# Our version of retirement: Living a childhood dream



## Gary O'

We moved here the very next day after I retired…

I plan on this thread to be quite lengthy
Mainly,my thought is to use this as a secondary place to park my jottings and thoughts in regard to our cabin build and the actual move to the cabin, off grid.
It’ll be another book one day
But I’m in no rush
Comments,questions are encouraged

Anyway
We bought our land back in ‘99
The first few years we’d sneak away (250 mi south) when we could, and gently clear the land in places for our cabins, utility buildings and places for our vehicles
We tried getting there in winter, but found snowshoeing in four feet of snow a bit more arduous than we cared to experience more than once

I cannot create a design on paper
The angles so vivid in my mind do not readily transfer from brain to nib
So
I build scale models to prove structural, practical and esthetic thoughts
We’ve maintained one rigid rule, and what has become our religion, to not use huge equipment or other folk’s help in preparing our place
Here’ssome pics of the model and actual build;


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, going to be a nice place!  Would it be considered a "tiny home"?  Are you going to be totally off the grid?  I don't know if I could do that.  I see you are from Oregon, is this place in Oregon?  I lived in Dallas, OR for a few years and graduated high school there.  It will be interesting to see the final project.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love the outdoors and can appreciate cabin living.  It's great that you're doing this and building your home with your own hands, nice job....kudos to you and yours!


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks, guys

Yes, maggiemae, we are a bit off hwy 97 tween Chiloquin and Chemult. On the right (sunny) side of the Cascade range
Yes,we are fully off grid.
I didn’t think I’d be OK with that either, but one adjusts, and one amasses generators like a normal person would collect spoons for cooking (we have six, all sizes for varying applications…two of those are for backup)
I may go solar, but those prices hafta go down and/or those batteries hafta get better….much better.
Our Honda 2000 is my go to genny
It supplies all we need for the cabin we live in
Heh
I’m getting ahead of myself
Here’s some pics of our progress (feel free to ask questions);


----------



## Gary O'

as a side note, I enjoy capturing nature while its not looking

we get the sun rises

Here's one I put words to;


----------



## Gary O'

clearing the land included tearing down an old camper a previous owner left
took a couple days
used a sawzall and sledge
quite the workout
keeps the body loose
I recommend it


----------



## Gary O'

we get considerable snow here
five and a half feet last winter

here's a pic of our second (living) cabin when the snow was still cute


----------



## Gary O'

wunna my favorite pics
of my favorite season
our back yard


----------



## Gary O'

the 2nd cabin is more of a study than living area
but that's OK 'cause most my time is outside


----------



## Gary O'

I dabble in poetry

steal pics off the web
add my verbiage

sometimes it comes together


----------



## terry123

Love your poetry Gary.  Don't see a shower etc. Looks very cozy.  How often do you get supplies?


----------



## Gary O'

terry123 said:


> Love your poetry Gary.  Don't see a shower etc. Looks very cozy.  How often do you get supplies?



No shower

We do use the trough in summer






The meadow warms the water...sorta
then let ol' sol dry ya
I'll talk about this later
gonna be on the road a couple days

oh, we go to the city once a week in summer
once a month in winter
it's a 100 mi round trip


----------



## Meanderer

I'm glad to see that you have begun building this home-spun Diary, and look forward to visiting and reading of your adventures!  Good Luck, Gary! Your pictures of warm wood and cozy corners sure are inviting!  Thank yee!:encouragement:


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I'm glad to see that you have begun building this home-spun Diary, and look forward to visiting and reading of your adventures!  Good Luck, Gary! Your pictures of warm wood and cozy corners sure are inviting!  Thank yee!:encouragement:


Thank YEE, Meanderer
We just got back from town (Bend Or) 
spent the evening in a very nice motel
I'm mentoring our grandchild in the Oregon Youth National Guard there in Bend
He's 17, but been essentially on his own since 14
He's becoming quite a man
I'm so honored he chose me

However

so missed the cabin, the sounds of nature, the unbusy business of hands on living
so very glad to be home

A bit tuckered from it all

Funny how doing not much in town can make ya tired, yet sleep is fleeting
But work sun up to sundown here, ya eat better, and sleep is but a moment after hitting the pillow

a gentle turning down the lights don't hurt...


----------



## Gary O'

...a bit more on this;

Took a overnighter up to Bend to attend the first mentor session for my grandson
Quite the honor
Wunna the nicer motels, a La Quinta (pronounced luhkeenta, I found out) Inn
Big firm soft bed
Caughtup on all the nekid and scared and now shivering in a hut episodes 

Their complimentary breakfast was more than pastries and fruit
You could make yer own waffle
Had the world’s greatest waffle iron
I
Am a waffle slut
Turnsout I can still consume six of ‘em
Prollymore if I woulda laid down

The coffee in the waffle feeding room was delicious
The coffee upstairs in our room was made by wunna those tiny pouch things…not good…for tea maybe, not coffee

Handy location
Wallyworld was across the street
We’djust missed the rainbow people caravan
A fellow retiree I’d met in the McD coffee line up told me the entire parking lot was overflowing with ‘em last week
Right here I’d like to personally thank Sam Walton for his far reaching foresight in establishing a sorta KOA (Kooks Of America) haven
Anyway
They did manage to leave a dozen heaping vehicles that wasn’t gonna make it the entire way to Madras, Oregon’s eclipse epicenter, along with some stragglers willing to lag behind and rifle thru what their fellow ‘bow folks so generously cast to their rest stop parking lot

Glad to be home
Never so glad
Worth it for my grandson

Nobody else

Gained two lbs


----------



## maggiemae

I love all your pictures!  Such a beautiful place!


----------



## Roadwarrior

You've done a great job on the cabin.


----------



## Gary O'

maggiemae said:


> I love all your pictures!  Such a beautiful place!


Thank you, maggiemae

Here's a recent one after an amateur photog showed me how to capture the moon (hope I remember, my Nikon took a crap and now using my Canon)
sat out in the meadow, waiting...like waiting for water to boil...


----------



## Gary O'

Roadwarrior said:


> You've done a great job on the cabin.


Thanks Rw
Not sure if it was you, but I partially read a really cool post earlier today while on the phone, and couldn't wait to settle in this evening to enjoy it

now can't find it


----------



## SeaBreeze

Excellent moon shot Gary, none of mine have ever come out so nice!  Well worth the wait! :cool2:


----------



## Roadwarrior

Gary O' said:


> Thanks Rw
> Not sure if it was you, but I partially read a really cool post earlier today while on the phone, and couldn't wait to settle in this evening to enjoy it
> 
> now can't find it


Sorry Gary, I did post a much longer response.  I have a habit of monopolizing a conversation.  I'm trying to tone down my responses.  I was just telling about my camping in Oregon.  Mainly central OR.  I have camped along the Pacific Coast @ numerous spots, also I have camped in 3 sites up & over the Santiam Pass, Paradise, Mckenzie Bridge & Sisters.  I have camped at Whittaker Creek, Clay Creek & Bogus Creek (must like creeks!).  Been invited to camp with my friend @ Prineville out on BLM land watching the wild mustangs.  He moved there last winter.  Haven't taken him up on it yet.  I have boondocked near Burns along the Majheu (sp?) River.  Stayed at the rest area @ Ontario for the night.

I posted a pic of my latest t-trailer on the 'Outdoors' thread so I won't be redundant with reposts.  I have acreage in another state that after I moved is now 700 miles away but still use it once in awhile for free camping, my son also uses it since he is closer (1 hour away).  I have camped @ many places in the western US.  WA, MT, WY, CO, NM, AZ, NV, OR, UT, ID & N CA.  Still maintain a home in the PacNW used as a rebooting station for repairs & restocking supplies.  Retired after working at a LG manufacturing factory.  Live on my pension, savings & SS.  Adequate income to do what I want & go where I want.

My 25 reasons for RV (travel trailer) living.

1. My TT_RV has taken me all over the West. 
2. Breathtaking views. Different with each move.
3. Detaches me from my laptop/tablet/phone/TV.  Reading more.
4. Cooking is mostly done outdoors, except my morning coffee.
5. I'm not being crushed under a giant mortgage.
6. Living frugal is less stressful.
7. TT_RV lifestyle promotes being outdoors.
8. The TT_RV paid for itself in < one year.  
9. I have no utility bills.  Except for supplies & fees.  
10. TT_RV living is like speed dating for friendships. 
11. A TT_RV teaches you to be clean. 
12. I can pee without having to make a pit stop. 
13. I can decorate for the holidays on a cheap budget. 
14. It takes ten minutes to clean the entire house. 
15. TT_RV living is a great conversation starter. 
16. When you want to move, roll up the awning, hookup & move on.
17. TT_RV living can help you eat healthier.   
18. You can live on the road for less.
19. You’ll do without things that are non essential.
20. It allows you to be somewhat nomadic (follow the sun).
21. Easier if you want to sell, no realtor fees.
22. You don't get homesick. Home is where you are.
23. Whenever you want to remodel, a can of paint changes everything.
24. TT_RV lifestyle helps you grow as a person. Things are always breaking. 
25. It teaches you to value experiences & relationships over belongings.
*
See what I mean about long winded & monopolizing*.


----------



## Gary O'

*'See what I mean about long winded & monopolizing*. '

I....I think there's ample room

I also like the way you think
and live

I have been to some of where you listed
and
Central and South America
Canada
Mainland China
other places...

Now?
I really don't care to go anywhere I can't get back home before dark

Thank you for reposting, pard


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Excellent moon shot Gary, none of mine have ever come out so nice!  Well worth the wait! :cool2:



Some opportunities beckon the hunt 
and wait for you

there's a lot of dross in the high desert
a
lot

it makes finding beauty that much more better

no matter how tiny


----------



## Gary O'

Had a small blackie inquire into the contents of wunna our garbage cans
it's bungeed down pretty good
was bungeed down

he prolly was ran outa the deeper woods from the wild fires all around us

3am is a bit early for breakfast
maybe it was his midnight snack

had my camera and 357

too quick for me

anyway

on my second cup

coffee is so good

here's a pic from last winter when we were favored with a horde of nutcrackers

this one seemed to be saying;


----------



## Gary O'

We get a lot of feathered friends stopping by here
Used to just go ‘whazzat?’
But starting to identify their sounds and songs and actually match them up

Of course my prize pic is of a baldy that perched in a tree 100 feet from the cabin





Sat there for two straight days
Began to get concerned
but
The morning of the third day he flew off after I started the genny to draw water


----------



## Meanderer

What a great picture, Gary!  One of my better finds at our local Good Will store was the framed photo of a Golden Eagle, by John Eveland.


----------



## Gary O'

Thank you, Meanderer
Only took 4 dozen shots...

GW has some truly great finds
You gussied up that one well
gorgeous setting, for a gorgeous protrait


----------



## Camper6

Pure enjoyment of life to the fullest.

I love it.

I live in town in an apartment.  I love to ride my bike somewhere and just get away to the forest and peace.  The silence is what I like.


----------



## Gary O'

Working on the third year out here
Never been a bad day
got to -38F in the dead of winter
but just a few days like that
mostly a steady 20F
ya git used to it, start wearin' T shirts at 30F

thank you, Camper6
I believe you know what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Meanderer

Hey, Gary, how are you doing? Here's a link on Aging-Off-grid.  Not sure if they're geese or chickens flying that thing?


----------



## RadishRose

Gary I just love your cabin! I also admire your hard work and outlook on life. Thanks for letting me peek inside.


----------



## maggiemae

Gary, I am curious, you are out there off the grid but how do you get internet service?  I know it is capable but my small tech mind cannot wrap it's self around it.  Still love all your beautiful pictures.  Makes me want to get my Nikon back out and snap away!


----------



## merlin

Great thread Gary love your cabin and your lifestyle thanks!!


----------



## hollydolly

WOW!!! this is a fabulous thread....I love your story...and your pictures are fantastic... thanks very much for sharing, I'm really enjoying this thread


----------



## Gary O'

maggiemae said:


> Gary, I am curious, you are out there off the grid but how do you get internet service?  I know it is capable but my small tech mind cannot wrap it's self around it.  Still love all your beautiful pictures.  Makes me want to get my Nikon back out and snap away!


Thank you all fine people, for the kind words.
I’ve been a tad busy remodeling the pump house, putting a roof on the RV, re-thinking garden protection structures, and piling up the last of the wood, but come this winter I’ll nestle in and bang away at the keyboard.
It’d puzzled me too as to how we’d communicate out here with the rest of the world, but dang, technology has come a ways.
We have a little device called a jetpack from the Verizon folks.
It grabs a signal from the nearest microwave tower, and, well, here I am.
Had some folks over that remarked ‘yer not 100% off grid with that thing’
I said ‘well, OK but it won’t stay charged for long without the genny runnin’ awhile…
Guess they are some sorta off grid purists
Don’t know
Don’t care
I really don’t care to be off grid
I’d love all the power I need at my fingertips
But
Can’t
Anyway,‘nough a that, sat back the other day and took a few pics;
Did a little pictorial of some builds and when sitting to open the pics that evening noticed our first Pine Siskin of the season.






and my usual pics of my little buddies, the Golden Mantles;













I imagine they're called 'golden mantles' because they've got those golden mantles around their necks;





Righ there I need to mention I’ve come a mind to be more cognizant of my surroundings in my old age since I’ve missed a lot
a
lot
All my life I’ve been focused on the task at hand
Made a good ‘grunt’, I s’pose
My superior wants sumpm done, it gets done
Now
No deviation
Wired that way
Don’t want it done…don’t turn me loose
Now?
Trying my darnedest to unwind
Savor the moment
Look around
My creator mentioned in Exodus it’d be good to rest ever seven
I do that now
Set aside my tools
Lock up the shop
Pay attention to the wonders of this orb, and the beauty of my woman of almost fifty years

It works

Happy

Content

I’ll be back

Got more to say
But
right now, so much more to do
the outside calls me
and that's where I'll be...right after this second cup
Y’all keep a fire


----------



## Gary O'

...one day (soon I hope) I'll learn the fine art of handling the format of this site, and the words will no longer jamb together and the font will be of the size one can read without the aid of a magnifying glass.

but

gotta be outside

right now

cheers


----------



## RadishRose

Loved your photos ... keep posting; looking forward to more.   :applause2:


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Hey, Gary, how are you doing? Here's a link on Aging-Off-grid.  Not sure if they're geese or chickens flying that thing?


Look to be trying to pile up money while doing so...
They want fifteen bucks

Cute 'toon


----------



## drifter

You are to be admired for your efforts and your lifestyle. Place photo number six in "I Know A Place," on the outskirts any small town, on a small triangular lot, plant a few scrub mesquite trees out front, all on the wrong side of the tracts, and it would look like the place where I grew up. Not that my comments amounts to a hill of beans, but I do like what I read here.


----------



## maggiemae

Gary, you seem to have it "all together" and living your dream!  Married 50 years?  Wow, that speaks volumes.  It will be 48 years for us this year.  We have chipmunks here but they are some what annoying because they dig holes in my flower beds and seem to tunnel everywhere!  But they are cute little fellas! I keep telling myself, it is just the scheme of things in nature!


----------



## Gary O'

G_ary, you seem to have it "alltogether" _
Far from it, but
I can see it…sometimes touch it
Thing is, winter here will humble the stoutest of souls
Wind at 40 below will cut ya, even a gentle breeze will rip yer face off
The wind, sometimes up to 80 mph, can blow a tree onto the cabin you just built
Wildfire is something one accepts around here
Turns this pure mountain air into smoke filled hell
We are in a punch bowl in the shadow of Crater Lake
Wind comes from all directions
One prepares best they can to give one a chance

‘_Married 50 years? Wow, that speaks volumes. It will be 48 years for us this year.’ _
Most folks here would agree medals s/be handed out at the grandest of ceremonies for those with longevity to their relationships.
My lady and I have a yin yang thing that has survived many a difficulty, including tending a schizophrenic son.
_‘have it all together’_?
Just doing our best to hang on to some of ‘it’
...and cherish it
It’s work
Not telling anyone here anything new
We all have our bags of dross


_‘You are for be admired for your effortsand your lifestyle. Place photo number six in "I Know A Place," onthe outskirts any small town, on a small triangular lot, plant a few scrub mesquite trees out front, all on the wrong side of the tracts, and it would look like the place where I grew up. Not that my comments amounts to a hill of beans, but I do like what I read here.’_
Drifter, you know the price of a hill of beans these days?
Just doing my best to provide a sorta oasis of some good things while up top.
Lord knows meanness and hatred don’t need no help in circling our little globe.
Seems it’s a profound example of perpetual motion…

Y’all keep a fire

and thank you so much for the very kind words (they become contagious)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> _‘You are for be admired for your effortsand your lifestyle. Place photo number six in "I Know A Place," onthe outskirts any small town, on a small triangular lot, plant a few scrub mesquite trees out front, all on the wrong side of the tracts, and it would look like the place where I grew up. Not that my comments amounts to a hill of beans, but I do like what I read here.’_
> *Drifter, you know the price of a hill of beans these days?*



'The Reckoning'  by Me

…I reckon it’s time to beckon for the check…at the Beanery.  Recognize that sometimes…things just don’t add up…in our eyes …reckon I might just run out….of fingers to count with.  Can I wash a dish?

…I reckon I will recline…awhile, and figure out what lumber…we will need.  I recommend a plan…of action, when we build…as members of the guild.  My reckoning fails…when calculating how many nails.

…nor, did I reckon I would recite….half the night, on the price of oil.  A drop here…a drop there, I recoil at the viscosity of oil.  The tin-man made out OK…in his own way…I reckon …he had the heart for it. 

…I reckon that “90% of this job is half the battle”…I know…Casey said so…I reckon.  A recipe is calling…at the Beanery…I reckon I will recede to a table…while I am able, and write on….a napkin….or two.


----------



## Gary O'

_'and write on….a napkin….or two'

_heh
the napkin has been my quad pad for many a year now
the troublesome thing is when there's no napkin


----------



## Gary O'

Something I writ a year or so ago, and added notes back in March;


Tedious things

or

What we do with you know what;


This is what I learned from a guy down the path that had been composting his family of five's 'stuff' for six years.

Build a bin

Approx four feet cubed

Posts in the corners and 3-4 inch wide by half inch thick boards

2-3 inch spacing

Initially leave one side open with one or two boards at the bottom.

Start with a generous layer of pine needles or the like.
A layer of straw on top of that does not hurt.

Empty your pail of you know what, including TP, and well...pee.
(no wipes, won't break down)
Pine needles and straw on top of that, about 2-3 inches.

Add boards as needed.

If you experience an odor, add more straw and needles.
(if you experience an odor after saaay a foot of pine needles and straw, change your dining habits or see a doctor)

Once the bin is full, proceed to the next bin and start the process anew.

Let the first bin 'rest' for 12 months.

Happy birthday, you now have compost.


Somebody told me to never mix in the urine, or I’ll learn the hard way


About the urine;

This 'compost' will not go into our garden.
Bushes, shrubs, maybe trees, if anything.
My intent is to just break down the 'stuff'.
So, the explanation of 'learning the hard way' prolly doesn't apply in our case.

I'm just getting somewhat weary of spending a goodly portion of whatever is left of my precious time here on irth boiling poopoo.
At first it was fascinating.
The lighting ceremony.
Stirring the caldron.
Tossing on more...and more.....and more fuel.
Not sure when tedium recognition took place, but, by end of winter the allure had transmuted to some kinda sordid monotony.

This led me to the quick and easy aspect of composting.

But

to extract urine from the other stuff, or to somehow divert the stream 'tween urges?
Not bloody likely.

Then again, if we were to be so bold as to use our loo-made urineized compost in our veggie garden after a year of resting, well, those fine neighbors down the path have been doing it for years now and they seem normal.....good color, no hair loss, good muscle tone....minimal itching....

But, like most aspects of living off grid, the very real things, procedures of day to day life, get rather nitty gritty.
None of it can be diverted or in some cases postponed.
This ain't Disney out here. 
Even the simple task of bathing can be an adventure, especially in winter.

Back on topic;
I've never been a member of the white toilet bowl society, nor a proponent of the decorative hand towel display.
The one so ornate one is given to wiping their hands on their pants or flapping them dry to avert messing up the obvious feng shui of accoutremental aura.
Thing is, most of us, when on city water, never give where things go a second thought.
The only concern is when the water keeps running after flushing, causing your water bill to compete with your electric.
It's either accepting the fact that you must train all family members how to successfully jiggle the handle, busying yourself by looking at your facial flaws in the mirror until the water does in fact quit running, or just standing there, staring at the swirling eddy in the bowl, daring it to keep running,
or,
eventually lifting the tank lid, reaching into that mystical area and fixing the darn thing, feeling a bit heroic, showing everyone that you, you are the master of the house, you got this.

But,

When the outhouse becomes the facility, whatever you ingested just hours ago eventually becomes an ever present, heaping menace.
And the question looms, what on earth do we do with this, this festering mound of blind eels?

Having mastered cleansing these aging vessels of ours, and maintaining a controlled command of the laundry, especially thru the winter months, we are on task to turn these flourishing keester cakes into a form of harmless humus, of which we can merrily cast forth, back to muther irth...where it belongs.

Seems our society has taken the unglamorous facets of living and, for the most part, hidden them. 
I mean how many of us (sans septic tanks) know where sewage goes? 
Oh sure, we see the treatment plants, and have read about how everything gets converted to biodegradable glop, 
but what about the really horrible stuff?
I do believe it's good...'xcuse me, necessary to git yer hands in it, see it, learn how to give it back to muther irth in a relative form of whence it came. 
Same with garbage, another topic, but the same thing.
Some societies have no garbage, yet we (most of us) feel just fine about putting anything undesirable in a can because once a week a large noisy truck makes it all disappear.

I have too simple (lazy) of a mind to get into all this, but even us simple guys can take heed and comply with the nature...natural process of things.

Fresh notes on this;

Winter 2017

It snows here, lots

The compost bin is many paces from the cabin

I chose to devote my snow trekking energy to drawing water....many paces from the cabin.


So,

Back to burning 

What I came to learn last winter was it takes considerable time to tend the barrel.

As much fun as churning the cauldron seems, it’s not one of my favorite pastimes.

This, our second year, I stayed on top of everything.
Water
Wood
Propane
Gas
Diesel
Food
Small building supplies, nails, screws, brackets
All stocked
All the time
No surprises
Winter has its own surprises, so it’s best to keep the odds of getting in abind to a minimum.
Give yerself a running chance.

I incorporated poopail duty into my aggressive maintenance schedule.

Turns out, less burns quicker.

Every other day is around a quarter pail of moist paper, pine needles at the bottom, and eight meals worth of mud bunnies.

We gathered four pails of pine needles back in the fall.
Best ever at layering the bucket.
Much much better than sawdust.
Worried four pails wouldn’t be enough.
We have two pails left, and it’s, what, March?

Anyway, I’ll twist the old ashes with a farmer’s fork, 
pour a cup of diesel/gas/used oil mix
fetch the bucket
dump it in the barrel
(temps at 0°F and below require the tapping of a hammer near the bottom of a tipped bucket)
twist that a bit with the fork
or, at low temps, poke heck outa it with the farmer’s fork
pour a generous amount of the volatile cocktail (2-3 cups…a tin can’s worth)
twist a sheet of newspaper, soak the end
light it
flick it into the barrel
run light heck, screaming FIRE! FIRE!
Jus’ kidding
Put the screen on
And go about yer other business for 20 minutes

Note;
If, for some reason, the barrel does not go ‘whoooosh!’
Do *NOT!* hang yer face over it to determine the matter
(...another thing I came to learn)
Jus’ do the pour, paper routine again
Best to treat the barrel like poking a cornered puma during this procedure.

Synopsis;
It takes around an hour to reduce raw alley apples into powder of grey poupon 
when tending ever 20 minutes

Bon marché


----------



## Meanderer

.....sounds like a long, hard road!


----------



## Gary O'

Heh
memories
thanks, M


----------



## Gary O'

Got up at 3 this morn
Because?
heh
We can
(this retirement gig freaking ROCKS!)

Thought, while up, I’d show off what we’ve grown in spite of the climate.
In the 90s midday
In the 20s midnight
Anyway

Our ‘maters may just be green ones this year





But
My lady will blend ‘em into something delicious and nutritious in her nutria-bullet

Squash is fighting to get free of the screen mesh





Greens, mostly kale and spinach, are feeding us now





We are doing what we can to keep deer from our saplings (cherry and apple trees)





 


That weird looking tall thing is called mullein




Or
Cowboy toilet paper
Grows like crazy out here
The leaves are quite soft
And absorbent
They also make a nice tea, soothing to the throat
The flowers make a good cough syrup


Just a note here…
I’m not a prepper or survivalist.
If the SHTF we might do OK for an extra week or so.
However, it’s a nice feeling to be a bit in control of one’s living routine.
My lady and I jest about it some mornings.
‘Best git to it, it don’t seem to be doing it by itself’
Or
‘Well, nobody’s gonna doit for ya’
We chuckle
Then
Git to work
Rather accidently, we discovered not depending on the gid or any utilities for that matter, things are at one’s fingertips, not miles away at some huge humming industrial complex.
We don’t sit here, blinking in the dark, wondering, when there’s a grid failure, or puzzle over how to wash or prepare dinner when city water decides to shut ‘er down for a bit due to some unforeseen event.

It’s a different…nice feeling

Well, gonna slip back into the pillow top
Love the second sleep

Ya’ll keep a fire


----------



## Gary O'

Finally got some clear skys




A bit of reprieve from the wildfires
Not unhappy about it (sigh…breathe)



Back to our necessary necessities;
Built this ‘Loo’ back in the aught years.





Took about an hour
Funny what one can do with scraps when needing the facility hours before
Was just tired of trudging off to the forest edge with a shovel




The foam was added midway thru the first winter after finding one’s hind end can actually freeze to an icy surface





Anyway, it’s a simple edifice that’s lasted over a decade

we argued over color
settled on camo
can hardly see it now...

I installed the door knocker (towel holder) for guests




Reminded me of Scrooge’s door when I saw it in a scrap pile


----------



## Meanderer

Hey, Gary!  I found this picture of a humanure set-up made using a milk crate & 5 gal bucket.


----------



## Gary O'

Heyyyy
that's a little dandy


----------



## Gary O'

Been the summer of the roof
I
Hate
Building 
Roofs (rooves?) 

Needful things they are
Nothing redeemable though
No beauty
Ugly can happen, however, and rather easily

The aged RV was first
Didn’t care to erect a garage
Not worth the investment 
Designed a light web like structure (engineering marvel) of 2x2s to just rest on the beast
Laid metal on that
Plan on nylon rope to hold down what could become a metal sail if the perfect storm happens
Will install soffits in a bit
Heh, the thing now looks like it’s wearing some sorta party hat
for it’s last hurrah_




_
I hope a tree falls on it so I can look caringly at my woman and helplessly shrug, then hold her in my arms, patting (hiding an evil grin)

Moved on to the well house
I contended with a short hut like structure for two winters
Built it in a rush tween building the second (main) cabin
Of which was a real rush to have a place to live
This winter I will; 
stroll inside
switch propane tanks
fire up the genny
draw water
all while standing fully erect (much like modern man)

I’ve come to the conclusion our sea container is gonna be a long living unsightly fixture in my forest haven, so decided to use it for wunna the walls

Anyway, I’m not thrilled with it
But not entirely unhappy, either
Gonna use cedar fencing for board and bat siding_



_

In a nutshell, this aged critter has toiled most the summer with regard to winter, and with dogged determination to completely rid any forest feng shui I’ve been able to retain up to this point

Next
A ‘thing’ that will keep snow off the truck while mothballed for winter
Maybe a crude A frame ‘roof’ (there’s that word again)
Maybe a hoop affair
Whatever it is, it’s not gonna cost much and will be easily torn down come spring

Tired
Quite tired
And sore
Next summer, a roof for the container

Keep a fire


----------



## Meanderer

"Pristine" would describe your pictures best, Gary!  Everything looks so clean and inviting. Maybe you just keep your lens clean????  How do you get all your building materials on site?  Be careful not to fall of the "roof"!  Can't wait to see more.....but gladly will.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> How do you get all your building materials on site?  Be careful not to fall of the "roof"!  Can't wait to see more.....but gladly will.




Home Dopey is an inviting 50 mi down the path

I'll post some words/pics on the shop build 
of which I did have a close call (reverse swan dive off the roof)

I do plan on local wood, stacked, dried from an Alaskan saw mill for what I'll call our 'house'
Live edge stuff
In my mind it'll be 600 sf or less, with a wrap around (some covered, screened) deck
There'll be one main room
kitchen and chopping island one side
couches and easy chairs the other
and
the bedroom
with huge windows
heck
it'll all have huge windows
anybody see us nekid, well, that'll prolly be their last visit
what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## Gary O'

Just gonna do a little pictorial
maybe some words
Questions/comments always welcome

the shop;

needed a place to put my tools
put up wunna those tent things
it survived the first of winter





even a fallen tree





then
deep winter happened









I engineered the internal structure with anything skinny and long to just git thru winter





that next spring
the shop


----------



## RadishRose

I enjoy all your photos and posts. Reminds me of my camping days long ago. But not in the winter!


----------



## Gary O'

I make my own windows/doors


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

other, lessor projects happen tween the major ones

like gates/fencing


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I enjoy all your photos and posts. Reminds me of my camping days long ago. But not in the winter!


Winter
is the most fun
the most challenging
it's not for the faint of heart
hardly (at times) even for us with a crazier appetite (heh heh)





but
you look at what's needed




and
git to work


























sometimes it's best to just hunker in...cuddle






 (yes, that's a jeep under there)



sometimes ya have to git out in it
a bit of a mental psych up





had a tussle with a bear once

once





Juuust kidding
(cut/paste is my other favorite winter time enjoyment)


----------



## Gary O'

Wood
we have
10 cord









we'll prolly use six or seven this coming season


----------



## Meanderer

Cupple things, Gary....were you a builder by trade, before you "retired"?  When does Winter show up and settle in?  Have you ever played santa Claus?  Your pictures are a joy to behold...thanks!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Cupple things, Gary....were you a builder by trade, before you "retired"?  When does Winter show up and settle in?  Have you ever played santa Claus?  Your pictures are a joy to behold...thanks!



HAH!

I do considerable cut/paste of my mug various places, and santy has been one from time to time...






No, just started butchering wood early on with my Handy Andy Tool kit (I so loved that Christmas gift)
I'll talk about that later on
Was able to saw one leg off the kitchen table before they could stop me

Winter will commence in early Nov 
Oct is not heard of
Sept has been gracious but temps git into the high twenties eventide



Our main (living) cabin this morn
started a little fire to take the chill off


----------



## Meanderer

Hey Gary, haven't heard from you in awhile....guess you've been a busy beaver.  How's your 'tune' about living the off grid life coming along?   Hope all's well!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, I love your sweet cabin with the bamboo. Do you think any low shrubbery would grow around the base? 

Now, do you have enough storage for food & medicines? I'd love to see how that's worked out.

How is your phone signal out there?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Hey Gary, haven't heard from you in awhile....guess you've been a busy beaver.  How's your 'tune' about living the off grid life coming along?   Hope all's well!



_I’ve been good_
_Good and busy_
_Still time to catch a rise;_

_They seem to catch me_
_In my bed shorts and boots_
_Time is rather fleeting for the good ones_
_They give you much_
_Then_
_They’re gone_
_Never to be quite the same_
_It’s a romance



_


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, I love your sweet cabin with the bamboo. Do you think any low shrubbery would grow around the base?
> 
> Now, do you have enough storage for food & medicines? I'd love to see how that's worked out.
> 
> How is your phone signal out there?



_No bamboo_
_Please show where you think you see bamboo and I’ll explain_
_So far, the ‘shubbery’ is wild currents_
_Tried a shot at Oregon Grape_
_It’s touch and go_
_Medicine; Glenmorangie_
_Food is just 50 mi south_
_Winter 50 mi is a tad further_
_And not so often_
_Hopefully every month_
_Pushed it once_
_Got caught_
_I’m a good driver_
_A very good driver_
_However_
_Nobody_
_Nobody is even a bad driver in a couple inches of ice_
_Didn’t realize a colon could actually rip the fabric off a driver’s seat_


----------



## Gary O'

_My last project was building a decent well house_
_Not unhappy with it












_

_Found the ‘door handle’ in a kindling pile
ripped a flat to fit the door
hit the ends with a dremel flap wheel



_


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, I think Rose was taking about the bamboo curtain on your main living quarters.


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, Meanderer, it seems to be a roll-up shade.  Thanks.


----------



## Gary O'

_Ahhh, THAT bamboo_
_Yeah, we needed sumpm to shade the mornin’ sun a bit_
_The nice thing about those is, one can still see out quite well when they are down_
_So we leave ‘em down_


----------



## Gary O'

I get a notification from time to time
Some mighty nice remarks, they are
Don’t quite know what to do with ‘em since there seems to not be a place to respond

So
I’ll say it here

Thank you
One remark contained the words _‘you must be proud’_
Nada
That feeling has yet to occur

Happy
Yes

Content
Sometimes

Proud?
Too many humbling events during projects for that to happen
And if I’m lucky enough to git thru a project unscathed, there’s always the spectre of a large tree wiping out whatever structure I just built

No, never proud

Thankful
Is a better word

and again, thank you guys for the nice words


----------



## RadishRose

I also love your doorknobs!


----------



## Gary O'

Thank you, RR

I have a pile of odd shaped wood of which will become ....something


----------



## Pete

Congratulations Gary on your adventure into cabin living.
I have lived in my off grid cabin 14 years and also have a Honda for my back up power but also use solar panels and a battery bank to power what little electricity I need. From what you have written I take it you have company there and you are fortunate to find a like minded spirit to share your adventure. I have lived alone for the 14 years with the nearest neighbor being almost two miles down the mountain and town is 65 miles away. I wish all the best in your walk down this new part of your life's road. The photograph is me in front of my cabin with my short wave tower in the background.


----------



## Gary O'

Pete said:


> Congratulations Gary on your adventure into cabin living.
> I have lived in my off grid cabin 14 years and also have a Honda for my back up power but also use solar panels and a battery bank to power what little electricity I need. From what you have written I take it you have company there and you are fortunate to find a like minded spirit to share your adventure. I have lived alone for the 14 years with the nearest neighbor being almost two miles down the mountain and town is 65 miles away. I wish all the best in your walk down this new part of your life's road. The photograph is me in front of my cabin with my short wave tower in the background.
> View attachment 43267



Hi Pete

looks like Alaska

How far north?


----------



## Pete

Gary its 65 miles North of the last major city on the road system Fairbanks. My place was just off the Elliott highway that all the truckers must use to get to the Dalton highway and Prudhoe bay. Here's a side picture of my place with me holding my new 'ham' antenna.


----------



## Gary O'

Pardner....yer the real deal

I'm just playin' here in the lower 48

My longtime buddy lives just outa Craig
Been there 30 some years now

Got other friends in se islands (loggers, float camps)

None further than Fairbanks, though

You write any books on yer 14 yr adventure?


----------



## Pete

Gary...
i'm just an old man with no formal schooling so no never gave it a thought. I have been writing a blog for years mixing postings about God, family, Alaska and lately a lot about lack of common sense in politics among many other topics. I have a few who follow my postings and they have suggested i organize some of the better posts into a book but just never saw any reason for it. I hope you get a chance to visit it there are a number of postings about off-grid living and my thought about 'prepping' and who knows you may find something you like. The blogs address is.... https://kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com/


----------



## Meanderer

Hey Gary & Pete...you guys familiar with "alone in the wilderness Dick Proenneke"? I'm pretty sure you are.  He had a few videos on youtube, and DVDs of his solitary life in the wilderness, are available online.  He would film himself, and kept a daily journal.  I don't think I could abide the loneliness. (1916-2003)


----------



## Pete

I have watched and re-watched the DVD's about Mr Proenneke many times. His was a life style I could only aspire too but never fully accomplish.


----------



## RadishRose

You look like you're dancing!


----------



## Pete

Not myphoto but I know the feeling of finishing some work on a cabin or house!


----------



## hearlady

Thank you for sharing this! Looks like a lot of thought and care and love.


----------



## Gary O'

Pete said:


> I have watched and re-watched the DVD's about Mr Proenneke many times. His was a life style I could only aspire too but never fully accomplish.




I have acquaintances that knew him

Seems he did spend time alone

But
Wasn’t alone during the filming

In any event
Mr Proenneke was a man before and after his time


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You look like you're dancing!



In some cabin building circles, it’s a custom to do a jig on a newly completed floor


----------



## Gary O'

Pete said:


> Gary...
> i'm just an old man with no formal schooling so no never gave it a thought. I have been writing a blog for years mixing postings about God, family, Alaska and lately a lot about lack of common sense in politics among many other topics. I have a few who follow my postings and they have suggested i organize some of the better posts into a book but just never saw any reason for it. I hope you get a chance to visit it there are a number of postings about off-grid living and my thought about 'prepping' and who knows you may find something you like. The blogs address is.... https://kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com/



Write
the book


----------



## Shalimar

Please write the book.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> I have acquaintances that knew him
> 
> Seems he did spend time alone
> 
> But
> Wasn’t alone during the filming
> 
> In any event
> Mr Proenneke was a man before and after his time


Gary, I think that he set up the camera and did the filming, himself.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, I think that he set up the camera and did the filming, himself.



Personally, it don't make no never mind to me, the man was a god.
However, the guy that told me was buying the beer....


----------



## Pete

Gary O' said:


> I have acquaintances that knew him Seems he did spend time alone But Wasn’t alone during the filming Mr Proenneke was a man before and after his time



Yes in reading books about him he did have visitors that helped film some of the footage. Another bushman named Heimo Korth, the only man and his family allowed to live in ANWR, is definitely worth a look see his video is on YouTube at....  https://youtu.be/Iq0rZn8HFmQ and after being feed up with the many 'fake' reality shows about Alaska I did find one that was a good representation of 'real' life in the bush is "Life below zero" found at.... http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/life-below-zero/ and lastly if your up for a good read the Alaskan I did my hunting apprenticeship with Les Cobb his wife has written a book about their moving to Alaska and settling one of the last homestead grants the US government issued, their book is called.... Arctic Homestead and a brief overview can be found at....https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/200913.Arctic_Homestead

That said they are great books and shows but the one that I read over and over before I moved to Alaska and then many nights by the Coleman lantern in my cabin as the wind howled and the snow fell around me was... "Coming into the country" by John McPhee" and I focused on the third chapter inside the book called coming into the country.

Below I thought you might like to see a shot of a normal winter night sky over my cabin....


----------



## Gary O'

Pete said:


> Another bushman named Heimo Korth, the only man and his family allowed to live in ANWR
> 
> 
> 
> Below I thought you might like to see a shot of a normal winter night sky over my cabin....
> 
> View attachment 43444




Saw Heimo and fam for the first time on a Natl Geo video called 'Braving Alaska'
Great vid
none 'a that fake crud
From back in the '80s I think, but worth the search to add to the library


Pete
Yer showin' off now
(thank you for that)


----------



## Pete

Gary O' said:


> Pete Yer showin' off now (thank you for that)



Yeah well maybe.... 

ah all right Gary you got me, I guess I am showing off a bit but some people pay literally thousands of dollars to travel to Alaska in the winter to see the Northern Lights when all i did is walk out my door and there they were.  And I have a confession of sorts, (don't tell anyone) after 20 years of of Aurora almost every night when I would walk out to turn off the generator if the sky was not ablaze like the show they put on in the 1976 forth of July in NY harbor... I would barely glance up.


----------



## Gary O'

_'after 20 years of of Aurora almost every night when I would walk out to turn off the generator if the sky was not ablaze like the show they put on in the 1976 forth of July in NY harbor... I would barely glance up'

_...and that’s the way it is

I try real hard to keep from taking things for granted
It’s work to prep for winter
A goodly portion of summer,seems
Summer here is a snap
But
I’ve learned to not get lazy with it
We savor some moments
Surely do
Ol’ sol don’t wait too long of a morning
sometimes an unsettled sky will give you a show of it's own_




_


But
There’s a niggling in the back of my mind
Always
The ice man cometh

I’m sure I don’t have to tell you the good parts, pard

Keep a fire


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love your photo Gary, it's true an unsettled sky can be very beautiful.


----------



## Pete

Gary O' said:


> But
> There’s a niggling in the back of my mind
> Always
> The ice man cometh
> Keep a fire



Now you know Gary after seeing your wonderful 'unsettled cloud' photograph I would have to did out one that I love that was shot by my daughter.


----------



## Gary O'

Pete said:


> Now you know Gary after seeing your wonderful 'unsettled cloud' photograph I would have to did out one that I love that was shot by my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 43530



You think I'm gonna compete with you?

I'd settle to view yers anytime

Thanks for this'n


----------



## Pete

Gary O' said:


> You think I'm gonna compete with you?



No Gary not a competition 
just some things spark a memory in my old brain and I loved this shot of the lake where my daughter fished every day before or after work. 
But I bet you'd enjoy sitting by the shore more than viewing !


----------



## Gary O'

Pete said:


> No Gary not a competition
> just some things spark a memory in my old brain and I loved this shot of the lake where my daughter fished every day before or after work.
> But I bet you'd enjoy sitting by the shore more than viewing !



My fondest memories...treasures, really, are of fishing with each of my children

They remark, to this day, their feelings are the same

My eldest son, years before his schizophrenia was diagnosed, had one of his highest days with me on a little stream outa Vernonia Oregon, rock creek

We walked ten miles of that stream

My second son and I had many a trip there too
He became a commercial fisherman

But
My daughter was the most appreciative 
Not long ago we helped each other remember

good times

the best of times


----------



## Pete

Gary O' said:


> My fondest memories...treasures, really, are of fishing with each of my children



They are indeed treasures and I think you as I relive them wherever we think about them or see old photographs of them.

I know I recently found this one when going through some old photo albums
and though just another day on the water with the kids it brings back a flood of emotion.



Now my son occasionally goes out to the water 
but when my daughter came for a visit to Alaska
she made it a point to go after some Salmon.



But the best times were when both joined me on a remote stream
sadly my son was taking the photograph because the bear we asked 
to take the picture refused...


----------



## Gary O'

_'it brings back a flood of emotion'_

yup

something I writ awhile back;


----------



## Gary O'

_Three inches of snow…




_
_Thought; well, here we go_
_Then rain_
_Warmer_
_Snow; Gone_

_A bit of a reprieve



_

_I’m takin’ it_

_Keep a fire




_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, enjoyed your meat and drink thoughts, very touching. :sentimental:


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, enjoyed your meat and drink thoughts, very touching. :sentimental:



Thank you, SB


Sometimes it's good to put thoughts to pen and paper


----------



## Roadwarrior

Came through a little north of your area on Saturday the 14th, pushed towards Burns on our way to Utah.  My daughter's van had problems & broke down near Riley.  We spent the night out on the high desert, damn it was awe inspiring to view the sky, no clouds, the stars were mind boggling.  Next morning hooked up our solar panel to her battery after figuring it was the alternator.  Made it to Burns found a phone number for an after hours parts store.  Changed the alternator in their parking lot.  Pushed onto Mountain Home, ID.  Spent the night parked behind a restaurant across from the Pilot truck stop.  Arrived in Utah around 2 PM safe and sound.

We run onto roadside snow up Santiam Pass.  Bend & Sisters were busy with tourists.


----------



## Gary O'

Roadwarrior said:


> My daughter's van had problems & broke down near Riley.  We spent the night out on the high desert, damn it was awe inspiring to view the sky, no clouds, the stars were mind boggling.
> 
> We run onto roadside snow up Santiam Pass.  Bend & Sisters were busy with tourists.



Well, sir, in Riley you were approx.50 mi NE of us
Yeah, the stars, when a small moon comes around, are huge, significantly brighter, gleaming their uninhibited radiance 

This side of the Cascade Range is like that most evenings.
Now, left of those hills, the coastal influence causes precip so often, the evening sky is seldom gazed upon.
Yes, the doug fir trees are huge
The forest floor full of lush undergrowth
But 
The rain
Is incessant 
I never minded it, but it drove my woman to the edge

and yes, the Santiam Pass will get you snow

Sisters is a tourist trap
nuthin' else now

Bend
is still doable, 
but gotta say, the yuppies have all but ruined that town 

Hope you had a nice visit


----------



## Gary O'

Strolled out to the meadow to take a pee early this morn, my custom.
4:15 AM
The clouds are gone.
Standing there, looking up, scratching my hind end, peeing.
A brilliant sky, chock full of heavenly bodies.
My have had my mouth open.
A wolf wailed.
Not a coyote
I know the difference 
We don’t get many
But we get ‘em
Some tagged
Some hybrid
Some wild
Saw one
Last winter
Loping across the meadow
Right where I was standing this morn
The next wail sounded a bit closer

My stroll back to the cabin may have quickened a bit
I wasn’t carrying


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Strolled out to the meadow to take a pee early this morn, my custom.
> 4:15 AM
> The clouds are gone.
> Standing there, looking up, scratching my hind end, peeing.
> A brilliant sky, chock full of heavenly bodies.
> My have had my mouth open.
> A wolf wailed.
> Not a coyote
> I know the difference
> We don’t get many
> But we get ‘em
> Some tagged
> Some hybrid
> Some wild
> Saw one
> Last winter
> Loping across the meadow
> Right where I was standing this morn
> The next wail sounded a bit closer
> 
> My stroll back to the cabin may have quickened a bit
> I wasn’t carrying



Gary, your "Meadow Run" reminded me of a story about Will Atkins, a legend in Oxbow Maine, and beyond. and how, in 1918, he shot 11 wolves in minutes with 7 shots. The History of Oxbow Lodge.

"He left Oxbow in June of 1918 and went to Edmonton, Alberta, with a supply of traps and equipment. Following the Athabaska and Slave River waters, he traveled to the MacKenzie River country where he worked during the winter. He enjoyed that season on the MacKenzie River, and got along well with the Indians who lived in the area. 

That winter he not only accumulated a great number of fine pelts but also collected bounty on twenty two wolves from dumfounded authorities. He was even offered - and refused - an opportunity to work for the Canadian Government and to make wolves a specialty. Eleven of his twenty-two wolves were shot in a matter of minutes - perhaps seconds. He was moving from one camp to another at the time and thus had both his .35 Winchester rifle and .38 pistol with him. He heard a pack of wolves coming his way and hurried into a nearby opening in the woods, where tracks indicated that the wolves were following some caribou that had recently passed through. 

He had just taken off his pack and pulled out his pistol when the wolves ran into the clearing. His shouts at the animals slowed their progress towards him only momentarily. *He dropped to one knee so that he could put his bullets through more than one wolf at a time, and succeeded in hitting "double" several times. The last of the wolves was shot within a range of a few feet. Altogether, a total of only seven shots were fired.* "They thought they were master of their job, but i knew damn well I was master of mine," Will later commented about the wolves. A lifelong experience as a woodsman was doubtless the source of his cool-self confidence".


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, I haven't spotted any wolves in my travels, but I may have heard some in the distant woods.  Coyotes are increasing by me, and the sight of one or more of those close by will hasten my step.


----------



## Shalimar

Wolves are beautiful. I was privileged to see a wild Canadian grey wolf years ago while I worked at the Banff Springs Hotel. We stared at each other from across the ice. Spiritual moment.


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I haven't spotted any wolves in my travels, but I may have heard some in the distant woods.  Coyotes are increasing by me, and the sight of one or more of those close by will hasten my step.



SB, I saw a critter run out from under our small side porch a good while back.  It looked like a coyote...recently while painting the foundation, I found an old dried up, chewed up rib bone of sorts.  I love this Don Edwards song.


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks for the stories and song, folks



The one I saw last winter was a fleeting glimpse 
Thought maybe I was seeing things
Then traipsed out to the meadow atop 4 ft of snow/ice pack and examined the prints.
No doubt

Not sure if native, but wolf
not coyote
not coywolf











my tracks back to the cabin





(jus' kiddin'...I mean who'd be takin' the pic? Wolves don't have cell phones....probably)

 
Shared this with an old (real) 83 yr old cowboy
Said there was a wolf lady years ago about 50 mi outa K Falls
Raised ‘em
Then got in trouble
Let ‘em all go
Odd lady
He did some logging for her
She tried to jump on his skidder
Naked
 

Anyway
thanks for the stories

I so love a good story

Puts me to sleep most nights
Bukowski keeps me up
a rough read
but worth it





cheers


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Wolves are beautiful.




We watched over my son’s wolf pup for a few weeks
Them pup teeth are sharp
Cute little mean rascal though

Gonna get one ‘fore it’s all over
Gotta be raised from early
Nursing early


----------



## Gary O'

Prolly last of a clear sky for some days





The forecast is snow
Snow
Light snow
More snow


kinda pretty....the first few months

our tinsel 





the stillness is calming to one's soul





I didn’t pay much attention to the avian fauna when we first came out here
Maybe due to staying on task with the build schedule
Whenever I’d sit to rest and hear some strange noise in the trees I’d just go ‘whuzzat?’ then back to work
Now? Proud to say I’ve got a handle on some of my new friends

…and their seasons

Nutcrackers appear in winter
Have yet to see ‘em this fall

The nuthatches (now my favs) have come back
Their little minion like ‘beeps’ give me a smile
They are the only bird that commonly walks down a tree, or so says my avid friend up the path
Seems true















The chickadees are always with ‘em







Some pics




















heh, my buddy up north thinks he's funny

...I owe him






Y’all keep a fire


----------



## Meanderer

“I have, as it were, my own sun and moon and stars, and a little world all to myself.” ― Henry David Thoreau, Walden


----------



## Gary O'

Thoreau inspired many

However, I think Heimo said it best 'spend to much time alone, you go nuts'


I do love the stillness of a heavy snow
First few days of that are spent shoeing thru deep paths, camera in hand























month later
shotgun in hand
needing some noise
any


----------



## RadishRose

What beautiful photos, Gary, Thanks. I loved the magazine cover! 

I don't know if I could get through a winter like that without going a bit stir crazy or claustrophobic though. I think one must be comfortable with one's self to a great degree, which is an admirable quality.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Amazing photos Gary, love to see them and happy you have the camera with you and share them with us!  A real treat for folks like me who love the outdoors!  Like your shotgun bug-eyes!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I think one must be comfortable with one's self to a great degree



I tend to agree

Thanks RR and SB

Opportunities are fleeting

I've taken quite a few pics

So far, these two are my favs;


----------



## SeaBreeze

Absolutely beautiful! :coolpics:


----------



## Meanderer

hey, pard, thought I'd dust the webs off this thread, to show you a simple trick to split firewood: "The Splitinator"!Note use chain 3/4 of log diam and shorter bungie)


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> hey, pard, thought I'd dust the webs off this thread, to show you a simple trick to split firewood: "The Splitinator"!  Noteuse chain 3/4 of log diam and shorter bungie)



saw that

thing is, I'm done splitting several rounds in the time it takes to fiddle with that chain

but, thank you

heh, a friend down the path asked if I wanted to borrow his fancy hydraulic splitter
....then he watched me go thru a half cord of wood

Gimmee a few minutes to add an update to this thread
thanks for the wake up


----------



## Gary O'

Rare wetness here





I’m takin’ it

However
Snow’s a comin’

the shield mountain (named Mt North Wind by the natives) is a strong precursor





Preparing to brace for the cold

I've battened down everthing I can think of for our third winter here





Cold itself ain’t so bad, but the wind
At 30-40 below a slight breeze’ll rip yer face off

No complaints about the summer
‘cept it’s duration

We bought more land
20 acres higher in the mountains
A getaway’s getaway
Possibly 5 yrs from now we’ll sell this and move up there

But, for now, just gonna build a little hunter’s cabin (I’ll be the hunter)
I’ve got wood butcher’s withdrawal 

…and writer’s block

The little things, like a hanging peg for my over/under just ain’t cuttin' it





my Lady does appreciate not having to sweep around it, however
and it's handier from the bed

keep a fire


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love your photos and stories, makes me feel like I'm there.  The first one with the wet needles is a nice shot.  Cool you have another piece of property you can visit or live on in the future.


----------



## Meanderer

Two words: "starting over"....brings joy or something else.  'course your joy seems in the planning & building.  Im glad you have another dream, waitin' up the path...sounds like a GEM!  I like your gun holder peg.


----------



## Gary O'

Got a nice dusting last night_




_

....and a visitor a few paces from the cabin_





_mornings are always special
sipping coffee, observing it's evolution_





_the Jacob's ladder didn't hurt_






_The trip to town was entertaining
Upper Klamath Lake
With the cascading cumulus surfing the hills
_





_ 
keep a fire


----------



## Meanderer

I love the "evolution" of the sun's rays....and "cascading cumulus, surfing the hills"! ...verbiage at its best.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I love the "evolution" of the sun's rays....and "cascading cumulus, surfing the hills"! ...verbiage at its best.




Thank you, ol' man
Heh, if I was word smithing, I'da seen there were two too many 'the's
but
I'm not a Smith
I'm an O'...sometimes an OH NO!

'tis fun to write, tho...and appreciation is always appreciated

cheers


----------



## Getyoung

Gary, I am really impressed with you living off the grid and the work you have done to complete your buildings. I have been around that area in Oregon and it is beautiful! I have winter camped in the past up in the Rockies and have experienced the 3-4 foot dump of snow overnight, quite surreal. But after a few days I am back home. I often wondered what it would be like to be snowed in for possibly weeks at a time.


----------



## Gary O'

Getyoung said:


> I often wondered what it would be like to be snowed in for possibly weeks at a time.




Well, the first winter was rather exciting…didn’t know what to expect
One blow knocked down some midsized lodge pole pine right onto the main genny
Those steel cages are not just decoration

Deep snow for weeks on end; not really harrowing
Wondering what’s next; keeps one busy

We shovelled everthing the first winter
Bought a blower the next
Snow backs up
Then just piles up




Ya learn to prepare best you can
Give yerself a chance

Stock up
Beans, oatmeal gets old
Dec to May

and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Gary O'

I did stock up on beer after getting out and sneaking into town between storms
The thought was to stick the bottles into the snowbank just outside the french doors in the bedroom…wake up….grab ’breakfast’


…they never made it to the snow bank


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, have you come across any turkey tracks in in your neck of the snowy woods?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, have you come across any turkey tracks in in your neck of the snowy woods?


Heh Wild Turkey
Not a bourbon guy

scotch
single malt
straight (if it's quality)
nursing a jug of glenmorangie (on occasion....I'm not rich)

actual tracks? wouldn't know if I saw 'em
I hear they are here, however


----------



## Gary O'

Well, we got a December dusting
To match our November dusting…I guess
No complaints
But if this keeps up, summer of 2018 is gonna be fire crazy

Some pics;
 in some southern regions I s'pose this'd be called 'high cotton'




















The old spare leaning against the sea container seems to be enjoyin’ it





wunna my favorite burls (looks to be a squirrel sticken' his head out)





easy gettin' around in this stuff
gettin' spoiled










keep a fire


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lol, love the happy tire and squirrel!   You have a nice cozy place there Gary!  We're supposed to drop down to 30 tomorrow and get a little snow, promises, promises....we've had some already like you did, but just a dusting, not nearly enough to moisten things around here.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> ....we've had some already like you did, but just a dusting, not nearly enough to moisten things around here.



wunner if this some sorta national trend


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm literally dreaming of a white Christmas Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm literally dreaming of a white Christmas Gary.



Oh, we'll prolly get a white one (has yet to fail)

...aaand a cold one
-2°F right now

throwin' a log on the fire and goin' back ta bed


----------



## Meanderer

Good Idea, Gary!


----------



## Meanderer

Hey,Gary! Here's a "new" Bing Crosby song, I discovered a few years ago on a Christmas LP.  I think it belongs here.


----------



## Gary O'

'tis

certainly is


thank you, sir


----------



## Gary O'

Been whiling away my time butchering wood in the shop

latest item is a pie safe for my bride





(she's knitting me a hooded sweater I don't know about)

anyway, we went all out with Christmas décor;










now I'm building a jelly cupboard





y'all keep a fire


----------



## SeaBreeze

Smiling about the sweater she'd knitting you that you don't know about. :love_heart:  Your Christmas decoration is perfect Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Couple days ‘fore Christmas and all we’ve got is another dusting
























Wonder where Pollock got his inspiration…. 






snow people happen by





The clarity and gradual transformation of high desert hues is worth pause, no matter what you got goin’





The shop is my winter refuge






I’m on my second piece of cabinetry

The #@!#??!! jelly cupboard is not going well
RevE may be the final rendition
Won’t have a shortage of sawdust

fires to keep


----------



## Meanderer

Dust of Snow
BY ROBERT FROST

The way a crow 
Shook down on me 
The dust of snow 
From a hemlock tree 

Has given my heart 
A change of mood 
And saved some part 
Of a day I had rued.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Dust of Snow
> BY ROBERT FROST
> 
> The way a crow
> Shook down on me
> The dust of snow
> From a hemlock tree
> 
> Has given my heart
> A change of mood
> And saved some part
> Of a day I had rued.



Simply put insight, when causing prose to rhyme, is best to me
Frost, was best of the best at that…to me
Thankyou for this, ol’ pard 

I do love the incredulous caws of those black beings


----------



## Meanderer

This is a Winter scene of our yard, taken after Christmas in 2012.  It was my first attempt to use photo-stitch feature on a new camera.


----------



## Gary O'

Wisdom
Sometimes instinctive
Sometimes acquired thru trial, experience
Sometimes not a clue, ever

Seen folks come and go out here 
The misty eyed, Disney movie dreaming, mentally misled usually find their dose of reality come winter
There’s a fairly nice camp trailer down the path, now abandoned. 
For winter maybe.
Come spring, their eyes will harden. 
Harden at the sight of what’s left of the roof of their crushed in RV.
Then
They’ll make a couple more visits
Then
The property will go back on the market

My lady has an on line acquaintance that’s determined to 
‘Live off the land’
Little money
No experience
Husband zips around in an electric wheelchair
Expecting folks will help her
It’s all folks here can do to help themselves
The only saving grace for these types is the seasons will cut their dream short, 
or,
not so kindly, 
bitchslap them into reality with wind storm gusts to 80+ mph that’ll drop a tree where they started to build

sounds harsh, don’t it
may seem like maybe this geezer has gone ‘round the bend
may be

Thing is, these folks cause me to look inward
Sure, there’s satisfaction in what my lady and I have accomplished the last three years
However
We have suffered some
But
We’d do it again, 
in a heartbeat

matter of fact, looking to buy the property next to us (elbow room) and planning (in my head) a 400-600’ bungalow at the edge of the meadow
wraparound deck, some covered, screened

windows galore
centralized kitchen, living area
I see it in my head
May never make the quad pad
May just commence to build

May have gone ‘round the bend…

Nawwww
I do, however, see a curve up ahead
May give the brakes a love tap

Or

Floorboard it


A very mild winter so far





Causes me to get out the Nikon and center on the little things
The fleeting, artsy things
Like
Icicles
I see;
Weird creatures in casual conversation
Deer on hind legs
Elk, moose (like Dali mighta dreamt up) 
Latest fashion trends in lady’s heels
Angry cats
Other iceations Mother Nature has joyfully laid out to toy with whatever is left of a frontal lobe
(feel free to dub these yerself)

























OK OK, I’m fully into the curve of the bend now


...and *WILL* floorboard it (no choice)


keep a fire


----------



## Meanderer

HA, HA!  Gary, you are wise, beyond your ears!  Maybe you need to take a creamsickle break!


----------



## Gary O'

HAH!
(yer right, of course)


----------



## Gary O'

The earth stove commenced smoking so much we couldn’t add wood without getting a cabin full of smoke, not even crack the door.
Took all the pipe apart. 
Knocked all the creosote out.
Little help.
Considered the ponderosa pine (probably a culprit, probably not cured) 
Sites said adding more exterior pipe makes a world of difference.

Added a three foot section





No smoke. 
Zero 
Nada 

Heh, been fighting 'some' cabin smoke for almost three years, thinking I’d screwed up not sending the pipe straight thru the roof
Resigned to the fact I’d be doing just that this summer.
Sprung for a length of exterior just to prove ‘em wrong.
$160
So glad they weren’t.  

...and no, no snow
this date last year we had 4 1/2 feet accumulated
not unhappy about it...yet

anyway
I’m gonna add a support bracket for mental assurance, even though 5’ from the roof line is supposed to be OK without it.
Wind here can gust to 80 or more mph.


fires to keep


----------



## NancyNGA

Neat looking job, Gary!  Glad you got the problem solved.  Stay warm.


----------



## Gary O'

thanks, Nancy

it doesn't always go that way


----------



## Gary O'

The prototype jelly cab is ‘done’
it's rustic and crude enough
Not unhappy with it....






However

The knob and hinges are too factory.looking
aaand TOOOO freaking white!





May go antique white or cream
Then switch to black (like my lady ‘suggested’)

I couldn’t wait for my forge friend down the path

Here’s where I select a tool
most any pointy heavy one'll do










lay the side of my head on the vise





…and commence to adjust 

Sigh

It is, however, a protoype


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looks good Gary, nice job.  I agree about the knob and hinges being too white.


----------



## Gary O'

No man can tell another how to live.

Not my place to instruct, preach. 
I seriously hate that.
Who is to say what’s best?
Not this wood butcher.
The aim is happiness.
The goal is contentment, satisfaction, no matter the journey.
I’m glad to have this avenue to share mine.


The following is something I posted at another site, early on after our move. It’s redundant in places, 
but that redundancy is a sorta proof that nothin’s changed, this is 'where', this is 'there'. I’m home.

A moment of reflection;

I've been struggling of late in being able to put my finger on how I feel these days. 

We've been out here 40 days.

We've accomplished more than I thought we would by now.

My wife amazes me...daily.

I even amaze myself.

There's been a flow of activity as we both have our daily chores and our projects, some done alone, some together, but both of us resting (plopping into our camp chairs) together.

We talk together of us never being so happy, so fulfilled, so purposeful.

Yes, we both carry the scars of living, like the gnarled tree in this photo I took just this morning.





But like this tree, there's a renewal.

It's so very hard to generate a renewal when living in the hectic stream of town.
One thinks a good rest will do it, but I'll tell you now, I've kidded myself. 
I've just maintained my sanity, and even that is questionable.

This place 

This place..has given me a greater perspective of my wellbeing than I could ever muster within a dense society. 

I'm not an outwardly religious guy, but if there is a heaven...I'd like to think it's like our little place...
Not some ethereal cloudy place, but a hands on, git dirty abode, a tangibly real place where you can see, feel, taste, smell the beauty of nature.....of God. 

Yet, I have this niggling, this feeling of angst (?) that somehow, some way this prize will be taken from me.

A feeling that 'why do I get this?'...I certainly don't deserve it any more than the next bloke.

Surely God is giving me (us) a glimpse of what things could be like... should be like...


Maybe tomorrow I'll fall on a jagged tree spike and lie there bleeding my guts out while my woman is gleefully tending her garden.

Maybe today.

But

Right now

This moment

I have 

Contentment

Like I've never known

Or even dreamt of


----------



## Gary O'

Another little sumpm I jotted down that happened here early on (almost three years ago);

Well, I did it.

Found a saw stop.

My hand.

I'm careful. To a fault.
But there apparently are times, like today.

I was zippin' off some wood chalks.
No measurement required.
Got into a rhythm.

Forgot....I don't have rhythm.

A stuck pig comes to mind.

Thing is, my lovely better half was up at the neighbors.
She hardly ever goes to the neighbors.
Today is nine eleven.

Fitting.

So, after nicking the large artery in the top of my hand, I kept my composure and immediately ran down the road, screaming.

Juuust kidding.

I stumbled around, muttering fond remembrances of my childhood puppy.

Kidding again.

I knew to stop the blood.
Thing is, when one uses the good hand to help the hurt hand, well, there's just no other hands.

I was rather amazed at my sensibilities during what could rapidly develop into a somewhat dire situation, by;

 Sticking my hand up in the air

Pressing my fingers on the vein

Pouring water on the cut

Then pouring good Scotch on it

Then finding a clean cloth, ripping it in shreds, and tying it tight.

I stood there looking at the smart phone.
Thought about asking siri what next to do.
Then realized the bleeding had stopped.


Went back to work.

My lady got home an hour or so later.
Got a bit excited about the carnage...'blood everywhere!'.
She should be well aware of my thin, onion paper Irish skin, and I bleed most every working moment of every day. 

What agitates me is I didn't think to apply super glue.








somebody posed a question 
'how in heck did you manage to cut the top of yer hand?'

Well, that's a fair enough question. 
Although, I thought it might've been obvious.

Permit me to illustrate; 

Haphazardly put your left hand in the path of the whirling saw blade by placing it directly underneath while the other hand is reaching for another piece of wood.





Hurry

Deftly use the sliding feature of the compound sliding miter saw; 
pushing down and forward while it's wind milling (not under power) during a state of confusion 
as to what's wood, and what's your hand, and whether or not the saw is on, 
and what a saw is. while considering changing your political party affiliation.

Permit the teeth to grind into your flesh until it stops.

Wince

Bug your eyes out with amazement at the idiocy of the event

Call yourself several defamatory names

Bleed on everything

Run to and fro 




That about covers it


----------



## RadishRose

Oh my goodness!  Promise you won't do that again?


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, I think you went and overdid that whole "Blood-Brother" thing!


----------



## maggiemae

Whoa, how is your hand now?  Be careful Dude!  Love how your tools are so organized!  We need to do something like that around here instead of digging through drawers and tool boxes!


----------



## Gary O'

maggiemae said:


> Whoa, how is your hand now?  Be careful Dude!  Love how your tools are so organized!  We need to do something like that around here instead of digging through drawers and tool boxes!



that was over two years ago
a lesson
re-learned
...and
I heal fast, almost as fast as I cut

if my tools weren't put away, I'd still be lookin' for 'em


----------



## C'est Moi

I'm enjoying the narrative and the photos, Gary.   Thanks for sharing your dream (and the reality) with us.


----------



## Gary O'

the enjoyment goes both ways

thanks for the comment


----------



## Gary O'

Everbody’s talkin’ about the weather
The south is freezing
And here we sit
No snow
4550’ elevation
East side of the Cascade range
Mild temps
Mid Jan
Incredible
It’s spoiling this geezer
Gotta watch my fat intake
Been shuffling around the shop all day
Then
4p
Crank up the genny to the main cabin
Sit
Eat 
Read you guy’s comments
Contribute
‘tween naps

Tough days

MSN keeps showing snow coming
They lie

The lady at the country store a few miles down the main path had a good thought

I said, ‘Man, hate to see how dry this fire season is gonna be’

She said, ‘Well, we had wunna the worst fire seasons last summer.
Right after having five and a half feet of snow accumulated’

I like how she thinks

And how she’s so free with the local scuttlebutt

Bought the box of matches at three times their value 
Got in the Jeep
went home

yessiree
tough winter

it’s not over by any means
but
the front part has confused the critters
and a bit of flora here and there

I’d take some pics, but that’d mean getting outa this chair


Keep a fire

....in a minute









...bears have it right


----------



## Meanderer

Lil' known fact....


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, Gary, you look real relaxed and comfy!  Here in GA, we have had more snow this year than in many years past.  And I'm here to tell you, I don't like it!  I don't do cold weather like I used to...maybe my blood is getting to thin in my old age!?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Lil' known fact....



heard about that

also, the mammas can get cranky if you wake 'em too early


----------



## Gary O'

maggiemae said:


> Yep, Gary, you look real relaxed and comfy!  Here in GA, we have had more snow this year than in many years past.  And I'm here to tell you, I don't like it!  I don't do cold weather like I used to...maybe my blood is getting to thin in my old age!?


Yep


snow
snow
and more snow is in the forecast here

I believe 'em this time
Got a dusting last night
Looks like the Jeep will officially become the go to vehicle for a few months

YeeeHaw


----------



## Gary O'

Well now, we finally got snow worth mentioning.
Just four inches by last night, but more, much more is coming.
Ma nature gave us a bit of a gift by staving off this stuff ‘til now, but gotta say, I missed it a bit.
And four inches, well, ain’t no trick yet to do chores.
Got the Nikon out and walked around the place.
The new snow was nice and crunchy
Felt good









The well shack's first winter





Even the Downy took note and began stocking up on suet






First thing I noticed was a slender lodge pole extending her little offering of a season’s first snowball





Then snow stumps, wrestling 




stumps will be stumps, whudduya gonna do

Nature’s version of Senior Wences’ hand puppet (sans lipstick)





Even my favorite old pine by the shop, obvious signs of harrowing events written all over its torso, donned a fake beard for the event





And other shots of the back yard






even the lichen is...well....liken it








Heh, sometimes after downloading pics of the untouched areas, I’ll see a critter staring back or sauntering away

Anyway, gonna slip into town while it’s moderately easy, stock up, buy a couple tools

May slip back into the sack for a not ready for prime time nap

Y’all take care


----------



## Meanderer

Life in a snow globe.........shake it easy!


----------



## C'est Moi

Beautiful pics, Gary.   Stay warm!


----------



## maggiemae

WOW, what beautiful pictures!  But I am an ole Southern Gal...so keep your snow and I will enjoy your pics! LOL


----------



## Gary O'

maggiemae said:


> I am an ole Southern Gal...so keep your snow and I will enjoy your pics! LOL


oh, there's definitely a few places down south that stole this northerner's heart
one being Corpus Christi

but

the adventure here has yet to bore me
and the sun this morn felt good in the pit of this geezer's soul


----------



## RadishRose

I really enjoyed all these photos. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I really enjoyed all these photos. Thanks, Gary.



Thank* YOU*, Rose


----------



## Gary O'

Snow

We’re now in it

from the cabin window





Tree clinging albino mastodons are a sign





The three wise bins





from the side porch





'tween cabins





other than normal chores and blowing/shoveling snow
dedication to the shop is yielding jelly cupboards





However

It’s gonna be brief
Temps touching the low 50s for the next couple days

last year this time we had over four feet
for five months

Incredible


----------



## C'est Moi

More beautiful photos, Gary!   Which part of Oregon are you in?   My son lived in the Ashland area and then followed his girlfriend to Bend.   They broke up and he's now in Hawaii.       I wanted to take our RV to Oregon to visit him but we never got the opportunity.   I still want to see the PNW; I have only been as far west as Montana.


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> More beautiful photos, Gary!   Which part of Oregon are you in?   My son lived in the Ashland area and then followed his girlfriend to Bend.   They broke up and he's now in Hawaii.       I wanted to take our RV to Oregon to visit him but we never got the opportunity.   I still want to see the PNW; I have only been as far west as Montana.



We're on the east slope of the Cascade range 
approx. 80 mi south of Bend
'Tween Chiloquin and Chemult
15 mi due east of Crater lake
Far enough off Hwy 97 to make it a good hike in

If you tour Oregon....

Mid summer; stay west of the Cascades
The trees are bigger (Douglas fir)
Hwy 101 is a freaking gorgeous drive 
Lotsa mountains and fertile valleys

otherwise
if you aren't fond of rain
keep east of that range
anything around Mt Hood is quite scenic

further south, where we are
Lotsa renegades
it's recommended to carry
But the drive to Crater Lake is rather breath taking


----------



## Gary O'

*something I writ after a summer afternoon of basking under ol' Sol



Wutizzit?*

So this afternoon we're worshiping ol' sol, layin' on lounge chairs in the meadow, and I'm on my stomach, peering over the edge of the cushion, to observe the tinier world.

Seems there's a hatch goin' on.
Furry/fuzzy white creatures.
Delicate.

I touched one and it disintegrated.

They were all climbing grass blades. Hundreds of them. 

To the casual eye, it's nothing more than a piece of dryer lint.






With a bit more delicacy I carefully broke off a blade and scrutinized one up close. 




This little guy that from a side view, sometimes resembles a miniature mountain goat, somehow enjoyed strolling around on my finger, and actually preferred the comfort of my skin when I tried to re-introduce the blade of grass.













Also it can be confusing as to which way he's going since he moves rather slow.
The little yellow nub could either be his head or a hemorrhoid.
(reminds me of a Benny Hill skit where he plays a drunk: 'well, wouldja look at that one eyed cat'.....wait...oh....he's goin' the other way')





Anyhoot, anyone know the name of my new fuzzy little buddy? 
We'll be at the ballpark....once I find a tiny Dodger cap


wait



....never mind




somebody showed me their search results;
_'It's a....
Mealybug Destroyer!! Cryptolaemus montrouzieri / Coleoptera Oak Ridge, TN June 2008 I was very surprised to learn through an internet search that this fuzzy white "aphid eater" is a type of ladybug larva! It closely resembles some of its prey; talk about a "wolf in sheep's clothing"! It has white waxy secretions that protect it from attacks from ants. The ants try to protect the aphids, which this larva eats, because they eat the honeydew produced by the aphids. What an amazing relationship between the three different types of insects! A Chinese relative of these predatory beetles is being used in the battle against the Hemlock Wooly Adelgids in the Smokies.

from EastTennesseewildflowers.com'

_Duh...NOT!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bugs can be fascinating, can't they. Yours reminds me a little of the "trash bug" (green lacewing larva).  I ran across one of those one day long ago---a tiny pile of trash that moved.


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Bugs can be fascinating, can't they. Yours reminds me a little of the "trash bug" (green lacewing larva).  I ran across one of those one day long ago---a tiny pile of trash that moved.
> 
> View attachment 47870


truly fascinating

In summer, we rise early and work from sun up to not more than two in the afternoon

Then head to the meadow






During these times, after my bath, sprawled out, drying, I'm given to watching cute tiny spiders skitter thru the grass, sometimes running into industrious ants, carrying the equivalent of houses
sometimes they just climb over 'em, sometimes they both stop and run the other way

seems humans aren't much different


----------



## NancyNGA

You don't take baths outdoors like that in the winter, do you?  :eewwk:


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> You don't take baths outdoors like that in the winter, do you?  :eewwk:



Not often

but

it's happened

it's a hurry


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary O' said:


> ...it's a hurry


​.....​​..


----------



## Gary O'

Incredible
Temps in the 60s

Last year at this time, 5°F and 4 ft of snow





This snow from a few days ago is now gone





Don’t know whether to start on the garden or chop wood

or snooze (got up for the 2nd time at noon today)

the light of the waning super moon was a joy for us last night when we toured the meadow
it's good to have a mate to share these marvels





'contentment is great gain'


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great moon shot there Gary, I know you and your wife are very happy living in such a beautiful area.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Great moon shot there Gary, I know you and your wife are very happy living in such a beautiful area.



Heh, the moon is tricky for me
one day I'll have the knowledge, or a better camera

yes, we are very happy

Hope heaven isn't a disappointment


----------



## Gary O'

When we first moved here, we got rather inundated by well-meaning folks
Visitors
Dropping in
Anytime
Any day

Any way, we put some to work, three families, tearing down an old heap at the edge of our property, of what someone considered was a cabin
Payment; they could keep the salvage (win win)

Somehow I ended up with their spawn


Actually, the kids did good.

I had some staining to do on some 1" pine for trimming the windows.
Good thing I just bought a mess of brushes at the dollar store.

'OK, kiddies, who wants to paint?'

'Meeee, Meeee, Meee!'

So I lined up the boards on the saw horses and let 'em go to town.

'Whoa....whoa....WHOOOO-WHOA!!!!'

'OK, look, watch carefully. 
Ya gotta hold the bush like this, all four fingers on the ferrule.....no, that's the heel. 
This is the ferrule. 
And thumb on the other side. 
Anybody that holds it any other way has to clean up in the mineral spirits pan.'

'Can I clean up? Does it sting?'

'No, I wanna clean up. Does it sting?'

'Why does he get to clean up? I want to get stung.'

'Can I have my own pan?'

'OK OK, nobody 'gets' to clean up.'

'WAIT!'

'OK, you get to clean up. 
And never ever ever ever dip yer entire brush in the paint again!'

'I want to see straight lines, no globs, and less paint on yourselves than the boards.'

'Why did you flick yer brush at her?!'

'She stuck her tongue out at me.'

'OK, little lady, wipe the paint off yer tongue best you can on this clean rag.
No, you won't die of paint poisoning. 
I think we got it in time....manslaughter by errant hammer maybe, but not paint poisoning.' 

'OK, miniature fiends, here's how you feather over the paint so it doesn't look like somebody blobbed the paint on with some sorta jack hammer sponge, 
then played swirly finger brush, like Anne here just did.'

'I want a jack hammer sponge!'



'Yer doing quite nicely young lady, nice lines.'

'You smell like olives.'

'Yer probably smelling the paint.'

'No. It's you.'

'Wonderful'...(pat pat)



'Hey....Hey....HEYYYYYY!
How, for the love of Mike, did you get paint on THAT?!'



'OK, everbody clean up. 

Yer all done. 

Yup. 

Nice job. 

Satan just texted me.

Wants y'all back now.'

That was three years ago

We now have a gate

...and fencing


----------



## NancyNGA

I know the feeling Gary.  I was always thrilled when grown ups let me do grown up things.  One time I got the great job of putting insulation in the attic, crawling way into the corners of a sloped down roof because I was little.  I was so proud.  Win win situation!


----------



## Gary O'

Had a bit of a storm blow thru

Little snow



Mostly wind

It’s a bit unnerving to hear trees pop thru the night

Mostly small, unhealthy ones

Nature’s housekeeping 



Gonna get a cold snap

-7°F predicted



Snow or no snow

It’s now winter



First year we moved here we lost a dozen trees to winds pushing 100 mph

50 mph sustained



Got lucky

A tree just missed our only genny (generator) at the time





And one fell right in front of the Wrangler 










Others, larger ones, just toppled over

The ‘soil’ here is mostly pumice, thanks to Mt Mazama (Crater Lake)

15 mi due east

Two feet below that is hard pan, virtually cement

Once a tree gets so big, so tall, it’s gonna come down

Happily, they haven’t landed on our cabins

And, now, the large ones that once threatened, have been consumed, chunk by chunk, warming our winters, heating our water, cooking our food. 











We are in some sorta vortex.

Winds come from all directions

They can originate from the north, and come in from the south.

The last two years, they’ve abated some

But

They come up from time to time



‘The weather’ here

Is seldom a dull conversation 

Even a normal sun filled day makes one thankful, grateful 

Savoring each vibrant moment
especially mornings
sipping hot coffee






no complaints


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary, I would think you'd want a "kill zone" around your house and take down all the trees within striking distance, to eliminate the risk.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Gary, I would think you'd want a "kill zone" around your house and take down all the trees within striking distance, to eliminate the risk.



Did just that with the large ones
Those left near the cabins and shop are of little to no threat
aaand
they provide much needed shade in summer
gets to be close to 100°F
even though nights could freeze

Some folks down the path cleared...stripped a good portion of their place
after thoughts are sometimes not good ones


----------



## Meanderer

I think that I shall never see.....


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I think that I shall never see.....



truths

forgot about the natural wind break of a clump of even small trees



Even though the benefits are huge, I enjoy the visuals most

Phil is right though
The big ones that threatened the cabin had to come down
Glad to put my Husqvee to 'em before the wind pushed 'em the wrong way


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> Did just that with the large ones
> Those left near the cabins and shop are of little to no threat
> aaand
> they provide much needed shade in summer
> gets to be close to 100°F
> even though nights could freeze
> 
> Some folks down the path cleared...stripped a good portion of their place
> after thoughts are sometimes not good ones



Yeah, it kind of goes against my Druid nature but thought I'd mention it anyway. 

Boy, talk about temperature swings.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Boy, talk about temperature swings.



yeah, lost many a seedling the first summer

This spring will be the year of the cold frame troughs
At least give us a chance
Still
we'll cover when the sun goes down

stepped out to capture the rise













quickly stepped back in to keep a certain appendage from breaking off


----------



## SifuPhil

Man, that is beautiful. 

I stepped out to catch the rise this morning as well.



The frolicsome interplay of the red rusted metal and the struggling green grass imparts an almost Ansel Adams-like quality, evoking the eternal struggle between Man and Nature.

...

That, or it's just a really crummy neighborhod. :crushed:


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> The frolicsome interplay of the red rusted metal and the struggling green grass imparts an almost Ansel Adams-like quality, evoking the eternal struggle between Man and Nature.
> 
> ...



Like it!

better words than '_*55 chevy in rust*_

or *corroded back seat memories 
*_




_

or s_*tep van ambiance
*_or_* last tango in parts
*_





OK, gotta get my tongue outa my cheek, and around breakfast

day has fully broken


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> That, or it's just a really crummy neighborhod. :crushed:



tried to give this a well earned rep remark

but

the point Nazi sez I gotta spread 'em around
.....rather irksome, but goes under WRGAFF (who really gives a flying frittata)


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary, do you have a tractor?   If not you need one, and a building to put it in. layful:


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Gary, do you have a tractor?   If not you need one, and a building to put it in. layful:


Had that same thought before we moved here
Considered it a necessity
$20K and up for anything worthy
Old Ford 9Ns are out there, but parts, not so much
The lad, 2 mi up the path, that forges all my hinges and knives, has a very nice tractor
….and a very nice pole barn to put it in
…..aaaand he pays for the repairs

He is also the lad that plows the snow when necessary

THAT, I don’t mind paying for
(figger I’m $30K ahead, looks nice in my fire safe) 

I do have the walk behind






...and what would I do with Bone-a-part?


----------



## NancyNGA

:thumbsup: Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Gary O'

This is our third year living off grid

It’s a bit oxymoronic, as, on one hand, we’re not dependent on mass anything being piped into our abode.
Those thoughts tend to foster a smugness 
That smugness is fleeting 
Because, on the other hand, we are the ones to make sure everthing is covered.
I’ve grown fond of that feeling
Guess it’s a control thing
Hands on management

The obvious is getting exercise from keeping something so simple as a fire
As opposed to working to make a life of ease 
so one can have time 
to go to the gym 

The not so obvious is finding out what one is made of
Daily
By the season
During, after a storm
Preparing for next season
Determining basics of living, such as how much fuel to store, and where

As opposed to getting notices, bills in the mail

I’m not fooling myself
If the country had a fuel shortage, we’d run out too
It’d just take a little longer

Still, I’m enjoying this hands on thing

while standing steady, sure
on the floor made by me

getting into jelly cupboards 
a primitive design







takes a day to knock one out

considering selling them in town


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> This is our third year living off grid
> 
> It’s a bit oxymoronic, as, on one hand, we’re not dependent on mass anything being piped into our abode.
> Those thoughts tend to foster a smugness
> That smugness is fleeting
> Because, on the other hand, we are the ones to make sure everthing is covered.
> I’ve grown fond of that feeling
> Guess it’s a control thing
> Hands on management
> 
> The obvious is getting exercise from keeping something so simple as a fire
> As opposed to working to make a life of ease
> so one can have time
> to go to the gym
> 
> The not so obvious is finding out what one is made of
> Daily
> By the season
> During, after a storm
> Preparing for next season
> Determining basics of living, such as how much fuel to store, and where
> 
> As opposed to getting notices, bills in the mail
> 
> I’m not fooling myself
> If the country had a fuel shortage, we’d run out too
> It’d just take a little longer
> 
> Still, I’m enjoying this hands on thing
> 
> while standing steady, sure
> on the floor made by me
> 
> getting into jelly cupboards
> a primitive design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takes a day to knock one out
> 
> considering selling them in town


Excellent idea, if you do, please let us know if they are good sellers.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Excellent idea, if you do, please let us know if they are good sellers.



Will do

Right now they are parked at a downtown thrift store
$10/mo flat fee
no commish

If nothing moves, considering Etsy

but

I sure like the customer seeing, touching before buying


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> Will do
> 
> Right now they are parked at a downtown thrift store
> $10/mo flat fee
> no commish
> 
> If nothing moves, considering Etsy
> 
> but
> 
> I sure like the customer seeing, touching before buying


Yes, nothing beats the personal touch.


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> Will do
> 
> Right now they are parked at a downtown thrift store
> $10/mo flat fee
> no commish
> 
> If nothing moves, considering Etsy
> 
> but
> 
> I sure like the customer seeing, touching before buying



Etsy needs more real craftspeople, rather than the masses there that import junk from China and try to pass it off as homemade.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Etsy needs more real craftspeople, rather than the masses there that import junk from China and try to pass it off as homemade.



I know virtually nothing about Etsy
It attracts me as it’s not limited to certain areas, like craig's list
And had some horrible experiences on Ebay (selling and buying)
Bought a camera lens
One that needed its own tripod
The seller noted it would work on my camera 
It didn’t
Found out the only way to settle was to put it in Ebay’s arbitration
That was over ten years ago
I do believe it’s still in arbitration 

Anyway, for now, I’m sticking with the thrift shop
It gets decent traffic
And there’s no shipping
And
No arbitration
No surprises 

As far as quality
These jelly cabs are as crude and primitive as I can make them

 ‘Joinery’ is pretty much nonexistent 
The hrdwr is custom forged 
The kid is good at it
Has an extremely creative mind
And a good visit, as we banter back and forth like sworn enemies
He chides me on my using of store bought screws for his hinges/latches
And he’s right
I just don’t care to get soooooo into the primitive craft I’m taking weeks/months to yield product
I may go there one day, however
And may even use crude nails
One day

Still, I do like the white knobs

anyway

I’ve had a sudden falling out with the first, larger one since making the small corner piece
It became labor intensive

And the small one seems cuter, not so imposing as these;
(forgive the blurry ms-paint blow up)


----------



## SifuPhil

That is beautiful.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, Rose found the cutest "Coffee Luge" that would be a huge hit in our newly added gift shop at Coffee Corner!  Maybe you can commence to the production phase......following the R & D phase....




....it's a coffee table, of course.nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, Rose found the cutest "Coffee Luge" that would be a huge hit in our newly added gift shop at Coffee Corner!  Maybe you can commence to the production phase......following the R & D phase....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it's a coffee table, of course.nthego:




Man! I do love that'n

Once I get over my jelly cab fetish, I'll attempt it, or something like it

Thanks, Mean


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary, don't do it, man!  See that Satanic face on the runner?


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Gary, don't do it, man!  See that Satanic face on the runner?



Yes, I did

It's calling me


----------



## Gary O'

Well-meaning folks, ignorant, well-meaning folks, constantly ask me, ‘what are you doing out there? Isn’t it desolate?’

Gotta admit, I initially thought the same

When we walked the land, the meadow, my eyes were riveted to the ground

Pumice

Scraggly brush

Bone dry

But, it was snakes I was most concerned about

Hate snakes

Rattlers are known to be quite present anywhere east of the Cascades 
Considered thick boots, chaps, bull whip, shot gun as essentials 

But

They can’t stand pumice

No snakes

None  

Who knew?

Instant Shangri-La for this geezer 



The clincher

High water table

Static water is a mere 14 ft down

Legend has it, there’s a huge underground lake

Sweetest water I’ve ever gulped

Could bottle and sell it

An acquaintance of mine, ten miles south, has water at 140 ft

Horrible tasting, looking, and smelling water

That’s the usual in this area 



Just thought I’d add this, as ever once in a while I remember why

oh, there's other reasons, they don't come to mind right now...


----------



## Meanderer

It's always good to see the BIG picture!


----------



## Gary O'

Found this from some cabin living notes labeled;
Holidays


Our first Easter at the cabin (2015);

Company from down the path
Husband
Wife
Three half grown kids.
Small cabin.
We never seem to lack for company (sheeeesh), so we diligently provide as much tepid coffee as they can stand, huddled snugly together while telling amazing tales of our cabin adventures, horrible old folk’s breath searing their nostrils, bringing tears to their eyes, til they go away.

Funny/tragic thing;
They brought over their pet rabbit for us to skin.
On Easter, no less.
All three kids were bawling their guts out.
Actually, it was still alive (he later shot it here).
It was a biter (everything and everybody). 
It had to go.
It was the kid’s idea to off it.
So, they’re all saying g’bye, crying, weeping, gnashing teeth, petting, biting….fun times.
Weird duck I am…..had a hard time keeping from laughing.
Amidst the gutting process, many demented jokes popped into this odd head of mine and promptly blurted into fruition…..bodiless rabbit head on the chopping block; ’just a little off the top’…..waving with pawless arms; ‘bye kids’…..clapping stumps; ‘if yer happy and you know it, clap yer hands’…..squeezing the little rabbit mouth; ’I-I-I-I-I, ain’t got n-o-o-o body’…..

Nobody laughed..’cept me.

Anyway, they eventually got over it, and seemed content with having the feet and tail as keepsakes……kids are weird too.

Back from lala land; my mind is trying to fixate on electricity, searching for simple solutions to powering my shop.
For me, building the shop is not the daunting thing.
Running wire thru it that will conduct many volts and watts and amps and ohms (and other mind boggling zippy things with magical names of burnt fingered pioneering scientists) to tools that go ‘whirrrr’ without causing it to catch fire, sends this mind into a tourette filled dithering conniption.

And solar, well, folks have donated their valuable time and knowledge, trying in vain to pierce this impenetrable noggin in regard to the basic logic of converting watts to volts or volts to watts (why this conversion needs to be done, I’ll never know).
These well-meaning folks do not realize my skull is made of some sorta kryptonite/concrete substance of which creates a delicate complimentary protective covering to the mush like oatmeal matter of its contents, making it improbable to ever ever come to a semblance of grasping the complexities of say-y-y-y long division, especially if distractions like shiny things are near at hand.

No, I need illustration, live illustration; ‘put this dealybob here, then connect this doohicky to this thingamajig. Now you are ready to convert to……Gary…..Gary…..over here. Ah, fer crap sake…..fire…….you just need fire for light and warmth….no, yer kind does not need nor can ever have power in the form of, say, electricity’ (all the while hurriedly packing their tools, jumping in their rig, pealing gravel, their truck getting smaller and smaller into the distance until it’s out of sight)

Anyway, it’ll be an adventure.
And I travel into this unknown realm with the full knowledge that the ‘gzzzt’ sound coupled with a burning sensation to the fingertips and toes is not a good one.

Tallyho!
_
(That was three years ago, thought I'd share)_


----------



## Shalimar

Sad the bunny had to go.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Sad the bunny had to go.


Yeah, the dad didn't want to be the bad guy to skin it, but wanted the pelt

then, after watching the gore of chopping, gutting, didn't want it

it's here somewhere

We had an old bunny, decades ago
ailing, not eating
let it free
woke to bunny bits next day

hawk


----------



## SifuPhil

Sadly, all life must end, but being a city-slicker I've never been party to it.

... at least, not critters ...


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Sadly, all life must end, but being a city-slicker I've never been party to it.
> 
> ... at least, not critters ...




Once, in traffic, 82nd ave and King rd, Portland
Night
A car clipped a German Shepard 
Clipped him good
Traffic all stopped, both ways
Dog screamin’ his guts out, literally, guts everywhere
Took it upon myself to get out, stroll ‘tween cars, and pop him
Clackamas deputy, sitting in his cruiser, gave me a two finger salute
That’s the only good feeling I had about that event

Hate offing critters
It’s not a sport to me
Never really was 

If I'm making funnies at the time, it's to relieve tension
for me
and for those getting squeamish


----------



## Shalimar

Oh God.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Oh God.


That's the thought that echoes in my head most times

now, deer
they are a food crop

most times I shoot 'em with my Nikon, as they are elegant, majestic creatures, living a silent life

....most times


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> We had an old bunny, decades ago
> ailing, not eating
> let it free
> woke to bunny bits next day
> 
> hawk



We should all be so lucky as to live a comfortable life right up until the day the hawk gets us.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> We should all be so lucky as to live a comfortable life right up until the day the hawk gets us.



Reminds me of a time last fall during deer migration 
Zipping east on hwy 58 unto 97 south
On the right side of the exchange was a well coated coyote, red face, munching on a fresh kill
By a vehicle
Not an uncommon sight here, but a few feet from him was a turkey vulture, staring, like
‘Are you gonna eat all that?’
Gave me a smirk

Also reminds me of a poster I made from a pic I found






Larson has been a god of mine


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> Larson has been a god of mine



I really miss his stuff.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> I really miss his stuff.
> 
> View attachment 48975



Man, I do too
Others have done pretty good with that special brand of humor
but
He
is
the 
guy

was


----------



## Meanderer

I liked the carload of cows, driving by people, yelling "Yackity Yack" !!nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil

Or the cows standing in the field, one yells "CAR!". They all get down on four legs, then when the car passes they stand up again.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Or the cows standing in the field, one yells "CAR!". They all get down on four legs, then when the car passes they stand up again.


that was the very first one I saw

totally hooked after that

wife shopped
I parked in the books
humor section
feasting on the far side

cows
dogs
even snakes
were his toys

the carload of cows slayed me


----------



## Gary O'

winter shows it's little pleasures

always

if you look







fine crystal





a necklace





even the wonderful contrast of a clear day





our winters are, for a good part, spent busy fixing needful things
like replacing bearings





but
outside beckons
irresistibly calls
and, even for just a few moments 
it calms the senses
like nothing else






it's why we're here


----------



## SifuPhil

P.O.P.

(Picture of Paradise)


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> P.O.P.
> 
> (Picture of Paradise)



I gotta remember that


----------



## Gary O'

I plan on the following few pages to contain notes, pennings from events of past months, years here at the cabin
not chronological by any means

hopefully entertaining 

here's one now;

Moving along

I don’t have cabin fever

w-a-a-a-a-a-y past cabin fever

it rained yesterday
ice, snow, and rain make trekking somewhat entertaining

if one more bird lands on my shoulder while I’m peeing I’m gonna break its tiny neck with my channel locks

got out a bit

helped an ol’ guy fetch his water

since we live among our native American brethren, I’ve been given to naming folks what I think fits their character

this fellow gets around with the help of a putter

calling him *Walks With Iron*

didn’t know what was involved with fetching water

if I had, I’da just offed Walks With Iron, with a large rock

‘where’s the water?’

‘oh, it’s just up the trail a piece’

‘a piece’ is several hundred paces

‘up the trail’ is up, steep (gravity fed don’tcha know)

turns out I’m in pretty good shape

I can twirl, tumble, scream and flail several times in succession without losing a dogged trudge

He normally does this on his own, but his back is out

His little woman is a little woman

Does art, feathers n’ things
That’s her contribution

I’m going to end her too

He did hand me a pair of snow shoes

I’ve never worn snow shoes

One does not mosey, amble nor stroll in snow shoes
One should stride as though slogging thru deep quicksand when in snow shoes
When turning in snow shoes, one should be aware of what can occur when stepping on the back of the adjacent snow shoe

Snow angels are overrated

When picking one’s self outta four feet of snow, one should remove at least one snow shoe



Walks With Iron now has 77 gallons of brackish brown water in his indoor tanks, 120 lbs of dog food in his feeder (don't recall seeing a dog), and three big wheel cart loads of blood stained wood on his porch

I’m home now

Happier

Relieved

My water is only a hundred paces away

On flat land

That’s my story today

_*Waltzes In Snow*_


----------



## SifuPhil

Ugh.

When the snow is deep enough to need snowshoes, I stay in. 

Still ... I'd have paid good money to watch you do the Curly Shuffle.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Ugh.
> 
> When the snow is deep enough to need snowshoes, I stay in.
> 
> Still ... I'd have paid good money to watch you do the Curly Shuffle.



I'll video the next one


----------



## Gary O'

more scattered notes;

I consider myself a pretty good driver.
Andretti, actually.

Ice
Lowest speed in highest gear.
Hands at 10 and 2.
Tight.
Arms fully extended.
Eyes half way outa their sockets.
Goal; remain on the highway, preferably the right side.
Steer into the skid.

Only thing, ice don’t care where yer steering.

Broke the tires three times in 200 yds last night.

Managed to rip the fabric off the driver’s seat with my colon.


----------



## Seeker

> Managed to rip the fabric off the driver’s seat with my colon.


:lol1:

​Been there done that in a Jeep in the hills of Tennessee.......Did a few 180's on the way down.


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> ​ .....Did a few 180's on the way down.



'going down'

took most the east side slope of the Cascades sideways
solid ice
the view was spectacular


----------



## Seeker

> the view was spectacular



It's all in the eye of the beholder.... And I was beholdin' that steerin' wheel.


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> It's all in the eye of the beholder.... And I was beholdin' that steerin' wheel.



it's a help


----------



## Gary O'

more notes;

Took a whirlwind trip to the big city 
An overnighter

Holiday Inn Express knows nice beds
And pillows
Two
One soft
One firm
Needed a ladder to get on the bed
But once there
Lights out
Or just lay there
On a cloud
How mattress techs have figgered out firm yet soft is beyond me
But they got it

Town;

I’d forgot how hectic enjoying ‘the finer things’ of living are
I’d forgot the frenetic rush, the supposed urgencies
To get somewhere
To get some thing
To
Relax

The noise
Was deafening
To the soul

I was not conscious of the din until we got back to our cabin home and got outta the truck

I’m aware again

The avian songs fill this mountain air
The squirrels and chippys have turned from chasing food to chasing each other this time of season 
Life goes on
Like it should

Having coffee on the porch this morn, taking it all in

My hands will get dirty today

My soul will remain clean

My inner being is back at rest


----------



## Meanderer

Let the Rest of the World Go By


----------



## Gary O'

snow
finally
late Feb, no less

we're in it now


----------



## SifuPhil

Beautiful.


----------



## Gary O'

Seems the critters here have their own winter abodes
We do have our share of spiders
Get a kick outta them seeing me
Then skittering into a tiny hole
They actually have faces
And expressions

About ever few days, I’ll feel one in bed with me
One of us ends up leaving

Saw the web of one span about twenty feet from one tree to the next
Fascinating 
Live out long enough, don’t take much to entertain

....seems


----------



## Gary O'

getting closer to a happy place on my jelly cupboard designs

this corner piece is now a bit cleaner, not so busy

not unhappy


----------



## Mizzkitt

I have now caught up reading from the very first page and thoroughly enjoyed every bit of your story, great to read and great to see the photography. You are actually doing what some only dream of doing.


----------



## Falcon

Gary O'   You did good.  Very nice work.


----------



## JimW

Mizzkitt said:


> I have now caught up reading from the very first page and thoroughly enjoyed every bit of your story, great to read and great to see the photography. You are actually doing what some only dream of doing.



I too just got through reading the entire thread. I'm not sure how I was able to avoid reading this thread for so long, but I feel very fortunate that I finally did stumble upon it.

Gary, I want to say thank you for allowing me/us to have a front row seat into your amazing life off the grid! Your ingenuity and creativity are a sight to behold, you possess skills to make something out of nothing that not many people do. I consider myself to be fairly handy & innovative, but your work puts mine correctly in it's place. I also enjoy your writings and sense of humor along with your beautiful photos. All the while reading your stories I felt like I was there with you, thank you for that escape. I look forward to following this thread in the future and reading more of your adventures. Enjoy the awesome retirement that you and your wife have worked so hard for, you truly deserve it.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I too just got through reading the entire thread. I'm not sure how I was able to avoid reading this thread for so long, but I feel very fortunate that I finally did stumble upon it.
> 
> Gary, I want to say thank you for allowing me/us to have a front row seat into your amazing life off the grid! Your ingenuity and creativity are a sight to behold, you possess skills to make something out of nothing that not many people do. I consider myself to be fairly handy & innovative, but your work puts mine correctly in it's place. I also enjoy your writings and sense of humor along with your beautiful photos. All the while reading your stories I felt like I was there with you, thank you for that escape. I look forward to following this thread in the future and reading more of your adventures. Enjoy the awesome retirement that you and your wife have worked so hard for, you truly deserve it.





Mizzkitt said:


> I have now caught up reading from the very first page and thoroughly enjoyed every bit of your story, great to read and great to see the photography. You are actually doing what some only dream of doing.



Mizzkitt, ma’am, and Jim, sir, if someone can enjoy our story half as much as I do when I write it, well, that’s contentment full circle.
And my intent, to put the reader beside me, I can’t ask for more.

Thank you both, so very much

....and a ‘done good’ from the Falcon…..icing.
Thank you, sir


----------



## Gary O'

From time to time I get back spasms 
Just seizes up
Sitting, even

been worse the last few days

Hanging on a tree limb helps

Back in the ‘80s, doc noted shrapnel in an x-ray 
Been there a while before
I’ve abused my back all my life
Only the last few years spasms have come and gone
Doc offered pain pills and muscle relaxants
Told him I like to feel what I’m feelin’
He said ‘it’s not for you, it’s for your wife, to get some sleep’ 
He also said they’d help my muscles from remaining so tight, give ‘em a chance to not bunch up so

They did the job

Last week I started putting a patch on my lower back
Absorbine Jr

Read somewhere its glorified horse liniment

Whatever

It works

Just gotta resist the urge to whinny and paw the ground


Having oatmeal for breakfast


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Woke to this










I so love the nuthatches 





only bird that walks down a tree, I've been told





Quite personable 
They’ll land on yer shoulder
Eat outa yer hand

Very protective though
Wary
Always looking
Won’t let any others feed from the block
The male feeds the female
Quite the show


The chickadees are cuter,





 but seem to have a disdain toward me 
when I have a camera in my hand






The Jays come in twos
Yet to see different
too big to hang on the suet cage
so they sit, stare from above





The ol’ Willys is wearin’ it’s winter finery





My lady likes to add a bit of color here and there




I call ‘em the colors of Jamaica 
Guess she tires of my favorite, olive drab



the standing dead silver seems to attract albino sea lions
ever time we get a good accumulation 









anyway
snowblowed and raked rooves most the day
winter may not have made it’s usual presence 
but it’s little brother is doin’ just fine

and, hey, it’s national peanut butter lover’s day


----------



## JimW

Nice pics Gary! I love a fresh fallen snow.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Nice pics Gary! I love a fresh fallen snow.



it sure settles the sounds
has it's own quietude 

hated to start the snow blower, and didn't most the morn
just strolled here and there with a hot cup of Joe

however

needed the overgrown bunny trails

thanks, JW


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> it sure settles the sounds
> has it's own quietude
> 
> hated to start the snow blower, and didn't most the morn
> just strolled here and there with a hot cup of Joe
> 
> however
> 
> needed the overgrown bunny trails
> 
> thanks, JW



Welcome Gary.

In a previous life I owned a house on 2 acres of lakefront property in  New Hampshire. When I got divorced the hardest part was letting that  house go. It was a lot of fun boating and fishing in the Spring, Summer  & Fall, but nothing beat the serenity right after a nice snow storm  in the winter. I used to do a lot of snowmobiling and riding deep into the woods was amazing, but nothing was better than getting a fire going and just sitting quiet enjoying a cold one and soaking it all in. Mine and my wife's goal is to retire up there in the  woods of either New Hampshire or Maine. They call it "God's Country" for  a reason!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> They call it "God's Country" for  a reason!



can't argue with that

nosir



JimW said:


> Mine and my wife's goal is to retire up there in the  woods of either New Hampshire or Maine.



a lofty goal

may it be met

can't imagine regrets

heh, hindsight tends to get crowded out with the presence when doing what one enjoys most


----------



## Gary O'

The little snow storm has fully passed
Stubborn snow remains

Stumps still have their own caps
Some sticks have little faces





The well shack has done its job





Thanks to the little heater (avg 50°F, 24/7)





The broken sky is forecast enough




No more snow to speak of for awhile


Still plenty of wood





Picnics will still be served cold





but
March can see spring from here





fires to keep


----------



## Gary O'

A brand new day is rising











Typical sunrise, but now so very much more


I’m a new man

Went to the big city yesterday
Not a looked forward to event, as my lower back has had a knife in it the last few days
Taken to hanging on a stout tree limb to get it unkinked for awhile

Even getting outa the easy chair hasn’t been…easy
Got used to planning things while I was up…stoke the stove, find a pencil, get my slippers, stuff like that

Chores have been an adventure
Everthing I do here takes some heft
My lady loves to get the wood, so that’s hers
I got the water and fuel
Water and fuel are heavy

Anyway, after chores and prettying up, we commenced to head to town
Oh…yeah…getting in the Jeep became….unique
Shifting gears while audibly crying evidently became bothersome as my lady pretended to sleep most the 50 miles

Once in town, parked, lifting my legs out the door with my hands, and gently oozing my feet onto the tarmac of the grocery store parking lot, 
I stood there, plotting my course. Cutting out the usual pit stop at the sporting goods store.
By the time I’d gotten to the grocery store door I’d evolved from battery powered robotic zombie with limited rotating devices to the fluidity of aged human geezer codger, all in a mere 20 minutes  
After buying out Walmart’s back patches and a heat/massage thing, everthing else about the trip is an excruciating blur 

Except

The unscheduled stop at the new Hemp Oil shop
We were coming from Home Dopey when my lady casually mentioned seeing the place
I immediately did a U-ie…..eventually

The two kids were very informative, helping me to decide which potion was best
I chided them on their prices
Bought the CBD balm and a dropper bottle of oil
I applied the balm right away
Pessimistically hoping
Didn’t take long
By the time we left town I was new, whole again
Still, not ready to concede the specter of the power of positive thinking.
But after getting out of the Jeep with gazelle like agility to get our usual one dollar ice cream cones at Burger King, I began to be convinced 
My lady dropped a drop of the oil under her tongue

That was yesterday

Today, after rising with the sun, I skipped to the shop to get things turned on
Waited as my reborn woman of yesteryear prepared breakfast

The usual day’s chores outa the way, my lady suggested we go on a hike
Did I mention cavorting?
No?
Good
Hate it when old couples brag about such things 

Anyway, I haven’t felt this painless since the mid ‘80s

I’m now practicing facial expressions other than grimace
And whistling has taken the place of wincing

This

Is gonna be a great spring


----------



## JimW

Love your stories Gary, keep em comin!

I'm gonna look into the CBD, sounds like something that might help the Mrs and I with arthritis and other pain.


----------



## JimW

Okay so I ordered this 2oz jar of Hemp Relieve that says it contains 100mg of Hemp Extract (CBD) per 2oz. That's the highest concentration I could find on the brands that do actually list a concentration. It was $29.97 on Amazon Prime with free shipping. Looking forward to trying it out!



Gary, if I could ask a few questions? What brand of CBD balm did you buy? How much was it? Do you know the concentration of CBD?


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, if I could ask a few questions? What brand of CBD balm did you buy? How much was it? Do you know the concentration of CBD?



BRB
getting a magnifying glass and my reading glasses


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, if I could ask a few questions? What brand of CBD balm did you buy? How much was it? Do you know the concentration of CBD?



here's the site
https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve

here's what I bought










heh, according to the site prices, I paid too much (didn't get much change back after handing out $80)


----------



## JimW

That balm is stronger than the one I bought and the price is about the same. They also have a 1000mg strength. I think I'll cancel my Amazon order and get the one you got.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> That balm is stronger than the one I bought and the price is about the same. They also have a 1000mg strength. I think I'll cancel my Amazon order and get the one you got.


I did a cursory search for it on Amazon (I love Amazon, btw)
didn't find it
hope you do
I hate spreading my debit info around too much, and pretty much hate pay pal the same

Pleas let me know if you find it there


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> I did a cursory search for it on Amazon (I love Amazon, btw)
> didn't find it
> hope you do
> I hate spreading my debit info around too much, and pretty much hate pay pal the same
> 
> Pleas let me know if you find it there



Nope not on Amazon, I looked there before I purchased it on the site you linked. I canceled that other one I bought on Amazon. That 100mg was the highest concentration on Amazon I could find. Yours is 500mg and they have a 1000mg as well. If we find it works, we will probably get some oil or capsules as well.

Thanks for the info Gary!

I just did a specific Amazon search for "500mg CBD balm" and two popped up, but more expensive than the Go Green brand. One is $47.95 with Prime and the other is $69.97 no Prime. Sounds like the Go Green is a good buy.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Nope not on Amazon, I looked there before I purchased it on the site you linked. I canceled that other one I bought on Amazon. That 100mg was the highest concentration on Amazon I could find. Yours is 500mg and they have a 1000mg as well. If we find it works, we will probably get some oil or capsules as well.
> 
> Thanks for the info Gary!



I hope to be very glad for you

cheers to this new day


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> I hope to be very glad for you
> 
> cheers to this new day



I hope so to. I've been living with this damn arthritis pain since my mid 30's. My Doc just started me on Xeljanz a couple months ago (seems to be helping a bit) and I have prescription pain meds for it, but I try to use them as sparingly as possible. My wife has it too.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I hope so to. I've been living with this damn arthritis pain since my mid 30's. My Doc just started me on Xeljanz a couple months ago (seems to be helping a bit) and I have prescription pain meds for it, but I try to use them as sparingly as possible. My wife has it too.



pain is just no fun

one gets used to it, tucks it away, but, man, it's there, stickin' it's ugly head out ever time you move
gets old

I wanna scream from the highest peak how this stuff has not only helped, but erased the misery

but

I have no idea if it works for all or most
two outa two here at our sanctuary


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> pain is just no fun
> 
> one gets used to it, tucks it away, but, man, it's there, stickin' it's ugly head out ever time you move
> gets old
> 
> I wanna scream from the highest peak how this stuff has not only helped, but erased the misery
> 
> but
> 
> I have no idea if it works for all or most
> two outa two here at our sanctuary



Glad to hear you both feel better from using this stuff!


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary, I ran across this cartoon by accident and thought of you.  I don't understand it, but I don't understand most of the cartoons from The New Yorker.    Keep a light on. Stay calm.


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Gary, I ran across this cartoon by accident and thought of you.  I don't understand it, but I don't understand most of the cartoons from The New Yorker.    Keep a light on. Stay calm.


Been awhile since I picked up a New Yorker mag, but, yeah, that particular cartoonist is twisty enough to induce a curious fascination. Not a laugh out loud, but a mental smile.
I do love odd humor
Especially funny creepy

And, heh, dwell in the woods long enough, camera in hand, things can happen
In the forest
.....and in the mind

Took this a couple days ago
I should put it in the ‘make a caption’ thread





Ol’ man winter has a wry, sometimes sinister sense of humor, seems

Like the happy snow tire
Caption could be;
Retirement
Snow on the roof, but….






thanks for the contribution, Nancy...good'n


----------



## Gary O'

Settling in to just the small corner version of my jelly cupboard design
And a lighter (maple) stain, with black hardware
Pretty much over the dark stain fetish (gave it a shot)
And not so busy, cleaner (no side strips on the front)






Thing is, no side strips leaves little option for hardware, like door catches
Found these on the web




And in stock
….in the UK
So
I made my own
Not versed in metal fab
Metal isn’t my thing
But
One must do what one must do
Not unhappy


----------



## Gary O'

Backing up
Before we moved here, we added on to the first (and only) cabin A-frame





The crocheted ‘web’ in the hexagonal window is due to several gorgeous birds bonking into what they considered a way in



A place to cook…indoors (after trying to chip out frozen things from outside)





and

A place to dine…indoors (after chattering thru meals outside)





Completing our first cabin

and creating what would become my den/office after building the second (livable) cabin





of course things change with the seasons
like Christmas






seems a long time ago now


----------



## JimW

More nice pics Gary, thank you! Your work is amazing!

CBD balm update: Both the Mrs and I are pleased with the results of the balm and it's ability to lessen the aches and pains after our snow removal yesterday. My shoulders and hands are usually very sore after snow removal. I put some of the balm on my shoulders and hands both before and after the snow removal and my usual pains were almost non-existent. My wife used the balm on her hands, shoulders, elbows and lower back after shoveling and had similar results. It is a bit expensive @ $32 per ounce including shipping, but the pain relief is worth it. We will definitely keep some of this balm on hand at all times. The doggies really like the balm as well, they couldn't stop licking our hands after we used it, lol. We've got a bottle of the drops due in by weeks end, looking forward to trying those as well. Thanks for the info on this Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> CBD balm update: Both the Mrs and I are pleased with the results of the balm and it's ability to lessen the aches and pains after our snow removal yesterday. My shoulders and hands are usually very sore after snow removal. I put some of the balm on my shoulders and hands both before and after the snow removal and my usual pains were almost non-existent. My wife used the balm on her hands, shoulders, elbows and lower back after shoveling and had similar results. It is a bit expensive @ $32 per ounce including shipping, but the pain relief is worth it. We will definitely keep some of this balm on hand at all times. The doggies really like the balm as well, they couldn't stop licking our hands after we used it, lol. We've got a bottle of the drops due in by weeks end, looking forward to trying those as well. Thanks for the info on this Gary!



hey...thanks for the update

_ 'It is a bit expensive @ $32 per ounce including shipping, *but the pain relief is worth it*.'_
yup, I'd pay much more

Forgive me, did you get the 250 or 500 or 1000 mg?


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> hey...thanks for the update
> 
> _ 'It is a bit expensive @ $32 per ounce including shipping, *but the pain relief is worth it*.'_
> yup, I'd pay much more
> 
> Forgive me, did you get the 250 or 500 or 1000 mg?



We agree that it is worth the price for the relief it gives and the fact that it's a natural product is a major plus!

We went with the 500mg on both the balm and the drops. Middle of the road on both and we can adjust from there if necessary.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> We agree that it is worth the price for the relief it gives and the fact that it's a natural product is a major plus!
> 
> We went with the 500mg on both the balm and the drops. Middle of the road on both and we can adjust from there if necessary.


good plan

Emailed my old boss
bear of a man
filthy rich
doesn't mince words
still has a presence about him

told him about this stuff

he emailed back
terse replies

knew he was unadmittedly piqued 

told him, 'just order it, you will thank me'

he's got it coming in

gotta say, I too am now piqued 

the fun part was taking the opportunity to slam his gnarly hind end with derogatory sarcasm

gawd, this retirement gig rocks


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> good plan
> 
> Emailed my old boss
> bear of a man
> filthy rich
> doesn't mince words
> still has a presence about him
> 
> told him about this stuff
> 
> he emailed back
> terse replies
> 
> knew he was unadmittedly piqued
> 
> told him, 'just order it, you will thank me'
> 
> he's got it coming in
> 
> gotta say, I too am now piqued
> 
> the fun part was taking the opportunity to slam his gnarly hind end with derogatory sarcasm
> 
> gawd, this retirement gig rocks



What better gift could one give than relieving another persons pain? He will appreciate it very shortly, I know I do!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> What better gift could one give than relieving another persons pain? He will appreciate it very shortly, I know I do!



so far, battin' a thousand

very glad it's working for you guys

life can get back to precious with a bit o' oil
how good is THAT?!


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> so far, battin' a thousand
> 
> very glad it's working for you guys
> 
> life can get back to precious with a bit o' oil
> how good is THAT?!



We are too, thanks!

The oil drops are due today by 8pm which means I'll get them tomorrow. The USPS and other shipping companies like UPS and FedEx are pretty coy. About a year or so ago they changed their shipping requirements on what constitutes a business day for package deliveries from 5pm to 8pm, knowing full well that very few businesses are open beyond 5pm. This way they squeak an extra day out of their delivery times. Amazon does this all the time. I pay $99 per year for Prime which includes free two day shipping, but I have all my items shipped to my work so they do't sit on my porch at home. My company shuts down at 5pm so I always get the delivery on the 3rd day now.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I have all my items shipped to my work so they do't sit on my porch at home.



I did that too, before retirement
carried into my office, no less

Now?

Deliveries via UPS come to the little local store a few miles down the path

However
I now try to get everthing via USPS (snail mail) since they Email what's in my box (a little pic, even)
My PO Box is 25 mi away


----------



## jaywsquires

What a legacy you are leaving humanity, Gary.  It's your creativity on all levels that I see is off the grid.  It's a lifestyle that's not for everyone. I'm sure that makes you positively giddy!

Jay


----------



## Gary O'

jaywsquires said:


> What a legacy you are leaving humanity, Gary.  It's your creativity on all levels that I see is off the grid.  It's a lifestyle that's not for everyone. I'm sure that makes you positively giddy!
> 
> Jay



‘Giddy’
Is _*THEE *_word, yessir

and, no, it's not for everyone 

pursuit and acquisition of whatever makes one happy, content
*THAT! *can never ever ever be argued with
if it's finally plopping into the lazy boy after 50 years of toil, flicking thru channels til you doze off...or scaling a cliff until you grab the wrong rock, man, that's OK, you earned it
(I sometimes feel guilty with this happiness/contentment deal, but it goes away)


----------



## Gary O'

Backing up some more;

*The Wall*

As our custom with all our cabin builds, we struggle in places.
The most memorable event this time was raising the wall.
Built it on the floor.
Simple.
Kinda fun.

‘OK, we’ll just tilt this wall up and while you balance it I’ll scurry around and nail the sole plate then level and brace it.’

Heh

Something happens at the in between place, the pulling something up as far as you can go, then somehow magically converting to pushing it up.
There’s a little squat/jump (clean/jerk) maneuver of which I’ve never had much command.
I used to just power thru it.
Anymore, if I squat, the sit move comes directly after.

First attempt we couldn’t get it above our bellybuttons.
S-o-o-o-o, we just stood there and quivered, looking at each other while we considered our next move.
Seems the only thing on me that wanted to move was my sphincter.

I may have pooped a little.

....don’t tell anybody.

Can’t say we panicked.
To panic, one must actually do something.
We mainly just watched each other’s eyeballs extend past their sockets as our arms slowly but convincingly conceded to gravity.
My mind raced in place on a mental treadmill.
I hadn’t given much forethought to the possibility of failure.
We came to a mutual conclusion;

_*‘DROP IT!!!!’*_


We circled the wall.
We pondered the wall.
‘OK, now we know it’s heavy.’

Second attempt we managed to slide it right off the floor....standing it up....on the ground.

‘Well....I’ll just pick up my end and put it on the floor, then sidle over and help you with your end.’
Why is it that one reacts favorably to the really stupid bonehead ideas right away?

Eventually, we laid (plopped) it back on the floor, and nailed a long 2x4 to the other end of the floor to stop the sucker.
‘Maybe we should get a run at it.’
(insert crazed, maniacal laughter here).

Finally, we steeled ourselves, and with gritted resolve and determination....and the knowledge that, win or lose, this was going to be our laaaast attempt while on this earth...or at least this day, we reached deep into our psyche.

An old man and a sweet not as old woman with a realy nice hind end was able to get that wall up that evening.

There’s laughter, then there’s higher pitched, relieved laughter.
It goes like this; eh heh...eh heh....eh heh.


----------



## jaywsquires

That Emerson fella was kinda hip!


----------



## Gary O'

jaywsquires said:


> That Emerson fella was kinda hip!


He sure had his time
Eternal prose take awhile to temper


----------



## Meanderer

Top O' the Mornin' Gary!  Yee would have made a fine Leprechaun, fer sure!  Next time you address a wall, say the magic words:"Hello Wall"!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Top O' the Mornin' Gary!



'tis


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Next time you address a wall, say the magic words:"Hello Wall"!



putting together some notes on my roof experiences now

note to self: rocks


----------



## Gary O'

Well, since my now consistent non chronological events are getting pretty regular

Why mess that up

*The shop
*
A labor of love/angst

After storing a portion of needful tools in my haphazardly designed and put together in the snow with scrap wood engineering marvel tool crib for pushing two years, 







it got quite cramped

I made time (most the summer) for building a shop

The size for the shop needed to be large enough to swing 4x8 sheets of this and that over and thru a table saw, and contain my 12” sliding miter saw…and a shop bench….and a place to store materials of various sizes…and double doors (since there never really is enough room no matter the shop size)
Oh, and to house two gennys, one for lights, small tools, and one humongous gas guzzling one for running the saws

The floor, as mentioned back a ways, is nothing more than thick boards on treated 4x4s on cement pads




With Tyvek sandwiched in between
My ‘foundation’ designs have proven worthy thru a few decades now, no matter the jovial banter and deriding of actual builders/engineers

Anyway, needed a roof pitch steep enough to slough off snow, so went with 45°
Aaaand 45°is a wonderful angle due to its reversibility in yielding a complete right angle
The side walls became 6’
Doable for two old people to erect roof joists on, yet enough to hang tools, and not the ridiculous height of 4’ like the first cabin




My lovely lady proved a worthy helper and demonstrated wood butcher’s expletives I’ve never heard before
Thought I’d have to put ‘er down a couple times due to writhing and flopping around, but those were rare, and never bonked to the point of complete unconsciousness
Once the joists were secure and enough siding to keep the walls from going out of plumb, the roof became the next adventure








My roofs, much like my floors (actually just like my floors) are very simple
4x4 joists/rafters with 2x6 planks nailed tightly on top
Thin plywood veneer
30 lb felt
Metal roofing
I fell outa getting used to heights awhile back and never have regained trust in my balance since
Still
Had to 
Having wrapped ratcheted straps to the exposed joists, scaffold and fully extended ladder, up I went











t’wards the end of screwing on the metal roofing, installing on the crown at the top, I developed the sensation of my ladder creeping, inching down
only it wasn’t a sensation
I found that clinging tightly to a sliding ladder with arms and legs while whisper whimpering the word ‘help’ is virtually no help 
but beats helplessly clawing at slick metal roofing
Screaming for my garden tending woman proved somewhat life and limb saving
Her screams, however, after seeing the ladder pushing the scaffold away from the wall, hanging by a now loose strap, didn’t help settle my composure much
But
Slithering down, step by step
And once safely back on terra firma
things calmed
Strolling thru the framed structure, sipping a cool one, seeing it all in plumb, one gets a feeling of satisfaction on a late summer afternoon






Building the work bench was a sheer delight
















Last sight of a clean work bench






Learned, midstream, a new window design that readily accommodates the changing of a broken pane
Broken panes happen
A dull spear of wood can zip thru a shop from the whirling blade of a table saw





Next, the doors































it's now my happy place






Well meaning folks have mentioned they want me to build their doors
I don’t build anything for anyone
Ever
I can only receive joy from building for me
Never would anything prove worthy for others 
Sounds selfish
may be
But
It’s self preservation 
After many years of personal neglect, I’ve come to know me 

A young acquaintance I’ve come to admire, has a large leather tool satchel
Handed down from his father
Handed down from his father’s father
In it is various handsaws, hammers and chisels
Many quite uncommon, of which I’d never seen
Handed down from his father
Handed down from his father’s father
The lad can yield a wooden porch from those aged tools
They are well fitted joinery
Works of art

I don’t do that
Never will
My toil yields form fit function
With enough esthetic quality to keep me from vomiting, because, heh, I'm the one that has to look at it...for a very long time


----------



## SifuPhil

You're an amazing guy.

Beautiful work.


----------



## jaywsquires

Dang but You and your Woman are a Renaissance couple. My admiration deepens with each post. May you both live exactly as long as you choose, while on the grow, tender and green.

Jay


----------



## JimW

More great pics Gary, you do good work!

FYI: Our CBD drops are still somewhere out in the USPS galaxy of the unknown. Every day I get two e-mails from USPS, one says my package is out for delivery that day by 8pm, the other states that my package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date, which was last Thursday. I sent an e-mail to GoGreen Hemp.com and they did reply stating if I do not receive my package by end of day today to let them know and they will send out another one. In my mind I picture a postal worker sitting in his USPS delivery truck using my drops and feeling great.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> FYI: Our CBD drops are still somewhere out in the USPS galaxy of the unknown.


Yup
Same situation happened to me awhile back
The ‘by 8pm’ notice

It being the weekend didn’t help
Don’t know about anywhere else, but the little town 25 mi south of us rolls up the streets by 5pm, or dark, whichever comes first
The town gets a bit rowdy, sometimes gun play, from the early evening on
If it’s anything like our situation, it’ll get there
But I did get a chuckle on yer very happy USPS driver thought

Godspeed


----------



## Gary O'

jaywsquires said:


> Dang but You and your Woman are a Renaissance couple. My admiration deepens with each post. May you both live exactly as long as you choose, while on the grow, tender and green.
> 
> Jay





SifuPhil said:


> You're an amazing guy.
> 
> Beautiful work.



Thanks, guys

I'll now stuff that swelling ego back where it belongs...right beside the shriveled pituitary gland


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> Same situation happened to me awhile back
> The ‘by 8pm’ notice
> 
> It being the weekend didn’t help
> Don’t know about anywhere else, but the little town 25 mi south of us rolls up the streets by 5pm, or dark, whichever comes first
> The town gets a bit rowdy, sometimes gun play, from the early evening on
> If it’s anything like our situation, it’ll get there
> But I did get a chuckle on yer very happy USPS driver thought
> 
> Godspeed



Sumthin tells me I'll be contacting GoGreen Hemp tomorrow to have another package sent. Could be wrong, but based on my dealings with USPS over the years, once a package enters the twilight zone it usually stays in the twilight zone.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Sumthin tells me I'll be contacting GoGreen Hemp tomorrow to have another package sent. Could be wrong, but based on my dealings with USPS over the years, once a package enters the twilight zone it usually stays in the twilight zone.



wish Amazon handled those guys

Might ask 'em why not


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> wish Amazon handled those guys
> 
> Might ask 'em why not



They'll get around to it. Buddha knows they're buying up everything else.


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> wish Amazon handled those guys
> 
> Might ask 'em why not





SifuPhil said:


> They'll get around to it. Buddha knows they're buying up everything else.



Yep, just a matter of time before Amazon gets a hold of em, I would think.


----------



## JimW

Well USPS came through, the drops arrived about an hour ago. I will report our findings after a few days of using them.


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> Well USPS came through, the drops arrived about an hour ago. I will report our findings after a few days of using them.



I'll be interested to hear about your experiences as well. Planning on trying it some day.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> I'll be interested to hear about your experiences as well. Planning on trying it some day.



yeah, I'm rather piqued

I did find out Go Green will be fazing out the sweetener stevia
My ex boss' wife cannot tolerate the stuff, but the CBD does wonders for her
They ordered more, but with the orange flavor of which does not contain stevia


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> I'll be interested to hear about your experiences as well. Planning on trying it some day.





Gary O' said:


> yeah, I'm rather piqued
> 
> I did find out Go Green will be fazing out the sweetener stevia
> My ex boss' wife cannot tolerate the stuff, but the CBD does wonders for her
> They ordered more, but with the orange flavor of which does not contain stevia



Figured I'd give a quick day one update because positive effects have been had. We got the orange flavored 500mg bottle.

We both took about 1/4 of a dropper each, and we both noticed an  uptick in our energy levels and alertness. It's too early to tell about  any benefits of pain relief, but I do like the energy boost. Gary, I can  understand how your wife felt after she tried them, that's pretty much  how I feel as well. 
The directions on the bottle say to take one to two full droppers a day, I feel that would be far too much for either of us at this point but we'll see how it goes as time goes on.

One thing I did notice is that the labeling on their drops has been changed. Nowhere on the bottle I received does it state that the bottle contains CBD or Cannibidoil, it now states the contents to be "Full Spectrum Hemp Extract". I was concerned that maybe I received the wrong bottle of drops so I went on the Go Green website and had a conversation with a person in their help dept. That person assured me the contents in the bottle I received were the same as what was previously claimed on the label, just the wording on the label had changed. Below is a copy of the conversation.



> Me: I just had my 500mg orange drops delivered. On your site it says these drops contain CBD oil, but there is no such claim on the bottle I received. The bottle states it is Full Spectrum Hemp Extract. Is this really CBD oil?
> 
> GG: Jim, thank you for reaching out to us! Yes this bottle contains CBD, we just had to change the wording on our labels to comply with regulation that will be coming down very shortly.
> 
> Me: Okay, I just wanted to make sure I got the right stuff, I know the hemp oil is different from cbd. Why can't the label claim cbd oil any longer?
> 
> GG: For sure they both are rather different, thats why you put the full spectrum portion as well.
> Some stores that we work with are having trouble with authorities seizing products just based on the relationship to cannabis.
> 
> Me: Okay, thank you! So in the future I should look for the labels that say "full spectrum hemp extract" if I want the cbd products?
> 
> GG: Yes we would recommend looking for such or actual claims that say CBD
> or even hemp extract also works as well. We would highly recommend just taking a look at test results to see the cannabinoid profile.
> 
> Me: Okay where would I find the test results you're referring to?
> 
> GG: For our products we post these results publicly at the following lik:
> link:https://www.gogreenhemp.com/pages/gogreen-hemp-3rd-party-testing-results
> 
> Me: Okay got it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> One thing I did notice is that the labeling on their drops has been changed. Nowhere on the bottle I received does it state that the bottle contains CBD or Cannibidoil, it now states the contents to be "Full Spectrum Hemp Extract". I was concerned that maybe I received the wrong bottle of drops so I went on the Go Green website and had a conversation with a person in their help dept. That person assured me the contents in the bottle I received were the same as what was previously claimed on the label, just the wording on the label had changed.



well now
...that's a tad unsettling





JimW said:


> The directions on the bottle say to take one to two full droppers a day, I feel that would be far too much for either of us at this point but we'll see how it goes as time goes on.
> 
> .



yeah, a quarter dropper or even less did it for us
still does
for a half day or more

anxious to see how it handles you guy's pains

thanks, JW


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> well now
> ...that's a tad unsettling



I agree Gary. I'm still not 100% clear on why the labeling has changed, the answer given was kind of wishy washy. I guess the main thing is that the clinical test results that I linked to claim the amount of CBD contained in each item. If that changes it might be time to look elsewhere.



Gary O' said:


> yeah, a quarter dropper or even less did it for us
> still does
> for a half day or more
> 
> anxious to see how it handles you guy's pains
> 
> thanks, JW



I can definitely tell you that the balm (as you already know) is great for localized aches and pains, we've got more on order. I will keep you updated as to the effects of the drops.

You're Welcome Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I agree Gary. I'm still not 100% clear on why the labeling has changed, the answer given was kind of wishy washy. I guess the main thing is that the clinical test results that I linked to claim the amount of CBD contained in each item. If that changes it might be time to look elsewhere.



actually, I'm a bit surprised the FDA hasn't flicked 'em more poop than what seems...seemed a rather fluid consumer intro



JimW said:


> I can definitely tell you that the balm (as you already know) is great for localized aches and pains, we've got more on order. I will keep you updated as to the effects of the drops.
> 
> You're Welcome Gary.



Yeah, the balm pretty much rocks

yes, the drops, I sure appreciate all updates

Thank you again , JW


----------



## SifuPhil

Thanks for the update, Jim.

Glad your stuff works - the CBD field is rife with scammers since it is so new, and it's easy to get something useless.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> the CBD field is rife with scammers since it is so new, and it's easy to get something useless.



heard that more than a few times
not a good one to just search and buy off the web unless a friend recommends


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> heard that more than a few times
> not a good one to just search and buy off the web unless a friend recommends



Or spending countless hours checking out the spotty research that's been done in the field ... and still coming away with more questions than answers. 

Sometimes we just have to become our own test animals.


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks for the update, Jim.
> 
> Glad your stuff works - the CBD field is rife with scammers since it is so new, and it's easy to get something useless.



You're welcome Phil. I did find quite a few Hemp related products on Amazon and such that made the pain relief and energy boost claims but contained no CBD. It's the CBD that gives the product it's medicinal power, otherwise it's no more than a cooking oil.



Gary O' said:


> heard that more than a few times
> not a good one to just search and buy off the web unless a friend recommends



I wouldn't have tried this if not for your results Gary. So much on the interwebs is a scam.


----------



## Gary O'

Just a dusting of late






The little mountain to the east is only snowcapped, telling this winter’s tale





Wild currants, the only berry that will bear in spite of this elevation, low temps, and pumice soil















They are rife here
Taste terrible
But
Plenty of ‘em

The wooden tapir, mimicking its buddy, a yawning pudgy hippo, is one of many reasons I do my morning stroll with my Nikon





A snow garland wrapped around the gate was a nice touch





The early morn became socked in
Rare here
Wailing prairie wolves added their charm
Calling thru the mist





It was hard to go back in for breakfast 
But
Flapjacks have a way of doing their own calling

Fires to keep


----------



## Meanderer

12 UNUSUAL Ways to Use Hemp

I read somewhere that Abe Lincoln used to burn hemp oil in his lamps, or add hemp seeds to the oil.

"Hemp seed oil has historically been used as lamp oil. It is said to shine the brightest of all lamp oils. Hemp seed oil lit the lamps of Abraham Lincoln, Abraham the prophet, and was used in the legendary lamps of Aladdin".


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> 12 UNUSUAL Ways to Use Hemp
> 
> I read somewhere that Abe Lincoln used to burn hemp oil in his lamps, or add hemp seeds to the oil.
> 
> "Hemp seed oil has historically been used as lamp oil. It is said to shine the brightest of all lamp oils. Hemp seed oil lit the lamps of Abraham Lincoln, Abraham the prophet, and was used in the legendary lamps of Aladdin".



Yeah, a lad down the path filled me in on how much better hemp is than even wood.
Told me many things about hemp
Hemp rope, hemp twine, hemp cord, hemp yarn, hemp fabric, hemp cement….
Started calling him Bubba

‘Course he has his little ‘hemp’ garden


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey Gary, I noticed in an earlier post you have a picture of a dog and a lamb in the snow.  My grandmother had one just like it in her house.  Apparently that print was very  popular in the 30's and 40's.  Do you remember where you got yours? Doesn't matter.  Just curious... :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer

Here's another by Walter Hunt


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary, that lectern on the left - is that where you stand when you deliver your speeches to the woodland creatures?


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Gary, that lectern on the left - is that where you stand when you deliver your speeches to the woodland creatures?



:laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> :laugh:



It even looks like it has outputs for a humongous stack of Marshall speakers, for when the critters _really_ pack the house. 



"Reverend Gary's Wall of Sound"


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Hey Gary, I noticed in an earlier post you have a picture of a dog and a lamb in the snow.  My grandmother had one just like it in her house.  Apparently that print was very  popular in the 30's and 40's.  Do you remember where you got yours? Doesn't matter.  Just curious... :sentimental:
> 
> View attachment 50133



So glad you noticed that one
It's one I truly adore
It hung above my bed from as far back as I can remember
and so comforted my little mind, easing me into slumber

Hadn't seen it since I left home, mid teens
forgot about it

after Mom passed, my brother and I were going thru her odds and ends
she kept mostly the odds
in neat little boxes
circuit boards from her days at Tektronix 
cigars from her high school days (don't ask)
a quarter from her days of skating/car hopping at Yaws
and teeth
an extra set of partials...ever handle other peoples' teeth? a bit creepy

then, there it was

a rush of fond memories

it's the only item I wanted, or have, from my Mother

It's a completion of every good memory

Thank you for asking


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> It even looks like it has outputs for a humongous stack of Marshall speakers, for when the critters _really_ pack the house.
> 
> View attachment 50138
> 
> "Reverend Gary's Wall of Sound"


soooo, we're there already
past the mild comments
and onto the joshing/jousting
a sure sign of a deepening friendship

well, sir, let the games begin (I'll warm up the ol' ms-paint)

seriously (jus' for a minit) that, my brutha, is the 'Loo'
the very first structure built
and a bit hastily 
we did argue a bit on the color, but settled on the camo appliqué 
the only sound ever to come from there is more bear like, sometimes ducks, sometimes a jake brake can be heard
amplification has yet to be needed

funny Phil....funny funny Phil
(luv ya, man)


----------



## SifuPhil

That's the head?!?

What, you have a lot of munchkins in your part of the woods? 

You just stick in the relevant parts and let the rest hang in the breeze? 

I'd be lost in your world. If it wasn't porcelain, I'd just hold it.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> That's the head?!?
> 
> What, you have a lot of munchkins in your part of the woods?
> 
> You just stick in the relevant parts and let the rest hang in the breeze?
> 
> I'd be lost in your world. If it wasn't porcelain, I'd just hold it.














OK, a little show and tell

The Privy
Or Loo
Or outhouse

When living out a ways, near the edge of a more civilized world, one loses access to the finer accoutrements taken for granted

City water, nada

Septic system, nada

What to doo

Funny, how such a necessary function is not the first considered 
when thinking about living out

weather is always a subject
food
washing
washing clothes
emergencies

Pooping? Seldom a first concern 

Wasn’t for us either

But, grabbing the roll of TP, and a shovel
Trudging to the edge of the woods
Hanging over a log, or even an improved situation (three 2x4s nailed strategically to a clump of trees) gets old…quick

Scrap wood and a yen for something more civil, more private, and more comfy to sit on, 
yields a facility, coaxed on by urgent ingenuity from even the most genteel of men 

Prepare yer mind, open mind (it’s not a show piece)






I’d considered a half door, to observe nature while letting nature take its course
(got voted down)


Most folks dig a hole
Holes fill up
And, well, we know better
I have some dialogue a few pages back about composting you know what, so we won’t get into that here

Anyway, I chose a 5 gal bucket
And built around that
A layer of pine needles in the bottom
And yer ready to ‘go’









Adding sawdust after each sitting assures zero aroma, and pre-compost activation 

The foam became a necessity in winter, and other than not freezing to the seat, quite comfy

As time went on, I added amenities, like a plastic overspray guard cut out from a one gallon milk jug
Wiping it with a bit of liquid sanitizer after each use (we’re not heathens…yet) 

I’ve promised myself a facility with a more esthetic appeal
And it will happen
But this one sits so well……


----------



## Meanderer

Close your eyes and yer in......
The Woodland Throne room nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Close your eyes and yer in......
> The Woodland Throne room nthego:


HAH!

I have a smaller version in the rafters of my shop
it's my guard gnome






so far, so good


----------



## SifuPhil

Thanks for the explanation, Gary. 

'Tis true - I've never used a privy. The closest was a 1/2 star motel in Tijuana in the '70's, but that's another story. 

It took me a minute to see "LOO" spelled out - I swore from the bigger picture those were 1/4" microphone jacks. 

It does look comfy, at least as comfy as can be in the woods. I'd still miss my indoor plumbing - I guess I'm just another spoiled pre-Millenial cultural Marxist anarchist.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Gary.
> 
> 'Tis true - I've never used a privy. The closest was a 1/2 star motel in Tijuana in the '70's, but that's another story.
> 
> It took me a minute to see "LOO" spelled out - I swore from the bigger picture those were 1/4" microphone jacks.
> 
> It does look comfy, at least as comfy as can be in the woods. I'd still miss my indoor plumbing - I guess I'm just another spoiled pre-Millenial cultural Marxist anarchist.



No worries, pard
I been to Tijuana too
I'd prefer the privy


----------



## Gary O'

I’m gonna take a bit of diary space to write about the technical side of living off grid
(aka; bore most readers to tears, or induce sleep)

*Solar
*
Has yet to reach the common man
It’s there
It’s expensive if yer serious about it

My plan is to sneak up on it slowly
Start with Tesla or equivalent grade batteries
Charging them with generators/inverters first off

But

Not quite yet

This summer I have many projects on the schedule

Build;
a sun room
a bath house
redesign and build new cold frames for the garden
build a bigger, enclosed porch for the RV 
consider wood sheds if there’s time

As for power at present

*Generators 
*
When I discuss our living conditions with folks from town, they say something like, ‘oh, you need a generator, don’tcha?’

‘A’ generator

We use five

And we thought the same while planning our move
Bought ol’ blue





3000 watt
Built the first cabin with it 

Does not run the big saws
So, I used smaller saws, cheap circulars, reciprocating saws, a benchtop miter saw, and hand saws
It did power a small air compressor, of which powered a good sized nail gun
it's now dedicated to running our nutribullet blender for fortified super smoothies of raw veggies

Then

I bought what seemed an economically inexpensive 2000 watt inverter genny for cabin power, of which softens surges harmful to things like computers 
It was half the price of a high end unit
….and half the quality
We now use a Honda





On its third year now
Only thing worn on it is the pull cord
The wood dampens the sound, even though it does nothing more than hum
I so love it

All these gennys take gas
Gas needs a home
Here’s our little hazmat shed






*Powering the shop;
*
Behind door number 2





are the gennys





The big boy, 7000 continuous watt, is for the saws
Along with the low priced 2000 watt now as back up, and for shop lights, stereo, small tools
The cart is to wheel ‘em in when we go to town, or severe weather (wind driven horizontal rain, snow) happens


*The well shack;


*










The pump is powered by a mid-range 3000 watt genny, with electric start





I
Love
It

Bought it from a nice lady that thought she’d; 
buy some property
build a hut
live off the land

she made it thru the winter
….pert near died

sold everthing
including her genny
to us


solar will come
but only after the technology settles down
and prices come more in line with the consumer market
and
I prioritize time

Yes, it’s pretty out here
Our cabins are cozy
And as I sit here, typing, while watching Hanna and her sisters, munching on a crisp apple, enjoying the warmth of the wood stove,
I harbor the ever-present knowledge that it’s not without price, 

of which not many are willing to pay


----------



## JimW

Gary, it's good that you have that power if and when you need it. I'm sure it comes in handy.

CBD oil drop and balm update: 

As of today both the wife and I have stopped using the CBD oil drops. Neither of us have noticed any real upside that warrants us to continue taking them and the bottle is about gone. We both upped our dosage from 1/4 dropper/twice a day to 1/2 dropper/twice a day last week and both had pretty much the same results. Both of us felt out of sorts shortly after taking the first raised dose in the am and even more so in the pm. It's a bit hard to describe but we just didn't feel right, we both had a bit of a mind fog and our bodies didn't feel quite right. My wife had these sensations a bit more intense and longer than I did. I got the brief uptick in energy I have been getting but it faded rather quickly and this disoriented feeling took over. It was well worth the try to see if it worked for us, unfortunately it didn't.

As for the balm, this stuff is the real deal! Every time we've used it on areas of pain it has given us both a high level of relief. We've used it on our backs, shoulders, elbows and feet and it's worked every time. The other day I aggravated the plantar fasciitis in my right foot while walking the dogs, (anyone who has had plantar fasciitis problems knows how painful and constant the pain can be). I put some balm on my foot as soon as I got home and within about 5 minutes the pain was almost completely gone. I put another round of balm on about 15 minutes later and in no time I was up walking around close to pain free. We have ordered two more containers of the balm and plan to keep it on hand at all times in the future. The fact that it is an all natural product puts it at the top of our list for pain relief. Another plus to the balm is the dogs absolutely love it, as soon as they see or smell the balm they are right in front of us trying to lick it off our fingers, lol.

Thanks to Gary for the info on the CBD products, we've gotten a good bit of pain relief from the balm! We're glad that you told us about them!


----------



## SifuPhil

Thanks for the update, Jim. Interesting that the oil didn't work but the balm did. 

Did you get them both from the same supplier?


----------



## JimW

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks for the update, Jim. Interesting that the oil didn't work but the balm did.
> 
> Did you get them both from the same supplier?



I'm not sure of the science behind it, but we both think that where the balm is applied directly to the area where there's pain it has a better chance of getting to the affected area faster, without going through the digestive system and being absorbed like the drops the other effects we experienced don't happen.

Yes both were from the same supplier.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, it's good that you have that power if and when you need it. I'm sure it comes in handy.
> 
> CBD oil drop and balm update:
> 
> As of today both the wife and I have stopped using the CBD oil drops. Neither of us have noticed any real upside that warrants us to continue taking them and the bottle is about gone. We both upped our dosage from 1/4 dropper/twice a day to 1/2 dropper/twice a day last week and both had pretty much the same results. Both of us felt out of sorts shortly after taking the first raised dose in the am and even more so in the pm. It's a bit hard to describe but we just didn't feel right, we both had a bit of a mind fog and our bodies didn't feel quite right. My wife had these sensations a bit more intense and longer than I did. I got the brief uptick in energy I have been getting but it faded rather quickly and this disoriented feeling took over. It was well worth the try to see if it worked for us, unfortunately it didn't.
> 
> As for the balm, this stuff is the real deal! Every time we've used it on areas of pain it has given us both a high level of relief. We've used it on our backs, shoulders, elbows and feet and it's worked every time. The other day I aggravated the plantar fasciitis in my right foot while walking the dogs, (anyone who has had plantar fasciitis problems knows how painful and constant the pain can be). I put some balm on my foot as soon as I got home and within about 5 minutes the pain was almost completely gone. I put another round of balm on about 15 minutes later and in no time I was up walking around close to pain free. We have ordered two more containers of the balm and plan to keep it on hand at all times in the future. The fact that it is an all natural product puts it at the top of our list for pain relief. Another plus to the balm is the dogs absolutely love it, as soon as they see or smell the balm they are right in front of us trying to lick it off our fingers, lol.
> 
> Thanks to Gary for the info on the CBD products, we've gotten a good bit of pain relief from the balm! We're glad that you told us about them!



THAT! sir, is one helluva report!

Thank you so much

And, yeah, I'm not so sure about the oil myself
But, my lady swears by it, 'feeling' and all
It relieves her 'angst' (for lack of a better word) and she no longer ruminates about life from childhood to now (I'm buying out the store)

Overall, I'm right with ya
'The balm is the bomb', as you put it

again, thank you

keep a fire.....tin, keep a tin


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> THAT! sir, is one helluva report!
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> And, yeah, I'm not so sure about the oil myself
> But, my lady swears by it, 'feeling' and all
> It relieves her 'angst' (for lack of a better word) and she no longer ruminates about life from childhood to now (I'm buying out the store)
> 
> Overall, I'm right with ya
> 'The balm is the bomb', as you put it
> 
> again, thank you
> 
> keep a fire.....tin, keep a tin



I'm glad your wife is having good results from the oil. I've done a bit of reading on the CBD drops and one of it's main uses is for anxiety and stress. Anything that helps us feel better is worth the price of admission!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Anything that helps us feel better is worth the price of admission!


Oh, I gotta filch that'n, carry it around, show people


----------



## SifuPhil

JimW said:


> I'm not sure of the science behind it, but we both think that where the balm is applied directly to the area where there's pain it has a better chance of getting to the affected area faster, without going through the digestive system and being absorbed like the drops the other effects we experienced don't happen.
> 
> Yes both were from the same supplier.



Thanks - that makes sense.


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I gotta filch that'n, carry it around, show people



I wish I had that line down in Tijuana after the donkey show ...


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> I wish I had that line down in Tijuana after the donkey show ...



there's not even a balm for that


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> there's not even a balm for that



:laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

Someone, in another forum, posed the question; ‘What is your definition of a cabin?’

My reply;

*For me?

It's more than even Kinkaid could replicate.
It's warmer than the warmest of wood stoves.
It has more charisma than the grandest of orators,
more appeal than the most opulent edifice built.

Yet it's simpler than the simplest of abodes.
...all the while doing its modest magic

Turning a mason jar to a drinking glass, 
a tuna can to an ash tray, 
a wooden apple box to a cabinet,
a burlap bag to a slip cover,
favorite old clothes to attire of choice,
a stranger to an acquaintance,
an acquaintance to a friend,
a wife to a mistress,

a life....to living.


And for me, 

it's now home.*


Beginning our third year here next month
Little has changed our outlook, our expectations
Enhanced? 
Yes
Winters are long
They have their rewards not enjoyed in spring, summer
But spring
It’s what’s looked for, waited for
And it’s now here
Bugs have yet to hatch
The sun has yet to burn like summer
I can work all day, not just the morn
The air
Mountain air at 4550’ is so pure, so crisp in spring

The day started like most





But
It’s spring now

I did work outside all day
Started in the shop, opened both double doors
Ended up outside, answering the call of this new season
Uncovering things, prepping garden spots for my lady

Ma nature laughs during spring
It could snow here in July
But today
Today was what one looks for, waits for
The first days of spring let you know just how outa shape a lazy winter can make you
Tonight I ache in places I forgot I had

Last thing I did today was make a screen door for the main cabin
Previous seasons I just fashioned a weighted screen that hung from the top of the jamb, vowing to ‘make a real one next year’

Heh, it’s now next year
I’d hoped, in my head, to fashion a sliding affair, as there’s not much porch room, and I hate contending with light swinging doors that don’t quite close flush, inhibited by the wind
The slider works better than I’d hoped










simple things, like handles, are fun






 sitting and writing have their own rewards

but after a day well spent
not much can be better





Not unhappy


----------



## Seeker

> sitting and writing have their own rewards
> 
> but after a day well spent
> not much can be better



The rewards of a day well spent doin' the things you love best ..is a day of happiness.....


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> The rewards of a day well spent doin' the things you love best ..is a day of happiness.....



you got that right, so right


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JimW

Nice pics and good job on the screen slider Gary! Won't be long now until the flowers are sproutin up and the veggie garden gets planted.

Tomorrow we're due for temps in the mid 50's here and plenty of sun, it will be nice to get out in the yard and do some cleanup after a long winter.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


>



so true

the chippies were taking note while I installed it


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Won't be long now until the flowers are sproutin up and the veggie garden gets planted.


We've learned, here, to not get too serious in planting 'til at least May, and even then can be iffy
Gonna attack the garden with more cold frames
and tighter screens to keep out grasshoppers
last year they filled the meadow


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> ... and tighter screens to keep out grasshoppers ...


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 50421


yup
wunna the little ones

last summer I became some sorta grasshopper whisperer
wherever I walked in the meadow, they'd rise
not a good time of the season to be a mouth breather


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> yup
> wunna the little ones
> 
> last summer I became some sorta grasshopper whisperer
> wherever I walked in the meadow, they'd rise
> not a good time of the season to be a mouth breather





             	            [h=1]Grasshoppers[/h]                                                                    Grasshoppers are a popular delicacy in certain parts of Mexico, where the species consumed are nicknamed "chapulines."
  Protein: 30 g
  Fat: 3.8 g

                Credit: Wikimedia Commons


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> We've learned, here, to not get too serious in planting 'til at least May, and even then can be iffy
> Gonna attack the garden with more cold frames
> and tighter screens to keep out grasshoppers
> last year they filled the meadow



About the same here timewise. I will plant the cold weather veggies (squashes, cukes, beans and such) in the 2nd week of May, but I don't plant any sensitive plants like tomatoes and peppers until Memorial Day weekend when chance of frost is minimal.

Last year my battle was with the evil Woodchuck!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> *Grasshoppers*
> 
> Grasshoppers are a popular delicacy in certain parts of Mexico, where the species consumed are nicknamed "chapulines."
> Protein: 30 g
> Fat: 3.8 g
> 
> Credit: Wikimedia Commons



I've been that hungry
not of late


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> About the same here timewise. I will plant the cold weather veggies (squashes, cukes, beans and such) in the 2nd week of May, but I don't plant any sensitive plants like tomatoes and peppers until Memorial Day weekend when chance of frost is minimal.
> 
> Last year my battle was with the evil Woodchuck!
> 
> View attachment 50423



yup
I set all the live traps yesterday


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> yup
> I set all the live traps yesterday



I ended up catching 4 of those suckers last year. They wiped out 3 rounds of plantings of Beans, Cukes and Squashes before I got them all. They were living under my neighbors garage and moseying over at night for dinner. About the only fun we got out of them was watching their fat little behinds wobble when I lifted the gate on the trap to let them go. My wife insisted on taking the ride with me every time just so she could watch that.


----------



## Meanderer

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 50421



....and then there's Dennis Hopper!


----------



## SifuPhil

I'd prefer Grass Hoppers to Dennis Hopper - the man is wacko.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> I'd prefer Grass Hoppers to Dennis Hopper - the man is wacko.



there's only one Dennis Hopper

there's quadrillions of grass hoppers 

....yer right, I'll take the grasshoppers


----------



## SifuPhil

Zap 'em with the siren, man ... zap 'em with the siren!


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Zap 'em with the siren, man ... zap 'em with the siren!



great
now *apocalypse now*, is gonna be apocalypse all day...in my mind


----------



## IKE

JimW said:


> About the same here timewise. I will plant the cold weather veggies (squashes, cukes, beans and such) in the 2nd week of May, but I don't plant any sensitive plants like tomatoes and peppers until Memorial Day weekend when chance of frost is minimal.
> 
> Last year my battle was with the evil Woodchuck!
> 
> View attachment 50423



When I was around 12 or 13 I was sent on a Greyhound bus by my stepdad and mom from Wisconsin to live on my uncles farm in Kentucky for what I suppose would be called a disciplinary 'Time Out'  for kids now days for about a year with them thinking that my uncle could work some of the meanness out of me on the farm (it didn't work ).......he was a sharecropper on a hog and tobacco farm.

Anyway, he had a old rusty .22 single shot rifle and I used to hunt groundhogs and my aunt would boil them for 'X' period and then stuff the chest cavity with with sweet potatoes and then bake them for 'X' time.

We don't have them in Okla. but I remember the meat was rich and they were damn good eating !


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> When I was around 12 or 13 I was sent by my stepdad and mom from Wisconsin to live on my uncles farm in Kentucky for what I suppose would be called a disciplinary 'Time Out'  for kids now days for about a year with them thinking that my uncle could work some of the meanness out of me on the farm (it didn't work ).......he was a sharecropper on a hog and tobacco farm.
> 
> Anyway, he had a old rusty .22 single shot rifle and I used to hunt groundhogs and my aunt would boil them for 'X' period and then stuff the chest cavity with with sweet potatoes and then bake them for 'X' time.
> 
> We don't have them in Okla. but I remember the meat was rich and they were damn good eating !
> 
> View attachment 50424



Wouldn't be my first choice for a meal, but I bet just about anything could be made to taste good if prepared properly. The older generations had much more of a knack with that sort of thing than we do today.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> but I remember the meat was rich and they were damn good eating !
> 
> View attachment 50424



I found that dog was good too
It helped to not know it was dog


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> About the same here timewise. I will plant the cold weather veggies (squashes, cukes, beans and such) in the 2nd week of May, but I don't plant any sensitive plants like tomatoes and peppers until Memorial Day weekend when chance of frost is minimal.
> 
> Last year my battle was with the evil Woodchuck!
> 
> View attachment 50423



Gonna get aggressive with the garden this year
We been pretty much just feeding the fauna

Deer, turns out, can sproing straight up and over a six foot fence
Chippies use the fence as some sorta exercise wall

The fence consists of ½ inch square wire mesh and T posts
I should say ‘consisted’
Took it all down yesterday

Container (metal feeding trough) gardening this year
Except the raspberries, sea berries, blue berries, Oregon grape berries.
They’ll be framed, with ¼ inch wire mesh and hinges, and removable framed tarps for evenings.

One early evening last summer, around august, we were strolling thru the garden.
Stopped at the bush beans
We were discussing their chances at actually bearing when I noticed one getting shorter
Then disappearing
Like in the cartoons
Ground squirrels
The Vietcong of the meadow
Miles of tunnels
In spring, they’ll line up, like meerkats, on their their haunches, surveying ‘their’ garden.

Spring picking has become spring plinking
Light load 22 shorts travel so slow it’s easy to follow the trajectory

Quite fun


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Gonna get aggressive with the garden this year
> We been pretty much just feeding the fauna
> 
> Deer, turns out, can sproing straight up and over a six foot fence
> Chippies use the fence as some sorta exercise wall
> 
> The fence consists of ½ inch square wire mesh and T posts
> I should say ‘consisted’
> Took it all down yesterday
> 
> Container (metal feeding trough) gardening this year
> Except the raspberries, sea berries, blue berries, Oregon grape berries.
> They’ll be framed, with ¼ inch wire mesh and hinges, and removable framed tarps for evenings.
> 
> One early evening last summer, around august, we were strolling thru the garden.
> Stopped at the bush beans
> We were discussing their chances at actually bearing when I noticed one getting shorter
> Then disappearing
> Like in the cartoons
> Ground squirrels
> The Vietcong of the meadow
> Miles of tunnels
> In spring, they’ll line up, like meerkats, on their their haunches, surveying ‘their’ garden.
> 
> Spring picking has become spring plinking
> Light load 22 shorts travel so slow it’s easy to follow the trajectory
> 
> Quite fun



Sometimes it's hard to think of these "cute" animals as an arch enemy, but when you put in the back breaking hours of labor it takes to plant and maintain a veggie garden until it's time to reap a harvest, they become just that. When I owned my house in NewHampshire I had a huge veggie garden with a lot of corn. I was walking through the cornstalks one day and noticed a noise coming from one of the stalks, when I looked closer their was a chippy straddling an ear of corn, munching away while just looking up at me as if to say, "this is really good, keep it coming". Lil buggers!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Sometimes it's hard to think of these "cute" animals as an arch enemy, but when you put in the back breaking hours of labor it takes to plant and maintain a veggie garden until it's time to reap a harvest, they become just that. When I owned my house in NewHampshire I had a huge veggie garden with a lot of corn. I was walking through the cornstalks one day and noticed a noise coming from one of the stalks, when I looked closer their was a chippy straddling an ear of corn, munching away while just looking up at me as if to say, "this is really good, keep it coming". Lil buggers!


*Chippies*
They have wiggled their furry little bodies into my heart
I’ve been feeding them from a five gal pail of cracked corn
A sort of diversion
Placation
Thinking they’d keep outa our stuff







Didn’t think, however, they’d invite their friends

bastards


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> *Chippies*
> They have wiggled their furry little bodies into my heart
> I’ve been feeding them from a five gal pail of cracked corn
> A sort of diversion
> Placation
> Thinking they’d keep outa our stuff
> 
> 
> Didn’t think, however, they’d invite their friends
> 
> bastards



When my Shepherd Bella was younger she used to chase the chippy's and corner them in the woodpiles, she would then reach in and swat at the chippy until she knocked it senseless. Then she'd pull it out of the pile and finish it off. I had quite a few chippy's dropped at my feet with the "look what I did for you Dad" puppy dog look, lol.

This is Bella on the lookout for chippy's in NH.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> When my Shepherd Bella was younger she used to chase the chippy's and corner them in the woodpiles, she would then reach in and swat at the chippy until she knocked it senseless. Then she'd pull it out of the pile and finish it off. I had quite a few chippy's dropped at my feet with the "look what I did for you Dad" puppy dog look, lol.
> 
> This is Bella on the lookout for chippy's in NH.
> 
> View attachment 50535



Love the heartbeat of dawgs, all
The bigger the more visual their thoughts, seems

Thought many times of getting another when we moved here
Kinda happy I’m holding off
We get some pretty large wild life coming quite near the cabin
It’d be a bit of a conflict
Not sure how I could handle that

However

I have been flirting with getting a wolf pup
Not just yet, it wouldn’t be fair to man nor beast
But
When building comes to a lull
It just may happen


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I dabble in poetry
> 
> steal pics off the web
> add my verbiage
> 
> sometimes it comes together


This is great Gary. I like your idea of enjoyable living.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I like your idea of enjoyable living.



far as I know, it's the only game in town

thanks, Keesha

keep a fire


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Love the heartbeat of dawgs, all
> The bigger the more visual their thoughts, seems
> 
> Thought many times of getting another when we moved here
> Kinda happy I’m holding off
> We get some pretty large wild life coming quite near the cabin
> It’d be a bit of a conflict
> Not sure how I could handle that
> 
> However
> 
> I have been flirting with getting a wolf pup
> Not just yet, it wouldn’t be fair to man nor beast
> But
> When building comes to a lull
> It just may happen



I've had dogs for most of my adult life, I don't know what I'd do without them. It's amazing how they can help you through the hard times and give you smiles when you don't have any. They are happy just to be with you and their loyalty is never questioned. I'd surround myself with hundreds of them if I could.

Yes, that was me saying "Get yourself a dog Gary, maybe two".


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I've had dogs for most of my adult life, I don't know what I'd do without them. It's amazing how they can help you through the hard times and give you smiles when you don't have any. They are happy just to be with you and their loyalty is never questioned. I'd surround myself with hundreds of them if I could.
> 
> Yes, that was me saying "Get yourself a dog Gary, maybe two".



weighing it out, pard

dogs go a bit nuts out here

I will never tie one up in these woods

so, training, intense training will be involved

still....


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> I have been flirting with getting a wolf pup



Gary and pup on chipmunk patrol ...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SifuPhil

Awoo.


----------



## Aunt Bea

SifuPhil said:


> Awoo.
> 
> View attachment 50561


----------



## IKE

Be careful Gary.......the chippy's have friends.


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> weighing it out, pard
> 
> dogs go a bit nuts out here
> 
> I will never tie one up in these woods
> 
> so, training, intense training will be involved
> 
> still....



Fully understand the logistics of it, definitely won't be easy. The come and stay commands will be of utmost importance. A runner might be a good idea for training until the dog is able to control it's impulses, at least that will give a range of movement rather than tied to a tree.


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> Be careful Gary.......the chippy's have friends.
> 
> View attachment 50562



Is that a Pirate Chippy or a Cartel Chippy, lol?


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Be careful Gary.......the chippy's have friends.
> 
> View attachment 50562



Oh, I'm stealin' this'n

gonna make wanted posters for every tree


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Awoo.
> 
> View attachment 50561



'awoo'

lol


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


>



great
café scene (In the Heat of the Night)
stuck
in my head


----------



## Shalimar

Little Red Riding Hood has changed. Trust me. Look out wolfie, bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Little Red Riding Hood has changed. Trust me. Look out wolfie, bwahahahahahaha.


self; gonna need a bigger wolf


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> self; gonna need a bigger wolf


Snicker. Never forget to look up.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Little Red Riding Hood has changed. Trust me. Look out wolfie, bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar

Pffft. I got this.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Pffft. I got this.



Uh-huh.

Little Red ridin' in da' hood.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> Uh-huh.
> 
> Little Red ridin' in da' hood.


Yep.


----------



## SifuPhil

You know that in the original story, both Red AND the wolf ate Grandma.

YAY!


----------



## Gary O'

OK, I gotta go outside
where it's safe from reds


....and evil media


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> OK, I gotta go outside
> where it's safe from reds
> 
> 
> ....and evil media


You’ll never hear me coming......Enjoy the silence while you can.


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> OK, I gotta go outside
> where it's safe from reds
> 
> 
> ....and evil media



Watch out for those chippies - social media said they're gathering for a "big event" ... something about mass gender reassignment ...


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Watch out for those chippies - social media said they're gathering for a "big event" ... something about mass gender reassignment ...



they already tried that

I hurt

....in places


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> they already tried that
> 
> I hurt
> 
> ....in places



_The aim of the wise is not to secure pleasure, but to avoid pain._

~Aristotle


----------



## Gary O'

Getting a jump on next winter’s wood
We’ve still got three cord left over from this season, 






so I figger eight more cord will make a worry free next winter

Something about swingin’ the maul, busting rounds
Get’s the ol’ bod moving
Muscles coming alive
Blood, flowing
Knocked out the first cord today





It’s raining
We don’t get much rain here in what’s sometimes called the high desert
Felt so good against the face
The breeze at 50° kept me cool

It’s a must to keep it off the ground if one plans on using the bottom row or two
in the middle of winter
We use what’s sometimes called ricks
cement blocks and 2x4s
A rick is 1/3 cord, or sometimes called a face cord
16” x 4’ x 8’

the shop seemed lonely so I opened its doors





‘tis a good feeling to bust up wood, look at it, all piled and tight





Will sleep well tonight

Ohhhhh, yeaaaaahh


----------



## JimW

Used to love cutting and chopping wood for the winter. I used to cut, chop and stack 2 cords every Spring for the upcoming winter in NH. I was only at the house on weekends, and maybe one week of vacay in Jan/Feb to go snowmobiling, so 2 cords was more than enough. I did this the first 6 years I had the house, then the arthritis pain in my shoulders became too much to bear after a day of chopping. I contemplated buying a hydraulic splitter but never did. I ended up buying two cords of split green hardwood every May from a neighbor that lived a couple miles away, he ran a tree cutting business. He gave me a decent deal at the time of $175 per cord, cut to 19" - 21" lengths and delivered back in 2001, and the price when I sold the house in 2011 was $225 per cord. He'd dump it near the wood shed and I would stack it afterwards. All of his wood was mostly ash and oak, good stuff for the stove. I always gave the green wood a good spraying with some bug killer when stacking, that would ensure the wood to be mostly bug free in the winter when I brought it in the house. It's not fun when you bring some wood in the house that's infested with carpenter ants or one of the other tree dwelling bugs.

The one thing that always bugged me about the job of chopping wood for winter was how many times you'd need touch each piece of wood before it was actually in the stove. You had once to cut to length, twice to chop, third to stack, fourth to bring it in the house and a fifth time to actually put it in the stove to burn it. I had a wood rack in the house that was equal to about 1/4 cord, I'd top it off every weekend so i never ran out in the house. It is a labor intensive process, but nothing beats the warmth and comfort of a wood stove. I could sit and stare at the fire for hours at night drinking a few beers or in the am sipping on coffee, it always relaxed me and there was a good feeling of accomplishment knowing it was mostly my labor that made it happen.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I always gave the green wood a good spraying with some bug killer when stacking, that would ensure the wood to be mostly bug free in the winter when I brought it in the house. It's not fun when you bring some wood in the house that's infested with carpenter ants or one of the other tree dwelling bugs.


Oh, yeah
Gotta have wood…. in, close to the stove, in winter
I built a small rick just for that





We don’t spray, but we do give each piece a knock before bringing in

We’ve pretty much used all the trees here that I care to, downed ones, leaners, standing silvers, in our clean up and for winter wood
Now buying rounds from a kid down the path
16” long
$120/cord (best price here)
I get to split it, but not wear out my new Husqvarna saw just yet

The lodge pole pine are rather puny in diameter (not wider than 12 inches), but are prized here since their bigger brothers, the ponderosa, are quite pitchy and given to creosote build up

The kid I buy from is quite the lad
Many colorful stories, but no cuss words (a bit rare here)
He’s built like a tank, not fat, just sinew
Works as fast as he talks, and is true to his word
His ford 250 looks like it was broke in with his chopping maul
Not a place on it that doesn’t have a dent
But that 460 purrs like a kitten
And his phone has more cracks than clear glass

When he off loaded this cord, he complained of some aches/pains
not like him
gave him some balm
he's 40 now, knows I'm staring hard at 70
we do a lot of teasing back and forth

We became fast friends 

keep a fire


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Oh, yeah
> Gotta have wood…. in, close to the stove, in winter
> I built a small rick just for that
> 
> 
> We don’t spray, but we do give each piece a knock before bringing in
> 
> We’ve pretty much used all the trees here that I care to, downed ones, leaners, standing silvers, in our clean up and for winter wood
> Now buying rounds from a kid down the path
> 16” long
> $120/cord (best price here)
> I get to split it, but not wear out my new Husqvarna saw just yet
> 
> The lodge pole pine are rather puny in diameter (not wider than 12 inches), but are prized here since their bigger brothers, the ponderosa, are quite pitchy and given to creosote build up
> 
> The kid I buy from is quite the lad
> Many colorful stories, but no cuss words (a bit rare here)
> He’s built like a tank, not fat, just sinew
> Works as fast as he talks, and is true to his word
> His ford 250 looks like it was broke in with his chopping maul
> Not a place on it that doesn’t have a dent
> But that 460 purrs like a kitten
> And his phone has more cracks than clear glass
> 
> When he off loaded this cord, he complained of some aches/pains
> not like him
> gave him some balm
> he's 40 now, knows I'm staring hard at 70
> we do a lot of teasing back and forth
> 
> We became fast friends
> 
> keep a fire



I was always cutting down a tree here or there in NH. I had 1.5 acre of land and it was loaded with trees that either fell on their own or needed to come down for one reason or another. I'd take down pretty much anything that wasn't over 40 feet tall as long as it had a clear path to fall. Some of the pines were well over 70-80 feet tall, those needed to come down in sections or they would just get hung up on another tree, so I left the biggies for the experts. 

I called my firewood guy to come take down one of those 70+ footers that was within 20ft or so of the house. He brought a sidekick with him, a small guy about 5ft tall and couldn't have weighed more than 130lbs soaking wet. The small guy was the climber, he went up that tree with a 14" Stihl hanging from his belt, a rope around his waist and a pair of spikes on his feet. The boss says to me "watch him, he's like a monkey on the trees". That lil guy scaled up that tree with little to no effort in a matter of seconds. He started cutting off the branches, some easily 20-30 feet in length and as they were ready to fall he'd direct them where he wanted them to fall with one hand stacking them in piles with excellent precision. When he was done with the branches he went after the trunk which was about 20 inches in diameter on the top where he made the first cut, and well over 3 feet at the bottom where he made the last cut with that same 14" Stihl. It took him a total of about 2 - 2 1/2 hours to fell the entire tree down to ground level. I was amazed watching him go. It took about another 2 hours for the two of them to cut everything up into moveable pieces, and load it in their dump truck. All for $600, not bad for a tree that size. Here in Mass that would cost around $1500 at least.


----------



## Meanderer

The little guy......


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> "watch him, he's like a monkey on the trees".



I know that guy!

Truly, those guys are nothing short of amazing.

I used to glide thru the woods like a gazelle

Now?

I trudge, mosey

on a good day

carefully picking my way thru twigs


----------



## Gary O'

I’m such a sap
A pushover

Fam came by last night
Brought grandkids

Anyone three and under, looking up into these wretched squinty eyes, with their innocent, clear, searching eyes, three inches away
Can have anything they ask for

It helps escalate things when patted on the knee by a tiny hand

If ‘please’ is in the request, and I don’t have it, we’ll be doing some driving

Happily, one of a half dozen world’s sweetest granddaughters requested something within our home

I’m pretty good with the over/under

She prefers the 357


----------



## Gary O'

*A word about upkeep*

There’s clean
And there’s camp clean

The first months here we maintained a version of our practices in town
No, there’s no lawn to mow
No edging, preening the yard
But self upkeep, laundry, doing the dishes, as fastidious as if in town, was doggedly practiced
To the point of it all taking a grand portion of our waking hours
It’s funny how getting things to the stage of sterile has become quite the industry
Whiter than white
I was no exception
I
Am a shower slut
Installed the most sophisticated hand held nozzle for our garden tub, money could buy
That was town

Here?
Bought a couple versions of plastic camping shower bag devices
The anemic nozzles jus…didn’t…..cut it 
Got a BIG! crew size plastic drinking water cooler
Cut a hole at the bottom edge
Installed a hose, with a shut off
Secured it to a tree
Ran water into half of it from 200 feet of garden hose from the well
Poured scalding hot water into the rest of it
It worked!
Got weary of that in less than a week
Resigned myself to sponge baths
Quick
Efficient
Into the day’s work much sooner than the shower
Found out that scaly scalp I’d worried about was from too many hair washings
Same with skin
Need at least some of those natural oils 

Reminded me of the first newly built house we bought in the ‘90s
A few weeks into our residence I noticed an occasional humming sound.
Discovered the source in our closet
It was an air changer, sending out stale bad air and sucking in fresher bad air.
Bandied this about with builders, designers.
They gave me some links telling, in long fancy words, why.
It didn’t come close to stemming the incredulity in my voice, when saying,
‘let me get this straight, we began building air tight houses in the name of reducing heat costs and over all energy savings, then, after finding out people get sick from breathing their own fetid air, every new house has to have wunna these, right?’

Loved the explanation;
‘Gary, it’s the law.’

Our cabins are not air tight
We have wood stoves
‘nough said

My lady washes our clothes with an old fashion wash board
Dry ‘em on the rack behind the wood stove in winter
On a line in summer
We do the dishes in a dish pan, soapy, rinse, dry on the shelf
Doubt if anything we have is sterile
Not even me…….yet

Getting ready for bed now
But first, to the back yard
To mark my territory
While breathing in, deep..... a reason we are here


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> *A word about upkeep*
> 
> Reminded me of the first newly built house we bought in the ‘90s
> A few weeks into our residence I noticed an occasional humming sound.
> Discovered the source in our closet
> It was an air changer, sending out stale bad air and sucking in fresher bad air.
> Bandied this about with builders, designers.
> They gave me some links telling, in long fancy words, why.
> It didn’t come close to stemming the incredulity in my voice, when saying,
> ‘let me get this straight, we began building air tight houses in the name of reducing heat costs and over all energy savings, then, after finding out people get sick from breathing their own fetid air, every new house has to have wunna these, right?’
> 
> Loved the explanation;
> ‘Gary, it’s the law.’
> 
> Our cabins are not air tight
> We have wood stoves
> ‘nough said



Here in Mass (and many other states), all newly built homes and any older homes that have kitchen remodeling done that includes a stove/oven hood that exhausts to the outside are required by code to have a fresh air supply system installed as well. This was never an issue in the older homes as there was always sufficient make up air available in the home just from the normal cracks and crevices that every home had. Now with these airtight homes the air is stagnant and requires make up air systems to keep the indoor air fresh and the heating/central air & kitchen exhaust systems working properly. We seem to have defeated the purpose of all these energy efficient homes with energy efficient appliances and cooling/heating systems by requiring additional systems to make sure they operate properly and keep the air in the house from becoming toxic. Everything can be taken too far and it usually is when it comes to govco.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Everything can be taken too far and it usually is when it comes to govco.


a reason I live in the woods

renegades are much easier to deal with
they understand gun theory 
those here learned to leave me alone
I know to leave them alone


----------



## Gary O'

getting redundant for a bit
but feel it needs to be reposted in more detail for those considering living out

something I penned a season or so ago in regard to procrastination and the tent we had before the shop came to be
*
A lesson of the first year;*

Living out, not near things, not having certain amenities most take for granted, demands you to take action before action is required.

In town, one can put things off, let things pile up, for weeks it seems.

Out here, especially in winter, if you put things off, you can immediately become more primitive than you were just a day, or morning ago.

If 

you put off, say, fetching wood; the cabin can soon lose a certain ambiance...like warmth.

If 

you put off getting water; a multitude of enjoyments can soon be effected, even coffee, or oatmeal, or washing.....anything.

If

You have a poopail privy affair, and decide to let that go for a week; you can possibly find that stick you've been using to poke down the contents can poke it down only so far before said contents commence to become intimate with yer pooper. 

Those are the obvious.

However,

If

You put off anything, something like a generator or vehicle (flat tire, dead battery) will surely convince you that whatever it was you put off should not have been delayed.

But 

In winter, the weather is the main dictator of when you should do things.
And the schedule is NOW!, not sometime tomorrow, not even first thing in the morning.....

The big lesson (of which I've applied to everything);
Sometime late 2015 (Nov? Dec?, mid Dec...seems) we got dumped on.
Four and a half to five feet of snow within hours.
I recall sipping coffee looking at the tent out the cabin window that evening.
'Huh, guess I'll be raking snow off the tarport first thing in the morning'
Meanwhile, down the path, a family of five took turns ever two hours throughout the night.
Their tents (of which they have three) remain intact.

Ours?

Heh;







I see this every morning, noon and evening...makes me sick to my stomach, especially when I'm raking it...

The alternate engineering of the interior is something less than a marvel, but has remarkably held up thru several storms;






Yeah, I've applied the 'do it now' theory to everything, stay on top of it, don't give a chance for anything to run low, even toilet paper.

I continuously eyeball wood piles, food stuffs, water jugs, poopails, gas, diesel, propane, generator oil, 

and

.....the WEATHER


ps; the tarport initially survived a tree...may have colored my thinking


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photo!

I think a shed or tarport would be a great asset to a simple liver!

It's amazing how much stuff it takes to keep a little camp humming!

Not to mention the fact that it is a great place to fall back and regroup if the cabin gets whacked by a tree or singed in a fire!

I'm curious to know what if any changes you might make to your cabin(s) now that you have had a few years to test drive your living arrangments.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious to know what if any changes you might make to your cabin(s) now that you have had a few years to test drive your living arrangments.



Sounds like you know this one

The cabins are pretty much in a comfort zone for us now

After getting the two cabins, the shop, and the well shack up and to our satisfaction, we’re not in such a rush.

Heh, the first month we were here, we’d gotten the first half of our living cabin up, save for spots in the roof.
Went to bed not long after dark, exhausted.
Around 1 or 2 am it commenced to rain, a veritable downpour.
I’d considered fashioning a tarp roof before collapsing for the evening.
It just wasn’t in my body…until it rained

A high desert hard rain can be unforgiving
Electronics, artillery, cameras, drenched
Bed, covers, pillows, us, drenched
Wunna the worst frenzies we ever went thru
Ladders, chunks of plywood, tarps, rope
We somehow went back to bed, can’t recall if we slept much
It rained three days straight
Had to go to the little hardware store 25 mi south to get bigger tarps

We now talk about how easy things are and how we never thought it’d get that way
We’ve added little things that have turned out not so little
Sensor lights in strategic places for evening strolls to the loo, or coming home in the dark. are huge 
Thought battery consumption would be an issue, but I have yet to fill a coffee can with the C bats for recycle as LED technology makes them last for months

This summer’s plan;
Build a sun room bath house at the edge of the meadow

Considering wood sheds (getting weary of battling tarps in the dead of winter)

Going to total container gardening thanks to the ever present ground squirrels

Gotta be careful with expenditures since our neighbor passed away and we are considering buying his place
Unfortunately, his place went south t’wards the end of his life even though we’d go over and bring his wood in of a winter
Lotsa work there
If we don’t buy it, we’re gonna offer to buy the acreage adjoining ours…to stretch
Some surfer dude in Hawaii owns it
Never seen him
He may need some cash

No matter what, there’s always things to do, some right away 

Thanks for asking, AB


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Took a jaunt to Miller lake off 97 just outa Chemult
Knew it was too early in the year, but went as far as we dared
And my lady needed more large pinecones to make this and that









Took a few pics on the way back down
Get a limited shot of Mt Thielsen 








(note to self; git the Nikon fixed already!)

Not a whole lotta undergrowth on the forest floor
A nice bed of needles makes hiking a dream
Thought we might see a beasty or two, but not this time

Gotta find out what this is 










Noticed something I hadn’t on previous trips
The ponderosa pines, although large at the base, get quite small at the top, in a hurry.













and too many to consider a noticeable event, like this one had









The elevation @ a skosh over 5000’ seems to be the cause, but not so at our cabin @ 4550’

Anyway, ‘twas a nice morning getaway, even though the road became impassable a few miles up
It’s good to do that from time to time
Getting the garden ready, even though it’s way too early
This spring, so far, is reflective of our very mild winter
Gonna hit the mid 70s (F) in the next few days
Unheard of here

Keeping a small fire, wee morn, late even
Kindling is dwindling


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> We get a lot of feathered friends stopping by here
> Used to just go ‘whazzat?’
> But starting to identify their sounds and songs and actually match them up
> 
> Of course my prize pic is of a baldy that perched in a tree 100 feet from the cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat there for two straight days
> Began to get concerned
> but
> The morning of the third day he flew off after I started the genny to draw water


That is quite the shot Gary. Do you think perhaps he was injured?



Gary O' said:


> Wood
> we have
> 10 cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll prolly use six or seven this coming season


Ten chords of wood is s lot of wood to cut and split.Nice wood pile 



Pete said:


> Congratulations Gary on your adventure into cabin living.
> I have lived in my off grid cabin 14 years and also have a Honda for my back up power but also use solar panels and a battery bank to power what little electricity I need. From what you have written I take it you have company there and you are fortunate to find a like minded spirit to share your adventure. I have lived alone for the 14 years with the nearest neighbor being almost two miles down the mountain and town is 65 miles away. I wish all the best in your walk down this new part of your life's road. The photograph is me in front of my cabin with my short wave tower in the background.
> View attachment 43267


Wow. Living off grid on his own for 14 years. Yes Gary has his wife living with him. She’s a strong, courageous lady.
Geez Gary, she ‘must’ but butch! Lol 
Clearly I am kidding. 



RadishRose said:


> You look like you're dancing!


 It DOES look like you are dancing. Haha. 



Gary O' said:


> The prototype jelly cab is ‘done’
> it's rustic and crude enough
> Not unhappy with it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However
> 
> The knob and hinges are too factory.looking
> aaand TOOOO freaking white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May go antique white or cream
> Then switch to black (like my lady ‘suggested’)
> 
> I couldn’t wait for my forge friend down the path
> 
> Here’s where I select a tool
> most any pointy heavy one'll do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lay the side of my head on the vise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and commence to adjust
> 
> Sigh
> 
> It is, however, a protoype


 Look how neat and organized your tools are. That’s impressive 



SifuPhil said:


> Awoo.
> 
> View attachment 50561






IKE said:


> Be careful Gary.......the chippy's have friends.
> 
> View attachment 50562


Pict



SifuPhil said:


> _The aim of the wise is not to secure pleasure, but to avoid pain._
> 
> ~Aristotle



These pictures are so cute. 
So I decided to troll through your thread for a while. What a great lifestyle you have. You’re a really lucky man to have a wife liking to share this lifestyle with you but good for you both for pulling this off.
I take it that it isn’t too difficult getting to your place considering your extended family ( grand kids etc) visit often ?
How often do you go into town?
Does your wife bathe in the bathtub in the meadow? 
Dont airplanes see you? I guess you probably don’t care. Lol.
How often do you go into town and is it far? ( no need to be exact ) 

I find your lifestyle fascinating Gary. Such beautiful pictures. 
Thanks for sharing all this with us. 
So very cool.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> So I decided to troll through your thread for a while. What a great lifestyle you have. You’re a really lucky man to have a wife liking to share this lifestyle with you but good for you both for pulling this off.
> I take it that it isn’t too difficult getting to your place considering your extended family ( grand kids etc) visit often ?
> How often do you go into town?
> Does your wife bathe in the bathtub in the meadow?
> Dont airplanes see you? I guess you probably don’t care. Lol.
> How often do you go into town and is it far? ( no need to be exact )
> 
> I find your lifestyle fascinating Gary. Such beautiful pictures.
> Thanks for sharing all this with us.
> So very cool.



Easy to get too, with 4wd
visitors, even in summer, are few
and when they do come, they stay awhile

we've bathed together, but take turns mostly
had a chopper hover over us a couple times
so I got up and waived
haven't seen 'em since

a town worthy of shopping is 50 mi south
once a week in summer
once a month in winter is a hope

no day is the same.....ever

thanks for the troll, nice lady


----------



## Meanderer

We all need a break,once in a while!


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary O' said:


> ...
> 
> Gotta find out what this is



Try searching Greenleaf Manzanita. That may be it.  [Sorry, I just can't resist plant identification puzzles.  ]


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Try searching Greenleaf Manzanita. That may be it.  [Sorry, I just can't resist plant identification puzzles.  ]



I think you nailed it

thanks Nancy


----------



## Gary O'

Yesterday
Was most glorious





Near 70° F
Bathed outside in the extravagance of this warm spring day
Then splayed myself on the lounge, drying, naturally 
Soaking in water then ol’ sol is a unique extravagance afforded by most but taken by few
I cannot put into words how I feel today
Maybe I just don’t wish to
It’d be like grabbing and holding the morning’s rays





And it’d cheapen this present sensitivity

Dined on ribeye at the table outside
With my mate of 50 years





Did some trivial things the rest the day

But this feeling, this feeling has yet to leave me

Our place is less than simple

























But yet so much
Each piece of wood, so cherished





Is my mind that simple?
So easily touched?
If it is….God, I pray you never change it





My lady was remiss at the meagerness of my birthday 'gifts' yesterday
She felt better after reminding her of her gift...of herself
At least I think she did...tears are sometimes hard for me to interpret 


Can heaven be better?
_*
‘Contentment is great gain’ 
*_
Read that somewhere

It….. is….. profound 

Keeping this fire that burns within


----------



## Keesha

Wow Gary. Your post got my eyes all misty. 
You are a lucky man living life how you want to, where you want to. The pictures are breathtaking and your words even more so. That was so beautifully written.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Wow Gary. Your post got my eyes all misty.
> You are a lucky man living life how you want to, where you want to. The pictures are breathtaking and your words even more so. That was so beautifully written.



Glad, so very glad to share

thank you, Keesha


----------



## ancient mariner

Maybe you should start a blog or a vlog. Maybe you could even get people to sponsor you.  Or is this purely for your own pleasure?


----------



## Gary O'

ancient mariner said:


> Maybe you should start a blog or a vlog. Maybe you could even get people to sponsor you.  Or is this purely for your own pleasure?



It's just something I enjoy

You know how it is, if you like to do it, keep it enjoyable

sponsors can get in that way


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


>



Oh I'm archiving that one

too many solar guys out here to not share

Thanks EM


----------



## Keesha

Hey Gary. So what did you do that was exciting today?
Did you cut down any trees?
Track down a bear?
Fish for food?
Built anything new? 
Inquisitive minds want to know.


----------



## Keesha

Does your wife use those cones for making Christmas ornaments?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Hey Gary. So what did you do that was exciting today?
> Did you cut down any trees?
> Track down a bear?
> Fish for food?
> Built anything new?
> Inquisitive minds want to know.



Watched wood burn

I know, I know...hard on the nerves, but hey, it's gotta be done


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Does your wife use those cones for making Christmas ornaments?



some

I try to keep 'ornaments' to a minimum

She calls me anal

not sure what that acronym stands for


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Watched wood burn
> 
> I know, I know...hard on the nerves, but hey, it's gotta be done



I rather enjoy watching wood burn but then again, I’m easily amused. 


Gary O' said:


> some
> 
> I try to keep 'ornaments' to a minimum
> 
> She calls me anal
> 
> not sure what that acronym stands for



I guess with your lifestyle you have to keep stuff to a minimum since you are limited with space. 
Before you moved here, did you have a big garage sale or give stuff away?
Do you have snowmobiles or ATV’s? 
A car?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I rather enjoy watching wood burn but then again, I’m easily amused.
> 
> 
> I guess with your lifestyle you have to keep stuff to a minimum since you are limited with space.
> Before you moved here, did you have a big garage sale or give stuff away?
> Do you have snowmobiles or ATV’s?
> A car?


Gave away too much....not enough

'99 Jeep Wrangler (bought it new, cash)
'93 Jimmy pickup (bought it old, cash)

I honestly don't know what folks do with ATVs or snowmobiles
we do have cross country skis


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Gave away too much....not enough
> 
> '99 Jeep Wrangler (bought it new, cash)
> '93 Jimmy pickup (bought it old, cash)
> 
> I honestly don't know what folks do with ATVs or snowmobiles
> we do have cross country skis




Oh. You have two vehicles. 
I figured you’d be using snowmobiles or ATV’s but they are annoyingly loud 
So do you have a plough or something to clear snow in the winter? 
Does someone clear your roads or do you have to do that? 
Maybe a joint effort?
I wonder if my man and I could live like you two without killing each other. Lol


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Oh. You have two vehicles.
> I figured you’d be using snowmobiles or ATV’s but they are annoyingly loud
> So do you have a plough or something to clear snow in the winter?
> Does someone clear your roads or do you have to do that?
> Maybe a joint effort?
> I wonder if my man and I could live like you two without killing each other. Lol


 I yielded, bought a mid range snow blower






At present, there's two guys with blowers on large tractors within a few miles
They make money at it
I gladly pay 'em
meet 'em at the road...with cash
saves me a ton

A small cabin gets considerably smaller in winter





another reason we have skis...and I have a shop


still, a good mate makes the cabin a warm, wonderful place to share

we have that warm place


----------



## Keesha

OMG!!! That is a LOT of snow. Wow! But I bet the snow actually acts as an insulation for your cabin. With two people I’m sure it stays warm. Snow removal would be a big concern though. 
I’m guessing there are others living around you but everyone has an adequate amount of distance between them. 
Do you ever all get together now and again? 
What about mail? Do you have a P.O. box in town ?
What about a generator ? Or do you use sun panels for solar heat?
I really like the idea of growing all your own herbs. That’s what I do here at this house.
I’m asking a lot of questions. Sorry but I am actually interested. We aren’t planning on staying at this house forever and I am wondering about permanently retiring like you two . It really is appealing to me.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> OMG!!! That is a LOT of snow. Wow! But I bet the snow actually acts as an insulation for your cabin. With two people I’m sure it stays warm. Snow removal would be a big concern though.
> I’m guessing there are others living around you but everyone has an adequate amount of distance between them.
> Do you ever all get together now and again?
> What about mail? Do you have a P.O. box in town ?
> What about a generator ? Or do you use sun panels for solar heat?
> I really like the idea of growing all your own herbs. That’s what I do here at this house.
> I’m asking a lot of questions. Sorry but I am actually interested. We aren’t planning on staying at this house forever and I am wondering about permanently retiring like you two . It really is appealing to me.



Typical winter is 5 feet accumulation 
Keeping it off the roofs is good exercise (I have a very long roof rake)
but
putting it somewhere is another chore (10 feet is a bit much)

There are others within shotgun hearing range

The only time some folks got together was after a beating death
Authorities hate, hate coming out here
But
they did come
told what we couldn't do (and let them know about it)

We have five gennys
two are for backup

solar heat or power, seriously used, is still too spendy for my interest

Growing things here is an adventure
4550' elevation gets you freezing nights...in summer
Pumice soil (from Mt Mazama...Crater Lake) makes gardening interesting

I understand the interest
Lotsa folks have that
Few have the stones

It's not for everyone
glad it's not
hate crowds

Please feel free to ask any question
howver
if you are willing to waste a few minutes/hours of yer life, most of what we just covered is somewhere in this thread


----------



## Gary O'

If anyone is seriously considering living a bit passed civilization
I highly recommend this video





They're the real deal
not some contrived reality BS so popular today

you'll watch it more than once

Hiemo Korth.....is....the real deal

The other families are just as interesting


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Typical winter is 5 feet accumulation
> Keeping it off the roofs is good exercise (I have a very long roof rake)
> but
> putting it somewhere is another chore (10 feet is a bit much)
> There are others within shotgun hearing range
> The only time some folks got together was after a beating death
> Authorities hate, hate coming out here
> But
> they did come
> told what we couldn't do (and let them know about it)
> 
> We have five gennys
> two are for backup
> 
> solar heat or power, seriously used, is still too spendy for my interest
> 
> Growing things here is an adventure
> 4550' elevation gets you freezing nights...in summer
> Pumice soil (from Mr Mazama...Crater Lake) makes gardening interesting
> 
> I understand the interest
> Lotsa folks have that
> Few have the stones
> 
> It's not for everyone
> glad it's not
> hate crowds
> 
> Please feel free to ask any question
> howver
> if you are willing to waste a few minutes/hours of yer life, most of what we just covered is somewhere in this thread


 
Came back since I can’t sleep
Clearing off snow must be some work. No wonder you stay in shape. 
Not gonna ask about a death beating :hide:
Five generators. Three running. That must be somewhat loud. 
I know we have one back up generator and they can be somewhat loud so 3 of then running would be much louder. 

Solar power too spendy. Whattt. Ok you must mean to purchase the solar panels themselves cause the sun is free
i did not realize you were 4550 feet up. Yep! That’s interesting alright. 

No this isn’t for everyone but that’s half the reason it’s so appealing. I like different and challenging and love nature and roughing it 

Ok I’m going to read the entire thing and write down notes.
But then I’m gonna have a bunch of other questions to ask again. Lol


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Came back since I can’t sleep
> Clearing off snow must be some work. No wonder you stay in shape.
> Not gonna ask about a death beating :hide:
> Five generators. Three running. That must be somewhat loud.
> I know we have one back up generator and they can be somewhat loud so 3 of then running would be much louder.
> 
> Solar power too spendy. Whattt. Ok you must mean to purchase the solar panels themselves cause the sun is free
> i did not realize you were 4550 feet up. Yep! That’s interesting alright.
> 
> No this isn’t for everyone but that’s half the reason it’s so appealing. I like different and challenging and love nature and roughing it
> 
> Ok I’m going to read the entire thing and write down notes.
> But then I’m gonna have a bunch of other questions to ask again. Lol



Generally, just one is running at a time
Lotsa summer daylight hours none is running
When I'm in the shop, two can be running, one for lights, small tools, one large one for big saws
The one for the cabin is whisper quiet (eu2000i, Honda)

heh, this is also covered in the thread

solar;
panels are relatively cheap
batteries, not so much

once you read the thread, ask away
it's a good thing

aaaand, you'll get sleepy


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> I yielded, bought a mid range snow blower



There appears to be a striking resemblance. :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> There appears to be a striking resemblance. :laugh:



looks rather cooling


----------



## Gary O'

Opened the shop yesterday
Straw, strewn everwhere










WTF?

Musta been wind last night (?)…but we don’t have straw laying around

Sipped coffee on the porch
Puzzled





Looked up





Heh
Momma robin
Taking residence





I have no heart to remove the debris 

It’s good to just watch, sometimes

The mate will fly off, getting more straw
I noticed the other mate, from a near tree, following
Is it watchful guarding?

Interesting, watching these tiny beings, building life, living

Rather exemplary


----------



## Aunt Bea

That little window will give you a great vantage point to see how the family is doing!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> That little window will give you a great vantage point to see how the family is doing!



My exact thoughts

Just noticed her put another wad of straw on the sill, only to see it plop onto the ground, then fly off for more

Gotta be frustrating 

Wunner if she'll stay with it, and how long?


----------



## Meanderer

Found this article talking about the difference between excellent and exemplary teaching, that I  found enlightening.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Found this article talking about the difference between excellent and exemplary teaching, that I  found enlightening.



THAT, sir, is a good'n

Been in the classroom of both

The excellent ones have the talent to keep one rapt, don't even have to take notes.
Their delivery is so well given, one retains without much effort.

However

The exemplary, well, ya jus' wanna hang with 'em, chat, enjoy, hoping maybe some will rub off


----------



## Gary O'

Well, after watching and considering, a couple things came to mind;

Once I run the saws, they’ll get a tad disgruntled.
Possibly abandoning a nest of eggs.

But, that wasn’t the deciding factor.

Poop

White poop

Not good

So

Before momma got too into her new condo with a view, I propped the ladder and removed the straw, squirting a bit of ant spray on the sill to help her make a decision on another place


----------



## Meanderer

_*Fowl Shot......*_


----------



## Gary O'

Finished the wood for two seasons today
14 cord











Don’t know if my happiness outweighs my relief
Don’t care
Too tired
I think ‘tired’ has actually trumped both

Will be definitely keeping a fire

Most definitely


----------



## jujube

Holy Moly, Gary, that's one hell of a lot of wood.  Do you have a power splitter or did you do that old style?


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> Holy Moly, Gary, that's one hell of a lot of wood.  Do you have a power splitter or did you do that old style?


Yeah, holy cow!


----------



## Gary O'

Half was split with my maul
half I ordered split
worth the $30 more per cord

I think from here on out I'll order a log truck load
and buck, split, stack at my leisure

Keep a season or two ahead

First two years were our wood, downed trees, some needed falling
Now? I buy it


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Finished the wood for two seasons today
> 14 cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know if my happiness outweighs my relief
> Don’t care
> Too tired
> I think ‘tired’ has actually trumped both
> 
> Will be definitely keeping a fire
> 
> Most definitely



Rumor has it Home Depot calls you for 2 x 4's. 

That's a lot of wood Gary, my shoulders hurt just looking at it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Finished the wood for two seasons today, 14 cord.



layful:nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Rumor has it Home Depot calls you for 2 x 4's.
> 
> That's a lot of wood Gary, my shoulders hurt just looking at it.



They should
I just left there, they were out of 2x4s

My shoulders hurt when I look at it too

CBD balm, doin' it's thing

Tomorrow; the garden


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> They should
> I just left there, they were out of 2x4s
> 
> My shoulders hurt when I look at it too
> 
> CBD balm, doin' it's thing
> 
> Tomorrow; the garden



FYI: Wife and I tried the 1000mg balm and like it a lot! It works better and longer than the 500mg. We tried one with the Lavender scent, it's a bit strong smelling, probably won't get that one again. Now that the good weather is here, we're doing a lot of work outdoors and the balm is making life much easier to take!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> FYI: Wife and I tried the 1000mg balm and like it a lot! It works better and longer than the 500mg. We tried one with the Lavender scent, it's a bit strong smelling, probably won't get that one again. Now that the good weather is here, we're doing a lot of work outdoors and the balm is making life much easier to take!



and rather easy to pack around


----------



## Meanderer

Hey, Gary!  Hope you are feeling better, and are your old self again!nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Hey, Gary!  Hope you are feeling better, and are your old self again!nthego:


Hey, ol' Pard
Well, since my eardrum more or less exploded, things got better/worse
I'm now able to stand long periods
But rather disgustingly messy looking ear canal
Asked my lady to have a look see
......she hasn't come near me since

There's some weird things occurring on that side of my head
sooooo, headin' to town for a professional opine

Did a few light things yesterday, cut a bunch of smaller stove wood (this time of year requires a lot)

Needed to go to town anyway

Thanks for askin', sir

keepin' a fire


----------



## Gary O'

morn


and it was good


----------



## Gary O'

Woman and I have done some heavy things, for us
Had to, seasons pressed while we lived, camped

I get a bit sad when those little creations are not so prized
Mainly made in a hurry to build in a hurry, then cast aside

Still got some heavy stuff to do, but the little things are so enjoyable when the pressure’s off
Simple, little, almost insignificant things
Yet their purpose is so worthy

One of ‘em 
My shark bite pusher
heh, this one even has an eye


----------



## Meanderer

Mate, this will be a great treasure, when future diggers stop to dig your Northern Oasis eons from now.  Perhaps you need a Shark Bite Coffee Mug to keep it company?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Mate, this will be a great treasure, when future diggers stop to dig your Northern Oasis eons from now.  Perhaps you need a Shark Bite Coffee Mug to keep it company?



Heyyyyyy


----------



## Keesha

Where is your safety guard Gary?
Nice saw. Does it ever kick back? 
That’s one thing I hate about using the table saw is the occasional kick back. With having pstd, it can be scary. 

Your shark kick back stick looks like it was fun to make. 
I still haven’t read through this yet but I promise I will. 
Lovely sunrise. That’s quite the view.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Where is your safety guard Gary?
> Nice saw. Does it ever kick back?
> That’s one thing I hate about using the table saw is the occasional kick back. With having pstd, it can be scary.
> 
> Your shark kick back stick looks like it was fun to make.
> I still haven’t read through this yet but I promise I will.
> Lovely sunrise. That’s quite the view.


I love/hate table saws

Some old pros...still with all their appendages, taught me to toss the guard
Can't recall what they said, but seemed to make sense 
Personally, I hate the lack of vision
I highly respect that style of saw

I reduced the kickback events with sharp blades
still...it's a table saw

no pressure on the reading
maybe whenever you can't sleep


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I love/hate table saws
> 
> Some old pros...still with all their appendages, taught me to toss the guard
> Can't recall what they said, but seemed to make sense
> Personally, I hate the lack of vision
> I highly respect that style of saw
> 
> I reduced the kickback events with sharp blades
> still...it's a table saw
> 
> no pressure on the reading
> maybe whenever you can't sleep



We don’t have the guard either. I was just messin’ with you.
Tablesaws are known for kickbacks. Sharp blades - yes!!!
Those help! Lol 

Tablesaws  are my least favourite power tool. 
I prefer the chop saw or bandsaw but sometimes they just won’t do. 


What type of wood do you have to work with and what’s your favourite type and why?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> What type of wood do you have to work with and what’s your favourite type and why?



My prize is my 12" sliding miter saw
it does almost everything...almost 





Favorite wood?
SPF in 2 x whatever
cedar in fence board dims

I stay away from oak and such
friend of mine hooked me up with some zebra wood
whoa
expensive kindling


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> My prize is my 12" sliding miter saw
> it does almost everything...almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite wood?
> SPF in 2 x whatever
> cedar in fence board dims
> 
> I stay away from oak and such
> friend of mine hooked me up with some zebra wood
> whoa
> expensive kindling



Oh yes. Mitre saw. I forgot about that one. A ridgit. Cool! 
Cedar is really nice to work with. It smells nice too. 
Zebra wood is very nice but expensive. Kindling?You’re using zebra wood for kindling? But then again it’s free. 
We use chopped up skid wood which is usually oak which I dislike working with but it’s free wood so can’t complain.
 Too grainy and porous. 
The fruit woods around here are nice to work with but they warp easier than most other woods. Apple and cherry. 
We have some beech and ash which are very hardwoods. Maple is nice to work with but difficult to finish. 

I guess you must have a wood stove. 

Nice shed.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Oh yes. Mitre saw. I forgot about that one. A ridgit. Cool!
> Cedar is really nice to work with. It smells nice too.
> Zebra wood is very nice but expensive. Kindling?You’re using zebra wood for kindling? But then again it’s free.
> We use chopped up skid wood which is usually oak which I dislike working with but it’s free wood so can’t complain.
> Too grainy and porous.
> The fruit woods around here are nice to work with but they warp easier than most other woods. Apple and cherry.
> We have some beech and ash which are very hardwoods. Maple is nice to work with but difficult to finish.
> 
> I guess you must have a wood stove.
> 
> Nice shed.



I was being trite about kindling...it's what my mistakes become

Skid wood, mostly knotty oak back in the day, became much sought after
barn wood too...the wormier the better

we have a very large earth stove
it warms most evenings

the shed is my shop


(you really should click thru the thread)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Had a bit of a storm blow thru
> 
> Little snow
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly wind
> 
> It’s a bit unnerving to hear trees pop thru the night
> 
> Mostly small, unhealthy ones
> 
> Nature’s housekeeping
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get a cold snap
> 
> -7°F predicted
> 
> 
> 
> Snow or no snow
> 
> It’s now winter
> 
> 
> 
> First year we moved here we lost a dozen trees to winds pushing 100 mph
> 
> 50 mph sustained
> 
> 
> 
> Got lucky
> 
> A tree just missed our only genny (generator) at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one fell right in front of the Wrangler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others, larger ones, just toppled over
> 
> The ‘soil’ here is mostly pumice, thanks to Mt Mazama (Crater Lake)
> 
> 15 mi due east
> 
> Two feet below that is hard pan, virtually cement
> 
> Once a tree gets so big, so tall, it’s gonna come down
> 
> Happily, they haven’t landed on our cabins
> 
> And, now, the large ones that once threatened, have been consumed, chunk by chunk, warming our winters, heating our water, cooking our food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in some sorta vortex.
> 
> Winds come from all directions
> 
> They can originate from the north, and come in from the south.
> 
> The last two years, they’ve abated some
> 
> But
> 
> They come up from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The weather’ here
> 
> Is seldom a dull conversation
> 
> Even a normal sun filled day makes one thankful, grateful
> 
> Savoring each vibrant moment
> especially mornings
> sipping hot coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no complaints


Holy smokes. What type of tree is this. Goodness! These would do some serious damage if they fall.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Had that same thought before we moved here
> Considered it a necessity
> $20K and up for anything worthy
> Old Ford 9Ns are out there, but parts, not so much
> The lad, 2 mi up the path, that forges all my hinges and knives, has a very nice tractor
> ….and a very nice pole barn to put it in
> …..aaaand he pays for the repairs
> 
> He is also the lad that plows the snow when necessary
> 
> THAT, I don’t mind paying for
> (figger I’m $30K ahead, looks nice in my fire safe)
> 
> I do have the walk behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what would I do with Bone-a-part?



:lofl: :clap:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Holy smokes. What type of tree is this. Goodness! These would do some serious damage if they fall.



Just overgrown lodge pole pine

Shallow rooted, get a certain size they'll come over, wind or ice thaw then wind


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Just overgrown lodge pole pine
> 
> Shallow rooted, get a certain size they'll come over, wind or ice thaw then wind



Round about 2007 we had a microburst come down on the New Hampshire property, it tore a 70+ foot pine right out of the ground, root ball and all. Worst part of it is the tree landed straight across my 22 foot pontoon boat and dock with about 30 feet of the tree hanging suspended over the water beyond the end of the dock. The root ball stood about 8 feet high out of the ground. Clean up was a total pain in the butt, luckily I had a nice neighbor with a chainsaw that came over and helped me with it. The two of us with chainsaws humming and my 4 wheeler to tow away the big pieces took a full day to carefully remove the tree and get it out of the way. When we were finished we were so covered in sap that our clothes had to be thrown away. Once we were able to view everything clearly, surprisingly the damage wasn't as bad as originally thought. The branches of the tree impaling themselves in the ground helped lessen the blow of the tree on the boat and dock. The boat started and ran fine, but needed a couple new seats, some railings and a new floor which on a pontoon is nothing but sheets of pressure treated plywood and some marine carpet. The insurance company totaled the boat and cut me a check for $9500 for the boat and to repair the dock, but they didn't want the boat. The 75HP motor was worth at least $5K by itself at the time, at the very least I could sell that and recoup some money. So I looked into how much it would cost for me to purchase the new parts, strip the boat down and replace all of the damaged items on the boat myself. When all was said and done, with my free labor, everything including the dock repair cost me about $6500, so I ended up okay out of the deal. To replace my boat would've cost me well over $16K.

Trees are like water in that both are important for life and serve a great purpose when they remain where they belong.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Round about 2007 we had a microburst come down on the New Hampshire property, it tore a 70+ foot pine right out of the ground, root ball and all. Worst part of it is the tree landed straight across my 22 foot pontoon boat and dock with about 30 feet of the tree hanging suspended over the water beyond the end of the dock. The root ball stood about 8 feet high out of the ground. Clean up was a total pain in the butt, luckily I had a nice neighbor with a chainsaw that came over and helped me with it. The two of us with chainsaws humming and my 4 wheeler to tow away the big pieces took a full day to carefully remove the tree and get it out of the way. When we were finished we were so covered in sap that our clothes had to be thrown away. Once we were able to view everything clearly, surprisingly the damage wasn't as bad as originally thought. The branches of the tree impaling themselves in the ground helped lessen the blow of the tree on the boat and dock. The boat started and ran fine, but needed a couple new seats, some railings and a new floor which on a pontoon is nothing but sheets of pressure treated plywood and some marine carpet. The insurance company totaled the boat and cut me a check for $9500 for the boat and to repair the dock, but they didn't want the boat. The 75HP motor was worth at least $5K by itself at the time, at the very least I could sell that and recoup some money. So I looked into how much it would cost for me to purchase the new parts, strip the boat down and replace all of the damaged items on the boat myself. When all was said and done, with my free labor, everything including the dock repair cost me about $6500, so I ended up okay out of the deal. To replace my boat would've cost me well over $16K.
> 
> Trees are like water in that both are important for life and serve a great purpose when they remain where they belong.



That, sir, sounds like an adventure


_*'Trees are like water in that both are important for life and serve a great purpose when they remain where they belong'

*_I'm going to etch this somewhere


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> That, sir, sounds like an adventure
> 
> 
> _*'Trees are like water in that both are important for life and serve a great purpose when they remain where they belong'
> 
> *_I'm going to etch this somewhere



It was an adventure I don't want to repeat, but it's always good to conquer the challenges life throws at ya.

Etch away my friend.

Every year at Spring time I get the itch for another lake house, a few more years and I'm going to make it a reality again.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> It was an adventure I don't want to repeat, but it's always good to conquer the challenges life throws at ya.
> 
> Etch away my friend.
> 
> Every year at Spring time I get the itch for another lake house, a few more years and I'm going to make it a reality again.




Do not

....wait too long


----------



## Keesha

What footings did you use for the base of your cabin? Is there space underneath it?


Will you still move higher up the mountain to the 20 acres you purchased?


Bracket for the chimney really good idea 


Was the jelly cabinet done in cedar?. After staining do you add any type of finish like polyurethane or shellac etc.,
Etsy is a good venue for sales. Your only problem will be the cost of shipping such large things. You may want to consider making smaller things like jewelry, wooden utensils etc., We had a store and made over $10,000 in sales our first year. It only costs .20 to list an item for 4 months. If it sells Etsy takes 3.5 % of the Sales. The Etsy software is really user friendly and super easy to use. 


What do you put your hot wood stove ashes in?


A trash bug. Never heard of them. 


Did you end up taking all those pine trees down that were close to your house? 
I was shocked by how shallow the roots were. A few weeks ago we had a huge wind storm and many trees got knocked over. Many of them were pine or other softwoods but other trees which don’t have deep root systems. It CAN be dangerous having them so close to your house so I could understand your concern. 


Do you have any type of septic system?


Do you have any type of root cellar? 


The rabbit story was  VERY disturbing to me and that’s all I’m gonna say about it.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> What footings did you use for the base of your cabin? Is there space underneath it?
> *2 x 6 planks across treated 4 x 4s laid on Tyvek sheeting on top of concrete blocks.
> There's enough gap to 'breathe'
> *
> 
> Will you still move higher up the mountain to the 20 acres you purchased?
> _*Quite possible*_
> 
> 
> Bracket for the chimney really good idea
> 
> 
> Was the jelly cabinet done in cedar?. After staining do you add any type of finish like polyurethane or shellac etc.,
> Etsy is a good venue for sales. Your only problem will be the cost of shipping such large things. You may want to consider making smaller things like jewelry, wooden utensils etc., We had a store and made over $10,000 in sales our first year. It only costs .20 to list an item for 4 months. If it sells Etsy takes 3.5 % of the Sales. The Etsy software is really user friendly and super easy to use.
> _*all cedar, just stain
> selling thru a local outlet in downtown K Falls (no shipping)*_
> 
> 
> What do you put your hot wood stove ashes in?
> _*wheelbarrow
> *_
> 
> A trash bug. Never heard of them.
> _*Me neither *_
> 
> 
> Did you end up taking all those pine trees down that were close to your house?
> _*No
> The trees you see are no threat*_
> I was shocked by how shallow the roots were. A few weeks ago we had a huge wind storm and many trees got knocked over. Many of them were pine or other softwoods but other trees which don’t have deep root systems. It CAN be dangerous having them so close to your house so I could understand your concern.
> 
> 
> Do you have any type of septic system?
> 
> _*We have a process to conform it into compost*_
> 
> 
> Do you have any type of root cellar?
> *No*
> 
> 
> The rabbit story was  VERY disturbing to me and that’s all I’m gonna say about it.



If I'm unclear, please point out my shortcoming and I'll do my best to explain


----------



## Keesha

I’m glad you found an outlet to sell your handmade stuff Gary. No shipping makes this all worthwhile. 
Ok I’m halfway through your journal now and find it most interesting. Your pictures are awesome as is your lifestyle


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I’m glad you found an outlet to sell your handmade stuff Gary. No shipping makes this all worthwhile.
> Ok I’m halfway through your journal now and find it most interesting. Your pictures are awesome as is your lifestyle



Glad you're enjoying, kid


----------



## Gary O'

Just checking in

Been awhile

Only real thing of note (and why I'm posting) is Mt Black Bear dropped in night before last

He continues to get the jump on me, but at least this time I got to see his face

Not sure why the camera battery decided to die that same evening

but it's ready for next time

I *WILL *shoot that bear
with my Nikon
no matter how many T-bones it takes


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> Just checking in
> 
> *WILL *shoot that bear
> with my Nikon
> no matter how many T-bones it takes




Don't let him get the best of you bro......I agree more T-bones is the answer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Just checking in
> 
> Been awhile
> 
> Only real thing of note (and why I'm posting) is Mt Black Bear dropped in night before last
> 
> He continues to get the jump on me, but at least this time I got to see his face
> 
> Not sure why the camera battery decided to die that same evening
> 
> but it's ready for next time
> 
> I *WILL *shoot that bear
> with my Nikon
> no matter how many T-bones it takes


----------



## Gary O'

Took a break from today’s project
Sat in the camp chair
A large shadow glided low
Redtails, four of them
Circling 
By the time I got my camera, they’d caught an updraft, wafting, soaring
….and were eventually….no more






One day, one day, I’ll get my redtail
Gosh they’re gorgeous when the sun's rays beam thru their tail feathers


----------



## Gary O'

*Little brown bird

* Been seeing this little guy almost every day

‘Little brown bird’ is such a meager description
 Gotta be some sorta wren
 Its hue is so soft, so delicate

 Finally got a shot





 It in no way does justice 
 Watched him sing just now
 Tiny cheeks puffed out

 Sweetest little happy song


 My night is made


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great photos Gary, thanks for sharing.  The little birdie looks very sweet, wish I could hear the song.


----------



## JimW

Nice pic Gary.

We've had a Robin's nest on top of the wreath on our front door since we came back from vacation in May. The mother Robin laid 4 turquoise eggs and sat on it for about 2 weeks til the 4 babies hatched. The last of the 4 babies just flew away yesterday, the nest is now empty. It's been fun watching the whole process from start to finish. Not so much fun being dive bombed by Mommy and Daddy bird when we went anywhere the front porch however, lol. Our mailman has been delivering the mail to our backdoor for the last month. Below is a pic of Mommy bird sitting on the eggs, she made a mess of the glass so the pic isn't all that clear. My wife has some nice pics of the nest and the babies, I'll try to get some posted here shortly.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> *Little brown bird
> 
> * Been seeing this little guy almost every day
> 
> ‘Little brown bird’ is such a meager description
> Gotta be some sorta wren
> Its hue is so soft, so delicate
> 
> Finally got a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It in no way does justice
> Watched him sing just now
> Tiny cheeks puffed out
> 
> Sweetest little happy song
> 
> 
> My night is made



Could it be a Jenny Wren?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Could it be a Jenny Wren?



I do believe you nailed it

there's two now
and getting quite friendly

They've joined the nuthatches and chickadees in the aggressively friendly dept

somewhat unnerving when they fly at you

May experiment with hand feeding on a not so busy day

Building my lady an enclosed porch so she can weave and knit outside, without contending with skeeters, flies and other more weird bugs we seem to get.
There's a fly like, beetle, wasp thing that doesn't attack, but seems to enjoy landing near by and watching me build.
I swatted the first few, but have come to like their company.

I may have been in the woods too long....


----------



## Meanderer

.... a friendly bug, is a happy bug!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> My wife has some nice pics of the nest and the babies, I'll try to get some posted here shortly.
> 
> View attachment 53155



Please do


----------



## Gary O'

Got a few more pics of my little wren
the little guy has no fear

he just may very well be posing


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Please do



Here's a couple pics my wife took of the Mama Robin feeding her babies. There were four eggs in the nest and they all hatched. As far as we know all four babies survived and flew away on their own. Our mailman is relieved that they're gone, lol. I considered telling him he was whimpus for being afraid of the Mama bird and not delivering our mail for a week, but I decided that receiving our mail every day was more important. If you look closely at the second pic you can see all four beaks of the babies.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Here's a couple pics my wife took of the Mama Robin feeding her babies. There were four eggs in the nest and they all hatched. As far as we know all four babies survived and flew away on their own. Our mailman is relieved that they're gone, lol. I considered telling him he was whimpus for being afraid of the Mama bird and not delivering our mail for a week, but I decided that receiving our mail every day was more important. If you look closely at the second pic you can see all four beaks of the babies.
> 
> View attachment 53246View attachment 53247



Just one question...how, how, how...did yer wife... get into the nest?
She really must be 'the little woman'

great pics


----------



## RadishRose

Great pics!


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Just one question...how, how, how...did yer wife... get into the nest?
> She really must be 'the little woman'
> 
> great pics





RadishRose said:


> Great pics!



Thank you Gary & Rose. 

Believe me that Robin was watching her every move, you can see her giving my wife the stink eye in that first pic, lol.

When I went out on the porch on Saturday to take the nest down and clean the glass, that Momma Robin landed in the front yard and squacked at me, lol.


----------



## Gary O'

So, from time to time, season to season, we get the occasional being not common to our domain.
A wolf, a bear, a cougar, a badger.
Coyotes don’t count, as they’re rife, but their evening songs of a foggy quietude would be sorely missed if they weren’t so present.

A few days ago I heard the off-putting sound of what the cougar seems to think is a great imitation of a lost baby, crying in the woods. This is a bit rare, but not so uncommon. 
Somewhat eerily unnerving when too far from the cabin.

However, yesterday, I heard a distinct ‘gobble, gobble’.
It didn’t immediately register that it may be a wild turkey.
I’ve been told they are present. 
When told, I usually reply with ‘yeah, right’ as I’ve never seen ‘em, ever…in my life.

But, I gotta say, that’s gotta be what it was.
My Nikon will be at the ready.

….so will be my shotgun.

….and the oven.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, the most "out of area" visitor, we've had was a Great Horned Owl, who stopped by some years back.  When it's 6 foot wing span darkened the ground, the birds disappeared from the sky like they were vacuumed!  It stayed a day or so in the pines and then moved on.  It was quite a sight on the ground under the "bird" feeder!  Wild turkeys and geese, when in season.  An occasional fox or coyote very rarely. 

Don Edwards - Coyotes


----------



## Meanderer

great horned owl sound - call


----------



## JimW

We got wild turkeys everywhere here. One day I came home from work and there were half a dozen of them in my backyard. They run in groups, sometimes 8 or more and when they cross the street they stop traffic for a few minutes. Suckers can fly pretty good too.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, the most "out of area" visitor, we've had was a Great Horned Owl, who stopped by some years back.  When it's 6 foot wing span darkened the ground, the birds disappeared from the sky like they were vacuumed!  It stayed a day or so in the pines and then moved on.  It was quite a sight on the ground under the "bird" feeder!  Wild turkeys and geese, when in season.  An occasional fox or coyote very rarely.



We've had an owl
incredible bird

'tis a sweet occasion when they visit

(the two pics or vids are just black frames)


----------



## Gary O'

Busy season now
Building
Improvements here and there

Still

Taking time to stop, gaze

Most dawns find deer sneaking by our place, via the meadow.
They’re not stopping anymore.
Seems word is out
‘Gary O’ has a gun…and he’ll use it’

It’s prolly because everthing garden is now in wire cages.
Even the four fruit trees.

Or

Maybe they jus’ don’t care for the sound of a shotgun, or a 357 whizzing over their heads

Still, 

There’s always some wizass yearling buck;


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Busy season now
> Building
> Improvements here and there
> 
> Still
> 
> Taking time to stop, gaze
> 
> Most dawns find deer sneaking by our place, via the meadow.
> They’re not stopping anymore.
> Seems word is out
> ‘Gary O’ has a gun…and he’ll use it’
> 
> It’s prolly because everthing garden is now in wire cages.
> Even the four fruit trees.
> 
> Or
> 
> Maybe they jus’ don’t care for the sound of a shotgun, or a 357 whizzing over their heads
> 
> Still,
> 
> There’s always some wizass yearling buck;



:laugh:

Them deer can be tough.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Them deer can be tough.



got the black screen (gotta be my PC)

but yes, they can be tough
Had one stop, consider charging me
I raised my antler arms, hands open
He backed down
Gave me a profile
I could'a drawn red lines on his flank, depicting cuts of meat

too pretty, though

still..big fella...freezer full, big


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> got the black screen (gotta by my PC)
> 
> but yes, they can be tough
> Had one stop, consider charging me
> I raised my antler arms, hands open
> He backed down
> Gave me a profile
> I could'a drawn red lines on his flank, depicting cuts of meat
> 
> too pretty, though
> 
> still..big fella...freezer full, big



Was a youtube vid of a white tail buck stomping on a hunter. You may have seen it before, it's been around a while.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Was a youtube vid of a white tail buck stomping on a hunter. You may have seen it before, it's been around a while.



Saw one where the buck was on his hind legs, forelegs were pummeling away...rather comical 

But, yeah, if they're the alpha, or in the rut, they can get after it


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Saw one where the buck was on his hind legs, forelegs were pummeling away...rather comical
> 
> But, yeah, if they're the alpha, or in the rut, they can get after it



That's the one, starts with the deer standing on it's hind legs then the hunter is flat on his back and the deer is stomping away on him.


----------



## Gary O'

gonna be a good day







ol' sol catching a dragon fly resting on the tip of my antenna basking in the ray


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Got a few more pics of my little wren
> the little guy has no fear
> 
> he just may very well be posing





turns out, that petrified steer head is not just fancy decoration anymore









Jenny has a home


----------



## Gary O'

....and my lady's spinning hut (enclosed deck) is taking shape


----------



## Gary O'

Our earth stove


Is golden



Paid $200 for it, craig’s list





Beat out a gent from Alaska that was gonna swing down to lay out $600 for it
He just wasn’t soon enough..heh, heh

No, it’s not certified
Turns out, certification has nothing to do with quality or quantity of warmth

Those in the know about wood stoves, know why they’re even more prized today than when they were being produced
The brick lined box is huge
The pipe is 8 inch diameter, not the puny 6 inch made now
The damper set up is simple in design but genius in flame manageability

Load it up before bed, close the damper, and enjoy the simmering warmth throughout a night of slumber
It never is let to go out all winter
Stoke it before trying to get to town and it’ll greet you with warmth if or whenever you get back

Summer, temps here swing from 90°F down to 30°F or lower in the early morn
It coaxes one to build a morning fire

When building a morning fire, the earth stove does require yer presence
Getting a good bed of coals dictates attention to those dampers
Otherwise, if you just light paper and kindling with a few med size sticks on top, and go about other duties, it’ll prolly commence to woof, and puff a bit of smoke into the room 

Once a bed of coals is established, however, it’s quite forgiving, and, well, tea water is then available anytime wanted

We seem to have gone thru a truck load of kindling and small wood this summer
Guess we’re spoiled…used to tough out the morn to keep the cabin cool in the day

Sometimes even cabin living can become a life of ease

If you work at it

Keep a fire


----------



## gumbud

sounds like bloody magic - d'ya take paying guests!! - ozzie dollars that is!  - I like ya bloody style ya's a woodsman - there was a doco once and I have never been able to lay me hands on it - the last of the mississippi fishermen - used to hunt and kill then turned into a conservationist and lived on the Mississippi - probably dead now but was quite a character! - you just remind me of him!!

ps: if ya can lay ya hands on it would sure appreciate it matey!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> sounds like bloody magic - d'ya take paying guests!! - ozzie dollars that is!


you'd be most welcome to share my fire

but

you'd be required to tell the stories
That'd be my fee
(I really enjoy what I've read so far)


----------



## gumbud

well I can't tell stories of nature like you do BUT: here goes for a buck or two or a few hundred!

I'd been interviewed at Hong Kong House in 1976 for a job vacancy which I won. It was fully understood that I was a married man with a wife a two kids who would all require to be with me for the duration of the contract [18mths -God wished it had been 18 yrs!]. 

We were of course all excited ; sometimes anxious but adventurous I suppose as we left the shores of UK and flew out on an adventure of a lifetime. We landed in Bahrain I think which was boring and we stayed on the plane; then Bombay which was beginning to get adventurous and exciting so when invited to disembark for an hour did so. Finally we arrived in old Hong Kong - Kai Tak airport which no longer exists. We approached the immigration desk nonchalantly. 

The immigration officer [Chinese] was straight faced and simple took my documents [not sure whether they were for the entire family or not?] However he stamped mine and said straight faced " you are entitle to enter and reside in HK for 18mths but your wife and children for only 3mths" - Can you imagine my surprise ; then horror and finally anger!!

I of course immediately challenged what I now considered to be this obnoxious character [which he was not!] and declared " then I will not be entering HK today for 18mths unless my wife and kids do so also" - the officer was rather nonplussed and wisely called for his supervisor who studied all the documents and stated " welcome to HK Mr XXXX and family - we do hope you enjoy your 18 mths stay with us" I never did find out what the hiccup was but we were greatly relived!!  $200 bucks for that one ta!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> well I can't tell stories of nature like you do BUT: here goes for a buck or two or a few hundred!



See?

Yer stuff holds me.

I don't get that very much.

Thank you for the yarn

I was last in Kowloon during Y2K, and UKs handing back over of HK 

Pretty festive

ran into some Afrikaners at the hotel bar
rowdy bunch
mouthy
almost got thrown in the gulag because of those two


----------



## gumbud

well I have many yarns of old honkers as some called it - about the time I was offered a 'cat' feast or wandering around deserted villages on Lantau Island or shopping at Kowloon 'stinky markets' and going to the Governors annual ball - everyday was a feast a mirage of a thousand images!


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ten-leaving-hong-kong-without-democracy-china


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> well I have many yarns of old honkers as some called it - about the time I was offered a 'cat' feast or wandering around deserted villages on Lantau Island or shopping at Kowloon 'stinky markets' and going to the Governors annual ball - everyday was a feast a mirage of a thousand images!



Best chow mien I ever had was in Guangdong  
open air café
dog is good, real good
the trick is to not put too much into the mix


----------



## Keesha

Well I was going to comment and mention what a lovely wood stove you got for a fabulous price but then I just read what looked like you guys talking about eating dogs and cats. 

Really? :yuk: That’s just super creepy. Ewwww.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Well I was going to comment and mention what a lovely wood stove you got for a fabulous price but then I just read what looked like you guys taking about eating dogs and cats.
> 
> Really? :yuk: That’s just super creepy. Ewwww.



There was other 'things'
Some of the finer eateries have fish tanks
Only there's more than just fish
Rather off putting


----------



## gumbud

well I'm sure there's a few squirrels about too ; wood pigeons for a nice pie - the odd caribou perhaps - mountain lion ;elk etc etc


----------



## gumbud

Well a relaxing day today being Sats on the mats [saturday] I neologize at times ! - so just me and the rest of the world - netting! - then i was summoned - the MIL and partner will be arriving shortly and as the chief entertainment officer I am expected to attend. But I love it all and we always  have a great laugh about life in general - compare all our cancer growths ; talk about future medic appointments and any recent accidents! 

but it's done in a jovial and friendly way.  few cups of tea and the MIL partner loves cooking so always brings a cake. for some reason they are all going down to the marsh early sunset 5ish and will sit and wait and watch the moon arrive - would I like to partake - NO - there are marsh flies - big buggers - the odd croc sometimes and mud potholes - no I'll mind the shack!!:darth:


----------



## gumbud

Gary O' said:


> We've had an owl
> incredible bird
> 
> 'tis a sweet occasion when they visit
> 
> (the two pics or vids are just black frames)



gary - I'm getting some black frames on youtube postings but not all - maybe another question for admin?


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> gary - I'm getting some black frames on youtube postings but not all - maybe another question for admin?


youtube?
I can't help ya, pard

Have you played with this site's PM feature?


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> See?
> I was last in Kowloon during Y2K, and UKs handing back over of HK




This Chinese restaurant is about 1.5 miles from my house.


----------



## gumbud

well they can look good from the front but what counts is who's in the kitchen. When I lived in the capital city of our state of W.Australia they would pay hundreds of thousands to get the best chefs out of HK and into OZ - the Chinese of course love their food [as we love their food] but will soon tell ya if you have a good chef OR not. You must have checked it out by now JIM?

Gary I started your thread a few hrs ago - then the lad rang and we always have unlimited yarning - then I continued and have just finished. What can I say - "you're a sucker for work" AND I do think your building romances your good lady? You also make it sound a little bit easy for the rest of us but in truth it isn't - it IS bloody hard work - but also a labor of love.  I also think you jealousy guard your ladys privacy - OR is she very shy for the camera? just askin!

It seems like there should be much more to come - your lifestyle is in a way still in its infancy? the best is yet to come I think. Maybe time to relax a bit more - not so much dashing about? ya not building a resort for us all are ya?

so as many others have said Gary and your dear lady - many thanks for having an open house and sharing your amazing adventure with us all - yes I do think there should be a book in the offing?

And now for you another  tale of Honkers? - after escaping from the clutches of the immigration guards we were picked up by a gentle unassuming Chinese man who I quickly learned was to be my boss. At my interview in HK House London, they had asked me " how do you think you will fit into a different culture and working environment" - well said I rather naively " I think I have to experience and skills to run a health training dept" - I was rather cut short by the interviewer who said " well you will be working in such a dept but you will not be the head - the head is chinese"! I think I just gulped and said 'fine" 

So there I was through the airport and met by my new boss and the departmental car which had been ordered to accomodate two adults ; two children and all our luggage - plus the driver and my new boss. Well we all squashed in and had a sort of awkward drive to the dept then back to our temporary hotel with I think just a stilted conversation between me and my new boss. We were booked into the Merlin Hotel which I think is no longer standing but had huge bedrooms - one for my wife and I and one for the kids. Tsim Tse Tsui was now our 'paradise' of dangers and bedazzlements.


----------



## gumbud

and here's another little gift to welcome you into your new home - did you collect any along the way?

this is my interpretation of a top end winter [ a very mild one - we get no snow over west!! - can you imagine our longings for snow??]


Winter in Never Never Land

The dawn creeps in ; six hrs past twelve
Sometimes a mist of gossamer
No cymbal sound brings in the change
It quietly says ‘I’ve re-arranged

The stillness and the silence
Seems to hang like Turin shroud
The dogs sleep on ; the lizards peak
Out at the wooded crowd

It’s as frozen as a snap shot
Embedded in the eye
It sits and waits for yawning earth
To give its new day cry

And then as if a gong had struck
The dawn gives up its silent thrust
It turns its back and disappears
As if suns rays are just too fierce


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> This Chinese restaurant is about 1.5 miles from my house.



Makes me hungry

Good food?


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> and here's another little gift to welcome you into your new home - did you collect any along the way?
> 
> this is my interpretation of a top end winter [ a very mild one - we get no snow over west!! - can you imagine our longings for snow??]
> 
> 
> Winter in Never Never Land
> 
> The dawn creeps in ; six hrs past twelve
> Sometimes a mist of gossamer
> No cymbal sound brings in the change
> It quietly says ‘I’ve re-arranged
> 
> The stillness and the silence
> Seems to hang like Turin shroud
> The dogs sleep on ; the lizards peak
> Out at the wooded crowd
> 
> It’s as frozen as a snap shot
> Embedded in the eye
> It sits and waits for yawning earth
> To give its new day cry
> 
> And then as if a gong had struck
> The dawn gives up its silent thrust
> It turns its back and disappears
> As if suns rays are just too fierce




N-I-I-I-C-E

Thank you for this, gee bud


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Makes me hungry
> 
> Good food?



Food is okay, but there's much better to be had in the area. It's kind of a touristy attraction as well as a restaurant. They have different rooms with different themes and a comedy club and function room as well. The place is huge, seats around 1200 and it's packed on the weekends. They have to start cooking food for the weekend crowds in the morning to make sure they can keep up with the demand at night, so there's a good chance you're getting food that was sitting around for a bit. It's better during the week when it's less crowded than on weekends when it's crazy busy. It's been owned by the Wong family since the 50's. It was originally called the Mandarin House and changed to the Kowloon around 1960 or so. Wife and I usually go about once a year, just because.

This room is called The Lagoon.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Food is okay, but there's much better to be had in the area.  .
> 
> This room is called The Lagoon.



Looks sixtyish for sure

Sad that alota Asian eateries are 'OK' to not so OK here in the states.

Wunna my bosses, VP of operations, invited us out to lunch.
Mr Tsai (from HK) knew Asian food.
Said several things to the waiter
The waiter brought out the cook
Guess he told 'em to go authentic

Never, ever tasted anything like it

'Savory' is not enough word


----------



## gumbud

the problem is 'who are they catering for mainly' if its gweilos then the food is chinglish - but if there is a plenty full crowd of Chinese then they will demand the best. Same here with Indian; Vietnamese etc if ya want authentic then take all ya Asian friends 

:drool1:

ps : do you do asian at the lodge Gary?  layful:


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> the problem is 'who are they catering for mainly' if its gweilos then the food is chinglish - but if there is a plenty full crowd of Chinese then they will demand the best. Same here with Indian; Vietnamese etc if ya want authentic then take all ya Asian friends
> 
> :drool1:
> 
> ps : do you do asian at the lodge Gary?  layful:


No
My lady leans t'ward the more simple foods 
it may or may not be because she's Cherokee 
I grill steak about once a week, but other than that, we eat quite simple.
In summer I eat very little
Get too filled, and thirst becomes overwhelming when doing physical work

This fourth I'll be grilling BBQ chicken
Other than steak, it's my specialty, and folks don't leave leftovers

There is a decent Asian eatery in town
It's a buffet
Goin' there today
their hot and sour soup rocks pretty hard


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Looks sixtyish for sure
> 
> Sad that alota Asian eateries are 'OK' to not so OK here in the states.
> 
> Wunna my bosses, VP of operations, invited us out to lunch.
> Mr Tsai (from HK) knew Asian food.
> Said several things to the waiter
> The waiter brought out the cook
> Guess he told 'em to go authentic
> 
> Never, ever tasted anything like it
> 
> 'Savory' is not enough word



The whole place is stuck in the 60's. One of the hostesses is a 60 something Asian woman that usually wears a one piece leopard jumpsuit. :laugh:  

The place we like to go for a more authentic Chinese meal is Su Changs, located in Peabody, Mass. There is usually a good amount of Asian clientele which is always a good sign.



gumbud said:


> the problem is 'who are they catering for mainly' if its gweilos then the food is chinglish - but if there is a plenty full crowd of Chinese then they will demand the best. Same here with Indian; Vietnamese etc if ya want authentic then take all ya Asian friends
> 
> :drool1:
> 
> ps : do you do asian at the lodge Gary?  layful:



This Kowloon restaurant is definitely what we call Americanized Chinese food, which is the usuall egg rolls, chicken fingers, fried shrimp, chicken wing wing, sweet sauce fare.

BTW, Hello and welcome to the board Gumbud!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> The place we like to go for a more authentic Chinese meal is Su Changs, located in Peabody, Mass. There is usually a good amount of Asian clientele which is always a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> This Kowloon restaurant is definitely what we call Americanized Chinese food, which is the usuall egg rolls, chicken fingers, fried shrimp, chicken wing wing, sweet sauce fare.
> 
> BTW, Hello and welcome to the board Gumbud!



I have a yen to hit a place called *Chang's Mongolian Grill
*It's a buffet of raw foods of which you take to the grill for them to toss around
I load up there

(I'd say 'welcome' to geebud too, but we're already pals)


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> I have a yen to hit a place called *Chang's Mongolian Grill
> *It's a buffet of raw foods of which you take to the grill for them to toss around
> I load up there
> 
> (I'd say 'welcome' to geebud too, but we're already pals)



There are a couple of those style restaurants in Boston, one is called Fire & Ice.

Looks like this.


----------



## gumbud

JimW said:


> The whole place is stuck in the 60's. One of the hostesses is a 60 something Asian woman that usually wears a one piece leopard jumpsuit. :laugh:
> 
> The place we like to go for a more authentic Chinese meal is Su Changs, located in Peabody, Mass. There is usually a good amount of Asian clientele which is always a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> This Kowloon restaurant is definitely what we call Americanized Chinese food, which is the usuall egg rolls, chicken fingers, fried shrimp, chicken wing wing, sweet sauce fare.
> 
> BTW, Hello and welcome to the board Gumbud!



why many thanks dear Sir - I do envy you being able to get hold of the good quality hemp stuff - we can't get anything legally without a doctors intervention - my aches and pains could do with some!


----------



## JimW

gumbud said:


> why many thanks dear Sir - I do envy you being able to get hold of the good quality hemp stuff - we can't get anything legally without a doctors intervention - my aches and pains could do with some!



The stuff is amazing, really helps with my aches and pains which these days are many. Gary turned me onto it, I owe him a few cold ones for the info.


----------



## gumbud

having worked in the health industry all of my life there is perhaps a cautionary line to easing pain. Sometimes pain is a sign; a warning that things are either getting worst or we need to slow down and let things get better - so pain is not always something to be got rid of and forgotten. I have a bad knee at the moment that is healing but is still painful with full pressure - if I remove the pain and then start walking normally I could be doing MORE damage - so sometimes it's useful to 'listen' to our pain!


----------



## gumbud

Hi Gary and spouse! - did I tell you the tale of "Helmut the Hermit"? of course I didn't - well Helmut is now dead God bless his cotton socks but lived a similar lifestyle to yuz two. But his was on the side of the mighty Fitzroy river here in the top end westward way. And as you may have guessed Helmut was german. I went out to visit him only once. However will try to get some photos of the guy which always makes a story more interesting and get back to ya. God my credit is creakin up ain't it just!


----------



## gumbud

and other thing Gary - how come you've got time to take so many pics and still get on with all your building etc etc - OR have you finished building now?? still got me canon out now - [no not that one - the picture thingy one! ] and charging up the battery right now - next painful step will be to go and take pics and THEN transfer them onto my pc - it's not as simple as the old days is it?


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> having worked in the health industry all of my life there is perhaps a cautionary line to easing pain. Sometimes pain is a sign; a warning that things are either getting worst or we need to slow down and let things get better - so pain is not always something to be got rid of and forgotten. I have a bad knee at the moment that is healing but is still painful with full pressure - if I remove the pain and then start walking normally I could be doing MORE damage - so sometimes it's useful to 'listen' to our pain!


I know that one, and thought the same for a very long time.
I wanna know the pain, let it tell me.

However, a few years back, I broke some ribs. 
My ribs have gone thru some stuff, boxing didn't help, but falling out of a tree, then falling down some porch stairs a couple days later, of which the hand rail stopped me via my side, pretty much did me in for a spell.
My lady coerced me into seeing a doc.
He said 'you've got some broken ribs' (duh), and commenced to write out a prescription for pain. 
I told him I'd just as soon do without the pain meds.
He said, 'It's not for you, *it's for your wife, so she can get some sleep*'


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> However will try to get some photos of the guy which always makes a story more interesting and get back to ya.


I'll wait here. No hurry, no worry


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> and other thing Gary - how come you've got time to take so many pics and still get on with all your building etc etc - OR have you finished building now?? still got me canon out now - [no not that one - the picture thingy one! ] and charging up the battery right now - next painful step will be to go and take pics and THEN transfer them onto my pc - it's not as simple as the old days is it?



I've forced myself to take a few pics when resting.
Building is never done (I hope).

Actually, taking, developing, transferring pics has never been easier, thanks to digital technology. 
However, keeping pace with procedural nuances, of which are s-o-o-o critical to success, is bit of a task.

Like my buddy always misquoted 'even rocket surgery is easy...if you know how'


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> The stuff is amazing, really helps with my aches and pains which these days are many. Gary turned me onto it, *I owe him a few cold ones for the info*.



You are probably waiting for my shipping address


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> You are probably waiting for my shipping address



:laugh:

:cheers:


----------



## Gary O'

We do get some meager blossoms here in the high desert.
At 4550’ elevation, plant life struggles a bit.
Cold, frozen evenings are ever present, even in July.
Still
What does bloom is, to the closer look, pretty enjoyable

I have little knowledge of plant life, as I thought sure this was Queen Anne’s lace.
Turns out it’s yarrow 





The mullein, or ‘cowboy toilet paper’, has yet to blossom
It does smoke when cut/dried, and is purported to cure lung disorders…but tastes horrible





This little insignificant looking tubular grass like looking stuff is called Baltic reed
And plays a huge role in finding water
If you have it growing in a patch, the water table is high




(our static water level here is 14 feet)

The others I have yet to name;




















some of the leaf formations on this one looks like tiny angels





(I know, I know....gone 'round the bend....I'll be outside)


----------



## Meanderer

*Caution!*


----------



## gumbud

now that looks like a nice place to settle in - just me and dandelion beer! whoo eya! - shhhh - don't tell the neighbors - where are the neighbors - ain't seen them for years!


----------



## RadishRose

, Meanderer!


----------



## Meanderer

Yellow Peril Dandelion Wine


----------



## gumbud

how do ya turn it alcoholic?:cheers:


----------



## Meanderer

gumbud said:


> how do ya turn it alcoholic?:cheers:



Apologies, all around....seems we've stumbled on a NON-alcoholic version!  Here is another link: How to make dandelion and burdock beer


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Apologies, all around....seems we've stumbled on a NON-alcoholic version!  Here is another link: How to make dandelion and burdock beer



Dang that looks good
I think it quenched my thirst just seein' it


----------



## Gary O'

apologies for the previous out of focus 'close ups'
I'd just enlarged the pics...sheeesh

here's the real (better) close ups;





















I know, they're nothing like the flora of the valleys, but, we enjoy what we get

and getting, say, a garden, requires wire mesh
we discovered this, our third year

built a screen house
so far, so good










everything else in cages
yielding berries and rhubarb
berries and rhubarb make pies
pies make....happiness


----------



## gumbud

the plants look like their in prison!! - even though the prison warden is kind and considerate!!


----------



## gumbud

sounds a good recipe now where down under can I find some dandelion and burdock roots ? - woolworths - nah dunny think so - I'll have to talk to an old friend that does a special kind of gardening - bionic or some sort - she mixes all sorts of herbs etc and pours them on raised mounds of soil - under the ozzy type of green house - loose netting over a simple metal piped frame - all very flexible - I'll try and get some photos of them sometime when I'm visiting. - I'm sure she could grow them - she has magic hands!!

anyway must just crack open a bottle of me homemade real ale beer at 69 $A cents a liter - I make 25 litres a week - bottle 25 liters when necessary and drink 25 liters slowly!


----------



## gumbud

like ya craftsman ship Gary but ya could tidy up the workshop a bit? :beerandwhistle:


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you mentioned Henry Weinhard's Root Beer, awhile back.  I assume it was the alcoholic version?  ...or is it not root beer?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, you mentioned Henry Weinhard's Root Beer, awhile back.  I assume it was the alcoholic version?  ...or is it not root beer?
> 
> View attachment 53755
> View attachment 53756



'twas the real deal
don't believe roots were involved


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> the plants look like their in prison!! - even though the prison warden is kind and considerate!!



This area, at 4550 ft elev, is a bit tricky
Gentleman down the path advised me ‘it takes five years to find any success in raising….anything.’
He went on to say, ‘it takes three years to come to the knowledge of what you can’t do’

We became rather smug the first year.
Everthing we planted, grew, and produced.
Then
The deer ate it
What they didn’t eat, the ground squirrels took care of
Anything that happened to get missed, the frozen evenings took care of

Our second year, we ate a lot of green tomatoes 

It was 37°F (2.8 C) last night
Night before last it got down to 30°F (-1 C)
The less hardy plants get covered
Temps in the next few days will be reaching 90°F (32 C)

Our growing season is two months, July and August, and those are risky
Folks that visit us, from the Willamette Valley, sorta chuckle at our meager production
Smug bastards they are

We’ve learned, our fourth season, to give ourselves a chance
Work hard at it
And pray
...and work harder
while battling the three Cs...cold, critters. and creepy-crawlies


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> like ya craftsman ship Gary but ya could tidy up the workshop a bit? :beerandwhistle:



The last I saw of the workbench surface was when I built it






















I figger if I can still find everthing, I’m good

aaaaand

A tidy shop…is an unused shop

Even though it may look a tad unkempt, my rule, strictly adhered to, is everthing in its place
The things on the workbench, well, that’s their place, and whatever the current projects
I’m usually on three projects at a time

But thanks for the observation (I used to have yer OCD)

I do tidy up before guests appear...usually


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## gumbud

Meanderer said:


>




ah!!! - that's exactly what I was thinking about !! 

Gary I jest love the way you always include centigrade figures as well as your antiquated faranheit ones - we are all waiting for you to go fully metric. what measurements to you use when constructing?

and :  (I used to have yer OCD) - yes so did I but know I can never find anyfing!!

but ya know if I ever found myself lost in those parts I hope I'd have ya phone number??


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> Gary I jest love the way you always include centigrade figures as well as your antiquated faranheit ones - we are all waiting for you to go fully metric. what measurements to you use when constructing?



I still use inches and feet

The metric system makes so much more sense, but I'm stuck
I can envision inches and feet in whatever length
Quarts/gallons give me immediate vision
Liters, not so much

same with Fahrenheit...100°F = freaking hot!

-37°F = freaking frigid!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> and :  (I used to have yer OCD) - yes so did I but know I can never find anyfing!!
> 
> but ya know if I ever found myself lost in those parts I hope I'd have ya phone number??



Actually, I keep the shop rather tidy
Even sweep it out after work is over for the day
('course the sawdust is for outhouse sprinkles)

Tidiness, for me is big out here
it's all a part of giving oneself a good chance at getting things done

And my mind can rest in it










(if ya didn't call me, I'd be pissed)


----------



## Gary O'

Met an ol' boy three or four days ago

I'd seen his cabin since '99
but nobody there, ever

He's just down from Alaska
intends to build a log cabin here
heavy, thick accent
couldn't place it
No wonder, he's Hungarian

He dropped over to see our place
We swapped local lore

became fast friends
He's no BS, no frills
I do like that


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a place you could visit, just for the Hailibut!





"Hailibut Cove, Alaska is one of those fun day trips out of Homer. Homer is on the southern part of the Kenai Peninsula full of great fishing, moose, and the true Alaskan spirit. It’s at least a six hour drive south of Anchorage, but there are a few good stops along the way.  Halibut Cove is a small artist colony as you can tell from this photo. It’s a great place to wander among the galleries, the tidal pools, have a picnic lunch:".


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "Hailibut Cove, Alaska is one of those fun day trips out of Homer. Homer is on the southern part of the Kenai Peninsula full of great fishing, moose, and the true Alaskan spirit. It’s at least a six hour drive south of Anchorage, but there are a few good stops along the way.  Halibut Cove is a small artist colony as you can tell from this photo. It’s a great place to wander among the galleries, the tidal pools, have a picnic lunch:".


See, that build is art
It has depth of character in every stick, every board
It brims with personality
...and from found things, no less...sheesh

I don't have that
Wish I did

This one continues to haunt me, mock me


----------



## gumbud

Bit pokey really? - just for one heh?


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> Bit pokey really? - just for one heh?


Need there be more?


----------



## gumbud

well if I couldn't swing me cat in it YES!!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> well if I couldn't swing me cat in it YES!!


Gotcha

Yeah, cat swinging would need to be out the door


----------



## gumbud

Erhmm - have to have a chat with the cat about that - we've never done it outside!!:shrug:


----------



## gumbud

OK - ya wanna story - this is a short one - I'm still tryin to get info for a long one about a Kimberley hermit but that will have to keep!

yep funny stories - I once lived in an area called DEMCO - very very swanky area [we were renting -honest] right on the beach and million dollar properties double levels for best views [ we were one street back so didn't get a view!] but the name came from Derby Meat Company - that's all.  The company years ago a thriving one had moved from its original spot some 200kms away to its present site [as they do] and where we were. 

when it was DEMCO the place stunk to high hell with meat and offal of course and there were plenty of scavenging rats and probably a few wild cats.  They used to have pipes and run the blood directly into the ocean. the pipe and blood outlet attracted plenty of crocodiles and rock sharks. the place was a stinky meat and blood one and now is the playground of millionaires but the street I lived on is still called Demco Drive - I can still smell the $100 notes!! true story honest!! I used to walk the dog right infront of their swanky houses everyday on the beach and got to know a few of them out walking to. 

one couple finally after feeling they could trust me invited me up to their swanky home - electronic wide street gating - garaging at ground level [but no lift] they were a nice gentle couple and he told me that he had retired from his life as a coastal fisherman who once had a fleet of small crafts fishing for lobsters; prawns and such crustaceans. His sons continued with the business. He also had a rather swanky house way further south for city living. So there we sat in his living room overlooking the ocean and he told me his lifes story and out came the photos too. I walked everyday but met him on different days as we all had our own timesets! I believe they were originally from Holland many years ago, the second waves of immigrants! [I was third or fourth]

more on the way! keep topping up the bourbon bottle Gary O!!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> keep topping up the bourbon bottle Gary O!!




Scotch...single malt

Now I need another sip to get the thought of the taste of bourbon outa me haid


----------



## gumbud

oh OK bring me own bourbon then - never liked scotch - but you COULD persuade me otherwise - I am open to new experiences - but I could never handle the cheap versions in UK!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> oh OK bring me own bourbon then - never liked scotch - but you COULD persuade me otherwise - I am open to new experiences - but I could never handle the cheap versions in UK!



I think a sip from the $100 bottle of glenmorangie would be to yer liking


----------



## gumbud

yep - hope ya do big sips there in the mountains!! might I ask where my cabin might be?:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> yep - hope ya do big sips there in the mountains!! might I ask where my cabin might be?:hatlaugh1:



Wherever ya build it


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> I think a sip from the $100 bottle of *glenmorangie* would be to yer liking



I seem to lean more towards sherry finished single malt scotches these days......LaSanta is a excellent sippin' sherry cask finished scotch made by Glenmorangie (give it a try if you haven't already) but Dalmore is my favorite.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> I seem to lean more towards sherry finished single malt scotches these days......LaSanta is a excellent sippin' sherry cask finished scotch made by Glenmorangie (give it a try if you haven't already) but _*Dalmore is my favorite*_.
> 
> View attachment 53870
> 
> View attachment 53871


I do believe it could be mine


----------



## gumbud

ya wanit that bad heh?? - the man's practically beggin!!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> ya wanit that bad heh?? - the man's practically beggin!!



actually, I don't pull the cork 'cept for special occasions 

...of which, well, everday is most special


----------



## gumbud

the buddhist say " live only in the present - which is from waking to sleep - the past has gone and for all purposes no longer exists - I suppose it's nice to think about it occasionally with a glass of malt - but it won't come back and we can't get younger! - and then there is the future - well that is just a void - there is nothing there until we start creating it and as we do it instantly becomes the present - which is why the wise old monks say - there is only the present - live in it! mind you their idea is "do not partake of the present apart from what you can fit in your begging bowl" - tidiy up ya kutti once a week perhaps and then use all your time to meditate and strive for 'nirvana' [whatever that is] - best malt whiskey ever for some!!raying:

ps: heh Gary didn't you say that your malt was older than 12 years??


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> the buddhist say " live only in the present - which is from waking to sleep - the past has gone and for all purposes no longer exists - I suppose it's nice to think about it occasionally with a glass of malt - but it won't come back and we can't get younger! - and then there is the future - well that is just a void - there is nothing there until we start creating it and as we do it instantly becomes the present - which is why the wise old monks say - there is only the present - live in it! mind you their idea is "do not partake of the present apart from what you can fit in your begging bowl" - tidiy up ya kutti once a week perhaps and then use all your time to meditate and strive for 'nirvana' [whatever that is] - best malt whiskey ever for some!!raying:
> 
> ps: heh Gary didn't you say that your malt was older than 12 years??



Yeah, 12 yrs old
Don’t know of any Glenmorangie any fresher

Laphroaig is another of the fancier single malts of which I don’t afford

My north neighbor friends know to bring that for a gate opener 

Heh, when I write ‘neighbor’ I should spell it ‘neighbour’ for their sake

Anyway, I happened on a very ancient golf club from that isle of Islay
It was in a corner of a common second hand store…for $25
Worth around $3000
One piece wood, club head, hand grip and all 
It sits in the shipping container, and hides when I threaten to auction it off

Funny how conversation wanders

Anyway, yeah, savor the moment, it’s the only thing we’ve really got
…and have yet to keep
(that's not a quote from anybody....yet)


----------



## gumbud

_*Anyway, yeah, savor the moment, it’s the only thing we’ve really got
…and have yet to keep
(that's not a quote from anybody....yet)


*_​it is now - Gary O!


----------



## gumbud

_*Anyway, yeah, savor the moment, it’s the only thing we’ve really got
…and have yet to keep
(that's not a quote from anybody....yet)


*_​it is now - Gary O!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> _*Anyway, yeah, savor the moment, it’s the only thing we’ve really got
> …and have yet to keep
> (that's not a quote from anybody....yet)
> 
> 
> *_​it is now - Gary O!



Guess so, huh

I may etch that somewhere

anyway

got my bear







He’ll prolly be back tonight
Just put ribeye bones in the can


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice shot of the bear Gary, yeah ribeye bones will be a tasty treat for them!


----------



## gumbud

I'll take the 'stags head' !!!


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Guess so, huh
> 
> I may etch that somewhere
> 
> anyway
> 
> got my bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll prolly be back tonight
> Just put ribeye bones in the can



Good catch Gary, nice pics!


----------



## Keesha

gumbud said:


> I'll take the 'stags head' !!!



:grrr:

Oh no you won’t. 

:darth:


----------



## gumbud

NO the one on the bottle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> I seem to lean more towards sherry finished single malt scotches these days......LaSanta is a excellent sippin' sherry cask finished scotch made by Glenmorangie (give it a try if you haven't already) but Dalmore is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53871





gumbud said:


> NO the one on the bottle!!!!!!!!!


Awwww.... ok 
:whoops:    :whome:


----------



## Gary O'

Moving along…
*
Water conveyance
*
Most off gridders out this way use some sort of large container on a stout stand for gravity fed, ready water, filling that ever so often

That works in summer

But

Even in summer, when the livin’ is easy, water sits awhile, it gets warm to hot
Heat breeds germs
And, well, who likes drinking warm water

Winter causes the obvious when storing in large containers

Gave it much thought before hauling in a 30-50 gal thing and propping it up

Decided to go small
Like half gal (2 liter) small
In wooden crates

Inherited a few crates
Put ‘em to work

Liked the mobility and freshness
Only, those crates were not made to fit 10 half gal jugs

So, I made some crates outa cedar fence boards





Fits 10 jugs rather nicely
Easy to heft

Water gets warm? Go run a couple fresh, ice cold (38°F/33.3°C) jugs for evening

I built ten crates
Yeah, that’s 100 jugs (a lot of Langer's juice)





Don’t need near that many in summer
But winter?
Ohhhh, yeahhh
Stored inside the cabin

Summer, we actually do the wash with a washing machine behind the shop
Little Panda (look it up)
Theyyyyy
*ROCK!*
And, yeah, I did get one 30 gal (113 liter) container to gravity feed the washer





In winter we (my lady) does the wash by hand…ever day
And puts it on a rack I built, behind the wood stove

This all works for two seniors
The trek to the well, 100 paces north, is part of my exercise program 





Three cases fit rather nicely on our little carts





Two fit quite well on our toboggan in winter

We do use smaller jugs for sipping (I hate Gatorade, but took one for the team, drank two)





This is what old people do in the woods

Drove to the big city today
Large signs everwhere about conserving water...don't keep it running when brushing teeth, etc

I remember those easy livin' days in town


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> got my bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll prolly be back tonight
> Just put ribeye bones in the can



took a walk to the south end of the property
found out where Mr Bear was coming from

wondered about that
Black bears can't jump






















got a fence to mend in the morning


----------



## Meanderer

(the Russian bear knocks over the chain fence of German Influence during WW1)


----------



## jaywsquires

I've taken a hiatus from Senior Forums, Gary, while working on my book and planning some talks. Certainly good to see you're still here and in your usual fine form. I plan on posting a few things here, my friend, so keep your eyes peeled (though that can be a dangerous ordeal); just keep an eye out for (well, dang git, that can be damaging as well). I've got only one more cliche anyway: keep your eyes glued ... now if that doesn't conjure an image. Who comes up with these things?

Jay


----------



## Gary O'

jaywsquires said:


> I've taken a hiatus from Senior Forums, Gary, while working on my book and planning some talks. Certainly good to see you're still here and in your usual fine form. I plan on posting a few things here, my friend, so keep your eyes peeled (though that can be a dangerous ordeal); just keep an eye out for (well, dang git, that can be damaging as well). I've got only one more cliche anyway: keep your eyes glued ... now if that doesn't conjure an image. Who comes up with these things?
> 
> Jay



wondered where you'd gone

I have no idea how 'be ready' progressed to glued eyes

anyway, I'll be ready






_*'I've taken a hiatus from Senior Forums, Gary, while working on my book' *_


----------



## jaywsquires

Add humor to sagacity. You are too dang funny, Sir.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Early morning sun brings out the kids





































Momma looks on from not too far away






This all goes good with morning coffee

32°F this morn


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great way to start the day!

Takes me back to 1974, LOL!!!

_"Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those kids were fast as lightning 
In __fact__ it was a little bit frightening
But they fought with expert timing"_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

That was adaptable Gary. Nature sure is entertaining.


----------



## Gary O'

Since we installed our fence and gate, we moved our bathing facility from the meadow to a closer spot behind the wood ricks near the cabin
A cool dip around 3 or 4p is quite refreshing on these 90° days





Then sprawl out to dry on the home built lounges





It's a look forward to


Keeping a cabin cool in the day requires knowledge of the golden hour
Right now that’s 8a
Temps early this morn dipped to 31°
Decision to tough it out, or build a tiny fire to take that chill off
Letting the few sticks of kindling and a couple small limbs go out at 7a gives us a cool cabin after 8a…when we shut windows and doors

The screen house and screened containers are doing their jobs




















Still, had to off two ground squirrels a few days ago


We have one remaining, tiny, blossom in the meadow





Getting our usual variation of feathered friends 





Notice the black zip tie
It’s due to this guy ‘Zippy’




seems to think he can just open the cage and take the loot 


I have yet to find a label for this redheaded guy…








The chippies are reluctantly feeding on the cracked corn





















S/be finishing up my lady’s hobby shack in a few days





…but company coming tomorrow
gotta grill chikin

summer time

and the currants are ripe


----------



## Meanderer

Enjoyed yer' currant digital art work, and Chippie, crack corn monolog  Gary!


----------



## Aunt Bea

You are lucky to have currants!

Those look a little different than the ones we had in CNY.

Ours produced the currants in clusters similar to grapes.







https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExQVFhUXGB8bGRgYGBgbHxsYGBoYHRsYHSEaHiggGBolHRgdIjEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy8lICUvLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIALcBEwMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgIDBAcBAAj/xAA9EAACAQIEBAQEBAUEAQQDAAABAhEAAwQSITEFBkFREyJhcTKBkaEUQrHBI1Ji0fAHFXLh8RYkM0NTgrL/xAAbAQACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAECBQAGB//EADQRAAEEAQMBBgQFBAMBAAAAAAEAAgMRIQQSMUEFEyJRYXEUgZHwMqGxwdEGI0LhM1LxFf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8ALcD5gtYmRbzhlAJB6ax0NeffE5gQKRW5JGvv/wB/egvaSMqFlJIPT2oBBtVXgqh91FL1Xg6SPvPyqu4rlRxziGXD3EtHLeK5kjUgAjOQO8e sU1p2Mfl4wjMaCFyfEKS5ZiSTrLGSfcmttgFUFK2cNVBrGtcRlQVfeclpG1FbwuBV1my9w5UUs3YCTAqpoZK61WLDGEysGJECCCc0Ab96E8gOR4vwFGcPy7duMASVUj6UpJ2gxpKXByp3uEmy/8ADGc24ZiAIHaek9ahs/fN8rVrFouOP2W3OU9Qe/71nSaKUGwFVzbOFq4XfS4XdDMKB9TTUET2McXBNaJvjWb/ANPWze8V8xbNOXSPTbcUYOLW0EHWO3SnNorxTgtnE5BdWQpkQSNx6UVjiEC1z/E8ExWCvu9q4oVDPmaQyHbMoGu8T70Z5YfC7lGa9u2nJq4HzHbvjXyONChPX k/mH3HXuc bT7Mt4QiK4V2J5asXTmBa2TuUiPmD 0VVs7hgqtIfieSm0CXlYeoI16aa0Xv2XldSXuI8NvYd8twFexBkEdSCN6uHB3C6iFqxV/PhmPZlnSP/NWByAijhZMA2YeGoAB1djvA/QVYjqVCnxq0gsZ7zlQo8qL ZzsT0gDp71LN4cAwe60YdO1rN8ijwTluER3jxbs5Q2gRAPjP9ZJ VFkkvwhKSPvAVeIsENkgyN/7 1BQVTc/lBEdfU/2rh5qUXwGDC2BcLea45VF0OiDzMe2pAA96G8i16L n9V3MpjeaDv1CyYni2V8kCR0Jgn2Ea0RsZLbXo9V2gyB zbf5fTzVV3GsXzCQB6naqhgrK8T2lrjq5y8YHA9k4qExCC4rENGjKYYdwe8HcHQ70g5pidXRZpalTirXbOID3ctzMBuAAyjSPQ0/CWuZTVCZeakw72FfDKoVSNRuQe/arWOET2ScBUqEFw/FL9hibTuk75TEgdD0I96bMbXCir0jvD/APUC btpbrKLeYByE1K7EneTGulBdo2USF2wJ4wvMuCf/wC5VnSXlf1G3qdKQdpXHBCptXvCuMWcUGayxOQwQRlOo0aOinX6Gl5tO KrVHNKIXcqqCxAzMACTEk7KJ66HTrFDELn3QUVaSX5msPxCBqqrkW50mSWI7gzE9Yp86V7IMe9IzWFotT5x4Uvh PZEwfMV2jv9atpZXXRXHzSZbxMU/a5dP5N4cl7CgXbQGeSrEEMZPxajbsQYpOaVzH4Kqj A5aSxeZ0hQbeWDJOYEGQTtIGvtXPlLm0VFITzPgf41i5/LdtA/8AE3R k0BruQfJORNuJxWnjPFStzwrSguwhf8Al3I6ADWlHQNPiccdUnyg2P4kllGwyyXIzOx/MTuT3NFgY5x7zp5IgYa3JGxCkzOw1mtlpFUijTyNG8tNJw5OxTDD3MlsuQQCAQDG8idDvtQJTbdqLG7u7fSJ4XjJQzcW4BMgeGxMDY6Aj70rx1Sc8rXv3NFIlb45Zfe4oM9fLM 8V29B3WlPn66CEcMCSSCQdxG2nsKJE/c42uHKUcNiWRg6MVZdiOn9/amqsUVZPHL/ADSlzyXCtt9ddlMSdP5dOh XakZ9NQtvC5NODxSuAysGU7EGQaRex8ZU0h/NHD7dxVOUm4xgMiydB1j8v9 lMwSf9iFdovlJVzh15UdGGpiFDKSSD2BmmGyMcRSkNKnwLClic/lRdWG0x371MtgJzRQbnbncBCuI3Devlic1tT5F6SP1Io7fCz1U6yXO0FGb3E2zo7tBUbDrO4oAHRIrPxvjZvtKoEWIgbn3NWDFxKGBasoTHwDhX8DEYh/htp5R3Ykaj00ie9BkN4CK1pA3IJiG82pJ7TrpRGjGFeTUzObtc8kepRP/AGwthvFU7H4QP1PeuByl0S5PvqudHZU0kFmgSOnvVXsD8FcF5zNhPHtK9vzEawOxAkD12NLwHunlpVSlvDXygKwDuCCNfp0Ip7aDkKLUYnWartV7RjAcrgBjf0jYVYSWMLglHjOAtrc/hnSjMeaypDl7ZwoZZJqpdRU2seYpIRmAO8EiY2mN4k/WiXfKm1qvcTv3UCPcd0DZgrGQGIifp p7mqhoBUIW6EN60a7COwi7XQP9Oca/imw2qOjaH Yaz 1IztFWFR7g5xpDOO8KRw1/DDyKYu2 tph19UPfp kRSEeF/wAj5oaf/wDS68buECswPhsUA1kDRgCToR5tI2FD1EYLrUUnoINEMZoneSB7bxQ6xSmko87qRabUAgrBJI1D7/52qsQ8WVoaTaYyD5oPY4Ti7Ns32Iu3doIJhOw6j9frUSlkp28BISkE HhK3FX8W4bzyCBsOw/Wjxt2N2tRdNqDva2hVrPb4nayEOBt9a7Y 8L33fQiEhxHCcOTmRhduW/gKiB2MVBJGHcrxzKI9LWe3zHazZGYhw2WCNyTvp9KC/TvkAIWdqodsh2jCIfjrX5iBB1D6f8A9b0nseCk EG5ssYZrLMhtZxBUqVlp6ab6U1p3SB9G6VhykizbJmASBuQNB79q1Arrwr6VdSr8JxW7ZnwXZS2hC9cwjb bXQ7g7VV7Gv/ABBSE547i96xYOGv3Q2I8PM/RkzEAWyV0NwAyT8td6SdADJuAwiEUPVLvBLZJmZy5mBgGGKkKSPzQ2sTETRpCDiloaDRy6lxa2sVZKM4wO9oq7lWI8zx2306e1cSLGMDot2XsuSONxabPp yEYniAypbtJCoIDdTUBpJsryLjeVi8NjqfvVsKKKkloRJdR6TUqKV HsZyAvmPyA ZO1VJrlFigfKaYLXQLhW0Gw5Clbqrhkk6HJbnMPe6x tKOcS7w9OUQsLcFLvCbHitatsEVl JiD8IMw2usa7a0zE3c rXo zez4m6b4iRu49B ldL91LjHlRrauAuYnyloPYQTEaaaTrrRHtrjzR9f2dA7TmStrq9Bn5dT/4l20wmSAf3qpXjEx8ucZWfCuEBfyTqB/QT27Hp86BNHYsKKtQ4/wq09x/C8rrqYnLPVWn4WnrtqNOtTFIWtG5TssYQLMV8rBgw3B0/U013h81Tam0874VzlcaHfSgsje02rX6JE5h8LxSbJ8po0ZJGVwQssYoisqpqylbrSAKJ96qeVVB7jksx9dKOBhHaMJj5Y4o1q4jAwSwU/8AEkTSs8YcCFQ4KN4u2 FxrOgIBMnsyncEdRrS7akiori0jKY8BwbDkG7hy1pmESpkCeoB E9iKVdqSBTs0qCiFrxlnGKo8LEEsPzMFJ pGlDbq2k5CoXEcLTzLiWazh3uRmJt J6kFp/SaYBBNjqtPTUYihA/1RteKUaw2SSAysCT0nKY/WiHSGrtV CJ/CUucSxmHvXWyFltkz5tDHbQ0WJpbyhu0ckJtyD43DIzeWCx2G9GDiEUQyyENC6ZydhwmDPlymNfkKVeLJKP3LoXBjly/FJcfEnwpzl/LG YHSmoq2AFKak MrrfDMLcFlVxIU3YGZl8uv6fb5VmzNYHkBuEg4BaeJ8MwosG6basBrBVSZA1G2u1MshZhzCaPqpobVR Nwngi2WS2rDVcmUCe8CBRBKD4Q78lG00ud8W4YyEshF2ySctxfTof 6khtWF3oUU4JhLWEtnHXDbuOIGHtqc38Qz/EcdMg1ynWfYVRsu62DlEaKFlKJDXTcdmJLkuzn5nXtrR KAXZcUa5Zx1vKVEhh5jOkg9R6AD70KZrmkFew7BkZ3boyc8ot/uX4hgA YiACei7Aa69DVJZHAeJa8U mjjdI04GT0z/tAOZOEXbLZswKuxAyk7j06VGmmZIKrIXgJJu9mdJVWbpCsfwbEWkW6wJttqG1O/ft/4ptr2E7bynHSskGwKfB8H4zf0jVj wqkh2qez zjqZ9h/COf4XQeF8FVkaDbQKuYSQCQCRlAB39D6VaKIPsuXrnPj022NjDV1gYHqUF4tw43ANWlWGVhup6EfT7VQxlmaXa3Qw6tm04PIP6rTxQXVbxXtlFufC0EKxEBjP8ANO4oBicxotM6IRMZ3LHXt uVC1hr1xCEy5TuxBJ/4jWI1107VeMjqFj9uahjXANd4gOK/O1n4ZgJS5adfMpnMPWruPULxUocSXILisVkzBh8OnvU92CcLmklWcN5mvx4ZMWiSWj4mJ7nerO07SmHTGNm0IunM7KIFtCB1I1oPwnkUrvSMpk04VZTYVRSvqmly RZMVy5EcdiVClFUGQBNBa0k2SoQJkMmmgcJiPhGuXcB4t1EzZRuWjYLqTQJXbQShOGV0LjKJdvB9c6oMumlxTt/wDsP3rNY5xbtHVNQ6STUv2x/wClnwOK8C5lysAekfCe0dqFLE7k4IRNX2TPpI 9JBHompHkA0nt3cLO27hbVRxUZ3wiHbx0BB7eY1o6XgAp2KxpyUmc crth8aWtKGDjNlXoTWlVW1P9nPJyRwli3mFxldCD1npVKxyo7QmEg8JpFcH4Vo2r9sAXbbHMhk5xG/odao17w7KU0 tOWSdeq6Tw3Hi7hXubFgWI00nv2oZcXE2mC7c4eiRuD4qLbOqjPaYkkjoSdfvVXMp3PKztS7xI1wPmZr14JfIAYQpGmVun GhagGtw6JQZ5R3idjFrqi27y6eUAh9RBP8sA677VSMsl55VqKQ8TfuO/gXFC3M2X2M9d6b Ha3xtOFYO6FHcVyvdsDwxeRkceYagQOp3 u9dJ4MqCQVTzhgbdrB2mRfIjHOqmSpcKZPUg6CaiF29 DlEDbACQcRisywphdzp16CnGso2USNlcr7gFwrdFwgMBOh 8Ab6T6fteQAik7ppHRPEg Sa KYbDg2hbuPHx3rSogY7MpQjeR329aUqs1fqeivrdVM8d26g3nAq/dXcX5jtthtEl2IKiZjWd43jQ0GLR7Jd4OFnNaL5WtOI3DhrV 0UyZAj22H5lGVhqddR9CKWkY3vXNd7hDkFOQKziT4puGBm KBA9NB2psN8NeS0uyNcNNqAX8HBW9McG0BJnbQiY96v4mr3UOrglNNOfXC xFxiJEyKq5ziaRpJY4iA48mlbiOJynnbyjv0771PeOOFDo44wXmgqcDzUtpCiqSJkHvRBEQF4LtLWCfUOcOOPovODcwqHfOPK2pPb 9cWkLPa 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 HkBcbCXcVyHeuH AuW3lDN4piDmYR3jKAfY sUcaxow45WbI5oJDeEnXcPlInQHtrsYNNAgp B 5qndxGVgysTl9xtUgXhTNE0NJTPwzha4q296HAtkeL4cEjNMMEJGbYzBFLPLozXT1WNtLzQTJwHAYM2buEW/ce4xzkPaa0VgKNA067TrSmqc4ASVx81WhVJPxVgo7I0ypjURR2O3NsIa2YThwyeIPjnYdjpJG0761z3miFq9n6iYzNY0 nT7tH8Fg7JVmuMxfQIIBHYzO0CrRCMDJyvbBr4dscY8PUk59/Unra3YDA27lsqVBAJEkD796z53lkttK8n/ULCNQ03yLroPZJXM/CzZuhU2bYDv2rRgm7xtlYgHRTHLzpcRHIloJjoD096K14emDD3YzynXiPD0sYdfCXQDpue/wA6q9jXG qFJHuFhA81rEWyDAb13BqgLoylOEqX7AViumhp8EEWptC2ShoqiWqaXKxB1OgqqlTz9qqoUL0tuTVgaVgUU5Xx7YZ2ykw6xHSRUPdbUxFNsslMvK9/EC/ntqzj84zQMpPWTHqAe1JS7dtOSzpHO5KfLhmTqCf8n2rPLiUO1C1fYddfT 1BJXAorguJD4T5f0PuN6jeb5RN9pV/1SVnVAMpRVZvEDag5YAjsTArS04zYN8JqLDS4coLy9wy3iLYvYfw3nR7V6CUI6Sp09JFGltppKPLieV5e5Rum/kTIJGY6khBOgk6mqh MqgBQ/i3KuJtf/WWH8yeYf3q7ZB1XHCCIGR4KsCdIIg6 9EBB4KjlNXDuV7t20LgZRIkAhhPodNPelHahrXUopBcVgntPldSp9fT9aKHhwsLk7cicSdkNt5IT4Trt1E lIagBjgQrNRvmPi1uxZYsyguMiA7sz URqOpknYCSavp43Pd4UxAakaR0ISLw7id1UdDCalTvLCFmfSRtHfcRWkZdopi99oYJJG7p7JvF/f5rPjrqZXBu2rbMhjxFYiD5TOVSV LQxvFUZZfur6JXt2drIRGMu/RNfAOI/ig1lsWjZEU3WC HnYj8obzZYiWgazoNqS1EPdusA0V5DbX4khc68Jwlu7/AO1xK3sxJa2kMLen84Y5pM6b/an9O95b4xXv1VxMYshLlq2BTCiXXPeKaKTb/pzjhbxhRyVt3rT23PRQVlXPsyjX1oU5AbZSjDlUYbmi7aulrtu1euLK IQVedjLJHiD/mG6aiKo6FsjK6Fdu80VuPYxwNy2cl/Lqh6xpM7MNtRr3FKBj9OaOWqKtU8FtIHeyLma5lJePgzCItAnVjm0LaCT1ijSkgX0 8piFp3 HkKy7bdswtmIBlvUdvUmpiis i97DJqDpQX0Hn7yjPLZc2whaSurE76kx7 /pVJIGuevJdraWeOXfKbvqgnFj4uMVbTFsp KJgjc6bxRWRtY1IMG02iGH8X8QHJFxT8R0BBGgBBP6TXBzdtLnSlzrKccquvpU2EUuaEp808r U3LPxD4lHX/ALo8b hS8sQOWrnzWhOpM0ekraH LVKRFJDOtSVKm2orqXAWaVWcjpUlqaOmxadeXuAWy9rO6M1wEhem0/WliXSEsbj1S4ZmlNuFWkxBtN8atmgbZTtVXMey0xpmXJRTdy/wvwwzjMAzGIYxAjddjrOtKyuJaqaqNjH7WIm7VnmugSahNRtcuCz5gdQZ9qgsrlcp3cOly3ldcwM69e2h3BqrXuafCVYOICVMFyliMHe8bAvauBhDJfkFRPddD7wNO9aY7QjkbtkBHsiWHJt4TaxWd2vW7QLHdLhYAAaDVB6/WhOli/xJ irt8kTNu4JLEBegH70CRxIvooohct5zDDEtnIPURpodqc0hBjwqAojwrmvELkS5lYN8LsIMQABpAO3XXWpl08bvEfyRQ0Jqs8XtXCLd5FuIxgnTytuPn0 dBjZQJ6fmitia4HK5wvNb2LrXLFsBZIyMWIj1g038K14p5Wi/QRbR3d8cnr8kO5v4pcxXh3bjCfyqEUADSdfiOvcn5UbSsEZLQPv9ETV6GLTwsexxJd7Ldy7im8FSVOQZhnmZYQcus7AzGm49JjUNGfNG0eo1T2iGJ5H7LJjMKPMVzasWjNIk5ZIBEzpET0FXZKNoah6rszUtaZD4upzZ98pd4hgXDao3f4ToDtOmlMNcKWc07mq/gaOLhyoWMR2g9/X2qJQC3JUyC2pjxFiyTbzkozL5iNidj7aikw54us0s82FVfwBs3UJYZCQQ3QgEHX6VZkoe04z5LmuzaYOZeXra3Lt13gNDrHXOoJ 5NLs1D7DAFMhp1JSwmL8O4rrrlMx3HanHN3NIKkI3w3HG5is6DIGJzEkQJXWem o9QOtAczZHRKe7PY9 oaWtJzmheEe4dxdrSsqwuZcrabidZnY 0bVaOcsFL6FJpGSlpdmjY9Pv1QvEcXPnW0ZZ/KcvQbn5/wDdcLcdzl5/t6eJwbEDZBsq7l3HJYJtuIuE6n9ql9nIXlzICmy7hVvjOuj9x1Pr3oBO7jlSQH8LdwnxApV4BXX3Hcd64nGUIgt5U8FbJd111k6z /zqrHeM5V4nhrs8Ja4hy/bNxjlG9MCc0m/h43eILkxWm1nK0W2y7aVFi1NqMGuUg0bX1jDM7Ko3JgVZOfEgiqTk1vCYVAwDm u0zEnt0qrsigl3UEw8E5TIK4i x8Q65ROxMwxO9Zc2toFrfqobKWcJwsCAFUnL/n/ilZJS4UOFWSQvdZXotjcxA/w1SJrnZVANxoJTv8Le9ca7cLCyrEqrMRqNQQAdOlPsaG/hFlbGsmYIhC1gDhVkdVtwlnLrIPtt/wB0i8k8rDRMLAnpOv0FAIyprClbJBkV1Wo4WyxePv6jf51XbXCsCt6X hH2H70dr3VVK4SbzVy2cRdDpcUafy/20NEi1AisVahwCUuIO4U2LjKcugKrqCP1JpxpBIcArAOcMIfy949y9/BIWBJzHQLP6nbSmZdrGeJMbGNbnlV8b4FiFuGUC27jk23LLBBMxIOkDoelRFMxzcGyFqaecPDWA54Re9ygjWVYljAyBgwGu5he09dferNe8DcFsu7M08jtjyd1fT9v3RjFcFtWsLhiinw9V1AnNpLMRuWKt9I0ApbeXPLnIfZUQh1EkB5H5/doXibalwbahDKwAxgGdDqZBkb lXkeCLAoLXk7uNp3vugbuuE6cXuXrjmzbdGZkm5mA8kbvI JiDsewrMD7G5y eOG7hcy4u17CMfI2UjS4VOUiYBBrXgLZRz8lSO/NDMXjHOW2pzAqC0RqZJP0JorGgW4o0endKdrRlal4dffJbCsxcwiiTJPao3sGUefsfUws3uAr3TRznetX3OGGRLuGQKtxmIF0W0l7ZJIVWGpUneCJBiQacGtx6pB4BNJEBptUC6HwfB4cBUbMFC9IYs5G/Tc/agRljnW5fRotOdNAGwAfPGPMnzUHsm5cIBDEpHm1iAAvyGgiqTEWMqNdIYIC9h2m/kb5sdbR/l7lu3YSWALtue3oK4yA8leClkL3WUM4zy8iv4oEjqP3qC4jCC4LVwm/lYqCCBQqIypjcmKzfDKIIJG8aEVz7q10htRuz8XXvP2I/tS5VF41xG1YCetd3rxilYPcMArhNlwpDQGHUelbT22KWo/TMe2wtVzG5lyqAAaC2PNlZTm7TSzX1C9ZojSSuGVXh70Geo296sVfhMnAcK KuZ7kkW9Y/mboKW1M2xtDkqCbXW1MqPasJxpV6qF64Etu5BIUEkdwNY 1WipxrzVg28LyynjWEuliAyBso9YME9do tNxyNik2EdaVwNpQW/xW74F25ZglLmUaT0E6dd60ZXOY 2 SlzuoX3A4KLoZCqCMjKASNdwATM7VlT2SXFLuB5R yPMbZ/kzz7NG3z3oIAIsotDYheP4lh7LMj3UVwM2TMAWHSB1PtRmwOcLrHmqBhOUucV5lBugKbttQCGOYiTsICmIjr603FGA3OUxCWsy7KF8R4oCAttnYhvK2zkn4iSNde1Sxp/wAloGWKSIOkdkYDRgV 5RvC4DFeJ5rtzwhqpuErJ7 fzDQDQ9/WgSGMDAykZxGR/bFFQ5m4K/kJuWLS6Eu7tmf kQpGUem5M9gLwva1tUSfZDaQ0UPms3D0wy3slp5uEwVGgIENmJIEmAdI60WS3QEkfVNTBjmWOiP8VwJuWTaEATIkSAQZ nT51lwy93IHoGme1sgL PqhV3DXbeRHJEiF1GoEAk5Z71pfEF WnC9xBrtJtAY7cR72fqrMNbW8jB7rIiAlVltZjy6SsyN4/aGGtY6ycIkkQheHtYC48nGPXOfoULS8bCXFVVJeVzkSQDqYnvlHt03NAlBJonCxO39M1kbZGdTkLBa4rdtjKr5dxoqyJ3ExP3qhhY42QvLJ wWPsX8GHxWQWjCXAzZVkGACegJjQ96XZC9kvhBNeX2VICTeL3cCmJCYS2Mirq85lmT8M7gbzselaIDqslb/AGJEXSkuseSP8H4grOWzBSqrqgiLahi5MdyqqT/V60DUneAAtbtdvdwAdCTz59P1J S5xxL/AOS41yfMzMPmSafYymgLxrm2cIepnar0hFpHKdSH8O0yKCGRfKWCEHQEeY bWYiknNbZzS9Zou23Rxhsjd3kRg/xhMPLeEgsZBaBmH8p3y 40 dUey DaT7V7Tdq6YG7QPW7Rg45TKkwR0rOcx4csSrKDcXxzohKQ3pWlGwuGUXunDJCX8BxMF9VKH30M9Ks5pApBeADhH7F4o0g6Ef4a5hDm0qUUcwOMF1ijQr9ImGB Fh6Hb0NDMXVWDLaSOR0WnwQNNKHSEvz6lo6a7mK1rtacs5aaCaOYODWrNpHR9Y1FcccJN7eqVgGYxXEgKvC3Pg8rBd2PShNfuFqoNrrPJvCPw9hcw8zCW9zWHq5w95oqEwItJh64BEsHbzCI0o7bIoIzReFoa2BuNB071U4PspOFlawACAAoPRRG/tXGZ92Shm0j8f4h AnI5u3bjT/ABGLBLY7LOhnr6VoRx94eAB6LrHVZv8A1t8Nq8DaLKVNxdwTBVxpIGYaj1oo09WRlWczaaXPOL3nLln1uKdW3n19Zp2ICvQojMikYxFza5cgpkXTrnK6gfrS4H Lef2QqRbgHMrki3YtJZWIZraA3GJ0Es8kknoIqskRAybVwML3h3EbyWb15bzvirhK28wJnWBrrLa7bDrtXOa3cBwBkotUNvzP8KrF8kXbihzde7imIJLMSCeok/Co11rm6sB1ADalmSHdxhe8Q4th8My27BDsD/GvbAtPmFvroM2pOu2vQjGufk8HgLRa8uskCk1cT40to27TqpuXEzgFso9iRJEeU7bE7xSTtGAN4OEi9oGRwhuP4cbjriluHKQNJOxEaHqp/X7cw93cdLT7Ja12pa0 6GYuy6MCLn8M7iO3T66/OjNm8NUvXOhe6YSg8c/fqvbGHOIZbVst4hPlmAsdSx3WBtHr7VzbPKxP6jlJ2M6ZKvxXJWICG4fDKgmSjgwAQAY9ZkRPyq9jaXA2vKILjuIuJwi2mKhvKSplgesd6djeHR qcgDDW7jqsWBsMrBLoNtbkAuVOihoYjSTHbuKA51DC9DoiQHBuauh idOC4hvwl4 HbSyX8NB5BcNgAi7eLP/APIV8TNGgGWABSr2je3OeT79AsLWOmMhEpP35Ln/ADPxG3cCKkErILAEBgDowB1E7we9areEKEttMf8Ap/ygLw8a IUfCD2/mP7VSWUMGeUw5geaC6lbS26DKJC6LIB20nXX6Ui F23dSTn8LvBhKnMy3batftXPCKCCAPjkiOkCPrSWnkIfsdm/ySocbS1Z5kZtbihm/mGnyYDQ/KK0DFaZg1AjduItGOFcXS4ctxUKxLNEADoIqjg8vtxx5Basmo0riLcSCPKgD5Hr9FLjOGylntW7fhhCxzSuaBPlgEDT9KZpjneFU1b4DG3u6QXE4lrXlvBlU7EEMNezf3AofdlrtzVkUei08FxswSdVaFO3xdPY/rXTEfiHHVcHEG0Sv464rEZrmnuagMsWCoNFcqxl4ZzG0061uEWj1V6ZrhAZie0moJpQASaCMty 9tRcBk9KWdKOHLe/ Fuh3h fJMfJHK7eL IxAn/8ckRm9ftFJ6yf 3tZx1WPNB3Z2g2uhZYrEKWVWIxKorXHMKoJJ9BRI2FxAChGOAYpblpLiT51kZhGh9DqKbra7aOeqM0raU0M 9UDcV811JL5h5vS3e8BBmeQCDsJgx7was3Tl7d54Q3O6BIXF1bEYg5QddNttTr7U5CRFHlVe0tNFQtcLtuWfE3HS0Gyq4AJYazA3OvX1pgSltNaMnn0Rm5FFZuJcPsXri EzJbgKpYGWywDpJiffrtRO8ewZH0V23VgLLisTnnSUGir6g6Gd4jTTuahrdvun4tCHAOJ5V3DeJHDq6qChuZfMrMuWDMjWesTOlc9m4h3kizdntrwdOiNLes4lUzZMwzDLqptKNVy7AGQNtfnRGs7tvulY2BwAAWXjXN95FbDpdY IIa4xMrbH5F7Fu 9Ajga47iMeSo9rBJQ4/dLfLnDvxWJVX0tJ5nJ2FtdW w 9NzSd2wkcobiCCeiP8SwTXOI3sUSjo4Ph5LgzAFMluQNVIGsHSRFLteO5DAM 3qj6DQnVOq6A5RHDYUXvDsG4 Gv22nzlhbun sR/Du sQSdpih8WCPr0WhquzXQ/wB3TmxzjkeuOQi H5exbMlu8mQbO0aaAmRB12A0ka79Ko ONubIUs7ema3xAE/RMvDOC27AIQEk7u0Tr7bD2oDngmgFgavVyamTfIf9LVdtgCDqD8Qqjhson5195SwwheI4M6XEuYcG MxlGyqyL6MW8/aN6dgDNwdGa90aMgHlAubuGKuItoiQLqjJmc5UYv5x5pABkfWjahu125vBW72dIGW9xwPS7WTmDiQ/FWrQtgLabwmtjUeEQVvCf6lZtY3IpeC6L3I08HfadgGZHuu/T9gAlO/wI2nJH8RVbTSCQDuQf0pts4PolZuw9TE3e2nDrXI X8Lq3Ld4vh1ZgArD4CI9qWkkMbjI8YSb5g1m0IhhmyiBA7nX9jtWbJr5HutZznWlLmXme2fEsoueQVLSQASI0ESY/aixad7nB7j6qqRltknTftWjuA5XJu5LttlcOgCN1IgnuPURWdrXDcC05Vbys3E0e3ddGLFCMvuh1ijxzbgHI4s5VWIUNZW2k3CoAAYqCQNhroYHtTkeobfiUk2lg3btowcNdQA6mGKjqNR5fXQ0Uta/ghWoEZTDa5yaBIQnvBpU6auCVTY5JV3D5pM09upFL8Jo4Hym7WlvloG4ETpUOFhXhLmPEg6I2VCIDecLuAhGY hgVkvtzqblegm7eBi2sbRK08vs99jceRatzkUaAkdYqkjdvgHJ5WC UHg56o/w/jLXQ7Pb8K2kyzMNY16baa0tLAG00GyUs5tLn3OnNn4gG1aJW0N53c9z/T1itTSaTusnlWa1O/8Apzzt L8RGtraFlUCgMWJBDAkyBPwjp1pXV6buKdd3avVIzzJzXZtYZ2zZmMoqdZOkmNhqD86DDA6TI49URkJe4A4CRODEXHFy7cLltC5ALBABttrH1p4RtsNOAvX6PRxsiL2NG7p/wCrXxB4Ui0Y0InYkTpPT/zVHtaSKyjazStl07jKMgWPQgdOqX8UGugITJ EHoI7U03azK8XDE6V4YwZK0cK4TcNwJrlUM0 oXT5ZooMkwcLK29R2dHpoepcaH1S69wgSTAEa9OlM2XJnUOj07g12LWbGG5IJOkydu/360QOBFFLanvQWmPjqtfCbxtnxQfN U/af87UN7iMBZerdRwtuI5SvOpxBNtljMWDGNttt6XGuYDsF2s/ettyx G4ft/ExLQxEeSysEISOrnWOwrhIHyUDwpa7NorwjCPes JbCE2iiHKPizKW1I3K6Tp1ParyvpoK9DoO0YtO8iTgjkJqTl9HOa9muHqWkAn5GfqaWMrnEpHUduzOtkIDG9K5 vT5BM GskgqNQqwN kaD2rhA5xIOaH5 Sx9znclR8IRpp/eqdzY8JpUXjYc6wsx89B9421qDEb/D 66vJUeIRsdu3T9O1RuJGDSi6WHiOF8fwUZAwFyWcnW2BJLdzMRp1In0Yhn3xlshs9E5p9Q9lgHnCT8feZ79xr1oI cqWC5c6AyDt5jBHm1/L86gihnC9P/T e8s5FAe3Ksx99LiqqplKiDBPmbq3ppGnpTL3tLMBb8MT2Euc6wfyHkmbg98tYTTvr7Ej6aVnarWFzBFQ9T/C f9olone1nFlb1T2pANvhZ65xxHl/EC6wFpmDMYYagyft861opmlgJNKqZOXOXzhwzuQXYRA2Udp6n2pTVSd4KaMDquRVz7GPSldtKLQTmvgn4m0CNLibR ZQQSp/UfOndDqQx x3B6piGQNwV5wnBoVCvrXoHaWM8hEJDis/MvCPCth0veQtGQ9Yk6ERSskDYstXbMWlDD8V4cqhbuHvXLg JlcAEz0E9NvlRWsNK7arNpfttpUlLkpq4fze1rDCxlzQCAZ6GqlxRGyU2kNwnF7wY5YLNpJEmguiaRlUul0PA4N7Vg I5 EkkdNOlYr5Q TwhDJK5hjOJXXTwjcZrYYkA9yTqe5963GxtB3VlFW6/wADVMEL7kZrh8onWKnvDvoIrXNDfVDeXkK3dJBIgEGDNFe4FtIsLhuAW/i6lyEM51313NAadtlbcelbMBfRbOWA/i EZAIJPplUmf0FAm/DuCfdqn6NtkWPL FPjL3hmUMhzbZZ2B6z bpRI422CVmantZ8rXMBw70qh9T7K/gHGMwaw6EuxlCoklgQcsDvBqJ4Te5qR0M7YdU17uOvzwnHFP4KJZ0S 5DGfyRqit2JIBPbSaT3OPh6BelLBqHmbmNtj38yPZc94zgrmdh4ZEEllyxBnaO3pTkbqVO0NGJ2tcwWAMHzQgu0hlmZ16ACj GsrGbBMCWtF pW65fDAKBqN/U99KFt6pHV6aRnictXDMTeR1tozZXdQVB0JLCPvQpGMdkjKzym/i/GsHcvPZe3tcKZo08ugM7xpSJglb42HCnCO8v4BbQFq2IVc7EnUeIwtganVWCLt/UaJHqHO8Ljnoqu4RvAhmMDr 3WixbroclCAtGeE2IuNGwgT1k/Pf0pvTRbZXewRGDKjjsP8TDaROncA6/fX0qk8Rslv37rnNWS5fZP09CO3rofehd46PB /v6qhJC DKwEDMTMDcgT1/mrvA5t1fl5/wC1YcJQ4zzRhQt22pa40tbZVBGTdTJYRoRuJ6H1obdO5rt3A/ZHggdJIGDklBsJhb1 0ty4xcWVy5yZMMZgyfNMRr0ApmKPdZC9vptJDontA/ERz5 aowGB8Vyl26tq2gJY5oLa/CCSMo6mO3rQZHlgsNs/oh9szTtYBFefIfvynjBXLTE27bKSqiVUg5VPw7bVlGF34iF4qSN4FuBz5qA4lZa6bC3Fa4BmZQZgAjc7A67b lEdpJGM3u4QSFdexIVfMwUASSSBA7mfWqhsj27QMegUZVGDxa3RNtg6zEgyJHr8xUiKVh2kcrqVxsx 1VkYQM8LqUEt/Ua/saBS4BL3FbK/iFyHRhmITXTXUe8V6TQatwi2SdOP4Ro2FxpJHHuM JfysHQrIAJAgdPn3mju8fiHCde0N8JWG1w8x8VvqfiHUzVDKPIoNhD8PamfSrkpcC16aqpTNyZwwm8juPKNQO5/tS2rftjK4py5r4uMPYM5S7CFU9QaydLD3kljgKKXK7CBtNAd63iaVlC4x2JOmw7VwXKdloII3FTVqzTRtHODcBa9cUo tw/nIAB9SaFvLzsXqOz4u7Y6fNfVMPB HGzcU3Bma6GVQCNF2N0n XoO9JyvFFvkp7VD5gS3htX7np98IbzFw3wGVS a4QS0bDsB3piOTe70Xm22ivI/BwjHFZlTL5QWnMWIDeU/lBGhI2BNCmkc47QVuzaaJrGMjZbiAb5whhsM90u5YuzZjJ0 Q/zauBrwhbkWjZA5tE15Xi/OkexVuwLSnzm6ScxMZSOnqTTLmR7MHKPGZu9Ixt6ef8JVxrW1L UEgAnXQSTrA11gVWM4ulGo2b9pNWL9UIR1YiBB761d5wsXVNYIn7jikw8qW0z/AIi8y27VkgkkySx AADU66/KlpT/AIDkryYCG4O5/wC5Qo7F/E0ZCyk5jEgxI3miNG1viGFIFLtOBIC7zO5GxnXbr79ay2Sxtdweloau4baZzCrl/mPfePX5VpQW80wV5lVaLWnFYg2NBruNYnWiSSfDjGf1UuO3hZ8FxEnNm6ga x nWgRaoucd3Uff6qrXHqvr0BdIMmCD17H0O v/AHVjt2fsfvn1XHHCA8R4et 29rNlDCM2sqe/2g9xNJQyGOT0XNxwuRHFm1mtrkKzBK6g5TEg9QehrWf48rd7KjBeJT0KN4PiJS2wmVGum vSOhpcbgaGF7EzRCMynNeXKhhOKs5uQCFdYYegZW1 ag/Kr1tsHKFC9mqaH7arj06LG INpibJIVtD0ldYkA96LEWhywO2wGsbfNqvhS3EuG5aJW4DpHYiD9iamZ7eDwvLE0VtxvA/EuszswYqpDOcxYiQ2pM6afWhxz4oLnOxhGORbz2734UMGV5I9GVZ 4H2FD1Ue9u8DKqDaesTjbduM7KozZBJ6/tvSfdl AFYNKQ O/6kInjW7NvM6vlRyQUZfzN3Gu24I1mjxdliw5x SK1lUShfAeOZgp8FkO/irqv16U1LH5J1r2huBlCuK8u3XY31dHDklcr5iY3ERvr tGbMGgYVdQ0g7jm0Lu4JgYZcjDdSu1E7wHISu9q34rhl20POsRQyiuZtasq24En5VUpd1hM CxdyzhXvSQzQqHt6ikn1JKGdByoBJKV I8Se6 a65ZoiT2p2OIMFNCJSpU9akrqXtcpopi5R4Vbvs4fptUtVo2gps4ZwxUfItzIoE5jOkA6CNd/1oDmjec0vX9nuczSWW7rOB/6qMZcOk5GbyhXfM2QAzoOvvrFKPFD E5q4iYXbLHUgUL /zU J8sNcc37123bsu4GYkAhBAED8zEafrUwyU1oAXiiDeVm4nxMi61i2hS3aLW1QgkjLOrHqzETPqOlXEQPiPK3 zdWY2btpd0xzj9glbj/EWS pVpKgT2k7j2iKYijFKddr3W2RuCOAtvEeNm3h7V1gGN3NCq2gy9TppqYihsj3SFo6K7f6jAb/AMfi98ILhz4ytcuL5jMkSNANBrMbdKK492doSEkrpozqHnxfwsDYgsdPKB0H amjBgCyZdRJKfEU3cGsrcwN62zHxLmUrps1oyuvZgzCaUe7bLxhOaXszUalu9gx5laOU EML2ZwJVGKHMADciFmegn9KrOdwAHVdqezpYPxjHplOOJ5jNu8lnwWGYgFpGgYwI7nr0pP4NjTu3euEOHsyWRrnt/CLz7J6wZW4WKLHSDESZmesAARtv6zWrp5GTAmMLNGeEs8x48W85YgQWy 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 N K5RRAB10pm8pmR94QHB3AxAYwBp8qq8FBdZRPmLjHjBLSaW7Ygep70vBB3duPJXAUlS4hzU CKTMbQQtS3RtQ9qoWKlAztCAk9hrVwEywUERs4y7Y2LI3X/DQ6zhdC1u4lHuAcadgMzy89dOvfv2il5o87gvQ9nasACJxG31RK5iZMmfYdaBsIC9C5zS2mZv9FsxAXGW1tMbq3LWVFj4Xt6kCI0Yd ulTEDfC83N2YJdS5x8LOT/r7wiNogB1vZ86gIBppBGjTqQI0Ht2q42iwbtbIjDdpgADTn8uiQubUQXFiMxEn 5/zpRoLz5LH7fMbdo/yKH8fwwtphhnLFrWcqR8OZtAPerwu3Od7ry5K0crcPuYh/LrkBhe4gzA223NRqHtYK6lS0kkItwnD2vEC3Vi2TrprScj37bacqldEzcPsooGmgGoAjL5iI27dfWrii2zyvojWlkYjYKAFD6KrHXLauxQnKNiN57/AF1qDttFaxz4qkC3cMu2yrNcZywAKajcEaHqBHbUVamPB3HKBNG9tNjArr7V98rXhOYmttbVWczczP8AmDLBEdSSN9B UUuwvidY48l57tXsmv7rNrRgVVZz8kA5i414xNw6W1kqB2nfsTRGsAwOq8vWaVHLnMK3Hu4PPCvcBw7sck/CuQ9i3xAd9O1Hkg8II56q5bhOD81WVvvZZgBZB8S4TpKqCco6wZBUSZ2FLO0xGR1UCMuNBa8dxTDXLF3w79hsysurqRqCNQSJXp6zvQ2xObJaI2J7XZBXIeC8ZyMdYbUQdmU9DWg MjIRHtO4lq xaZQVVQF3Hz/tVmmxaA/OVr4Xwq2LL4q/Itg5baje5c7f8R1obnm9oVR5orgecrvglWt24BhSNAB2jrSsmjYX2CjNidIPDysnHOMLdCXFbJcTTL6dwe3pTOmiLba7jzQ lEKGI5kXwmtqudmEE7KJ/Wu GJfd4XNjJ5SjfDkFjmaN2Mn77CnBV0jEgYC0cLYfEQC3QHb3jvXP8lUP2m1sM5s2pn7GqWOFHeWmflPipGIZSYV0EgaSy6ZveKVlc6Nlt81XcQ1Md 5dvLcw5TRrbFGH8y6hT2kAigiUOIPVVDrwuZHhJOtaAkCmlTxPF I7PtJ2qGhWJtYLT61chdS2l9JodZV2Ns0suY70SgE4Imr62NagrnsFYRnlHjSYW8VcAq2zRsf7USrCXbJSYuYGs4qABHWQKqRSu1 UvcOwTWL4W4pysdCaFJlpWhpWtfK1ruCQn7hxsLZuAofEOikGAF/NIjqP1oLXsAN8r1k0cpkaGkbRyK69EPOKW2ZWRGpJPUHp2ER85qhcAfCmXNtv9wivvlDuNcx5AzK83HGus5p180biROu8VLA57r qzdZr9NpoqBBcPwgZr19EtcGsm zNcaWYxJ9PbYUd9ghjFiaXT/Fl0853ff3hEOK4S5dtpbyrmVvKY8xWPhnt6UNjhG6ii6rsbvBug iZeT7RwtthcUEFWAy6kuYB9gFNAnb3jt4 SHH2FICNzh6gdPmiy8NtPct3mgagBR8RjZj096WpzWgc30CjV9nxRxkUS7/tdN80HuZhmJ IGCD pow4Xpezzenjo3gZXnCcO2IfLAtgDUuwCs0kiNNAFjc6n3ijhjH0Agd9qGh/fjHA2/d5WkW1DkM5RYJBAB19pGhPrQy1t1wnLcGDaLPqUN4jhc1t7itPhlYgxBYxm0qrTtdt81kdrESObG53IOB7Jf4hfu3PjYkDSBAHedNKZY0D8IWUezoashC0wcuJ2GtMsdhYs8ZieWIvbCBSoWRVHAk2gBxabCF3nVToNdtTMe2lcGps6x5bSzPbEAirg5S4eRwt Gxnkh9hsevtQ3Nz4VQ5Rq9xY5bUFXCJCCAQJ KR1PrS3d5IOFRwKE3scQmiqR7UdsYJ5RI3EdUNe3cYZ8pCnrGlHFDCsSFZhSV828Hrt9K45wqFxKduGc5WmQ2b9tQrLBgaH3FIP0bg7cwqhSdcCo7ZPhnT2p8AkZVtxIWlMXMKdNRqKEWEZCqAOVtwls NmB8oIhuxOtCcRs9V3RMljmG/axCvc8wEaREgbHTrrS4ia5tt5UXm1p4xyxdu3nuWjaW20FVzZYBA6RpRY9VGGgOGUTaVzS8FJIWmxhMGGsrPbtkGrXa51UrFuS0HaoqghA0V8/lPl1FSDjKbikc4qIkma5MEbllxCGZq7SFnys2updB5MvW3trMZhuOtUkNcosTbFpixeAt4gFm8otaztQfxA0m2AMIcUJcO0C1DaxEHX1kGKW2AYJyvS6XWal7QaBb5lL3NGGuCM2gB2G0nrRYfCa6pD oGSPY2S/COn7pduWzFNBeVCMcBvqtqNC0knTUARBmduketDmHVa3Z2tEB8XCP8GxrsxIkqRroCI/bUUs4lq9TptTHPX5dE28Q4mpW3kXw2RSCy6Eg6SSNSSCQdq50wIG0Urw6Uhzt53Am6Ofy6KGFe0tgMt2b2sqDMAyIIBld/vWf4i/qPvzWRqZxq9d8KfwA9PMBZcbh1ADFhcdyGb4gRuCpO2sg7HYetOHbtWxEw5Yy2AYFVXvWUt/74LRuDKxAeBLawScxEDzAagDoI1ojY7b6rOdq5oZdpO4Xm f8ASxca4qzNkykKRrO5nYiDpFdHH/kTlKa7toO/tsFN6 azYa8EUqT0g uoP00FXNuNqsbG7A6 KIP6rO7aaE6VItW1WoZEzdz5LGcc2wo4C81JIZHlxRPDWbuUEKYPWhmVoNWgmlj/AAJZmJMQdoqTIBwuLqVlzBAW9DJmflVQ 3LgbWR3EExIGg/c0QDKI0UV6nDrqKLhBVG0DRXd4xx23lQXNuk4cK5btX7cpeDON4Gke3Q0lJO5j8jCqACVjxnEEt2GsEyykiYplrS4hwUuFYSvZtsdgYpiwFW18bcVNqLW3AYBruxoUkoZyqudSN2uAqHtWz bMZ9hSp1JILh0VQ40Sif 22rKAOTJbU9YJoAle91hQH5V/FuFMFUg5gNC3ZfUVWKYbi0q9rYMRiwAFxAKgADRNgIHSiCcAVX5BTuKROLcGFi7lDSKd32E46Q1SxYsRUsQVhoiqrbbCINQU9p3t20VWg13gVPRE8TTjhF DcMN9wggA7seg70J0gZkpSUkvynjh1zD4ANYwyJdvNGa4/7f2FV3kgl4whiwcqzFcfa9av2iE/hrOnczv9KG U01o4TneNacJf4ZxFgggwIgwBrEnQn4TPUdql Lpbehl7na6RxDfLp81i5kuOUUtPmPXsOv3 1RFRN2hds9oMkYImfNZ W8MHuwwkZTNHJpYMEZe6giH xKiXCsliRlJiMuuYRuSfShucX56BbTOw5yMkA X8r4YLEYQtaVldXWTlII110O4PtVHODjlJxaLWNO8MOD50fkq7GOvXGW1MEmJMTrVHtY0FytN2zq9uy66HzVmNwIwt5Zb3676GqRS96wpDRagwztkPQ5RG7jv4eZnAgGACCxbYDTcafLWob/ANK a9NJ2o3/AJg6qxt6H79koO7GZJ3J17mnBjCTMpPiPKN8GxFq PDvJqi VhoYHQ0CRpZkFC0 gGpmz7lW8Zw1lGCCMxXMAO0dagF3PRbb4oIx3TcGjjzpK7tm9AOlNgUvPucZRnjyV9rCKygg bqKjcQcrLlAa6gnfkpWuMbbq7Wx YDRW6An1rO1jADuBooDuUT5r5ezxcsKJ2ZAIn1FLQaoA09UJSjj8A1pjbuCDHyINPRyteNzVwOUHfhzHKiidTt1namw8GyjF15TFd4NxD8P4b2WZRtsSPlM0sJIN 4FDaBuSxZxF6yYV2tsGBKiQZUyJH7U0WsfyLWt8MzbhOHOuHF1LOICIvi2VuMQNS2zSaX09tJCSEJcSPJe8i2EcgMoI61TUGn2Us5hbJRQ/nHhwW8xRTkpjTv3NXWLwsvKt9Vcg9arq2kjCHImEwcRaM7Kx/Skxfdn5Ko/CVDjGBe8CVMAUSLwcrmIny6ScOFLhyNCJ1j/AKqmpiBO4IixvhQCRtVQ80rClzYYxi2ZiWPcma1iAm5XC1K5eJ3qKQSVXXKFK2JqaTEMW7KkrdIrindzWDKPcKR0TsDVDGCbSLnBz7Wyw3i4i2oEGYmonFMJXONr5Yw9/E2mIOZf8/WlTcjGuHRCAN0heEYs4AYID69fSjuGFuxah7A0EYW3mhlLWwhYhRrPeh6dhbe5ZWpc58heVXwK8Rc8vUQRRXuwtPsWIPl3nonPFcVz2EtlVCoT5gBJJ11O5obpbbQC9S2OOOYvL8u6X yE4O hLyNSZn9RQwQQmBk3aXcc5/EHKdZA070VgBjyvD9tbPinbfS/dMmK5VulUu3LmaYzegrPbq2glrWrHygnEBZtP4aE3HJAHzpuMPeNzsBWDUN43fKXIYeaNu1MxjeLTbNS8NoKPCcRlbxBqeo7jtUyR7hSvp9bJBJ3jVvx2Ka7mdUCrsY1I fahMjazBKPqu1JZxgAdPX6oO1knUA0W0gyZzRSstOV12qDlCNuK63yJgCmDR5f L54MQBsCI7gD 1Y2td468kNwpG2ArPNqmFj4gqZAXRShJEmDED12o0cL9u9pR44DIwkdEJHKKB0a3cIGhg69ZEfprRvjHUQ4IBHRNmb5UqHKUic78ppm/FKTqf4k6gToG7 lbGm1B27Uw2d9bbWfjxuDhtp2yZkdrekAZCAVA9qNEAH4R4HNBNr7/T90S07MRmJ2oerJLkvqHDcSEWxWV0aBI2roJNrUpdBJuG4S2HvLcuD GTr6TtTBlEja6qbsL7mTiCeITbb8sCPvXQswrMAogoUnFbxXIGMelFLG3ZU0ApcNx9yw ZTr61DwHBdVpms81WyoNy15usHT/IoHcBcuevYIANO2mXtIOV5UIakBXLlJfpXI8Muxeq UmDNdWF0sm8rW2PMACrcLoY7dlEeW8Zlu5jEdSelBlBe2kWZgbwvuY2DXyymZ1mohG2OlSIZtB7mI oolFaTpmkUrHd2WSZrsWlfh3OaSveG8T8K6GI6VD49zaCJoNWdHJuq7TPwriNm9dRXulVJk6ECfWdKTkZLGw0E7r 04pqcwHcj/Gcdw7DIciqzxoJkk tJQxaiV2bAWZ/9PVgUHlc0bESxbuZrba2sJQkuNnlXWuNX8pt53KnpmNQ6Fl7qyq0qUuQMx3nftUkXhSvuIKWVbh1nSf8APauZQNLlkw9xlOlXKu1tlNXAFa6rW5hW 5pSYAUequIgbAWfGLdsM1orHeOvzq4aDyhd2Ryg1vMzelGNNC4nan/kvjKYe2yMesgEmDP6Vkatj3uDggk3ynPhGKe6hd1CgnyAdh1Pv 1IysY0ADnqqupaGTQrEydv0PvQ45Sy/JXilLMdDytVtASATlHftA/6osOnErqvHmrthDnYOFLOJ7jvVJIXRHKiWIxmig/Na3DaMFfCI869fee1MQEXjlBcHHhJvGcPe/2mAkqt/PI1ITLAY9hrFaEL/wC7X3au26ykvC4hlOhI9qcIBXEBdM5Hvq9uXbbeazpPBJ6IW3OVTz3jrYt5QQc3auha50ljhWaASub5JrStXNdFbbGXWoItVIW240gExUxwhSGKqaP3bVNBZ8JwtrlvxJ0EwPagOO1MS LxLALeuWpQVN7UGK5XYzc6lt4Zh1NwK x61R5oLX0uljafHlFV5dV7wt2zoRqT0oPxFNspbXsDcgUhXFeH DcKTMUWOTe20lHIQs9m6VBA61e0dn905U7l8nzHoIrtqOI6Cqs25071ysyPcbKiwYEia7FI5DwaChfuobaCIdSZ9ZNXAysyTyPKhbarWqAWvLtoxPSuUFbLGE0BoZdlQFW6hTA61N2rNG40r8RYK2/vQg63J XQ7WbgVXgXLJlOwM0Rwp1rOKaMHymt3Di8j Yz5YgAg7TSE2sMcmwjCr3m1Bblt7T5NipnemmEPG5FjNnciHEOJG4NomAPehhtFEmmLjSpfh7W7/gxrA69SKku3N3Jd2Qq73lYqdCu9VAsWh7TVp/5I5is3bS4fMTfQMSpB ENoZ22I0rO1unc3x9FDgmmwusms7lVC9uJIKmf86/eiNJaVcEtogoZhvER1tzKyTMyY1nf16U1JKHxUeUw YPio8rHz5jAmFKFSfE0VpHlbf32omiHjBvhLIRwTF2xwy540spui2QJ0OWQf6tIp6Rp3EtUNAAylHi2Dt2oKkMGEiAR ookbnOwVLmkVnCo4TxVrLSNuoq0sQeKKqW2qeJ8Q8W4WiB2q0cYYKCkNoKSYZm1UCKguA5XWopbgGa7cu3KdsiIq4kIXWrQRU96otf/2Q==Currants were banned in NY because they were thought to be a carrier for a fungus that is harmful to certain types of trees. My grandmother always lived in fear that her two currant bushes would be discovered by the _currant__ police _and that she would be hauled off to jail. She died a free woman.


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> You are lucky to have currants!
> 
> Those look a little different than the ones we had in CNY.
> 
> Ours produced the currants in clusters similar to grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 sU1p2Mfl4wjMaCFyfEKS5ZiSTrLGSfcmttgFUFK2cNVBrGtcRlQVfeclpG1FbwuBV1my9w5UUs3YCTAqpoZK61WLDGEysGJECCCc0Ab96E8gOR4vwFGcPy7duMASVUj6UpJ2gxpKXByp3uEmy/8ADGc24ZiAIHaek9ahs/fN8rVrFouOP2W3OU9Qe/71nSaKUGwFVzbOFq4XfS4XdDMKB9TTUET2McXBNaJvjWb/ANPWze8V8xbNOXSPTbcUYOLW0EHWO3SnNorxTgtnE5BdWQpkQSNx6UVjiEC1z/E8ExWCvu9q4oVDPmaQyHbMoGu8T70Z5YfC7lGa9u2nJq4HzHbvjXyONChPX k/mH3HXuc bT7Mt4QiK4V2J5asXTmBa2TuUiPmD 0VVs7hgqtIfieSm0CXlYeoI16aa0Xv2XldSXuI8NvYd8twFexBkEdSCN6uHB3C6iFqxV/PhmPZlnSP/NWByAijhZMA2YeGoAB1djvA/QVYjqVCnxq0gsZ7zlQo8qL ZzsT0gDp71LN4cAwe60YdO1rN8ijwTluER3jxbs5Q2gRAPjP9ZJ VFkkvwhKSPvAVeIsENkgyN/7 1BQVTc/lBEdfU/2rh5qUXwGDC2BcLea45VF0OiDzMe2pAA96G8i16L n9V3MpjeaDv1CyYni2V8kCR0Jgn2Ea0RsZLbXo9V2gyB zbf5fTzVV3GsXzCQB6naqhgrK8T2lrjq5y8YHA9k4qExCC4rENGjKYYdwe8HcHQ70g5pidXRZpalTirXbOID3ctzMBuAAyjSPQ0/CWuZTVCZeakw72FfDKoVSNRuQe/arWOET2ScBUqEFw/FL9hibTuk75TEgdD0I96bMbXCir0jvD/APUC btpbrKLeYByE1K7EneTGulBdo2USF2wJ4wvMuCf/wC5VnSXlf1G3qdKQdpXHBCptXvCuMWcUGayxOQwQRlOo0aOinX6Gl5tO KrVHNKIXcqqCxAzMACTEk7KJ66HTrFDELn3QUVaSX5msPxCBqqrkW50mSWI7gzE9Yp86V7IMe9IzWFotT5x4Uvh PZEwfMV2jv9atpZXXRXHzSZbxMU/a5dP5N4cl7CgXbQGeSrEEMZPxajbsQYpOaVzH4Kqj A5aSxeZ0hQbeWDJOYEGQTtIGvtXPlLm0VFITzPgf41i5/LdtA/8AE3R k0BruQfJORNuJxWnjPFStzwrSguwhf8Al3I6ADWlHQNPiccdUnyg2P4kllGwyyXIzOx/MTuT3NFgY5x7zp5IgYa3JGxCkzOw1mtlpFUijTyNG8tNJw5OxTDD3MlsuQQCAQDG8idDvtQJTbdqLG7u7fSJ4XjJQzcW4BMgeGxMDY6Aj70rx1Sc8rXv3NFIlb45Zfe4oM9fLM 8V29B3WlPn66CEcMCSSCQdxG2nsKJE/c42uHKUcNiWRg6MVZdiOn9/amqsUVZPHL/ADSlzyXCtt9ddlMSdP5dOh XakZ9NQtvC5NODxSuAysGU7EGQaRex8ZU0h/NHD7dxVOUm4xgMiydB1j8v9 lMwSf9iFdovlJVzh15UdGGpiFDKSSD2BmmGyMcRSkNKnwLClic/lRdWG0x371MtgJzRQbnbncBCuI3Devlic1tT5F6SP1Io7fCz1U6yXO0FGb3E2zo7tBUbDrO4oAHRIrPxvjZvtKoEWIgbn3NWDFxKGBasoTHwDhX8DEYh/htp5R3Ykaj00ie9BkN4CK1pA3IJiG82pJ7TrpRGjGFeTUzObtc8kepRP/AGwthvFU7H4QP1PeuByl0S5PvqudHZU0kFmgSOnvVXsD8FcF5zNhPHtK9vzEawOxAkD12NLwHunlpVSlvDXygKwDuCCNfp0Ip7aDkKLUYnWartV7RjAcrgBjf0jYVYSWMLglHjOAtrc/hnSjMeaypDl7ZwoZZJqpdRU2seYpIRmAO8EiY2mN4k/WiXfKm1qvcTv3UCPcd0DZgrGQGIifp p7mqhoBUIW6EN60a7COwi7XQP9Oca/imw2qOjaH Yaz 1IztFWFR7g5xpDOO8KRw1/DDyKYu2 tph19UPfp kRSEeF/wAj5oaf/wDS68buECswPhsUA1kDRgCToR5tI2FD1EYLrUUnoINEMZoneSB7bxQ6xSmko87qRabUAgrBJI1D7/52qsQ8WVoaTaYyD5oPY4Ti7Ns32Iu3doIJhOw6j9frUSlkp28BISkE HhK3FX8W4bzyCBsOw/Wjxt2N2tRdNqDva2hVrPb4nayEOBt9a7Y 8L33fQiEhxHCcOTmRhduW/gKiB2MVBJGHcrxzKI9LWe3zHazZGYhw2WCNyTvp9KC/TvkAIWdqodsh2jCIfjrX5iBB1D6f8A9b0nseCk EG5ssYZrLMhtZxBUqVlp6ab6U1p3SB9G6VhykizbJmASBuQNB79q1Arrwr6VdSr8JxW7ZnwXZS2hC9cwjb bXQ7g7VV7Gv/ABBSE547i96xYOGv3Q2I8PM/RkzEAWyV0NwAyT8td6SdADJuAwiEUPVLvBLZJmZy5mBgGGKkKSPzQ2sTETRpCDiloaDRy6lxa2sVZKM4wO9oq7lWI8zx2306e1cSLGMDot2XsuSONxabPp yEYniAypbtJCoIDdTUBpJsryLjeVi8NjqfvVsKKKkloRJdR6TUqKV HsZyAvmPyA ZO1VJrlFigfKaYLXQLhW0Gw5Clbqrhkk6HJbnMPe6x tKOcS7w9OUQsLcFLvCbHitatsEVl JiD8IMw2usa7a0zE3c rXo zez4m6b4iRu49B ldL91LjHlRrauAuYnyloPYQTEaaaTrrRHtrjzR9f2dA7TmStrq9Bn5dT/4l20wmSAf3qpXjEx8ucZWfCuEBfyTqB/QT27Hp86BNHYsKKtQ4/wq09x/C8rrqYnLPVWn4WnrtqNOtTFIWtG5TssYQLMV8rBgw3B0/U013h81Tam0874VzlcaHfSgsje02rX6JE5h8LxSbJ8po0ZJGVwQssYoisqpqylbrSAKJ96qeVVB7jksx9dKOBhHaMJj5Y4o1q4jAwSwU/8AEkTSs8YcCFQ4KN4u2 FxrOgIBMnsyncEdRrS7akiori0jKY8BwbDkG7hy1pmESpkCeoB E9iKVdqSBTs0qCiFrxlnGKo8LEEsPzMFJ pGlDbq2k5CoXEcLTzLiWazh3uRmJt J6kFp/SaYBBNjqtPTUYihA/1RteKUaw2SSAysCT0nKY/WiHSGrtV CJ/CUucSxmHvXWyFltkz5tDHbQ0WJpbyhu0ckJtyD43DIzeWCx2G9GDiEUQyyENC6ZydhwmDPlymNfkKVeLJKP3LoXBjly/FJcfEnwpzl/LG YHSmoq2AFKak MrrfDMLcFlVxIU3YGZl8uv6fb5VmzNYHkBuEg4BaeJ8MwosG6basBrBVSZA1G2u1MshZhzCaPqpobVR Nwngi2WS2rDVcmUCe8CBRBKD4Q78lG00ud8W4YyEshF2ySctxfTof 6khtWF3oUU4JhLWEtnHXDbuOIGHtqc38Qz/EcdMg1ynWfYVRsu62DlEaKFlKJDXTcdmJLkuzn5nXtrR KAXZcUa5Zx1vKVEhh5jOkg9R6AD70KZrmkFew7BkZ3boyc8ot/uX4hgA YiACei7Aa69DVJZHAeJa8U mjjdI04GT0z/tAOZOEXbLZswKuxAyk7j06VGmmZIKrIXgJJu9mdJVWbpCsfwbEWkW6wJttqG1O/ft/4ptr2E7bynHSskGwKfB8H4zf0jVj wqkh2qez zjqZ9h/COf4XQeF8FVkaDbQKuYSQCQCRlAB39D6VaKIPsuXrnPj022NjDV1gYHqUF4tw43ANWlWGVhup6EfT7VQxlmaXa3Qw6tm04PIP6rTxQXVbxXtlFufC0EKxEBjP8ANO4oBicxotM6IRMZ3LHXt uVC1hr1xCEy5TuxBJ/4jWI1107VeMjqFj9uahjXANd4gOK/O1n4ZgJS5adfMpnMPWruPULxUocSXILisVkzBh8OnvU92CcLmklWcN5mvx4ZMWiSWj4mJ7nerO07SmHTGNm0IunM7KIFtCB1I1oPwnkUrvSMpk04VZTYVRSvqmly RZMVy5EcdiVClFUGQBNBa0k2SoQJkMmmgcJiPhGuXcB4t1EzZRuWjYLqTQJXbQShOGV0LjKJdvB9c6oMumlxTt/wDsP3rNY5xbtHVNQ6STUv2x/wClnwOK8C5lysAekfCe0dqFLE7k4IRNX2TPpI 9JBHompHkA0nt3cLO27hbVRxUZ3wiHbx0BB7eY1o6XgAp2KxpyUmc crth8aWtKGDjNlXoTWlVW1P9nPJyRwli3mFxldCD1npVKxyo7QmEg8JpFcH4Vo2r9sAXbbHMhk5xG/odao17w7KU0 tOWSdeq6Tw3Hi7hXubFgWI00nv2oZcXE2mC7c4eiRuD4qLbOqjPaYkkjoSdfvVXMp3PKztS7xI1wPmZr14JfIAYQpGmVun GhagGtw6JQZ5R3idjFrqi27y6eUAh9RBP8sA677VSMsl55VqKQ8TfuO/gXFC3M2X2M9d6b Ha3xtOFYO6FHcVyvdsDwxeRkceYagQOp3 u9dJ4MqCQVTzhgbdrB2mRfIjHOqmSpcKZPUg6CaiF29 DlEDbACQcRisywphdzp16CnGso2USNlcr7gFwrdFwgMBOh 8Ab6T6fteQAik7ppHRPEg Sa KYbDg2hbuPHx3rSogY7MpQjeR329aUqs1fqeivrdVM8d26g3nAq/dXcX5jtthtEl2IKiZjWd43jQ0GLR7Jd4OFnNaL5WtOI3DhrV 0UyZAj22H5lGVhqddR9CKWkY3vXNd7hDkFOQKziT4puGBm KBA9NB2psN8NeS0uyNcNNqAX8HBW9McG0BJnbQiY96v4mr3UOrglNNOfXC xFxiJEyKq5ziaRpJY4iA48mlbiOJynnbyjv0771PeOOFDo44wXmgqcDzUtpCiqSJkHvRBEQF4LtLWCfUOcOOPovODcwqHfOPK2pPb 9cWkLPa 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 HkBcbCXcVyHeuH AuW3lDN4piDmYR3jKAfY sUcaxow45WbI5oJDeEnXcPlInQHtrsYNNAgp B 5qndxGVgysTl9xtUgXhTNE0NJTPwzha4q296HAtkeL4cEjNMMEJGbYzBFLPLozXT1WNtLzQTJwHAYM2buEW/ce4xzkPaa0VgKNA067TrSmqc4ASVx81WhVJPxVgo7I0ypjURR2O3NsIa2YThwyeIPjnYdjpJG0761z3miFq9n6iYzNY0 nT7tH8Fg7JVmuMxfQIIBHYzO0CrRCMDJyvbBr4dscY8PUk59/Unra3YDA27lsqVBAJEkD796z53lkttK8n/ULCNQ03yLroPZJXM/CzZuhU2bYDv2rRgm7xtlYgHRTHLzpcRHIloJjoD096K14emDD3YzynXiPD0sYdfCXQDpue/wA6q9jXG qFJHuFhA81rEWyDAb13BqgLoylOEqX7AViumhp8EEWptC2ShoqiWqaXKxB1OgqqlTz9qqoUL0tuTVgaVgUU5Xx7YZ2ykw6xHSRUPdbUxFNsslMvK9/EC/ntqzj84zQMpPWTHqAe1JS7dtOSzpHO5KfLhmTqCf8n2rPLiUO1C1fYddfT 1BJXAorguJD4T5f0PuN6jeb5RN9pV/1SVnVAMpRVZvEDag5YAjsTArS04zYN8JqLDS4coLy9wy3iLYvYfw3nR7V6CUI6Sp09JFGltppKPLieV5e5Rum/kTIJGY6khBOgk6mqh MqgBQ/i3KuJtf/WWH8yeYf3q7ZB1XHCCIGR4KsCdIIg6 9EBB4KjlNXDuV7t20LgZRIkAhhPodNPelHahrXUopBcVgntPldSp9fT9aKHhwsLk7cicSdkNt5IT4Trt1E lIagBjgQrNRvmPi1uxZYsyguMiA7sz URqOpknYCSavp43Pd4UxAakaR0ISLw7id1UdDCalTvLCFmfSRtHfcRWkZdopi99oYJJG7p7JvF/f5rPjrqZXBu2rbMhjxFYiD5TOVSV LQxvFUZZfur6JXt2drIRGMu/RNfAOI/ig1lsWjZEU3WC HnYj8obzZYiWgazoNqS1EPdusA0V5DbX4khc68Jwlu7/AO1xK3sxJa2kMLen84Y5pM6b/an9O95b4xXv1VxMYshLlq2BTCiXXPeKaKTb/pzjhbxhRyVt3rT23PRQVlXPsyjX1oU5AbZSjDlUYbmi7aulrtu1euLK IQVedjLJHiD/mG6aiKo6FsjK6Fdu80VuPYxwNy2cl/Lqh6xpM7MNtRr3FKBj9OaOWqKtU8FtIHeyLma5lJePgzCItAnVjm0LaCT1ijSkgX0 8piFp3 HkKy7bdswtmIBlvUdvUmpiis i97DJqDpQX0Hn7yjPLZc2whaSurE76kx7 /pVJIGuevJdraWeOXfKbvqgnFj4uMVbTFsp KJgjc6bxRWRtY1IMG02iGH8X8QHJFxT8R0BBGgBBP6TXBzdtLnSlzrKccquvpU2EUuaEp808r U3LPxD4lHX/ALo8b hS8sQOWrnzWhOpM0ekraH LVKRFJDOtSVKm2orqXAWaVWcjpUlqaOmxadeXuAWy9rO6M1wEhem0/WliXSEsbj1S4ZmlNuFWkxBtN8atmgbZTtVXMey0xpmXJRTdy/wvwwzjMAzGIYxAjddjrOtKyuJaqaqNjH7WIm7VnmugSahNRtcuCz5gdQZ9qgsrlcp3cOly3ldcwM69e2h3BqrXuafCVYOICVMFyliMHe8bAvauBhDJfkFRPddD7wNO9aY7QjkbtkBHsiWHJt4TaxWd2vW7QLHdLhYAAaDVB6/WhOli/xJ irt8kTNu4JLEBegH70CRxIvooohct5zDDEtnIPURpodqc0hBjwqAojwrmvELkS5lYN8LsIMQABpAO3XXWpl08bvEfyRQ0Jqs8XtXCLd5FuIxgnTytuPn0 dBjZQJ6fmitia4HK5wvNb2LrXLFsBZIyMWIj1g038K14p5Wi/QRbR3d8cnr8kO5v4pcxXh3bjCfyqEUADSdfiOvcn5UbSsEZLQPv9ETV6GLTwsexxJd7Ldy7im8FSVOQZhnmZYQcus7AzGm49JjUNGfNG0eo1T2iGJ5H7LJjMKPMVzasWjNIk5ZIBEzpET0FXZKNoah6rszUtaZD4upzZ98pd4hgXDao3f4ToDtOmlMNcKWc07mq/gaOLhyoWMR2g9/X2qJQC3JUyC2pjxFiyTbzkozL5iNidj7aikw54us0s82FVfwBs3UJYZCQQ3QgEHX6VZkoe04z5LmuzaYOZeXra3Lt13gNDrHXOoJ 5NLs1D7DAFMhp1JSwmL8O4rrrlMx3HanHN3NIKkI3w3HG5is6DIGJzEkQJXWem o9QOtAczZHRKe7PY9 oaWtJzmheEe4dxdrSsqwuZcrabidZnY 0bVaOcsFL6FJpGSlpdmjY9Pv1QvEcXPnW0ZZ/KcvQbn5/wDdcLcdzl5/t6eJwbEDZBsq7l3HJYJtuIuE6n9ql9nIXlzICmy7hVvjOuj9x1Pr3oBO7jlSQH8LdwnxApV4BXX3Hcd64nGUIgt5U8FbJd111k6z /zqrHeM5V4nhrs8Ja4hy/bNxjlG9MCc0m/h43eILkxWm1nK0W2y7aVFi1NqMGuUg0bX1jDM7Ko3JgVZOfEgiqTk1vCYVAwDm u0zEnt0qrsigl3UEw8E5TIK4i x8Q65ROxMwxO9Zc2toFrfqobKWcJwsCAFUnL/n/ilZJS4UOFWSQvdZXotjcxA/w1SJrnZVANxoJTv8Le9ca7cLCyrEqrMRqNQQAdOlPsaG/hFlbGsmYIhC1gDhVkdVtwlnLrIPtt/wB0i8k8rDRMLAnpOv0FAIyprClbJBkV1Wo4WyxePv6jf51XbXCsCt6X hH2H70dr3VVK4SbzVy2cRdDpcUafy/20NEi1AisVahwCUuIO4U2LjKcugKrqCP1JpxpBIcArAOcMIfy949y9/BIWBJzHQLP6nbSmZdrGeJMbGNbnlV8b4FiFuGUC27jk23LLBBMxIOkDoelRFMxzcGyFqaecPDWA54Re9ygjWVYljAyBgwGu5he09dferNe8DcFsu7M08jtjyd1fT9v3RjFcFtWsLhiinw9V1AnNpLMRuWKt9I0ApbeXPLnIfZUQh1EkB5H5/doXibalwbahDKwAxgGdDqZBkb lXkeCLAoLXk7uNp3vugbuuE6cXuXrjmzbdGZkm5mA8kbvI JiDsewrMD7G5y eOG7hcy4u17CMfI2UjS4VOUiYBBrXgLZRz8lSO/NDMXjHOW2pzAqC0RqZJP0JorGgW4o0endKdrRlal4dffJbCsxcwiiTJPao3sGUefsfUws3uAr3TRznetX3OGGRLuGQKtxmIF0W0l7ZJIVWGpUneCJBiQacGtx6pB4BNJEBptUC6HwfB4cBUbMFC9IYs5G/Tc/agRljnW5fRotOdNAGwAfPGPMnzUHsm5cIBDEpHm1iAAvyGgiqTEWMqNdIYIC9h2m/kb5sdbR/l7lu3YSWALtue3oK4yA8leClkL3WUM4zy8iv4oEjqP3qC4jCC4LVwm/lYqCCBQqIypjcmKzfDKIIJG8aEVz7q10htRuz8XXvP2I/tS5VF41xG1YCetd3rxilYPcMArhNlwpDQGHUelbT22KWo/TMe2wtVzG5lyqAAaC2PNlZTm7TSzX1C9ZojSSuGVXh70Geo296sVfhMnAcK KuZ7kkW9Y/mboKW1M2xtDkqCbXW1MqPasJxpV6qF64Etu5BIUEkdwNY 1WipxrzVg28LyynjWEuliAyBso9YME9do tNxyNik2EdaVwNpQW/xW74F25ZglLmUaT0E6dd60ZXOY 2 SlzuoX3A4KLoZCqCMjKASNdwATM7VlT2SXFLuB5R yPMbZ/kzz7NG3z3oIAIsotDYheP4lh7LMj3UVwM2TMAWHSB1PtRmwOcLrHmqBhOUucV5lBugKbttQCGOYiTsICmIjr603FGA3OUxCWsy7KF8R4oCAttnYhvK2zkn4iSNde1Sxp/wAloGWKSIOkdkYDRgV 5RvC4DFeJ5rtzwhqpuErJ7 fzDQDQ9/WgSGMDAykZxGR/bFFQ5m4K/kJuWLS6Eu7tmf kQpGUem5M9gLwva1tUSfZDaQ0UPms3D0wy3slp5uEwVGgIENmJIEmAdI60WS3QEkfVNTBjmWOiP8VwJuWTaEATIkSAQZ nT51lwy93IHoGme1sgL PqhV3DXbeRHJEiF1GoEAk5Z71pfEF WnC9xBrtJtAY7cR72fqrMNbW8jB7rIiAlVltZjy6SsyN4/aGGtY6ycIkkQheHtYC48nGPXOfoULS8bCXFVVJeVzkSQDqYnvlHt03NAlBJonCxO39M1kbZGdTkLBa4rdtjKr5dxoqyJ3ExP3qhhY42QvLJ wWPsX8GHxWQWjCXAzZVkGACegJjQ96XZC9kvhBNeX2VICTeL3cCmJCYS2Mirq85lmT8M7gbzselaIDqslb/AGJEXSkuseSP8H4grOWzBSqrqgiLahi5MdyqqT/V60DUneAAtbtdvdwAdCTz59P1J S5xxL/AOS41yfMzMPmSafYymgLxrm2cIepnar0hFpHKdSH8O0yKCGRfKWCEHQEeY bWYiknNbZzS9Zou23Rxhsjd3kRg/xhMPLeEgsZBaBmH8p3y 40 dUey DaT7V7Tdq6YG7QPW7Rg45TKkwR0rOcx4csSrKDcXxzohKQ3pWlGwuGUXunDJCX8BxMF9VKH30M9Ks5pApBeADhH7F4o0g6Ef4a5hDm0qUUcwOMF1ijQr9ImGB Fh6Hb0NDMXVWDLaSOR0WnwQNNKHSEvz6lo6a7mK1rtacs5aaCaOYODWrNpHR9Y1FcccJN7eqVgGYxXEgKvC3Pg8rBd2PShNfuFqoNrrPJvCPw9hcw8zCW9zWHq5w95oqEwItJh64BEsHbzCI0o7bIoIzReFoa2BuNB071U4PspOFlawACAAoPRRG/tXGZ92Shm0j8f4h AnI5u3bjT/ABGLBLY7LOhnr6VoRx94eAB6LrHVZv8A1t8Nq8DaLKVNxdwTBVxpIGYaj1oo09WRlWczaaXPOL3nLln1uKdW3n19Zp2ICvQojMikYxFza5cgpkXTrnK6gfrS4H Lef2QqRbgHMrki3YtJZWIZraA3GJ0Es8kknoIqskRAybVwML3h3EbyWb15bzvirhK28wJnWBrrLa7bDrtXOa3cBwBkotUNvzP8KrF8kXbihzde7imIJLMSCeok/Co11rm6sB1ADalmSHdxhe8Q4th8My27BDsD/GvbAtPmFvroM2pOu2vQjGufk8HgLRa8uskCk1cT40to27TqpuXEzgFso9iRJEeU7bE7xSTtGAN4OEi9oGRwhuP4cbjriluHKQNJOxEaHqp/X7cw93cdLT7Ja12pa0 6GYuy6MCLn8M7iO3T66/OjNm8NUvXOhe6YSg8c/fqvbGHOIZbVst4hPlmAsdSx3WBtHr7VzbPKxP6jlJ2M6ZKvxXJWICG4fDKgmSjgwAQAY9ZkRPyq9jaXA2vKILjuIuJwi2mKhvKSplgesd6djeHR qcgDDW7jqsWBsMrBLoNtbkAuVOihoYjSTHbuKA51DC9DoiQHBuauh idOC4hvwl4 HbSyX8NB5BcNgAi7eLP/APIV8TNGgGWABSr2je3OeT79AsLWOmMhEpP35Ln/ADPxG3cCKkErILAEBgDowB1E7we9areEKEttMf8Ap/ygLw8a IUfCD2/mP7VSWUMGeUw5geaC6lbS26DKJC6LIB20nXX6Ui F23dSTn8LvBhKnMy3batftXPCKCCAPjkiOkCPrSWnkIfsdm/ySocbS1Z5kZtbihm/mGnyYDQ/KK0DFaZg1AjduItGOFcXS4ctxUKxLNEADoIqjg8vtxx5Basmo0riLcSCPKgD5Hr9FLjOGylntW7fhhCxzSuaBPlgEDT9KZpjneFU1b4DG3u6QXE4lrXlvBlU7EEMNezf3AofdlrtzVkUei08FxswSdVaFO3xdPY/rXTEfiHHVcHEG0Sv464rEZrmnuagMsWCoNFcqxl4ZzG0061uEWj1V6ZrhAZie0moJpQASaCMty 9tRcBk9KWdKOHLe/ Fuh3h fJMfJHK7eL IxAn/8ckRm9ftFJ6yf 3tZx1WPNB3Z2g2uhZYrEKWVWIxKorXHMKoJJ9BRI2FxAChGOAYpblpLiT51kZhGh9DqKbra7aOeqM0raU0M 9UDcV811JL5h5vS3e8BBmeQCDsJgx7was3Tl7d54Q3O6BIXF1bEYg5QddNttTr7U5CRFHlVe0tNFQtcLtuWfE3HS0Gyq4AJYazA3OvX1pgSltNaMnn0Rm5FFZuJcPsXri EzJbgKpYGWywDpJiffrtRO8ewZH0V23VgLLisTnnSUGir6g6Gd4jTTuahrdvun4tCHAOJ5V3DeJHDq6qChuZfMrMuWDMjWesTOlc9m4h3kizdntrwdOiNLes4lUzZMwzDLqptKNVy7AGQNtfnRGs7tvulY2BwAAWXjXN95FbDpdY IIa4xMrbH5F7Fu 9Ajga47iMeSo9rBJQ4/dLfLnDvxWJVX0tJ5nJ2FtdW w 9NzSd2wkcobiCCeiP8SwTXOI3sUSjo4Ph5LgzAFMluQNVIGsHSRFLteO5DAM 3qj6DQnVOq6A5RHDYUXvDsG4 Gv22nzlhbun sR/Du sQSdpih8WCPr0WhquzXQ/wB3TmxzjkeuOQi H5exbMlu8mQbO0aaAmRB12A0ka79Ko ONubIUs7ema3xAE/RMvDOC27AIQEk7u0Tr7bD2oDngmgFgavVyamTfIf9LVdtgCDqD8Qqjhson5195SwwheI4M6XEuYcG MxlGyqyL6MW8/aN6dgDNwdGa90aMgHlAubuGKuItoiQLqjJmc5UYv5x5pABkfWjahu125vBW72dIGW9xwPS7WTmDiQ/FWrQtgLabwmtjUeEQVvCf6lZtY3IpeC6L3I08HfadgGZHuu/T9gAlO/wI2nJH8RVbTSCQDuQf0pts4PolZuw9TE3e2nDrXI X8Lq3Ld4vh1ZgArD4CI9qWkkMbjI8YSb5g1m0IhhmyiBA7nX9jtWbJr5HutZznWlLmXme2fEsoueQVLSQASI0ESY/aixad7nB7j6qqRltknTftWjuA5XJu5LttlcOgCN1IgnuPURWdrXDcC05Vbys3E0e3ddGLFCMvuh1ijxzbgHI4s5VWIUNZW2k3CoAAYqCQNhroYHtTkeobfiUk2lg3btowcNdQA6mGKjqNR5fXQ0Uta/ghWoEZTDa5yaBIQnvBpU6auCVTY5JV3D5pM09upFL8Jo4Hym7WlvloG4ETpUOFhXhLmPEg6I2VCIDecLuAhGY hgVkvtzqblegm7eBi2sbRK08vs99jceRatzkUaAkdYqkjdvgHJ5WC UHg56o/w/jLXQ7Pb8K2kyzMNY16baa0tLAG00GyUs5tLn3OnNn4gG1aJW0N53c9z/T1itTSaTusnlWa1O/8Apzzt L8RGtraFlUCgMWJBDAkyBPwjp1pXV6buKdd3avVIzzJzXZtYZ2zZmMoqdZOkmNhqD86DDA6TI49URkJe4A4CRODEXHFy7cLltC5ALBABttrH1p4RtsNOAvX6PRxsiL2NG7p/wCrXxB4Ui0Y0InYkTpPT/zVHtaSKyjazStl07jKMgWPQgdOqX8UGugITJ EHoI7U03azK8XDE6V4YwZK0cK4TcNwJrlUM0 oXT5ZooMkwcLK29R2dHpoepcaH1S69wgSTAEa9OlM2XJnUOj07g12LWbGG5IJOkydu/360QOBFFLanvQWmPjqtfCbxtnxQfN U/af87UN7iMBZerdRwtuI5SvOpxBNtljMWDGNttt6XGuYDsF2s/ettyx G4ft/ExLQxEeSysEISOrnWOwrhIHyUDwpa7NorwjCPes JbCE2iiHKPizKW1I3K6Tp1ParyvpoK9DoO0YtO8iTgjkJqTl9HOa9muHqWkAn5GfqaWMrnEpHUduzOtkIDG9K5 vT5BM GskgqNQqwN kaD2rhA5xIOaH5 Sx9znclR8IRpp/eqdzY8JpUXjYc6wsx89B9421qDEb/D 66vJUeIRsdu3T9O1RuJGDSi6WHiOF8fwUZAwFyWcnW2BJLdzMRp1In0Yhn3xlshs9E5p9Q9lgHnCT8feZ79xr1oI cqWC5c6AyDt5jBHm1/L86gihnC9P/T e8s5FAe3Ksx99LiqqplKiDBPmbq3ppGnpTL3tLMBb8MT2Euc6wfyHkmbg98tYTTvr7Ej6aVnarWFzBFQ9T/C f9olone1nFlb1T2pANvhZ65xxHl/EC6wFpmDMYYagyft861opmlgJNKqZOXOXzhwzuQXYRA2Udp6n2pTVSd4KaMDquRVz7GPSldtKLQTmvgn4m0CNLibR ZQQSp/UfOndDqQx x3B6piGQNwV5wnBoVCvrXoHaWM8hEJDis/MvCPCth0veQtGQ9Yk6ERSskDYstXbMWlDD8V4cqhbuHvXLg JlcAEz0E9NvlRWsNK7arNpfttpUlLkpq4fze1rDCxlzQCAZ6GqlxRGyU2kNwnF7wY5YLNpJEmguiaRlUul0PA4N7Vg I5 EkkdNOlYr5Q TwhDJK5hjOJXXTwjcZrYYkA9yTqe5963GxtB3VlFW6/wADVMEL7kZrh8onWKnvDvoIrXNDfVDeXkK3dJBIgEGDNFe4FtIsLhuAW/i6lyEM51313NAadtlbcelbMBfRbOWA/i EZAIJPplUmf0FAm/DuCfdqn6NtkWPL FPjL3hmUMhzbZZ2B6z bpRI422CVmantZ8rXMBw70qh9T7K/gHGMwaw6EuxlCoklgQcsDvBqJ4Te5qR0M7YdU17uOvzwnHFP4KJZ0S 5DGfyRqit2JIBPbSaT3OPh6BelLBqHmbmNtj38yPZc94zgrmdh4ZEEllyxBnaO3pTkbqVO0NGJ2tcwWAMHzQgu0hlmZ16ACj GsrGbBMCWtF pW65fDAKBqN/U99KFt6pHV6aRnictXDMTeR1tozZXdQVB0JLCPvQpGMdkjKzym/i/GsHcvPZe3tcKZo08ugM7xpSJglb42HCnCO8v4BbQFq2IVc7EnUeIwtganVWCLt/UaJHqHO8Ljnoqu4RvAhmMDr 3WixbroclCAtGeE2IuNGwgT1k/Pf0pvTRbZXewRGDKjjsP8TDaROncA6/fX0qk8Rslv37rnNWS5fZP09CO3rofehd46PB /v6qhJC DKwEDMTMDcgT1/mrvA5t1fl5/wC1YcJQ4zzRhQt22pa40tbZVBGTdTJYRoRuJ6H1obdO5rt3A/ZHggdJIGDklBsJhb1 0ty4xcWVy5yZMMZgyfNMRr0ApmKPdZC9vptJDontA/ERz5 aowGB8Vyl26tq2gJY5oLa/CCSMo6mO3rQZHlgsNs/oh9szTtYBFefIfvynjBXLTE27bKSqiVUg5VPw7bVlGF34iF4qSN4FuBz5qA4lZa6bC3Fa4BmZQZgAjc7A67b lEdpJGM3u4QSFdexIVfMwUASSSBA7mfWqhsj27QMegUZVGDxa3RNtg6zEgyJHr8xUiKVh2kcrqVxsx 1VkYQM8LqUEt/Ua/saBS4BL3FbK/iFyHRhmITXTXUe8V6TQatwi2SdOP4Ro2FxpJHHuM JfysHQrIAJAgdPn3mju8fiHCde0N8JWG1w8x8VvqfiHUzVDKPIoNhD8PamfSrkpcC16aqpTNyZwwm8juPKNQO5/tS2rftjK4py5r4uMPYM5S7CFU9QaydLD3kljgKKXK7CBtNAd63iaVlC4x2JOmw7VwXKdloII3FTVqzTRtHODcBa9cUo tw/nIAB9SaFvLzsXqOz4u7Y6fNfVMPB HGzcU3Bma6GVQCNF2N0n XoO9JyvFFvkp7VD5gS3htX7np98IbzFw3wGVS a4QS0bDsB3piOTe70Xm22ivI/BwjHFZlTL5QWnMWIDeU/lBGhI2BNCmkc47QVuzaaJrGMjZbiAb5whhsM90u5YuzZjJ0 Q/zauBrwhbkWjZA5tE15Xi/OkexVuwLSnzm6ScxMZSOnqTTLmR7MHKPGZu9Ixt6ef8JVxrW1L UEgAnXQSTrA11gVWM4ulGo2b9pNWL9UIR1YiBB761d5wsXVNYIn7jikw8qW0z/AIi8y27VkgkkySx AADU66/KlpT/AIDkryYCG4O5/wC5Qo7F/E0ZCyk5jEgxI3miNG1viGFIFLtOBIC7zO5GxnXbr79ay2Sxtdweloau4baZzCrl/mPfePX5VpQW80wV5lVaLWnFYg2NBruNYnWiSSfDjGf1UuO3hZ8FxEnNm6ga x nWgRaoucd3Uff6qrXHqvr0BdIMmCD17H0O v/AHVjt2fsfvn1XHHCA8R4et 29rNlDCM2sqe/2g9xNJQyGOT0XNxwuRHFm1mtrkKzBK6g5TEg9QehrWf48rd7KjBeJT0KN4PiJS2wmVGum vSOhpcbgaGF7EzRCMynNeXKhhOKs5uQCFdYYegZW1 ag/Kr1tsHKFC9mqaH7arj06LG INpibJIVtD0ldYkA96LEWhywO2wGsbfNqvhS3EuG5aJW4DpHYiD9iamZ7eDwvLE0VtxvA/EuszswYqpDOcxYiQ2pM6afWhxz4oLnOxhGORbz2734UMGV5I9GVZ 4H2FD1Ue9u8DKqDaesTjbduM7KozZBJ6/tvSfdl AFYNKQ O/6kInjW7NvM6vlRyQUZfzN3Gu24I1mjxdliw5x SK1lUShfAeOZgp8FkO/irqv16U1LH5J1r2huBlCuK8u3XY31dHDklcr5iY3ERvr tGbMGgYVdQ0g7jm0Lu4JgYZcjDdSu1E7wHISu9q34rhl20POsRQyiuZtasq24En5VUpd1hM CxdyzhXvSQzQqHt6ikn1JKGdByoBJKV I8Se6 a65ZoiT2p2OIMFNCJSpU9akrqXtcpopi5R4Vbvs4fptUtVo2gps4ZwxUfItzIoE5jOkA6CNd/1oDmjec0vX9nuczSWW7rOB/6qMZcOk5GbyhXfM2QAzoOvvrFKPFD E5q4iYXbLHUgUL /zU J8sNcc37123bsu4GYkAhBAED8zEafrUwyU1oAXiiDeVm4nxMi61i2hS3aLW1QgkjLOrHqzETPqOlXEQPiPK3 zdWY2btpd0xzj9glbj/EWS pVpKgT2k7j2iKYijFKddr3W2RuCOAtvEeNm3h7V1gGN3NCq2gy9TppqYihsj3SFo6K7f6jAb/AMfi98ILhz4ytcuL5jMkSNANBrMbdKK492doSEkrpozqHnxfwsDYgsdPKB0H amjBgCyZdRJKfEU3cGsrcwN62zHxLmUrps1oyuvZgzCaUe7bLxhOaXszUalu9gx5laOU EML2ZwJVGKHMADciFmegn9KrOdwAHVdqezpYPxjHplOOJ5jNu8lnwWGYgFpGgYwI7nr0pP4NjTu3euEOHsyWRrnt/CLz7J6wZW4WKLHSDESZmesAARtv6zWrp5GTAmMLNGeEs8x48W85YgQWy 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 N K5RRAB10pm8pmR94QHB3AxAYwBp8qq8FBdZRPmLjHjBLSaW7Ygep70vBB3duPJXAUlS4hzU CKTMbQQtS3RtQ9qoWKlAztCAk9hrVwEywUERs4y7Y2LI3X/DQ6zhdC1u4lHuAcadgMzy89dOvfv2il5o87gvQ9nasACJxG31RK5iZMmfYdaBsIC9C5zS2mZv9FsxAXGW1tMbq3LWVFj4Xt6kCI0Yd ulTEDfC83N2YJdS5x8LOT/r7wiNogB1vZ86gIBppBGjTqQI0Ht2q42iwbtbIjDdpgADTn8uiQubUQXFiMxEn 5/zpRoLz5LH7fMbdo/yKH8fwwtphhnLFrWcqR8OZtAPerwu3Od7ry5K0crcPuYh/LrkBhe4gzA223NRqHtYK6lS0kkItwnD2vEC3Vi2TrprScj37bacqldEzcPsooGmgGoAjL5iI27dfWrii2zyvojWlkYjYKAFD6KrHXLauxQnKNiN57/AF1qDttFaxz4qkC3cMu2yrNcZywAKajcEaHqBHbUVamPB3HKBNG9tNjArr7V98rXhOYmttbVWczczP8AmDLBEdSSN9B UUuwvidY48l57tXsmv7rNrRgVVZz8kA5i414xNw6W1kqB2nfsTRGsAwOq8vWaVHLnMK3Hu4PPCvcBw7sck/CuQ9i3xAd9O1Hkg8II56q5bhOD81WVvvZZgBZB8S4TpKqCco6wZBUSZ2FLO0xGR1UCMuNBa8dxTDXLF3w79hsysurqRqCNQSJXp6zvQ2xObJaI2J7XZBXIeC8ZyMdYbUQdmU9DWg MjIRHtO4lq xaZQVVQF3Hz/tVmmxaA/OVr4Xwq2LL4q/Itg5baje5c7f8R1obnm9oVR5orgecrvglWt24BhSNAB2jrSsmjYX2CjNidIPDysnHOMLdCXFbJcTTL6dwe3pTOmiLba7jzQ lEKGI5kXwmtqudmEE7KJ/Wu GJfd4XNjJ5SjfDkFjmaN2Mn77CnBV0jEgYC0cLYfEQC3QHb3jvXP8lUP2m1sM5s2pn7GqWOFHeWmflPipGIZSYV0EgaSy6ZveKVlc6Nlt81XcQ1Md 5dvLcw5TRrbFGH8y6hT2kAigiUOIPVVDrwuZHhJOtaAkCmlTxPF I7PtJ2qGhWJtYLT61chdS2l9JodZV2Ns0suY70SgE4Imr62NagrnsFYRnlHjSYW8VcAq2zRsf7USrCXbJSYuYGs4qABHWQKqRSu1 UvcOwTWL4W4pysdCaFJlpWhpWtfK1ruCQn7hxsLZuAofEOikGAF/NIjqP1oLXsAN8r1k0cpkaGkbRyK69EPOKW2ZWRGpJPUHp2ER85qhcAfCmXNtv9wivvlDuNcx5AzK83HGus5p180biROu8VLA57r qzdZr9NpoqBBcPwgZr19EtcGsm zNcaWYxJ9PbYUd9ghjFiaXT/Fl0853ff3hEOK4S5dtpbyrmVvKY8xWPhnt6UNjhG6ii6rsbvBug iZeT7RwtthcUEFWAy6kuYB9gFNAnb3jt4 SHH2FICNzh6gdPmiy8NtPct3mgagBR8RjZj096WpzWgc30CjV9nxRxkUS7/tdN80HuZhmJ IGCD pow4Xpezzenjo3gZXnCcO2IfLAtgDUuwCs0kiNNAFjc6n3ijhjH0Agd9qGh/fjHA2/d5WkW1DkM5RYJBAB19pGhPrQy1t1wnLcGDaLPqUN4jhc1t7itPhlYgxBYxm0qrTtdt81kdrESObG53IOB7Jf4hfu3PjYkDSBAHedNKZY0D8IWUezoashC0wcuJ2GtMsdhYs8ZieWIvbCBSoWRVHAk2gBxabCF3nVToNdtTMe2lcGps6x5bSzPbEAirg5S4eRwt Gxnkh9hsevtQ3Nz4VQ5Rq9xY5bUFXCJCCAQJ KR1PrS3d5IOFRwKE3scQmiqR7UdsYJ5RI3EdUNe3cYZ8pCnrGlHFDCsSFZhSV828Hrt9K45wqFxKduGc5WmQ2b9tQrLBgaH3FIP0bg7cwqhSdcCo7ZPhnT2p8AkZVtxIWlMXMKdNRqKEWEZCqAOVtwls NmB8oIhuxOtCcRs9V3RMljmG/axCvc8wEaREgbHTrrS4ia5tt5UXm1p4xyxdu3nuWjaW20FVzZYBA6RpRY9VGGgOGUTaVzS8FJIWmxhMGGsrPbtkGrXa51UrFuS0HaoqghA0V8/lPl1FSDjKbikc4qIkma5MEbllxCGZq7SFnys2updB5MvW3trMZhuOtUkNcosTbFpixeAt4gFm8otaztQfxA0m2AMIcUJcO0C1DaxEHX1kGKW2AYJyvS6XWal7QaBb5lL3NGGuCM2gB2G0nrRYfCa6pD oGSPY2S/COn7pduWzFNBeVCMcBvqtqNC0knTUARBmduketDmHVa3Z2tEB8XCP8GxrsxIkqRroCI/bUUs4lq9TptTHPX5dE28Q4mpW3kXw2RSCy6Eg6SSNSSCQdq50wIG0Urw6Uhzt53Am6Ofy6KGFe0tgMt2b2sqDMAyIIBld/vWf4i/qPvzWRqZxq9d8KfwA9PMBZcbh1ADFhcdyGb4gRuCpO2sg7HYetOHbtWxEw5Yy2AYFVXvWUt/74LRuDKxAeBLawScxEDzAagDoI1ojY7b6rOdq5oZdpO4Xm f8ASxca4qzNkykKRrO5nYiDpFdHH/kTlKa7toO/tsFN6 azYa8EUqT0g uoP00FXNuNqsbG7A6 KIP6rO7aaE6VItW1WoZEzdz5LGcc2wo4C81JIZHlxRPDWbuUEKYPWhmVoNWgmlj/AAJZmJMQdoqTIBwuLqVlzBAW9DJmflVQ 3LgbWR3EExIGg/c0QDKI0UV6nDrqKLhBVG0DRXd4xx23lQXNuk4cK5btX7cpeDON4Gke3Q0lJO5j8jCqACVjxnEEt2GsEyykiYplrS4hwUuFYSvZtsdgYpiwFW18bcVNqLW3AYBruxoUkoZyqudSN2uAqHtWz bMZ9hSp1JILh0VQ40Sif 22rKAOTJbU9YJoAle91hQH5V/FuFMFUg5gNC3ZfUVWKYbi0q9rYMRiwAFxAKgADRNgIHSiCcAVX5BTuKROLcGFi7lDSKd32E46Q1SxYsRUsQVhoiqrbbCINQU9p3t20VWg13gVPRE8TTjhF DcMN9wggA7seg70J0gZkpSUkvynjh1zD4ANYwyJdvNGa4/7f2FV3kgl4whiwcqzFcfa9av2iE/hrOnczv9KG U01o4TneNacJf4ZxFgggwIgwBrEnQn4TPUdql Lpbehl7na6RxDfLp81i5kuOUUtPmPXsOv3 1RFRN2hds9oMkYImfNZ W8MHuwwkZTNHJpYMEZe6giH xKiXCsliRlJiMuuYRuSfShucX56BbTOw5yMkA X8r4YLEYQtaVldXWTlII110O4PtVHODjlJxaLWNO8MOD50fkq7GOvXGW1MEmJMTrVHtY0FytN2zq9uy66HzVmNwIwt5Zb3676GqRS96wpDRagwztkPQ5RG7jv4eZnAgGACCxbYDTcafLWob/ANK a9NJ2o3/AJg6qxt6H79koO7GZJ3J17mnBjCTMpPiPKN8GxFq PDvJqi VhoYHQ0CRpZkFC0 gGpmz7lW8Zw1lGCCMxXMAO0dagF3PRbb4oIx3TcGjjzpK7tm9AOlNgUvPucZRnjyV9rCKygg bqKjcQcrLlAa6gnfkpWuMbbq7Wx YDRW6An1rO1jADuBooDuUT5r5ezxcsKJ2ZAIn1FLQaoA09UJSjj8A1pjbuCDHyINPRyteNzVwOUHfhzHKiidTt1namw8GyjF15TFd4NxD8P4b2WZRtsSPlM0sJIN 4FDaBuSxZxF6yYV2tsGBKiQZUyJH7U0WsfyLWt8MzbhOHOuHF1LOICIvi2VuMQNS2zSaX09tJCSEJcSPJe8i2EcgMoI61TUGn2Us5hbJRQ/nHhwW8xRTkpjTv3NXWLwsvKt9Vcg9arq2kjCHImEwcRaM7Kx/Skxfdn5Ko/CVDjGBe8CVMAUSLwcrmIny6ScOFLhyNCJ1j/AKqmpiBO4IixvhQCRtVQ80rClzYYxi2ZiWPcma1iAm5XC1K5eJ3qKQSVXXKFK2JqaTEMW7KkrdIrindzWDKPcKR0TsDVDGCbSLnBz7Wyw3i4i2oEGYmonFMJXONr5Yw9/E2mIOZf8/WlTcjGuHRCAN0heEYs4AYID69fSjuGFuxah7A0EYW3mhlLWwhYhRrPeh6dhbe5ZWpc58heVXwK8Rc8vUQRRXuwtPsWIPl3nonPFcVz2EtlVCoT5gBJJ11O5obpbbQC9S2OOOYvL8u6X yE4O hLyNSZn9RQwQQmBk3aXcc5/EHKdZA070VgBjyvD9tbPinbfS/dMmK5VulUu3LmaYzegrPbq2glrWrHygnEBZtP4aE3HJAHzpuMPeNzsBWDUN43fKXIYeaNu1MxjeLTbNS8NoKPCcRlbxBqeo7jtUyR7hSvp9bJBJ3jVvx2Ka7mdUCrsY1I fahMjazBKPqu1JZxgAdPX6oO1knUA0W0gyZzRSstOV12qDlCNuK63yJgCmDR5f L54MQBsCI7gD 1Y2td468kNwpG2ArPNqmFj4gqZAXRShJEmDED12o0cL9u9pR44DIwkdEJHKKB0a3cIGhg69ZEfprRvjHUQ4IBHRNmb5UqHKUic78ppm/FKTqf4k6gToG7 lbGm1B27Uw2d9bbWfjxuDhtp2yZkdrekAZCAVA9qNEAH4R4HNBNr7/T90S07MRmJ2oerJLkvqHDcSEWxWV0aBI2roJNrUpdBJuG4S2HvLcuD GTr6TtTBlEja6qbsL7mTiCeITbb8sCPvXQswrMAogoUnFbxXIGMelFLG3ZU0ApcNx9yw ZTr61DwHBdVpms81WyoNy15usHT/IoHcBcuevYIANO2mXtIOV5UIakBXLlJfpXI8Muxeq UmDNdWF0sm8rW2PMACrcLoY7dlEeW8Zlu5jEdSelBlBe2kWZgbwvuY2DXyymZ1mohG2OlSIZtB7mI oolFaTpmkUrHd2WSZrsWlfh3OaSveG8T8K6GI6VD49zaCJoNWdHJuq7TPwriNm9dRXulVJk6ECfWdKTkZLGw0E7r 04pqcwHcj/Gcdw7DIciqzxoJkk tJQxaiV2bAWZ/9PVgUHlc0bESxbuZrba2sJQkuNnlXWuNX8pt53KnpmNQ6Fl7qyq0qUuQMx3nftUkXhSvuIKWVbh1nSf8APauZQNLlkw9xlOlXKu1tlNXAFa6rW5hW 5pSYAUequIgbAWfGLdsM1orHeOvzq4aDyhd2Ryg1vMzelGNNC4nan/kvjKYe2yMesgEmDP6Vkatj3uDggk3ynPhGKe6hd1CgnyAdh1Pv 1IysY0ADnqqupaGTQrEydv0PvQ45Sy/JXilLMdDytVtASATlHftA/6osOnErqvHmrthDnYOFLOJ7jvVJIXRHKiWIxmig/Na3DaMFfCI869fee1MQEXjlBcHHhJvGcPe/2mAkqt/PI1ITLAY9hrFaEL/wC7X3au26ykvC4hlOhI9qcIBXEBdM5Hvq9uXbbeazpPBJ6IW3OVTz3jrYt5QQc3auha50ljhWaASub5JrStXNdFbbGXWoItVIW240gExUxwhSGKqaP3bVNBZ8JwtrlvxJ0EwPagOO1MS LxLALeuWpQVN7UGK5XYzc6lt4Zh1NwK x61R5oLX0uljafHlFV5dV7wt2zoRqT0oPxFNspbXsDcgUhXFeH DcKTMUWOTe20lHIQs9m6VBA61e0dn905U7l8nzHoIrtqOI6Cqs25071ysyPcbKiwYEia7FI5DwaChfuobaCIdSZ9ZNXAysyTyPKhbarWqAWvLtoxPSuUFbLGE0BoZdlQFW6hTA61N2rNG40r8RYK2/vQg63J XQ7WbgVXgXLJlOwM0Rwp1rOKaMHymt3Di8j Yz5YgAg7TSE2sMcmwjCr3m1Bblt7T5NipnemmEPG5FjNnciHEOJG4NomAPehhtFEmmLjSpfh7W7/gxrA69SKku3N3Jd2Qq73lYqdCu9VAsWh7TVp/5I5is3bS4fMTfQMSpB ENoZ22I0rO1unc3x9FDgmmwusms7lVC9uJIKmf86/eiNJaVcEtogoZhvER1tzKyTMyY1nf16U1JKHxUeUw YPio8rHz5jAmFKFSfE0VpHlbf32omiHjBvhLIRwTF2xwy540spui2QJ0OWQf6tIp6Rp3EtUNAAylHi2Dt2oKkMGEiAR ookbnOwVLmkVnCo4TxVrLSNuoq0sQeKKqW2qeJ8Q8W4WiB2q0cYYKCkNoKSYZm1UCKguA5XWopbgGa7cu3KdsiIq4kIXWrQRU96otf/2Q==Currants were banned in NY because they were thought to be a carrier for a fungus that is harmful to certain types of trees. My grandmother always lived in fear that her two currant bushes would be discovered by the _currant__ police _and that she would be hauled off to jail. She died a free woman.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> You are lucky to have currants!


True

We are lucky to have anything, especially in the berry family, growing up here
We also have wild strawberry...bushes...no berries...ever

This pumice soil and elevation combo is rather unbearable…sorry for the pun

This particular strain of wild currants has basically zero taste. 
But once boiled down to glop with two times the sugar, 
it tastes very much like sweet red glop


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sweet red glop sounds like it would be good on pancakes!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Sweet red glop sounds like it would be good on pancakes!


'tis
but, sadly, I'm a strict homemade (maplene flavoring) maple syrup guy

unless there's some strawberry jam around.....with hot maple syrup

this sweet red glop is given away at Christmas in tiny fancy jars


----------



## Meanderer

_Gary said: "We are lucky to have anything, especially in the berry family, growing up here
We also have wild strawberry...bushes...no berries...ever"
_
"A quick search online will tell you that, yes, strawberry leaves are safe to consume. Strawberry leaves are known for helping with arthritis pain, because they contain a diuretic called caffeic acid. In plain terms, this means it helps relieve water tension from the joints. By reducing inflammation, this will ease any discomfort you may be feeling".  

#SpoonTip: Strawberry leaves are most commonly brewed in tea.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "A quick search online will tell you that, yes, strawberry leaves are safe to consume. Strawberry leaves are known for helping with arthritis pain, because they contain a diuretic called caffeic acid. In plain terms, this means it helps relieve water tension from the joints. By reducing inflammation, this will ease any discomfort you may be feeling".
> 
> #SpoonTip: Strawberry leaves are most commonly brewed in tea.



I will surely pass this on to my lady
She's been pickin' and brewin' quite a few findings

However, these strawberry leaves are rather teeny tiny


----------



## Gary O'

The chippies have discovered a way in to the screen house

I was afraid of that

Two nabbed, in jail (going for a little ride)





One, still at large


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

This time of the season, I get complacent

There’s no rush to do chores
No need to keep things topped off
No need to do…..anything

Still

I push myself

Several projects, but none needful
Always chores, but none pressing

Heh, don’t know what I’d do in town
Golf, maybe
Fish, maybe
Or….nothing
I’d go nuts

Out here, it don’t matter whether yer nuts or not
Actually, I’d blend in better
There’s some real kooks out this way

The wonderful thing is, they’re standoffish 
I’m leaning that direction

Hell, I may already be nuts

Reminds me of the movie Papillion when Steve McQueen stuck his head out his cell door and asked the guy next to him how he looked

Anyway, it’s a nice moon tonight





Think I’ll step out and howl at it

...give the 'yotes sumpm to think about

heh heh


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

So, our little patch of paradise is also the convenience stop for most critters that happen by

Sat out last evening, with camera in hand
It’s become our habit
Cool the jets
Sip something cold
Talk about tomorrow
Watch the chippies





And, this evening, Mr Woodpecker 
He started making noise on the metal crown of the screen house





Discovering the lack of product, and a sore pecker (sorry),
he moved over to the chippie feeding area





Kept peeking to see if he had company





Then, went for it
not the cracked corn
but the wood






Oh, and
Our large black furry friend paid another visit around 3am
Heard the noise
But no motion light
Thought it might be a smaller being
Went back to sleep

Heh

Mr Bear came in from the north
No motion lights there…yet

Thing is, that can had lotsa glass, nails, staples and odd metal
I’ll need to use the magnet rod and gloves when I un-empty the garbage

Hope he didn’t get indigestion

I’m gonna need a bigger gun


----------



## Meanderer

Gotta be very observant....


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>




Gary, are you related to this guy?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Gary, are you related to this guy?
> 
> View attachment 54343


----------



## RadishRose

LOL, Meanderer, I used to have that one too.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, are you related to this guy?
> 
> View attachment 54343



No but there's gotta be some connection
Folks from another forum asked the same thing 

maaaybeeee


----------



## jaywsquires

Both of you have earned your crazy-man hats and glasses just by baring your chest in whatever temp would produce snow. Methinks you've you've been "living in the moonshine and drinking a tad too much of the wild air." (With apologies to Ralph Waldo.)

Jay


----------



## Gary O'

jaywsquires said:


> Both of you have earned your crazy-man hats and glasses just by baring your chest in whatever temp would produce snow. Methinks you've you've been "living in the moonshine and drinking a tad too much of the wild air." (With apologies to Ralph Waldo.)
> 
> Jay



You may be onto something

I wouldn't know

Wild air does things

I'll be outside


----------



## Meanderer

A bear-chested norwegian laplander!


----------



## Gary O'

Smoky day
Smoky week
Smoky month

The July sun





Looking east on hwy 97




there’s mountains behind that grey 

Wildfires near here have been rife

In other news

I put a tin of water out for the chippies
(haven’t had a drop of rain for weeks)
Other than one taking a bath in it, and two caught sipping (no camera, of course) they pretty much ignore it





Not sure how they’re getting H2O. The succulents have long gone


----------



## jaywsquires

Are you in any danger of wildfires, my friend? I hope you have a plan for a speedy exodus.

By the way, when you have a chance, check out my latest blog post, Fit Bit: The Devil's in the Details. I think you'll get a kick out of it.

Stay safe, Gary O.

Jay


----------



## Gary O'

jaywsquires said:


> Are you in any danger of wildfires, my friend? I hope you have a plan for a speedy exodus.
> 
> By the way, when you have a chance, check out my latest blog post, Fit Bit: The Devil's in the Details. I think you'll get a kick out of it.
> 
> Stay safe, Gary O.
> 
> Jay



We don't seems to be in any danger
but the wind here is tough to predict

Thanks, Jay

and now back to reading 'the details'


----------



## Gary O'

So, just getting the day together at 6a, and on SF, my daily ritual, when I glance out the window at the smoke hiding the mountains



this doe seems very pregnant, even though it's pretty late in season

momma deer, staring at me staring at her


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


>



yup
can't imagine the underground network here
two feet down is the hardest hardpan imaginable


----------



## Gary O'

Weeks of smoky skies 
Getting rather used to it





The morning sun is playing along





My daily routine of drawing water from the well became not so routine yesterday even

For three years, I’ve started the genny, plugged ‘er to the pump....water, cold, crystal clear water, streaming

Yesterday evening I strolled to the well to draw a couple jugs for the night
Started the genny
Nothing
Tried again
Nothing
Three more times
Nothing

Unplugged the genny
Started her up
Plugged her in
Water
Glorious gushing water

‘Twas a wakeup call
Things can happen to mess with yer day
This time the plug just wasn’t fully in the socket

But this being August, and no rain for weeks, well, my mind went places other than a kicked plug

My usual prayer of thanks was a bit more earnest



Moving along

The last few days I’ve set a can of water out for my little buddies

Not seeing any interest











Until today


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

I'll be glad to send you some of our water, Gary.  The chipmunks here are wearing life jackets and the groundhogs have taken to innertubes.  The beavers have given up dam building and have taken to ark building.  The chipmunks and the groundhogs already have their cabins reserved.

It has been raining here in the mountains for days and days and days.  Lots of flooding and roads gone.  The hiking has been, forgive the pun, a total washout.  

Our park is in what they call a "100-year floodplain".  This just might be the 100th year.  Luckily, we'd have plenty of time to get hitched up and head out if needed.  Or maybe, as others have suggested, just put pontoons on the fiver and float down the creek.  I have a bad case of cabin...er, trailer...fever. 

Every time I think of poor California, though, I thank my lucky stars and feel ashamed of complaining about some rain.


----------



## Gary O'

jujube said:


> I'll be glad to send you some of our water, Gary.


----------



## RadishRose

Be careful Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

first day of clear skies
I can even see the marsh this morn





Gonna breathe it all in today


----------



## jaywsquires

Wow! No smoke. You'd better bottle some of the fresh stuff before the wind shifts.

Jay


----------



## Gary O'

busy

have to make myself take breaks

so, when I do, I try to make it count

otherwise, I'll gulp water and think about what I'm working on

Had the Nikon one break

Tried to take picks of the thrushes and chippies together

turns out, they really don't care to occupy the same eatery











there are those chance drop ins










and oblivion 







However




there's always one unaffected cool one


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Had to take a trip to town today for supplies

But

Making progress on the spinning shack










happy with the floor










My lady requested Dutch doors 

So

I’m making Dutch doors












The wildfire smoke is back

Makes for a rather exotic rise





Deep into the 90s now

Not keeping a fire


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you are a Viking Builder!

Next Project......?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, you are a Viking Builder!
> 
> Next Project......?




Heyyyy, that is soooooo cool!

here's as close to being a Viking I could get


----------



## Meanderer

While food shopping with my With my Wife, this morning, a box of Kodiak Cakes, POWER Cakes, Buttermilk, Flapjack & Waffle Mix jumped off the shelf and grabbed my attention.  I said, "I gotta buy this"!  Gary, you probably have heard of this....I am a little behind the curve at times.  
What really sold me, though was the picture of the Bear on the front of the box!  When it comes to Adventurous Advertising, it doesn't get any better.....I thought of your bear!





...oh, yeah...did I mention that the business started out with a Mom, an 8 year old boy and a little red wagon!!
_They also deliver a wagon load of Protein!_nthego:  Gonna make some tomorrow....will let you know.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> While food shopping with my With my Wife, this morning, a box of Kodiak Cakes, POWER Cakes, Buttermilk, Flapjack & Waffle Mix jumped off the shelf and grabbed my attention.  I said, "I gotta buy this"!  Gary, you probably have heard of this....I am a little behind the curve at times.
> What really sold me, though was the picture of the Bear on the front of the box!  When it comes to Adventurous Advertising, it doesn't get any better.....I thought of your bear!
> 
> View attachment 54863
> 
> View attachment 54864
> 
> ...oh, yeah...did I mention that the business started out with a Mom, an 8 year old boy and a little red wagon!!
> _They also deliver a wagon load of Protein!_nthego:  Gonna make some tomorrow....will let you know.



Oh, that's gotta be gooood

Had a plate of French toast this mornin'
Thick, heavy, homemade whole wheat bread
butter
sorghum
milk, outa the half gal jug
coffee 

Didn't get hungry til evening
But did get thirsty, mighty thirsty
I think I drank a couple gallons of water today


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Oh, that's gotta be gooood
> 
> Had a plate of French toast this mornin'
> Thick, heavy, homemade whole wheat bread
> butter
> sorghum
> milk, outa the half gal jug
> coffee
> 
> Didn't get hungry til evening
> But did get thirsty, mighty thirsty
> I think I drank a couple gallons of water today



Damn that French Toast sounds good Gary! I've never had sorghum, how does it compare in flavor to maple syrup?


----------



## Keesha

Men! Oh lordie:lofl:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Damn that French Toast sounds good Gary! I've never had sorghum, how does it compare in flavor to maple syrup?



It’s a type of molasses 
What I get is more like dark karo, of which is pretty good too
The best, for me, is the stuff my lady makes
Pretty simple
Spoon of Maplene, some sugar, heated water to taste

I just can’t go what’s in the stores in the name of maple flavored syrups
Thicker, gooey, but less flavor
Something changed since log cabin quit coming in a tin container 
I blame it directly on that ol’ whore, Mrs Butterworth

I do love French toast
Most common store breads don't do very good in soaking up the liquid concoction, but French bread holds up quite well

Homemade bread, heavy, whole wheat, is of another world


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Men! Oh lordie:lofl:



wut?


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> It’s a type of molasses
> What I get is more like dark karo, of which is pretty good too
> The best, for me, is the stuff my lady makes
> Pretty simple
> Spoon of Maplene, some sugar, heated water to taste
> 
> I just can’t go what’s in the stores in the name of maple flavored syrups
> Thicker, gooey, but less flavor
> Something changed since log cabin quit coming in a tin container
> I blame it directly on that ol’ whore, Mrs Butterworth
> 
> I do love French toast
> Most common store breads don't do very good in soaking up the liquid concoction, but French bread holds up quite well
> 
> Homemade bread, heavy, whole wheat, is of another world



The Sorghum your wife makes sounds good and that bread sounds delicious! 

I can't do the fake brand name syrups either, I always buy the 100% pure maple syrup.

I'm thinkin I know what I'll be making for Sunday breakfast this weekend.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> The Sorghum your wife makes sounds good and that bread sounds delicious!
> 
> I can't do the fake brand name syrups either, I always buy the 100% pure maple syrup.
> 
> I'm thinkin I know what I'll be making for Sunday breakfast this weekend.



You got this

I'll be having waffles
The challenge is getting all those little squares filled up



JimW said:


> I always buy the 100% pure maple syrup.



Yeah, good stuff
But when I see what they're asking for a pint of it, I head to the baking section and get the Maplene

However, changing up the routine with sorghum is nice


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> You got this
> 
> I'll be having waffles
> The challenge is getting all those little squares filled up



And what to fill the squares with, syrup or butter? Or lots of both? I vote the latter!

Damn, now I want waffles too!





Gary O' said:


> Yeah, good stuff
> But when I see what they're asking for a pint of it, I head to the baking section and get the Maplene
> 
> However, changing up the routine with sorghum is nice



Yeah it's not cheap, I think I usually get it for about $7 a pint, but I've seen it as high as $11.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> And what to fill the squares with, syrup or butter? Or lots of both? I vote the latter!


We are one on this




JimW said:


> Yeah it's not cheap, I think I usually get it for about $7 a pint, but I've seen it as high as $11.


I've bought some on special occasions
Not disappointed


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> We are one on this
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought some on special occasions
> Not disappointed



I make a marinade for chicken and pork that's 50% maple syrup and 50% terryaki sauce with some minced garlic. Let it sit overnight and cook it on the bbq or bake in the oven, it's very good.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I make a marinade for chicken and pork that's 50% maple syrup and 50% terryaki sauce with some minced garlic. Let it sit overnight and cook it on the bbq or bake in the oven, it's very good.



we are now even in the want dept


----------



## IKE

Growing up I used to really like sorghum molasses on hot biscuits but never tried it on waffles.

This looks like it might be pretty good smeared thick on a hot out of the oven slice of bread or biscuit.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> wut?



Nuttin ‘ :grin:
Love waffles. 
I prefer real maple syrup but my guy prefers  molasses or fake maple syrup. 
His pancakes/ waffles drown in the stuff


----------



## Shalimar

That’s it. Apple cinnamon waffles for supper. Butter. Mmm.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> That’s it. Apple cinnamon waffles for supper. Butter. Mmm.



Actually, I've been watching my weight
Not a big contest, but would like to see myself below the 200 lb mark
Summer, I lose, no matter what I eat
Winter, I gain, no matter what I don't eat
I'm at 205 right now, so the target is within range

The waffles didn't stay with me long, so not too worried about this morning's breakfast

Tomorrow, oatmeal

Like Wilford Brimley said;


----------



## Gary O'

Put the screens on today 
So, other than the pressure treated landing, my spin shack project is done.










My lady began moving in before my screw gun could cool off











Maybe now I’ll get in gear to build that sauna before winter gives us the cold shoulder


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> You got this
> 
> I'll be having waffles
> The challenge is getting all those little squares filled up
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good stuff
> But when I see what they're asking for a pint of it, I head to the baking section and get the Maplene
> 
> However, changing up the routine with sorghum is nice



I made blueberry waffles smothered in butter and maple syrup with some confectionery sugar on top for breakfast yesterday. They were delicious! Good thing it was a rainy day, after eating all those carbs all I wanted to do was sleep.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Put the screens on today
> So, other than the pressure treated landing, my spin shack project is done.



I really like the side window detail!

Forget the sauna you'll need to build a barbershop when the angora rabbits start to arrive!nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

All that spin shack needs now is a visit from Rumpelstiltskin.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I made blueberry waffles smothered in butter and maple syrup with some confectionery sugar on top for breakfast yesterday. They were delicious! Good thing it was a rainy day, after eating all those carbs all I wanted to do was sleep.



You got this, JW

I had to settle for homemade cinnamon rolls swimming in butter
(my lady is *NOT! *helping my quest to break 200 lbs)


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I really like the side window detail!
> 
> Forget the sauna you'll need to build a barbershop when the angora rabbits start to arrive!nthego:



You been talkin' with my Lady?

actually, she has half a sea container full of wool, mostly alpaca

but

the little twenty year old gal down the path is providing her with angora, and my lady is teaching her to spin


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> All that spin shack needs now is a visit from Rumpelstiltskin.
> 
> View attachment 55006



I will now filch this pic (brb)


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> All that spin shack needs now is a visit from Rumpelstiltskin.
> 
> View attachment 55006



created a few altered renditions

now I can't pick which I like best


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> You got this, JW
> 
> I had to settle for homemade cinnamon rolls swimming in butter
> (my lady is *NOT! *helping my quest to break 200 lbs)



Ohhh man homemade cinnamon rolls!!

I finally broke the 200lb mark earlier this Spring, first time since High School that I can remember. I was so happy to do this that I celebrated by stuffing my face for the next two months and am full but un-happily back at 205. I usually hover right around 210 give or take, I think I need to come to grips with the fact that's where I'll stay.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Ohhh man homemade cinnamon rolls!!
> 
> I finally broke the 200lb mark earlier this Spring, first time since High School that I can remember. I was so happy to do this that I celebrated by stuffing my face for the next two months and am full but un-happily back at 205. I usually hover right around 210 give or take, I think I need to come to grips with the fact that's where I'll stay.



with a stove and dough around, it's inevitable 

sigh, one must just bear it...soldier thru


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> with a stove and dough around, it's inevitable
> 
> sigh, one must just bear it...soldier thru


----------



## jujube

Sorghum molasses……..that's what my great-grandfather poured over everything he ate.  Put a plate of....whatever...in front of him and he'd douse it in molasses.  

My great-grandmother dosed everyone in the spring with Sulphur and molasses.....the "spring tonic".  Thank goodness, she had stopped doing that by the time I came along.  My mother says she'll never forget the taste.  And it wasn't "optional"....you took your dose whether you liked it or not.


----------



## Gary O'

jujube said:


> Sorghum molasses……..that's what my great-grandfather poured over everything he ate.  Put a plate of....whatever...in front of him and he'd douse it in molasses.
> 
> My great-grandmother dosed everyone in the spring with Sulphur and molasses.....the "spring tonic".  Thank goodness, she had stopped doing that by the time I came along.  My mother says she'll never forget the taste.  And it wasn't "optional"....you took your dose whether you liked it or not.


It keeps you 'regular', as my Granddad would say


----------



## Gary O'

This morning's sun

the only good thing about a smoke filled sky 





So
After spending my early evenings in summer cooling my jets in the camp chair, watching these tree rats do their peculiar things, I looked ‘em up to make sure I know what I’m talking about

On the left
Is a yellow pine chipmunk
He’s got the stripes on his cheeks

He doesn’t worry about storing much, as he sleeps thru winter





On the right
Is a golden mantled ground squirrel
A bit larger than his neighbor and no stripes on the cheeks
Speaking of cheeks
There is room for possibly two more grains of cracked corn





The reason he mostly eats is that’s what he does

He too hibernates, but has even less to worry about as he’s protected





(Hawks don’t know this)






This
Is a Douglas squirrel









actually, he's doggin' it

He doesn’t sleep thru winter
Of which explains being seen dawn to dusk, gathering
The one we see and hear all day has been dubbed 'Zippy'
His early season route as approx 500 yds south to 100 yds north from the proximity of our cabin
We can hear him zip across our metal roof around 7:30 every spring morn
His route is quite systematic
As the season progresses, his route shortens
I’d forgot this, and a few mornings ago, hearing something hitting our roof and flopping noises near the cabin, prompted me to grab my shotgun and head out the door
There he was
Dropping cones from the tree
Then gathering them and heading south to the edge of the thicket
Early on, he’d go from tree to tree
Now, since he’s so close to his place, he hops and scampers thru the woods

He is not protected







And that, children, is yer nature lesson of the day


----------



## JimW

Great pics as usual Gary and thanks for the nature lesson.


----------



## IKE

All that corn is mighty dry Gary.......be sure and provide your little friends a cool beverage.


----------



## Gary O'

Took a trip to town for more boards
Wunna the items on the list was a larger watering hole for my furry little buddies

PETCO wanted $15 for anything worthy
Heh, I don’t spend $15 on myself for a water jug

The chippies are gonna hafta settle for home built 

Bought a water bowl for pets at the Dollar Store for, well, you know… a dollar
(saw the very same one at a neighboring store for $2.78)

The thing was a bit tippy so I screwed twigs around the base





Took ‘em just long enough for me to put the Nikon away to figger it contained water





The little tuna can got moved to ground level





My lady thinks I’ve gone round the bend a bit in regard to_ ‘getting too familiar with those tree rats’
_
My buddies, Carl and Cletus, beg to differ


----------



## Aunt Bea

Do you think that your critters would use one of these oldfashioned chicken waterers?

They only cost a couple of bucks and these days they come in metal or plastic and will take a canning jar or a plastic mayonnaise jar.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Do you think that your critters would use one of these oldfashioned chicken waterers?
> 
> They only cost a couple of bucks and these days they come in metal or plastic and will take a canning jar or a plastic mayonnaise jar.



THAT!
is exactly what I was looking for

next trip to town I'll shop the feed stores

Thanks, fine lady


----------



## JimW

Gary, nice touch with the can of Blatz on the top shelf!



All you need to go with the Blatz is a smooth Tiparillo.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, maybe these little fellas can jus drink from your glasses.....?


----------



## IKE

That can of Blatz brings back memories of Vietnam.

Carling Black Label, Falstaff and Blatz were about the only beer we could get in Vietnam where I was......I remember neither of the three being very good and the cans were always rusty but we readily gulped it down when we were fortunate enough to get it.


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> That can of Blatz brings back memories of Vietnam.
> 
> Carling Black Label, Falstaff and Blatz were about the only beer we could get in Vietnam where I was......I remember neither of the three being very good and the cans were always rusty but we readily gulped it down when we were fortunate enough to get it.
> 
> View attachment 55198View attachment 55199View attachment 55200



My first ever taste of beer was a swig of Carling Black Label from my Father's bottle. He used to drink the Carling Black Label, Miller High Life and Schlitz. I drink Miller High Life at home every weekend.


----------



## IKE

JimW.......I like a ice cold beer now and then and for that reason I always keep a few 16 oz. PBR's in the refrigerator.


----------



## JimW

IKE said:


> JimW.......I like a ice cold beer now and then and for that reason I always keep a few 16 oz. PBR's in the refrigerator.
> 
> View attachment 55201



Yep, PBR's are always good too! I had a couple cans of Ballantine Ale at a cookout a few weeks back.


----------



## Gary O'

Gents, this one ya gotta try






A guy building his cabin about mile from ours needed a large tarp
paid for it in beer

of which is now the key to my gate


----------



## Shalimar

With respect, not fond of American beer. Victoria breweries make wonderful Canadian craft beer, pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> With respect, not fond of American beer. Victoria breweries make wonderful Canadian craft beer, pricey, but worth it.



No argument

it's just that I'm amazed Anheuser could actually make a really good lager


----------



## Gary O'

I stayed with a project thru dusk, so the pics are a tad dark






Anyway 

Turns out the infinity pool is a hit






Zippy took a long pull this evening

Contemplated






Drank






Still drinking, two minutes later





Still drinking….






Even the Grey Geezer didn’t budge some chippies





Thing is, I’m discovering several holes in the ground around here

I think this feeding station is gonna come to an end by winter…or spring

But

Fatten ‘em up enough, those pelts..ahem…coats will look purdy good


----------



## Meanderer

Try a cold glass of Old Chip-Monk Beer, while you listen!


----------



## Gary O'

OK, today I actually finished the spinning shaque 

Did the landing, drip edge in places, enclosed one side of the porch, and added some trim




















My lady is happy…I’m happy


You guys are prolly sick to death of seeing pics of my buddies, but, hey, it’s my early evening entertainment


The chippies are getting a bit hot to trot….at least the males
















There’s two here, even though it doesn’t look even like one







Helen has had a tough time finding a place to at least take a breath





Most everywhere near the watering hole puts her in a somewhat vulnerable position





Seems not much different than the two legged species


----------



## JimW

Nice pics Gary and you're narration is quite good too!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Nice pics Gary and you're narration is quite good too!



thanks, pard


----------



## Gary O'

Took care of a couple looming tasks today

One, cleaning out the stove pipes for winter
Took all joints apart and the weather cap off
Brushes, scrapers, sweat
Ugly, filthy job
Quite worthy, however
Glad it’s behind me

The other, concrete block supports under the frame of
the beast (the old camp trailer)
Since it’s now attached to the spin shack, I’ve gotta consider
it a part of our builds (shudder)

Discovered a little lunchtime leftover gift on my after bath lounge pillow
They shouldn’t have





Here's one before
They’re a bit premature
Sounds like miniature hand grenades when Zippy drops one on the metal roof






Finally captured Zippy with a cone





Zippy with cone….zipping






aaaand, of course, the antics of my fuzzy buddies

a dinner date;


















‘Twas a good day

Been my best summer here


----------



## Gary O'

*My little aged fellow 
*
I like to imagine he’s the grandad of his tribe
An elder

He can be seen most mornings, basking in the first rays of ‘ol sol





Seems deep in thought





Maybe about the day ahead
Maybe about the events of yesterday
Maybe about his clan
Maybe just how good it feels to enjoy the warmth on his face of this crisp morn

Maybe absolutely nothing
His little Zen moment, possibly

Wish I could offer him coffee
Doesn’t look like he needs it
Nothing moves, save a paw, for several minutes





He’s taught me to appreciate
To observe
To feel

And, yet to sense a presence….me





These critters of the woods can impart lessons
…..if you share their dawn moment


So sorry to disturb the quiescent repose, my little wizened friend

Hope you have a nice day

You’ve already made mine


----------



## Meanderer

Jedi Chipmunk....






mebee a tire swing?.....


----------



## JimW

Gary, it's great to see how much you appreciate your surroundings. Nature is awesome!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Nature is awesome!


It is
Always knew it but never really took the time to soak it in before
Guess it's a retirement perk


----------



## Gary O'

Had a visit from Mr Bear in the wee hours this morn

He likes;
One can full of garbage
And several paws full of cracked corn for dinner

….and a cage of suet for dessert 

A 12 gauge shell of birdshot quickly followed by two carefully placed slug rounds will end him


I don’t want to do it, but….


----------



## Shalimar

How sad.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> How sad.



Don't be sad

I couldn't do it if I could

I can't legally kill it, anyway
Gotta notify ODF&W

Now, if it attacked me...

Heh, I could rile it I s'pose
But, no, I'm not gonna poke the bear

I am, however, gonna build a garbage can crib
with doors

I need a game cam
Fiddling around with a camera at 2AM just ain't cuttin' it


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Don't be sad
> 
> I couldn't do it if I could
> 
> I can't legally kill it, anyway
> Gotta notify ODF&W
> 
> Now, if it attacked me...
> 
> Heh, I could rile it I s'pose
> But, no, I'm not gonna poke the bear
> 
> I am, however, gonna build a garbage can crib
> with doors
> 
> I need a game cam
> Fiddling around with a camera at 2AM just ain't cuttin' it



Ya could go and blame the new Animal Cracker Package.....They let em' out of the cage!nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Ya could go and blame the new Animal Cracker Package.....They let em' out of the cage!nthego:



Actually, I let 'em outta the cage
the crippled ones
after I bit their legs off

HOOOKaaaay
I gotta go outside


----------



## Gary O'

Had to dispatch a wood rat

The thing had been chewing on most everything around and on the cabin
We could hear it for the last three nights

Around 9:30 last night, after listening to the gnawing, I stepped out with the 410

There he was, not too shy, didn’t move very much when I came quite near

Had wunna those high intensity flashlights (that can light up the next town) shining into his little face
Guess that might be why he didn’t skitter away…couldn’t see

Anyway, once he moved from anything that would provide shrapnel for* MY *face, I blasted him

Point blank

Felt kinda bad

He looked very much like Topo Gigio





He’s now wunna those 5000 pc puzzles


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Had to dispatch a wood rat
> 
> The thing had been chewing on most everything around and on the cabin
> We could hear it for the last three nights
> 
> Around 9:30 last night, after listening to the gnawing, I stepped out with the 410
> 
> There he was, not too shy, didn’t move very much when I came quite near
> 
> Had wunna those high intensity flashlights (that can light up the next town) shining into his little face
> Guess that might be why he didn’t skitter away…couldn’t see
> 
> Anyway, once he moved from anything that would provide shrapnel for* MY *face, I blasted him
> 
> Point blank
> 
> Felt kinda bad
> 
> He looked very much like Topo Gigio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s now wunna those 5000 pc puzzles



Jimmy Cagney,,,,"You ...Dirty ...RAT"!


----------



## IKE

Gary instead of blowing him to smitherines you should have caught the little sucker and skint him.....I hear tell rat pelts are bringing a premium nowadays.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Gary instead of blowing him to smitherines you should have caught the little sucker and skint him.....I hear tell rat pelts are bringing a premium nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 55588


----------



## Gary O'

Winter’s comin’





We got a jump on firewood this spring
And summer projects have been the same
We’ve pretty much stayed a month ahead on everthing
I plan to stay that way

Took some days off to drown some worms in a couple high mountain lakes
Only brought one sizeable fish home, but, of course, hooked and lost a very nice one

No matter

The trip was worth the timeout 





Get high enough elevation, the trees become hemlock, noble fir, and sugar pine 

And the flora becomes a tad odd





I’d kinda forgot how the onetime logging road, ‘improved’ to one lane gravel road with turnouts, had that marvelous washboard feature
Goin’ up wasn’t near as bad was goin’ down

One must keep in mind that once a higher rate of speed is employed, the road will own yer vehicle like a spoilt child, and toss it when it gets bored
It will also show you where to tighten things up….like partials 

Anyway, the lake was all ours

‘Twas a great getaway from our getaway


----------



## dkay

IT took me most of the morning to try and find out what that one plant with the little orbs is and the closest thing I could find was:

Sphenoscaiadium Capitellatum (also known as Ranger's Button). A very interesting plant. Thanks for sharing the photo


----------



## Gary O'

dkay said:


> IT took me most of the morning to try and find out what that one plant with the little orbs is and the closest thing I could find was:
> 
> Sphenoscaiadium Capitellatum (also known as Ranger's Button). A very interesting plant. Thanks for sharing the photo


If that ain't it, it's doing a great impression

Thank you, dkay


----------



## Gary O'

First clear day for weeks
Wildfire smoke is gone
Good to see the sun
We get the rises







Not the sets





Whud I do?

Basked
Took the day off
Just me and my bride
Temps reached 70° F
Water bathed
Sun bathed
Napped in the sun
Took a long hike
Ate outside

Tomorrow, and several tomorrows in succession will be dedicated to the coming winter


……and it’s a comin’

Keep a fire


----------



## Gary O'

Built a can crib
Mr bear will have to work for dinner











He did get the suet cage, chain and all, last night


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning, Gary.  Here's a song, you may enjoy!

Johnny Cash - Tiger Whitehead


----------



## Gary O'

Great tune, Meanie
I too, am a bit given to provide a bearskin rug for my lady
But
Just haven’t the heart
‘Course, if Mr Bear goes after what’s left of my heart…that tune will come to mind

Saw him strolling down the path around 6 this morn
He’s getting’ a bit too friendly

Moving along;

Some young lads down the path got wind of my detestation of anything unnatural in the decoration dept near my cabin or anywhere on my property

Plastic flamingos and cement gnomes being at the top of my list

It’s been a bone of contention tween me and my lady
So
They got me some gnomes
Placed ‘em strategically around my domain while I was in town

I owe them

I think I’ll purchase some real peacocks for their places
You know, the ones given to screaming
I have begrudgingly kept a couple of those gnomes, since my lady is given to such things
They are a bit of a curiosity for the chippies





















In other news;

I get a bit fixated at wood patterns
What do you see in this one?




For me, it was an apple caressed by the grains of time
(this is what I do when sitting on the outhouse throne, staring at the door)

Tomorrow;
interesting spider webs of privy world


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe you could invite the lads over for a so long to summer picnic and gnome shoot!

I'm sure the bear, skeet, and turkeys would welcome the change.


----------



## IKE

Gary I think it's time you quit pussyfootin' around with those marauding bears......when things start going south gnomes can also be your friend.

I think it's time you gave this guy a call.........


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe you could invite the lads over for a so long to summer picnic and gnome shoot!
> 
> I'm sure the bear, skeet, and turkeys would welcome the change.


They don't need encouraging in the shoot the place up dept
Now, their place...that's a thought


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Gary I think it's time you quit pussyfootin' around with those marauding bears......when things start going south gnomes can also be your friend.
> 
> I think it's time you gave this guy a call.........
> 
> View attachment 55896



I'll be filching this pic

good'n


----------



## Gary O'

August rise finale 






Ignited ghostly clouds playing havoc with the heavens

fitting

'twas a grand month


----------



## Gary O'

September rise






after a summer of wildfire smoke filled skies, it's good, mighty good to breathe the clear mountain air....mighty good


----------



## Gary O'

So this bug (beetle?) has come around every summer





It’s not aggressive
It just lands
…and watches
….for hours

Watched me butcher wood today
Somewhat unnerving, but I’ve come to accept his company
Seems a bright little guy

Upon examining the little fella a bit closer, I discovered what looks to be a coded message or calculus formula on its back





Looks like E really does equal mc squared after all


----------



## Meanderer

The Beetle Hoard


----------



## Gary O'

g'mornin', world


----------



## Gary O'

18°F this morn
‘Twas a wake up call
No more projects ‘til I get the winter tighten up complete.

Still gotta;

take the snow blower outa mothballs

tarp the screenhouse 

tarp the firewood 
(seems an easy task..but…we got a lot of wood)





...and more to chop

organize/secure the bone pile

bring the water jugs into the cabin

ready the truck to be mothballed for winter

PM the Jeep

and more things than I can think of right now



However


the chippies (at least Zeke and Carl) seem to be more concerned about us than winter;


----------



## Meanderer

EXTREME Wood Cutting Machine - Firewood Processing Machine in Action: RaMeC Excavator Heads


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> EXTREME Wood Cutting Machine - Firewood Processing Machine in Action: RaMeC Excavator Heads



Ho Lee crap!
And that looks to be alder (considered a hardwood)


----------



## Keesha

Impressive piece of machinery. Cuts 11 metre logs into little pieces in seconds. 
Thats a lot of sawing and cutting 
Very cool.


----------



## JimW

Meanderer said:


> EXTREME Wood Cutting Machine - Firewood Processing Machine in Action: RaMeC Excavator Heads



That bad boy is awesome!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, have you ever considered Cord Wood Construction?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, have you ever considered Cord Wood Construction?



Yeah, I’m not a mortar guy
I’ve read horror stories on shrinkage and expansion of the wood
My lady loves the thought
I….pretty much hate the thought

But

I may toy (heh ‘toy’…it’s a lotta labor) with a wall at the edge of the property
The logs must be fully cured
And the mortar material, well, I see no huge benefit other than aesthetics
That material composition is heavy. Not good for this area due to the pumice soil and geothermal activity here.
The very reason I haven’t gone the log cabin route.

I best stick to what Home Dopey has to offer. 

But, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Gary O'

fire on the mountain this morn


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, you must have told us but sorry I don't recall- how far do you have to drive for supplies in winter? I admired your anti-bear shed you built to protect your trash cans, but where do you empty them?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, you must have told us but sorry I don't recall- how far do you have to drive for supplies in winter? I admired your anti-bear shed you built to protect your trash cans, but where do you empty them?


50 mi to the city
25 mi to the transfer station
We make the trip every two months in summer
Zero times in winter 
We get religious about not using plastic and such in winter
Garbage cans become recycle cans, of which has been 3 cans of smashed tins and such the last three winters


----------



## Aunt Bea

One more question!

Do you live in a community of off-grid back to the land folks?

I've noticed references to folks up the trail and was curious if they are in fact up the trail of if that is just an expression.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks Gary. What's a "transfer station", please?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Gary. What's a "transfer station", please?


It's not a permanent 'dump'
It's got three or four huge dumpsters in a pit of which one can back up to, and three recycle (smaller) dumpsters for sorted materials such as metal


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> One more question!
> 
> Do you live in a community of off-grid back to the land folks?
> 
> I've noticed references to folks up the trail and was curious if they are in fact up the trail of if that is just an expression.



They are getting closer
Gunfire is getting more audible 
I can see one cabin from our meadow
It's disturbing my comfort zone, but learning to live around it
I guess it is becoming a 'community'......shit

I s'pose it'll be a good thing as we age

When we first moved here, we 'hiked' to the nearest neighbors
Not so anymore

Four wheelers and ATVs are getting more common on the weekends


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> They are getting closer
> Gunfire is getting more audible
> I can see one cabin from our meadow
> It's disturbing my comfort zone, but learning to live around it
> I guess it is becoming a 'community'......shit
> 
> I s'pose it'll be a good thing as we age



It could be.

It could also be a pause in your journey to find the good life. Helen and Scott Nearing spent 20 years experimenting in Vermont before they finally moved to Maine. If you haven't read their books it's worth a google, they were very interesting people.

Good luck!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> It could be.
> 
> It could also be a pause in your journey to find the good life. Helen and Scott Nearing spent 20 years experimenting in Vermont before they finally moved to Maine. If you haven't read their books it's worth a google, they were very interesting people.
> 
> Good luck!



We have all their books
They were gods

We are eyeballing some land about 100 miles from us, higher in the mountains

but

Not so sure I have it in me to start over 

Maybe a getaway from our getaway.....


----------



## Meanderer

...might be a repeat....but a good'n.




"Did management say you could go off the grid?"


----------



## Gary O'

My lady made bread yesterday





In this, no less





Happy

So’s the chippies
They get the last of the PB
















And, my little fractured family of tiny beings are learning to dine together





Life can be savory

If you dine on the moment


----------



## SeaBreeze

The bread looks delicious Gary, kudos to your wife!


----------



## JimW

That bead looks delish!

Gary, I'll have two slices with butter to go please.


----------



## Meanderer

Great Gary, now you can loaf around the cabin!


----------



## JimW

Meanderer said:


> Great Gary, now you can loaf around the cabin!




:laugh:


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful loaves, Gary. I really enjoyed the chipmunk in the peanut butter jar!


----------



## Gary O'

Oh, it was good alright…..was

One loaf had big swirls of cinnamon, nuts, raisons, and other sweet stuff

lightly toasted 
I’m having the last two slices as I type

Yes, Jim, butter, lawwwtza butter

I’ll work it off today

Showed my lady the slippers 

I may be wearing the next loaves


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I really enjoyed the chipmunk in the peanut butter jar!



They did too

year round


----------



## Aunt Bea

Could you provide us with a few lessons on baking in the gas grill, please!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Could you provide us with a few lessons on baking in the gas grill, please!



Get your temp stabilized (she uses 350°)
To do this, she plays with how many burners, and how high, to steady the temp

She places her bread pans on the top rack, and the rest on the bottom where there’s no flame

She checks periodically to see if any spots are getting too brown
If so, she turns the bread pan around or puts foil on

What she’s been baking of late (white bread) takes 40 minutes

....eating a fresh loaf takes around 10


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Get your temp stabilized (she uses 350°)
> To do this, she plays with how many burners, and how high, to steady the temp
> 
> She places her bread pans on the top rack, and the rest on the bottom where there’s no flame
> 
> She checks periodically to see if any spots are getting too brown
> If so, she turns the bread pan around or puts foil on
> 
> What she’s been baking of late (white bread) takes 40 minutes
> 
> ....eating a fresh loaf takes around 10



Thanks for the tips, this could come in handy!!!

Man does not live by bread alone, better add one of these to the _honey-do-list_!

http://buildnaturally.blogspot.com/2013/06/build-clay-cob-oven-in-your-yard.html


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe this should be in the Hot Topics Section?


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the tips, this could come in handy!!!
> 
> Man does not live by bread alone, better add one of these to the _honey-do-list_!
> 
> http://buildnaturally.blogspot.com/2013/06/build-clay-cob-oven-in-your-yard.html



She has wanted one...for a very long time

I will   _*NOT  *_ mention this to her...yet
We have very few rocks out here...mostly pumice from Mt Mazama (Crater Lake)

However...that Pizza looks g-o-o-o-o-d


----------



## Gary O'

Stood on the porch this morn, yawning until the coffee flushed away the cobwebs 






Got most everything tightened up for winter.

I think I’ve been working around wood a bit too long

I find myself staring at the sight of a rick of rounds like it was a stunning edifice






Anyway, I now have a chippy (golden) friend

I’ve always been able to come near my little chickadees and nuthatches





but the goldens, chippies, and squirrels have been skittish

until, today 

I can easily come within arm’s reach of this one







I must say, those fingers kinda creep me out






guess he decided to be my pal 

Actually, he comes right up to me when he sees I’m laying food on their plates

Tomorrow I’m gonna attempt to hand feed him

If y’all don’t hear from me for awhile, it’s ’cause I’m in the hospital recovering from Lyme disease or rabies

....or, I've joined the squirrels

the top of the wood pile seems better than the porch


----------



## JimW

Great close up pics Gary!


----------



## Meanderer

I can see it now......


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> Tomorrow I'm gonna attempt to hand feed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna think twice about the hand feeding bro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary O'

Yup, that was my dream last night


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I can see it now......
> View attachment 57203



it's a plan


----------



## RadishRose

delete


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> delete



RR, I popped in around noon and saw your questions...and remember some;

Winter, we go to town when we can, and shop like we won't go again until spring
However, we have limited safe storage, so we get things like oatmeal, flour, sugar, and dried stuff to make soup, stored in sealed containers.
Yes, I do hunt...out my back door
But, that's even limited due to storage, and you can only eat so much dried, jerked venison

Summer is a snap

Winter is *theee *challenge
Ya wonna give yerself a good chance to get thru it

OK, my recall is over

Please ask again




Note; never ever hold back from any questions....ever

1) I need to know if I'm not clear, or leave something out

2) Some or most of this may be contained in my next book

and

3) I belong to some sites solely dedicated to off grid, or self sufficient homesteading
Those sites are chock full of questions and answers
We are not even close to self sufficient living, but, hey, it's rugged enough


----------



## Gary O'

so, today, after remedial chores, I just puttered around

I like puttering (rather fitting word, even tho I have no idea there it came from)


The heavy stuff is pretty much over for the summer







I’m changing projects to wooden creations 

One, is bird houses

I know, I know, when guys get ready to retire, a large percentage consider making and selling bird houses to occupy their time and bring in a few shekels

I’m not that guy

I just want to cover my fence posts with something other than coffee cans






I did manage to find a way to completely cover the gate locks






I’ll get those burnt red ones that don’t stand out so much


I have made a cabinet for some folks that requested one






I usually refuse to do these things because I don’t care to take requests along with dimensions and descriptions

but

she was my eldest son’s grade school teacher

and

they have a cabin down this way

so

I’m making it

It’s a gift, even though she wants to pay something

She loved the pic of it, but I cautioned her on hanging it, as it’s too deep

I’ll be making some that’s half the depth…and selling them

No, I’m not gonna sell any birdhouses…..ever

the world is overpopulated with birdhouses, attorneys, and politicians 

anyway, 

Observed a flock of mourning doves rise from behind the shop

Took some too far way pics of what could be a red tail hawk











until he'd had enough






Of which could have been hanging around, waiting for a meal of doves

and may explain why the Steller’s Jay was mimicking hawk sounds






Came upon a dove on the forest floor






It didn’t fly away, but sorta scooted a few paces, then settled again

….later, I read they nest on the ground (chagrin) 

Oh, and I fed Goldie by hand today












It sniffed and gently nibbled at my fingers, then took the peanut










Tomorrow morning, 

Goldie and I will be having pancakes and coffee


Oh, and made a new sawbuck








...guess it was a busy day after all


----------



## Meanderer

Senior Line Puttering:sentimental:nthego:


----------



## JimW

Gary, that's cool you got the chippie to eat out of your hand. They're usually very skittish, you've definitely earned their trust. The way you're feedin them you're gonna need to start a weight watchers program for chippies pretty soon, or at least a morning exercise class.


----------



## Meanderer

JimW said:


> Gary, that's cool you got the chippie to eat out of your hand. They're usually very skittish, you've definitely earned their trust. The way you're feedin them you're gonna need to start a weight watchers program for chippies pretty soon, or at least a morning exercise class.



Chip off the pounds!  Good idea, Jim!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, that's cool you got the chippie to eat out of your hand. They're usually very skittish, you've definitely earned their trust. The way you're feedin them you're gonna need to start a weight watchers program for chippies pretty soon, or at least a morning exercise class.



Too true

The first of spring there were maybe four or five
and those were sporadic, nibbling and running away
The cracked corn would last thru the next day

Now?
It lasts about an hour

There’s a dozen or more for dinner  
and they’re getting a tad bullish about it

I’ll be sitting in my camp chair, and a golden will approach, staring

sometimes they all will be on their chubby little haunches, looking, waiting at the empty 'table'
so, I go get a scoop full

They used to scatter when I poured
Now, the golden’s almost help me

I’ve been accepted

Tomorrow;

tree climbing 101


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks Gary, I just had a second thought that my questions were a bit much. 

Loved your pics and the chipmunk!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Gary, I just had a second thought that my questions were a bit much.
> 
> Loved your pics and the chipmunk!


I don't think they were, if I recall

Really, no question is too much.

Ya oughta see what is asked on some of the SHTF sites

Actually, survivalists are the most feared beings I can think of

We had a wolf sighting last night

and Mr Bear annihilated the suet cage again 

(Note to self; if a larger chain is used, he'll just remove the limb)






As somewhat irritating and a bit jangling of the nerves, it is,  I'd much rather contend with, or even face one on one, those beings than a gun happy loose cannon in the woods

However, word is out to those of that notion. They have taken heed. They know I don't put up with much.


----------



## Gary O'

Moving along, 

I did knock out a couple bird houses

They look better on the fence posts than coffee cans











Kinda getting a fever for ‘em

May make some to sell


Finished tightening up the bone pile






still need to tarp it


Rain is predicted in the forecast, for several days.

Looking forward to it

It’ll be the first rain since spring

The good news was no bugs, no skeeters, very few flies

And I’ll burn wood in the stove

Haven’t done that for months

Too antsy about that one live spark




Gonna settle into a book

Ham on Rye






Bukowski is a more than gritty writer

Some don’t like his style

I……savor it

was saving it for winter, but, hey, can't


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love the birdhouses Gary, nice touch for your fence posts!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> As somewhat irritating and a bit jangling of the nerves, it is,  I'd much rather contend with, or even face one on one, those beings than a gun happy loose cannon in the woods
> 
> However, word is out to those of that notion. They have taken heed. They know I don't put up with much.



Gary, I'm curious to know what kind of run ins you've had with some of the folks around your area. What was the cause of them and have any become physical or have weapons been drawn?


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, I'm curious to know what kind of run ins you've had with some of the folks around your area. What was the cause of them and have any become physical or have weapons been drawn?


Oddly, no gun play

No guns drawn

Putting hands on holstered artillery seems as far as it goes, when one on one

I’ve been known to carry a sawed off 12 gauge pump when greeting unsavories that come up unannounced

Waving, out here, goes back to what waving originally meant; open hand empty of weapons

A lady killed a guy, a mile or so down the path, but that was way back before our time

The most recent was a couple years back there was a marijuana war, where a gang of growers beat a young man half to death with bats and 2x4s

Someone took him to the highway to meet the ambulance at a little store gas station
They announced DOA but revived him

Took him a long time to be able to just talk and sorta walk

The sheriff, state police, and detectives did come for that, sealing off logging roads and gingerly poking around 

They really don’t like coming out this way 

Three or four unsavories were on the loose a few days

Everbody carried, and stayed home for awhile

They were finally rounded up, did some time, let out, and live out this way

I know their vehicles

They know of me 

The young man’s burnt out motorhome still sits on their property


Young, twentysomething Native Americans used to come out this way to drive the dirt roads and shoot things up a bit

They discovered folks tend to shoot back


Weekends can get noisy

Folks that own camp sites like to come out to play with their toys

And there is a sprinkling of hunting camps, some professional
They know how to act in the woods 

Heard of someone threatening someone else, from time to time, but, that's hearsay 


So, for the most part, other’n the occasional blast heard from someone scaring a large critter off, there really isn’t much gun play

Just talk…. Big talk

I don’t talk

Don’t have to when yer ugly-mean lookin’ without even trying

This is my meet ya at the gate face;






Hell, I don't even wanna mess with that

I haven't had a serious confrontation for a very long time


Beating hell outa my daughter's no good boyfriend don't count
He's lucky I didn't bury him


----------



## JimW

Although I'm sure it's very peaceful most of the time, it's probably a good idea to keep em loaded, especially with any type of law enforcement a while away. I've always loved the tranquility of being in the country, away from the hustle and bustle.

That meet ya at the gate face just needs a nice big piece of your Mrs homemade bread to put a smile on it.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 57433


Looks like someone’s gonna break holey bread today…



JimW said:


> Although I'm sure it's very peaceful most of the time, it's probably a good idea to keep em loaded, especially with any type of law enforcement a while away. I've always loved the tranquility of being in the country, away from the hustle and bustle.


I’ve got the 357 and 9mm in the bedside drawer, and the shotgun on the wall (in case my lady doesn’t wanna make bread)

True, I no longer know what hustle and bustle even sounds like
The coyotes and geese are makin’ noise early, however




JimW said:


> That meet ya at the gate face just needs a nice big piece of your Mrs homemade bread to put a smile on it.


That does tend to civilize one


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl:


----------



## Gary O'

Spent the night and a good portion of the early morning in ER

My Lady went down

Has a hernia

Once she heals a bit…if she heals, she’ll be having surgery to install a ‘mesh’ so the muscles can knit back together

If she doesn't heal, things get a tad more drastic

Meanwhile, I gotta learn how to do laundry and be let in her kitchen 

ps
I can drive 50 miles in less than 40 minutes...in the dark....during deer migration...and road construction


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary,

Sad news, I hope everything works out well for both of you.

Maybe you should think about buttoning things up and taking a little apartment in town for the winter.

Good luck to both of you!!!




Gary O' said:


> Spent the night and a good portion of the early morning in ER
> 
> My Lady went down
> 
> Has a hernia
> 
> Once she heals a bit…if she heals, she’ll be having surgery to install a ‘mesh’ so the muscles can knit back together
> 
> If she doesn't heal, things get a tad more drastic
> 
> Meanwhile, I gotta learn how to do laundry and be let in her kitchen
> 
> ps
> I can drive 50 miles in less than 40 minutes...in the dark....during deer migration...and road construction


----------



## JimW

Wishing you and your Mrs the best Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Wishing you and your Mrs the best Gary!


Thanks, pard



Aunt Bea said:


> Gary,
> 
> Sad news, I hope everything works out well for both of you.
> 
> Maybe you should think about buttoning things up and taking a little apartment in town for the winter.
> 
> Good luck to both of you!!!



I sure don't want it to come to that.
We'll see how this operation goes.
Having a consult with the surgeon this Tuesday.

Right now, I'm just trying to keep her down, dammit!

She keeps trying to do things.


----------



## Meanderer

Hopin' & Prayin' that all goes well with your Lady!  I know you will be strong for her, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Hopin' & Prayin' that all goes well with your Lady!  I know you will be strong for her, Gary.



She makes it easy.

Another fall sun













The chippies seem to have a penchant for art, whether they know it or not

Birth of an alien?







Floral pattern of a half eaten cone











photomania gives it a nice touch







the other side





Our Lady of the Forest Floor is doing her job







My lady is doing well


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, wishing the best for your wife, hope she gets good care at the hospital. :love_heart:   Beautiful fall sun photo.


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> Once she heals a bit…if she heals, she’ll be having surgery to install a ‘mesh’ so the muscles can knit back together



Gary I wish mama all the best and I'm sure the hernia mesh repair surgery will go just fine and I'm certainly not trying to alarm you two but I recall not all that long ago that the FDA had a big recall on the meshes.

From what little I've read the mesh can sometimes be problematic but I have no idea of what the alternative to the mesh is......it might not hurt to look into things if you haven't already.

https://www.myinjuryattorney.com/hernia-mesh-lawsuits/recalls/ 

https://www.fda.gov/medicaldevices/...dprosthetics/herniasurgicalmesh/ucm317444.htm


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Gary I wish mama all the best and I'm sure the hernia mesh repair surgery will go just fine and I'm certainly not trying to alarm you two but I recall not all that long ago that the FDA had a big recall on the meshes.
> 
> From what little I've read the mesh can sometimes be problematic but I have no idea of what the alternative to the mesh is......it might not hurt to look into things if you haven't already.



Thanks, pard

Yeah, we've read up

I, personally, wouldn't immediately go the mesh route, but she doesn't want to fiddle around

It's a hope the mesh mess has been resolved.

One would think, once the issues have been exposed and all are aware, faulty meshes are a thing of the past...


----------



## Gary O'

Been awhile since I posted here

Nuthin’ much has changed

The black bear was offed today
He got in one too many garbage cans

In other news, we took care of another woodrat






‘Twas a long ride down the path
He didn’t seem to enjoy it much






Cracked the cage open about an inch and he was gone


Doing the drying of laundry inside these days, as ol’ sol is gettin’ rather stingy with the warm rays






Days are getting shorter, movies are getting longer





Beddy bye comes earlier






Making pic frames to occupy my time ‘tween chores








Our youngest granddaughter visited

Didn’t seem all that impressed






Maybe it was the bursting bloomers







Walked the meadow

Looking for tracks

Found a critter hole about the size a badger would make







My lady w/be getting EKGs in a couple days, before her surgery 

Other than snow blower territory wars commencing early, we’re doin’ good


Keep a fire


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> The black bear was offed today
> He got in one too many garbage cans.



Gary I've eaten and enjoyed deer, caribou and moose but I've often wondered how bear meat would taste.....how is it ?


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Gary I've eaten and enjoyed deer, caribou and moose but I've often wondered how bear meat would taste.....how is it ?



Dunno
Never tasted it

The bear was put down about a mile away from us

A hunter family (with kids) got a bit edgy after Mr Bear’s constant twice daily visits

One guy had an unspent bear tag

It’s no longer unspent

350 lbs
That’s a lota bear

He talked about bear meat
Liked it
But only as thuringer or jerked meat (a bit of a copout)  

I’ve run into both sides
Some hate it
Some love it

I have been dining on elk meat of late

Now THAT’S good stuff

Very little fat

Yet sooooo tender


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, I like your picture frames and your granddaughter look sweet, pretty eyes!  How is your wife getting along, has she had her surgery yet?


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I like your picture frames and your granddaughter look sweet, pretty eyes!  How is your wife getting along, has she had her surgery yet?



Thanks, SB

She got her blood work done along with her EKG, yesterday

Operation is set for Nov 28


Other than that, there's a bit of a conflict brewing in our area

lotsa threats

it's not unusual

still

unsettling


----------



## Tommy

IKE said:


> Gary I've eaten and enjoyed deer, caribou and moose but I've often wondered how bear meat would taste.....how is it ?


A few years back, a co-worker in Maine took a small bear, about 175 pounds.  He gave us a nice steak, which my wife cut up into bite sized cubes and braised.  It was absolutely delicious!!  Like all game, I suspect it depends a lot on the age and health of the animal, and on how well it's handled between harvest and the dinner table.

Gary, hope all goes well with your lady's surgery.  I had a small hernia taken care of using the mesh about 25 years ago, followed the surgeon's instructions during recovery, and haven't has any problems since.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> A few years back, a co-worker in Maine took a small bear, about 175 pounds.  He gave us a nice steak, which my wife cut up into bite sized cubes and braised.  It was absolutely delicious!!  Like all game, I suspect it depends a lot on the age and health of the animal, and on how well it's handled between harvest and the dinner table.
> 
> Gary, hope all goes well with your lady's surgery.  I had a small hernia taken care of using the mesh about 25 years ago, followed the surgeon's instructions during recovery, and haven't has any problems since.  Keep us posted.



Yeah, I’ve been curious, as the reviews in conversation around me have been mixed.

Available bear meat is not that common in these parts.
I best get on with tasting some, come next opportunity.

Thanks for the well wishes, Tommy

I’ll keep y’all in tune


----------



## RadishRose

Your grandaughter is mesmerizing!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Your grandaughter is mesmerizing!



Thank you, RR

Yeah, she's one that I'd encourage to get some photo shoots going, before she gets too old and becomes aware.


----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes, it’s the highlight of the whole day to start it out watching the morning skies change






















Makes the coffee taste better


----------



## SeaBreeze

All beautiful, the second one is awesome!


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> All beautiful, the second one is awesome!


Thanks, SB

My favorite codger here said it pretty good _*'Yer lookin' at God's Screensaver'*_


----------



## Gary O'

Foggy morning a few miles east, on the marsh, hiding the tiny mountain from our cabin.






And coldish. 
In the single digits.

Opened the stove, got warm.






Wrote a bit on the site.

Dined on a bowl of piping hot oatmeal and whole grain toast.

Coffee was gooooood.

But not good enough to keep me from goin’ back to the sack.

Sleep.

Sweet, warm, snuggle in the covers with my lady, sleep, beckons. 
Morning chores can wait.
First things first 

The fire will need to keep itself.


----------



## Meanderer

Those Winter Sundays 
BY ROBERT HAYDEN

Sundays too my father got up early
and put his clothes on in the blueblack cold,
then with cracked hands that ached
from labor in the weekday weather made
banked fires blaze. No one ever thanked him.

I’d wake and hear the cold splintering, breaking.
When the rooms were warm, he’d call,
and slowly I would rise and dress,
fearing the chronic angers of that house,

Speaking indifferently to him,
who had driven out the cold
and polished my good shoes as well.
What did I know, what did I know
of love’s austere and lonely offices?


----------



## Gary O'

Scott, our closest neighbor, went elk hunting a month or so ago, somewhere in Wyoming.

His butchered meat arrived a week or so ago.
Gave me a frantic call.
The meat in his freezer was thawing.
Went over, took half the meat out of the maxed out freezer, created air layers ‘tween the packages, permitting the freezer to do its thing.

He gave us more than enough to fill our tiny freezer, and we gifted other folks about a mile down the path, with the rest.

We’ve been having elk steak.






Gotta be grain fed. 
Way tender.

Anyway, he dropped it 240 yds out, one shot, thru the heart.
Calling him ‘One Shot Scott’






I'm gonna print out the pic, and frame it up for his cabin in 8 x 10, with ripped pine limbs

like this





He'll like that

He's prolly the best neighbor
stays to hisself
we stay to ours

A quarter mile away is a bit close, but we both know how to make that work


----------



## IKE

I agree Gary elk is good stuff !!.......I had a fella give me my first antelope meat to try a few weeks back and while alright to me it doesn't hold a candle to elk, moose or even whitetail for that matter.

Good lookin' knife you have there also.....if I'm not mistaken it's a Gerber 'Gator', correct ?


----------



## Meanderer

Great picture& frame!


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> I agree Gary elk is good stuff !!.......I had a fella give me my first antelope meat to try a few weeks back and while alright to me it doesn't hold a candle to elk, moose or even whitetail for that matter.



We are one on this.
Antelope, to me, seems more in the goat family,
Gotta know what yer doing when preparing.
Now, elk..heh, even I can grill up a good steak, and this one seems more tender than any elk I’ve ever had.
Gotta been ranch fed.
My neighbor’s wealthy friend invited him, all-expense paid, and it was spendy.
I’ve seen some of that action, from afar, while tracking.
Helicopters herding them back to a closer area near their hunting camp, of which is a comfy horseback ride from the ranch.
Away from my days long tracking effort, of course.





IKE said:


> Good lookin' knife you have there also.....if I'm not mistaken it's a Gerber 'Gator', correct ?



Yes, you nailed it.

Fell in love with it a few years back.
Great skinning blade, and the shape of the handle, bolster and lack of thumb rise really fit my hand well.

The gritty surface of the handle keeps it in my hand while skinning and removing gut areas (when blood is dripping off my elbow), and permits me to finagle different grips without slippage.

The blade length and heft is ideal, not too big, not too small.
It’s the only one I use these days, even when dining.

I don’t carry, but it’s never too far from me.

I used to have a mess of knives.
Was a boyhood fetish I never fully grew out of.
Now? Too many is a bother.

I have two others (Kershaw), not sure why…like to spend money, I guess.

My gator is the only one I hand sharpen, of which is just a few swipes after every usage to keep tuned.
Any others get the electric sharpener.

good eye, pard


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Great picture& frame!



Oh, I do like that silhouette

 very much

I may have to get it...give it to Scott


----------



## Gary O'

7am

Sipping java, fiddling around on the PC

Look out the window

Huh, looks to be a wolf

At the east end of our place

AAAAAAA…FREAKING WOLF!!!!


Grab the phone

Out the cabin door, shorts, boots, phone

No time to forage for the Nikon

Wolves don’t generally dawdle around here, unless they’re onto a good ground squirrel hole.

Took several horrible pics
















I really should have the Nikon nearer at hand


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good shot Gary, we only see coyotes by my house....so far.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


>



and I thought I'd seen all of Larson's stuff

good'n


----------



## Meanderer

Gray Wolf Facts

•	A wolf’s jaw has the crushing power of 1,500 (lbs/sq inch), compared  to 740 (lbs/sq inch)  for a German Shepherd, giving the wolf more power to shred into the tough hide of their prey, sawing through bone and fat.


•	The wolf’s sense of smell is about 100 times better than a human's. It has the ability to smell prey before it can see it, more than a mile away if the wind is right

A wolfs nose can smell things that your nose can't. Like your nose, the inside of a wolf’s nose contains moist surfaces that "catch" smells in the air, however the area receptive to smell in a wolf nose is 14 times greater than that of a human. 

The wolves usually travel until they encounter the scent of some prey species ahead of them. They then move directly toward their prey in an effort to capture it.

The wolfs nose has about five times more surface area than yours does, so it can catch more smells from the air than you can. It can even sense the presence of an animal three days after it's gone! 


•	Wolves have long, fluffy ears that can pick up sounds from six miles in the forest and ten miles in the open.


•	Wolves have a keen sense of sight, to depict certain movements.  Wolves have a 180 degree focus of sight, where their prey can have up to 300 degree sight.


•	Wolves do not run at full speed until they get close to their prey as possible. At that point, they make a high-speed chase to test the animal.

Wolves can keep up this pace for hours on end and have been known to cover 60 miles (96 kilometers) in a single night. They have been clocked at speeds of over 40 miles (64 kilometers) per hour for a distance of several miles.


----------



## Gary O'

Gray Wolf Facts

•    A wolf’s jaw has the crushing power of 1,500 (lbs/sq inch), compared  to 740 (lbs/sq inch)  for a German Shepherd, giving the wolf more power to shred into the tough hide of their prey, sawing through bone and fat.
*Ouchie*


•    The wolf’s sense of smell is about 100 times better than a human's. It has the ability to smell prey before it can see it, more than a mile away if the wind is right

A wolfs nose can smell things that your nose can't. Like your nose, the inside of a wolf’s nose contains moist surfaces that "catch" smells in the air, however the area receptive to smell in a wolf nose is 14 times greater than that of a human. 

The wolves usually travel until they encounter the scent of some prey species ahead of them. They then move directly toward their prey in an effort to capture it.
*Looked to be what he was doin'*

The wolfs nose has about five times more surface area than yours does, so it can catch more smells from the air than you can. It can even sense the presence of an animal three days after it's gone! 
*wunner if he smelled that rabbit that zoomed by the cabin shortly after*

•    Wolves have long, fluffy ears that can pick up sounds from six miles in the forest and ten miles in the open.
*sounds right, he started loping as soon as I opened the cabin door (so did I)
*

•    Wolves have a keen sense of sight, to depict certain movements.  Wolves have a 180 degree focus of sight, where their prey can have up to 300 degree sight.


•    Wolves do not run at full speed until they get close to their prey as possible. At that point, they make a high-speed chase to test the animal.

Wolves can keep up this pace for hours on end and have been known to cover 60 miles (96 kilometers) in a single night. They have been clocked at speeds of over 40 miles (64 kilometers) per hour for a distance of several miles.
*yep, he just loped...beautiful fluid movement...heading directly t'ward our neighbor's goat shed, about a mile and a half north (where he was seen a few weeks ago)

*Thanks, Meanie*
*


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Good shot Gary, we only see coyotes by my house....so far.



Yeah, we have plenty of those
Love their songs


----------



## JimW

That's one big elk your neighbor shot Gary. I had elk at a restaurant in Pittsburg, NH called the Rainbow Grille about 10 years ago, it was very flavorful.

That also looks like a good size wolf you got running round.

Thanks for the kind words regarding my foot op.


----------



## Gary O'

dble post


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> That's one big elk your neighbor shot Gary. I had elk at a restaurant in Pittsburg, NH called the Rainbow Grille about 10 years ago, it was very flavorful.



 Sir Jim, that beast weighed in at 900 lbs
Yes, tasty




JimW said:


> That also looks like a good size wolf you got running round.



Yeah, knew what it was right away
Too big, way too big, for a ‘yote
And has that easy gait

I imagine it’s the same one that left tracks in the snow winter before last



JimW said:


> Thanks for the kind words regarding my foot op.



Hey, you got this
Been a soldier with it
Makes kind words come easy


----------



## Gary O'

Still lookin’ for the first snow
Zero wind
Zero precip

Its 5am and 8°F

The moon is a sliver, but the heavens are aglow with a thousand glistening beings 


Rays of the morning sun will be most welcome






Keepin’ a fire


----------



## RadishRose

Are you ready for that first snow, Gary?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


>



Heh, that's as true as it is funny


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Are you ready for that first snow, Gary?




Aside from turning the yard tools (leaning against the shop) business end up (to avoid getting stuck in the ice),






 and tarping the wheelbarrows, and mothballing the truck, pretty much ready.

That's the truck, winter before last;





It’s always a bit of a mystery, but after a couple winters with 5 foot accumulation, one gets to know what needs done to have a good chance of getting thru unscathed.

There’s always winds, trees falling, and ice.

Snows (since last winter we didn’t get more than 6 or 8 inches accumed) are part of the unknown.

Whatever happens, we should have heat, food, water, and shelter.

I didn’t fire up the little propane heater in the well house night before last, and got caught.






It doesn’t take much heat to keep things unfrozen, but get lax and thawing out a pump is fodder for great anxiety, and cursing….much much cursing.
Took the morning to get water flowing.

A prayer of thanks, and one for forgiveness ensued.

This little heater just plain rocks.





It doesn't blow the place out, but provides just enough warmth to keep things thawed, and is quite stingy on the propane.
Very worth the extra bucks. The savings on fuel paid for itself last winter


----------



## Meanderer

Preparation is  "year round"!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Preparation is  "year round"!


Meanie, you've got a bottomless font of pertinent funnies.

Glad you park some here.


it's 0.5°F  @ 5 this morn 

I'm thinking my day will start round 10 or 11

as for no snow

no worry

it can wait





(I so love cut/paste)


----------



## IKE

I'd be worried that some bozo on top would get too close to the edge and start a avalanche with me down below.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> I'd be worried that some bozo on top would get too close to the edge and start a avalanche with me down below.
> 
> View attachment 58961
> 
> View attachment 58962


lordy, Crater Lake can look like that from time to time (15 mi due west of us)


----------



## Gary O'

When living on the left side of the Cascade Range, snuggled deep into the Willamette (well-I’m-wet) valley, I used to scoff at the term ‘wind chill’.
Thought anybody considering a little wind was a pansy.

Heh, after a few winters here, my tack has changed a bit.
Anything under 20° F, a slight breeze will cut yer face off.

It got down to -37° F one winter.
Then the winds came.

Life…and keeping it, became interesting.

The valley gets more than its share of rain.

We get more than our share of sun…and snow.

It’s a bit of a tradeoff.
So far, I think I have the better deal.

out the cabin window where I sit (winter before last);


----------



## Meanderer

Is This The World's Smallest Snowplow?





mini Fiat 126 plow rig


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Is This The World's Smallest Snowplow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini Fiat 126 plow rig



oh, man...I'm grabbin' that and sending it throughout our region....tellin' everbody "LOOK OUT! HERE I COME!"
especially to the ol' guy with the D9 crawler...heh heh


----------



## IKE

Store bought for the lady in your life.






Homemade for the frugal shopper.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Store bought for the lady in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade for the frugal shopper.


well now.....I've got some shoppin' (or makin') ta do


----------



## Meanderer

Woke up to our first "snow".  After all the horror-deep-snow pics, I feel funny even mentioning it.  Looked out the winder, and gazed upon a "powdered sugared waffle" landscape.......maybe it was the frightful Grizleey Bear waffles we had the day before???  30 degrees, just enough glaze, all compounded by a strong wind!  I'm with you, Gary, on the "Wind-Kill Factor"!  Gotta put the hose away and go buy "Ice-melt" at Low-down Lowes.....Brrrr


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Woke up to our first "snow".  After all the horror-deep-snow pics, I feel funny even mentioning it.  Looked out the winder, and gazed upon a "powdered sugared waffle" landscape.......maybe it was the frightful Grizleey Bear waffles we had the day before???  30 degrees, just enough glaze, all compounded by a strong wind!  I'm with you, Gary, on the "Wind-Kill Factor"!  Gotta put the hose away and go buy "Ice-melt" at Low-down Lowes.....Brrrr



You got this
Best to stay on top of it


Covering the locks is my finishing touch to the inevitable, whenever it finally gets here;







nothing more aggravating than fiddly farting around with an iced over lock in below zero weather...and wind


----------



## IKE

Never would have thought about doing that, pretty slick idea Gary......I use those on my outside faucets.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> I use those on my outside faucets.



Yeah, that's what they're designed for

Heh, you know how it is.......improvise


----------



## Gary O'

it's a bit trickier without a door, so added a flat and eye bolt wood screw to the chained gate lock


----------



## Meanderer

"My advise, Sir....get de-icer!"

"Pour some hand sanitizer onto the key and try to insert as much hand sanitizer into the lock as possible. Insert the key and unlock the padlock. If the padlock remains frozen, repeat the steps. Hand sanitizer contains alcohol, which can melt the ice. Only in high concentrations alcohol can burn, however the intensity used in hand sanitizers is not high enough to burn, but enough to assist in thawing."


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> When living on the left side of the Cascade Range, snuggled deep into the Willamette (well-I’m-wet) valley, I used to scoff at the term ‘wind chill’.
> Thought anybody considering a little wind was a pansy.
> 
> Heh, after a few winters here, my tack has changed a bit.
> Anything under 20° F, a slight breeze will cut yer face off.
> 
> It got down to -37° F one winter.
> Then the winds came.
> 
> Life…and keeping it, became interesting.
> 
> The valley gets more than its share of rain.
> 
> We get more than our share of sun…and snow.
> 
> It’s a bit of a tradeoff.
> So far, I think I have the better deal.
> 
> out the cabin window where I sit (winter before last);



This pic needs to be on a wall somewhere, or many walls. Sheer beauty!!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> This pic needs to be on a wall somewhere, or many walls. Sheer beauty!!



thanks, pard

good to see you back


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "My advise, Sir....get de-icer!"
> 
> "Pour some hand sanitizer onto the key and try to insert as much hand sanitizer into the lock as possible. Insert the key and unlock the padlock. If the padlock remains frozen, repeat the steps. Hand sanitizer contains alcohol, which can melt the ice. Only in high concentrations alcohol can burn, however the intensity used in hand sanitizers is not high enough to burn, but enough to assist in thawing."


Tried ‘em all
Anything that has the potential to melt ice or keep ice out
Very frustrating when the rig is finally warmed up, yet the gate remains closed
While the padlock, with its wee little key slot, grins its icy grin

*Covers*

The only remedy I’ve found


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> thanks, pard
> 
> good to see you back



:cheers:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> This pic needs to be on a wall somewhere, or many walls. Sheer beauty!!



Sir Jim, that’s what we see from our cabin window 

When I built the cabin, I just wanted light, not realizing the vista












Other than seeing wolves, bear, and deer, from where I sit, typing, that little mountain, guarding the marsh, and begrudgingly permitting ol’ sol to rise, has begot many a view


























It has greatly enlarged our tiny living area


----------



## JimW

Gary, that view alone makes working your whole life to get there worth every minute! Awesome pics my friend!


----------



## RadishRose

Talk about bringing the outdoors in! Thrilling views.

Gary, do you have fiberglass insulation behind your paneling?


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, that view alone makes working your whole life to get there worth every minute!


Man, I can't argue with that




JimW said:


> Awesome pics my friend!


Thanks, Pard, but I was just on the back end of the Nikon

That Creator guy knows his business


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Talk about bringing the outdoors in! Thrilling views.
> 
> Gary, do you have fiberglass insulation behind your paneling?



That’s not paneling, per se.

It’s T-111, a rather inexpensive common exterior siding, but non-grove. 






Used it for two reasons; affordability, and more rough than paneling…more cabinesque .

Sadly, I discovered cedar fence boards were more to my liking, while finishing the breakfast nook






but not unhappy I didn’t use them in the same room as the wood stove…..

Our ‘insulation’ came by way of ceiling tiles from Craig’s list freebees
(hate working with fiberglass)

Moving along  

As far as my fence board creations, turns out they’re a somewhat hot item.
Right after I pulled what was left from the downtown second hand store, folks began asking about them.













and gonna introduce the little cabinet I built on request (she was delighted with my ripped pine limb trim)






Even my actual crates, that I fashioned for our water conveyance, were asked about











So,

This winter I’ll bang out a few things, and see what happens.

If they take off, I’ll get all official and come up with some sorta business name

Something like _*Crate Expectations
*_
Kinda catchy…or kitschy ….


----------



## Meanderer

"STOP da Music!    It's almost time to get into the turkey's 'personal space'!  Everybody wants to get into de ACT!"


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "STOP da Music!    It's almost time to get into the turkey's 'personal space'!  Everybody wants to get into de ACT!"




'Tis the truth

Y'know Jimmy's schnoz don't look all that big, there...maybe the turkey's is a bit offsetting


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Dunno
> Never tasted it
> 
> The bear was put down about a mile away from us
> 
> A hunter family (with kids) got a bit edgy after Mr Bear’s constant twice daily visits
> 
> One guy had an unspent bear tag
> 
> It’s no longer unspent
> 
> 350 lbs
> That’s a lota bear



update;

The hunter guy that built a hunting cabin a mile west of us, sent me a pic of Mrs Bear’s last dance.
Yes, it was a sow.

Turns out, she officially weighted in at just under 400 lbs

That’s a lota black bear


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> update;
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, she officially weighted in at just under 400 lbs
> 
> That’s a lota black bear




Correction my friend......*that's a lota groceries !

*


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Correction my friend......*that's a lota groceries !
> 
> *



correction accepted 

...with gravy


----------



## Meanderer

Had a batch yesterday.....buttermilk!  Man, they were good!


----------



## Keesha

Ewwwwwww! :yuk:


----------



## Keesha

While it’s not for me, I was surprised to learn that it’s not that uncommon and apparently tasty. 


https://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/55278/bear-in-a-crock-pot


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/article...an/2016/11/bear_recipes_abound_in_these_t.amp


http://amomssparetime.blogspot.com/2016/02/slow-cooker-bear-roast.html?m=1


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/13438/big-bear-stew/


----------



## Gary O'

So, in a week, my lady is going under the knife

She’s been a trouper

Walking 5 miles or more a day

Eating rabbit food

I’m still grabbing the heavy chores from her skinny arms

Now weighs a scrawny 140 lbs

Told her, ‘woman, I consider those thighs and hind end as my property, we gotta talk if yer gonna whittle any more on ‘em’






Havin’ a hard time groping for something to hang onto as it is

I’ll take her any way I can get her, but if I have a choice, not so friggin’ lean, more ribeye like


I’m hoping thanksgiving will turn the tide a bit

Not being possessive 

We are one

We’ve been one for nigh onto fifty years

Tending to each other, putting up with each other, laughing with and at each other

Caring……for each other

She’s just so damn hardheaded 

But that hardheadedness brought us to this place

That hardheadedness stood beside me, board by board, lifting, holding, carrying, feeding, cleaning, loving….

She is my reason

I just don’t want her to blow away


----------



## Gary O'

Had to cancel T day with our other off gridders, and take a bonsai dash north, 250 mi up to Portland.
Our grandson went on army leave and landed at PDX Wednesday.






Took everbod to dinner, crashed at my brother’s place, and while there, strolled thru his 25 acres of hazel nut orchard.
Quite the view he’s got from his living room…and kitchen….and bedroom (I hate him more, now)











Stopped on the way back and got off a couple shots
The dusted firs weren’t a bad setting for Diamond Peak.



















Took the Jeep (snow predicted thru the pass)

Glad we did.
Was icy at the summit on the way back.
Not bad, though.
Just broke the tires a couple times on the way down, so put it in 4wd for a mile or so.

Got a foot of snow at the cabin
Heh, a very cold cabin
Didn’t take long to fire up the wood stove

Glad to be home


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, I hope your wife's surgery goes well and no complications.  Kudos to her for keeping so healthy, I don't think I'll every see 140 again.  Nice picture of you with your grandson, he's a handsome young man.  The scenic photos are beautiful!


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I hope your wife's surgery goes well and no complications.



I think she'll come thru shining

We're gonna grab a motel near the hospital, kick back a bit



SeaBreeze said:


> Kudos to her for keeping so healthy, I don't think I'll every see 140 again.



She's been very health minded since I met her, loves the beech







used to be a gymnast....then dancer



motherhood changed things a bit




SeaBreeze said:


> Nice picture of you with your grandson, he's a handsome young man.



We worry about him some

goin' airborne

......then Afghanistan


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope he stays safe Gary, your wife is lovely.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Hope he stays safe Gary



I have a concern for the Afghans



SeaBreeze said:


> your wife is lovely.




I been thinkin' so for quite awhile now


----------



## Gary O'

So, after my lady came back from her five mile hike, I noticed her eyes rather wide as she related her findings in the snow.

Wolf prints

Very large wolf prints

Rivaling the size of my own paw
















Just a half mile from our cabin

Gotta be the same one that loped thru the meadow not that long ago

Which means he ain’t just passin’ thru


It now makes sense why Mr Rabbit was staying close to the cabin






Of which gives me mixed feelings

I’d hate to come face to face with a wolf in the middle of the night while strolling out to pee

On the other hand, I’d love to shoot him…..with my Nikon


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I hope your wife's surgery goes well and no complications.



Everthing went without a hitch

Still, was at the hospital from 7:30a to 4:30p

Waiting rooms need more magazines, many more magazines

Didn’t know *Reader’s Digest *was still around…some good stories.

Everbod else poked at their phones


I can’t


I won’t 

Did manage to knock out four NY Times and Wallstreet journal crosswords 

She’s doing fine

Little pain, minimal swelling 

The doc was great
All business
And gooood

My lady only needed one piece of mesh
And it’s tucked real nice in there (I have the pics if anyone’s interested)

Stayed at a motel near the hospital a couple nights

There still isn’t anything on TV

Got back to the cabin around noon

Of course there had to be a blizzard on the way home

Pickups are rather light in the hind end
Had to take my sweet time getting up spring creek hill
I could finally let go the driver’s seat with my colon, once we pulled into the drive

My lady waited in the warm pickup while a got some coals established in the wood stove

And hauled everthing in

Woody greeted our arrival






Good to be home


Tomorrow;

I learn how to hand wash clothes


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad all went well and she's doing okay Gary.  Good that you took it easy and got home safe.  Beautiful Woodpecker!


----------



## IKE

Really good to hear that the surgery went well bro.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Really good to hear that the surgery went well bro.



‘tis a relief, pard

Now all I gotta do is hold her down

She’s got the OK to walk, keep blood clots from forming

Thing is, snow and ice make negotiating the path a bit arduous

…aaand, I gotta go with her (won’t let her loose on her own just yet)




SeaBreeze said:


> Glad all went well and she's doing okay Gary.  Good that you took it easy and got home safe.  Beautiful Woodpecker!



'Glad' is a great word


----------



## Keesha

Glad your wife’s surgery went well Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Glad your wife’s surgery went well Gary.



Thanks, kid


----------



## Meanderer

Let me add my best wishes to the pile!  Glad all went well and you both are safely tucked away at home.  Might be a good time to watch "Dancing with wolves"" ??  Take good care of yourselves!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Let me add my best wishes to the pile!  Glad all went well and you both are safely tucked away at home.  Might be a good time to watch "Dancing with wolves"" ??  Take good care of yourselves!



Thank you, old sir
We have *Never Cry Wolf *on tap

Heh, while in the waiting room, talked with an ol’ boy from southeastern most Oregon, namely Lakeview.
Tellin’ him about our recent experience with wolves

He said they’ve too many wolves down there, and too many bear
They all come right up to the house

Never knew Oregon had a problem with an over population of wolves
He kinda spat while talking about environmentalists

Guess I better keep a better eye out

Yes, it's really good to be home...and parked

May not be goin' anywhere for a spell, snows a comin'  

I've got some tarping to do, and of course washing the clothes

She may just have to let me in the kitchen.....


----------



## Tommy

This is the first thread I read when I found this forum.  Went through it "cover to cover".  That was around the time you mentioned that she'd be going into the shop for repairs.  She and you have been in my thoughts since then.  Glad to hear all is going well.

I had a bit of mesh installed about 20 years ago and it's never given me any problem.  I wish her all the best!


----------



## JimW

Gary, I'm glad to hear the good news about your Mrs. Hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## RadishRose

So glad Mrs. O 's surgery went well and it's over! You're both safely home. Yes, your hands will be cleaner than ever after the laundry and cleaning, lol.  Wishing her a speedy recovery! :love_heart:


----------



## Lara

Awww, you're taking good care of her. Sounds like you're going to experience all the chores she once did and you will be very appreciative of her even more than I'm sure you already do. Bless you both. You're going through a lot....and you didn't need a blizzard on top of it all! It's uphill now and before you know it you'll both be "living in the sunshine, swimming in the sea, and drinking the wild air" once again.

I'll tell you a little secret. I had been using that same Emerson quote for years here as my signature. Your first day here in SF as a new member, I noticed that you had it. What a coincidence! I loved it but let go of it immediately so you could have it...and changed mine. It really fits you. You sure embrace life to the fullest. Wishing you and your  Mrs a Joyous Holiday Season. Stay warm and keep us posted on her recovery.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> This is the first thread I read when I found this forum.  Went through it "cover to cover".  That was around the time you mentioned that she'd be going into the shop for repairs.  She and you have been in my thoughts since then.  Glad to hear all is going well.
> 
> I had a bit of mesh installed about 20 years ago and it's never given me any problem.  I wish her all the best!



 '_*going into the shop for repairs'.*_..LMAO, man, Tommy, I don't recall writing that'n but wish I did

Glad you enjoyed my fractured prose
it's why I write

Always good to catch wind of a happy ending mesh experience


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, I'm glad to hear the good news about your Mrs. Hope she has a speedy recovery!



I think her and you are in a race now

I see a tie in the making

thanks. pard


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> So glad Mrs. O 's surgery went well and it's over! You're both safely home. Yes, your hands will be cleaner than ever after the laundry and cleaning, lol.  Wishing her a speedy recovery! :love_heart:



Heh, the laundry looms
Got many chores piled up

Guess I best git to it, its not goin' away 

thanks, RR
(I'm wishing her one too)


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Awww, you're taking good care of her. Sounds like you're going to experience all the chores she once did and you will be very appreciative of her even more than I'm sure you already do. Bless you both. You're going through a lot....and you didn't need a blizzard on top of it all! It's uphill now and before you know it you'll both be "living in the sunshine, swimming in the sea, and drinking the wild air" once again.
> 
> I'll tell you a little secret. I had been using that same Emerson quote for years here as my signature. Your first day here in SF as a new member, I noticed that you had it. What a coincidence! I loved it but let go of it immediately so you could have it...and changed mine. It really fits you. You sure embrace life to the fullest. Wishing you and your  Mrs a Joyous Holiday Season. Stay warm and keep us posted on her recovery.



 Lara, yer too sweet
I bet Emerson wouldn’t mind if we shared him…..


It's snowin' to beat the band now


and here I sit...typing


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary, Glad to hear that the missus is doing well!

Good luck with the laundry!

I've read that some old timers used to put the dirty clothes in a milk can filled with soap and hot water then go for a ride on a dirt road.

It might be worth a try!


----------



## Gary O'

I jus’ gotta say here:


You guys are soooooo kind and wunnerful

Thank y’all, so very much


There’s a cool thread here *Old People Are Pretty Cool*

I gotta argue with that a bit

Old people rock this world!!

Y’all know how to live, know how to be friends…. waaay better than FB ‘friends’

And even know how to mentally frolic with ol’ buzzards like me.

Can't help but love y'all

cheers


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary, Glad to hear that the missus is doing well!
> 
> Good luck with the laundry!
> 
> I've read that some old timers used to put the dirty clothes in a milk can filled with soap and hot water then go for a ride on a dirt road.
> 
> It might be worth a try!




I've done that

Not a bad way

But we actually have few things (if done daily)

The ol' scrub board knocks 'em out pretty fast


----------



## Gary O'

Heavy snows thru two solid days, predicted

Then

The highs not much above freezing for as far as can be forecast 

So whatever falls will be here for, probably four or five months

Looks to be winter is here
And it’s right on time

Took the few hours window of clear roads and headed one more time to town

My lady needed some OTC meds to relieve some discomfort
‘Course she went with me, couldn’t hold her back
Had to bring out a footstool so she could get into the Jeep

Got back in time to tarp the Jeep and tighten up a few things 

Maybe next summer I’ll build a carport, or wood sheds, or all

I’m arguing with my lady on whether to join the cabins with some sorta hall, then lay deck ‘tween cabins, a sorta cabana like situation.
The hall would open via french doors, to the deck….and maybe an old fashioned hot tub

Or

Just build a sunroom on the edge of the meadow….
Tons of windows and decks, and a sleeping room
And a second story deck for observing the wildlife
Maybe Santy will drop off a scope for glassing the antelope and mulies, and the occasional elk that pass thru the marsh twenty miles east

Decisions

Dreams, and plans are a free and adventuresome mental romp, and gets one thru the winter

And, well, of course winter has its own glories, just out the door


































The fire will be kept


----------



## Gary O'

winter arrives

a couple quick pics from the porch


----------



## BlueDragonfly

So pretty!


----------



## RadishRose

A wonderland.


----------



## Gary O'

Well, seems now that winter has established itself, I can plot my course

Mainly, tomorrow is burning day

Got a pile all tarped and ready

Pushing four years of poop
Straw, pine needles, and dry poop will go pretty fast, I imagine


Took a few pics today after raking the roof;

woody takes a break from trees











glad I tarped the Jeep






and wood piles






Folks down the path chided me on not cutting limbs back






I don’t mind fighting them a bit in the ice and snow

They provide such wonderful shade in summer

And, hey, we’ve all got the taker offer

Nobody seems to have the putter back oner

not sure why I tarped this

but






the bird houses I made seem to be doing their job






sorta


----------



## Gary O'

more pics;

the sunroom I mentioned will be at the edge of these trees






my decapitated 55 gal drum top is ready to receive a few rounds, snow or no






on the other side






an art piece fashioned by ol' man winter caught my eye






graphic (unpostable) thoughts flowed rapidly thru this decrepit mind

just calling it 'Frolic'


moving on

I'll be banging out pic frames in the shop


----------



## Gary O'

There’s just something about after a new snow, and the freshly flocked pines framed by the bluest of skies

Causes me to stop doing whatever I’m doing

Have yet to regret the deliberation








Even an old snag is enhanced

Maybe that’s why it contains an avian room with a view


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, your photos are fantastic, nature is so beautiful!  You're lucky to live where you are with your dear wife, hoping the best for both of you.....hugs for her, hope she's doing better after the surgery.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, your photos are fantastic, nature is so beautiful!  You're lucky to live where you are with your dear wife, hoping the best for both of you.....hugs for her, hope she's doing better after the surgery.



Thanks, SB
She’s rather aggravated at being limited
And has a few jabs of pain from time to time (‘to be expected’)
But, marked improvement

Meantime, we’ve never had whiter whites since I took over the laundry dept
I attribute this to the simple fact of my newly introduced knuckle scrubbing technique
…and that we actually have no whites





RadishRose said:


> Yes, your hands will be cleaner than ever after the laundry and cleaning, lol.



Heh, the deep set dark lines in my calluses have mostly disappeared

'nother week or so and I'll be doing commercials (mover over, Madge)


----------



## BlueDragonfly

I love the snow........ in pictures....... from Florida.


----------



## JimW

Great pics Gary, a nature wonderland for sure!


----------



## Gary O'

'tis, sir Jim

Last pic of the rick of rounds before I start pulling from it






Wood in is a nice feeling







…and laundry done (behind the stove)






The dried up plant doing an impression of a praying mantis is called mullein 






The leaves can be smoked to cure a cough
Better yet, the flower part can be brewed into a tea

Good to see snow on the mountain…finally






Just as good to see smoke from the chimney after a long trek
Just the vision of a warm cabin coming within sight can heat up a soul after hiking in 0°F temps 






a fire is kept all winter


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary O' said:


> Meantime, we’ve never had whiter whites since I took over the laundry dept
> I attribute this to the simple fact of my newly introduced knuckle scrubbing technique
> …and that we actually have no whites



Silly boy! :lol:


----------



## JimW

I never tire of seeing your pics Gary. You have a knack for capturing things most people wouldn't see including myself.

I bet that stove throws some serious heat. The stove I had at the old NH house was a Dutchwest with a catalyst, I could get that thing firing at over 1500 degrees. It would average 800 to 1200 degrees on a regular burn and run for a good 12 hours without any fuss. It could hold 4 to 5 21" logs depending on the girth. The stove was in the basement and there was a 3 x 3 capture hood above it with a standard heating grate in the floor above. It would heat the entire house which was 2000sq ft. Some days I'd have to open a window or two because it got too hot. I looked forward to firing that thing up on a Friday night when I got there and just relaxing with a cold beer in front of it. Sometimes sitting there watching the flames would mesmerize me.

This was the stove I had.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I never tire of seeing your pics Gary. You have a knack for capturing things most people wouldn't see including myself.



Might be due to being slower of foot

wait til you retire, Jim

(Retirement; no hurries, no worries)



JimW said:


> I bet that stove throws some serious heat. The stove I had at the old NH house was a Dutchwest with a catalyst, I could get that thing firing at over 1500 degrees. It would average 800 to 1200 degrees on a regular burn and run for a good 12 hours without any fuss. It could hold 4 to 5 21" logs depending on the girth. The stove was in the basement and there was a 3 x 3 capture hood above it with a standard heating grate in the floor above. It would heat the entire house which was 2000sq ft. Some days I'd have to open a window or two because it got too hot. I looked forward to firing that thing up on a Friday night when I got there and just relaxing with a cold beer in front of it. Sometimes sitting there watching the flames would mesmerize me.



Man, you got that right
That ol’ earth stove rocks this tiny cabin. 
Bought it from a guy renovating his house 
Beat out a guy from Alaska
Two hundred bucks, and a beast to move

It’ll take a 16” depth ways, and would imagine 21” width ways

I give it a belly full right before goin’ ta bed
Three or four med rounds, or five or six splits
It’s still firin’ when we get up, or when we get back from town (50 mi away)

The damper behind, and the fine tuning control on the side, get it where it’s comfy

If we keep it turned up, we’re opening doors and windows in very few minutes
Or, running outside, naked, gleefully making snow angels

It’s -10°F right now
Thankful to share the room with that beast 
And yes, watching the flames turns us both into fixated zombies

aaaand, it’s our cook stove in this season, let alone heating our water
Funny, off grid cabin folks go a bit nuts with all kindsa tubular devices around their stoves to heat water
We just slap on a pot; hot water in moments


----------



## Meanderer

No place, like home!


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Might be due to being slower of foot
> 
> wait til you retire, Jim
> 
> (Retirement; no hurries, no worries)
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you got that right
> That ol’ earth stove rocks this tiny cabin.
> Bought it from a guy renovating his house
> Beat out a guy from Alaska
> Two hundred bucks, and a beast to move
> 
> It’ll take a 16” depth ways, and would imagine 21” width ways
> 
> I give it a belly full right before goin’ ta bed
> Three or four med rounds, or five or six splits
> It’s still firin’ when we get up, or when we get back from town (50 mi away)
> 
> The damper behind, and the fine tuning control on the side, get it where it’s comfy
> 
> If we keep it turned up, we’re opening doors and windows in very few minutes
> Or, running outside, naked, gleefully making snow angels
> 
> It’s -10°F right now
> Thankful to share the room with that beast
> And yes, watching the flames turns us both into fixated zombies



That stove was a steal at $200. There's something much more comforting to the soul when using a wood stove for heat. Even though handling and moving the wood was a fair amount of work, I miss it greatly.


----------



## Gary O'

A happnin’ lady expressed concern in a rep comment about the wood too close to the stove

Folks in other forums have expressed that same concern

Cabin folks, backwoods, cabin folks, know you can stack wood all around the stove, no worries
Some even lay unseasoned wood right on top, to dry out

But, a legit concern to those with conventional power
...and from 'authorities' that overthink most everthing anyone wants to do...in the name of building codes and practices 
Insurance companies love it

I don't have cabin insurance

Sumpm happen, I'd just build another one


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> That stove was a steal at $200. There's something much more comforting to the soul when using a wood stove for heat. Even though handling and moving the wood was a fair amount of work, I miss it greatly.


'twas
The guy in Alaska wanted to wire $300 to hold it
The guy selling it wanted it gone...'now'
I complied
Used pipe laid horizontal to roll it onto the cabin floor before I put the walls up

Handling wood, along with drawing water, is my winter gym
_*
'There's something much more comforting to the soul when using a wood stove for heat'*_
you won't get an argument from me


----------



## BlueDragonfly

I've been reading through this thread from the beginning. I really enjoy your writing and love the pictures! You and the Mrs have carved out a good life there. And - I'm jealous - always wanted to see Crater Lake!


----------



## Gary O'

BlueDragonfly said:


> I've been reading through this thread from the beginning. I really enjoy your writing and love the pictures! You and the Mrs have carved out a good life there. And - I'm jealous - always wanted to see Crater Lake!


Wy, thank you, BD

Crater Lake is still here...waiting for ya
'course you'd need to stop by the cabin


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Might be due to being slower of foot
> 
> wait til you retire, Jim
> 
> (Retirement; no hurries, no worries)



Wife and I seem to be counting the days more and more lately, but we still got a ways to go. I just turned 55 last week. Uncle Sam says 67 is the age for us, but 65 is our goal and it's looking good to reach it. We are planning on purchasing our retirement home in 4 or 5 years in either Maine or New Hampshire, but most likely Maine, we just love it up there.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Wife and I seem to be counting the days more and more lately, but we still got a ways to go. I just turned 55 last week. Uncle Sam says 67 is the age for us, but 65 is our goal and it's looking good to reach it. We are planning on purchasing our retirement home in 4 or 5 years in either Maine or New Hampshire, but most likely Maine, we just love it up there.



Funny you should mention Maine

Back in the early ‘70s my lady and I would thumb thru the United Farm catalogues.
If I recall correctly, Mississippi, North Dakota, and Maine had the most reasonable properties
Of those, I centered on Maine
100 acre properties were quite reasonable
Liked the looks of the terrain, and no poisonous snakes
And that was huge for me, as I have a deep aversion to snakes, any

But we settled on property in my home state
And, heh, this property reeks of the look of snake domain
However, none are here
Not due to cold winters (of which helps some), but due to the pumice content of the soil makeup.
Snakes hate pumice
And I love pumice for that very reason
And salute Mt Mazama (Crater Lake) for it
Gotta import soil to grow anything, but I’m good with that

So, sir Jim, yer 55
I suggest getting serious with the purchase of your haven if you have thoughts of building yer own place yerself

Took us ten years of pecking away at this property to get it livable 
And, it was a weekend getaway for those ten years
Of which, we’ve pretty much gotten totally away now

….and not goin’ back


----------



## Gary O'

Well, my little paradise just took a bit of a turn

Paradoxical?

Maybe

Or just part of the deal

My pump froze

I’ve attended to the lore that just a bit of heat, a small lantern, will keep things unfrozen
Thought I’d overkilled that notion with a very small propane heater on 24/7

Not so

-10°F for two days can prove otherwise 

Took three hours of high heat, via a large propane heater, to get water flowing again
This evening, at 8:30 pm

Other than the angst of a tree falling on the cabin, a water well gone south is king of any anxiety that may plague my mind in regard to living out


Or, of course, wildfire

It's the reason I know I'll never be smug about things


Living out in the sticks is a day to day thing


Tonight, I go to bed knowing the well water flows 

Tomorrow?


heh, that's tomorrow...given to no one 
especially here

Maybe that's why the present is so vivid, and not just something to get through

Guess I'll just have to wait and see what else winter has for us

*



*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary,

If you fill a couple gallon jugs with water and store them under the bed I can almost guarantee that the pump will never freeze again. layful:nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary,
> 
> If you fill a couple gallon jugs with water and store them under the bed I can almost guarantee that the pump will never freeze again. layful:nthego:



thanks for the tip, AB
the critters under there will be grateful


----------



## Meanderer

Help Birds Weather Winter


----------



## Rosita

did you have to get it inspected by buildings dept for code?


----------



## Gary O'

Rosita said:


> did you have to get it inspected by buildings dept for code?



'Have to'

Gonna say no

We're pretty much off the radar out this way

Authorities don't care to come out here
Too many renegades
Might leave horizontal
and (bottom line) it's where folks can be and stay off the welfare rolls (they, happily, get that, and leave well enough alone) 


If I went to the county bldg dept, they'd tell me what all I'd have to do

But

Nobody in their right mind does that here

...it's why we're here

Folks out this way live in cabins

'Cabins' are not in the bldg dept's vocabulary 

I believe this dialogue is somewhere in the first few pages of this thread/book/diary concoction, if you have the time or interest to read it all 

Don't get me started on building codes 
My structures are built so much better than code dictates, it isn't funny 

Hope this answers your query, Rosita 

If not, query on
I'll do best I can to answer


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I never tire of seeing your pics Gary. _*You have a knack for capturing things most people wouldn't see *_including myself.



Had to egg me on



Newest discoveries;

The nativity scene on the rear window of my lady’s hobby shack (ancient dilapidated trailer)

or

Goldilocks and the three dogs  in the 'and she's sleeping in it right now!' scene 







Birdhouse roof napping Polar bear 








….aaaand, lastly…. the tree dwelling albino gerbil 







Hoookaaay, jus’ gonna have one more sip, and off to beddy bye


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Funny you should mention Maine
> 
> Back in the early ‘70s my lady and I would thumb thru the United Farm catalogues.
> If I recall correctly, Mississippi, North Dakota, and Maine had the most reasonable properties
> Of those, I centered on Maine
> 100 acre properties were quite reasonable
> Liked the looks of the terrain, and no poisonous snakes
> And that was huge for me, as I have a deep aversion to snakes, any
> 
> But we settled on property in my home state
> And, heh, this property reeks of the look of snake domain
> However, none are here
> Not due to cold winters (of which helps some), but due to the pumice content of the soil makeup.
> Snakes hate pumice
> And I love pumice for that very reason
> And salute Mt Mazama (Crater Lake) for it
> Gotta import soil to grow anything, but I’m good with that
> 
> So, sir Jim, yer 55
> I suggest getting serious with the purchase of your haven if you have thoughts of building yer own place yerself
> 
> Took us ten years of pecking away at this property to get it livable
> And, it was a weekend getaway for those ten years
> Of which, we’ve pretty much gotten totally away now
> 
> ….and not goin’ back



We like anything in the woods with a good buffer zone from neighbors, we're thinking somewhere in the 3 to 5 acre range. We like people, but we like them better when they're far away, lol. We're hoping for something on the water, so it will be difficult to find a nice spot that hasn't already been built on that will be in our price range. Most quality waterfront lots are already inhabited, if they're not then the price tag is very high. No poisonous snakes is always a plus and there aren't many in these parts.

We're beyond serious about our goals for retirement. We both have 401K's and IRA's and I have a profit sharing plan. We have been socking away as much as we can. We are in good shape to hit one of our financial goals in 4 to 5 years, that's when we'll make our retirement home purchase. We'll use it as a weekend getaway until we retire as well. It's just a waiting game right now until the numbers get to where we're comfortable.


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Had to egg me on
> 
> 
> 
> Newest discoveries;
> 
> The nativity scene on the rear window of my lady’s hobby shack (ancient dilapidated trailer)
> 
> or
> 
> Goldilocks and the three dogs  in the 'and she's sleeping in it right now!' scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdhouse roof napping Polar bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….aaaand, lastly…. the tree dwelling albino gerbil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoookaaay, jus’ gonna have one more sip, and off to beddy bye



Great imagination my friend! 

Does it mean I'm as crazy as you are if I can see those things too? :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> We like anything in the woods with a good buffer zone from neighbors, we're thinking somewhere in the 3 to 5 acre range. We like people, but we like them better when they're far away, lol. We're hoping for something on the water, so it will be difficult to find a nice spot that hasn't already been built on that will be in our price range. Most quality waterfront lots are already inhabited, if they're not then the price tag is very high. No poisonous snakes is always a plus and there aren't many in these parts.
> 
> We're beyond serious about our goals for retirement. We both have 401K's and IRA's and I have a profit sharing plan. We have been socking away as much as we can. We are in good shape to hit one of our financial goals in 4 to 5 years, that's when we'll make our retirement home purchase. We'll use it as a weekend getaway until we retire as well. It's just a waiting game right now until the numbers get to where we're comfortable.



Yeah, you'll be spending some dinero for waterfront...anywhere 
but
ya gotta get what you want
no need to settle for less
sounds very much like you got this


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Great imagination my friend!
> 
> Does it mean I'm as crazy as you are if I can see those things too? :laugh:



You might be asking the wrong guy....


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> You might be asking the wrong guy....


 :laugh:


----------



## Rosita

Thank you Gary. I'd like to live off the grid but I will be by myself if I go that direction.  My family thinks I am crazy dreaming a simple life.


----------



## Meanderer

The Off-Grid Museum


----------



## RadishRose

Interesting article, Meanderer. My worry is- 

"To achieve this, in most places, we must accept climatic variations  *beyond the usual range for human comfort* and current standards for  artifact preservation." 

But of course, in my heart I know things must begin to change. I've just started on some of the examples given and will continue later.


----------



## Meanderer

We can't continue using today's resources to preserve the remnants of the past.  we have to preserve the present.


----------



## Gary O'

Rosita said:


> Thank you Gary. I'd like to live off the grid but I will be by myself if I go that direction.  My family thinks I am crazy dreaming a simple life.



They may have legitimate concerns

The life is simple
But the demands are not easy

We have a maze of glorified logging roads throughout this region
There’s some parcels not far off these roads
We have wunna them, actually two, adjoined
A bit over 2 ½ acres

There’s a smattering of off grid folks sprinkled here and there
Some are growers
Thinking they can score with crops of mary jane
Most don’t make it thru the fall, let alone winter

It’s rugged

Winter holds no forgiveness for ignorance

There’s one lady that lives alone out here
Scary ol’ gal
Jamie 
Hard 
More man than woman
Tougher’n nails
An ol’ boy passed away last Dec
His sister, a lovely sweet lady that resides in northern Cal, asked us to run his estate sale
Local folks got word 
Jamie did too
She cleaned up, took two pickup loads
Tween trips, she asked to use the facilities
They weren’t working
She just squatted on the other side of her pickup
Gotta be that way out here

Point is, womenfolk, normal womenfolk, alone, don’t do that well off grid, when living out a ways

Last spring we came across an older gal who was just walking down the path
She’d just moved out this way, living in a sea container, and didn’t have a means of connecting up her stove
Me and my buddy rigged up the pipe thru her roof, and connected her stove
She became a sorta pest, thinking folks would pitch in

Thing is, folks here have enough to do keeping themselves topside

Guess she made it thru the winter


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rosita said:


> Thank you Gary. I'd like to live off the grid but I will be by myself if I go that direction. My family thinks I am crazy dreaming a simple life.



It doesn't have to be an all or nothing proposition.

The simple life is all about the thousands of choices we make every day.






Good luck!


----------



## Rosita

Gary O' said:


> I've done that
> 
> Not a bad way
> 
> But we actually have few things (if done daily)
> 
> The ol' scrub board knocks 'em out pretty fast




Just beautiful Gary. You are surrounded by natural beauty!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Rosita said:


> Just beautiful Gary. You are surrounded by natural beauty!!!



Quite the planet, ain't it

Very happy to be close to it's splendor 

(I'd say thank you, but I'm just a bystander)


----------



## Gary O'

Had a free moment after chores today, so made a crude sign

The land is flat

The water is cold (constant 38°F all year)


So;







I gotta hang it on the fence, as those trees will sway in the winds we get

...and I gotta make the letters a bit bolder

But,

that's what we're callin' our little neck-o-the-woods


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, I saw you this morning!


----------



## Pappy

Gary....ah, the old 40s Jeep in the background. Is she still running?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, I saw you this morning!



Heh, not far off


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> Gary....ah, the old 40s Jeep in the background. Is she still running?



Heh, that’d be some sorta miracle, as the engine and axles are in the bed
And the tranny and other running gear are in the cab.

Right now it's yard art







It’s gonna sit there mocking me for a couple more years

Then

Plop it on a late ‘80s Toyota pickup frame

Never will trick it out
But all will be fully functional
Planning on a small V8
Just 2WD

The only fancy will be the dash with basic round speedo, tach and other gauges
I will have to build the dash to do that
But, flat panel plate ain’t all that difficult 
And the wiring harness looks quite doable 

And now….I’m obsessing on it…again

I've got an aged thread that talks about it
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/32887-Ive-got-the-Willys


----------



## Gary O'

My lady is back to hiking

Short one today

Couple miles down the path







I went

Don’t really like to hike ever day, but not letting her go alone.
I mean she can hold her own against most wildlife

A little story here;

_*Back in the ‘70s, when the boys were small, we lived in south Aberdeen Washington
It was a flood zone…that flooded
Anyway, she was walking the boys back from school when some lads thought it funny to drive by and splash her and the boys, several times
They even followed them home
Once home, my lady grabbed a metal garbage can lid and sailed it like a Frisbee thru the back window of their sedan
Then came after them with the wood chopping maul
Their last words were ‘You’re crazy, lady!’
And sped off
And she is, when she’s mad
*_
Anyway, she could slip on the ice and pull something not ready to pull



Took some pics on the way;

this snag stump caught my eye

looked like an elk, caught in the ice





a misplaced arachnid on the snow interrupted our stroll 





a real snow cone
DQ waffle cone, that is





got back to the cabin, and went right to the roof rake
can't let my lady get buried on her way to her hobby shack
looked like an ill fitted sheet





did a few chores

then made another _*Cold Water Flats *_sign for the outside wall of the cabin





'twas a light day

and another good'n


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful photo, looks like it would be a very nice walk.  Glad she's feeling good enough to go out for a hike and I'm happy you're sticking close to her until she heals completely.  You're a good hubby.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> You're a good hubby.



Thanks, SB

she makes it easy


----------



## Meanderer

A regular Winter Wonderland!nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Another light day

Chores are daily (I’m thankful)

Fiddled with the sign and hung it on the fence






I leave the gate open this time of year, due to snow/ice accumulation

So, we have this gong





An aged acetylene tank cut in two with a bit of leather strap and steel clapper





Folks don’t usually traipse down this way in the snow, but there are occasions of the odd one

And they know to ring that thing before coming up to the cabin

Saves ‘em from a chance happening onto two naked oldsters bumpin’ fuzzies 


oh, and outside the back of the shop there was this misplaced albino halibut trying unsuccessfully to not slip off the tree screen


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful photo, looks like it would be a very nice walk.  Glad she's feeling good enough to go out for a hike and I'm happy you're sticking close to her until she heals completely.



A clean bill of health for my lady

Her doc was full of praise
He’s usually all business, but rather gushed at how she’s healed

She’s now back to hiking 5 miles a day
I go with her every other day
The days I don’t, I worry if I think she’s been gone too long
Yesterday was wunna those
Thought about untarping the Jeep and heading out
Then just bundled up and started off t’ward where I thought she’d be coming in

Only, it wasn’t

Turned back t’ward the cabin about a mile away with the grim determination of getting in the Jeep and heading back out

She was home
Looking for me

She’s mentioned getting walkie talkies 

Not gonna do that
Maybe a cheap tracfone


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good to hear she's healed so well Gary.  We have two way radios that we use sometimes when camping, I like to go for long walks and he sometimes just wants to stay near camp and do some fishing, but he likes for me to be able to call if I have a problem.  We wouldn't get any cell phone reception where we go, so that's the next best thing.  Not sure what the range is with them, guess it depends on the terrain and surroundings, I don't think I've been further than two miles away when using ours.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Not sure what the range is with them, guess it depends on the terrain and surroundings, I don't think I've been further than two miles away when using ours.



Yeah, I haven't had much luck with two way range here

Thing is, there's a cell tower within 10 miles of our place
and I've been considering another phone for some time now, for the rare solo trips to town

Not any real expense with phone cards


----------



## Gary O'

So, we have this iPhone 7

Working on four years now

Had to have it in order to communicate….anywhere…when living off grid….as long as we have this Jet pack gizmo 





Over the years, I learned to not hate it
I can get weather…now, as in immediately 
Pics…now
Everthing I never wanted…..now
Just at the touch of a finger or two
Pack it to town
Never know when ya get stranded

Well, we musta hit a wrong button
The thing died

Keeping it charged has become my religion, so not a battery issue

No matter what we did, it wouldn’t power up
Just a black screen

Thought, ‘well crap, gotta travel 50 miles to the Verizon store, now (after a thought to call them quickly faded)

2nd thought, ‘the damn thing has some sorta time bomb to get me to pay another $700 for a new phone

3rd thought ‘get on the PC, google ‘iPhone 7 dead’


Found this






Tried it

It worked

Realized how much I could love/hate some….thing

Also realized how dependent I was, even off grid

My self-satisfied smugness, when hearing of power outages in our area, waned a bit

I’m just as dependent as anyone, with maybe the exception of keeping warm
….unless a tree falls on the stove pipe (had sustained winds of 30-40 mph, and gusts of 60 mph last night)

and more snow


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

So, sittin’ here in the cabin at 4p, darkness coming on fast, wondering what happened to the day






Dang winter days are short
Especially when finally rising at 10a

Did some burning and a few chores, then wandered in the shop, wondering what I’d do tomorrow

But, that’s tomorrow

Hiked a bit the rest of the day, but took a few shots back at the place

Found the ice I was trudging on rather interesting







I cursed it yesterday, but today I praise it
Got some pretty good winds last night
But all the ground cover, including all the little droppings from the pines, stayed put
Keeping our pumice filled soil covered
Sometimes it’s best to leave things be

Looks like Santy left his mark on a tree last night






The moon waxes full






Tomorrow I’ll build something

Or just hike again


Gawd, I love this retirement gig


----------



## JimW

Nice pics G! I hear a lot of weird folks hang out on that website. layful:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I hear a lot of weird folks hang out on that website. layful:



Yes, quite exclusive.....only the weirdest


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Yes, quite exclusive.....only the weirdest



That's certifiable! :laugh:


----------



## Meanderer

Wishing you both a Merry Christmas Gary!  May your cabin be filled with His Peace, and the New Year be packed with His Best!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Wishing you both a Merry Christmas Gary!  May your cabin be filled with His Peace, and the New Year be packed with His Best!



Thank you, coolest of ol' dudes

The very best to you, sir

the sunsets are deliberate when looking east this time of year






the moon, well it gave us a slim shot


----------



## Meanderer

Looking through pictures today, I found a cupple of a friend's wolf that he shot in 2011.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary, Merry Christmas to you and Mrs. O'.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary, Merry Christmas to you and Mrs. O'.



She's out like a light, but I can speak for both of us

Think you, Aunt Bea

and may you also;


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Looking through pictures today, I found a cupple of a friend's wolf that he shot in 2011.
> View attachment 60695
> View attachment 60696



That, sir, is one big animal

Grey or timber? can't tell


----------



## Gary O'

Yesterday morn, the usual

On the porch
Still in my bed shorts
Scratching my hind end
Sipping steaming hot java
Greeting the day

...and the big soft flakes











Woody is becoming quite friendly
I can reach out and touch him






Hiked with my lady
The woods seemed to be celebrating this yuletide






















Many things of which to be thankful

But

Right now, it’s the wood stove











And not a worry as to whether or not we’ll have enough wood to get thru winter






The sawbuck gave its all last spring, and now having a deserved rest






We gave out the last of our food baskets yesterday
My lady was exhausted, crashed early

‘tis a merry Christmas

Indeed








...and just a very few minutes ago, before ol' sol took over

the morning star


----------



## SeaBreeze

Merry Christmas and peace in the new year to you and your better half Gary. :christmas2:


----------



## Meanderer

Wish I had one!


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Merry Christmas and peace in the new year to you and your better half Gary. :christmas2:



Thank you, SB

'peace in the new year' is the hope


----------



## Gary O'

This new winter season is meandering in like a lamb
Mild temps flexing from the high 30s to the teens

This creates perfect snow powder in the morn, turning to slush in the afternoon,
 and freezing that slop into an interesting challenge to get about the place the following morn 











T-shirt weather as long as the wind doesn’t kick up

Strolled the property ‘tween chores and while my lady hiked her 5 miles
And before ol’ sol completely had his way with sloughing snow 







The melt creates interesting scenes
Like these tiny gems, releasing their final sparkling glimmers in the softening rays






And, with all the nice glimpses of meadow and mountain
This evening’s shrouding mist had a wraithlike calming effect on this soul


----------



## Meanderer

Uh-oh!


----------



## fmdog44

I watch those Alaska shows and scratch my head how anyone can live in bitter cold and months of darkness in a cabin with a wood burning stove. I do admire their strength of conviction to that lifestyle but I wonder how they accept it when they are to old to do the physical chores and have to move to the town or city. It must kill their souls.


----------



## Gary O'

fmdog44 said:


> I watch those Alaska shows and scratch my head how anyone can live in bitter cold and months of darkness in a cabin with a wood burning stove. I do admire their strength of conviction to that lifestyle but I wonder how they accept it when they are to old to do the physical chores and have to move to the town or city. It must kill their souls.



Yeah, I watched a few back when we were hooked up
A lot of those Alaskan shows are contrived
The folks are real, but the scripted scenes are sickeningly bogus

Anyway, if you wanna see the real deal, find the Natl Geo film called Braving Alaska







Those folks are as real as it gets
And I, for one, wouldn’t wanna do it

My son did it a few years before he became a commercial fisherman
Then he did the *Deadliest Catch *thing, under Phil Harris (before he became famous)

My life long buddy is still living up there, for 30 yrs now, but he’s in SE Alaska, where the temps are bearable

A member here, by the name of Pete, did the real thing
Cool dude
Lot'sa good posts

Heh, I’m pretty much playing at it, even though we don’t see terra firma for months on end,
 we can still get to town whenever we want, as we’re just a few miles off the hwy…providing things don’t ice up too much…

But, after getting too old?
 I’m gonna move to small town on the coast, frequent the local taproom,
 and bore the crap outa whoever comes within earshot with hugely embellished stories


----------



## Gary O'

*On being organized
*
It saves time

Oh I have plenty of time, I just don’t care to spend it looking for things,
 things I need to fix other things I have, 
to keep the things on my person comfy

Thing is

My last twenty years or so in the work force, I learned a bit more on what being organized involved

After getting kicked upstairs, I had access to these people that seemed to get things in a hurry
Mostly data, or hard copy, and that’s what I needed
I’d ask for it, and there it’d be
I always marveled at this

(Permit me to expose my inner sexist self for a bit)

Most of these folks were of the fairer sex
Guess their finely tuned senses enabled them to just automatically put things where they could be at ready access

Except my lady
Bless her heart, tougher’n nails, can work circles around me, great cook, wonderful travelin’ partner, can dance up a storm, fun to be with, freaking gorgeous….can’t find nuthin’

Where wuz I

Ah, what I’ve done after a few lessons from those highly organized
Put everthing in a big box
(heh, kidding…sorta)
I used to put receipts in saved alphabetical order, in their own file
And manuals in saved alphabetical order, in their own file

I tightened that up
Not in the anal retentive way I so fastidiously did before (of which takes time, btw)
No
I just keep it all in what I’m gonna call my casual files

In my shop desk













Like say I need a manual on a heater that just crapped out on me
There it is, under heaters











And, if that manual isn’t detailed enough to help me fix the darn thing, and you tube ain’t no help, then I’ll need to find out where and when I got it
And there it is, stapled to the manual






The warranty will also be there, but that’ll be after the fact, as I’ve already toyed with it

I'll be in the shop now

saving time....


----------



## JimW

Gary, I do the same thing with all of my owner's manuals and receipts. It really helps when something needs fixin or replacin. And that last pic of confusion is me on Saturday mornings, twice on Sundays. My memory these days is horrendous compared to what it used to be. I could go food shopping for 10 or more items without any list, I'd just remember what we needed, but not anymore. Now I forget stuff even with a list. I keep telling my wife it's because my brain is full and every time something new goes in, something old has to go out.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Now I forget stuff even with a list.



At least you remember the list.....right?......right?!



JimW said:


> I keep telling my wife it's because my brain is full and every time something new goes in, something old has to go out.



Does she buy any of that?

Mine don't

She keeps crammin' stuff in there....probably


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> At least you remember the list.....right?......right?!



Ummmmm....................come again??




Gary O' said:


> Does she buy any of that?
> 
> Mine don't
> 
> She keeps crammin' stuff in there....probably



Ofcourse not, she takes every chance she gets to remind me of how many times I went to the store and forgot to get butter (I think it was 3). :laugh:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JimW

Yep! :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

OK, since this is my diary/journal thing, I’m gonna log some personal data
(for me, sorry for you)

Dec 28, 2018
@ 205 lbs






Goal for next Dec;
190 lbs
And fitter

Aim;
To lose the little bulges around the waist
Tighten the pecs while they’re still there
Can’t do much about the hanging flesh under the upper arms, there’ll probably be more

The trick;
Getting thru winter without gaining

But, for this morn, gonna throw another dog in the fire and git back in bed ‘til it warms up…with my lady
It’s 1.4°F out there!


----------



## JimW

I'm blind!!  :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I'm blind!!  :laugh:


Yer wunna the lucky ones


----------



## Gary O'

g'mornin' 2019









deal the cards


----------



## JimW

I had a much crazier New Years Eve in the Taproom than I did in real life. I don't remember much. :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

Ever winter morn, early, break of day, I trudge, bleary eyed, in my bed shorts and boots, to the well house to see if the little heater quit on me.
Because, if it has, it’ll take a good part of the rest of the morn to thaw the pump and lines.
Hate that.
It’s only quit on me once.
And that ‘once’ was once too many.

But, during my 100 yard trudge, while half asleep, I’ll glance to the east, and see this;








Then run back to the cabin to get the Nikon.
The rises are glorious.
But fleeting.

I used to take my sweet time to capture them.
And miss it all.

One would think, after seeing a thousand or so rises, it would get rather redundant.

That has yet to be.


These remarkable dawns put a smile on my mug and a song in my heart that never leaves the day


----------



## JimW

Beautiful pics my friend.


----------



## Ann

Beautiful


----------



## Gary O'

More snow






Pretty much have a belly full of it by March or April 

Still, the quietude comforts even the coldest of days

The woods have a drawing power for me
Been that way since I can remember
Being alone in the woods has never been scary
Always calming

Whenever I see a thicket, it sends me back
Especially when there’s a bit of a recess, an alcove
There’s one behind my shop












The snow defines the uniqueness of each thicket, each tree, each limb, each needle 






















Caressing globes of frozen crystal 












Offering them







The bluest of skies gives even greater definition











My Catholic friends would appreciate this crucifix






To me, trees are of the most magical life giving beings of this planet






The only thing that’s not a mystery, is why I live among them






Creating an abode here, for me and my mate, has taken much

But not near what I’ve been given in return

‘tis the season


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photos!

The thing I like most about a steady snowfall is the absolute quiet.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Great photos!
> 
> The thing I like most about a steady snowfall is the absolute quiet.



we are one on this


----------



## Gary O'

Saw the remains of this uprooted tree

And the sapling, that seemed to look on, maybe anxious to take up that room 

Caused these prose


----------



## Pappy

Gary. Just installed a wood stove and it isn’t working quite right. Any tips on this.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> Gary. Just installed a wood stove and it isn’t working quite right. Any tips on this.
> 
> View attachment 61135



Pappy, 

I think that your toilet and your woodstove may have similar problems. nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy,
> 
> I think that your toilet and your woodstove may have similar problems. nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> Gary. Just installed a wood stove and it isn’t working quite right. Any tips on this.
> 
> View attachment 61135



Easy peasy 

Just add a little gas/diesel mix
…and light

Oh, and don’t fergit to open the damper

I’ll be outside










Lines are open for the next caller


----------



## Gary O'

OK...OK.....this really needs to be in a _*needs a caption *_thread


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> OK...OK.....this really needs to be in a _*needs a caption *_thread



*"Say Aaahgh!"*


----------



## Gary O'

Stepped out to mark my territory in the wee wee hours of the morn
Around 12:30ish

The moon had waned to a sliver

Yet the sky was full

I’ve noticed the stars before, but those heavenly orbs shown so bright
Enhancing the snow covered forest floor

 I didn’t need artificial light to stroll the woods

A full moon can light up a night, but the stars……not the dazzling rays of the moon, but a solid luster commanding my attention, giving slight but sure definition to a woodland path.
The soft subtlety of their glimmer upon the snowy path rivals even the bold rage of a sunrise

Some bright 

Some even brighter

Some...appearing farther away, faint

The depth, penetrating the heavens, reaching past vision and on into imagination

A photo cannot convey the stunning show

So my limited words must suffice


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Snowed just enough night before last to see it had snowed
Yesterday I went about my morning chores of bringing in wood and drawing water
Drawing water involves a 100 yd mosey 
Thought that light snow would negate the half foot thick sheet of ice on the path
…..thought it would






Feet went out from under me half way to the well
Rather quick
No time to even have childhood thoughts 
Zip
Plop
Interesting view of the property at that lower elevation
Landed on my wrist and hip
Guess my bones have a while to be considered brittle
Just sore

I have these Yaktrax things that slip on rather nicely






I just didn’t slip ‘em on

Snowed a bit more last night
Nice try Mother Nature
Not gonna fool me twice

I also have ice skates


----------



## Gary O'

Oh, and I’ve greatly improved my live edge picture frames

Quit using glass

Just going with glossy photo paper

Frees up latitude when securing the backing to the frames

No longer worry about running a wood screw into the glass 

And (big item) I can now use really really curvy wood,
since I’m no longer married to the glass size

This…is gonna be good

Here’s a curvy one, but not as curvy as they’re gonna get







I’m gonna get wild with it

Maybe call my framed pics venture *Wildwood *

That little store downtown, where I’ve sold summa my creations is gonna love me

It’s a hope 








the fire burns brightly on this'n


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Snowed just enough night before last to see it had snowed
> Yesterday I went about my morning chores of bringing in wood and drawing water
> Drawing water involves a 100 yd mosey
> Thought that light snow would negate the half foot thick sheet of ice on the path
> …..thought it would
> 
> 
> Feet went out from under me half way to the well
> Rather quick
> No time to even have childhood thoughts
> Zip
> Plop
> Interesting view of the property at that lower elevation
> Landed on my wrist and hip
> Guess my bones have a while to be considered brittle
> Just sore
> 
> I have these Yaktrax things that slip on rather nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn’t slip ‘em on
> 
> Snowed a bit more last night
> Nice try Mother Nature
> Not gonna fool me twice
> 
> I also have ice skates



The Yaktrax are awesome! Wife and I both have a pair we use when walking the dogs on the path in the woods when it gets icy.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> The Yaktrax are awesome!


If....you put them on


----------



## Gary O'

The thing about snow
Yeah, it’s pretty
And soft
And fluffy











But, the evolutionary transition can be fleeting

…and inevitable

Sooner or later it becomes….unbecoming
Been dealing with half melted glop swimming on top of half melted ice


And water

Cold water if yer wearing the wrong foot gear
Like slippers, going to the privy 

off the porch;






I cannot wait to do the daily chores


----------



## RadishRose

Don't forget to remove your yak-trax when entering a building with smooth floors!

I once entered my office building with them on and sailed right into the security desk. Gave a new meaning to "security", otherwise I would have been a broken heap on the floor.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Don't forget to remove your yak-trax when entering a building with smooth floors!
> 
> I once entered my office building with them on and sailed right into the security desk. Gave a new meaning to "security", otherwise I would have been a broken heap on the floor.



yer a little late with that
a small cabin is good
lotsa things to grab onto


----------



## Gary O'

*The birds
*
We get ‘em

Can’t predict what we get
Thought I could

First two winters we got nutcrackers
Lots and lots of nutcrackers
Somewhat bullies 
They took over the feeding stations
Wouldn’t let my chickadees and nuthatches near the suet block
Then they left
Haven’t seen ‘em since

Spring, summer we get the robins
They stay, waiting for the wild currants to ripen
Then, they’re gone

The Steller’s Jays come around all year…when they feel like it
Caught ‘em trying to fool me with their hawk calls

The crows fly by, sometimes in huge flocks
The slow steady whooshing flap of their wings cause one to look up

Hawks
Mainly Cooper’s hawks 
And the red tails

The year a great bald eagle stayed for the season was pretty freaking spectacular
I hated to invade that south side area at the edge of our place

Got some nice pics though






We also have three or four woodpeckers at present
Been here a few weeks now


But the last few days?

Juncos

Dozens of ‘em

Looks to be a couple hundred at times

Rather tiny
Smaller than even my chickadees and nuthatches






I’d like to capture them on the wing, as they tend to take flight when I step out the cabin door
Makes for quite a mass flutter
But, I’m too slow with the Nikon
Yielding pics of…..nothing

They swooped in around a week ago

Seem to be wintering here
























Of course one must play....


----------



## RadishRose

Poor Carl! Let him in, I say.  In fact,invite him to the taproom for karaoke. layful:  (he'll need a spotlight on him) nthego:


----------



## Pappy

Great pictures Gary. Keep em coming.

Our version of retirement on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Poor Carl! Let him in, I say.  In fact,invite him to the taproom for karaoke. layful:  (he'll need a spotlight on him) nthego:



Hmmmm, might get him into the taproom, one day
(workin' up a couple scenes with yer pup right now)


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> Great pictures Gary. Keep em coming.
> 
> Our version of retirement on a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 61393



I'd wager Monday thru Saturday afternoons don't look much different (show off)


----------



## Pappy

You got that right...Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Not a bad day

Highs low 30s

Worked in the shop most the day, while listening to Portishead

Sun made itself known

Nice to see it











Our little mountain remains packed (good for this next summer)






Well sated moon tonight











Goes well with the singing 'yotes

Heard one long low howl...not a coyote


Good to see something besides clouds day and night

Gonna dip to the single digits this even

The Glenmorangie did not stay long in the glass

My lazy boy is full tilt (yer an inspiration, Pappy)


Keeping a fire 

....with the door open


----------



## Gary O'

I retired April 2015

Almost forgot what it was like back then

Spent a lot of time in the conference room
A…..lot….of…..time
My time
My life

Planning meetings
Yawn inducing planning meetings

End of quarter meetings
Pouring over numbers, printouts….titillating 

Calling people on the carpet
Rather intense 

Interviewing job applicants
Fun 
I learned a lot about folks

Interviewees were always nervous
Even the most seasoned, the most polished

So, I learned to lighten their load

Humor

Even talking about myself, as it seemed to ease up their self focus, get ‘em out from under the microscope

It helped me to actually get something from them, about…themselves


The rest of my day was on the phone or emailing, talking to the world
Squeezing in 9 holes of golf almost every day with the CEO

Those last 30 years sorta slipped by

No regrets

But life has changed so, since retiring

Took off the wrist watch (my main tool back then) and haven’t put one on since

My schedule was hourly, sometimes by the minute, as there was only one conference room

Now? My schedule is seasonal
Hours? No matter
Days? Not so much
Months? I s’pose

Seasons…..yeah….when to get things done. When I better already have things done
It’s taught me a lot…about me

A…..lot

Seeing these conference room pics from greying beard to my last day….retirement, with a white beard, tells me a lot


I could well have been sleeping;







Funny
They gave me a clock


----------



## Gary O'

That saying about red sky in the morning?

Not true


----------



## Meanderer

Congratulations, on your retirement anniversary, Gary...... the end of this month will mark 12 years for me.  I still wear a watch....finally learned to take it off when mowing the yard!  This is a string-cheese poem I wrote:






THE TURNING OF A PAGE 

What in the world is age?  It’s like the turning of a page.
Day after day, years send age our way.  Our yearly odometer numbers cannot lie.
In the words of a Godless sage, life without God is all the rage.
What is life?  According to the bard, a stage.  Sometime Just around the bend, life will end.
Life without God is only a cage, but beyond the gates, Life awaits!


What in the world is time? It’s like the rolling of a wave.
Wave after wave, time comes our way causing the commotion of aging.
Time washes over us, leaving erosion and jetsam of emotion.
The time will come, when time will go away.  It will eternally be no more, and forgotten.
Standing still with God, timeless, on a wave-less shore, with fruits that never rotten.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Congratulations, on your retirement anniversary, Gary...... the end of this month will mark 12 years for me.  I still wear a watch....finally learned to take it off when mowing the yard!  This is a string-cheese poem I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE TURNING OF A PAGE
> 
> What in the world is age?  It’s like the turning of a page.
> Day after day, years send age our way.  Our yearly odometer numbers cannot lie.
> In the words of a Godless sage, life without God is all the rage.
> What is life?  According to the bard, a stage.  Sometime Just around the bend, life will end.
> Life without God is only a cage, but beyond the gates, Life awaits!
> 
> 
> What in the world is time? It’s like the rolling of a wave.
> Wave after wave, time comes our way causing the commotion of aging.
> Time washes over us, leaving erosion and jetsam of emotion.
> The time will come, when time will go away.  It will eternally be no more, and forgotten.
> Standing still with God, timeless, on a wave-less shore, with fruits that never rotten.



There's a lot packed into those few words

Let us hope the book has a few more pages

....and it's an interesting read


----------



## Gary O'

Our current new resident
















Near as I can tell, it’s called a Hairy Woodpecker
Not the Downy, but close

Been here since mid-summer
Looks to be three or four hanging around
Busy, industrious
They have a manner of complete curiosity, with their little heads hardly still for a moment, pulling their necks back, examining the bark in front of their faces
They are of the few birds of any size able to garner complete mastery of the suet cage.
The Jays have tried…rather comical.
The crows and robins, they don’t even try
The nutcrackers did well, and became bullies about it
My little nuthatches and chickadees suffered for it 
But, the nutcrackers are gone, haven’t seen ‘em for a couple winters

These woodys don’t seem to be so guardedly territorial, and my nuthatches seem fine with sharing

I like ‘em


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photo!

Maybe you can train Harry to help out in the shop!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Maybe you can train Harry to help out in the shop!



Yeah, no

I've had too much trouble getting my nuthatches free from the rafters with my smelt dipping net

Harry has tried the flavor of our cabin siding
Not to his liking, apparently


----------



## Meanderer

Yo.....


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Yo.....


----------



## Gary O'

Gotta luv Bizarro
(and Meandy's bottomless cache)


----------



## Gary O'

'Yotes were celebrating last full moon








I always enjoy their odes, no matter what I'm doin'


----------



## JimW

Meanderer said:


> Yo.....



:laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> We get coyotes like that here sometimes also. It’s both cool and humbling



It is truly something special when the mist carries those feral voices chiming thru the trees
Humbling…is a fitting word

They call one’s soul


----------



## Gary O'

Drove a few miles down the path to check in on my Hungarian friend




Took some shots of his place
I fell in love with it back in ‘99
He ‘put it together with what I had’ 
I don’t have the wherewithal to do that
His, is a true cabin
Not all tight and trim, but functional, in out the weather, warm
And has that rustic ‘hey, it’s a cabin’ look and feel











Love his ripped live edge siding






He’s quite the guy
Fluent English, with all the modern slang of today, but thick accent
He fits well in his cabin



His little S-10 does just fine


We shared a meal and some home brew






Swapped stories
His lies are much more colorful than mine

Good times

Gonna get dumped on in the next few days






Gotta stay put now
Batten the hatches
Do some writing
Wood butchering in the day
Got a new outlet for some of my crude creations






It’s a good winter

The fire will be kept


----------



## RadishRose

Interesting cabin. Not for me, but everyone has their own idea of home.


----------



## CeeCee

Well now I know where to go off the grid...tell your Hungarian friend I speak Hungarian fluently and also can cook all the Hungarian dishes.

He is single...I hope.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks for the tour!

Nice cabin.

The first thing I noticed was the tire chains.

My stepfather used to use them and I was always the conscript that helped him put them on, I guess I wasn't as fast as the others.

Lots of cursing involved, it was definitely a learning experience.

We usually got soaking wet and got the chains on about the same time that the sun came out and the salt started making the roads sloppy!


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> Well now I know where to go off the grid...tell your Hungarian friend I speak Hungarian fluently and also can cook all the Hungarian dishes.
> 
> He is single...I hope.


Yes, he is

However, he’s still recovering from losing the love of his life

She passed away less than a year ago
Married 23 yrs
He was quite the traveler back then

She was from Nairobi 
Beautiful woman
Pretty dynamic couple

She hopped on his Harley and never looked back

Heh, he said, when they were getting serious, he told her, ‘this is me, I have nothing, I am what you see.’

Then he looked at me and said incredulously, ‘she still stayed!’

He gets a bit weepy if he talks too long about her

So I sip beer and wait it out

He's just 62, so he's still got some life in him


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad your friend is doing okay, nice cabin set up he has, sorry for his loss.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad your friend is doing okay, nice cabin set up he has, sorry for his loss.



Thanks, SB

I had to delete pics of my buddy, on his request

There's reasons folks live in the woods


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, SB
> 
> I had to delete pics of my buddy, on his request
> 
> There's reasons folks live in the woods



Completely understand Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Got dumped on last night
6 or 8 inches

The storm has cleared


But another one is right behind it






My little buddy’s food is all covered up
Felt sorry, seeing ‘em pick at the snow
Threw out some cracked corn

Did a vid (sorry, I’m vid nuts at the moment…long winter)

Rather dull, hardly worth the watch


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> Yes, he is
> 
> However, he’s still recovering from losing the love of his life
> 
> She passed away less than a year ago
> Married 23 yrs
> He was quite the traveler back then
> 
> She was from Nairobi
> Beautiful woman
> Pretty dynamic couple
> 
> She hopped on his Harley and never looked back
> 
> Heh, he said, when they were getting serious, he told her, ‘this is me, I have nothing, I am what you see.’
> 
> Then he looked at me and said incredulously, ‘she still stayed!’
> 
> He gets a bit weepy if he talks too long about her
> 
> So I sip beer and wait it out
> 
> He's just 62, so he's still got some life in him





Sorry to hear that!  I understand though...I can get weepy talking about my husband and it’s been 14 years!


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> Sorry to hear that!  I understand though...I can get weepy talking about my husband and it’s been 14 years!



Yeah, it’s somewhat hellish to sit thru

Tough ol’ bird, welling up, shaky voice

Sometimes I point out the window ‘Izzat a bear?!’


He’s onto that one now


----------



## Gary O'

Well, after our little burst of white powder, the roof edge developed some major icicles 


























Somewhat daunting on the way back from the privy at night










Good to see the sun today



















Still no residents in the ol' snag I kept the saw from dropping











Maybe this spring


Guess the six inches we got last night was just the baby snow storm

One’s blowin’ in now, and it’s predicted to be carrying the muther lode







In other news;

Carl had a big day


First junco ever on the suet block

Took him a while to get up the nerve






















Courageous little guy


Fought off a couple nuthatches, then Harry






Quite the skirmish 

I think he got the worst of it, as his tail feathers became a bit ruffled











Maybe a bit worse off than he looks

Didn’t take flight when I got near, just hobbled under the wood pile

Harry should be ashamed


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Well, after our little burst of white powder, the roof edge developed some major icicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Time for a little scotch on the rocks! layful:


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary O' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after our little burst of white powder, the roof edge developed some major icicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Time for a little scotch on the rocks! layful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that plan
> 
> Keeps the fire within
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary O'

So, ‘tween blowing snow and chores, I did a vid for my buddy in SE Alaska
Heh, he doesn’t get as much snow as we get
We’ve only got a foot right now, but it’s a comin’…..all week






Looks to be another 5’ winter
Just hope it’s not a ten foot one

Oh, saw two wolves, good size, headin’ south on the meadow
Wolf sightings no longer shock me 

This vid ain’t the most thrilling thing you’ll ever watch, but it’s a bit about our place, since my buddy has never been here yet…he keeps threatening, but he keeps fishing

We may have to go up there


Anyway, here’s the vid (it’ll become obvious I’m no videographer)


----------



## Tommy

Very cool, Gary.  Thanks for the tour!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks for the tour it helps me get a better understanding of your compound.

Your pictures of the woodpile reminded me of this old saying: The farmer should have on Candlemas Day, Half his wood and half his hay.  In our time Candlemas Day has been overlooked in favor of Groundhogs Day.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for the "Snow-Walk", old Pard!


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, I’ll be doin’ suma that
In the winters we had 5’ accumulation, we had to dig _*down*_ to the cabin doors
Looks to be another wunna them 

keepin' a fire in the burn barrel got interesting


----------



## RadishRose

Uh, Gary, I don't think you're going to move much snow with that pitchfork! layful:


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Uh, Gary, I don't think you're going to move much snow with that pitchfork! layful:



Might be surprised

Packed snow/ice needs a mattock or sumpm poky to break it up

It's my gym


----------



## Gary O'

The new snow is gettin’ ugly

Tiny crystalline granules, not flakes

The icicles are dripping
Means wet snow

Gonna be a slow blow…..if at all
Whatever, it’s gonna be a workout








Havin' oatmeal for breakfast

Gonna need it


----------



## Tommy

Sounds like what I call "heart attack snow".  Be careful Gary.  Take your time and don't over-do it.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Sounds like what I call "heart attack snow".  Be careful Gary.  Take your time and don't over-do it.



Thanks, Tommy

I get it

Time, I'll take

However long it takes....I'm right on schedule


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, do be careful!  My father had his first heart attack shoveling snow.


----------



## Meanderer

Mush, you husky, yoo!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Mush, you husky, yoo!



I've found gas to be cheaper


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe it's time to start thinking about the next phase.

No wood, no snow, no worries.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's time to start thinking about the next phase.
> 
> No wood, no snow, no worries.



Yeah, that kinda weather is south

Been there
Even to points in South America 
Gorgeous

But

There’s snakes there
See one or two ever day

Hate snakes

No, I’ll contend with here
The land of pumice (from Crater Lake….MT Mazama)
Snakes hate pumice

I enjoy each season

And each season calls for some sorta workout

And, hey, winter only lasts for six or eight months…..

hmmm


Nice hut


----------



## Tommy

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's time to start thinking about the next phase.
> 
> No wood, no snow, no worries.


Mmmm ... the imaginary me could be very content living in that hut  in an imaginary world.  The real me . . . um, not so much.  The truth is, I've  become terribly jaded.  Been too many "there"s and done too many  "that"s.  I guess "novelty" has finally lost its novelty.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tommy said:


> Mmmm ... the imaginary me could be very content living in that hut in an imaginary world. The real me . . . um, not so much. The truth is, I've become terribly jaded. Been too many "there"s and done too many "that"s. I guess "novelty" has finally lost its novelty.



I agree, I really appreciate and enjoy all of the mod cons that my little apartment has to offer but there will always be a little part of me that would like to live in the Swiss Family Robinson's tree house.


----------



## Gary O'

This time of year dictates a different focus

Getting out
Getting to the well
Getting wood
Getting anywhere
Even to the poophouse
Especially the poophouse

Gotta keep the paths clear






The roofs have their special needs
Glad for the slick metal
And for roof pitch

The A frame cabin is at 58°
A turkey to cut those angles (took two runs thru the saw), but worthy
I laid comp roofing, but no matter











The shop is at 45° (12/12 pitch) 
Easy peasy with the sliding miter saw






...and slick








The main cabin?
Design dictated a low roof pitch
So, I built it to comfortably hold ten feet of snow






Same with the two bump outs on the A frame
(snow is a good insulation)


The pines have these not so small tree bombs






Gotta wear something with a hood after a good snow
Their little joke is filling yer neck if you don’t



The nice thing, tending to the snow is my winter workout

Critters are up early this morn






Zippy's gettin' chubby
fat little thighs
May have him over for dinner (heh heh)






I shoulda done a vid of the Steller’s jay attempting breakfast at the suet block

Hilarious

Heh, snowing again







You’d think it’s winter


----------



## RadishRose

I don't think I could survive this without an indoor bathroom! You and your Lady sure are survivors. 

Oh, cute little Zippy, he loves you.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I don't think I could survive this without an indoor bathroom! You and your Lady sure are survivors.
> 
> Oh, cute little Zippy, he loves you.



Yeah, you guys that poop right there in yer house have a different way of thinking....

Yes, Zippy loves us (our food)


----------



## Meanderer

....Cabin.....WHAT Cabin......?


----------



## RadishRose

OMG- Zippy the Pinhead! I haven't seen him around in ages!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> OMG- Zippy the Pinhead! I haven't seen him around in ages!



it's been forever for me too


----------



## Gary O'

Got chores done early

So

we ate out

Had to deice the snow pit to do it














Can't recall a better time dining out


----------



## Meanderer

Steppin' out with my Baby.......


----------



## Gary O'

Keep getting light snows

I’m good with that
Light snow, light blow

And fresh critter prints (no wolf prints…nice)












Good to see the rays












Got folks coming over this afternoon

The table is set








And Carl, well

Try as he might

Still castigated


----------



## RadishRose

Poor Carl!

This is certainly a winter wonder land and that breakfast looks so delicious!


----------



## MannyGT

RadishRose said:


> Poor Carl!
> 
> This is certainly a winter wonder land and that breakfast looks so delicious!



Yes this is, and yes that does. All that breakfast needs is some eggs and it will be perfect.

I Love The Snow!


----------



## Gary O'

MannyGT said:


> Yes this is, and yes that does. All that breakfast needs is some eggs and it will be perfect.
> 
> I Love The Snow!





RadishRose said:


> Poor Carl!
> 
> This is certainly a winter wonder land and that breakfast looks so delicious!



Yeah, well, that was dinner

Dogs were the only ‘meat’ readily available, as the elk steaks were hard as rocks
And I was hungry…now
Mashed taters and gravy, and sumpm else

Tried to capture the crystalline glisten of the snow from ol’ sol’s rays
But my Nikon didn’t perform with this geezer behind it



Still, snow covers the uglies quite well 











and the critter tracks make it interesting






gotta take what nature gives
my tool holder





heh, set that thing business end down and you'll spend a good part of the morn chippin' it out
(one learns)


----------



## Gary O'

Had a great time last night with folks around the campfire






Today was busy

But not too busy to capture what caught my eye

Like sun and shadow layered in the pines 







Or ol’ sol, pulling a glowing mist from the marsh 







Then shining on the little mount







Or falling icicles, snatched by a limb wanting a late ornament  







….and the moon, lordy

You guys see it tonight?


Not sure if the dying sun or rising moon colored our tiny mount
Maybe both, and they settled on mandarin…..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love to see your outdoor photos Gary, beautiful!


----------



## MannyGT

Great photos Dude!

P.S. Sometimes my dinner "is" breakfast.


----------



## Tommy

“Live in the sunshine, swim the sea, drink the wild air.”  Yes indeed!


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> I don't think I could survive this without an indoor bathroom! You and your Lady sure are survivors.
> 
> Oh, cute little Zippy, he loves you.



I agree RR. The whole idea of living off grid sounds intriguing, until you get to the 2am trek to the Loo through the snow in sub zero temps, with whatever hungry animals might be out on a hunt that night. Kudos to Gary and Mrs Gary for braving it out. I will live off grid vicariously through Gary's pics. And beautiful pics they are!


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks for the kind words, folks

And, Jim. I know what yer sayin’

I wanted to kinda sneak in to being off grid, dabble at it till everthing was pretty set up
But, my lady, she’s always been of the mind to jump in, do it now, or ferget it
And I knew, in my heart of hearts, we’d prolly ferget it
So, we crammed everthing into a sea container and plopped it down here, with nothing but that one tiny A frame

One gets busy in that situation

When folks try this, in snow country, it’s learn or leave

It

Gets

Effing

Cold

But, one learns what has to be done, what should be done, what better git done soon

Then 

Do it

Do it all

Into the night, with a flashlight on yer cap
Sleep will come later, when yer bone tired and can’t do no more
Winter is always comin’
It’s not even tempting to dawdle in the 90° summer temps
But hot afternoons require one to back off, git a bath, a nap
The cool of the evening is accommodating for more work 


Wood

Is as essential as oxygen

Our wood stove is our cook top, and home heat

Right now it’s 65° inside, and -3° out the door

It’ll warm to the 20s today

One gets used to that
Almost T-shirt temps…almost

Got a big blow comin’ in
2-3 ft of the white stuff

We’re ready for it

Keepin’ a fire


----------



## JimW

Gary, you both have worked extremely hard and have done a fantastic job with your off grid retirement home. I truly am in awe with what you both have accomplished. And your reward is being able to share with each other the beauty of nature that surrounds you! 

And that fire........................I could sit and stare into it for hours on end, or until the beer ran out.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> And that fire........................I could sit and stare into it for hours on end, or until the beer ran out.



We are one on this, Sir Jim

_*Mesmerizing*_ seems a fitting word

…until the beverage runs out, or the wind kicks up 

then even that Mesmer bloke comes to


----------



## Gary O'

Got up in the wee wee hours to step out to mark my territory (hey, it works...no wolves or song dawgs near the cabin)
Before sol could rise

the first prints I saw







Mr Brer was already having brerfast







And Mr Jay invited hisself







Then the sun began to rise

The one inch dusting caused me to grab the Nikon


Had to capture the whitened topsides of each limb, and the rays on the forest floor






















Ol’ Sol, and ol’ man winter can be quite the duo

yessir



Oh, notice the tree bomb waiting for me to step under it






Nice try, ol' man, but I'll be wearing my parka


----------



## Gary O'

Wunna the colder days of the year here
Thank gawd the wind ain’t blowin’







And the forest gnomes
I think they’re known for hiding in plain sight
‘cept for this’n







Guess the snow blower exposed his form

Grumpy lookin’ little elf


----------



## RadishRose

Lovely pics, Gary. I saw the gnome profile but it took me a few seconds. Keep warm.


----------



## Meanderer

Oh.....heh...


----------



## Gary O'

gettin' two more feet to add to the two foot accumulation

Zippy and Mrs BunBun are takin' refuge









I best git out and blow while it's dry and crunchy


----------



## Gary O'

Spent most the day shoveling and blowing out lanes

Glad I did it before chores
It’s a wet snow @ 30° F
Any warmer and I’d be digging out the blower every few paces

Anyway, s’posed to get this stuff all tonight and tomorrow
Then, just cold

Two days ago I was beginning to wonder if we were done with the white stuff






it's incredible how blue the sky is at this elevation 


Now…..I’m wondering when it’s gonna stop

Took a few pics and did a snippet vid while my back unkinked 

I know these pics are getting redundant, but…it _*is *_winter












I think I like watching the snow under the pines best
Especially when sipping hot java







Same with fixedly staring at the fire tonight







And the micro vid;


----------



## Keesha

We are having a snow storm tonight 
Thats a beautiful woodstove you have. Look at the size of it. 
The woodpile looks so clean and organized. 
Does your woodstove ever get too hot for the room it’s in?


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Does your woodstove ever get too hot for the room it’s in?



It’s an earth stove
Freaking huge, brick lined and three damper controls for desired room temps

Our first winter we learned what settings worked best
But only after opening windows, or running naked outside to make relieving snow angels


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> It’s an earth stove
> Freaking huge, brick lined and three damper controls for desired room temps
> 
> Our first winter we learned what settings worked best
> But only after opening windows, or running naked outside to make relieving snow angels



It looks huge and figured that thing must get really hot. Wow! Three damper controls. That’s really something. 
We have a much smaller one in our basement but even that can get crazy hot. I didn’t realize bigger ones had extra dampers for temperature control. That’s good to know. 
How often do you have to clean the chimney?
Do you clean that glass window in door every morning? 
Thats sparkling clean.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> .
> How often do you have to clean the chimney?
> Do you clean that glass window in door every morning?
> Thats sparkling clean.



Depends how seasoned the wood is
Two year old lodge pole, once in late spring 
Unseasoned? About once ever two months

Heh, the door is just open
I get extravagant when I first sit after a day of toil


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, I love your latest photos, especially the ones of the rays on the forest floor.  And Zippy and Mrs. BunBun look soooo cute in that pic!  You sure did get a lot of snow where you are!  We got 6 1/2 inches on Friday night, but with the help of the sun a lot of it is slowly going away, it was a heavy wet snow.  The shoveled walks are clear anyway, the snow and ice in the back yard will be staying for awhile.  I really like where you live, beautiful scenery to surround you and the Mrs.....life is good!


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Depends how seasoned the wood is
> Two year old lodge pole, once in late spring
> Unseasoned? About once ever two months
> 
> Heh, the door is just open
> I get extravagant when I first sit after a day of toil


Yes this is true for us also. We are trying to afford enough wood for 2 years so we can properly season our wood. 
Woodstove’s are wonderful. 
Thanks 

Keep a fire!:love_heart:


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> it was a heavy wet snow


you too, huh

not the funnest blow

Thanks, SB


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Yes this is true for us also. We are trying to afford enough wood for 2 years so we can properly season our wood.



what are you using up there, fir?

What are they asking for a cord?


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> what are you using up there, fir?
> 
> What are they asking for a cord?


No, it’s all mixed hardwood; Maple, Ash, Cherry, Beech , Elm, Apple 
We get about 4 1/2 to 5 bushchords worth but it’s in tree form. We cut and split it and pay $700 so about $140 per bush chord 

We also cut our own Poplar, Birch, Apple, Cherry, Maple etc from our own property since we have a large treed property. 
For starting fires , my husband gets the old skids from work which are usually made from Oak or Maple. It’s nicely dried plus we use any access wood from woodworking. This we have to be careful of because some woods are toxic when burned.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> No, it’s all mixed hardwood; Maple, Ash, Cherry, Beech , Elm, Apple



Nice...very nice

Bet you don't go thru it like we go thru our lodge pole pine
about 7-8 cords a winter
'cource our winters are six months long


----------



## Keesha

Pine and other soft woods literally go up in smoke making the need for it doubled. We have 6 months of winter also. 
We have jack pines, white pines, spruce , fir but we use those for our outdoor fire. We read that using pines and other softwoods would create more of that carbon build up in the chimney but my thinking is that if you get any fire hot enough it burns all of that stuff out anyway. 

The wood we get isn’t quite seasoned wood. The trees are usually down for a year or more but with them being in tree log form, they still hold in lots of moisture. We have to bring it inside like you and dry it out  before it gets chucked in the fire otherwise it’s two wet. Some pieces are so wet that when you put them in a hot fire you can actually see and hear the water drops spurting out of the wood. It looks cool but isn’t any good for the fire as you know. To balance this out we throw in some well season Poplar which is a soft hardwood that burns great.  Luckily most of the wood isn’t this wet. Ideally what we need to do is get a year ahead of ourselves but we haven’t  been able to afford it yet.  Hopefully this fall we can double it up.

My man gets so excited when we get our wood delivered. Since it’s been sitting for so long, some of the ends often spalt. Spalting is the natural decomposing process of trees and it usually leaves unique blackish lines throughout the wood. 

Do you get any spalting in the pine you get and do you get your wood delivered or do you cut down 7 to 8 chords of wood yourself? 

Another question. Do you ever carve any of the wood? 
I think you’d be a great carver. It’s fun. It’s easy. Its great for destressing and they make excellent gifts that people cherish


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> We read that using pines and other softwoods would create more of that carbon build up in the chimney but my thinking is that if you get any fire hot enough it burns all of that stuff out anyway.
> 
> We have to bring it inside like you and dry it out  before it gets chucked in the fire
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get any spalting in the pine you get and do you get your wood delivered or do you cut down 7 to 8 chords of wood yourself?
> 
> 
> Another question. Do you ever carve any of the wood?
> I think you’d be a great carver.



Yeah, an occasional hot fire rids the creosote build up

I just bring it in so I don’t have to go out

Yes, we get the black lines here and there

We used the downed trees for the first two years
Since then, I’ve ordered the rounds and split them here
Considering a log truck load…may do that



As close to carving I’ve been able to get is using live edge planks

I’ve rediscovered my ineptitude in carving from time to time

The latest one, a couple years ago, was a primitive wooden dough bowl for my lady

She asked

I tried








































Why she cherishes it I'll never know

but...it does look much like the picture she showed me


Went back to butchering wood…. with saws….large saws


----------



## Keesha

Creosote. That’s the word I was looking for. 
She cherishes it because she asks for it , you made it  and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> She cherishes it because she asks for it , you made it  and it looks pretty cool.



I think she has some table napkins in it somewhere in the breakfast nook 







Poor thing, I should make something better for her, but then, we do live in what we made...


----------



## Keesha

... and it’s beautiful. She’s not poor.


----------



## Gary O'

I like the way you think


----------



## Gary O'

We had a window of opportunity, so we went to town for supplies

Twenty of those fifty miles were snow, but not much ice

Then, at 500 ft lower elevation, the roads cleared

Zipped thru stores, loaded the Jeep, and headed back


Into a whiteout







The window of opportunity had closed

Finding the road, let alone the correct lane became interesting

Slowed to the upcoming off road

Tapped the breaks to back off the moron that was tailgating me…at 40 mph 

Found out from the snow blower today that he braked too hard, slid, and high centered in the ditch
The kid in the tractor snow blower pulled him out

Y’know, driving in snow is not dangerous 

Driving in snow when those that aren’t the brightest crayons in the box are out there?
Harrowing


Today, I blew snow
cut lanes and paths

Tonight, it looks like I never touched it

tomorrow I rake roofs













Heh, winter 











Heh, the woodpile looks a bit dwarfed in the snow 







Did a vid of the junco convention tonight

they're gettin' a bit pushy, territorial


----------



## Gary O'

After the storm

More snow

Our back yard today;


















the lane to the well house is becoming a luge shoot







the place is filling up












there's a wood pile in there somewhere








but, hey, it's winter

it's what winter does













all I gotta do is watch out for the snow bombs







and, the PTSD from them hitting the roof







and Carl?

He's got the place to himself today


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy that second cup of coffee!


----------



## JimW

Beautiful pics Gary!


----------



## JimW

Gary, the groundhog has a message for you.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Enjoy that second cup of coffee!



Ohhhh, yeahhhhhh


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, the groundhog has a message for you.



S'OK, and to prove we had no hard feelings, we had him over 'for dinner'


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> S'OK, and to prove we had no hard feelings, we had him over 'for dinner'



:laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

Yesterday looked decent
Decided to go the twenty five miles south to pick up mail, and get 15 gal of fuel for the gennys

Got out unto the hwy 97 skating rink
 Feathered the brake to check ice content…just slid
Eased into the throttle….didn’t gain speed, started to spin

Decided to go the two miles to the little country store where the prices are only doubled and get my gas/water mix concoction there, screw the mail

On the way, about a mile down the road, a limping wolf hobbled across the hwy
Musta got into a rancher’s trap
Man, they’re gettin’ a bit too plentiful

Spent the rest of the morn and into the afternoon helping an ol’ gal blow out her road
She was snowed in and out of her epilepsy meds
Actually, she and my lady talked about chikins and tumors on dogs while me and my young buddy blew out her road….rather shoveled, had to use the bucket, too iced up to blow








She gave us some eggs in payment

Barely had enough light to do my own chores, but they got done


Today looked better
Decided to get the mail, and jaunt the other 25 miles into the big city (gotta take the opportunity when it comes, even though it’s been less than a week)

Man, the roads were dry as unbuttered popcorn







Sweet trip

Looked at guns (always look at guns)

Ate at the Asian buffet
Loaded up on hot and sour soup
Seems a great laxative

Stopped at DMV to get my license renewed
Posed for a horrendously comical mug shot
Funny, how when young it matters


Anyway, we picked up a few more groceries and cracked corn for the critters and juncos
And headed back to the cabin

In the snow

Wasn’t supposed to snow


Once we got home, the sky cleared






always nice to see the blue in winter

Supposed to be nice tomorrow 

Gonna change oils on gennys amongst the other chores, then check on a hunting friend’s cabin and property to see if any trees did any damage



I’d like to take some space in this diary of mine to expound a bit on how well Little Joe the Wrangler has held up.

It’s only got a quarter million miles on it, but it has always taken us where we needed to go, including a bit of stump jumping

Funny how, when one keeps the fluids and filters changed, how long a hunk of machinery can last

I’ve only had to change out the oil pressure sensor and a couple other incidental wear type things

Oh, and it’s on its third rag top
A bit of a time to install a new one, but worth it
Summers, with the top down and doors off, become exhilarating…at any speed


Paid $12,999 cash for it back in ‘99
Shoulda seen the salesman when I laid out 130 $100 bills, asking for change
Heh, he didn’t know how to act
Kinda leaned back with his palms waving, shaking his head, while I counted out thirteen stacks

Anyway, Little Joe still looks and acts like he’s young

Maybe that’s why we get along so well

Even posed for me tonight


















after hearing the song dogs tonight, I took some pics for fun

not a big deal, turns out












still, thinking about that wounded wolf gets one's imagination going about what's beyond the darkness









Keep a fire


----------



## Tommy

We had a pack of 'yotes behind the house last night.  Just behind the stone wall ... just beyond the light.  A lot of snarling and growling and barking and howling.  They must have found something to eat.  I let the dog out on a 30' lead so he could give them a good barking at.  Had the 12 ga. handy in case any of them got a little too brave/stupid.  After a few minutes, they figured out they weren't welcome and took their party further down the way.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> We had a pack of 'yotes behind the house last night.  Just behind the stone wall ... just beyond the light.  A lot of snarling and growling and barking and howling.  They must have found something to eat.  I let the dog out on a 30' lead so he could give them a good barking at.  Had the 12 ga. handy in case any of them got a little too brave/stupid.  After a few minutes, they figured out they weren't welcome and took their party further down the way.



Yeah, gotta be a bit careful
When the females are in season, they’ll call yer dogs out
The males will then kill them, or, on rare occasion, let them join

Heh, when in town, I opened up the little factory early in the morn.
Noticed two ‘yotes loping across the parking lot
I got outa the Jeep and gave my hands a couple hard claps, thinking they’d scoot
They just stood there, and looked at each other, like ‘does he think that’s gonna do something?’
Then they trotted off to the neighboring factory’s dumpster

They're gettin' a bit too used to humanoids


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, gotta be a bit careful
> When the females are in season, they’ll call yer dogs out
> The males will then kill them, or, on rare occasion, let them join


You're right, Gary.  This is the middle of their breeding season ... hadn't thought about that.

I'm not terribly worried about the dog as he's two to three times the weight of our Eastern coyotes and solid muscle.  Could still get into a scrap though and I don't need the vet bills.  Will keep an eye out for them.  I figure a load of #4 buck would be a pretty good dissuader.

k:


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, you've been very busy. I bet you neighbor is grateful for your help! 

I saw the coyote in one of those pics...I feel bad about the wounded one. They're in their own lands.


----------



## RadishRose

Tommy said:


> We had a pack of 'yotes behind the house last night.  Just behind the stone wall ... just beyond the light.  A lot of snarling and growling and barking and howling.  They must have found something to eat.  I let the dog out on a 30' lead so he could give them a good barking at.  Had the 12 ga. handy in case any of them got a little too brave/stupid.  After a few minutes, they figured out they weren't welcome and took their party further down the way.



Tommy we have a small wooded area, but then across the road, a quite large one. One night my grandson heard the commotion you speak of and then nothing. 

Not long after that, I heard another outbreak- omg the snarling and screaming was so intense then all of a sudden, nothing.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, you've been very busy. I bet you neighbor is grateful for your help!
> 
> I saw the coyote in one of those pics...I feel bad about the wounded one. They're in their own lands.



The ‘yotes have been plentiful for some time now, even in the Willamette Valley, west of the Cascades 

But the wolves

I’ve been seeing one, sometimes two every week now
Hadn’t seen ‘em that plentiful before, maybe one a season

I don’t believe I have the heart to put either down
But a wounded one, near the cabin?

It’s gonna be offed


----------



## Gary O'

The icicles are getting’ scary weird

I could just knock 'em off, but rather fascinated with their metamorphic journey 











But, the scariest is the creepy looking two dimensional snowman stuck to a tree
Looks insanely evil






Been thinking about building a carport for next winter
Rather weary of tarping and untarping ever time we go somewhere







Then I think about raking snow off yet another roof

……I’m good with the tarp

I've got around a cord and a half of wood before I have to get into this






It'll be a race to April (hopefully by April things'll be at least thawed a bit)

The ugly beasty is looking not so unsightly with snow on it






Maybe I should flock it....

Naw, thinking a well place tree thru the middle of it would be better

But, hey, it's my lady's hobby place








....dammit

I best just tend to chores

Got a hankerin' for an ice cream cone for some reason







Those saplings sure can bend under a snow load 






some stick that way

Well, I best git out in it
temps are warming to the teens

and

I've got sumpm knocking at the door








That oatmeal has a way of pressing an issue


----------



## RadishRose

I saw the sign on your cabin that read-

Free snow
Shovel all you want


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Well, end of winter is drawing nigh, and I have yet to work on my book.
Still gotta put all the fractured prose, scattered throughout my files, together, and compile into one humongous homogenized heap…..then edit edit edit.

Closing out this diary thread thing for a time.

But, my hoary rendition of lady liberty will hopefully remain a beacon, guiding harried folks toward a more peaceful actuality in this modern time that challenges physical, mental, and spiritual survival












I have a little carved something on my desk in the shop, which will continue to remind me of my good friends in town, and the game I love













Keep a fire







…and the suet cage filled  












I must write


----------



## Tommy

I like the little golfer, Gary.  Did you carve it?

Hmmm ... "Gary the Golfer" O' ... sounds fitting.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I like the little golfer, Gary.  Did you carve it?
> 
> Hmmm ... "Gary the Golfer" O' ... sounds fitting.



A bass guitar playing, brewer of skull cracking 180 proof, fuel dragster wrench twisting mechanic, overfed, long h’ed leaping gnome of a hippy friend of mine carved it for me.

Gives me fond memories ever time I look at it, so I keep it prominent at eye level.

He humbled me at what I thought was my game.
Turns out, a single digit handicap just don't cut it around a foe with tremendous green reading skills
(I'd just as soon pick up when on the green)

….so wish he was still topside 

_*"Gary the Golfer" O' *_

Heh, more like     'GARY O' IS GOLFING!!!????.....    *FORE!!!!*'

Thanks for the writing break, needed it


----------



## Gary O'

_Hey, woke to this, what can I say





_


----------



## Gary O'

Took a few late morning minutes to do a vid of my favorite feathered friends, the nuthatches

Birds come and go here

First season I thought I had a handle on the species and when to expect them
Not so
No steady flocks

Crows by the hundreds at times, making their rhythmic wing flapping whoosh in their mass fly by

Eagles, hawks, all kinds, roosting

The red tails have been present every summer







The roosting bald eagle made for great photo ops 







Nutcrackers were here one winter, but just the one

Too many others to list


But these little guys have been steady
They have been here ever season
All year

Maybe not the cutest, as the chickadees seem to have a corner on that and are also present all year







And the juncos have stolen my heart of late, but they’ll prolly be gone by spring

However, my little nuthatches remain
And unafraid
Very personable 
One landed on my shoulder last summer
I’ll be feeding them outa my hand one day

Whereas the chickadees are also unafraid, but quite indifferent to whether I come or go...







But my heart will always be with my little nuthatches
The only bird to have the wherewithal to walk_* down *_a tree







They make endearing little beeps and an occasional honk, or toot, of which I was able to capture

Here’s their lunchtime vid


----------



## Meanderer

_N is for Nuthatch!_


----------



## Gary O'

Someone said ‘we only live once’
I couldn’t argue with that
…until I read what someone else said ‘we only die once, we live every day’

Gonna be another great day
















Gonna live it

Now



Keep the fire….within


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks, Gary. What a show!


----------



## Pauline1954

What is the name of the balm


----------



## Keesha

Beautiful photos Gary. 
I love nuthatches also. 
Years ago I was playing with our dogs underneath a tree with a particular squeaky toy that my in-laws gave us. The squeak had a specific pitch which attracted a nuthatch that at first thought for certain that the squeaky toy was another nuthatch. 
Needless to say, the nuthatch was confused. I love how they dance upside down on the tree branches. They are so friendly.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Beautiful photos Gary.
> I love nuthatches also.
> Years ago I was playing with our dogs underneath a tree with a particular squeaky toy that my in-laws gave us. The squeak had a specific pitch which attracted a nuthatch that at first thought for certain that the squeaky toy was another nuthatch.
> Needless to say, the nuthatch was confused. I love how they dance upside down on the tree branches. *They are so friendly*.



A bit too friendly when I first got around 'em

Heh, I was the one spooked


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> Took a few late morning minutes to do a vid of my favorite feathered friends, the nuthatches
> 
> Birds come and go here
> 
> First season I thought I had a handle on the species and when to expect them
> Not so
> No steady flocks
> 
> Crows by the hundreds at times, making their rhythmic wing flapping whoosh in their mass fly by
> 
> Eagles, hawks, all kinds, roosting
> 
> The red tails have been present every summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roosting bald eagle made for great photo ops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutcrackers were here one winter, but just the one
> 
> Too many others to list
> 
> 
> But these little guys have been steady
> They have been here ever season
> All year
> 
> Maybe not the cutest, as the chickadees seem to have a corner on that and are also present all year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the juncos have stolen my heart of late, but they’ll prolly be gone by spring
> 
> However, my little nuthatches remain
> And unafraid
> Very personable
> One landed on my shoulder last summer
> I’ll be feeding them outa my hand one day
> 
> Whereas the chickadees are also unafraid, but quite indifferent to whether I come or go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my heart will always be with my little nuthatches
> The only bird to have the wherewithal to walk_* down *_a tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make endearing little beeps and an occasional honk, or toot, of which I was able to capture
> 
> Here’s their lunchtime vid




LOVE the eagle...I've only seen a few round here, but keep my eyes out for em.


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> LOVE the eagle...I've only seen a few round here, but keep my eyes out for em.


They cruise thru here pretty regular, sometimes there's three or four, circling, but the one that roosted, that was special

One day one flew just ahead of us when we headed out to town 
We didn't talk
Just watched, with our mouths open

Seeing them mate in the sky, _*THAT*_ is spectacular


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> They cruise thru here pretty regular, sometimes there's three or four, circling, but the one that roosted, that was special
> 
> One day one flew just ahead of us when we headed out to town
> We didn't talk
> Just watched, with our mouths open
> 
> Seeing them mate in the sky, _*THAT*_ is spectacular



We're too far south..they don't like it here much.

I bet it was..............can't even imagine.

Only thing we see mate round here is snakes. (seriously)


----------



## Keesha

We get a lot of eagles around here. I see them all the time. 
Today I was very close to a Red Flicker and just watched in amazement wishing I had my camera. 
I got home and found it in my back pocket. It would have been a nice picture.


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> Only thing we see mate round here is snakes. (seriously)



I just shuddered

hate snakes

they give me the willies


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> We get a lot of eagles around here. I see them all the time.
> Today I was very close to a Red Flicker and just watched in amazement wishing I had my camera.
> I got home and found it in my back pocket. It would have been a nice picture.



First read I thought the Red Flicker was in yer back pocket


----------



## Seeker

Just a visitor on the back porch.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> First read I thought the Red Flicker was in yer back pocket


He was a bit too big for that. :grin:


----------



## Keesha

Yikes Seeker. That’s huge! nthego:
We get snakes around here but I haven’t seen any around here that big.
Just fish!


----------



## Seeker

Keesha said:


> Yikes Seeker. That’s huge! nthego:



You ain't gotta tell me...I can't stand it........He's so confident with it, and I'm like ...Oh helllll...Naw!


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> View attachment 63427
> 
> Just a visitor on the back porch.




a rush of memories from down south just zipped thru me

Moccasins, many many moccasins in the Houston area

No thank you 

slithery bass turds


----------



## Seeker

Keesha said:


> Yikes Seeker. That’s huge! nthego:
> We get snakes around here but I haven’t seen any around here that big.
> Just fish! View attachment 63428



Holy Cow that would fill my freezer....


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> a rush of memories from down south just zipped thru me
> 
> Moccasins, many many moccasins in the Houston area
> 
> No thank you
> 
> 
> slithery bass turds




I know .....we have moccasins too!! But if I see one they meet the demise of a shot gun.


----------



## Gary O'

Signs of spring happening here at _*Cold Water Flats *_

The sun shines a bit higher






Seedlings are reappearing 






I can see the top of the saw buck and the compost bin under the pine is snowless











Chipping the ice off the ricks is becoming easier






Robins are back

Saw my first chippy yesterday

The juncos are all but gone

…..save, Carl

























Changed oil on all the gennys

One thing I’ve learned about changing oil out here
Keep the funnels clean
Not just wipe clean, but total environment, clean

In Ziploc bags, clean






Gennys are so critical when living off grid, and 50 mi from town

Treat ‘em right, they last…at least if they are Hondas


----------



## Gary O'

First day of spring








Gonna be a great day









yes










oh yes 









it is


----------



## Keesha

Gorgeous pics Gary. 
Happy first day of spring to you my friend. :love_heart:
Keep a good battery for the generator is crucial indeed and stable gasoline. 
We don’t use our often but it’s a necessity at times.


----------



## RadishRose

Those pics are a real treat Gary. Thanks!


----------



## Gary O'

Our little guardian mount on the other side of the marsh, out our east window, was a bit shy this morn

Kept the covers pulled up thru most the rise


















Maybe hung over from too many spring festivities 








Then

There she was


Snowy as ever


----------



## Meanderer

Great pictures, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Great pictures, Gary!



Thanks, ol' pard
My lens did a weird thing to the bright sun, but I kept it anyway


----------



## Gary O'

I posted a rendition to this in another thread, but it belongs here too;


I have a place in my soul for the song dogs (coyotes)

I know they’re a scourge in most parts of the country
 But they’ve etched a place in this being

Their language, their verses describe the landscape as only they can 

Their long, high notes,
 floating across the meadow and into the trees of a misty early evening,
 ringing out a conclusion to the day, 
 gives me a bit of a chill and a reverence, 
 imparting perspective as to where I am,
 giving credence to this woodland romance I’m having


----------



## gumbud

'ello old timer - how ya been keepin lately?? how's long ya been out there now?

gummy!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> 'ello old timer - how ya been keepin lately?? how's long ya been out there now?
> 
> gummy!



Working on our fifth year now.

Gettin' a bit squirrely






....long winter

I tend to clog up threads when snowed in
Folks don't appreciate that much
Backin' offa that



You?


----------



## gumbud

well still hangin in on our 8 acre block in the forest - bit like yuz folk - only difference is the nearest hamlet is only 5kms away and we NEVER get snow! - still it gives the illusion of separation. In reality you can be sittin here for days and not see or hear a thing - peaceful man. Few family members call by occasionally but that's all.

been nursin a bad knee, cracked part of the knee cap and didn't feel like goin for a knee re-construction at my age so had a key hole exploration - clean out the broken scraps and let it heal itself. now off crutches and sticks and walkin like a drunk! still makin some homemade houch and watering the garden for the missus who does all the traveling and brings in the spondulas! 

Sounds like ya turnin into a caravan park with all ya neighbors buildin up around ya? caught up with ya thread - winter -summer - sunsets and sunrises and that obsession with chipmunks! still sounds like the good life. cheers. gummy


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> Sounds like ya turnin into a caravan park with all ya neighbors buildin up around ya? caught up with ya thread - winter -summer - sunsets and sunrises and that obsession with chipmunks! still sounds like the good life. cheers. gummy



Yeah, it gets a might crowded in certain seasons

There’s a few hunter’s cabins here and there
One, I can see across the meadow with the binos 

One year-round guy is only a quarter mile away, but he stays to hisself……good neighbor


Folks’ll be comin’ ‘round late spring with their ATVs…and kids….and dogs
The ones that know me or know of me, know better
Others, I have to educate
Part of the fun


Snow is disappearin’
Takin’ its sweet time











But, the sawbuck is emerging, so is the outdoor dining table












And the iceberg on my outdoor work table is getting smaller






Terra firma has showed here and there







A rancher friend dropped off a load of horse manure…shavings and all
It’ll mix well with the compost to give our garden effort a chance






The snow has stayed slid off the shop roof, and should be gone by May 













Gawd, I'm a boring cuss



Take care that knee, bud...ya only got one extra


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> And the iceberg on my outdoor work table is getting smaller



Our work table hasn't even got snow on it...but might as well have.

More about the aches and pains right now........hoping warmer weather will thaw them out.


----------



## Keesha

Seeker said:


> Our work table hasn't even got snow on it...but might as well have.
> .



:lofl:


----------



## Gary O'

Our little mount gave me a different look this morn








…then went back to somber, fighting the rays








I don’t blame her


Think I too will tuck back in


----------



## gumbud

Hi again G'O - I know you get lots of must be silly questions about your lifestyle  - but one just occurred to me! - after looking at the receding snow scenes around your place. Do you shovel away the surplus snow or just let it melt? - I told you it was a simple one to answer!

gummy


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> Hi again G'O - I know you get lots of must be silly questions about your lifestyle  - but one just occurred to me! - after looking at the receding snow scenes around your place. Do you shovel away the surplus snow or just let it melt? - I told you it was a simple one to answer!
> 
> gummy



Not a bad question.
More legit than you might think.

A gentleman down the path told me it takes five years to know what you can do and what you’d be better off not doing, as far as gardening (his expertise) and living off grid.
Now into my fifth year, I can’t argue with that.

What to do with snow;
The first winter we shoveled it night and day
The next summer we came into a medium grade snow blower from the wife of an old guy that died
The second winter we gratefully blew out paths
…and thought about the six foot hills of snow from the roofs, as they turn to ice rather quickly

So, we learned to pay immediate attention to what I rake off, and what sloughs off, in the places of where we need to get.
Strategically tossing those shovelfuls where we don’t walk (at least in winter)

Other’n that, let it snow


----------



## gumbud

thanks gary a technical approach then? which what took 5 yrs to develop! - not easy sometimes livin out there!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> thanks gary a technical approach then? which what took 5 yrs to develop! - not easy sometimes livin out there!



Folks usually start out with the wrong impression in regard to actually living off grid and in the sticks.
And that impression is usually garnered from weekend camping experiences.
Day to day living becomes a bit gritty

Anyone camping, hunting, for, say, three or four weeks has a better idea as to what they’re facing.

One, often over looked, situation is what does one do with one’s poop.

You can only dig so many shallow holes
Soon, you eventually outa places, or get tired of the long trek, shovel in hand, every time the urge comes about.

Heh, a youngish family man (three kids) ended up digging a very deep hole.
That was four years ago
It’s now full
A veritable pit of shit 
And not all that far from their well
I no longer accept their dinner invitations


There’s a place somewhere in this thread/diary that talks about how we addressed that bottom line. 



Another misconception is _*‘well, I’ll just hook up some solar stuff and have power for cheap to free’*_

One soon learns anything more than an experiment with solar technology is expensive

And I learned from them

One day I may go solar, but not with what’s available at present


----------



## gumbud

yes solar always sounds so attractive very much so in OZ but we have still had many problems you wouldn't believe!  there are two arguments at least in your case I see Gary.

1. solar power wasn't technically available for the old timers in days gone by and yet they survived so why not mimic them heh?

2. solar power is still now technically available to anyone on the planet so why not give it a go and make life more comfortable?

I would never dare suggest which is the best option for you as you may go for the two finger sign!!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> yes solar always sounds so attractive very much so in OZ but we have still had many problems you wouldn't believe!  there are two arguments at least in your case I see Gary.
> 
> 1. solar power wasn't technically available for the old timers in days gone by and yet they survived so why not mimic them heh?
> 
> 2. solar power is still now technically available to anyone on the planet so why not give it a go and make life more comfortable?
> 
> I would never dare suggest which is the best option for you as you may go for the two finger sign!!




_*1. solar power wasn't technically available for the old timers in days gone by and yet they survived so why not mimic them heh?*_

Prolly because they didn't have the wonderful electronics we enjoy today


Yeah, I watched Tesla get deep into solar power, then back off.
I was encouraged a bit, but I too backed off.
A somewhat local celebrity gent a few miles outa town invited me over.
Very nice set up
About $20K usd worth of nice
No batteries
Just swaps power with the utility companies.
I don’t see myself laying out that cash
My luck, I’d get all set up then something newer and more wonderful would come along, making my $20K investment a very poor one


_*2. solar power is still now technically available to anyone on the planet so why not give it a go and make life more comfortable?*_

I’m sticking with my gennys, but will play with solar a bit down the line


Meanwhile, I’ll still go and listen to my celebrated acquaintance play his mandolin at the quaint little downtown watering hole of a given Saturday night
He's quite accomplished in many genres


----------



## Meanderer

"Solar" power has always been around!  

1909 tips for drying clothes outdoors –


----------



## Gary O'

Well then, I guess we've been solar since day one here


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, solar power was fun for starting fires or burning out the eyes on baseball cards.


----------



## Gary O'

Spring is finally happening






Oh, we still get snow, and more is predicted
terra firma today, covered tomorrow






But the temps are rising, so the new white stuff don’t hang around much
Even the ice is shrinking

Truth be told, I’m pretty sick to death of the 'pretty'
I’d really like to get on with outdoor projects other than break ice to get at wood to bring in.
Or fetch water, or burn poop.

I mean, how many bird houses can one make?
...and how whimsical can they be?






I am in the middle of designing an actual green house, so I can still build those components in the shop.

But March gave me the fever. Always does.

Got back from town today in what I’m hoping will be the last time for a long time in the Wrangler.
I do love it, but it’s a noisy lil’ cuss, and not the warmest rig, and little actual storage for building materials.

So, I dug out the ol’ truck.

Then spun the tires


Then dug out the ice around the wheels

Then spun the tires some more

Then rocked it back and forth

while spinning the tires


Then threw down some rock

Then spun the tires

Then pulled it out of the ice with the Jeep

Damn truck needs some paddles on them rear tires


Ended up creating the first mud hole of spring






But, the truck is available for trips to town now
and just a bit of mud on its face






Lil' Joe will now be second fiddle (until deep summer when the top comes off)


Heh, spring…is when I consider laying down some largish crushed rock in the drive
Then summer happens and the mud goes away….


And I get busy
Even in what’s left of the ever present white stuff
Especially when those tiny white devils keep falling

It’s my little way of thumbing my nose at what happens at this elevation…in spring…and sometimes summer


Still, it’s good to see snow pack in the Cascades, a bit to the west










Keepin’ a low fire


----------



## gumbud

oops still fightin the seasons then Gary?? hope ya not measuring them on a chrono thingy!!

yep love the scenery but that's a bit of a mud patch/pond in the drive - you got wellies?


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> you got wellies?



If by ‘wellies’ you mean dry wells, yes

We have 2 feet (.6 meters) of pumice from the spews of Mt Mazama (Crater Lake) eons ago
Then the hardest hardpan I’ve ever encountered
So I punched two in via auger on the path to the privy

Went 4 feet (1.2 meters)
Filled it with medium sized round rock so they wouldn’t mesh, and welded up some round plates of rebar for covers

As for the ’drive’,
 I may dump some crushed rock there, but not all that concerned since it’s just a few weeks of sludge from spring break up,
 then hard pumice/dirt mix the rest of the year

But...I may

It'd be an improvement


----------



## gumbud

gumbud said:


> oops still fightin the seasons then Gary?? hope ya not measuring them on a chrono thingy!!
> 
> yep love the scenery but that's a bit of a mud patch/pond in the drive - you got wellies?



we call rubber boots "wellingtons" after Lord Wellington I think - thus wellies!!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> we call rubber boots "wellingtons" after Lord Wellington I think - thus wellies!!


 Oh…..well…..I sorta totally missed that’n

Yes, I have ‘wellies’

Hate ‘em

But, they have their place


----------



## Tommy

In Alaska we called them "breakup boots".  I believe the Kiwis call them "gum boots".


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> In Alaska we called them "breakup boots".  I believe the Kiwis call them "gum boots".



Can't print what I call 'em

But...sometimes needed


----------



## Keesha

We call them rubbers :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> We call them rubbers :laugh:



Heard that one

always made me snicker


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Heard that one
> 
> always made me snicker



Me too:grin:


----------



## gumbud

Tommy said:


> In Alaska we called them "breakup boots".  I believe the Kiwis call them "gum boots".



yes we probably do now in OZ - I'm old english too - lots of these abbreviations were brought in the early years - but I've heard mothers say 'where's ya gumboots'!


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash has a song "Christmas As I Knew It".....the lyrics at the end go.......

Me and Jack took a jar of coal oil and some hickery nuts we'd found
We walked to the sharecropper's porch and set 'em down
A poor old ragged lady eased open the door
She picked up the coal oil and hickery nuts and said
I sure do thank ye and quickly closed the door

We started back home me and Jack and about halfway we stopped looked back
And in the sharecropper's window at last was a light
So for one of the neighbors and for us it was a good Christmas night
Christmas came and Christmas went Christmas that year was heaven sent
_Then daddy put on his gumboots and waited for the thaw back home in Dyess Arkansas
_


----------



## gumbud

well spotted meanderer - lovely story too!


----------



## gumbud

I think Gary is too busy lookin at his clocks!! I thought I'd got him over the line that time was and is an illusion? Meanderer any songs about time - must be plenty but any that says it don't exist or don't matter??


----------



## Gary O'

Spring has sprung

…a leak







I call this time of the year ‘the uglies’






During the thaw, it’s hard to imagine this area east of the Cascades is called the high desert

Got a new tiny washer for this summer






My lady can’t wait for it to be on line
Her knuckles are a bit worn

So, gettin' a jump on things

Snow is wet now
Wet half frozen snow is heavy

Just clearing a lane for grey water drain is a workout
Not the arms or shoulders, can’t feel it anyway, but the lower back
I’m in hopes that muscles are forming around my crushed discs






Threw together some pallet walks for trips to the privy







 the dry wells are doing their job






Oh, there’s still snow
Three feet of the stuff in places






But it’s a goin’

And, ugly



Here’s a leftover chunk trying to do an impression of an albino Diamond Head






And a little alcove behind the shop, where snowmen go to melt






(work with me, it’s been a long winter)

My snow depth gauge 






....is now but a flickable sliver






The unsettled skies make for nice rises, however











Come sunshine, come

Take this snow away

...and make my day 


got wood to cut







...fires to keep


----------



## gumbud

yes living the free and easy life is sometimes hard work!


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> I think Gary is too busy lookin at his clocks!! I thought I'd got him over the line that time was and is an illusion?



Over the line?

Shoot, I’ve been 'over the line' most my life

So long, I’ve gotten rather comfy with the crazies

Those that call me friend are the ones to be uneasy






(luv yer stuff, bud)


----------



## Gary O'

gumbud said:


> yes living the free and easy life is sometimes hard work!


dues to be paid for it

yessir


----------



## gumbud

well I think a lot of us want what you've got but have got the 'muscle' to achieve it ? It's hard work tryin to forget time!! :wink1:


----------



## Gary O'

Rain

And more rain

At least my little buddy, the satyr stump, has emerged intact 







'Satyr day'


My true sign of spring


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> Got a new tiny washer for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady can’t wait for it to be on line
> Her knuckles are a bit worn




Kudos to your missus.......


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> Kudos to your missus.......



Hey, she loves that thing

Quite impressive for something so little

Beats hell outa the full size wash machine we had in town. 

And it spins to durn near dry

Good bang for the buck (under $120)


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> Hey, she loves that thing
> 
> Quite impressive for something so little
> 
> Beats hell outa the full size wash machine we had in town.
> 
> And it spins to durn near dry
> 
> Good bang for the buck (under $120)



Well it's workin' better than mine...currently having problems with the spinning out.

With all the rain we're thinkin its the pipes..Hopin... anyway.


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> Well it's workin' better than mine...currently having problems with the spinning out..



That's been the toughy here

wringing out levis

they jus' don't wring

was gonna get her a wringer

but this thing sends that water outa there


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> That's been the toughy here
> 
> wringing out levis
> 
> they jus' don't wring
> 
> was gonna get her a wringer
> 
> but this thing sends that water outa there



I've wrapped those suckers around a post and wrung the crap out of em before...I understand...


----------



## Gary O'

Spring has matured


The paths are clear







The drive has dried out







The shop was 60°F without heat

Even had to use the screen door today







Oh, there’s still snow












But more terra firma than the white stuff


Clouds played havoc with the morning light







But, eventually, our little mountain breathed in the rays








T’was a good day


----------



## gumbud

1. is the mountain climbable and 2. yup you guessed it??

ps: spring looks sprung!


----------



## Gary O'

‘tiz
I have yet to go to even its base
But, will climb it one day
It’s on my bucket list
Along with Mt Scott to the west

Thing is, in summer, the fish in the high lakes keep calling me


----------



## gumbud

well a starvin man has gotta eat!


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Ooh just found this thread.
I have a lot of reading to do.
I have never been to that part of the USA.
It looks beautiful.


----------



## Gary O'

Sweetie Pie said:


> Ooh just found this thread.
> I have a lot of reading to do.
> I have never been to that part of the USA.
> It looks beautiful.



Some like it, some don't

the some don'ts work for me
gettin' too crowded as it is

winter drives 'em all out...heh heh
(with the exception of some hunting acquaintances)


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Gary O' said:


> Some like it, some don't
> 
> the some don'ts work for me
> gettin' too crowded as it is
> 
> winter drives 'em all out...heh heh
> (with the exception of some hunting acquaintances)



It looks like Canada. 
In truth, I am a city type of girl, but, I am warming to the idea of a place away from the rat race.


----------



## Keesha

Hi Gary
Spring looks like it’s springing in your area
Clear paths are nice. No more shoveling. 
I could live like that but like where we are. 
Keep ‘a fire ...kid. :grin:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Keep ‘a fire ...kid. :grin:



You got it

the fire was in the sky this morn


----------



## Gary O'

The 15th of this month marked the completion of our fourth year here
Guess we’re no longer sourdoughs 

Funny, the first season I couldn’t get over all the deer
Dozens of them
In our garden

They usually had a buck with them
And he’d face me
A sorta challenge

Once I raised my arms and charged, they’d back off
Now I know they were just migrating

Their winter grounds are in the lower Christmas Valley a hundred miles east
They’ll be passing thru again soon

Yeah, we’re rather seasoned here now

The seasons here are quite distinct, defined
I do like that

Get tired of the heat, well, winter’s coming

Get weary of the cold and the snow, spring does spring

Like now

The snow is all but gone
Just little berg like islands here and there

Seasons are now predictable to us

But ever day is a bit different

There is no redundancy

It’s why I love it so

Day is breaking







coffee is extra good this morn

Year five is upon us

The surprises will be fewer as we've learned to plan for the unexpected


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy anniversary!

Hope year five and the next twenty five are every bit as exciting as the first!!!


----------



## JimW

Happy Anniversary G, with many more to come!


----------



## Meanderer

*Time Flies....Happy Anniversary !*

Mebbe you could make some clocks?


----------



## RadishRose

Gary those paths are widening nicely!  Are you lettuces coming up yet?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary those paths are widening nicely!  Are you lettuces coming up yet? View attachment 64578



funny funny girl


----------



## Gary O'

I’m a bit nuts for my feathered friends

Thing is, I’m at a loss for identifying some

Last summer seemed we had an overabundance of hawks
Then I found a Jay mimicking one
I think I could detect a suppressed grin on his beak

Anyway 
Here’s a couple of my goofy vids

One is Jay hell
But the next has some bird voices I’ve heard most my life but have yet to identify

Yer welcome to offer yer opinion as to what they are

Heard our first mourning dove of the season, so I grabbed the phone to record
Of course never a peep after that

Forgive the video of the sea container…sheeesh

Anyway, if anyone can identify the tropical forest sounding bird in the 2nd vid, I’d be grateful
It’s sorta like we often hear in jungle movies
Like ‘COO..COO…COO...CAW…CAW’


----------



## Gary O'

Morning java on the porch ritual


Typical spring dawn






Went back in

Got a fresh cup

Stepped back out

Just in time for Yamsay to transcend into an isle 
Floating above the marsh’s ethereal mist







‘twas a nice foretoken 

Not disappointed


The day was grand

...couldn't be helped


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful Gary...life is good.


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> ‘twas a nice foretoken
> 
> Not disappointed
> 
> 
> The day was grand
> 
> ...couldn't be helped




Breath takin'..................I miss the mountains...........


----------



## Gary O'

It's official

70 now, today

Lordy

I have held to years of age beginning at conception 
So, I’ve been claiming 70 for the last nine months

And why not

As for what folks call ‘birth’ (going thru the canal), is a misconception
Hell, that’s just goin’ outside




Here’s where I came to be






Kinda fitting, huh



Anyway, gonna have my happy birthday breakfast of oatmeal

Gonna have my happy birthday cup of java

Then, the happy birthday poop

See where this is goin’?
Yeah, everthing is a happy birthday event today

And why not

Didn’t think I’d get here, let alone 50

Not due to health, but due to misjudgments in difficult situations I let myself get into
But, hey, that’s all passed

I know, I know, several of you cool ol’ dudes and dudettes are up into yer 80s

But still

70 has gotta be wunna them special milestones 

Gonna go outside now 


….and have my happy birthday pee


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ronni

> Gonna go outside now
> 
> 
> ….and have my happy birthday pee


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks ladies

There's more than one way to put out the candles


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Birthday Pard!


----------



## Gary O'

HAH! Good'n


Thanks, ol' cool dude


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha

Happy Birthday Gary!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks, kid

Yes, it was a very happy day.

My Lady got me a decadent bag of York peppermint patties 

I have vague childhood recollection of restaurants providing them after diner
(maybe it was a dream) 

Anyway, I’ll have one after ever dinner ‘til they’re gone

Got plenty done today, and ended with a bath in the feeding trough, and drying in the sun

It got to 70°F today


Sweet sweet day


----------



## Gary O'

So, my running water sounding birds came back

Flocks of ‘em

Somebody said they’re some sorta cow birds

I asked how she knew

She googled ‘birds that sound like running water’ (head slap)

My crude little feeding station does attract more than squirrels and chippies

The odd birds like to stop by

And these ‘cow birds’ are not the exception

They’re rather flighty

One goes, they all go
One comes back, they all come back


Kinda purty with the dawn background  












went well with the morning java


----------



## Keesha

She’s right. They are cow birds. They are dark birds with a brownish head. We don’t get too many of them here. We get flocks of grackles which look similar but have a metallic navy blue head. They come in the thousands as this is an area that they stop by yearly while migrating. It seems they like eating from all the fields and such but together they can make such a loud sound.
Like your cow birds when one gets spooked they all  do and you really do here the ‘woosh’ as they flee. It’s such a beautiful sight and sound. Enjoy your day. 

Cow bird 


These are the ones we get lots of


----------



## Meanderer

Cow birds lay their eggs in other's nests.


----------



## RadishRose

This is something I've never heard of- stealing nests!

(they don't look like cows, BTW) layful:


----------



## Keesha

They steal the nests and kick the other birds eggs out.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> This is something I've never heard of- stealing nests!
> 
> (they don't look like cows, BTW) layful:



I think they leave their eggs for others to raise.  They just move on.


----------



## Keesha

Like surrogate bird mummies. Lol


----------



## Garydavid

No but they sound like them!


----------



## Keesha

Lol.. you knew what I meant


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid

Why did I know something like this was coming!


----------



## RadishRose

Garydavid said:


> Why did I know something like this was coming!



LOL, You're psychic? layful:


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> It's official
> 
> 70 now, today
> 
> Lordy
> 
> I have held to years of age beginning at conception
> So, I’ve been claiming 70 for the last nine months
> 
> And why not
> 
> As for what folks call ‘birth’ (going thru the canal), is a misconception
> Hell, that’s just goin’ outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s where I came to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda fitting, huh
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, gonna have my happy birthday breakfast of oatmeal
> 
> Gonna have my happy birthday cup of java
> 
> Then, the happy birthday poop
> 
> See where this is goin’?
> Yeah, everthing is a happy birthday event today
> 
> And why not
> 
> Didn’t think I’d get here, let alone 50
> 
> Not due to health, but due to misjudgments in difficult situations I let myself get into
> But, hey, that’s all passed
> 
> I know, I know, several of you cool ol’ dudes and dudettes are up into yer 80s
> 
> But still
> 
> 70 has gotta be wunna them special milestones
> 
> Gonna go outside now
> 
> 
> ….and have my happy birthday pee



I missed this ..Happy belated Birthday to you Gary O'.....


----------



## Keesha

Garydavid said:


> Why did I know something like this was coming!





RadishRose said:


> LOL, You're psychic? layful:



Because we have a RaddishRose:lofl:


----------



## Garydavid

If thats so.why dont I know whats next now?


----------



## Gary O'

Garydavid said:


> If thats so.why dont I know whats next now?



Simple explanation













What are two of the most mistyped words?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Many more B-Days to you, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Many more B-Days to you, Gary!



I sure wouldn't mind a few more, Radi
Thanks

It's all a bonus from here on out
(heh, said that on my 60th)


----------



## Garydavid

Oh thank you Radish! I must be thankful for one more day, never mind one more birthday


----------



## Gary O'

So, it’s yer birthday too, or are you still learning the art of how to hijack a thread?


----------



## Garydavid

Oh no! Sorry! I thought radish was just kidding around because I had posted a picture of a little girl trying to blow out a candle on a birthday cake and she replied with the name gary which is mine also. Sorry! Not trying to steal your birthday

  Oh and happy birthday to you and many more!


----------



## Gary O'

No worries

Thanks, Gary

Nice name

Cheers

(You might consider thread content before posting, in your forum adventures)


----------



## Gary O'

On the way back from the big city of Klamath Falls, I stopped to take a few pics of the Cascade Range in our neck-o-the-woods

Not near as scenic as 150 miles north, but hey, it's mountains

Not far north of town there’s a mountain with no name

I’d name if Bear Claw, just because of the snow formation on the gentle rise to the right

That bear claw has been there ever year













Mt McLoughlin






our version of the more famed Mt Hood 300 mi north, east of Portland







And our Mt Scott, less than 4 mi from the cabin, doesn’t even register on google maps in the query; _*Cascade Range Mountain names*_
I kinda like that
Keeps the tourists and hikers away

Matter of fact, gonna climb that rise this summer
Lotsa camping spots we know that others don’t necessarily know

Anyway, it can be seen from just outa town






Better seen where we are, however








It’s calling me


----------



## Keesha

Take me home 
County road 
To the Place 
I belong 

Gorgeous scenery Gary!


----------



## Garydavid

Very nice! Wish I was there!


----------



## RadishRose

Majestic!


----------



## rcleary171

Spectacular pictures!


----------



## Gary O'

Garydavid said:


> Very nice! Wish I was there!



It can happen

Plenty of land around here

Bring yer tools

...and resolve


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, this micro climate we’re in is still baffling, even after being here in our fifth year

I’ve been going shirtless the last couple weeks, as the daytime temps have been in the 60s (F)
Even got the camp chairs out
The snow has been gone for weeks

Until this morn

Got a bit of a dusting



















It’s like April thumbed its nose at us on its exit day, saying 'hah hah hah, Gary O'....blivious

I’d forgotten about laying comp roofing on the A frame back in 2010…..in the snow…..in April


Two days ago I untarped the wood
Let it breathe its final seasoning before it becomes winter warmth
And now







No matter, the sun will shine it all away in the late morning hours












The snow clouds have now driven themselves east, resting over our little mountain







They could be back


In June


----------



## Gary O'

Our 50th was yesterday

For the last year, we puzzled over what we’d do to celebrate 

It hit us a few months ago
We’d do what we did when we met

She was living at home, with her mother and sibs
Working days, and babysitting at night, while her mother went out, seeking men with money

I worked days, long hours
Kept my stuff at a shared apartment with a buddy

So, we’d meet on weekends

Find a dive motel, grab some snacks and beverages, and nestle into our little refuge
Shutting out the world

Frolic
Watch TV
Sleep
Do it all again 

The last two/three days we did just that

Heh, some folks get away to a cabin in the woods
We did the opposite

Drove til we could feel we were away

Found a decent motel

Great bed
Informative TV
A couple movies
‘Marty’ being one
‘The Wedding Crashers’ being a fun one

We didn’t romp like we used to
Not quite as athletic

Oh, sure, we sought out every nerve end of each other

But

The tenderness was more

Caressing can become luxurious 

It’s immensely fulfilling



And



We went home together this time


----------



## Aunt Bea

Congratulations to you and Mrs. O' on a half-century together!!!


----------



## applecruncher

Congratulations! 50 years :heart:

Glad she didn't whack you with a ukelele.  :grin:


----------



## Keesha

Happy Anniversary Gary and Mrs. Gary. May you have 50 more nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Joy, peace & love to you both!


----------



## Ronni

Wow.  50 years!  I can't even imagine. 

Happy Golden Wedding Anniversary to you both...a symbol of your deep love and tolerance for each other.


----------



## JimW

Happy 50th Anniversary to you both!


----------



## Gary O'

applecruncher said:


> Congratulations! 50 years :heart:
> 
> Glad she didn't whack you with a ukelele.  :grin:



Heh, she’s considered a lead pipe from time to time

A uke just wouldn't do it


----------



## Gary O'

Thank you very much, everbody

Cannot believe it’s been that long

I attribute the duration to what I call the seven Cs

Charm 
Compatibility
Caring
Comedy
Contending 
Conjoined (in most everything)

Completeness


----------



## Gary O'

‘tiz my glory season

The only clouds are in the early morn, above the little mountain that curbs our east winds







Ol’ sol will blaze today







Feels so very good on the shoulders and back of this decrepit winter bod
It’ll be in the 70s (F)
The outside tub will bathe us
The sun will dry us

Few skeeters yet


Great great working weather
And we’ve been doing just that







Next will be meshed cages for the garden, floor and all











I rip 2x4s down to 2x2s for the framing







Gonna keep those little bastard critters out yet


----------



## JimW

Gary, I hope you've invested in a log splitter by now? That's too much like work!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Gary, I hope you've invested in a log splitter by now? That's too much like work!



Blasphemy!!!

(Actually, we bought it split...jus' gotta stack it)


----------



## Gary O'

Y’know, we bipeds think we have it pretty good

Unless one considers the life of a chippie 

Wake up

Stuff yer cheeks with cracked corn






Go home
Spit that out for later

Bask in the sun






That’s gotta feel r-e-a-l good



Seems I’m able to get a lot closer to these guys this year
Maybe they figgered out who was catering their fine dining












Still

Some remain averse to the paparazzi


----------



## applecruncher

Yikes, that last pic is scarey.  mg1:


----------



## Gary O'

applecruncher said:


> Yikes, that last pic is scarey.  mg1:


He was hollering into my deaf ear (they all know me)


----------



## RadishRose

Sorry I missed the anniversary Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Sorry I missed the anniversary Gary!
> 
> View attachment 65401



Hey, thanks Radi

We had a great time

We figger to do it again in 2069


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY 100TH ANNIVERSARY!  (Sorry.... this is early!)


----------



## Gary O'

meanderer said:


> happy 100th anniversary!  (sorry.... This is early!)



hah!


----------



## Gary O'

Finally 

caught Mr Robin having his morning bathe

For the last couple weeks, I’ve seen him fluttering away in the chippy’s infinity pool, ever day, same time

This morn, I saw him flitting from tree to tree, waiting for the chippies to be done with breakfast

So, I waited on the porch, sipped another cup…waited

After everone was gone, he finally eased up to the bowl


…and jumped in










A not so funny thing happened while fiddling around trying to post this

Youtube took a dump on me
My vids had no pic…just messages;
*An error occurred
Please try again later
(playback ID: Q5B0ZHLWPlci_54)
Learn more*

Well, I threw a not so little fit, as I’d just deleted everthing video off my iPhone (vids eat gigs) 

Then, my fine lady told me the robin was back at the watering hole

I sputtered something unintelligible and stepped out with iPhone in hand

Turns out Mr Robin’s baths are now a two-a-day thing
Morning and afternoon

Posted to youtube
It too has an error 

Howevah…
The vids are intact
When forwarding

I’m such a little bitch at times
Don’t know how/why my woman puts up with me sometimes

Here's his afternooner









Oh, and a couple/three more bird vids, some happy, one seemingly a bit dejected












aaaand

one weird one


----------



## Gary O'

With summer being my most active season, my hands suffer the most.

I’m blessed with this onion paper thin Irish skin, and cut easy.

I can’t stand wearing gloves.

So, my hands take a beating.







Happily, I heal fast.

Except for places that repeatedly get hit
Like the torn nail fold/cuticle of my left index finger







Pisses me off, so thought I’d rant


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> With summer being my most active season, my hands suffer the most.
> 
> I’m blessed with this onion paper thin Irish skin, and cut easy.
> 
> I can’t stand wearing gloves.
> 
> So, my hands take a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, I heal fast.
> 
> Except for places that repeatedly get hit
> Like the torn nail fold/cuticle of my left index finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pisses me off, so thought I’d rant



Ow!   

Your hands looks a lot like Ron's hands.  He has his construction business, remodels and renovations though his love is working with wood and when he can get the work he does some of the most beautiful custom stuff.  But his hands and arms are ALWAYS torn up.  A scratch here, a gouge there, torn fingernail or big-ass bruise...it's always something, and mostly several somethings all at once!  I've told him we need to invest in red sheets instead of the white we currently have,  because even though he's careful, sometimes at night some of those abrasions will bleed, and then we have to treat the sheets for the bloodstains.  I'm sure I don't need to tell you how hard it is to get blood off sheets! 

He mostly won't wear gloves, except when he's working outside in the coldest of winter temperatures.  Then he's forced to, because otherwise he can't feel his hands!  

Doesn't look like you wear gloves all the time either Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> He mostly won't wear gloves, except when he's working outside in the coldest of winter temperatures.  Then he's forced to, because otherwise he can't feel his hands!
> 
> Doesn't look like you wear gloves all the time either Gary!



Him and I are brothers on this

I never wear 'em in spring, summer, fall

Gloves just flat out get in the way

But, yes, the cold requires them

As far as blood, I clot up rather quickly, so no sheet issues.

I have dripped here and there, so my lady shoos me outside til I clot

She used to get all horrified when she'd see blood dripping off my arm

Now, it's all just a bother


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> As far as blood, I clot up rather quickly, so no sheet issues.
> 
> I have dripped here and there, so my lady shoos me outside til I clot
> 
> She used to get all horrified when she'd see blood dripping off my arm
> 
> Now, it's all just a bother



Yeah, I get this.  I've learned to not freak out when I see some giant gash in his arm, or a chunk off his poor head...another place that gets knocked around a lot. He's very tall and somehow manages to always bang his head.  Not quite as bad in the summer because as soon as it gets even slightly sunny he wears a hat which protects his head from the worst of the bangs and bumps.  

I guess he must scratch at the abrasions or cuts when he's sleeping because he also clots fast and heals well.  Still there's blood on the sheets.  Thank God for hydrogen peroxide!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Yeah, I get this.  I've learned to not freak out when I see some giant gash in his arm, or a chunk off his poor head...another place that gets knocked around a lot. He's very tall and somehow manages to always bang his head.  Not quite as bad in the summer because as soon as it gets even slightly sunny he wears a hat which protects his head from the worst of the bangs and bumps.
> 
> I guess he must scratch at the abrasions or cuts when he's sleeping because he also clots fast and heals well.  Still there's blood on the sheets.  Thank God for hydrogen peroxide!!!




Heh, got this gash on the saw a few summers ago








It happens

Pour a bit of single malt on there, good to go


----------



## Gary O'

While building screen houses to keep the chippies out, I’m also feeding them

Can’t be helped

One chippie in particular has stolen this gnarled heart

If the feeding station is depleted of cracked corn, he’ll venture over to the shop door, and peer in at me, with a look of… ‘Well?’

He’s the only aggressive one, however
All other chippies scurry in my close presence

Actually, ‘chippie’ is a misnomer
It’s listed as a squirrel
A Golden Mantled 
But the darn things have similar markings of the smaller, actual chippies

Anyway, my little new buddy has little fear of me, and eats outa my hand whenever my hand holds a peanut. 

His brothers, not so much.



I had to do a vid


----------



## Meanderer

One Happy Dude!nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

May 26, twenty nineteen….it snowed






not a bunch






but enough

Even though covered, the freshly planted tomato plants froze
Pulled the pathetically limp things outa the soil
They are now compost




It’s my busy season

But, this is my diary, so

I best post some, here and there 

In late spring, one forgets the harrowing winter
And the winds that come with it
Cold wind is….colder
Blowing down trees wherever it wishes
Trees that never were considered would snap, snap like dry twigs

One learns

Prepares

Hopes

Breathes sighs of relief


Or

Begins repairs

Dawns seem to keep coming






weather can be predicted just by going outside







Things are settled at present

back to 'normal'






The chippies are basking in the rays

Seem very deep in thought






when in reality







Anyway 

We get the birds
Never knew how much I enjoyed them
They are truly a pleasantry

Some comedic, some gloriously regal, some quite tiny

Have yet to have the large shadows float over me this spring

But they’ll come

Hawks of all kinds

Coopers

Redtails 

A baldy here and there

Turkey vultures are fun

Took a moment to make a sound vid of a little guy with a pretty voice
He had some things to say in his charming tune

Here’s some lyrics


----------



## Gary O'

This should prolly be posted in the health, or weight loss and fitness section

But 

Hey

It’s my diary 

For y’all, sure
But, for me too
(you’ll just have to put up with this if you keep reading)

I looked down at my arm today
A small bug was on it
But noticed I’m getting quite wrinkly in the arms 
Never really noticed that so much
Not likin’ it

Guess I’m as vain as anyone
Grabbed the phone and took some selfies
I dared not to flex in order to not repulse myself any more than I just had
I’d lost over 50 lbs a few short years ago
But those wrinkles still weren’t there

Here they are...in all their gory



















After this summer of all the physical stuff, I’m gonna hit the weights
Thought about it last winter
Don’t really care to bulk up
Weight, at my age, is weight
Just smooth things out
If I can

Maybe I’ll just resign myself to old age
My woman hasn’t run from me….yet

Still won’t wear a shirt in summer, no matter how wrinkly or gnarly
Nobody really to impress out here

I used to compete with the thirty somethings that came around

Guess I’ll be the scary ol’ grizzled hoary guy down the path, now


Sorry about the pics, but I need to record this crap


Dear diary,

….sorry


----------



## Gary O'

This is my busy season
No writing, no fractured taproom scenes
Just getting things together mostly to survive winter
It’s getting in my way

Heh, winter, I’m busy getting thru it

Been thinking of selling

Grabbing an apartment in town
Get thru the winter there
Sit on some money
…and shopping for a house…maybe out a ways

This has been a good stint
A challenge
We’ve met the challenges
…and won

We're on our fifth season
it's getting redundant  

I’ve been strongly thinking about this for a month or so

My lady has had this in her mind for a while longer

She doesn’t cotton to the mean folk out here
I liked that challenge

They picked up on that
…and don’t come around much anymore 

And there’s more folks moving out this way
Getting a bit crowded

It may be time

go back into the population

weary of this renegade stuff






it can wear on ya





I'd clean up a bit




get more presentable










play some golf



write

I've got a book in me

300...400 pages
sitting in my head


yeah

it may be time

.....while I've still got a marble or two


----------



## Gary O'

I’m not gonna sell the cabin place…just yet

Found a little bungalow in town
Easy peasy 
It even has a garage
Not a whole lota yard…enough for a barbecue and laying out 
Back in a ways from the street at the dead end






Ain’t much
Don’t need much
A venue for writing 

Gonna keep this place a year or two, and come out to the cabin to escape that…shake things up when we get stale

Yeah

That’s what I’m gonna do


----------



## Ronni

Gary!! It shocked the hell outta me that you're thinking of becoming a townie!!!

Your choice of course, and I don't even know why it impacted me as much as it did.  I guess because in the short time I've known you here, you've always been the Mountain Man in my head, and I don't know you any other way. 

Are you still thinking seriously about it?  Will this winter just past be your last where you are?


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Gary!! It shocked the hell outta me that you're thinking of becoming a townie!!!
> 
> Your choice of course, and I don't even know why it impacted me as much as it did.  I guess because in the short time I've known you here, you've always been the Mountain Man in my head, and I don't know you any other way.
> 
> Are you still thinking seriously about it?  Will this winter just past be your last where you are?



Well, I’m keeping my options open

Not purchasing a place, just leasing

Not selling our place
Just a change in venue


This damn book just sits here….in pieces
Too much work around here to complete it


Yeah, I do love it up here
…and will probably return…maybe
Or….buy further out…build another cabin…

Town will be a pleasant distraction

At least for the winter


----------



## Aunt Bea

If you're gonna rock the boat maybe it's time to really rock it!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> If you're gonna rock the boat maybe it's time to really rock it!



I do like that

the coast is always nice
lotsa folks my type are there


or

Maybe I’ll re-learn why I’ve lived in the sticks so long


----------



## Gary O'

Squirrely time 

I missed most the drama, but got to record a bit
Google says the male wags or flutters his tail when courting
I tend to think the opposite
I think the lady flutters her tail to attract, you know, with her ‘perfume’


Anyway here’s the vid of just a bit of the end of the drama


----------



## Seeker

I love to watch the squirrels..I've got one that has stripes on his/her tail like a raccoon. I been tryin to get a pic of.

Saw him/her this mornin' but I hadn't had enough coffee in me to git the camera.

Good video.


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> Saw him/her this mornin' but I hadn't had enough coffee in me to git the camera.



Sometimes it's best to just watch

The goldens and chippies here all hibernate in winter

But these guys are up and at ‘em all year
Ever morn, we hear at least one, on a route to carry pinecone bits from the south end of the property to the north end, using our metal roof as a leg of their route
Starts around 7:30 am 

I’ll miss that
Surely will

However, I’ll be changing my observations to the two legged animals
Mostly old folks
And write about it all

It’s an incurable fascination
Critters and people

A certain old gal just came to mind

We were heading somewhere down the hill on 7th street in upper Oregon City
Saw this ancient gal with a little pull cart
Tattered dress
Saggy white nylons
Baseball cap holding her scarf in place
Well-worn black wool coat (it was 90° F)
High top Converse All Stars

On the back of her pull cart was a sign
*RIDE NEEDED
*
We turned around
Picked her up
Took a bit to get her cart in the back seat with her
She asked to be dropped off just off Mcloughlin Blvd 

Saw her again a few days later
Same situation
Drop her off on Mcloughlin

Then

One day, 
we persuaded her to come home with us

Older folks don’t move vertically all that well
And they’re dead weight
Almost lost her on the little rise at the front door


Extremely interesting lady

From the Appalachians


While storytelling, she mentioned her favorite song

_*I Wonder as I Wander*_

We had a light meal and took her to….her home
A bit of a hoarder
Tiny shack
A bed was in there somewhere
Another outbuilding 
Jammed full of ‘mathematical figurings’

I ordered the song on cassette as we had a player
Visited her not many days after we got the tape

As we played the song, her old eyes welled, tears streaming down that face of hers

I watched them travel over hill and dale down their craggy paths 
…into her hands

She expressed so much joy over hearing her song….once again

Asked us to come back to play it again

We left the tape and player 


Not a whole many days later…she was gone



Elizabeth McBroom


here's the song


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, your story of Elizabeth McBroom was fascinating. You and your wife were so kind to her!

I know that song;  it was on a Joan Baez album I had.


Now, you and Mrs. O' moving to town? That's a surprise, but it's true, you'll have more time to write with less work in your face. It might be a nice change for you too.

Neighbors dropping by and stuff like that.... LOL! layful:


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> Neighbors dropping by and stuff like that.... LOL! layful:



Did someone say Senior Forums field trip? :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose

JimW said:


> Did someone say Senior Forums field trip? :laugh:



Sounds good to me... at least now, we won't get lost in the forest! layful:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Did someone say Senior Forums field trip? :laugh:



Bring beer

By the time we get our stuff where it goes, in this heat, I’ll be thirsty.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> Sounds good to me... at least now, we won't get lost in the forest! layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Somehow the story of the Country Mouse and the Town Mouse seems to come to mind!


----------



## RadishRose

Here we come with your beer, Gary!


----------



## Meanderer

Until the wagon gets there......


----------



## Gary O'

Gettin’ close to move date

We shopped for some furniture

Bought a couple new La-Z-boys
Kitchen table/chairs
And wunna those huge TVs  

A TV stand became something to look for, as I can’t see me installing a wall mount rack (55” TVs are heavy…no matter how slim)

Not too much out there

So

I built one







It looks pretty much like dawg manure 

But, form, fit, function 


and who’s gonna look at it?







And, my lady is getting excited about using her sewing machine again (been over 4 yrs)
It does most everything

Shopped for a sewing table

Nuthn’ in the thrift stores worth having
....and nuthin' in the stores, period

So

I built one












She’s happy


I’m happy


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY MOVING DAY!nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

Gonna miss some things here

The view from the shop will be no more
The simple glimpse out the shop door, giving a rush of memories of design and build of doors,
 doors I had no idea would work so well, let alone the aesthetics to my complete satisfaction






A lota happenings occurred during this leg of my being

never seen so many deer
badger
bobcat
cougar
bear
birds..so very many

‘Course I’ll always have the memories…well, not always, probably

But

For awhile

Even during the most arduous of chores, I’d pause a bit, rest, look, enjoy
I won’t have a goodly portion of that in town

But

There will be joys
New experiences
Time

Time to actually write

I’ve compiled scads of events, thoughts

Heh, I’ll prolly scrap those and start all over

I will use those for memory jogs, however

Anyway, getting close to moving day

Nothing will be the same here

And it shouldn’t be

It’d be a bit of a bore

And _*THAT*_…would be a travesty


Our little bungalow may become a prison

As well it should

Otherwise, 

I’ll never put another book together 



I wonder if my little buddy will miss me


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary, I've been gone for awhile and haven't kept up with your thread.  Are you moving from your place?  Has something happened where you need to live closer to town?  I hope you or your wife aren't having any health problems.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I've been gone for awhile and haven't kept up with your thread.  Are you moving from your place?  Has something happened where you need to live closer to town?  I hope you or your wife aren't having any health problems.



None at all

Just not really into another winter

Five winters at five/six feet of snow and ice is enough

The challenges have been met

The discomfort of getting warm has begun to outweigh the pristine beauty 

For the first few years, we’d sit here, looking rather smug at each other, all warm and cozy,
 with the confidence that we weren’t going to freeze to death in our rockers after all.

But

The toil of that seasonal achievement has worn a bit

Time to write about it all

Heh, my book in the making has taken a very realistic slant

The downsides of off grid living in the bush

Gonna be a fun write


----------



## Meanderer

...hafta start scraping up On-Grid cartoons!


----------



## RadishRose

:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the update Gary, I'm glad neither of you have any health issues mandating the move.  I have a bit of an idea what living your lifestyle may entail.  In our younger days we did some serious camping for months and had little money.  After traveling upriver in our small aluminum boat in the Yukon, we came across a couple of old fellas who were just starting the job of making themselves a cabin to live in.  They had few tools to work with.  We stayed and helped them out for a short time, stripping logs they cut down, my husband helping with the heavier work.

It's wonderful to be out in the wilderness, nobody in sight for many miles, moose swimming across the rivers, etc.  I admire you and your wife for taking on the rougher life and enjoying all the rewards of being on your own.  Your photos are absolutely beautiful, I've enjoyed them all and I know you will miss all of that dearly if you move away.  I understand the feeling you get early in the morning when you step out and see a spectacular sunrise or a couple of nature's special creatures big or small.  Wishing the best for you and the Mrs. :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Your photos are absolutely beautiful, I've enjoyed them all and I know you will miss all of that dearly if you move away.



You bet I will

The unsettled morning sky






The hovering mist over the marsh beyond our tiny meadow, cradling that steadfast little mountain, dubbed Yamsi by ancient natives, ‘North Wind’ to you and me.







The grazing deer most afternoons now







The crunch of fresh fallen snow in early winter

The absolute stillness when winter is mature







The moonless midnight brightness of a myriad of heavenly orbs 



A full moon in the early evening of a summer horizon







The evening shadows on what my lady and I built






But what I know I’ll miss most….

Is my little buddy







All Goldens flee in my presence

But this one














He came up to me just moments ago, walking t’ward me on his hind legs
Little hand outstretched, ever so gently caressing my finger to steady hisself while carefully mouthing the shelled peanut


We’ll be gone soon

…and so will he








But, I’ve come to realize, missing things are not losses


But vivid realizations of the good

sometimes scant

...but oh so cherished 



And I will surely write about it all


----------



## terry123

I have loved your photos, too and hearing about your life style.  A life choice I will never experience except through your writings and photos.  Looking forward to your book!!Blessings to you and your wife!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, Ol Pard, it's quite obvious that you don't realize the impact this thread of your 's has had on the folks!  We gotta recover from the shock, and move on with you.  ....that'll happen!  Mebee we have some packing to do, too.  Your new adventures will be tip-top!


----------



## Gary O'

Whoa

Tip Top

Never seen that toon before

Cartoonists have such unique styles

Those heels rock. They’re a twice look.



Meanderer said:


> Your new adventures will be tip-top!



It’s a hope


I’ll do my best to make it so


----------



## Gary O'

terry123 said:


> Looking forward to your book!



Me too!!


----------



## JimW

I'm going to miss all of your beautiful pics and updates Gary. I've enjoyed you and Mrs G's adventures immensely. I wish you both health and happiness in this new chapter of your life.

What will you do with the off grid compound? Keep it for vacations, sell it, rent it out?


----------



## Lara

Gary, I didn't know you were moving but I totally understand the rationale behind it. Not being able to get warm in winter is way harsh. You've built wonderful memories and you have photos and an upcoming book that will keep it all ever-fresh in your mind. You have lived up to your signature quote by Emerson. Good for you


----------



## Meanderer

Look who's back in town again!


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Gary, I didn't know you were moving but I totally understand the rationale behind it. _*Not being able to get warm in winter is way harsh*_. You've built wonderful memories and you have photos and an upcoming book that will keep it all ever-fresh in your mind. You have lived up to your signature quote by Emerson. Good for you



Not intending to mislead....

Our wood stove was plenty

Getting wood to the cabin? Not the adventuresome lark it was a few years ago.

Yes, the memories are grand

Thank you, Lara


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I'm going to miss all of your beautiful pics and updates Gary. I've enjoyed you and Mrs G's adventures immensely. I wish you both health and happiness in this new chapter of your life.
> 
> What will you do with the off grid compound? Keep it for vacations, sell it, rent it out?



Sold it to our commercial fisherman son.

He's buying up property like crazy (gotta put his money somewhere)

We are not losing, we’re gaining.
It’s time for our son and his wee ones to enjoy some of this.
Sure, we could will it to them, but then we wouldn’t experience their joy.

They’re quite excited about it.
No, we’re not sad at all. More fulfilment than we’d even hoped.
And sharing has been as much fun as anything.

I’m not quite done in writing about our experiences here, as I’ve somewhat protected the down sides.
 So, I’ll continue a bit about our tiny cabin experience, and alllll the events, good and not so good.

And I’ll keep it to the fractured funny side, as that’s pretty much how I see most things.
So, it’ll be quite easy for me.
The difficulty I’ll have will be typing as fast as the thoughts come, 
as with me, writing is much akin to speeding thru the curves of a windy country road…with the throttle stuck to the floor.

It’s all I can do to maintain continuity with these two fingers when thoughts come, one after the other.
But now…now I’ll have time…heh heh.

And after that? Yes, I’ll create another thread.
Because folks are so freaking interesting to me.

Not the headliners so much, but the everday ones, the unheralded ones, the plain folk.

Because, heh, they are so much more than that. 

They are the true keepers of the fire. 

A poster making friend of mine made this.

Seems fitting


----------



## Meanderer

Life Changes....


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Life Changes....



Gotta love Pickles


----------



## RadishRose

I think it's great for your son and family get to enjoy the cabin now, as you say you get to enjoy him enjoying it!

Are you moved yet?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I think it's great for your son and family get to enjoy the cabin now, as you say you get to enjoy him enjoying it!
> 
> Are you moved yet?



We are in the process
It’s been an amazingly easy move
Only 50 miles away helps
But, almost rented a truck
Then re-thought that strategy 
We’d have to cram as much in that truck as we could
Get home, and put all that stuff in the garage
…and go again

Then thought;
Hey, we’re retired
No time constraints
Let’s just use the ol’ pickup
Pack up exactly what we need
Put it where it belongs…the first time

Spent most the day today at the cabin, making a few accoutrements for storage

Fed my little guy..he missed me…came up right away for his peanut

Anyway, thanks for asking
This move has by far, been the easiest in a very long time

Yes, my son and fam will enjoy…and we’ll enjoy that as much or more


----------



## Keesha

It shocked me also but then again ‘happy wife, happy life.’


You did have a great run at this lifestyle and I have had such admiration for you both doing so. 


It was really nice reading your stories about birds and squirrels as well as listening to the coyotes at night with you. 


However that spirit you carry with you will go wherever you go so I expect to be reading different town folk stories quite soon. 


Yes. You are retired and can take your time and put everything in its place one step at a time. 
A much smarter plan. 


Reading that you’re letting your son & his family stay there  is so touching and that your lady will be sewing again. How fun. I’m excited for her. 
Everyone needs their hobbies. 


Cutting and storing dry wood for the winter(s) is hard work. I’ve often wondered how you managed  this. If you cut down trees close to your home, after a while you lose your protection from the trees and might need to venture farther out  to get them. The haul back would be more difficult each year I would imagine. 


Anyway I have enjoyed all your pictures and adventures concerning your wilderness home life and wish you the very best Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Cutting and storing dry wood for the winter(s) is hard work. I’ve often wondered how you managed  this. If you cut down trees close to your home, after a while you lose your protection from the trees and might need to venture farther out  to get them. The haul back would be more difficult each year I would imagine.
> 
> 
> Anyway I have enjoyed all your pictures and adventures concerning your wilderness home life and wish you the very best Gary.




Well, the first year we had plenty of trees down
The second year we just took out the dangerous leaners
Then we bought rounds and split them for a couple years
Last year we got lazy and bought it split

But, no, we never took out anything that wasn’t gonna go on its own anyway.

I..…love..…trees…...any

And shade

And the flavors of morning, tempered thru the pines







And the sounds of wind, only trees can provide



Thing is, once the challenges of winter were met, well, it all became a bit redundant

Joy remained, but the exhilaration of facing and beating whatever winter gave sorta lost its luster a bit


----------



## Lara

Gary O' said:


> I..…love..…trees…...any
> 
> And shade
> 
> And the favors of morning, tempered thru the pines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sounds of wind, only trees can provide


This is beautifully penned, Gary.
You've taken care of God's creation just as he purposed mankind to do. 
And you've appreciate His creation fully. 
I'll bet He's looking down saying, "well done, my good and faithful servant"


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> This is beautifully penned, Gary.
> You've taken care of God's creation just as he purposed mankind to do.
> And you've appreciate His creation fully.
> I'll bet He's looking down saying, "well done, my good and faithful servant"
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]




Thank you, Lara

It’s a hope

And hope He also says, ‘and I forgive you for that other stuff...…in spite of yerself’


----------



## Keesha

That’s what I thought. In fact I was sure I remembered you saying you got some cut trees brought in to cut up for firewood. 
That’s how we get our firewood. A guy comes by once a year in the fall and dumps it at the suds if our driveway. We keep saying we are going to get a wood splitter but never do 


That buying it pre- split must have cost you a bit. 


Trees are wonderful. I love them too and have been known to hug a tree or two. Lol. 
We also only cut down dead or diseased trees. 
They are to be cherished.


At least you faced the challenge and succeeded. Now you get a new chapter which I’m sure will be equally as fun, just differently. 
I’m looking forward to seeing what Mrs. Gary ‘O sews. 


Goodnight


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> That buying it pre- split must have cost you a bit.



$160/cord

Not unhappy about that


----------



## Meanderer

Town Sunrise


----------



## Meanderer

Fat and Happy in the City!


----------



## Seeker

It just makes me sad......

I totally understand, as we set and have the discussions of how in the heck are we gonna keep this place going as we get older.

I know you are doing what is best for you but I can't help but feel the heartache of leaving it all behind.

Touches a bit too close to home for me...I wish you all the best in your new adventure.......I know you'll do well....:sorrow:


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> It just makes me sad......
> 
> I totally understand, as we set and have the discussions of how in the heck are we gonna keep this place going as we get older.
> 
> I know you are doing what is best for you but I can't help but feel the heartache of leaving it all behind.
> 
> Touches a bit too close to home for me...I wish you all the best in your new adventure.......I know you'll do well....:sorrow:




Well, I may have noted this before

But

I’m only content for so long, no matter where, and it’s time for new adventure

I had thought this place to be my last, but five seasons is more than plenty
One gets stale

Sure, visiting my son and his fam here will be fun
But that’s really just a side benefit
(I’m not that noble….sounded good tho)



I’m more than ready to move on

It gets a bit complex, as I’m no townie

But I need to steel myself for a bit
…and write

Who knows, maybe another place out on the edge is in the future

Or

A place on the coast

Or

Just a place in my mind

Don’t rightly know

But that’s how adventures are

(nice pics, Meanie…love ya, ol’ man)


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> $160/cord
> 
> Not unhappy about that



That's fairly cheap Gary. Ten years ago I was paying $175/cord in NH.


----------



## Meanderer

John Denver singing "A Song for All Lovers" to Mardy Murie




John Denver visits Mardy Murie in her Wyoming home and sings the song he wrote for her and her husband Olas.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> John Denver singing "A Song for All Lovers"
> 
> John Denver visits Mardy Murie in her Wyoming home and sings the song he wrote for her and her husband Olas.


good'n, yessir


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> That's fairly cheap Gary. Ten years ago I was paying $175/cord in NH.



It’s still relatively cheap here, too
Hungry kid
I could get it in the round for $100/cord, but that lad was not all that dependable
Not that he didn’t try, but his rig needed a newer one, badly
Always broke down somewhere
Heh, it looked like he broke it in with an axe

Pretty hilarious guy
Lotsa stories
Ones worth listening to…whether true or not
Always arrived with a different woman, all Native Americans
Pretty rough around the edges 
Oh, and his phone…whoa….I think he actually did break it in with an axe
Could not believe it still worked, or how he could see anything on it


----------



## Gary O'

We’re getting settled in to our new digs…..on the grid
Whoa
One gets a bit gritty being off grid for as long as we were
Simple things…like a shower…everday…..with the hand held…ohhhhh yeaaaahhhhh
No more tending the gennys for lights, for power tools…for keeping batteries topped up
No more hauling water
Just turn the tap…hot or cold
A pleasant surprise was the water quality here in K Falls…its good!
No more hauling wood

We ARE walking
Gotta do that
I’ll be hitting the weights
Just free weights right now

What’s also nice is not having to stock up
The stores here keep it all for us…when we want it

Still making trips in our moving adventure
Ever time we pull up, my little buddy comes running
I do miss that little guy
And apparently, he misses me…or the peanuts

Yeah, settling in

Nice

Really nice


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> We’re getting settled in to our new digs…..on the grid
> Whoa
> One gets a bit gritty being off grid for as long as we were
> Simple things…like a shower…everday…..with the hand held…ohhhhh yeaaaahhhhh
> No more tending the gennys for lights, for power tools…for keeping batteries topped up
> No more hauling water
> Just turn the tap…hot or cold
> A pleasant surprise was the water quality here in K Falls…its good!
> No more hauling wood
> 
> We ARE walking
> Gotta do that
> I’ll be hitting the weights
> Just free weights right now
> 
> What’s also nice is not having to stock up
> The stores here keep it all for us…when we want it
> 
> Still making trips in our moving adventure
> Ever time we pull up, my little buddy comes running
> I do miss that little guy
> And apparently, he misses me…or the peanuts
> 
> Yeah, settling in
> 
> Nice
> 
> Really nice




Now you are freed up to do all that writing.....I'll be waiting for a best seller.....


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> Now you are freed up to do all that writing.....I'll be waiting for a best seller.....


Heh, a bit of writer's block right now

go figure

it'll come....but can't press it...it's ugly


----------



## Meanderer

*Cold water Flats: City version



*


Gary O' said:


> Heh, a bit of writer's block right now
> 
> go figure
> 
> it'll come....but can't press it...it's ugly


You and your little buddy both have some adjusting to do!  Give it time!  Happy for you and your Lady!


----------



## Gary O'

Oh, man, Meanie...you either found a jewel or worked it to perfection (I must filch this'n...yessir)


----------



## Gary O'

Ho...lee...crap

This proofing/editing thing is rigorous/tedious/aggravating all rolled into a hand basket

I don't know how writers do it...or why

I feel for Abe Lincoln back in the day


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Ho...lee...crap
> 
> This proofing/editing thing is rigorous/tedious/aggravating all rolled into a hand basket
> 
> I don't know how writers do it...or why
> 
> I feel for Abe Lincoln back in the day
> 
> View attachment 72073


Gary, you could always hire the ABC Proofreading Company!


----------



## treeguy64

Dang, Gary, Janet and I were looking forward to visiting you in your off-grid, verdant paradise. Well, I guess we'll see y'all in the city, next year. Enjoy your new digs, brother man.


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> Dang, Gary, Janet and I were looking forward to visiting you in your off-grid, verdant paradise. Well, I guess we'll see y'all in the city, next year. Enjoy your new digs, brother man.


I was looking forward to that too

Once you get up here, we can venture up the hill to the cabin, but....it surely won't be the same

However, we now live a half block away from a very well appointed  little vegan eatery


----------



## Gary O'

Took another trip to the cabin to get most of the rest of my tools from the shop

(lawdy, I’ve got a BUNCH of stuff)

Guess who greeted us?

My little buddy truly missed us

He saw me from afar

Just as soon as I crossed the porch, there he was



I’m confident it’s not just the peanuts, as he got up on his little hind legs and made eye contact. even though I hadn't grabbed a handful of peanuts yet

Of course I fed him


----------



## Gary O'

Later, I gave him another snack

His little hands are so gentle, I can barely feel them as he steadies hisself when biting into the peanut shell





When we were leaving, as I locked the gate, I looked back

There he was on the porch…looking

I think he waved

I truly miss my little buddy


----------



## Gary O'

forgot one more pic

it was g'bye


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O'  I want to cry! He's so cute and lovable.


----------



## Ronni

Oh man!!  Like @RadishRose I'm welling up!


----------



## treeguy64

Yeah, I'm getting a bit choked up, myself, right before I go aloft.


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> Ho...lee...crap
> 
> This proofing/editing thing is rigorous/tedious/aggravating all rolled into a hand basket
> 
> I don't know how writers do it...or why



In my younger days, I did freelance editing/proofreading as one of many jobs I managed from home to keep food on the table.   Still do some now and again to help out friends.   I'm sure you have a wealth of resources for it, but if you get in a bind, I'm only ever an email away.  The back-and-forth of a manuscript and the editing of same is so easy now compared to back in the day with reams of paper to transport, read, and red-pen! 

Seriously @Gary O', I am more than happy to help if you need it.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I want to cry! He's so cute and lovable.



Yeah, he's a cutie

I've fed a lota chippies and squirrels, but none like this one

He used to come to the shop door, get on his hind legs and sorta bitch me out when the feeding station was low on cracked corn

He'd also follow me to the well house a 100 yards away

Sometimes I'd be walking down the path, and sense another being near by
I'd look behind me, and there he'd be

We used to have face to face conversations at the wood pile or a stump





He'd be a bit of a drama queen at times




I do miss him

We both have our memories
...I think his is better than mine


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting a bit choked up, myself, right before I go aloft.


Easy there big fella....steady hands


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> I am more than happy to help if you need it


Very kind, Ronni

I’m sure you’d be gentle

But you’d eventually come to dislike me, as my fractured prose are sometimes other worldly…..and I like them that way



I won’t do that to you

I don't even like to do it to me


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, mebbe he could become a city chipmunk?


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Oh man!!  Like @RadishRose I'm welling up!



Oh come on people. 
It’s a chipmunk 🐿


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Oh come on people.
> It’s a chipmunk 🐿


Yeah. Just a chipmunk.  <passes @Keesha the tissues >


----------



## Meanderer

*Fun Facts*

One tiny chipmunk can gather up to 165 acorns in one day.

Chipmunks have pouches inside of their cheeks in which they store food when foraging.

The main entrance of a chipmunk burrow can extend up to 20 feet in length.

A group of chipmunks is called a scurry.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> *Fun Facts*
> 
> One tiny chipmunk can gather up to 165 acorns in one day.
> 
> Chipmunks have pouches inside of their cheeks in which they store food when foraging.
> 
> The main entrance of a chipmunk burrow can extend up to 20 feet in length.
> 
> A group of chipmunks is called a scurry.


----------



## Gary O'

While I'm here

Remember this spoof mag cover my northernmost buddy did?



Well, after finding out we moved to town, he made another


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## charry

wow.....and WOW again........What a beautiful place ......Luv it !!


----------



## Meanderer

Urban Living......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Here's some wallpaper for ya, Gary!   Sorry, its not "scratch n' sniff".


----------



## hypochondriac

Im just getting a glimpse of your adventurous life now Gary. I could never do what you have done and are doing. What i like about the whole thing is your originality and single minded determination. Who cares what everyone else is doing!  i will look for your name in the book stores.


----------



## Gary O'

hypochondriac said:


> Im just getting a glimpse of your adventurous life now Gary. I could never do what you have done and are doing. What i like about the whole thing is your originality and single minded determination


Well, Sir Hypo, we did it back in the '70s, and bailed when the goin' got tough (vehicles breaking down)
So, we kinda knew what we were gettin' in to
and
We bought this land back in '99, and kinda pecked at it 'til 2015 when I retired, and ran outa excuses why we hadn't made the plunge.
Truth be told, and I think I mentioned it early on in this thread, my lady was the ramrod.
I sorta wanted to move close but in town and continue dabbling with building this and that
She told me she was moving to the cabin
Told her I'd visit her in the spring
After a few weeks of retirement...and going nuts with being in her way around the house, I said screw it went whole hog
Kinda shocked her
She had a hard time keeping up
Heh, tent camping is fun...for a few days...weeks, but after a spring and summer of it, we were pretty weary of camping

So, I worked night and day 'til we were living inside....with wood heat...from a stove
I knew the rigors of toil from a life of hard work, but the huge rewards of this endeavor spurred me like nothing else
My lady kept me fed, the clothes washed, and the place tidy
I worked 'til I dropped
Winter was pressing

After that first season, it all became a challenge

After the challenges were met, face on, season after season, it just became redundant

The abundance of memories will never leave me, because, yes, I'm writing about it all

*'I could never do what you have done'*
You could if you wanted to
For sure if you had to

In a few days, I'll write a few things here about the folks we met, and their trials, and their triumphs (few as they were)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, birds in the city are much bigger!


----------



## Gary O'

They truly are

...and noisier

We have a National Guard airbase here

Fighters fly over all the time
Quite low
Quite the roar

Gives me goose bumps ever time


----------



## Gary O'

When we moved out here, and even when we bought the land (back in ’99) we knew there’d be all kinds of folks spread out throughout this area

Loggin’ roads beget places

Access creates opportunity

Not necessarily legal opportunity

Renegades, squatters, call ‘em what you like
They’re here

A good lot can’t be in society

Drive any abandoned logging road, and you’ll eventually come up to a place

Or just a worn spot roadside
Wandering into the woods

One learns not to travel those, 4wd or no

Don’t need a no trespassing sign
Just common sense

You *will* get shot

If you happen onto a shack, and yer curious, best sound yer horn, or holler out

Never walk straight up to a place

You* will *get shot

If someone responds to yer sound, speak yer piece
Go light on the howdies

There’s renegades that seem friendly
They’re the ones to watch out for

My closest acquaintances have been the most wary
They tend to relax a bit after awhile, sometimes a long while
Those are the best


Some are here to play at things
They’re OK, but you can get shot by accident

One lad always played with his knives and guns
Always bragged about what he did with his knife
Cut this, cut that
Saved a life or two

The stories got redundant after a few versions

Funny thing, it came time to skin a rabbit
His scary fancy knife was too dull

My lady took care of it in minutes


I’ll write more on this and other folks out this way as it comes


----------



## Meanderer

Sharpening pencils, in Pencilvania?
(Luv this gif!)


----------



## jerry old

from Walt Garrison's Book

 1970's

Characters: Walt Garrison, running back for Dallas Cowboys

Dick Buckus ,   Middle Linebacker, Chicago, a savage tackler



Walt Garrison ran through the line into the Bear’s territory;

Butkus hit him with a fearsome  tackle.

Garrison was on the ground trying to recover from the tackle.

Butkus stood over him glowering, “Don’t come in my territory

again or I’ll bite your head off.”

Garrison responded, once he was able to speak, “If you do, it’ll be the first time you ever had any brains in your head.”


----------



## Gary O'

Visited with my Hungarian bud that has his cabin a couple miles down the path from ours.
He's calling it quits.
'Too many renegades'
Guess they're populating the area.
Told him they'll be gone by first snow.
He knows.
He's still done.
Damn, he's been there since the early 90s

I wish him well


......


as far as renegades?



Cute as they are, they know I'll come after 'em if they screw around with my stuff

So far, so good


----------



## Keesha

Check out that hair. Oh my lord.
 It’s as long as mine.


----------



## Meanderer

HOW TO MAKE A CHIPMUNK HOUSE (LINK)
"Tip: Remember that the housing conditions you create for chipmunks are ideal for a number of different animals, insects and reptiles. Check your chipmunk houses regularly for uninvited guests. "


----------



## Gary O'

N-I-C-E!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, we're gonna be living back out here in a couple/three months

Doubt the COVID-19 thing is anywhere out here

Heh, those that live at the edge of civilization have enough to be concerned about anyway
What with bear, cougar, wolves, snow, ice, wind, fire
Even mice and hantavirus 

One gets used to dealing with things...daily.....by the season
No panic
Just common sense

In the five years we lived out here, we always had three month's supply of most anything.....yeah, even TP
Thing is, if one *remains* stocked up, rotating inventory, supplies at stores are never impacted

Some, actually most, folks out this way buy land, throw on wunna those little prebuilt sheds, and move in
….then move out in the wee days of winter

Living on land out, away from most anything, brings one to some basic realities 
What one is made of
What one is capable of
What one is _*willing*_ to do to maintain livability

It's a continuous challenge
Our motto and daily saying; 'Well, nobody's gonna do it for us.....best git busy

I'll tell y'all, we do miss that
Never have slept so good

I will miss the hand held shower head

But...

will be working on that

Y'all keep a fire


----------



## Gary O'

Jumped into the Jeep and drove up to the cabin yesterday

Expected lots of snow still

Surprisingly, very little (pardon the blurry pic.....dirty lens on the iPhone I guess)





Looks like we'll be moving to the cabin by late April....or sooner

Just had to chop out the ice away from the gate, and we were in



Heh, that....was a job
About three inches of glacier ice clinging to terra firma
Short work for the mattock
Coulda been shorter......I'm pooped

Man, I'm waaay outa shape
Town living was decadent


----------



## Meanderer

Back to the cabin...Chop, Chop!


----------



## Gary O'

Brought a few things back up to the cabin today

Warm enough to prime the pump in the wellhouse 



Took awhile

while I wait, I always wonder if it's gonna happen 

Took three attempts to get a prime

I always get happy when I hear the gurgle and the water bursts thru and flows

So much to do up here

So little to do in town

Guess I had to do a year in town to realize some things


I could sell this water.....and air


----------



## Gary O'

aaand, my Wyoming bud just *had* to send me the new issue of his* 'Cabin Monthly'* ;


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Another trip to the cabin today

Tightened up the interior of the A frame
Guess my lady doesn't care much for my furry friends getting in and having their way with her kitchen

The shop is a mess
Felt sorta good to happily angrily giddily toss stuff around in disgust, while looking for things

Took several pulls to start the gennys
The big one (8750 watt) was not meant for pull starting
Needed a mule and an ape to pull that crank
Happily I have enough of both left in me to get it goin'
After running a half hour, the battery charged back up
Push button start is rather nice

Next load or two will be just for the shop
Drives me nuts to see it in such poor order
Gonna take a full day or two to set it up the way I like it

Then.....the big (final) move, weather permitting 

Next week is gonna big a big one

Forgot what tired was like

Sleep will come easy


----------



## Meanderer

The Cube


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> The Cube


Oh, I'm savin' me that pic

Many ideas popping into this ol' skull

Ohhhhh, yeaaaahhhhh


----------



## Em in Ohio

Gary O' said:


> clearing the land included tearing down an old camper a previous owner left
> took a couple days
> used a sawzall and sledge
> quite the workout
> keeps the body loose
> I recommend it


I'm a little old lady who loves her Sawzall!  Aside from opening up walls, they are great for cutting underground tree roots!  The sunrise pic is awesome, but the snow pics really put me off!


----------



## Gary O'

Empty said:


> I'm a little old lady who loves her Sawzall! Aside from opening up walls, they are great for cutting underground tree roots!


No argument on that.

I bought a cheap Sawzall from Harbor Freight with the sole purpose of tearing down an old camper left on the property from previous owners.
I just didn't want to waste my good Sawzall.
Bought it to waste/ruin

Shoot, after tearing down the camper, metal and all, I've gone after tree roots, and anything else I didn't care to waste a chain saw blade on.

That was a few years ago
It's still with me....purrin' like a kitten


----------



## Em in Ohio

Gary O' said:


> No argument on that.
> 
> I bought a cheap Sawzall from Harbor Freight with the sole purpose of tearing down an old camper left on the property from previous owners.
> I just didn't want to waste my good Sawzall.
> Bought it to waste/ruin
> 
> Shoot, after tearing down the camper, metal and all, I've gone after tree roots, and anything else I didn't care to waste a chain saw blade on.
> 
> That was a few years ago
> It's still with me....purrin' like a kitten


Yep - mine has the adjustable grip and I beat the heck out of it - The tree roots were a big issue, so I said, hmmm... wonder if this would work.  Drove the blades deep into the ground.  Fortunately, I have sandy soil.  Bent many blades, but got the job done!  You are living my old fantasy.  Now, I'm a wimp.  But, I still long for a cabin uphill from a river - paddle my life away...  sigh.  Just a dream, but a nice one.


----------



## StarSong

Gary, I thought your son took over the cabin.  Did it not work out for him?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Gary, I thought your son took over the cabin. Did it not work out for him?


His daughter has dravet syndrome
Has to be watched day and night
One fall can be the end of her
Not good for out here with all the uneven ground



I gotta hand it to my son
He's a great dad....big time


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> His daughter has dravet syndrome
> Has to be watched day and night
> One fall can be the end of her
> Not good for out here with all the uneven ground
> 
> View attachment 97072
> 
> I gotta hand it to my son
> He's a great dad....big time


Oh my gosh, @Gary O', what a struggle that must be for all concerned.  Sending a prayer to your family.  ♥


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> what a struggle that must be for all concerned.


Yeah, she's a real trooper about it all.
She zones out every few minutes when she gets excited
Then, when she comes to, she says 'Hi'

My son has been remarkable thru this
He says, 'I don't know how long we'll have her, but while she's alive we'll enjoy every minute'




StarSong said:


> Sending a prayer to your family.



Thanks, Starry
There's been a lot of praying
That little lady can always use more


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Oh my gosh, @Gary O', what a struggle that must be for all concerned


Y'know, ever so often I write a bit on life's difficulties/maladies
But not all that much
We've all had our share
Doubt anyone comes out unscathed
Especially if yer lucky enough to get us guy's age here in this magnificent forum
Bet there's enough horrible stuff in us geezer's lives to circle the globe a few times
No, I go light
And many a folk here do the same

It's very refreshing....strengthening

It's quite difficult to be sad or angry when laughing

My lady can attest to this

My attempts at humor has saved my bacon more than a few times
(she still pummels me on the arm and chest in frustration.....troublesome to waste a good mad, but I consider 'em love pats)


----------



## Gary O'

Took another load to the cabin today
Had to be quick about it between snows
Loading and unloading the snow blower is rather ungainly
It's heavy in all the wrong places
My lady and I got it on and off the pickup without harm to body or machine

Quite gusty up there today
forgot about that
A snowstorm can get blown in in minutes

My shop is still a mess, but put the roll top desk in it's corner where it belongs

I've gotta get creative when building a place for the 49" TV we bought in town
It'll be positioned to view in bed


Hey, we may live in a cabin, but we're not heathens




usually


----------



## Gary O'

Glad we went when we did

Gonna get three days of this up there;


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you could'a had a V-8!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, what about food? Did you bring up supplies too?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gary, what about food? Did you bring up supplies too?


Yeah, we're well stocked

Once moved, staying with one 50 mi trip to town a month


----------



## Lakeland living

Slipping right back into the routine I see. Can't say I know how it feels, I don't think I will ever leave here under my own power .
Be safe


----------



## Ken N Tx

I follow Shawn James exploits..
My Self Reliance on YouTube..
.


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> I follow Shawn James exploits..


A true cabin

Nice size logs
Interesting flooring
Rather Proenneke like

Took another load up yesterday

Good to see the snow on our little guarding mountain to the east



Tried to put things where they belong in the shop
Ended up moving things to get to other things

Did get some tools hung, though

A bit brisk, but no precip
I'll take it

On the way back to town, an oncoming car from down the hill blinked their lights several times
I slowed
Sure enough, around a blind corner, a big rock in the road

Called it in
They were on it a few minutes later
Didn't have to go back up the hill to flag traffic


----------



## Meanderer

"Home, again...home, again....jiggity-jig"!


----------



## Gary O'

Took the day for some final shopping while in town.
Freaking spooky
Wally World has everthing cordoned off
Sneeze guards at checkouts
I wore a bandana 
Used the wipies they supply to touch anything
Can't wait to be settled in the mountains

I did stop at the sporting goods store to look at guns
I need another gun like a need...well.....another gun

It's due to pick up mid April


----------



## Lakeland living

Last time our for me today for a while. , I am good for the next 3 weeks and better. Picked up the new shotgun and some last minute grub and treats. Good to be home after a day on the road, seeing all those people STILL scooping the tp up....
   Found some Adam's peanut butter, dark roast crunchy , wow you weren't kidding about the price, bought two. Taste is great once you mix it up good. I will be keeping my eye out for that when it is on sale.
  Muchas Gracias for the info.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Muchas Gracias for the info.


Well now yer hooked
Once you go Adam's Drippy, you won't go Skippy

The big cheaper jars are at Costco
They're quite spoon worthy

Stay home, LL......there's no other place like it


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lakeland living said:


> Last time our for me today for a while. , I am good for the next 3 weeks and better. Picked up the new shotgun and some last minute grub and treats. Good to be home after a day on the road, seeing all those people STILL scooping the tp up....
> Found some Adam's peanut butter, dark roast crunchy , wow you weren't kidding about the price, bought two. Taste is great once you mix it up good. I will be keeping my eye out for that when it is on sale.
> Muchas Gracias for the info.


It helps to store your jar of peanut butter upside down on the shelf.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> It helps to store your jar of peanut butter upside down on the shelf.


That works....IF...they haven't set too long

It's worth the stir (my wife's right forearm is noticeably larger than her left)


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> It helps to store your jar of peanut butter upside down on the shelf.


Great idea Bea!


----------



## Lakeland living

Nother small pile of stumps dug out of the snow and split.  Toast peanut butter (Yes Adams) and a nice cup to Earl Gray tea.
Watching the birds  try to chase the chippies away....
Small things often are the best ....life is good right now.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Watching the birds try to chase the chippies away....
> Small things often are the best ....life is good right now.


Got that right, LL

The red tails were above today

Had to stop


sit


watch


----------



## Meanderer

Mini log/w axe & cabin S&P shakers


----------



## Gary O'

Well, we're now officially living back here at the cabin.
Big U-Haul day
I hurt
Moving furniture ain't what it used to be
Something about big beds and small rooms

Still.....good to be back

Big moon tonight....and my Nikon is......somewhere

Oh well, there'll be others


----------



## Lakeland living

Good to hear,  


Gary O' said:


> Well, we're now officially living back here at the cabin.
> Big U-Haul day
> I hurt
> Moving furniture ain't what it used to be
> Something about big beds and small rooms
> 
> Still.....good to be back
> 
> Big moon tonight....and my Nikon is......somewhere
> 
> Oh well, there'll be others


Great to hear you are back in where you belong. 
 Snowing up here this morning and I am smiling.  
The ground is just above freezing so I won't have to do anything with it.


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome Home!🐿


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Well, we're now officially living back here at the cabin.
> Big U-Haul day
> I hurt
> Moving furniture ain't what it used to be
> Something about big beds and small rooms
> 
> Still.....good to be back
> 
> Big moon tonight....and my Nikon is......somewhere
> 
> Oh well, there'll be others


Find that camera!!! Want lots of pictures!!!
.


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Find that camera!!! Want lots of pictures!!!


Found the cameras
Put them......somewhere

Last bit of moving
Heavy, heavy, smaller stuff....like tool boxes and rolling stock for the shop
I
have
too
much
stuff

We wore our old selves out again
Slept like an overfed dawg
My pillow could'a been a rock with moss on it
No matter, I was out the second I fell into bed

Now, to put stuff where it belongs...….
Gonna plod around today, with odd things in my hands, and a quizzical look on my mug

Not only my shop, but now my office is a total disaster
Well, it'll be fun
Great weather

Kind of a funny thing;
The lady next door, in town, asked if we were moving
I've had a rather large U-Haul truck at the front of our bungalow for two days
Lugging stuff up the ramp

Told her her forensic skills were impeccable 

She also asked if I had an allen wrench
I've learned, the last few months, that this was a leading question....followed by a request to fix something of hers

I didn't answer
Just turned toward her, bent back and all, and stared





She went away


----------



## Gary O'

Tackled the shop today
Started into the piles
I have too much stuff



Did start hanging stuff



By end of day things started taking shape

Built a fire in the pit, and enjoyed coffee with my lady

Pics of the finished shop tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Settling in for the evening
Tomorrow, I get the Nikon out

But, for now, just the phone

Rather mild at 10p

Good to be home tonight




Heard some disturbing news from a friend down the path

Lost a neighbor
Some sorta dust up in town
City officers approached him
He took off
Spikes on the road a bit outa town slowed him down
He turned his AK 47 type rifle on some Staters
Fired some rounds
They took him out in short order
That was last Friday
Saw his folks drive by on the logging road today
Yet to talk to 'em
Doubt I will
He liked to cook up meth for his vocation
Even though he kept to himself, I'm not unhappy he's gone


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> Settling in for the evening
> Tomorrow, I get the Nikon out
> 
> But, for now, just the phone
> 
> Rather mild at 10p
> 
> Good to be home tonight
> 
> View attachment 99448
> 
> 
> Heard some disturbing news from a friend down the path
> 
> Lost a neighbor
> Some sorta dust up in town
> City officers approached him
> He took off
> Spikes on the road a bit outa town slowed him down
> He turned his AK 47 type rifle on some Staters
> Fired some rounds
> They took him out in short order
> That was last Friday
> Saw his folks drive by on the logging road today
> Yet to talk to 'em
> Doubt I will
> He liked to cook up meth for his vocation
> Even though he kept to himself, I'm not unhappy he's gone


Like you, I rather not have any of those around
  Looking homelike I see.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Looking homelike I see.


Well, the phone took a crappy night pic
I gotta get the camera out....too much putting away still

This is in the day, autumn last year...with a real (Nikon) camera








Soon to be summertime.....when the livin' is easy


----------



## Gary O'

Well now.....looky there

gonna be sun day........again

Bring it, ma nature


----------



## Gary O'

There's a warmth about wood stoves that is unmatched
especially in winter....or spring....or fall

And when outside, looking in.....well, it even looks warmer


----------



## Meanderer

Homewood Heritage - cooking on a cast iron range


----------



## Lakeland living

Much better, snowing here this morning, -7.


----------



## peppermint

Gary O' said:


> His daughter has dravet syndrome
> Has to be watched day and night
> One fall can be the end of her
> Not good for out here with all the uneven ground
> 
> View attachment 97072
> 
> I gotta hand it to my son
> He's a great dad....big time


A Beautiful Child....
She is lucky to have a great dad...
And, Gary, you are a terrific Man....
(I cry easy)… You made me think how life goes....
We all have our troubles....Be Well (I love how you live)...


----------



## oldman

Gary O' said:


> I dabble in poetry
> 
> steal pics off the web
> add my verbiage
> 
> sometimes it comes together


Cut a deal with a composer. You have a great Folk song here. What are you waiting on? I know some guys in Nashville that may even buy this composition and set it to music. I'll even split the royalties with you. 70-30. Me:70, You: 30?


----------



## oldman

Gary O' said:


> No shower
> 
> We do use the trough in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meadow warms the water...sorta
> then let ol' sol dry ya
> I'll talk about this later
> gonna be on the road a couple days
> 
> oh, we go to the city once a week in summer
> once a month in winter
> it's a 100 mi round trip


WOW! A metal wash tub? How much is that worth?


----------



## oldman

Gary O' said:


> Had a small blackie inquire into the contents of wunna our garbage cans
> it's bungeed down pretty good
> was bungeed down
> 
> he prolly was ran outa the deeper woods from the wild fires all around us
> 
> 3am is a bit early for breakfast
> maybe it was his midnight snack
> 
> had my camera and 357
> 
> too quick for me
> 
> anyway
> 
> on my second cup
> 
> coffee is so good
> 
> here's a pic from last winter when we were favored with a horde of nutcrackers
> 
> this one seemed to be saying;


My life runs on coffee. It's nature's gas to me.


----------



## oldman

Gary O' said:


> Got a nice dusting last night
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> ....and a visitor a few paces from the cabin
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> mornings are always special
> sipping coffee, observing it's evolution
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> the Jacob's ladder didn't hurt
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> The trip to town was entertaining
> Upper Klamath Lake
> With the cascading cumulus surfing the hills
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> keep a fire


Beautiful cloud bank.


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> WOW! A metal wash tub? How much is that worth?


Can't recall, maybe 40 bucks at the feed store


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> Beautiful cloud bank.


With your career, I'm bettin' you know 'em when you see 'em….yessir


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> Cut a deal with a composer. You have a great Folk song here. What are you waiting on? I know some guys in Nashville that may even buy this composition and set it to music. I'll even split the royalties with you. 70-30. Me:70, You: 30?


Well, sir......at 70% I give you the go ahead to run it by yer pals, and if it takes.....I'll jot down more

Giddyup  (luv ya, oldman)


----------



## oldman

Gary, you are what is called a man's man. I never knew what that meant, but I do now.


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> Gary, you are what is called a man's man. I never knew what that meant, but I do now.


Y'know, I never have either
I'm hopin' it's a good thing


----------



## oldman

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, I never have either
> I'm hopin' it's a good thing


I think a lot of us men that while we were growing up at least thought about living out amongst nature. I know I used to kind of think what that would be like. I remember back in the 60’s here in Pennsylvania, a man was living alone up in the mountains of the state. He lived there for quite a few years, never bothered anyone, just wanted to be alone.

After a few weeks of not picking up his mail or buying supplies at the store in the small town about 7 or 8 miles from his cabin, a few people who knew about him and his cabin decided to check on him. When they got to the cabin, his pickup was there and the dog was loose. Instead of going into the cabin that the man built, they called the state police.

When the police arrived, he went inside and found the owner shot and killed. It took them almost three years to solve the murder, who turned out to be one of the Appalachian Trail Killers. There have been a few of these whackos that hunt their prey on the Trail over the years.


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> There have been a few of these whackos that hunt their prey on the Trail over the years


Yeah, we've had our losses out here too
Not more'n a week or two ago, a young lad that lived less than a mile down the path from us was offed by OSP (Oregon State Police)
He was comin' from town, and they were chasing him, responding from his ex's call
His vehicle was slowed by spike strips
He got out
Opened fire on 'em
Wounded one officer
They cut him down in short order

I never really knew him, but leant him a tool or two from time to time, and pulled his rig outa the snow/ice once

A bit of a different fellow
Kept to himself (of which I do like)
Cooked meth (not good)

There's been some stuff like that out here from time to time
But mostly old folks just plain dying
One ol' boy just slumped over on his porch
Watching a flock of humming birds he'd been feeding

I wouldn't mind going like that


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> I think a lot of us men that while we were growing up at least thought about living out amongst nature


I'll tell ya, without my lady, I'd go batshit crazy in a matter of weeks in winter
If she goes under before me, I'll get me a wolf pup
That'd keep me busy

Actually, I'd sell
move to the coast
build a shack
Haunt watering holes
Mosey on the beach
Butcher wood and word
Get a line wet

Love the sounds of the tides....and storms
...and the aroma of the sea air


----------



## oldman

Gary O' said:


> I'll tell ya, without my lady, I'd go batshit crazy in a matter of weeks in winter
> If she goes under before me, I'll get me a wolf pup
> That'd keep me busy
> 
> Actually, I'd sell
> move to the coast
> build a shack
> Haunt watering holes
> Mosey on the beach
> Butcher wood and word
> Get a line wet
> 
> Love the sounds of the tides....and storms
> ...and the sea air


Yeah, I’m a water person too. I go to Florida maybe five times a year just to go out on the water and fish. I would have moved to California after college had I not gone into the Marines. I really like to hear the surf when it rushes ashore. I’m talking about calm water. I’m not one of those guys on Dangerous Catches. Next time I go to California, which is soon I hope, I’m going out to Santa Catalina.

I guess it’s been three years now that I flew out to Seattle. My middle granddaughter wanted to know what that area was like, so I told her that I would take her out and she could check it out. We flew into Seattle and after a few days there (and a ride up the Space Needle) we drove the PCH all the way down to Los Angeles. We did stop off and stay a few days in San Francisco. That is one beautiful drive.


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> we drove the PCH all the way down to Los Angeles. We did stop off and stay a few days in San Francisco. That is one beautiful drive.


Oh, it is.....it surely is


----------



## Gary O'

oldman said:


> I’m not one of those guys on Dangerous Catches.


I'm not either....but my son was...lotsa stories there


----------



## Gary O'

Took a few pics with the phone this morn
Nothing worthy of the Nikon

The first row of cord wood is fully cured (good burning)
It'll last us thru next winter


The second row will be fully cured the following winter

So, no wood needed 'til next spring (to cure a couple years)


----------



## Pinky

You guys talking about the ocean .. I miss Vancouver where I grew up. Nothing like being downtown and being a few short blocks from a beach, or just looking over at the mountains. Ah, nostalgia!


----------



## Gary O'

I guess another reason I have yet to employ the Nikon, is things are still in disarray
Hate that



Like the yard tools, just laying against a wall, not hung





and things strewn/tossed in piles



The shop is getting there, but not totally whole
Still, I can find what I need now


----------



## Gary O'

Seeing the first chippies
They're waking from their winter naps

Had to hustle to get their feed station back in order
(my lady mistakenly used some of the wood for burning, had to rebuild)


The squirrels stay busy all year
We hear them skittering across the metal roof of a morning, with mouths of pinecone bits


----------



## Lakeland living

Watched a chippie tease Zeus this morning, hilarious. Zeus would approach the tree, the chippie would ease up the tree.
Zeus moved away, chippie would come down , both watching each other all the time. By the time I got the phone out of the house dog was sleeping at the base of the tree. No sign of the chippie.
    On to the wood pile again.


----------



## Gary O'

Felt the urge to trudge out to the meadow in my bed shorts
Nikon in hand

around 6A

Dawn

Sliver of a moon last night still begrudgingly giving way to sol



That lunar slice let the other heavenly orbs have their evening
More stars than dollars in the stimulus

Beaver marsh, cradled 'neath Mt Yamsay, still cuddled in her spring blanket



Coyotes singing their ode to the morn was a nice touch


gonna be a good day

can nay be helped


----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> Felt the urge to trudge out to the meadow in my bed shorts
> Nikon in hand
> 
> around 6A
> 
> Dawn
> 
> Sliver of a moon last night still begrudgingly giving way to sol
> 
> View attachment 100105
> 
> That lunar slice let the other heavenly orbs have their evening
> More stars than dollars in the stimulus
> 
> Beaver marsh, cradled 'neath Mt Yamsay, still cuddled in her spring blanket
> 
> View attachment 100106
> 
> Coyotes singing their ode to the morn was a nice touch
> 
> 
> gonna be a good day
> 
> can nay be helped


A great way to start the day, great views.


----------



## Gary O'

Got busy all day, but late this afternoon spotted something I had yet to see

Got my Nikon out

Now, mourning doves are plentiful here, and are almost a nuisance with all their sounds
….and I've noticed that oftentimes they flit about in twos

On the way to the well house I spotted two, sharing on an old snag



Took several frames

Never know what you'll capture

Notice in the last frame, they got close





Close enough to make a little heart beneath their beaks




Yeah, one never knows


----------



## Gary O'

The tiny birds are back!


Saw my first chickadee of the season yesterday

and this morn, the first nuthatch

the only bird known to walk *DOWN* a tree



Granted, the chickadees are a tad cuter



but tend to show me what they think of my camera most every time I point it at 'em


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, here's a "racy tail" for ya!  .....don't tell anyone.
Sedaris' 'Squirrel Seeks Chipmunk': Aesop, Rated R


----------



## Gary O'

Well now


71 today

Early 70s has a nice ring to it

Think I'll celebrate


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

71....thought you were speakin' of the temperature! Happy Birthday, Gary!🐿


----------



## Pinky

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOUNGSTER!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Happy Birthday, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks, guys

My lady built a happy birthday fire for me


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> My lady built a happy birthday fire for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 100832


And wishing you many more fires to come!


----------



## Wren

Happy Birthday Gary, hope you enjoyed your special day


----------



## Gary O'

Socked in this morn



Ol' sol could barely shine thru



Kinda ethereal around the place



The fire was, as always, a comfort


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Socked in this morn
> 
> View attachment 100999
> 
> Ol' sol could barely shine thru
> 
> View attachment 100998
> 
> Kinda ethereal around the place
> 
> View attachment 101000
> 
> The fire was, as always, a comfort
> 
> View attachment 101001


Calm and peaceful morning, smoke rising from the chimney, and I'm hoping, Gary, is relaxing with his feet up, enjoying a piping hot cup of morning brew, while reveling in all that life has to offer.

Happy Saturday morning to you, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Got my office in the A frame cabin together



rather cramped, but now functional


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Got my office in the A frame cabin together
> 
> View attachment 101002View attachment 101003
> 
> rather cramped, but now functional
> 
> View attachment 101005


Love it! And love the roll-top desk!

How do you warm your little office?


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Gary, is relaxing with his feet up, enjoying a piping hot cup of morning brew, while reveling in all that life has to offer.


Got that so right

'tis a happy Saturday

Thank you, AM...back atcha


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> How do you warm your little office?


The A frame has zero room for a wood stove, but my lady's kitchen is on the north end, with a handy propane stove


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> The A frame has zero room for a wood stove, but my lady's kitchen is on the north end, with a handy propane stove


Perfect. It's been decades since I enjoyed classic A-Frame living, as I had a school friend who's parents owned a recreational property with an A-Frame on it, and we'd stay there on weekends every now and then, and aside from the spectacular views from the bank of windows that rose from floor to ceiling, nothing beat the warmth and hominess of all the exposed wood beams and paneling.

Gorgeous, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> nothing beat the warmth and hominess of all the exposed wood beams and paneling.


Well, it's not the most efficient design, but, like you, I do love the look/feel 
It was a fun build











At a 58° pitch, not much snow stays on that roof


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Well, it's not the most efficient design, but, like you, I do love the look/feel
> It was a fun build
> View attachment 101133
> 
> View attachment 101132
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101134
> 
> 
> View attachment 101135
> 
> At a 58° pitch, not much snow stays on that roof


To die for, and you have it lit perfectly!

I can't help but say, home-sweet-home!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but say, home-sweet-home!


I do do that from time to time

I've designed my own builds
Oftentimes just on a quad pad to figger form/fit/function

The A frame was a big question mark in my head, so I built a model to prove my figurings


----------



## Gary O'

Most small cabin builders perform a traditional dance once the floor is laid

I'm no exception

did that with the shop floor


----------



## treeguy64

Happy Belated Birthday, my brother! Hope things are humming along at your homesite!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> I do do that from time to time
> 
> I've designed my own builds
> Oftentimes just on a quad pad to figger form/fit/function
> 
> The A frame was a big question mark in my head, so I built a model to prove my figurings
> 
> View attachment 101142


Now that's what I call the handy-work of a true master-craftsman!

Your shop looks lovely! Brings back such warm memories for me.

I was still peddling around on a tricycle when we moved to a new area of town, and next door to us was a neighbour that tinkered. He built this, he built that, he fixed this, and he fixed that, and little did I know at the time, the good neighbour would become the bike mechanic for all of us neighbourhood kids. We'd often show up at his shop like a biker-gang rolling into town looking for a cold brew, with one kid needing air, another needing something tightened, and someone else who's brakes were failing. In we'd go with frowns and sometimes tears, and out we'd emerge with smiles from ear-to-ear.

A flat tire, a chain that fell off, a broken frame, he was always there for us. From spring until early fall, the door of his workshop/garage was open, and there he'd be, smoking his pipe (gosh how I love the smell of pipe tobacco), and messing around in his shop, and everyone, no matter who you were, were always welcome to drop-in for some good conversation and a cup of coffee prepared on his wood stove, and for chairs, there was an array of cut logs to sit down on, but most of all, and I mention this, because I spotted your stereo on the shelf, our neighbour always had his radio playing.

I still remember the day when the noise of him tinkering and messing around fell silent. I cried so hard. Our neighbourhood was never the same. His workshop was like a book, with a little bit of everything inside, something for everybody.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Most small cabin builders perform a traditional dance once the floor is laid
> 
> I'm no exception
> 
> did that with the shop floor
> 
> View attachment 101144
> 
> View attachment 101145


Got to love it! 

Only thing missing is your dancing shoes! LOL!

I know nothing about building, but boy, your workmanship looks to be of the highest standards!


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, my brother! Hope things are humming along at your homesite!


Thanks, pard

Today is clean the stovepipe day.....fun....fun......fun
Then, back to building at least one avian abode
I gave the last one away to a couple that came over



They're building a place a couple miles north of us
Very nice folks
young
energetic

We'll see if they last the winter


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> next door to us was a neighbour that tinkered


Ever neighborhood needs at least wunna those
They're as essential as the neighborhood grocer


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, pard
> 
> Today is clean the stovepipe day.....fun....fun......fun
> Then, back to building at least one avian abode
> I gave the last one away to a couple that came over
> 
> View attachment 101152
> 
> They're building a place a couple miles north of us
> Very nice folks
> young
> energetic
> 
> We'll see if they last the winter


Whimsical birdhouses are my favourite, and this one doesn't disappoint!

As soon as dear husband retires, he wants to get into building birdhouses as one of his pastimes, whimsical ones like yours.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh Gary, I missed your birthday! Arrrgh. 

But here is to many more, my dear friend-


----------



## Lakeland living

Happy birthday  Gary, no sun here either, sorry I missed that big day. Hope you brought it in the right way.
Many more in the future.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Hope you brought it in the right way.


If that means eating and sleeping it off, like the ol' dawg I am....then yes...yes I did

Thanks, LL


----------



## Gary O'

Worked a bit in the meadow today

Had visitors

The mulies are back from wintering a hundred miles southeast of here, in Christmas Valley



Looks like they're ready to ask what's been planted this year



Glad the garden is screened in

Gotta use more care now when on Hwy 97

At night, it can be a gauntlet


----------



## Gardenlover

I'm late to the party - Happy birthday my friend!

Looks like you have more than enough deer to fly a sleigh.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> I'm late to the party - Happy birthday my friend!
> 
> Looks like you have more than enough deer to fly a sleigh.



Thanks, GL

Yeah, there was only a dozen or so in the meadow, but more will come....many more...by the hundreds

One spring evening I was tooling down Hwy 97 about twenty miles north of the cabin.
Deer were lined up all along the hwy, waiting for a chance to cross
....some didn't wait
Gets nasty
During daylight, blood and guts about every couple hundred yards.
I took to following semis
Their grills do better than my Jeep's


----------



## jujube

Oh, Gary 'ol pal, I'm sorry I missed your birthday.  Here's a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*.  It's red, because that's the color of my face......


----------



## Gary O'

jujube said:


> Oh, Gary 'ol pal, I'm sorry I missed your birthday. Here's a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*. It's red, because that's the color of my face......


No worries, Jube, I almost forgot it myself
But, my lady kept reminding me.....*'you're old.....and gonna be even older in a few days'*
So much for robbing the cradle


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, GL
> 
> Yeah, there was only a dozen or so in the meadow, but more will come....many more...by the hundreds
> 
> One spring evening I was tooling down Hwy 97 about twenty miles north of the cabin.
> Deer were lined up all along the hwy, waiting for a chance to cross
> ....some didn't wait
> Gets nasty
> During daylight, blood and guts about every couple hundred yards.
> I took to following semis
> Their grills do better than my Jeep's


At least you'll never hurt for meat (speaking of hunting - not road kill).


----------



## Gary O'

I do like the dawns, but I'm more partial to the long shadows of twilight's reach thru the forest
Something about the creator's way of ending the day
Not a switch
But, the gentle fade 

When hiking, camping, hunting, it got me moving to get camp set up
But now, now I can stroll

Not even the cabin in deep winter can come close to a thick undisturbed forest near evening

At least not for me....


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I do like the dawns, but I'm more partial to the long shadows of twilight's reach thru the forest



and then, the next morning happens......


----------



## Gary O'

Took a break after chores today
Strolled the meadow






Funny, a cursory look begets little






But stop.....look down......tiny beings.....thriving in spring
They are tiny.....but tough....gotta be











Tomorrow.....I tidy up around the shop


----------



## Lakeland living

A nice neighborhood Gary,  up


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Took a break after chores today
> Strolled the meadow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, a cursory look begets little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But stop.....look down......tiny beings.....thriving in spring
> They are tiny.....but tough....gotta be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.....I tidy up around the shop


Beautiful, Gary, but golly, gosh, gee... couldn't you have built a little farther away from your neighbours?


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> couldn't you have built a little farther away from your neighbours?


You're prolly being facetious, but how far away should one build and be comfortable?
My lady prefers somewhere 100 mi north of Fairbanks

I'm a bit more into civilization


----------



## Keesha

Hey Gary,
Happy Belated Birthday my friend. 
Look at you all settled in again. 
That’s where you belong. 
Love the tiny flowers.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Happy Belated Birthday my friend.


Thanks kid

Yeah.....it's good to be home

I'll tell ya, I thought things out here got a bit redundant

I didn't know what redundant was until we moved to town

So much goin' on out here I can't keep up


----------



## Ken N Tx

Keesha said:


> Hey Gary,
> Happy Belated Birthday my friend.


@Gary O' ..You had another Birthday!!!!!!! Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Thanks kid
> 
> I thought things our here got a bit redundant
> 
> I didn't know what redundant was until we moved to town


I was wondering how long it would take you to move back home. You suite town life as well as I do which is not at all.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> You suite town life as well as I do which is not at all


It's jus' too crowded, ain't it

I'd get up of a morn
Go outside
Look up
Nothing
Too many street lights

Tiny yard
Town birds.....nothing out of the ordinary
The only wild life was stray cats

…..and the air...and the water..whoa

Got a bit claustrophobic 

Mindlessly channel surfing at night (what a buncha crap on the tube)

Eating, because.....well, jus' because

If there's any good thing with this cruddy virus, it put us over the edge to get back here


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> ..You had another Birthday!!!!!!! Hope you had a great day!!


'Twas, sir Ken
Surely was
Thanks ol' pard


----------



## Gary O'

Had a little dusting of snow last night
May is like that here



Also had a 1am visitor
We had elk ribs last night, and I took all the bones to the edge of the property
Guess Mr Coyote jus' wanted to drop over to say thanks
No pic
Too zonked to get outa bed

Anyway, all the ribs were carried off
Guess the backbone was too heavy (?)
Seems he dined out on that'n
Looks to've been good to the bone




After chores today, I took a little fun time to create

The chipnic table became a hit


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary. The chipnic table is the greatest!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 102563


Well that just takes the cake!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Gary. The chipnic table is the greatest!



Thanks, AM
As the spring progresses, they s/be fighting over room at the benches


----------



## MarciKS

*I'm only on the 1st page but, this is nice.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, AM
> As the spring progresses, they s/be fighting over room at the benches


Thanks for taking care of the little guys.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks for taking care of the little guys.


It's a *turn about is fair play* thing, as they take care of me with their antics
(several pics in this tome of a thread if you care to take a scroll)

The Doulas squirrels are around all year
The chippies just woke to spring a week or so ago
The Golden Mantled (my favs) just got their lazy hind ends up a day or so ago


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> It's a *turn around is fair play* as they take care of me with their antics
> (several pics in this tome of a thread if you care to take a scroll)
> 
> The Doulas squirrels are around all year
> The chippies just woke to spring a week or so ago
> The Golden Mantled (my favs) just got their lazy hind ends up a day or so ago


Thank you for letting me know, will do!


----------



## Gary O'

The shop is about as good as it's gonna get as far as being organized (too many ongoing projects)


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> I'm only on the 1st page but, this is nice.


Well, yer gonna get weary of it after an hour or so
Maybe take it in pieces 

But thank you


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> The shop is about as good as it's gonna get as far as being organized (too many ongoing projects)
> View attachment 102565View attachment 102564
> View attachment 102566


Lots of love in that shop!

And I can't but help notice the structure of the ceiling! So reminiscent of a hammer-beam ceiling!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> And I can't but help notice the structure of the ceiling!


Thank you

After building the A frame cabin, I took to that design and every build after (including the shop) became 4x4 beams with 2x6s laid across






Never was so happy once it was complete (before winter)


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Thank you
> 
> After building the A frame cabin, I took to that design and every build after (including the shop) became 4x4 beams with 2x6s laid across
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102585
> 
> 
> Never was so happy once it was complete (before winter)
> 
> View attachment 102581


I love it! The exposed ceiling work you did just adds so much to the overall design! So elegant.

I can tell you take a lot of pride in your work and it's so nice to see, Gary. It's standout in every way.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> I can tell you take a lot of pride in your work and it's so nice to see, Gary. It's standout in every way.


Thank you, fine lady

Actually, my work is quite crude
I know some finish carpenters/craftsmen/masters
One just down the path, and at least one here...maybe two

I can build a cabin
...and every beam, angle and board are true
But my work is rough

I do, however, enjoy it
Ever since I got my Handy Andy tool box on my fifth birthday


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 102563


I bet they missed you guys when you went to town.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I bet they missed you guys when you went to town





Aunt Bea said:


> I bet they missed you guys when you went to town.



Well, I can guarantee they missed the water.

Actually, one Golden come a runnin' up to the shop and kinda stared at me...…looking for a peanut, I suppose.
Much like my little buddy before we moved
He'd follow me most everwhere

Not sure if it was him
Hope it was


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Thank you, fine lady
> 
> Actually, my work is quite crude
> I know some finish carpenters/craftsmen/masters
> One just down the path, and at least one here...maybe two
> 
> I can build a cabin
> ...and every beam, angle and board are true
> But my work is rough
> 
> I do, however, enjoy it
> Ever since I got my Handy Andy tool box on my fifth birthday
> 
> View attachment 102657


The Handy Andy tool box is the best!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> The Handy Andy tool box is the best!


I think it was in every kid's world back then
It sure was in mine....riiiiight up to about an hour after sawing off the leg of the kitchen table

Now, I doubt they'd let kids have those.
Too bad about how protective things have gotten


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> I think it was in every kid's world back then
> It sure was in mine....riiiiight up to about an hour after sawing off the leg of the kitchen table
> 
> Now, I doubt they'd let kids have those.
> Too bad about how protective things have gotten


ROFLMAO! 

As for how protective and nanny-like life has gotten for young and growing children, I agree, it is a shame.


----------



## Gary O'

Came by an acquisition today

Mini me

He'll be guarding the gate


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Came by an acquisition today
> 
> Mini me
> 
> He'll be guarding the gate
> 
> View attachment 102867
> 
> View attachment 102868


Oh... you gotta love that! Wow!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary. I'm assuming that's a chainsaw carving, but what amazes me is how the person doing the carving can create a mental image of what they want the log or chunk of wood to be, and then go about cutting and shaping it out into a recognizable figure or thing.


----------



## Meanderer

Mini Gary O'....


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Gary. I'm assuming that's a chainsaw carving, but what amazes me is how the person doing the carving can create a mental image of what they want the log or chunk of wood to be, and then go about cutting and shaping it out into a recognizable figure or thing.


It's sure not in my wheelhouse
But, yeah
Those guys amaze me
Watched one work once
WHOA!
Quick too


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> It's sure not in my wheelhouse
> But, yeah
> Those guys amaze me
> Watched one work once
> WHOA!
> Quick too


Mine neither, I guess that's why I'm so taken by work like that.

It really is a fun piece. What about protecting it from the elements? Does it need anything such as a coating of lacquer or varnish or anything to help preserve it?


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> What about protecting it from the elements? Does it need anything such as a coating of lacquer or varnish or anything to help preserve it?



Well, it sure looks like it needs it

Gonna soak it in linseed oil

Then seal the crap outa it with some sorta poison from the paint store

I'll be asking the experts

It had a broken piece of the axe
I drilled and pinned it back on


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Well, it sure looks like it needs it
> 
> Gonna soak it in linseed oil
> 
> Then seal the crap outa it with some sorta poison from the paint store
> 
> I'll be asking the experts
> 
> It had a broken piece of the axe
> I drilled and pinned it back on


Love the linseed oil idea!

One other suggestion, Sikkens. We have friends who have a partial log home, and they swear by the stuff.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> One other suggestion, Sickens



Yeah, it sickens me too

We'll see


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Well that just takes the cake!


White cake?


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh... you gotta love that! Wow!


I think my lady loved it more than me

It may be my replacement when I take the dirt nap

Y'all gotta admit....there's some definite resemblance


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> I think my lady loved it more than me
> 
> It may be my replacement when I take the dirt nap
> 
> Y'all gotta admit....there's some definite resemblance
> 
> View attachment 102879


Indeed I do love it, and really enjoy your company, too, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

This morn's rise wasn't all that spectacular, but sometimes the pastels do it for me.



Takin' ol' Sol awhile to burn thru

Turned around once I got back to the porch

He's doin' jus' fine



Yesterday was my lady and I's 51st anniversary

We celebrated by taking a hot bath in the cold morn.....scurrying back to the cabin...throwing some clothes on.......and goin' to town

Fun trip

Dined at Taco Time...drive thru of course

Love their Taco burgers
Thing is, it gets too sloppy for this beard
So, knowing where and what we were gonna eat....we took bowls and forks

Proceeded to the nursery to pick up a few tomato plants to toughen up or freeze to death here in the mountains

Oh, then pick up mini me
(I already got her another drop spindle to add to her collection), so our celebration was complete

Was a fun day

and night;

Slept like petrified logs after a bit of frolic

Today...stack a bit of wood, do other chores......make more chipnic tables

This retirement gig still rocks


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Anniversary, Gary and yer Lady!


----------



## C'est Moi

Happy belated anniversary, Gary and Missus.   Hope you have many more.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Happy Anniversary, Gary!

Any many more!


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> Happy belated anniversary, Gary and Missus.  Hope you have many more.



Thanks, CM....not really belated (we tend to celebrate occasions for days...sometimes weeks)



Meanderer said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gary and yer Lady!



...and thank you, coolest of ol' dudes



Aunt Marg said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gary!
> 
> Any many more!


Thanks, AM

Ya know...'many more' don't seem so important any more

Another'n….now* tha*t has some bearing


----------



## Pinky

Happy Anniversary to you and your Lady, Gary .. you have a unique and fun way of celebrating :


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, CM....not really belated (we tend to celebrate occasions for days...sometimes weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> ...and thank you, coolest of ol' dudes
> 
> 
> Thanks, AM
> 
> Ya know...'many more' don't seem so important any more
> 
> Another'n….now* tha*t has some bearing


Love your outlook, Gary, keep on staying young at heart!


----------



## Gary O'

Pinky said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and your Lady, Gary .. you have a unique and fun way of celebrating


Thank you, Pinky
'unique'....I do like that


----------



## treeguy64

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## treeguy64




----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thanks, my brother

Turns out, today was feed the chippies day (my lady did all the chores before I woke up)


----------



## Gary O'

iPhones are not known for their clarity...or much else

Anyway, the goldens have picked up where we left off last June
Matter of fact, they are even tamer
Not sure if that's a good thing

They do love their peanuts



My little buddy was jus' too quick to snap him while hand feeding 

But here he comes



Somehow he was able to cram in another peanut ....in spite of the ten he already had in his cheeks





Did I mention they were tamer this year?
For some reason, dining on my foot seemed the appropriate thing to do 
(pardon the florescent feet and weird toes, they don't get out much, and my toes have been thru hell...and, apparently, back)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, glad to hear you're keepin' them on your toes!


----------



## Gary O'

So, I got serious with these chipnic tables
They're all over the web for anywhere from $15usd to $38

Thought.....'hmmmm....I could whip theses out to sell for 10-12 bucks and net 8-10

After fiddling with some easy fixtures, I put myself into production



This represents over ten units



Made 5 in less than an hour (I figger my time is free)




Who knows, I might make a buck


----------



## Gary O'

Pssst......wanna see what an ol' fat man wears in the woods?

Careful

Kinda scary


----------



## Pinky

Gary O' said:


> Pssst......wanna see what an ol' fat man wears in the woods?
> 
> Careful
> 
> Kinda scary
> 
> 
> View attachment 103465


I wish I could stand out in the sun with just shorts on


----------



## Gary O'

Pinky said:


> I wish I could stand out in the sun with just shorts o


It's easy

Jus' move to the deep woods

My bud told me he's scared....for the bears


----------



## Lakeland living

Live and let live I say....Many happy days to you both.


----------



## Gary O'

Been hearing this  of a morning

Can't seem to locate where it is, so can't readily identify

Anybody got a clue?

https://youtu.be/fuSG9IeaUlc


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Been hearing this  of a morning
> 
> Can't seem to locate where it is, so can't readily identify
> 
> Anybody got a clue?


All I hear is a low gravelly sounding voice.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Been hearing this  of a morning
> 
> Can't seem to locate where it is, so can't readily identify
> 
> Anybody got a clue?


Gary. My guess is it's a male Finch.


----------



## C'est Moi

I guess I need to take that free hearing test; I can't hear anything but you, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> I guess I need to take that free hearing test; I can't hear anything but you, Gary.


Y'know, on the playback it came out rather muted

I'll try it again later


Aunt Marg said:


> Gary. My guess is it's a male Finch.


Thanks, AM, I'll check that out


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, on the playback it came out rather muted
> 
> I'll try it again later
> 
> Thanks, AM, I'll check that out


Very enjoyable, Gary, I'm glad you posted it!

Looks like a slice of heaven you own!


----------



## Lakeland living

Can hear you find, the bird's song on the other hand not so clear. sorry.


----------



## Lakeland living

Can hear you find, the bird's song on the other hand not so clear. sorry.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Can hear you find, the bird's song on the other hand not so clear.


I thought the same thing

Thanks for telling me, LL


----------



## Gary O'

So I'm getting into the chipnic table thing
Even doing a bit of a promo

Took some pics today for it

If you'd be so kind, need y'all's help in picking which pic to use

Which one gets to ya:

*#1



*

*#2*






*#3*





*#4*





*#5*





*#6*






The star of the show (rather cheap too, got him for peanuts)


----------



## treeguy64

#5. Janet and I agree!


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> #5. Janet and I agree!


That makes three of us


----------



## C'est Moi

I like 1, 5 and 6.   So cute!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> So I'm getting into the chipnic table thing
> Even doing a bit of a promo
> 
> Took some pics today for it
> 
> If you'd be so kind, need y'all's help in picking which pic to use
> 
> Which one gets to ya:
> 
> *#1
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The star of the show (rather cheap too, got him for peanuts)


All the above, but the last picture, the star of the show takes all!

What a cutie!


----------



## Gary O'

Had some folks over
They're builders
Their appreciation of my wood butchering did this ol' heart good

What I enjoyed most was them noticing I hadn't raked up the pin needles, noting no pumice dust
And their appreciation of me not cutting up ever downed tree that has fallen in this forest

They seemed to know downed trees, branches here and there, slow the four legged and two legged creatures down a bit

Made me glad

Some old logs have been here a long time
Some call 'em *silvers*, due to their color
they're still hard as nails
can dull a chain in minutes






Nice moon last night
Thru the trees made it even nicer

Singing coyotes woulda been nice, but didn't happen last night


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> All the above, but the last picture, the star of the show takes all!
> 
> What a cutie!



Yeah, he's my bud

Been finding my peanut stashes.....filching some

While posing this afternoon, he dropped a peanut, shell and all
Then sat back on his haunches and looked at me, like *'Well?'*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, he's my bud
> 
> Been finding my peanut stashes.....flitching some
> 
> While posing this afternoon, he dropped a peanut, shell and all
> Then sat back on his haunches and looked at me, like 'Well?'


That's a sign you're spoiling him, and I like it! 

I'd be spoiling them too!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> That's a sign you're spoiling him, and I like it!


The little turd has wiggled his way into this soul of mine
I'll give him whatever he wants


----------



## Lakeland living

Can't decide between 5 and 6.  Why not use both??


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Can't decide between 5 and 6. Why not use both??


I jus' might use 'em all

Thing is, the pics would be smaller

Prolly goin' with 5

And maybe this'n;


----------



## Lakeland living

They all have their good points.


----------



## Ken N Tx

#5.....


----------



## Gary O'

Got a lot done today, but a portion of the afternoon was dedicated to filling the Nikon with chippie antics

My little buddy saw me from afar






came a runnin'

Had to put my tools down and go get a pocket full of peanuts





















seconds were involved











...and thirds






some petting ensued 











Wife sez she wouldn't be surprised to see me come into the cabin with him in my pocket

I'll be working on that


----------



## Gary O'

I swore I'd not take any more deer pics, as they graze our meadow most every evening around dusk.
I do get a hankering for some backstrap ever time I look out the window and see 'em

But I trudged out for a few pics, as they neared our garden

I wouldn't down one if I wanted to (the does s/b carrying)

















….and there's always one to ham it up in front of the camera

Nice alien pose, Bambi


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Got a lot done today, but a portion of the afternoon was dedicated to filling the Nikon with chippie antics
> 
> My little buddy saw me from afar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came a runnin'
> 
> Had to put my tools down and go get a pocket full of peanuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seconds were involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and thirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some petting ensued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife sez she wouldn't be surprised to see me come into the cabin with him in my pocket
> 
> I'll be working on that


----------



## Gary O'

Know what's funny?
We've got a whole mess of acorns from when we were in town

The chippies haven't touched 'em


----------



## Meanderer

Chattanooga Chip-chip!🐿


----------



## Gary O'

Morn (just before 6A) from our cabin window

Gonna storm a bit today


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Got a lot done today, but a portion of the afternoon was dedicated to filling the Nikon with chippie antics
> 
> My little buddy saw me from afar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came a runnin'
> 
> Had to put my tools down and go get a pocket full of peanuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seconds were involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and thirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some petting ensued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife sez she wouldn't be surprised to see me come into the cabin with him in my pocket
> 
> I'll be working on that


This just melts my heart!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> This just melts my heart!


Mine too

They pretty much own me


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Mine too
> 
> They pretty much own me


You made my day posting this, Gary!

Look how pretty the little ones colouration is! Have to say that little one owns me, too!

Not hard to tell you are his/her buddy.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Look how pretty the little ones colouration is!


Yeah, I think that's why they are called *Golden Mantled *

They're protected in this area

…..and I'm the sentry


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I think that's why they are called *Golden Mantled *
> 
> They're protected in this area
> 
> …..and I'm the sentry


I just love the relationship you share with them!

I'll never tire of what nature has to offer.

Keep spoiling all the little ones that you can, Gary! So lovely.


----------



## Meanderer

Ideal, for places with a lot of Bird-traffic!


----------



## Gary O'

Y'know, not all morning rises are spectacular

some are just mornings

Good to have 'em though








Especially while having breakfast with a tiny friend


----------



## Gary O'

Unseasonably warm here
Rather thick air
in the 80s (F)
Knocked off projects just a bit ago (7:30p here)

A boom of thunder and a clap of lightening was my entry into the cabin this evening
My lady was quite impressed

The unsettled sky and humid air this afternoon told me everything I needed to know












Funny, dark in one spot
Sunny in another











Not the biggest of deals
Unless you live in the woods

Anyway, it's right on top of us

Several claps/booms
Loud

Quite entertaining

Prolly not the best time to say *'keep a fire'*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Ideal, for places with a lot of Bird-traffic!


oh I love this traffic light home. And the little chipmunk train Meanderer, so cute!


----------



## Lakeland living

Yup out of the ordinary here too.  two days in a row 30c. Two storms missed us completely. Today 27 and some gentle rain, we really need it up here, getting bone dry.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Yup out of the ordinary here too.


Yeah, these two pics pretty much say it all


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Funny, dark in one spot
> Sunny in another


I love when that happens.

What an entry you made with that weather!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> What an entry you made with that weather!



Gotta keep the little lady entertained

Now to figger out an encore


----------



## Gary O'

The storm has blown east








…..and just like that, it's as though it never happened








Gotta love the mountains


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, how's the birdhouse business going?  Are you still doing that?  I miss the birdhouse pix.

Love the squirrels, though.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, how's the birdhouse business going? Are you still doing that?


Oh, yeah
I've gotta complete an order of six from a local guy, then hit the nurseries

Some of the boutiques are hinting at re-opening, and the farmer's market ladies are still open, 
so next time we go to town, we'll stop in to some places.

Thing is, making these requires some shop time, and it's hard for me to remain in the shop in summer
Even with the doors and windows wide open


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> The storm has blown east


Well now
Turns out our little lightening shindig was not just all show

Wondered why our tiny mountain looked all hazy with smoke wafting around it's foothills 



The marsh to the east of us has a wildfire going
It's only 320 acres, and fire fighters seem to have it under control
But, heck
A marsh on fire?

Guess there's a first time for everything

Guess cattails burn.....rather quickly


----------



## Gary O'

The changing of the seasons has been rather evident the last few days

It's as though spring is at war with summer, not yet willing to cede it's grasp

This morning was no exception

Some pretty large hail pelted the crap outa the metal roof of our cabin while breakfasting
The metal roof exaggerates the sound of rain, and (heh) hail

So I stepped out to have a closer look

Large hail, indeed


----------



## Gary O'

Funny, living at the edge of civilization has always been deemed a bit risky.

But, reading up on the riots, let alone the crud virus, living in the sticks seems rather safe.
Seems a day to day thing in the cities.

Winter is like that here
Actually, it's hour by hour, as you never quite know what's gonna blow in
But, I'll take it
Nature has a way of aligning priorities

Town? 
Hard get yer hands on something worthy to do
Seems folks wait for some sorta approval, or some official to do something

Here?
Best git with it
Nobody's gonna do it for ya

I'm good with that


----------



## Lakeland living

Just read an update this morning, more covid cases showing up, looks like Ontario is going back into the isolation bit for another month at least.
      Up here, just a light rain this morning so no wood pile today. A trip to town this morning, picking up a few things, hot cup of coffee watching the rain walk up to the shore here.  Humming bird checking the windows now me...lol


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Humming bird checking the windows now me...lol


Dontcha love it
Had one fly right up to my face, about a foot from my nose, and hover there


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Dontcha love it
> Had one fly right up to my face, about a foot from my nose, and hover there


....mebbe someday, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanwhile

I finished the private order today
Told the guy, _*'if yer not happy, I'll take 'em back' *_(I have many places I can sell these now)
The guy was happy
I really don't care to do private orders
It puts me under pressure to perform above my normal standard of acceptance

…...aaand, this time I put 'em into production mode
certain stages of completion
It became more of a work thing, and not so much in '*creating'*

I'm not gonna do that again

I'll make 'em
Folks can either buy 'em.....or not


----------



## Gary O'

Today was extraordinarily nice
Maybe _edenic_  is the adjective 
Temps low 70s
Gentle sun

We both had many chores
Sometimes they came together
Everything flowed

After all was done, we bathed, in tub and sun

There's something to be said for bathing outside 

Had a light meal at the picnic table, then strolled the woods and meadow


The lupine are in bloom



...and other blue flowers with no name





I wouldn't complain if tomorrow was the same


However, looks like I'll need to mow the lawn....


----------



## Meanderer

"Up, and Adam"!☀


----------



## Gary O'

2nd day of ideal weather

2nd day of 'sun' bathing

Man, somewhere, people are paying good money to do this


These aren't my feet (yer welcome)


----------



## Gary O'

Great moon tonight


----------



## Lakeland living

Weren't me, my butt was in my chair feet up eying a nice full moon. ( real one)
  Howled a couple of times, helping a neighbor out...lol he tries to get the wolves to answer him when they are up.
 Scares his partner to know end. She was outside one winter night years ago, myself and another neighbor went out
to howl at the moon.   Surprised the h...l out of me when they answered. The real wolves I mean.


----------



## RadishRose

How idyllic it all sounds  @Gary O' bathing and dining al fresco.

I had to laugh at the "other blue flower with no name"... I've seen those around my whole life and never looked up their name.

Is Carl still around?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> So I'm getting into the chipnic table thing
> Even doing a bit of a promo
> 
> Took some pics today for it
> 
> If you'd be so kind, need y'all's help in picking which pic to use
> 
> Which one gets to ya:
> 
> *#1
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The star of the show (rather cheap too, got him for peanuts)


----------



## Pinky

#2 and #6, though all are adorable


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Is Carl still around?


Carl has been busy

Reeeeal busy

I think I'm feeding his grandkids


----------



## Gary O'

Pinky said:


> #2 and #6, though all are adorable


Thanx Pinky, but #5 is in all the stores now


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Thanx Pinky, but #5 is in all the stores now
> 
> View attachment 108397


You're going to be a rich man with these Chip-Nics and birdhouses. The houses are beautiful, like from a Hobbit's fantasy woodland. I just love the stuff!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You're going to be a rich man with these Chip-Nics and birdhouses.



I think I've proven riches prolly won't be realized in these endeavors.....but it's fun, and I haven't lost money.



RadishRose said:


> The houses are beautiful, like from a Hobbit's fantasy woodland.* I just love the stuff!*


Me too

The latest one on the shop bench is gonna be called *Medusa*
Really twisty roots intertwined in themselves
I'll take a pic of it when it's done


Unless...….it doesn't become what I envision
Then I'll take a pic of the fire


----------



## RadishRose

Medusa! One of my favorite myths. Scary but attractive. I have one here if it's any help, but she's a bit much.


----------



## Gary O'

Yup

That's pretty much what the next abode is becoming


----------



## Gary O'

Knocked off doing stuff today
My lady wanted to see where the marsh burn was

Rather close to the base of our little mount Yamsay 


Went there
Looked like the same ol' marsh


So, we turned back around and journeyed nearer our place
Lotsa logging roads thru there

See, we get the sun rises
Viewing our little Mt Yamsay 20 mi east




But sunsets, none
Too close to the base of the Cascade mountains to the west













Still;

lotsa deer

an Elk

Nobody but us

A fun trip

We're gonna do more of those


----------



## Gary O'

Well now
It's midnight
June 7

…..and it's snowing

gotta love the mountains


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Medusa! One of my favorite myths. Scary but attractive. I have one here if it's any help, but she's a bit much.



Well, the little lady* 'Medusa*' is done
Pardon all the pics, but I got a bit shutter nuts

This thing may just drive an unsuspecting new tenant over the edge
Then again.....they already do have bird brains
































Personally, I'm more fond of the 'plain jane' I took much less time on
But hadta give Medusa's twists a good go































....aaaaaaand, after all the chores (from yesterday's neglect), I still had time
for a cuppa joe during what has become my favorite part of day

early even

Guess I like it 'cause it matches the season of this life
Darkness comes
But rays of brightness prevail here and there....for yet a time


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary

Morning

It's happening yet again


----------



## RadishRose

Holy Medusa! 

In  way I like it, but do prefer the plainer version. But, in a big yard, with no others around, it would be outstanding!

You're somethin' else Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> In way I like it, but do prefer the plainer version. But, in a big yard, with no others around, it would be outstanding!


 
I'm right there with ya, RR



RadishRose said:


> You're somethin' else Gary!



Yes, I've heard that before
Could go either way
Has gone both ways

Well, the morn is almost over

I best get into 'something else'
(my lady's raised beds ain't gonna raise themselves)


----------



## Treacle

I am so pleased I found this Forum. How, I do not know. Think I was being directed by some external force as I'm going through a bad time but to see the beauty of your home (I love wood - I have a piece 100+years old which I feed with a beeswax), to experience your poetry and see such beautiful photos,  I feel blessed.  Thank you. Having a ball on this Forum


----------



## RadishRose

xxxxx


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> xxxxx


OOOO


----------



## Gary O'

Treacle said:


> I am so pleased I found this Forum. How, I do not know. Think I was being directed by some external force as I'm going through a bad time but to see the beauty of your home (I love wood - I have a piece 100+years old which I feed with a beeswax), to experience your poetry and see such beautiful photos, I feel blessed. Thank you. Having a ball on this Forum


Hey, Teacle.....that is so very kind of you to say.
Thank *You*

I'm very happy to be a part of these *Senior Forums*, and if someone enjoys a thread of mine, well, mission accomplished.

A bunch of fun folks here

Cheers
and *Welcome*


----------



## Gary O'

Took a bit of time in the day to jaunt 25 miles and get the mail

On the way, discovered a little roadside bistro

The baldy was really into that deer
Hardly flinched when we slowed







Of course I had to play;












Get home and Zippy is gorging on the suet block






Turns out he doesn't care much to be watched while dining, either


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> Took a bit of time in the day to jaunt 25 miles and get the mail
> 
> On the way, discovered a little roadside bistro
> 
> The baldy was really into that deer
> Hardly flinched when we slowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I had to play;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get home and Zippy is gorging on the suet block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out he doesn't care much to be watched while dining, either


----------



## Gary O'

The first raised bed is done
Having to design on the fly requires patient, slow, thought filled work

This one turned out without mid build changes

Instead of buying 2x2s I bought 2x4s and ripped them to 2x2
(yes, I'm a cheap bastard)

Due to the various critters, we have to screen everything





the cedar interior should last a long while




Since the framework is SPF, I'll stain all but the cedar interior on next ones
They'll then last long enough for us old folks

I may not even have to stain, since we don't get a whole lotta rain
But, easier to stain the framework before assembly


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> The first raised bed is done
> Having to design on the fly requires patient, slow, thought filled work
> 
> This one turned out without mid build changes
> 
> Instead of buying 2x2s I bought 2x4s and ripped them to 2x2
> (yes, I'm a cheap bastard)
> 
> Due to the various critters, we have to screen everything
> 
> View attachment 109234
> 
> View attachment 109235
> 
> the cedar interior should last a long while
> 
> View attachment 109236
> 
> 
> Since the framework is SPF, I'll stain all but the cedar interior on next ones
> They'll then last long enough for us old folks
> 
> I may not even have to stain, since we don't get a whole lotta rain
> But, easier to stain the framework before assembly


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> The first raised bed is done
> Having to design on the fly requires patient, slow, thought filled work
> 
> This one turned out without mid build changes
> 
> Instead of buying 2x2s I bought 2x4s and ripped them to 2x2
> (yes, I'm a cheap bastard)
> 
> Due to the various critters, we have to screen everything
> 
> View attachment 109234
> 
> View attachment 109235
> 
> the cedar interior should last a long while
> 
> View attachment 109236
> 
> 
> Since the framework is SPF, I'll stain all but the cedar interior on next ones
> They'll then last long enough for us old folks
> 
> I may not even have to stain, since we don't get a whole lotta rain
> But, easier to stain the framework before assembly


Fine work -  cedar lasts a while for sure. Very nice - whatca going grow?


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful.

No stain. Walnut oil. (?)


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> whatca going grow?


That's my lady's dept
I heard 'kale', among other considerations


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> No stain. Walnut oil. (?)


Linseed oil

The 2nd one I'm working on now will be stain/sealed


----------



## RadishRose

I'm afraid stain will flavor the soil, but I really don't know.  Just chin-waggin'.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I'm afraid stain will flavor the soil, but I really don't know.  Just chin-waggin'.


My lady had that same concern
The soil won't be touching anything but cedar


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> My lady had that same concern
> The soil won't be touching anything but cedar


I'm approx. half done with the 2nd one
It's behind the first one
Just stained 2x2 framework


----------



## Lakeland living

Years ago helped a friend put together a very large table for his family get togethers. It sat 18 people. 
He used a linseed oil on it, food grade I believe was what he was saying. 
   Nice looking cribs, looking like I will be doing some thing similar.


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, I see... well, after you eat those veggies and wake up in the morning with 

MinWax lettered across your forehead, you'll know why!


----------



## Gary O'

Great, getting calls from the retail places
They 'need' more bird houses

I've never gotten calls from them
I've always dropped by to check my inventory

'Course, I've never tried to keep up during this time of year

Thing is, I'm in the middle of building raised beds, and helping my lady do her gardening
And, given it's normally late to be doing this, it's right on time here in the mountains
Our 'growing' season is a couple months (July thru Aug.....maybe some of Sept)

Don't like being under the gun, and behind


Don't like working in the shop on sunny days

Guess the prices need to go up...….

Got a couple stormy days showing in the forcast
Guess I best get busy

Wait, priorities

coffee first


Then there's that necessary 2nd sleep....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe a sign on the shop door would help!






or you could blame it on the virus.


----------



## Meanderer

Hey...if Keebler can do it, so can "Gary and the Chipmunks"!


----------



## Gary O'

Got the 2nd raised bed finished

Not unhappy






Wife and I will haul 'em over to the garden
Put 'em on paving blocks
And fill 'em with soil

They're hers from there on

I may begin on a real green house next
Gonna be tricky
It'll need a bit of heat for nights


----------



## treeguy64

The problem with success, to wit, your retailers needing more bird houses, is that something enjoyable soon becomes a duty, a routine. Yeah, you're under the gun. Deadlines, deadlines......

In my semi-retirement, I no longer wake up that excited to go run bids and do the jobs they get me. Once I'm on the job, I enjoy the work, but sometimes, in Austin's 100°+ temperatures.........

At some point, I think it becomes a matter of, "Do I really want to keep doing this?" That's a tough question to answer, for all motivated, successful people, but sooner or later, you do have to answer it.


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> At some point, I think it becomes a matter of, "Do I really want to keep doing this?"


Answered that one back in 2015, when I retired and moved to the cabin
The pressing issues of business were stimulating, that's for sure
I called my own shots, and I was my worst task master
Ate it like candy





It carried over to building these cabins
Couldn't slow down

I've now slowed down
Still work a good day
But the pace is a bit more sane

A different kind of joy

No complaints 

I do like the retired me


----------



## treeguy64

In truth, I was speaking strictly to the building of your great bird houses. Will you continue to enjoy building them if you're trying to meet some daily/ weekly/monthly quota?


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> In truth, I was speaking strictly to the building of your great bird houses. Will you continue to enjoy building them if you're trying to meet some daily/ weekly/monthly quota?



I picked up on that
And broadened it a bit

The direct answer;
No
Never

I'll pull my shingle




A very wise man counseled me on this early on

His likeness;




Answers to Jim

We were one on this then and I've not wavered

Reality;
There is no money in this
Oh, it's nice to pick up two/three hundred bucks on a trip to town
But, the fun in creating and reveling in folk's enjoyment
That's the_ 'money'_

If it comes to some sorta real pressure....I'll just start giving them away

Or

As Jim counseled; 'raise the price'


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you can always turn back to the basics for awhile.......


----------



## Gary O'

Cold out
Sunny, but cold
Good day to work in the shop

Finished up a couple more avian abodes

One turned out to be a new fav






It was mesmerizingly fun to let the roots find a way around
















I've started making the entries larger






Not totally happy with the weather cap, but it was different






anyway, it's the new shop inventory favorite







The other became an also ran
But I was compelled to incorporate this crazy looking root that, to me,
looked like a wild boar's head hooked to a lizard body
















Got done early enough to scope out the tiny meadow flora with my lady











first bit of yarrow this year







My other evening adventure was viewing sun and shadows
(It's becoming my favorite thing to do at dusk)








Sometimes I just let wooden me do that


----------



## Gary O'

I've got this pile of deer antlers
Considering mounting and hanging on the shop walls

I know, I know......lotsa folks don't like to see 'trophies' of animal kills
I really don't care one way or another
At the time, it was meat...dinner.....many dinners

I just can't bring myself to tossing 'em

Most are 4 point (8 point eastern count)

I've got plenty of gnarly wood

Any suggestions?


----------



## Meanderer

Hat racks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Hat racks!


Well, there ya go

Hat racks it is

Thanks ol' pard


----------



## Aunt Bea

How about a cribbage board.






https://www.petersenshunting.com/editorial/5-unique-uses-for-shed-antlers/272452


----------



## Pinky

Aunt Bea said:


> How about a cribbage board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.petersenshunting.com/editorial/5-unique-uses-for-shed-antlers/272452


How unique!


----------



## Meanderer

Mebbe something to help with the paperwork!


----------



## Meanderer

Or to keep a light!


----------



## jerry old

toilet paper holder-good to look at, to costly to buy.

pen holder, uhhuh  I'd pay money for that rascal;


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> I've got this pile of deer antlers
> Considering mounting and hanging on the shop walls
> 
> I know, I know......lotsa folks don't like to see 'trophies' of animal kills
> I really don't care one way or another
> At the time, it was meat...dinner.....many dinners
> 
> I just can't bring myself to tossing 'em
> 
> Most are 4 point (8 point eastern count)
> 
> I've got plenty of gnarly wood
> 
> Any suggestions?


I've seen some nice deer antler chandeliers or lamps.

Something like this:


----------



## Gardenlover

duplicate


----------



## Gary O'

So, I get in from my chores before sundown, and plop into the Lay-Z-Boy
Happen to look out the window
Seems an odd, brightly colored bush is growin' outa the huge currant bush

Step back out

It's just ol' sol, picking out a place to extend his last rays

Had to go back in for the Nikon


----------



## Gary O'

Yesterday I thought a day couldn't get any better

...that was yesterday

I hope I'm not disappointed in heaven

The sun shown to 88°F

A bath, soaking up sun and water, never felt so good

Our summer bathe room






Geezer attached;











Naked I came....








Managed to finish another avian abode

But forgot something
Notice what it is?











Also forgot to mow the 'lawn' again








Still fat though






Eventide didn't disappoint


----------



## Gardenlover

You're living the life that many dream about having - it's heartwarming to see your deep-felt gratitude and appreciation.
Thanks so very much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Thanks so very much for sharing it with us.


Hey, pard, thank *YOU*

A good lot of us here enjoy sharing pieces of their lives
I'm no exception

Our abode is ever so humble

But, turns out, the simple life can be as fulfilling as one cares to make it

At least it has for me


----------



## MarciKS

~honks & waves~


----------



## Gary O'

Always discovering different stuff out here

Like this  pine apple core

Those darn chippies


----------



## Meanderer

Pine cone art....


----------



## Gary O'

Took the day off, sorta
Yeah, the 4th
But, more than that, my lady and I have been hard at it the last few days
It was time
Time to take

We sat a bit in the camp chair
watching
a flock (murder) of crows flew thru

Got the Nikon

They were gone

But got a lousy pic of a mourning dove on the wing

Can you see it?





...didn't think so


The pine tree with the suet cage can be entertaining






Of course, Zippy has to get into the act






Woody has been quite frequent
Took these a few hours ago












Then we watched an amazing thing transpire

The dining woody took his little meal around the tree
...and fed it to his (her?) mate, beak to beak

Put the Nikon away
….and sat back to watch two avian beings show us how to go out to dinner

It lasted about a half hour

Day maker


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Day maker


I'll say!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary I just loved the visit with you guys out there. Gave me several smiles.

I did see the dove, it's to the left.

Was it a perch missing from the avian abode? Otherwise, I don't know.

Oh yes, the tub is out again. Nice legs ya got.

Thanks for a great time!


----------



## RadishRose

@Meanderer , those antler items are pretty neat, perfect for a cabin or lodge. I understand they shed them, so no lives are taken. (if I'm wrong, I don't want to know)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Was it a perch missing from the avian abode? Otherwise, I don't know


I'd forgotten the trim pieces that normally go under the eaves
Turns out, it may be better (?)


----------



## RadishRose

I didn't notice, but if you put the trim on, I have a feeling I'd like it better.......you're the artist anyway!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I didn't notice, but if you put the trim on, I have a feeling I'd like it better.......you're the artist anyway!


Yeah, as carpenters know, trim boards cover mistakes/imperfections

These skewed avian abodes are no exception
I can't leave a gap between the eave and wall and feel good about it
So, trim boards it is
I used to rip curved limbs for trim
However, limbs have these little hard places...that catch in the blade of a table saw
Sending shrapnel ever which way
Couple times past my ear, and I decided to carve them from cedar with the dremel


----------



## RadishRose

Quality Abodes. I had to look up Dremel, found out its a brand, hahaha.

Yes, you need to be careful!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I had to look up Dremel, found out its a brand, hahaha.


I've come to use it almost exclusively….almost
Along with a jig saw, and my sliding miter saw

I have a love/hate thing with the Dremel tool
I always have two hooked up with different blades so I can alternate when needed without stopping to change blades
Dremel thinks a lot of their blades and charge accordingly
Shopped on line for knock offs
Pennies on the dollar, and just as good


----------



## RadishRose

I thought of your work when I saw this-


----------



## Gary O'

Heard a huge thump on the cabin roof yesterday morn while sippin' coffee

Thought sure a tree had fallen on our cabin
Went out to have a look

Nuthin'
Not even a big limb around the perimeter 

Then smelt something akin to wet dog

Apparently, a big cat had jumped down from a tree limb

Now, my wife is spooked
...wants me to accompany her to the privy in the dark of night
with a gun
I gave her the gun

After a few weeks of not seeing the huge critters, one sometimes forgets they're out here
We've had wildcats on our roof before

Prolly old
But a big cat is still a big cat


That crash on our roof was loud 
Most likely a cougar


----------



## RadishRose

Yikes, or maybe a bear!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Yikes, or maybe a bear!


Heh, a bear woulda made a dent

The blackies we get here just mosey thru.....mess things up......mosey on down the path


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Quality Abodes. I had to look up Dremel, found out its a brand, hahaha


Yeah
They're definitely my go to tools



I've discovered (or somebody told me, can't remember) that using a dark stain for just the grain rises will make the finish pop

So, I've been lightly feathering in the dark stain

pre stain cedar board



stained



stained and oiled






...and now, boys 'n gurls, you know my little secret


----------



## RadishRose

How nice!


----------



## Meanderer

For the townie birds....


----------



## Gary O'

The sunny days are getting redundant

High 70s
Lows in the 20s
As far as the forecast cares to show

No complaints

around 6a this morn;



My poor lady
Has to cover her veggies ever night, around 8p

..and uncover everthing in the morn when the temps reach mid 50s

Miss one day...or night, and they turn to limp brown stringy things


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Miss one day...or night, and they turn to limp brown stringy things


Getting dry down here!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Getting dry down here!!!


Heard about that

Wife's got folks down there


----------



## Gary O'

July is turning into the month of weird animal activity

My lady and I were sitting in our directors camp chairs around dusk last night
(BTW, those director's camp chairs just plain rock)
We've kinda made a habit of doing that, of late
Kinda cool our jets and discuss the day's events and thoughts of tomorrow
.....and watch the wild life stroll thru (mostly deer.....lotsa deer)

Suddenly about a dozen deer are on the dead run thru the meadow
A cougar is right behind 'em
Wife and I just look at each other......like* 'WTF just happened?!'*

We've found ourselves doing this on several evening occasions
Way it is out here
But none like this

Didn't have time to get camera or gun
Just watch prey and predator whoosh thru

Haven't heard the coyotes sing their evening songs of late
Maybe the mountain lion has something to do with that

Now I'm pretty sure my thoughts were right about what it was that landed on or roof the other morning


----------



## Gary O'

So, the Steller's Jays have been trying to fool everbody for a very long time.

Them, and the woodys have been somewhat dominant over the smaller beings of late

But, the jays have an edge
They give out a screamin' eagle sound to clear the feeding station before they land
Never associated their fakery with clearing the table, until last night
Saw it happen

Just another event out here


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, I've found this thread of yours very calming.  Might sound silly, but it's just a peaceful place to come and see what's happening in the world beyond protests and viruses and politicians and God knows what all.  I think your stuff is more important when you take time to think about it.  And it'll be here, hopefully, long after all the other loud crazy stuff is gone.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, I've found this thread of yours very calming. Might sound silly, but it's just a peaceful place to come and see what's happening in the world beyond protests and viruses and politicians and God knows what all.


Not silly at all, fine lady.
There's a peace here unmatched
It's why we're here

Granted, winters, although beautiful, are rugged
Heh, summers will lull you a bit
But, after a few winters, and yer still here, you have a knowledge 
Not many get thru the first one

But, yeah


Butterfly said:


> And it'll be here, hopefully, long after all the other loud crazy stuff is gone.



We sure hope so
Yes Ma'am


----------



## Gary O'

Morn
7A






Got a few chores
Changing oil on the gennys
Other necessary things

….but, I have this vision of the afternoon





Ohhhhhh....yeaaaaaahhhh



Gonna be 80


----------



## Gary O'

Starting to get used to these sunny days

Nary a cloud yesterday
Gonna be the same today

I'm a sun worshiper, so this area has become useful;



Body hair is beginning to stand out a bit



Oh, and completed a chipnic table order




Evening in our favorite chairs was nice
We always love recalling the day





Dear Diary;

Thanks for yesterday
Nothing spectacular happened
But, just thanks...... for the standard joys that occurred


----------



## Gary O'

Odd....another day of solid blue sky






Got the chores done

Headed 30 mi south to deliver several chipnic tables to a not so little junk shop
The couple that own it are the nicest folks ever
Really cool stuff there

We usually end up trading for whatever my lady finds

I started to tell the lady what I wanted for my wares
She put her fingers to her lips and said* 'Gary, your wife isn't finished looking....'*

Anyway, it was a fun trip

Got home

Sat

Looked up

Two redtail hawks were being chased by one tiny bird

Got my Nikon

Nothing

for several long minutes

Finally, just focused on the feeding station/watering hole

Woody floated in






Took a big swig

Seems all birds need to tilt their heads back to swallow







Dribbled a river











Then, considered going after more tree bugs






A little wren like being popped in for a nip






Then Mr Robin flitted in for a bob







Contemplated a nip






Went for it






The ol' head tilt to swallow








Of course, nobodies gonna deny my tiny peanut gobbling buddy












took the longest pull of anybeing






several times






Earlier today...during our sunbath, discovered another tiny creature

If I didn't know what honeybees looked like, I'd say this little guy was the epitome

Never seen a bug or bee like him











Just another sweet day

Thank you for this'n, Lord


----------



## MarciKS

I like your squirrel


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> Starting to get used to these sunny days
> 
> Nary a cloud yesterday
> Gonna be the same today
> 
> I'm a sun worshiper, so this area has become useful;
> 
> View attachment 113761
> 
> Body hair is beginning to stand out a bit
> 
> View attachment 113759


Don’t you worry about getting too much sun,@Gary O' ?  Skin cancer and such?


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Don’t you worry about getting too much sun,@Gary O' ? Skin cancer and such?


If that's what gets me, I'll consider myself lucky
…...and be the healthiest looking corpse in the morgue......in places

Ronnie, I've worked and played in the sun all my life
I have freckly onion paper thin skin
If I was to get skin cancer, it woulda been long ago, as I used to burn a lot...a....lot
Now?
My skin is akin to leather

I'm living on borrowed time due to other events and mishaps
Been shot, beat half to death, and hurt in many places.....scars remind me

Whatever I have left, I'm enjoying ever minute
Ol' sol is a good part of that enjoyment

But, thanks for being concerned

BTW, what is yer skin type?
I may need a graft or two of it one day


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> I like your squirrel



Well, Marci, he's a chippie, actually a *Golden Mantled *

And he likes people.....with peanuts


----------



## MarciKS

I love it!!


----------



## Lakeland living

The attached pic is a new neighbor , it took me over a week to get this pic of him. Whenever I go out somewhere  and come back he is sitting on the deck. He is always checking things out. Find him on the railing looking in. In the door way of my shed checking that out. Replacing a door and in he came. .
     Took a while to get him out , Zeus would follow him around but not do anything but watch. Finally finished the door and left it open. He popped up, a drink of water and out he went.
     The strange part, he was back at the door (outside) giving a few chitters every few seconds. I went  out , off he went. A few minutes later he was back at the door. Zeus just stood watching him.  The two of them just eying each other. They are still doing it. Zeus will be out there, Bud is not far. Life is never without surprises....lol  He never lets me get close, pick up camera he is gone.
     Supply trip tomorrow  . Might be some peanuts in it.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> He never lets me get close, pick up camera he is gone.


Looks like our regular little (cute as a bug's ear) chippies here
They're noticeably smaller than the goldens
And, here, quite shy, only eating from the feeding station


----------



## Gary O'

Hotter today
Noticed a couple odd (to me) plants

Saw this while lying face down on the lounge







Said to my lady* 'That's the biggest dandelion fuzz ball I've ever seen'*

She kindly corrected me
*'Uh, that's salsify'*






She's the plant wizard
Still kinda creeps me out when she puts some strange looking wild vegetation in our salads
Especially if it has flowers on it

Here's something else within eyeshot of our sunbath area... that seems I've seen in my salad

Looks to be ready to bloom
I better stock up on thousand island to drown it






The robins have been cruising the huge currant bush of late






They're turning red






When I first saw them come on, five years ago, I thought* Huckleberries!!*

Wife sez* 'Nada...currants'*

I argued with her...until I ate a few
Little to no taste
Gotta sugar the crap outa them

Moving along, my little peanut hogging fur ball got a bit aggressive this evening
while we sat in our yard chairs

Came up and sat on my shoe several times
...waiting to be fed






Then, after ignoring him, from a dozen sessions of shoe begging

He decided to climb my leg....get my attention






Thought sure he'd dig a claw into me, but he was careful
His little claws didn't leave a mark, and were barely felt


----------



## MarciKS

OMG how precious!!


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> Hotter today
> Noticed a couple odd (to me) plants
> 
> Saw this while lying face down on the lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said to my lady* 'That's the biggest dandelion fuzz ball I've ever seen'*
> 
> She kindly corrected me
> *'Uh, that's salsify'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's the plant wizard
> Still kinda creeps me out when she puts some strange looking wild vegetation in our salads
> Especially if it has flowers on it
> 
> Here's something else within eyeshot of our sunbath area... that seems I've seen in my salad
> 
> Looks to be ready to bloom
> I better stock up on thousand island to drown it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The robins have been cruising the huge currant bush of late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're turning red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw them come on, five years ago, I thought* Huckleberries!!*
> 
> Wife sez* 'Nada...currants'*
> 
> I argued with her...until I ate a few
> Little to no taste
> Gotta sugar the crap outa them
> 
> Moving along, my little peanut hogging fur ball got a bit aggressive this evening
> while we sat in our yard chairs
> 
> Came up and sat on my shoe several times
> ...waiting to be fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, after ignoring him, from a dozen sessions of shoe begging
> 
> He decided to climb my leg....get my attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought sure he'd dig a claw into me, but he was careful
> His little claws didn't leave a mark, and were barely felt


When we were very small kids (note I wrote small kid (s) as I still consider myself a big kid in a large body) we would pick the 'dandelion fuzz ball' and blow on it to tell the time. So if it all went by 3 blows and you just had the stalk  it was 3 o'clock etc etc. Don't know why? Maybe it was some sort of game we picked up or perhaps we just were a dysfunctional family!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Treacle said:


> When we were very small kids (note I wrote small kid (s) as I still consider myself a big kid in a large body)


Say it, little sister!

I hope I never grow up!

…..and at this juncture, doubt I ever will


----------



## Gary O'

Treacle said:


> we would pick the 'dandelion fuzz ball' and blow on it


Yeah, we did that too

I remember like yesterday...

My buddy, Bobby Clem. accidently sucked in when he shoulda blowed
Inhaled half a fuzz ball
We all got a good laugh over that
Think I'll drop him a line
Remind him

Second thought.....maybe not

He's a bit bigger now


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> Say it, little sister!
> 
> I hope I never grow up!
> 
> …..and at this juncture, doubt I ever will
> 
> View attachment 114002
> 
> 
> View attachment 114004


If I should die laughing Gary O this little sister says thanks


----------



## jerry old

Gary O:
Your post and photos kind of have us all living with the critters, the snows of winter,
going to town for supplies...
Were curious, 'Wonder what Gary's doing in the woods today?'  look forward to the history and current events you post...


----------



## Gary O'

jerry old said:


> 'Wonder what Gary's doing in the woods today?' l


The day's only half over.....who knows

One thing for sure
The sun bath is a given
A naked Gary O' tends to blend in with the critters
So, woods life as usual


----------



## Gary O'

jerry old said:


> 'Wonder what Gary's doing in the woods today?'


Not a whole lot

As my custom of late
Enjoyed the contrasting tones of pre dusk






Stepped out around 6A this morn with that first cup

Mr Hoppy was present
First sighting of him this summer






This time of the season brings what has become typical
Grasshoppers
Thousands...hundreds of thousands

I do believe sci-fi directors have been influenced by these weirdos in the creation of their aliens






Can't see 'em in this pic, but I go on a geezer ego trip by walking thru the meadow with my arms up
My creepy little subjects taking flight, as I walk, paying homage to me* Lord of the Locust*






Well, I best go feed my tiny buds
Demanding little cusses











Right now, you may be thinking* 'geez, what a boring life this ol' dude is leading'*

Heh, least I'm doing

Yer reading what I'm doing


----------



## RadishRose

I just loved all the chippy pics!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I just loved all the chippy pics!



Me too

I've been getting a kick outa the woodies of late

When they peck at a tree, they most always examine, or look for whatever they're after before they go after it

...and when they do this, invariably, they pull their heads back, like they forgot their reading glasses





I may have been in the woods a bit too long


----------



## Gary O'

Took a trip to town to get groceries and a few things

One of them was wunna those tennis racket bug zappers
('tis the season.....might as well make a sport out of it)

Thing is;
They no longer work
Last year's model did just fine
The one I bought doesn't even zap myself






I think the MFGs got some negative feedback, like little kids zapping their brothers or sisters

Yeah, these wouldn't kill a gnat
To prove it, wife and I caught a couple flies with hemostats
Put 'em on the racket
They walked around, then flew away

So, my mind went to work

Squeezed the grids together with my fingers
It's potent enough.....quite the bite

Looked like the plastic grid was too thick to be effective






So, I removed it (after meticulously separating the two halves of the racket)






Then, just added masking tape to keep the three metal grids from touching

(Hey, it's R&D, not wasting time with a meticulous tape job)








...and screwed it back together






Works like the best zapper ever

See a fly within zapper reach.....wave it around above it's head *ZAP!!*!.......dead on the fly

Around dusk, when ol' sol's rays cast long shadows, is the best proving ground

all kindza bugs


----------



## peramangkelder

Meanderer said:


> Pine cone art....


@Meanderer I absolutely love it because I am an avid owl collector and have been for more years than I care to think about
I never thought of making an owl out of pine cones....what a nice idea


----------



## Ken N Tx

Country entertainment!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Gary O' 
Pocket Taser Stun Gun, a great gift for the wife.
> >This was submitted by a guy who purchased his lovely wife a "pocket
> >Taser" for their anniversary.
> >
> > Last weekend I saw something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that
> >sparked my interest. The occasion was our 22nd anniversary and I was
> >looking for a little something extra for my wife Toni. What I came
> >across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized taser. The effects of
> >the taser were suppose to be short lived, with no long-term adverse
> >affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to
> >safety.... WAY TOO COOL!
> >
> > Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home. I
> >loaded two triple-a batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button.
> >
> >Nothing! I was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the
> >button AND pressed it against a metal surface at the same time; I'd
> >get the blue arch of electricity darting back and forth between the
> >prongs.
> >
> > Awesome!!! Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Toni what that
> >burn spot is on the face of her microwave.
> >
> > Okay, so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself
> >that it couldn't be all that bad with only two triple-a batteries,.
> >right?!!!
> >
> > There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie looking on intently
> >(trusting little soul) while I was reading the directions and thinking
> >that I really needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving
> >target. I must admit I thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of
> >a second) and thought better of it. She is such a sweet cat.
> >
> > But, if I was going to give this thing to my wife to protect
> >herself against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would work
> >as advertised. Am I wrong?
> >
> > So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my
>reading
> >glasses perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in
> >one hand, taser in another.
> >
> > The directions said that a one-second burst would shock and
> >disorient your assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause
> >muscle spasms and a major loss of bodily control; a three-second burst
> >would purportedly make your assailant flop on the ground like a fish
> >out of water. Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting
> >the batteries.
> >
> > All the while I'm looking at this little device measuring about 5"
> >long, less than 3/4 inch in circumference; pretty cute really (and
> >loaded with two itsy, bitsy triple-a batteries) thinking to myself,
> >"*no possible way*!"
> >
> > What happened next is almost beyond description, but I'll do my
> >best.....I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on with her head cocked to
> >one side as to say, "don't do it master," reasoning that a one-second
> >burst from such a tiny little ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad.. I
> >decided to give myself a one-second burst just for the heck of it.
> >
> > I touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and HOLY
>
> >*MOTHER, WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION@!@$$!%!@**!!!
> >
> > I'm pretty sure Jessie Ventura ran in through the side door, picked
>me up in the recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over
> >and over and over again. I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the
> >fetal position, with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples
> >on fire, testicles nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked under
> >my body in the oddest position, and tingling in my legs.
> >
> > The cat was standing over me making meowing sounds I had never
>heard before, licking my face, undoubtedly thinking to herself, "do it
> >again, do it again!"
> >
> > Note: If you ever feel compelled to "mug" yourself with a taser,
>one note of caution: there is no such thing as a one-second burst when you
> zap yourself. You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged
> >from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor. A three
> >second burst would be considered conservative.
> >
> > SON-OF-A-.. that hurt like ****!!! A minute or so later (I can't be
sure, as time was a relative thing at that point), I collected my wits
> > (what little I had left), sat up and surveyed the landscape. My bent
>
> >reading glasses were on the mantel of the fireplace. How did they up
> >get there??? My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still
> >twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and
> >my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. *I'm still looking for my testicles.*
> >
> > I'm offering a significant reward for their safe return.


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Pocket Taser Stun Gun, a great gift for the wife.


The little *Love* and *Laugh* thingies just ain't big enough...

killer funny, my brother


----------



## Gary O'

Happy with the latest avian abode












This evening, as my lady and I sat out....watching,
a hawk swooped in
tail and wing feathers aglow
So close you could touch it
This time I had my trusty Nikon
.....sitting on the fire pit
Apparently, capturing a prized shot is quite akin to hunting
Never have your rifle on your shoulder
and...ahem....Have your camera in your hand

By the time my Nikon was pointed, this is all I got






A woody dropped in for a nip






We did have a pleasant evening stroll 

The sun and shadow played their part







wooden me came along







fun evening


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> This time I had my trusty Nikon
> .....sitting on the fire pit
> Apparently, capturing a prized shot is quite akin to hunting
> Never have your rifle on your shoulder
> and...ahem....Have your camera in your hand


Try getting a picture of lightning!!!  LOL


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Try getting a picture of lightning!!! LOL


Hey, I can't even get a good shot of a mourning dove on the wing (of course it needs to be tail feathers spread with the sun behind it)

*My eternal photo quests;*
The dove (as described)
My little Golden buddy, runnin' the other way, tail up (his little hind end is so fat, it's killer funny to see)
Red tail hawk, down low

I've seen these scenes almost daily
It's as though they mock me
*'Hey, look! He doesn't have his camera!'*

The dove, last evening;





Soon as I put the Nikon back in my lap, off he went, flapping away, in place, in the evening sun (#@!*#)

This morn I must settle for a pic of Zippy having breakfast

Early squirrel gets the corn;





(sigh) Another morn


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I can't even get a good shot of a mourning dove on the wing (of course it needs to be tail feathers spread with the sun behind it)



Day two
......of waiting

For my mourning dove shot of shots

Chores are done
Projects put away

Wife and I, sitting
out
talking

waiting
camera in hand
on
battery fully charged

Wife sez

*'OH MY GAWD!'*

points upward

I hear wings flapping right above my head

I look up

It's already landed

Mocking me







Then off it goes

However, all is not lost

I have found that these doves only hover (wings and tail feathers extended) when they're contemplating where to land

Tomorrow
It *shall *happen


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' wants a picture.   Let's get on it  ..................

(No bird was harmed in the making of this Gif)


----------



## Gary O'

A recent housekeeping thread gave me pause

Gotta give a hand to the little lady of the cabin

Our floors are......oh, what's the word.......rustic....yeah.....rustic

She keeps sweeping/mopping

I keep comin' in and goin' out


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> She keeps sweeping/mopping


A Police officer called over to the Station on his radio.
"I have an interesting case here. An old lady shot her husband for stepping on the floor she just mopped."
"Have you arrested the woman?"

"Not yet. The floor's still wet."


----------



## Gary O'

Well now

Fire in the mountains

It's that time of year

One summer, when wild fires were within a few miles, and the wind was blowing wrong,
we could hardly breathe
Three days/nights straight

Then, the wind changed

What a relief

Right now, the sky is full of smoke
The air, right here, is OKish

Storms are threatening

Don't really need the lightening at this time

Normal sky when fire danger is low;


The sky a few moments ago;




'tis the season


----------



## Lakeland living

Yes, it is and the idiots are out too. Saw some today, throwing rocks at the bear in the dump. Sow with 2 young ones. The attendant was there real quick, made them leave with their garbage.... 
   I asked why he tossed them like that, garbage and all. I know his boss it going to be on him for it.  He pointed at my right hand, 6 lb tire tester was in it.   No memory of picking it up...  I said thanks much.  Nice guy....
    Nice day if it don't rain.


----------



## Gary O'

♪ *Man, it's a hot one*
Like seven inches from the midday sun
I hear you whisper and the words melt everyone
*But you stay so cool*♪

Gonna be a hot one....here in the mountains
91°F







My plan for the day


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lakeland living

Ken N Tx said:


>


 Ouch, I can avoid the few spots up this way that get that hot.  Up here it is   about the height, thinner air that increases the power of the sun.


----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> ♪ *Man, it's a hot one*
> Like seven inches from the midday sun
> I hear you whisper and the words melt everyone
> *But you stay so cool*♪
> 
> Gonna be a hot one....here in the mountains
> 91°F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan for the day
> 
> View attachment 115726
> 
> View attachment 115727


      I do not have that nice tub you have, but I do have a spring fed lake. Sit in that for 15 minutes  and your good for an hour....lol


----------



## Gary O'

Clear day today and throughout the forecast






.....and hot

90s across the board

Chores will be done slowly

Did manage to finish another avian abode
This one's for a friend
Trading it for a bear claw (yes, from our bear, that raided our garbage cans awhile back)







A Steller's jay has become some sorta resident
For how long, only he knows
















Oh, and got a pretty good shot at wunna my quests

Not unhappy with it, but not satisfied....yet






'Twas a good day


----------



## Gary O'

Great day

Hiked

came back....bathed in tub and sun

While layin' there, noticed a shroom growing outa an old log






These logs, we call* 'silvers'*
Because, well, they're silver
.....and hard as nails
They'll tear a chain off yer saw

Anyway, I know mushrooms grow in the darnedest places, but never saw one growing (and so nicely)
from an old silver

Rather resilient and tenacious


















Great day

Great moon this evening

We'll be sleeping under the trees...and that beam tonight

The coyotes will have something to sing to


----------



## Gary O'

As our summer religious rite, we sat out this evening, discussing today and our tomorrows

No camera

Of course, the mourning doves put on a display

Hovering over the feeding station
tail feathers spread, and wings, flapping
for several seconds

I think they hate me


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary-

WTH?!

Morning was OK






We're leisurely doing our daily chores
My lady is bringing in the wash from the line
I'm hauling water and maintaining the gennys

and shoe goo my boots for what could be the dozenth application (just broke in)






It's warm...in the high 70s

We bathed outside for the umtiumph day in a row

I check on that growing fungi from the log











Then

The wind kicks up

Clouds roll in











The skys rumble 

Lightening happens (not good...woods are tinder dry)

Then...the hail






Heh, hail on a metal roof of a cabin sounds like a herd of Godzillas beating on it with a thousand chains 






Coffee tastes extra good when the temp drops like that

Different day

Good thing

I was getting bored


----------



## Gardenlover

That shoe goo is some good stuff.

From 90's to hail? Nice it cooled off.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> That shoe goo is some good stuff.



Yeah, I'd ran out...used 2 part epoxy.....good, but not great
Love the shoe goo



Gardenlover said:


> From 90's to hail? Nice it cooled off.



Heh, I'd gotten complacent
Weeks/months of sun...then...*WHOOSH! POW!*

This morn is the leftovers

Socked in

Quite fall like

Even heard the geese fly over


----------



## Gary O'

Gonna be a bright bright sunshiny day....













Even the meadow shown bright






as for me, I'm tuckin' back in to the pillowtop
It's only 36° F out there!


----------



## Gary O'

Got up around 10a

Went out, stretched, marked my territory

Looks like we have a new inquisitive being







aaaand, of course, my little buddie

He was extra hungry this morn







guess I need to get up earlier

yeah....right


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Got up around 10a
> 
> Went out, stretched, marked my territory
> 
> Looks like we have a new inquisitive being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand, of course, my little buddie
> 
> He was extra hungry this morn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I need to get up earlier
> 
> yeah....right


Jackalope??
.


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Jackalope??



HAH!

Not quite that big....but

Big enough for a pair of winter gloves, if my lady has her way


----------



## Gardenlover

I can smell the pine, hear the birds and feel the chill just before the wood fire in the iron stove bursts to life, my friend.

Did I mention that I also dream of the chipmunks laughing, while the ants are also busy working?


----------



## Gardenlover

10am ??? - your burning daylight mister.   

Hope all is well.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> 10am ??? - your burning daylight mister.
> 
> Hope all is well.


All is quite well

We're treating this summer as 'vacation'

What has become our religious rite is what we call *'the 2nd sleep'*

We'll retire from chores and projects around 3p or so
Grab a brew, and sit around the fire pit, talking about whatever, and feeding the goldens
and avian pals

Then, head in to nestle in our lay-z-boys and communicate with our forum folks 

We tend to pop in a video for the evening around 8 or 10p, 
all the while checking on each other in case one of us is nodding out

Once tucked in, we saw logs 'til whenever
get up...could be 3 or 4a, and do whatever on the laptops

Then, after a couple/three ours, sneak back to the pillowtop for that most wonderful *'2nd sleep'*
There's really nothing like it
The conscious drift off to sleepy slumber
I highly recommend it for all retired folks


----------



## Gary O'

Found out something yesterday

...add a couple/three gallons of more water and;

*BAM!*

Infinity pool








Those are not my feet, BTW..... (your welcome)


----------



## Lakeland living

Well now I have to admit for a part of a second I was amazed at how nice your toenails were kept.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Well now I have to admit for a part of a second I was amazed at how nice your toenails were kept.


Mine are not considered 'nails'
More like hooves
My lady runs and hides when I clip them
Never know where the shrapnel may zing off to


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Never know where the shrapnel may zing off to


----------



## Gary O'

This vacation gig is pretty nice

Looking up from the lounge today....nothing but blues and greens

I'll take it






Of late, my eye catches things....old things

Like this humped ol' silver 






My back hurts just looking at it


Berries are on








The raspberries are not far behind






wasn't for them being in that screenhouse, there'd be no berries.....or vines


----------



## Gardenlover

I bet the critters spend all night trying to figure out how to break in. 

What kind of wood did you use for the raised garden beds?


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> I bet the critters spend all night trying to figure out how to break in


I've seen 'em skirting the perimeter 



Gardenlover said:


> What kind of wood did you use for the raised garden beds?


Cedar fence boards


----------



## Tommy

Nice looking screen house, Gary.  What are it's dimensions?  Is the frame mostly 2 x 2s?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> What are it's dimensions? Is the frame mostly 2 x 2s?


I can't quite recall the dims, but it was enough to accommodate raised beds on each side, plus a lady with a watering device.
Yes, 2x2s (2x4s ripped down the middle)

I engineered the joists and strategic supports to handle a goodly snow load

The main trick is screening the floor (ground squirrels can't dig under and up)


----------



## Gary O'

So, today, my lady is distraught

Her friend, approx 3 mi north of us, is out of things
...and her pickup isn't running

We've done several things for the ol' gal
including shoveling her out when snowed in (no easy thing) 

We've hauled water for her, this summer

The thing that agitates me, is.......some folks shouldn't be out here if they can't do it
She's wunna them

Now I know how God feels with us

We're taking her to town in the morning

Somebody, shoot me


----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> So, today, my lady is distraught
> 
> Her friend, approx 3 mi north of us, is out of things
> ...and her pickup isn't running
> 
> We've done several things for the ol' gal
> including shoveling her out when snowed in (no easy thing)
> 
> We've hauled water for her, this summer
> 
> The thing that agitates me, is.......some folks shouldn't be out here if they can't do it
> She's wunna them
> 
> Now I know how God feels with us
> 
> We're taking her to town in the morning
> 
> Somebody, shoot me


   Sorry to hear, been there before. NEVER AGAIN unless an emergency.    Good luck.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> NEVER AGAIN unless an emergency


I've said that more than a few times
.....and my word has been my bond
Everbody I know knows that

except

my Lady

My word is mush around her
and she knows it

She never presses anything, and would concede if I pressed
But.....I won't
She's my lady
and lives in a cabin .....with a tiny kitchen

There are things I'm staunch on, and she knows what they are

But, this?
The ol' bat will get stocked up
....and she's leaving her two labs at home

I don't feel all that terrible about it....just a bit miffed


----------



## StarSong

@Gary, you're doing this for the love of your lady, not for your neighbor.    
♥


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> you're doing this for the love of your lady, not for your neighbor.


Oh, I know

and some for the ol' bat......and her mangy mutts

She thinks she's a 'can do' person, and she is....was....but, as she puts it, she's* 'broken up'*
On disability
Her rag tag vehicles should also be on disability

I'd get her wheezing dawgs a chew toy but they have no teeth


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lakeland living

Helpless animals,


Gary O' said:


> Oh, I know
> 
> and some for the ol' bat......and her mangy mutts
> 
> She thinks she's a 'can do' person, and she is....was....but, as she puts it, she's* 'broken up'*
> On disability
> Her rag tag vehicles should also be on disability
> 
> I'd get her wheezing dawgs a chew toy but they have no teeth


My weakness,  helpless animals. No worries for them with me around. 
No teeth have a meat grinder and it works wonders in them , Real food!!
 Zeus eats a mix of kibble (for some minerals they add) mixed with meat...real meat and then veggies etc.
 The change in him was incredible....taste pretty good too!!


----------



## Gary O'

Had a very special weekend
Heh, weekends have been nothing since retiring

But, I can't say that for this one

My 2nd son visited

He'd just picked up a semi in Lakeview and was cruising thru to his ranch in Burns

The semi is for 'down times'
Can't imagine him ever having a slack period
What with fishing (he's a commercial fisherman, has two 90 foot boats)
Runs cattle on his ranch
...and now a bit of trucking

We had an impromptu lunch at the picnic table







His older daughter (Faith, 7 now) has a severe case of dravet syndrome...along with a dose of autism

She's the one looking into the camera






Breaks this ol' man's heart

We all have our tragedies
Thought mine was discovering my eldest son was schizophrenic
But
This little sweetie
Whoa
She's not expected to reach teen hood
So
My son
Well, he's doing the impossible
He takes both girls everywhere
The semi is the easy one
The boat....well, they mostly stay in the wheelhouse, but do run among the crew
He gets a kick outa that
When they're at the ranch, the girls  pretty much run, chasing rabbits, snakes, coyotes and cattle.
They're having the times of their lives
One little life won't have enough length to reap memories
But
As my son says......'while she's here'

I do love my son for that

Heh, Faith and her sis took turns 'tween Gramma O' and Grampa O'

They both focus on the darnedest things when I set 'em on my lap

Grampa, what's that?

Sweetie, it's just old man's hand spots.....





She put her tiny finger on the spot

Then the extensive Q&A



Really, they both sorta ran us ragged


So worth it

Oh, and the girls brought their tiny plastic friends
...and they had their own picnic (wunna my chippie tables)

clothing optional, apparently


----------



## Gardenlover

My heart and prayers go out to you my friend. Some times, I just do not understand.

Your son is a man among men and then some.


----------



## Lakeland living

Words fail me, and that says it all. Be proud, be very proud.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> I just do not understand


Ain't that the way it is

Sure, us old folks have our maladies, some fatal

But, the little ones
so precious

There's no understanding

There's acceptance

There's making things as good as one can




Lakeland living said:


> Be proud, be very proud.


I am
Yessir

All us old folks know some tragedies 
Live long enough, bound to be

But to know happiness in spite them?

A bit rare

Just too rare


----------



## Gary O'

Well, our great grand is now a full fledged Army brat


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Well, our great grand is now a full fledged Army brat
> 
> View attachment 119234


Pin-up worthy picture, for sure!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Pin-up worthy picture, for sure!


Oh, I've got so many pics of that little round bundle of joy

He's his Dad's little soldier
His Dad is sooooo pro Army
Heh, and he's the son of an illegal immigrant...
Funny how things come to be

The little guy will turn 1 next month


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> Pin-up worthy picture, for sure!


Oh, and the baby's cute, too...


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Oh, and the baby's cute, too...


Yes, my thoughts also, lol.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Oh, and the baby's cute, too...





RadishRose said:


> Yes, my thoughts also, lol.


Ladies...ladies......he's taken

...and wunna his main squeezes is of course, my GG kid

a few more pics






I'm not so sure little Saul is all that impressed with fatigue garb












But
Distractions what they are.....


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Ladies...ladies......he's taken
> 
> ...and wunna his main squeezes is of course, my GG kid
> 
> a few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure little Saul is all that impressed with fatigue garb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But
> Distractions what they are.....


I stand by my previous comments.  A couple of gorgeous fellas you got there, @Gary O'!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> A couple of gorgeous fellas you got there


Yeah, my grand is a good lookin' young man
But, it hasn't gone to his head
He's had to fight, early on, tooth and nail, for everything he's accomplished

I did a thing on him, several years ago now


----------



## RadishRose

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## Gary O'

My little buddy overtook me today

Usually he's satisfied with about 5 peanuts

Today he was stashing (I think it's gonna be a harsh winter)

He was waiting for me at the shop door






Things proceeded in his favor from there







































A peanut appears






Then, of course, some fine dining on the veranda


----------



## StarSong

Coupla questions:  
Have you bestowed names on these tiny creatures? Are they helping with your chores? 

If yes, it's time to perfect your winsome smile, whittle your waist to 18" and your bust to a comely 36", and get that Princess wave technique down to a science. He's almost ready for his close-up, Mr. Disney...


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Have you bestowed names on these tiny creatures? Are they helping with your chores?


The names come and go
But.....I do need to name *'my little buddy'*


----------



## RadishRose

Chuck


----------



## Gary O'

Mornin'


----------



## Gary O'

Took a trip to town today

On the way back, not even a mile outa town, my wife sez *'there's a deer in the shadows under that overpass we just passed,
and it's got huge antlers.....it's the biggest deer I've ever seen!'*

Did a U-ie

Slowed and veered into the gravel, off the emergency lane

Grabbed the phone

Took this pic

Nice elk
Just nestled in the shadows
Watching traffic whiz by



I've seen many an elk, roadside

One, years ago, hwy 26, just off the coast, standing on a knoll in the rays of dawn sunlight
Head held high
Posing over his realm
Nostrils blowing steam
Majestic

But never a mile outa town
With the exception of a little town called *Vernonia *(my town growing up)


----------



## Gary O'

My Wyoming bud created another* 'cabin monthly'* for me

I must share;


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary, Let's stick with peanuts.


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Nice elk
> Just nestled in the shadows


I was wrong. my lady was right
My avid hunter buddy corrected me
It's a trophy buck Mule deer




That muley's rack has a 30"-36" spread


----------



## Gary O'

Went to town yesterday

As my custom, I grabbed a decent cup of coffee at McD's
Large, a buck
Good coffee

My lady was thirsty (hot out, in the 90s....water wasn't cuttin' it)
She can't have caffeine

Asked the voice box if they had caffeine free coke

'Yes, diet coke'

'Is it caffeine free?'

'Sure'

(Sure?)

I ordered it

Paid my two bucks at the first window

Asked the lady there about the free caffeine

'Sure'

Got to the 2nd window

Asked the kid what the order was

'Diet coke and coffee'

'Is the coke caffeine free?'

'Probably'

'My lady can't have caffeine, I need that assurance'

'Do you want me to gpour you a new one?'

'Yeah, and I need* YOU* to make sure it's caffeine free, OK?'

The kid was all nervous

But, maybe the coke was caffeine free....maybe

(personally, I think their 'caffeine free' is just diet coke...with caffeine)


----------



## Lakeland living

I agree about McD coffee, the only better one is McD fresh ground. I stopped drinking all but ginger ale years ago.  The sugar and other stuff got too bad for me.  Can't drink the water in town anymore, won't say what it taste like.


----------



## Sliverfox

I finally finished  reading all the  posts to this one.
Will be looking forward for more.

Very interesting  to  read about  two very tough people  living their dream.
May  you be blessed with many  more, whether in the wild  or where ever you hearts lead you.

Yes, to have grand children with autism  or downs syndrome  is  hard  .

Guess having our son  born with physical disabilities  helped us accept  the grand daughter's problems.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> I finally finished reading all the posts to this one.


*WHOA!

That*.....is a* lot* of reading


----------



## Gary O'

Sitting tight with a few bags packed

A 'raging fire' is 17 mi south of us
These woods are tinder dry
Not good

Happily, the wind is blowing south

Hope it stays that way


----------



## Tommy

Glad to hear you're on top of this, Gary.  If it starts moving your way do you have a safe destination in mind?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> If it starts moving your way do you have a safe destination in mind?


North

About 60 miles north is a good motel or two
80-90 miles and it's motel heaven

Those poor devils south of us had to evacuate

The wind has died, and 20 fire trucks with a few dozers are on it, but have yet to hear about air support

It'd built to 1000 acres by 11p (5 hrs ago)
Then the news quit
Guess they went to bed


----------



## Lakeland living

Good to see that you have a place to go to. Take great care


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Take great care


Thanks, pard


----------



## Gary O'

It's a rager


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary you  & your  lovely wife stay safe.
I hate to read about  wild fires  anywhere.

Maybe you two could come to PA & look over our  worn mountains  for a new home?


----------



## Sliverfox

Are you on the move ,,now?

Travel safe .


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Are you on the move ,,now?


Stay'n put for now

Keeping watch

The winds have died

It's not travelin' this direction

But, some folks we know, that live (lived) in their home built log house.....not so fortunate


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to remember when Pennsylvania  ever had any wild fires.

Now floods are a different thing,,  history mentions lot of them.

Spring floods  were how barrels of crude oil traveled down to the bigger cities,, 100 years ago.


----------



## Gary O'

The fire is still blowing southwest

Good for us
Not good for 400 homes

It's over 2000 acres now

https://www.heraldandnews.com/news/...cle_41f0c759-6244-5cdf-b9d9-76bedb29ce9b.html


----------



## Lakeland living

Don't be a hero, we both know how those things can move. How close is it to your place?


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Don't be a hero, we both know how those things can move. How close is it to your place?


No hero here.
Packed a few things last night
Got sleepy
Went to bed

Fire started 16 mi from the cabin
If the winds were blowing north, we would be outa here.
That sucker is movin' fast


----------



## peppermint

Gary O' said:


> It's a rager
> 
> 
> View attachment 121502
> 
> View attachment 121504


OMG.  Please stay safe..


----------



## Sliverfox

Backing up peppermint statement.
Please stay safe.

Have an motorhome setting vacant.


----------



## Gary O'

It's now over 6000 acres
And 'going all directions'

Hwy closed about a mile from our road in going south

Not good


----------



## Lakeland living

That close , if your only road out goes that way get moving
Good luck.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> if your only road out goes that way get moving


At present, we're clear to head north

Not seeing any smoke in the sky south of us
Bags packed, but gonna wait thru the night

My ham radio friend will keep us in tune


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> My Wyoming bud created another* 'cabin monthly'* for me
> 
> I must share;
> 
> 
> View attachment 120410


This is hilarious. I love the culinary topics. You in the tub with shaving cream.... it's all great. Squirrel on a stick, LOL


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, after posting the above, I read about your fires. Please leave now!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Please leave now!


Holding tough
But vigilant
If it gets too near, we're outa here
Five minutes to open the gate, get the truck warmed
and
gone


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Holding tough
> But vigilant
> If it gets too near, we're outa here
> Five minutes to open the gate, get the truck warmed
> and
> gone


----------



## Meanderer

Hope you're both OK, old Pard!!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Hope you're both OK, old Pard!!


Made it thru the night

Winds have died

They've now got tons of equipment dedicated
Good to finally see some aircraft dumping water and retardant 

Hope they get it under control soon


----------



## StarSong

My friends in Salem have been evacuated.  Please stay safe, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> My friends in Salem have been evacuated. Please stay safe, Gary.


Yeah, seems Oregon is going to hell

Our fire is now over 10,000 acres


----------



## Lakeland living

Hey, no heroes , keep that in mind and of course good to hear you are still at home.


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O' , can't you just huff and puff and blow the damn thing out?

You guys still home?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You guys still home?


Spent the night in town.

Lots to say, but lots to do right now

All is well


----------



## RadishRose

Thank goodness "all is well". We'll all be waiting to hear from you when you have time. Stay safe.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> We'll all be waiting to hear from you when you have time


Yeah, kinda exhausted, but too much I gotta do
I'm taking breathers every so often
Will post pics and stuff when things settle down...if things settle down

The fire is now over 12,000 acres, and only 5% containment last I looked

Drove thru the initial start of it last night, after hwy 97 opened back up
Heh.....'opened'.....one lane, pilot cars.....took 3 1/2 hrs to go the 50 mi to town

Didn't take near as long coming back to the cabin this morn

The blaze is now supposed to blow north, and east and west
That'd be our direction..............

Happily the winds have died down greatly


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary, It sounds like you had better get out and stay out until this is over.

Prayers for you, the missus, and the assorted critters in your care.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary, It sounds like you had better get out and stay out until this is over.


We're watchin' it close

Moving along, it's been a rather strange year

Tonight, around 7p, got a call from *One Shot Scott*, up the path
Told us six steer were wandering down the path our way

Here they come

Then headed north
Not in too much of a hurry











Wife started sharpening her cutlery


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> One of them was wunna those tennis racket bug zappers
> ('tis the season.....might as well make a sport out of it)


Careful using one!!
_House flies can definitely work a person into a lather as they buzz about, resisting all attempts to be swatted. But one French man probably wishes he had simply let the fly that got into his house go about his business, because his attempt to kill it ended up causing an explosion. He was using an electric bug-killing racket, per the BBC, but a gas canister was also leaking, with the reaction between the two causing a blast that destroyed the kitchen and damaged the roof. The man burned his hand but is otherwise OK; he is currently living at a campsite while his home is repaired,  It's not clear whether he killed the fly._


----------



## Gary O'

Well folks

I've gotta come clean

Put an earnest money on a house in town a few weeks ago

We're closing Monday

*A couple things swayed me;*

My lady is a bit fed up with our cabin (off grid) situation
Oh, she's tough enough, but hey, we've proven ourselves
Why suffer
She yearns for a proper kitchen
Room
Pooping inside (in winter)
Raising a garden that won't freeze (in July)
Raising a garden that won't get eaten (other than by us)
Having to contend with renegades (my friends)


Hey, she's my lady
And if I go down, I want her in town
*
I have some concerns too;*

Thinking about these summer fires
Hasn't been a season we haven't been threatened
Gettin' kinda tired of that

Driving 100 miles (round trip) for needful things
Jeep and pickup, like me, ain't gettin' any younger

The clincher?

*2.875 interest rate!!!*

Can't pass it up

Could just buy a place outright
But, why....at that rate
....and why lay out all that cash

Aside from my lady's wishes, it's a no brainer for this ol' coot

We'll keep this cabin place
Won't be quite the same.....empty shop

Maybe sell it come spring......maybe
(thinking out loud right now)


----------



## Sliverfox

When you have time tell us  about the house in town,,please?

How close are neighbors and  how  big of  lot?

Here in PA we have 9+ acres.
Both neighbors are some distance  from us.
Across the    2 lane road is  our niece & her family.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> How close are neighbors and how big of lot?


We're 3 mi outa town

Good neighbor
Just the one

Behind us is the cemetery, 
quiet folks

Other side of us is a city owned vacant lot

We have two lots, approx 100 x 100

The house is ugly (IMO), but solid as a rock
only 900sf, but from what we've been used to, a spacious mansion

aaaaaand, there's a garage......shop....once I build it

Big back yard
equals big garden

Lots to do there

I'll miss the elbow room
But, hey, the place is big enough to keep us busy for a very long time


----------



## StarSong

It sounds wonderful, @Gary O'!  Congratulations!


----------



## Lakeland living

Sounds like you found a decent place. When it is time , it is time. I don't know if I will
be able to call that one. I have power and inside plumbing...lol , most of the time. That gives me more time and I intend to enjoy every second.
    Good luck on the move'


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> I have power and inside plumbing


Those two are big

Being an off gridder for five years gets one a bit numb to what's involved
It's all 2nd nature now.

Winter
That's the big one
No bathing in the tub outside
Keeping the well from freezing
Wood
wood
more wood

Keep snow off the roof

Just daily chores

It's rather gratifying the first couple years
A fun challenge
Finally sitting in front of the fire after battling numbing cold all day, is a huge relief 
The steaming hot bowl of scrumptious soup, and slice of fresh baked bread from my lady, wiggling toes in front of the fire....whoa.....one becomes grateful.....mighty grateful

The fourth/fifth year?
Still grateful
But knowing you won't see terra firma from Nov thru April lowers the gratefulness to something more like grim determination

The cold ain't all that bad
Anything around 20°F.....not bad
-20°F? Just cold
-37°F Just colder
But, a bit of wind with that? It'll tear yer face off


----------



## Gary O'

I have managed to gather enough gnarly twisty roots to build avian abodes thru winter


----------



## Gary O'

Baby great grand's birthday was yesterday

Numero Uno





His Dad's childhood superhero was Batman

Not sure he's buyin' it


----------



## Sliverfox

What a handsome  pair!

All too soon the little one will be raising  heck & putting props under it.


Think all parents are told to enjoy  children while they are small.


----------



## Gary O'

Got a little *YouTube* vid here of a local celeb, of who lives a rather pristine life.
Aaron Fletcher, I believe is his name.
A roaming sheep shepherd of southern Oregon.

Anyway, he got caught in the thick of wunna our fires near a couple towns that are no more

There's a bit of rough language, but I do believe it's warranted in his situation

Here's the vid;


----------



## Gary O'

Here's some more local news stuff from a few years back, on what we have come to calling *The Shepard Guy

https://katu.com/news/local/roaming-shepherd-spotted-in-canby-heads-south-to-jacksonville#:~:text=Roaming shepherd spotted in Canby heads south to Jacksonville,-by KATU News&text=WILSONVILLE, Ore*

I've entertained the thought of inviting him to our camp, stay a few days, let his sheep graze down the meadow
Maybe we could share our unique knowledge

My lady doesn't think that's too good of an idea


----------



## RadishRose

That shepherd guy is interesting, I have to say. I felt so bad for him and the sheep trying to escape.

Your baby bat-man is adorable!


----------



## Gary O'

Moving day(s)
.
Heh, it's 4:30 am here and I'm up

Too much coffee yesterday......waaay too much

Lots to do.

Oh, one thing about the cabin place;
Was gonna use it as a retreat
But
Our son wants to buy it real bad.

So, we're selling it to him

He's getting a bargain ($20K less than what we've been offered)....and I feel real good about that.
His little girls will have a ball out there.

When they visited a few weeks ago, the girls really got tickled over seeing the squirrels jump from tree limb to tree limb, making their way across the place about 30 feet off the ground.

Yes, I feel really good about that.

Reeeeal good.

Now, if my back would unkink, that'd be good too


----------



## Sliverfox

Good  to read that the cabin will remain in your family for while  longer.

I'm firm believer that  children need to see & understand the  birth /re- growth of nature.
To walk   in the forest ,see the sun light  streaming  down,, walk beside a bubbling  brook.
Water to  a child is such a delight, bugs,  worms,  little fishes.


----------



## StarSong

Gary, the joy that comes from seeing your son's family enjoy the home you crafted and loved will be worth far more than the few extra dollars you'd receive from a stranger.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Water to a child is such a delight, bugs, worms, little fishes.


Oh, that is so right
Raised off a small stream
Most my waking hours were at or in the creek


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary,,bet we have lots of  stories about our creek side adventures.

Creek I grew up best side had  holes deep enough to swim in.
I never  did learn to swim.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Creek I grew up best side had holes deep enough to swim in.


Oh yeah
...and if there weren't deep holes, we made 'em (half the fun)


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Every ending is a new beginning._



Can't wait until you get settled and start turning that new house into a home!


----------



## RadishRose

I am so looking forward to seeing your new home and reading about your move!


----------



## peppermint

Gary O' said:


> Stay'n put for now
> 
> Keeping watch
> 
> The winds have died
> 
> It's not travelin' this direction
> 
> But, some folks we know, that live (lived) in their home built log house.....not so fortunate


  Be SAFE....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Worn completely out
Bent...at 45°
Moved stuff for the last two days
Now?
I can't move me

Heh, our realtor asked who was gonna move us
Wife and I looked at each other, then pointed to each other

But, I'll tell ya, this movin' gig aint' for the weak

How in hell did we accumulate so much crap, and have it all in to two tiny cabins and a shop?

Y'know, when doing arduous tasks, day long ones, 
like chopping wood, one must take breaks, I don't care how old or young you are

But, moving?
A truck is involved
Getting in and outa that truck
Putting big, ungainly things in that truck
...only to drive 50 mi to take it all back out

We took breaks
I don't know how good that was, because when we finally got outa those chairs, 
we had to slowly ratchet ourselves back to Homo erectus 

My poor lady
Seein' her on the other end of that table saw.....grim determination etched on her lovely face
And the bed...whoa
Like wrestling a wiggly anaconda that'd somehow morph into a rigid billboard from time to time
(she's out, on that bed, as I type)

I'm gonna join her as soon as this scotch kicks in


----------



## Sliverfox

As me old pappy would tell me, "Gettin old ain't  for  sissies."

When aches get too  bad here,, we spray each other's backs with Stoppain or  one of the other  spray on pain relievers.
Get wicked delight out of hearing ,,"Aww,, that's cold!" Minutes later   hear,, "Now its  burning."

Cannot imagine trying to move  all our "stuff" we've thought  we couldn't live with out.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> When aches get too bad here,, we spray each other's backs with Stoppain


We're rather deep into hemp oil
That stuff works like... *RIGHT NOW*


----------



## RadishRose

You both need to be careful! Get help unloading , please.


----------



## Treacle

Haven't been on the SF long but just want to thank you @Gary O' for your wonderful post and beautiful photos. Wishing you all the best in your New Home. Some have less 'stuff' to move


----------



## Lakeland living

I was wondering how you two were doing, in the second week of helping someone move here. My CROWN ROYAL makes it all good. No worries, pain fades, relaxation even if only a few hours can work wonders. A toast to both you and your lady. Make that two. Enjoy the new life you have, keeping many memories where you came from.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You both need to be careful! Get help unloading , please.


Too late

Most everthing is in the garage....somewhere


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Enjoy the new life you have, keeping many memories where you came from.


Thank you, cabin pard

Heh, when we first saw the place, I thought the back yard was connected to a golf course

Turns out, it's a cemetery
Talk about slow play....

Maybe our next move will be shorter in distance......much much shorter 

Ready to crawl over there now, if it wasn't for that damn chain link fence

Gonna rest tomorrow
Gonna open all the bedroom windows in a moment and sprawl
Should be droolin' a river in a few secs



Lakeland living said:


> My CROWN ROYAL makes it all good


Hoisting one now

Glenmorangie never tasted so good


----------



## Gary O'

Couple more pics of my favorite newly (but unwilling) caped crusader


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Heh, when we first saw the place, I thought the back yard was connected to a golf course
> 
> Turns out, it's a cemetery
> Talk about slow play....



Hahahahaha! Gary, you crack me up!


----------



## Gary O'

I was going to start a new diary/thread since we're now parked (not totally moved just yet) in what seems to me a beach like place,
but I'm gonna keep it right here.
Building a pantry for my lady today, since she doesn't have a place in her new kitchen for all the freaking food she's accumulated over the last six months.......
Heh, doing that before I even build my shop bench.

Oughta be fun

yeah...

right....


----------



## StarSong

How far is your new home from the cabin?  Are you closer to Costco?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> I was going to start a new diary/thread since we're now parked (not totally moved just yet) in what seems to me a beach like place,
> but I'm gonna keep it right here.
> Building a pantry for my lady today, since she doesn't have a place in her new kitchen for all the freaking food she's accumulated over the last six months.......
> Heh, doing that before I even build my shop bench.
> 
> Outta be fun
> 
> yeah...
> 
> right....


Don't make it too big!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> How far is your new home from the cabin? Are you closer to Costco?


50 mi from the cabin

Further from Costco, 
but that's gonna be a necessary trip,
before the snow stacks up on the mountain we have to go over to get there
We'll take the Jeep
Still enough coffee to last the winter
But barely
Can't chance that
Their Kirkland Columbian is jus' too good to be without


----------



## StarSong

I had your coffee stash in mind when I posed the question.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> I was going to start a new diary/thread since we're now parked (not totally moved just yet) in what seems to me a beach like place,
> but I'm gonna keep it right here.
> Building a pantry for my lady today, since she doesn't have a place in her new kitchen for all the freaking food she's accumulated over the last six months.......
> Heh, doing that before I even build my shop bench.
> 
> Outta be fun
> 
> yeah...
> 
> right....


"If you build it, you will eat"!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I had your coffee stash in mind when I posed the question.


Yeah, one can short of two flats (11 cans @ 48oz)


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "If you build it, you will eat"!



Got that right, Jim

I s/be done with the pantry in a couple days
(she gets to paint it)

Saw one at HD
Half the size I'm building at twice the price ($300 vs my materials $160)


----------



## Gary O'

Met our son at the cabin today
The little ones really enjoyed themselves while I showed him the daily chores and such
He's quite pumped on buying the place
Handed me a wad of bills
'Gonna pay it off in less than a year'

Glad, so very glad to keep it in the family

He'll, in turn, pass it down

Quite the legacy my lady and I created

I'm no longer torn on moving to town

So much to do at our new place

I've satisfied my lady's needs as far as pantries and storage, so now it's building the shop

I'll be posting some before and after pics


----------



## Sliverfox

Will be looking  forward to pictures.

We never took pictures of this old house  before we started to remodel.
Regrets that we didn't.

No one  believes us when we tell about how thick the rat  crap  was  on  counter.
Or about he  cupboard  turned  over, that  butter was still in dish.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> We never took pictures of this old house before we started to remodel.
> Regrets that we didn't.


Yeah, I've* not* done that with several houses now

This one is pretty ugly

I'm not gonna spend a whole bunch of money, so the challenge is there.....


----------



## Sliverfox

Never know what you might find that 'needs' a home to  make  the new  place more homey.

While at the flea market Saturday,, I  found an ornate  folding  room divider. 
Sort of  Victorian style,, individual mirrors, large roses on  a cream background.

My son had  gave me his,, so  I   looked at it, till I talked my self out of it.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Never know what you might find that 'needs' a home to make the new place more homey.
> 
> While at the flea market Saturday,, I found an ornate folding room divider.


Ohhhhhhnohhhh
My lady has too much stuff already
We've got a whole sea container full of stuff
It's all been there since we moved to the cabin five years ago
So, going into that overgrown dumpster is like going to a thrift store

Thanks, Sli
We've got it covered


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Ohhhhhhnohhhh
> My lady has too much stuff already
> We've got a whole sea container full of stuff
> It's all been there since we moved to the cabin five years ago
> So, going into that overgrown dumpster is like going to a thrift store
> 
> Thanks, Sli
> We've got it covered


Mrs. O's wish is your command!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Mrs. O's wish is your command!


Well....yeah

She's quite soft spoken, but when she speaks.....I listen.....or at least pretend to


----------



## RadishRose

A woman needs some stuff. At least twice as much as you've got in your workshop!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> A woman needs some stuff. At least twice as much as you've got in your workshop!


----------



## Sliverfox

@RadishRose ,,  Have I mentioned that my hubby has 3 large garages +1 small garage  & 2 semi trailers full?

Not counting the barn where 3 or  4 tractors hide.
I pity  our  sons when its time to get rid of all his stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sliverfox said:


> @RadishRose ,,  Have I mentioned that my hubby has 3 large garages +1 small garage  & 2 semi trailers full?
> 
> Not counting the barn where 3 or  4 tractors hide.
> *I pity  our  sons when its time to get rid of all his stuff.*


_An auction is a collector’s second wife! _




Good luck!


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby  did have  his tractor fleet  for sale this Spring.
Got some lookers, but no buyers.

Later  put out  our truck & his father's  for sale.
Not any lookers,, so discouraging.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby did have his tractor fleet for sale this Spring.
> Got some lookers, but no buyers.
> 
> Later put out our truck & his father's for sale.
> Not any lookers,, so discouraging.


Might be a tough year for selling stuff


----------



## Sliverfox

That's  for sure , Gary.

They both are  older,4 wheel drive trucks.
Hope he  parks them   out where they are seen by passers by.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 125076


It's the EYES! LOL, you know I can't resist dem der eyes, lol lol lol. Sorry Gary, I didn't mean to hurt ya.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> @RadishRose ,,  Have I mentioned that my hubby has 3 large garages +1 small garage  & 2 semi trailers full?
> 
> Not counting the barn where 3 or  4 tractors hide.
> I pity  our  sons when its time to get rid of all his stuff.


Wow.  Could he be a hoarder? Well, at least it's not in the house.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> That's  for sure , Gary.
> 
> They both are  older,4 wheel drive trucks.
> Hope he  parks them   out where they are seen by passers by.


Decorate them for Halloween. A couple of leaf-stuffed pumpkin headed farmers, etc.


----------



## Gary O'

Still not getting the sunsets at our new place
Just like at the cabin 
So, gotta settle for the morning coffee on the deck, looking over at the cemetery neighbors yard in the back

Can't complain
They keep their yard well trimmed

Good coffee this morn

Still getting smoke from the wild fires

Makes for a pretty cool sun


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, I'm glad to hear that where you are.....the Sun also rises!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Still not getting the sunsets at our new place
> Just like at the cabin
> So, gotta settle for the morning coffee on the deck, looking over at the cemetery neighbors yard in the back
> 
> Can't complain
> They keep their yard well trimmed
> 
> Good coffee this morn
> 
> Still getting smoke from the wild fires
> 
> Makes for a pretty cool sun
> 
> 
> View attachment 127283


Might be a good place to get a little part-time job when your repairs and remodeling are caught up!


----------



## Gary O'

Took a trip to the cabin yesterday to move more stuff
Took a few breaks between hauling stuff to the truck
As the cool fall breeze whispered thru the pines, I got a little twinge

But

I'm very happy

content

My lady has her big kitchen
Her hobby room
Her proper bath

aaaand, I picked her up a small chest freezer
She's a food hoarder
(I think there's some squirrels in her family tree)

She's ecstatic

Does this ol' heart good

Mighty good


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, I have never been up in a hot-air balloon, but I can imagine that your 5+ year "Cabin Adventure" was a similar experience.  I hope it feels good, to have your "feet on the ground" again!  I believe that you both are where you are to be....where you can remember fondly the " High Places".


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, this Thanksgiving it will be easier to invite old buddies over for Dinner!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I hope it feels good, to have your "feet on the ground" again! I believe that you both are where you


You got that soooooo right, Jim

Everthing is quite handy, and only a few minutes away.

.....and the shower, with the hand held shower head....whoa
I could camp in there

Yeah, it's time
We could do it, but why?
We've done it
We were fortunate in many ways up there
My premise for survival.......give yerself a good chance
But a falling tree from a winter storm can wipe out what you planned all summer in a matter of seconds

Gonna enjoy town from here on out

Yessir


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, next year you will be able to plant a patch of corn, and put up a scarecrow!.....or just put up a scarecrow for the birds!


----------



## Meanderer

Hey, Ol Pard....you city Slicker, you!


----------



## Gary O'

Whoa
I've been neglectful

Hope to post some pics tonight
Right after I do the last 100 things on my list
Covering up crawl space vents for winter right now


----------



## Gary O'

Our plain (plain ugly) little place in town;
(I guess I just hate hip roofs)

The challenge......to give it some sorta charm

Not gonna be easy



Even the garage has a hip roof



Converting the garage to a shop right now
It'll come together, but, still pretty much in a pile











Had to run elect to the garage
So happy now to just flip a switch for power tools

It will never have the charm of the shop at our mountain place
but
Hey
It's a shop

and
there's a side room






I quickly built some shelving 






and finally a place for my shop desk that won't collect sawdust






The neat thing about this place (pretty much the only neat thing)
is, the back yard has the view of the cemetery 

I know, some folks get creeped out about cemeteries off their back yard,
I don't
I love the deciduous trees
Especially this time of year

I'll be planting six or eight fruit trees (dwarf or semi dwarf) in this area next spring 
(once I true up that listing chain link fence)






A grape arbor will go here






Of course a large veggie garden

It's gonna be work
Lots of work to make this place into something

But, I do love challenges

I'll need to beat out that final sunrise....


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, as I recall, you began your cabin adventure, the first week of your Retirement.  Now its almost like your "Second Retirement" has come round, and you are beginning your "Hip," Townie adventure!  I just know that you both will put your own unique imprint on the buildings and property, making it into a mellow oasis of sorts!  I just know it.  Enjoy the comfort and more laid back rarefied air of the "low peaks", that you breath in as you shape your "labor of love", together.


----------



## Meanderer

Or mebbe............


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I just know that you both will put your own unique imprint on the buildings and property, making it into a mellow oasis of sorts! I just know it.



Jim-
I gotta tell ya
My lady is still pinching herself
Her hobby room
An actual tub for bathing
A kitchen large enough for most anything
A washer and dryer (big ticket for her....especially in winter)
A place for her books (she rivals most libraries)

She's sitting right beside me as I type,
crocheting a throw rug for our living area

It fills me with happiness
Yessir

Yeah, we'll surely put our imprint on the place



Meanderer said:


> Enjoy the comfort and more laid back rarefied air of the "low peaks", that you breath in as you shape your "labor of love", together.



You got that soooooo right

You bet


----------



## Lizzie00

It looks fantastic to me.
Just ignore the roof if hip doesn’t float your boat, def not a deal breaker....as evidenced by your purchase
The fact that you have the skills to turn it into exactly what you & your bride are looking for is an extraordinary blessing.....you gooooo, boy!


----------



## Gary O'

Lizzie00 said:


> Just ignore the roof if hip doesn’t float your boat, def not a deal breaker....as evidenced by your purchase


What sold me, is it's quite solid
Yeah, we'll do our best to put some charm to it


----------



## Kadee

I’ve been sitting here reading this entire thread for 2 hours @Gary O' i was so relaxed reading your
adventures of building your cabin and the wonderful photos of the snow ( I’ve never seen snow )
Im a Aussie who was born in the dust in one of the most arid places in Australia ( we’d get rain once or twice a year )

I just loved reading each and every page ,the photos of the toilet took me back to my childhood days where we had the old dunny down  the back yard ( but we only had newspaper squares )

I’m sure your new home will have your wonderful talented editions both inside and out real soon
but from what I see in the
photos it’s a  very nice clean / solid home but it’s got to look and feel like ”your home“ to you and your bride
looking forward to updated photos . Gary


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Our plain (plain ugly) little place in town;
> (I guess I just hate hip roofs)
> 
> The challenge......to give it some sorta charm
> 
> Not gonna be easy
> 
> View attachment 129784
> 
> Even the garage has a hip roof
> 
> View attachment 129785
> 
> Converting the garage to a shop right now
> It'll come together, but, still pretty much in a pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to run elect to the garage
> So happy now to just flip a switch for power tools
> 
> It will never have the charm of the shop at our mountain place
> but
> Hey
> It's a shop
> 
> and
> there's a side room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quickly built some shelving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally a place for my shop desk that won't collect sawdust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neat thing about this place (pretty much the only neat thing)
> is, the back yard has the view of the cemetery
> 
> I know, some folks get creeped out about cemeteries off their back yard,
> I don't
> I love the deciduous trees
> Especially this time of year
> 
> I'll be planting six or eight fruit trees (dwarf or semi dwarf) in this area next spring
> (once I true up that listing chain link fence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grape arbor will go here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a large veggie garden
> 
> It's gonna be work
> Lots of work to make this place into something
> 
> But, I do love challenges
> 
> I'll need to beat out that final sunrise....


I like the neat no-nonsense buttoned-up look of the house and garage just the way they are!

I would leave the buildings alone and focus on a little landscaping to anchor the front stoop and blend the house's foundation to the front yard.  Maybe a welcoming deck along the side and around the back.

In ten years you and Mrs. O' will appreciate the simplicity of this snug little home.

Let the house and Mrs. O' tell you what they need to make them both happy!

_"A man's home is his wife's castle."_ - Alexander Chase


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> Let the house and Mrs. O' tell you what they need to make them both happy!
> 
> _"A man's home is his wife's castle."_ - Alexander Chase


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> focus on a little landscaping to anchor the front stoop and blend the house's foundation to the front yard. Maybe a welcoming deck along the side and around the back.


We're on the same page.

Yeah, not gonna do much to the house until the garden, grape arbor, and mini orchard are in place next spring.
I'll have to turn a blind eye for awhile.
The shop will keep me busy this winter
...and of course the avian abodes


----------



## Gary O'

Kadee46 said:


> I’ve been sitting here reading this entire thread for 2 hours




That's considerable reading



Kadee46 said:


> I just loved reading each and every page ,the photos of the toilet took me back to my childhood days where we had the old dunny down the back yard ( but we only had newspaper squares )



Yer welcome to print a copy for the dunny
(sorta dual purpose)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> That's considerable reading
> 
> 
> 
> Yer welcome to print a copy for the dunny
> (sorta dual purpose)


The Dunny: a History (LINK)


----------



## Gary O'

The neat thing about this place;
Interest rate is 2.875%
of which is a mortgage payment (PITI) of less than renting the cheapest of hovels
We're able to sock away considerable each month and yet build this place into a cozy abode

It's pretty much all we've wanted

Yes, there are much cuter, cozier places here, but we like (as has been said) putting our stamp on it
Do a little cutifying and warmification


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, I think it's great the way it is. But I understand personal taste in roof styles is also important. 

I'm with Aunt Bea about some foundation plantings. They will soften the change from house to ground; that's the first thing I thought of.

One other thing; from the angle of the photo it looks like that tree branch is dangerously close to the roof. Otherwise I think the place is great!

I love the property and being able to have a garden! This is a good move for you both. I wish you many happy years in your adorable home!


----------



## StarSong

I didn't know what you menat by "hip roof," so I did a bit of a research dive to educate myself.

Now that I understand the term, I'm curious as to why don't you like hip roofs.


----------



## Gary O'

I so love this time of year

First falling maple leaves
Haven't had 'em for over five years
The mountain cabin just had pine needles

I don't even want to rake 'em off the back deck


----------



## RadishRose

Pretty.

Are you ready for Halloween Gary?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Are you ready for Halloween Gary?


Is Halloween ready for Gary?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Is Halloween ready for Gary?


Good question!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Are you ready for Halloween Gary?





Meanderer said:


> Is Halloween ready for Gary?



Oh. let's jus' say, ready or not, here we come


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Oh. let's jus' say, ready or not, here we come
> 
> View attachment 130140


Looks like you're getting a head start!


----------



## Gary O'

We're getting a bit ahead of ourselves

The aroma from the kitchen pulled me away from the shop....



apple pie


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Ho...Gary'O!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> We're getting a bit ahead of ourselves
> 
> The aroma from the kitchen pulled me away from the shop....
> 
> View attachment 130141
> 
> apple pie


Boy, that looks good!  Yesterday, our neighbor, stopped by with four big apple dumplings!!  We polished off the last two for desert this evening.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Boy, that looks good!  Yesterday, our neighbor, stopped by with four big apple dumplings!!  We polished off the last two for desert this evening.


Are blackbirds gonna fly outta that pie?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Are blackbirds gonna fly outta that pie?


----------



## Lakeland living

Now think of this...how many interesting ideas could you get from living in your new place.??
  Think of the stories from your neighbors, not too many people li


----------



## Lakeland living

lol, not too many people will live right by one of those resting places.. Nice and quiet I am betting.


----------



## Sliverfox

Must be the weather as,, I baked a Dutch Crumb apple pie,, Saturday.

Week or so ago I made an apple custard pie using  my peach custard pie recipe.

@ Gary glad you  put up pictures of  your new home.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Lakeland living.
We have rental house that is beside  the cemetery.
Biggest problem is vandalism.

When father in law had   cattle they  would get in  cemetery,, leave lots of  'cow pies',knock over a headstone.
Driveway  was good place  for kids learn to ride  bikes.


----------



## jerry old

Sliverfox said:


> @Lakeland living.
> We have rental house that is beside  the cemetery.
> Biggest problem is vandalism.
> 
> 
> Vandalism? house is next to cemeterey, isolated, hmm,  hmmm, hmm,


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lakeland living said:


> lol, *not too many people will live right by one of those resting places*.. Nice and quiet I am betting.


Not many inside either!!!......


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I didn't know what you menat by "hip roof," so I did a bit of a research dive to educate myself.
> 
> Now that I understand the term, I'm curious as to why don't you like hip roofs.


Aesthetics, I guess
Just don't like the looks

I don't even care for some gable roofs if they have no eaves (like the one you showed)
Some cape cods are like that

My garage/shop is a terribly accentuated hip roof
I think they call it a 'pyramid' hip roof
I'm tempted to have my lady make a huge Santy cap to put at the peak.





The only thing I do like about hip roofs is when it comes to painting (no tall gable ends)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, allow me to get you off the roof...and drag you in to the interior for a minute...  did you ever consider log-cabin wallpaper?  When I retired 13 years ago, I made an extra bedroom into my log-cabin room.  I found horizonal rolls of paper, at www.thecountryhouse.com.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> When I retired 13 years ago, I made an extra bedroom into my log-cabin room. I found horizonal rolls of paper


Nice site
Yeah, I think I'm gonna just make a few areas *'rustic' *and leave it at that
(I'll take a pic or two of a wall in my shop tonight)
I'm pretty well cabined out in relation to living in town
I'm locked onto being a total townie

Still, I'll probably buy another chunk of land...and build a small cabin
This time it'll be as gnomish as I can make it (screw functionality)

But
For now
I've got some pressing stuff to do
My honey do list rivals my Christmas list
....and I haven't even checked it twice


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> lol, not too many people will live right by one of those resting places.. Nice and quiet I am betting


Yeah, I think that's why it stayed on the market so long

I love those* 'neighbors'
*
They pretty much stay to themselves


----------



## Meanderer

Don't forget the signage....🐿🐿


----------



## jerry old

No neighbors is the site to seek-you can't get to the rural- next best:

I thought a house next to a centenary was a good deal; their certainly not going to bother you.
Next to a church is a good place, members only present a couple of times a week
Schools, hopefully your employed, don't have to be home until after 3 P.m and three months of silence

You have any information of sites next to  nuns and monks that have taken a vow of silence?
Should be quite


----------



## Jules

@Gary O'   A suggestion re security for your tools in the garage.  Keep the door down as much as possible so lowlifes don’t raid it.  My mother sold her house to a carpenter.  He did all his work in the open garage.  Came home after work one day and his tools had been cleaned out.  The lock was old.  It was easy.  No cameras back in those days.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> A suggestion re security for your tools in the garage. Keep the door down as much as possible so lowlifes don’t raid it. My mother sold her house to a carpenter. He did all his work in the open garage. Came home after work one day and his tools had been cleaned out. The lock was old. It was easy. No cameras back in those days.


I get what you're saying.
I do close/lock the door when I'm not home.
I have a trip/flood light right next to it.
I have a good lock (had to install it before I put any tools in it).
And.....it's a very nice neighborhood, very low traffic, on foot, or driving.
Our avenue is not on the way to anything.
I did see a young man walking thru the cemetery field a few days ago, but it's his morning route
(every morning, same time.....must be a shortcut)

We've only been here a month, but have yet to see (what I'd call) the typical low life.

Still, it could happen
But......I'm quite used to dealing with folks of all walks of life
Town is a bit different, but if I get hold of a thief, town or mountains, they generally become converted

Thanks for the tip, Jules


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> did you ever consider log-cabin wallpaper?





Gary O' said:


> Yeah,* I think I'm gonna just make a few areas 'rustic' and leave it at that*
> (I'll take a pic or two of a wall in my shop tonight)
> I'm pretty well cabined out in relation to living in town
> I'm locked onto being a total townie



Nothing earth shattering
But a nook or two in the shop with cabin left overs


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you may be surprised how much these little nooks of cabin leftovers might come to mean to you. Withdraw from the cabin slowly, and avoid cabin fever (lack of cabin).  Don't throw the cabin out with the bath-water.  Speaking of bath water, where will your outdoor tub end up?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Speaking of bath water, where will your outdoor tub end up?


My son is using it
But, he's got it closer to the cabin
Which is fine, but he's gotta dump that bath water a considerable distance from the cabin (ice/erosion)

He says he's gonna winter out there
He's got a lot to learn
I gave him a short list of dos and don'ts
But, if he's anything like me, he'll learn a fair amount the hard way

I'm happy he drained the pump before he went fishing
It got to 3°F there last night
He says he can prime any pump (commercial fisherman for over 20 yrs)
And he did

I have less and less worry about him and the girls out there
Those little nubbins are havin' a ball

He's gonna forsake fishing for a bit, and concentrate on winter chores
Do a little trucking in between




Meanderer said:


> Withdraw from the cabin slowly, and avoid cabin fever (lack of cabin).


Yeah, no worries there
Got so much to do here, every day I'm thankful for the basic amenities

Today, gonna rent a tractor and blade the drive a bit
Prepare the drive to be blacktopped 
Lay some 3/4 crushed and tamp it down
Was gonna wait 'til late spring, but we have a week or two of decent weather


----------



## Ronni

I swear @Gary O', I take some time off the site to get married and go on honeymoon, and while I'm gone, you up and move yer damn self off the mountain and into town!! And here I was still trying to adjust to the fact that you'd left town and were up in your cabin again!   Give an old lady a break will ya, and quit bopping around like you're 20 so I can catch up with you!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lakeland living

Loving a day of feet up, snow coming down steady right now. Put some wood in the stove , now waiting for the coffee to perk up.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, here's a dream writer's shed, you might copy for a small get-away abode.


----------



## RadishRose

That's beautiful!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, here's a dream writer's shed, you might copy for a small get-away abode.


Love it, Jim
Very doable
I jus' may dupe it....at least my version


----------



## Gary O'

Interesting day, yesterday;

A little jaunt to some stores
Sort of a lark

Buy some project supplies
Buy a snake (toilet plugged, no big deal)

Lollygag around getting odds and ends
We head back home
Commenting how nice it is to have some basic amenities

While unloading the truck, wife comes  running out waving her arms
The tub is full of water and overflowing
Same with the toilet

The snake does virtually nothing

I call the city
They come out and snake their line, from the manhole in the street, thru and passed our lateral line
Wife comes running back out while they are doing this
*'THE TOILET AND TUB ARE GYSERS!'*

But
That did the job
Everthing back to normal
With the exception of my lady washing all the towels she used to swab the flooded floors
and disinfecting me and my clothes and the bathroom

Still, I'm going to rent a Roto Rooter sized snake and clean the drain out from our line to the city's
while I'm thinking about it

Just a little something to mess with yer day

My lady and I commented on city life, and how simple cabin life could be

At least help was at hand, and came in minutes (that's pretty nice)


----------



## Meanderer

Compared to fifty mile drives, forest fires, cutting firewood, bears and wolves at your door.....


----------



## Gary O'

Took a trip to the cabin today
Got a truck load of books
There's still another truck load or two left
My lady is considering parting with some (be still my heart)

On the way up, Hwy 97.....a deer, a big muley,  sprang out in front of us
Then
three more
one behind the other
I'd forgotten about their migration this time of year

There's now some flat spots on my tires

...and a pinched spot in the driver's seat
Damn near ripped the material off with my sphincter


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Interesting day, yesterday;
> 
> A little jaunt to some stores
> Sort of a lark
> 
> Buy some project supplies
> Buy a snake (toilet plugged, no big deal)
> 
> Lollygag around getting odds and ends
> We head back home
> Commenting how nice it is to have some basic amenities
> 
> While unloading the truck, wife comes  running out waving her arms
> The tub is full of water and overflowing
> Same with the toilet
> 
> The snake does virtually nothing
> 
> I call the city
> They come out and snake their line, from the manhole in the street, thru and passed our lateral line
> Wife comes running back out while they are doing this
> *'THE TOILET AND TUB ARE GYSERS!'*
> 
> But
> That did the job
> Everthing back to normal
> With the exception of my lady washing all the towels she used to swab the flooded floors
> and disinfecting me and my clothes and the bathroom
> 
> Still, I'm going to rent a Roto Rooter sized snake and clean the drain out from our line to the city's
> while I'm thinking about it
> 
> Just a little something to mess with yer day
> 
> My lady and I commented on city life, and how simple cabin life could be
> 
> At least help was at hand, and came in minutes (that's pretty nice)


Oh how awful Gary! Great "Welcome to Town" gesture- NOT!
Sorry about the deer, too. It'll get better...


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Oh how awful Gary!


Actually, I should'a been more aware
Saw several skid patches miles before, and some of those patches had large maroon stains on the pavement
Some deer weren't so lucky
Some drivers, and their grills, weren't either
On the way back to the house we both looked hard to the west side of the hwy, as the deer are migrating east to Christmas Valley for the winter
Glad it wasn't night time
If it was, I'd have been following behind a semi... a ways back
They can absorb the impact much better


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Halloween.....in town, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Happy Halloween.....in town, Gary!


Rather disappointing

The back neighbors were quiet


----------



## Meanderer

What's cookin' in town, Gary?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> What's cookin' in town, Gary?



Finally got my shop pretty much together
Still getting things off the deck and hung
But able to get some honey dos knocked out
Built a bookcase yesterday for my lady's cookbooks (it's a big bookcase)
The stain was dry this morn
I asked if she had more cookbooks
'Oh yeah'
This house is getting smaller

But.....took some time to dust off some avian abodes






Gotta hang more shop lighting, but s/be creating tiny abodes for Christmas real soon

...and I'm happy with that


----------



## Meanderer

_Small town bird tree_


----------



## Gary O'

I so love this time of year

I missed the leaves

S'pose I should sweep them off the deck

Can't......just yet


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, it appears that you are enamored by autumn leaves.....


----------



## Gary O'

Took a load of limbs and leaves to a nursery I'd missed in my peddling of avian abodes

An order

Now I gotta get busy

I'm back at it







Glad the shop is mostly together






with plenty of room for the sliding miter saw


----------



## Meanderer

What a Grand workshop, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> What a Grand workshop, Gary!


Thank you, Jim
It's not the shop in the mountains, but when I get done, it'll be a bit worthy.

There's zero windows at present, and no personal doors.

I plan on putting in a large door in the back, with a generous deck.
Windows, I haven't figured out, but first thought, they'll be high up.....just for natural light.

It's certainly good to finally know where all my tools are


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, are you keeping up with your Christmas orders?


----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'
For pictures, click on the "photo" to the right of the "links" at the top.
To attach a picture click on the small image, then the word "insert" and choose size of photo you want (thumbnail or full image).  For videos, click on the "3 vertical dots", then on the "2 pictures", for media.

 Tip: if you click on image, you can drag the corner out to enlarge image.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, are you keeping up with your Christmas orders?


Funny you should ask

I'm behind about ten abodes
They're in a production format, of which six fronts/backs are waiting for me to cut the floors.
I'm not too keen on production mode, but it is fun to address the whimsies of the roots on a half dozen units

I can't forget, my lady wants some to give as gifts

One more century.....tops


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, are you keeping up with your Christmas orders?


duplicate


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> For pictures, click on the "photo" to the right of the "links" at the top.
> To attach a picture click on the small image, then the word "insert" and choose size of photo you want (thumbnail or full image). For videos, click on the "3 vertical dots", then on the "2 pictures", for media.
> 
> Tip: if you click on image, you can drag the corner out to enlarge image.


Huh
Guess I missed an update from admin

Now

I'm updated

Thank you, Jim


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Latest five *avian abodes* (all sold);






some close ups;


----------



## StarSong

Just in time for Christmas shopping!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Just in time for Christmas shopping!


Riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## StarSong

You don't think they'll be a very cool gift?  I sure do!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary H'O....


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> You don't think they'll be a very cool gift? I sure do!


Oh, folks have enjoyed them as gifts

It's just the freaking cost of shipping.....when assembled

My buddy in Wyoming can take them apart, vacuum varnish them, and put them back together

I don't think folks would appreciate the assembly instructions

He likes them more than anyone I know
Last time I shipped him one, I sent him pics of three or four to choose which was his favorite
He said *'it's like choosing which child'*

That's the fun of it all


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Just a bit of an avian abode update;

Best this week (IMO)





At the end of my day, I started to go back to ripped roots for trim on the eaves

I may get to be happy with this

Some work in progress;


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gardenlover

I'd like to see a psychedelic version please. 

I always imagined your shop to have more twisted axes and long swords.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> I always imagined your shop to have more twisted axes and long swords.


Guess I've gone soft

Just old skis and normal axes, and other stuff from the cabin shop
Hanging on the wall beside my shop desk






There is, however, an old Parker, exposed hammer side by side 12 gauge hanging up top


----------



## Meanderer

.....an' then, those when you were a Viking!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> ....an' then, those when you were a Viking!


How could I forget

I still carry most of that around


----------



## Gary O'

Didn't realize how much I'd missed the deciduous trees, when living in the mountains

I love them so.....even in winter

Leafless trees in winter beget an eerie/creepy feeling......that I love so



Took another, with flash


----------



## Liberty

Gary O' said:


> Didn't realize how much I'd missed the deciduous trees, when living in the mountains
> 
> I love them so.....even in winter
> 
> Leafless trees in winter beget an eerie/creepy feeling......that I love so
> 
> View attachment 136407
> 
> Took another, with flash
> 
> View attachment 136408


----------



## Liberty

Know what you mean Gary, about the deciduous trees...we have acres of them and so love the views from the house - the "4 season" views, unlike the basic evergreens and palm trees.
Its wonderful!


----------



## Meanderer

DUH!


----------



## Sliverfox

Good one ,,,Meanderer.

Makes me think of the twigs Arbor Day Foundation send  us.
I think  the deer already  ate off one of the lilac twigs.
Put  one in tomato cage  with net over that.


----------



## Meanderer

Tree Leaves Calculator (Link)​How many leaves are on a tree?

"The tree leaves calculator tells you how many leaves are on your tree. Although this is a rough approximation, you can still get an idea about the order of magnitude of the number of leaves. Have you ever thought about it? Are there 10 thousand, 100 thousand or maybe 1 million leaves on the big oak? In the following text, we have explained how can you estimate the number of leaves on a tree in a few simple steps".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Hate to harp on a mono topic, since this is a diary, something for me to look back, and reflect, 
but finding it rather unbelievable how my little avian abodes are selling
...and selling them all locally

Like an idiot, I stopped at yet another trinket shop
They took four tiny bird houses
That was today
Later today, they sold 'em all
.....at $50 each
Incredible 
Sure, it's the season
But, man

Started the day with four abodes that had no where to go
My Wyoming bud wants another one
Said he'd buy the worst looking one
Told him no way
Not selling to my pals
They're gifts

Now, I have nothing for him

Gonna be a busy day tomorrow


----------



## C'est Moi

Gary O' said:


> Hate to harp on a mono topic, since this is a diary, something for me to look back, and reflect,
> but ...



Well for pete's sake, it's your diary.   I come here to read your "mono topic."   Good job on those birdhouses, bud.  I'm glad you're settled in the new digs for the holidays.


----------



## Meanderer

C'est Moi said:


> " I'm glad you're settled in the new digs for the holidays".


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> I'm glad you're settled in the new digs for the holidays.


Got that so right
This place has become a home

Even though we pretty much settled in almost two months ago, 
I couldn't quite get mentally settled until we got a couple months of utility bills under our belt

I'd recvd the histories of the water/sewer, natural gas, and elect, but other folks have other habits,
so, it was a bit of a mystery

Oh, and getting auto pay set up...and confirmed
Hate that process
Seems each of their procedures are just a little bit different than the others

But, yeah
now settled

The shop is pretty much together, the kitchen is in order 
(after making a pantry, fixing a leak, and building some shelves here and there)

Heh, yesterday I fetched some OSB from the garage rafters, the owners had left
They also left a nice little wreath up there

Showed it to my lady (she usually makes ours)
She was thrilled
Sorta a house warming gift.....sorta
Not our taste, but on the door it went
(my lady is rather thrifty like that.....she's a couple notions from being a dumpster diver)

Looks to be circa '70s


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Tree Leaves Calculator (Link)​How many leaves are on a tree?
> 
> "The tree leaves calculator tells you how many leaves are on your tree. Although this is a rough approximation, you can still get an idea about the order of magnitude of the number of leaves. Have you ever thought about it? Are there 10 thousand, 100 thousand or maybe 1 million leaves on the big oak? In the following text, we have explained how can you estimate the number of leaves on a tree in a few simple steps".


This site has other calulators too. It's a fun site!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, hope ya remembered to pick-up some Christmas lights!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, hope ya remembered to pick-up some Christmas lights!


No lights, sir Jim (they're still somewhere in the sea container at the cabin)

But.....we'll be lit

Then....who knows after that


Git'n Mrs Claus sumpm special this year



me


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Your decorations are lookin' good, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

We never got the sunsets at the cabin
The mountains on the west were in the way

But, here in town, we get a peek;




I do miss the rises, however








Yeah, gettin' pangs for the cabin

But...I won't ever miss the 50 mile stretch to town of the winter death trap loosely called Hwy 97

Town is nice

Very very nice

Gonna jump into the shower in a bit, and enjoy that hand held nozzle, turn it as hot as I can take it

......and just stand there.....saying 'ahhhhhhhhh'


----------



## Gary O'

Another little note about town;

At the cabin, one could lose track of the days of the week
Coming seasons were important, but days? Nada

Yesterday, here in town, I found out I gotta keep track of Monday nights.
Gotta take the trash bins to the curb for Tuesday morning pick up

So, I'm leaving reminders to myself for Monday afternoons.

Who knows, maybe the other days of the week will become important

Riiiiiiight


----------



## Gary O'

Took a trip the the cabin today
Had a window of favorable weather
Roads all clear
With the exception of the road to the cabin
Solid ice and snow
Glad we took the Jeep

Our son, hanging his hat at the cabin, is on a commercial fishing trip
So, we thought we'd check on the cabin place

And get my posthole digger

And take some pics of the enclosed raised beds I built last summer, so I can comfortably duplicate

I wasn't going to build *enclosed *raise beds, but the deer here in town are quite populated, and without fear
Also, our chain link fence in the back yard is only 6 feet tall
They can easily clear that height

So, enclosed it is

All I needed was an image to duplicate

I mean, why re-invent the wheel







Moving along, my army grandson sent me a fresh pic of our baby grand, Saul

He seems a bit rotten, even without us there to move that along



I think his dad gets a kick outa the little guy's angst

Seems somebody is doing something not quite right in his tiny world;


----------



## Gary O'

Oh, and on our little trip, my lady took a pic of Upper Klamath Lake



Thing is, she took it with her iPhone, thru the Jeep window, on the fly


Here I've got all this semi-expensive camera equip, and she just snaps one off with her little phone


----------



## Meanderer

Next time Gary, go on your bike........


----------



## Gary O'

Back to building avian abodes

Zero stock

Completed two today

One is yer standard whimsical abode (crazy busy);












The other ended up with an empty spot;

So......I filled the spot with a tiny sign* Home Tweet Home*






Had to do a custom (photomania) thing to kill the glare of the flash


----------



## Gary O'

So, last night, *The Night Before Christmas*, evidently a creature stirred

It was a mouse

Wife found it in the lower cupboard this morn

Went searching for a mousetrap 
(we have around twenty of them at the cabin)

Most stores today were closed

But for one

We'll see what we get in the morn

'Twas a great Christmas
Son and grands popped in 

Lordy, those little ones are busy busy

Good to see 'em

Good to see 'em go

Yes, we're rotten spoiled


----------



## Gary O'

*The thing about building custom stuff:*

I was invited to display my wares at this posh eatery
Quite an uptown place for Klamath Falls
Possibly the best of the best here



They have an area set aside for the locale artisans
Very very nice stuff
Wines, fine art, jewelry, exotic lighting, dainty stuff

Then there's mine.....

Funny, I've sold more there than anywhere else, these last few days of Christmas

They don't take a commission, just give you the money

Anyway, got a message.
One of their chefs asked for me to make her one
*'But bigger'*

Here's the catch;
My stuff is custom made
The little abodes evolve as I build, adding touches, twigs, gouges, here and there, as I go
I could almost guarantee she'll see the results of what transpired on the ol' shop bench
and say *'oh, that's nice' *and maybe even fork over the money
But
She won't be happy

I can't
won't do that

No orders

Just sales of what's available



My lady goes thru the same thing when making socks

And she makes some really really nice socks
The kind where the wealthy enjoy...and will pay...just about any price

They evolve directly from the llama
She skirts it,
picks thru it,
dusts it
washes it
dries it
cards it into rolags or batts,
Then spins
Then plies
Then washes to set the twist
and dries again

Then knits (four needle, whatever that is)
Of course foot size comes into play

But
She refuses to make to order

I always have chided her on that

No more

I get it

I totally get it


----------



## Meanderer

I agree, Gary.  "Custom Made" work, is what you retired from.  Don't go back.  Creating under pressure is no fun!  Each of your avian abodes is a "one of a kind" wonder....that should be amazing enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> So, last night, *The Night Before Christmas*, evidently a creature stirred
> 
> It was a mouse
> 
> Wife found it in the lower cupboard this morn
> 
> Went searching for a mousetrap
> (we have around twenty of them at the cabin)
> 
> Most stores today were closed
> 
> But for one
> 
> We'll see what we get in the morn
> 
> 'Twas a great Christmas
> Son and grands popped in
> 
> Lordy, those little ones are busy busy
> 
> Good to see 'em
> 
> Good to see 'em go
> 
> Yes, we're rotten spoiled


Maybe it's time for a cat!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's time for a cat!


Y'know, we had a few feral cats come around the cabin from time to time

I didn't shoo them away, but didn't feed 'em either

Same with here in town
The cats here are not feral, and they all seem to look longingly at the screen door
But
I don't let 'em in
and I don't feed 'em

The big field behind us should be plenty


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Creating under pressure is no fun!


Yeah, I've let myself go there a bit from time to time

It is *absolutely* no fun

That's when I stop
Refill my coffee mug
Sit
Re-set myself
Turn on some favorite sounds
Sweep up the sawdust for the cabin poop house 

...and go back to enjoying it all


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, we had a few feral cats come around the cabin from time to time
> 
> I didn't shoo them away, but didn't feed 'em either
> 
> Same with here in town
> The cats here are not feral, and they all seem to look longingly at the screen door
> But
> I don't let 'em in
> and I don't feed 'em
> 
> The big field behind us should be plenty


I agree.

IMO it's best not to feed wild/feral things.

It creates an unhealthy dependency/relationship very similar to the dependency/relationship that you referenced about being asked to take custom orders for your work.

Better that we respect and enjoy each other for who and what we are.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO it's best not to feed wild/feral things.


Yeah, there was a feral Tom that would come by the cabin about once or twice a month
It had the hugest head
and you couldn't get near it
Nothing friendly at all

It wouldn't ever get too near the cabin
Just cruise thru the property, on the hunt

It may've taken a few chippies, and a rabbit or two


----------



## Gary O'

Y'know, living out at the cabin brought me to ground level a bit
Took most all the five years, but the glories of nature did something to and for me, that no preacher could

I'm a bit rough around the edges
At least I was

But now?
These songs do it for me
Get me off my self
Get me to realize I'm not the guy that can do, and has done a lot of things

Get me to realize there's one so great He surpasses all understanding



These songs describe so well what I was privileged to witness


....and Wintley Phipps singing 'em don't hurt


----------



## Meanderer

"The Wonder of It All"​




“England figures in the story behind this hymn written in 1955.  I was on my way to Scotland for meetings there aboard the S.S. United States bound for Southampton when inspiration came from conversation with another passenger. He wanted to know what went on at our meetings and after detailing the sequence of things at a typical Billy Graham Crusade meeting, I found myself at a loss for words when I tried to describe the response that usually accompanied Mr. Graham’s invitation to become a Christian".

_  “What happens then never becomes commonplace…watching people by the hundreds come forward…oh, if you could just see the wonder of it all.”_

 “I think I should,” he answered.  Then he wrote these words on a card and handed it back to me: THE WONDER OF IT ALL.  “That sounds like a song to me.”  Later that night, I wrote words on that theme and roughed out a melody to go with them.”  The Wonder of It All was first released and copyrighted in 1956.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "The Wonder of It All"


Thank you for that, Jim

I'd like to post more, but I've been super busy these last few days, and it's not gonna let up in the near future.

You guys be sure to have a happy new year


----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year, Gary!


----------



## RadishRose

Happy New Year Mr. and Mrs. O'


----------



## Meanderer

Don't look back........


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Don't look back........


Can't

Barely time to look forward

These freaking bird houses have taken over my life

Every time I think I'm caught up, I get a call 'need more!'

One place, my best client, took one over to a posh eatery downtown
Probably the nicest one in town
They have a little section set aside to display the local artisan's wares
Author's books, craftsman's things, like dainty lighting and finery, artist's paintings, rare (strange) jewelry......and now....my crude bird huts

Thing is, they're now my best outlet
Today, I gotta finish up a couple more for them
Oh, and deliver more to the nursery

This all.....*after* Christmas 

Turns out, the wealthy have a thing for crusty yard art


----------



## Aunt Bea

If it starts feeling like work it's time to find a new hobby!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, when you start referring to your "avian abodes" as "freaking bird houses", it's clear you're stressed. 

Time for a break?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Time for a break?


The break will come.....garden, raised beds, grape arbor, she shed, stuff like that.

However, I'm taking Meanderer's advice, and raising the price

They're still fun to make


----------



## Meanderer

....the first I've heard the term "She Sheds"!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> ...the first I've heard of "She Sheds"!


I'm calling what you previously showed me, a she shed

At least that's gonna be* my* version


----------



## Meanderer

I like the natural wood finish inside and out.....like a breath of the cabin!  Make it big enough she doesn't get "Closet-phobia"!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I like the natural wood finish inside and out.....like a breath of the cabin!


Yeah, I like that too
The 'interior' will consist of cedar fence boards...in various cuts


Meanderer said:


> Make it big enough she doesn't get "Closet-phobia"!


See, that's the trick
Small enough, but big enough

I'll be going to work on some sketches/calculations
The first one will be my lady's
The next one(s) will be to market/sell
The design will be modular sections (put together with screws), so they'll be easier to haul


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> Can't
> 
> Barely time to look forward
> 
> These freaking bird houses have taken over my life
> 
> Every time I think I'm caught up, I get a call 'need more!'
> 
> One place, my best client, took one over to a posh eatery downtown
> Probably the nicest one in town
> They have a little section set aside to display the local artisan's wares
> Author's books, craftsman's things, like dainty lighting and finery, artist's paintings, rare (strange) jewelry......and now....my crude bird huts
> 
> Thing is, they're now my best outlet
> Today, I gotta finish up a couple more for them
> Oh, and deliver more to the nursery
> 
> This all.....*after* Christmas
> 
> Turns out, the wealthy have a thing for crusty yard art


Rustic or natural but never crusty.


----------



## Gardenlover

Your saga brings this parable to mind:

An American investment banker was taking a much-needed vacation in a small coastal Mexican village when a small boat with just one fisherman docked. The boat had several large, fresh fish in it.

The investment banker was impressed by the quality of the fish and asked the Mexican how long it took to catch them.

The Mexican replied, “Only a little while.”

The banker then asked why he didn't stay out longer and catch more fish?

The Mexican fisherman replied he had enough to support his family's immediate needs.

The American then asked “But what do you do with the rest of your time?”

The Mexican fisherman replied, “I sleep late, fish a little, play with my children, take siesta with my wife, stroll into the village each evening where I sip wine and play guitar with my amigos: I have a full and busy life, señor.”

The investment banker scoffed, “I am an Ivy League MBA, and I could help you. You could spend more time fishing and with the proceeds buy a bigger boat, and with the proceeds from the bigger boat you could buy several boats until eventually you would have a whole fleet of fishing boats. Instead of selling your catch to the middleman you could sell directly to the processor, eventually opening your own cannery. You could control the product, processing and distribution.”

Then he added, “Of course, you would need to leave this small coastal fishing village and move to Mexico City where you would run your growing enterprise.”

The Mexican fisherman asked, “But señor, how long will this all take?”

To which the American replied, “15-20 years.”

“But what then?” asked the Mexican.

The American laughed and said, “That's the best part. When the time is right you would announce an IPO and sell your company stock to the public and become very rich. You could make millions.”

“Millions, señor? Then what?”

To which the investment banker replied, “Then you would retire. You could move to a small coastal fishing village where you would sleep late, fish a little, play with your kids, take siesta with your wife, stroll to the village in the evenings where you could sip wine and play your guitar with your amigos.”


----------



## Meanderer

Capetown beach houses.....


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Capetown beach houses...


Looks akin to those 'sheds' seen popping up on every other street corner

I do like the colors....if I lived in Jamaica

I built my first screened in raised bed for town
Very happy with it
But too much
$120 in material for a 4'x2'x2'
I'll take a couple pics today

Just going with conventional raised beds
Essentially, rectangular boxes consisting of 2x8 or 2x10 PT (maybe 2x12)
Staked with rebar

Then order in several yards of 4 part garden soil



At present, I'm building the avian abodes, as I realized spring (bird house season) will be too busy to make them
The demand has greatly abated (very thankful)


----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Capetown beach houses.....


Gary, I thought you might try making "Capetown Beach Abodes"....The colors make all the difference!


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby made me raised beds,, they were too low.
Thinking about getting one that is  taller from farm store.

May put it  closer to the house to keep the deer away  from it.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> May put it closer to the house to keep the deer away from it.


Yeah, we have as many deer in town as we had at the cabin
(they're the town pets)
They are the smaller black tail, so, I'm wondering if they'll jump our six foot chain link fence
I do know, if deer can't see the other side, they won't jump
May have to put those little strips in the chain link (I really don't want to)


----------



## Sliverfox

There all sorts of ideas to keep   the deer away.
Irish Spring  soap didn't  work.

Motion activated  water sprinklers work till you get the water bill.

I did  use  some old orange   snow  fencing, around my tomato plants.

Netting worked around the blue berries.
Hubby  built an arbor  around them ,, then  the netting  stapled to  arbor.


----------



## Meanderer

Cheap, Fast, & Easy DIY Garden Deer Fence that WORKS


----------



## Sliverfox

Thanks , Meanderer.

Hopfully I put up enough tomato  products that we won't plant  as much in 2021.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Cheap, Fast, & Easy DIY Garden Deer Fence that WORKS


Interesting

Thanks for that, Jim

However, our chain link is 6 feet high (higher than that guy's T posts)

If they jump our fence, I'll slat the chain links



Sliverfox said:


> Hubby made me raised beds,, they were too low.
> Thinking about getting one that is taller from farm store.



Yeah, the benefit to raised beds is not bending so much, or kneeling

I'm happy with this screened in one I designed, but the price of materials ain't so economical


----------



## Sliverfox

I do like that ^ Gary.
For  me the box part should be about midway up.
Last year Tractor Supply had   various  finished ones.

A Rural King   recently opened in the area.
Curious to see what they offer.


----------



## Gary O'

Finished the last of several tiny abodes































Gonna move on to backyard projects

Clothesline w/be made of pipe...simple, just a 'T' a couple caps and some lengths 


Grape arbor.....considering 4x4 PT....but.....maybe pipes

Got a big snow storm comin', so won't be planting fruit trees just yet


----------



## Jules

Gary, if I’d been in your area I’d have snapped up one or two of those little abodes.  They were a bargain for the creativity and skill involved.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Gary, if I’d been in your area I’d have snapped up one or two of those little abodes. They were a bargain for the creativity and skill involved.


Thank you, Jules

Yeah, some acquaintances dropped by a week or so ago
Bought two

I usually give 'em away to friends, or drop ins

But they insisted on paying


----------



## Sliverfox

Around  our neck of the woods , see arbors made of  flexible PVC pipe.
Half hoops,, then  netting can go over  them.

After years of dealing with wooden arbor & stapled  on netting,,PVC pipe  looks to be a better idea.
If netting isn't removed after fruit is  done bearing,, wind , snow, freezing  rain ,netting  pulls lose.

Have not  priced the flexible PVC.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Around our neck of the woods , see arbors made of flexible PVC pipe.
> Half hoops,, then netting can go over them.


Yeah, we have those too, but mostly for greenhouses, covered with a high grade of UV plastic

My 'arbors' w/be more like these;






I'd go with 4x4 PT, but once the vines are mature, nothing much is seen
So, I'm leaning toward galvanized pipe


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, we have those too, but mostly for greenhouses, covered with a high grade of UV plastic
> 
> My 'arbors' w/be more like these;
> 
> View attachment 146375
> 
> View attachment 146376
> 
> 
> I'd go with 4x4 PT, but once the vines are mature, nothing much is seen
> So, I'm leaning toward galvanized pipe


Galvanized pipe, great choice, Gary!

That would be mine, too.


----------



## Sliverfox

That is what hubby  build  over the blueberry bushes.
Imagine about 6  - 7   large  blueberry bushes  in the center.


----------



## Meanderer

How about something on the order of a "Gary-sized" Avian abode/arbor?


----------



## Sliverfox

O,, That is really  neat,Meanderer.


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I'm gonna make one more little abode, then get busy with the back yard
After today, I'll have fifteen on the shelf
If things go like they did last fall, they'll disappear somewhat quickly in late spring

The typical atypical (last two);




Then I came across a root so twisty, but too big to be comfortable on the tiny abodes
I didn't have the heart to tear it into smaller perches,

so

I built a bigger one (about twice the size)



Winter, here in the basin, has been rather mild
Got just a few inches of the white stuff a couple times
(over three feet up at the cabin)
Very nice outside...temps flirting with 40°F
(-1°F at the cabin)
Tempting to go hog wild with planting things....maybe root crops

I'll first do the clothes line, galvanized pipe in a couple 'T's
Drill out 4 or 6 holes
Install eye bolts
String coated wire
Easy peasy

Then the grape arbor
Found some 1/2 inch ID black steel pipe that'll work just fine
Considering two sections @ 8'x4'
Wondering about height
Don't wanna be too high, or too low
Two kinds of grapes, concord and Thompson

I may start in on the raised beds first......decisions.....decisions


----------



## Sliverfox

Wow,,  you are full of ideas for the yard.

Here in PA,, ground is still snow  covered with,, wind about 17mph.
Gardening is still a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Here in PA,, ground is still snow covered with,, wind about 17mph.
> Gardening is still a figment of my imagination.


Yeah, up at the cabin, highs are round 0°F, and the snow is 3 feet and growing (a mild winter there)
Around April one gets a bit weary of the white stuff
Seeing a bit of terra firma in May, usually
Heh, it's my son's first winter there


----------



## Lakeland living

Hehe, have a few people here this winter that keep saying it ain't so bad. I keep telling them this is a really easy
mild winter so far. Till today. It was snowing when I got up about 6 this morning, it is still snowing now with gusting winds to 30 k per hour.  
    Good to see that you are keeping out of trouble Gary O,,,,


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> I keep telling them this is a really easy
> mild winter so far. Till today. It was snowing when I got up about 6 this morning, it is still snowing now


Got some depth?

What's typical and what do ya have now?


----------



## Lakeland living

3 ft plus whatever came down today. Most times we have about 5 ft.


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> 3 ft plus whatever came down today. Most times we have about 5 ft.


When do you begin to see terra firma?


----------



## Jules

You and your lady seem to have adapted very well to urban living.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> You and your lady seem to have adapted very well to urban living


Well, there's some things we miss, that's for sure

But

Our place in town is quite private
...and there's more deer here than our mountain place

Electricity is big for me
Flip a switch, and the saw is humming
I do like that

Once I get the garden established, we'll probably buy another place in the mountains
But only for occasional visits
No more living like that
It was a challenge
That challenge was met

Heh, my son marvels at what we accomplished up there
He's finding out how rough things can be

The first winter has many lessons
He'll do fine
Commercial fishermen know hard work

My lady loves her kitchen, her hobby room, a proper bathing facility
That works for me

Yeah, we've adapted


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> My lady loves her kitchen, her hobby room, a proper bathing facility
> That works for me


----------



## Meanderer

Light Duty!


----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> When do you begin to see terra firma?


 We see that anywhere from the end of March into April. Lake ice is often into May.
  Can make for some long winters at times..


----------



## Gary O'

Lakeland living said:


> Can make for some long winters at times.


Yup

One tough long winter, we didn't see the forest floor 'til mid June
Mosquitos were nuts that summer


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Interesting
> 
> Thanks for that, Jim
> 
> However, our chain link is 6 feet high (higher than that guy's T posts)
> 
> If they jump our fence, I'll slat the chain links
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the benefit to raised beds is not bending so much, or kneeling
> 
> I'm happy with this screened in one I designed, but the price of materials ain't so economical
> 
> View attachment 145798
> 
> View attachment 145796
> 
> View attachment 145797


@Gary O' those are so beautiful... it's difficult to imagine filling them with dirt!  lol  But I'm sure you will enjoy reaping the benefits this summer


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> those are so beautiful... it's difficult to imagine filling them with dirt! lol But I'm sure you will enjoy reaping the benefits this summer


Well, I put a nix on the screened in raised bed (planters)
The material for each one is $120
Just going with yer standard raised beds with 2x8 PT or a couple 2x6s
Absolutely had to have 'em at the cabin, due to critters
Here, gonna dare the deer to jump the fence
and if they do, I'll slat the chain link (they don't jump anything they can't see thru)

But, thank you

Prolly put 'maters in that one

(I may build one more. My lady loves 'em)


----------



## RadishRose

I've heard human hair is a good deterrent against deer. People have gone around to salons and barber shops to collect it. Not something I'd be doing.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I've heard human hair is a good deterrent against deer. People have gone around to salons and barber shops to collect it. Not something I'd be doing.


Well, at the cabin, seemed they relished anything and everything, human hair, bone meal, name it....no deterrent.
'Bout the only thing they understood out there was the blast of a 12 gauge

.....not at them.....just some buckshot in the air


----------



## RadishRose

That noise sure would scare them off. I was hoping the hair would have been the trick, but actually, altho' I'd heard about it, I never knew anyone who'd actually done it.


----------



## RadishRose

I bet this friend would scare them away............


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I've heard human hair is a good deterrent against deer.


Deer today, gone tomorrow!


----------



## Sliverfox

Had I mentioned that we had a mangy bear show here in the past month?

Hubby feeds the deer as he enjoys watching them.

Game camera showed the bear at deer feeder. 

Looked like it may have urinated on the ear corn.

No deer would go near  the corn.

We got some close   bear pictures at daytime with the game camera.
It was horrible to see how the parasites were killing it.

Must have wandered off & died.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> Looked like it may have urinated on the ear corn.
> 
> No deer would go near the corn.



See Gary? All you have to do is pee outside!


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> It was horrible to see how the parasites were killing it.


Oh that is so sad.


----------



## RadishRose

xxx


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> See Gary? All you have to do is pee outside!


Believe me, I marked my territory
Didn't matter to Mr Bear

Our last blackie dressed out a slightly under 400 lbs
....and it wasn't much more'n a year old

Sure could make a mess of things
Seemed he had a route
Lumbered across our porch around 3am about every other morning


----------



## Lakeland living

A day of ease here today, wood is in, snow moved where it absolutely  had to be moved.
Walk with the mutt, nice crisp -8 with lake affect snow coming down.
   Now waiting on the coffee pot, coffee mug with something a little extra. Another year starting today.
  These days make it all worth while.


----------



## Gary O'

Tedious day at our town cottage

Rework day
*Hate* rework

Measure twice, cut once........

Erected the clothes line yesterday
After stringing up the coated wire, and tightening to an acceptable tension, I stepped back
Viewed what I'd just done
A post looked off
Sure enough, a half bubble off vertical 
Cement is rock hard

Can't leave it like that
I'd see it every time I looked that direction

Today
Success
Not as tedious as my mind imagined 

Happy

Funny thing on this project
Bought a spool of coated wire at the hardware store
It was wunna those spools that folks measure what they want, cut it, and pay by the foot.
There was only 59 feet left on the spool, so I took the spool up to the counter

The gal got confused, and tried to charge me for 250 feet
$170
I showed her what I did
She instantly 'fixed' it by charging me for 5 feet
I didn't look at the receipt, just relieved  
Didn't hit me 'til I got home, that 59 feet for under three bucks was an error

Found I had enough wire of my own anyway, so took it back today
The kid at the counter had to make several calls to return the spool to stock

Sometimes it's tempting to just leave bad enough alone.....

Can't

Like being a bubble off, had to fix the clerical error

Sleep comes easy that way


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Tedious day at our town cottage
> 
> Rework day
> *Hate* rework
> 
> Measure twice, cut once........
> 
> Erected the clothes line yesterday
> After stringing up the coated wire, and tightening to an acceptable tension, I stepped back
> Viewed what I'd just done
> A post looked off
> Sure enough, a half bubble off vertical
> Cement is rock hard
> 
> Can't leave it like that
> I'd see it every time I looked that direction
> 
> Today
> Success
> Not as tedious as my mind imagined
> 
> Happy
> 
> Funny thing on this project
> Bought a spool of coated wire at the hardware store
> It was wunna those spools that folks measure what they want, cut it, and pay by the foot.
> There was only 59 feet left on the spool, so I took the spool up to the counter
> 
> The gal got confused, and tried to charge me for 250 feet
> $170
> I showed her what I did
> She instantly 'fixed' it by charging me for 5 feet
> I didn't look at the receipt, just relieved
> Didn't hit me 'til I got home, that 59 feet for under three bucks was an error
> 
> Found I had enough wire of my own anyway, so took it back today
> The kid at the counter had to make several calls to return the spool to stock
> 
> Sometimes it's tempting to just leave bad enough alone.....
> 
> Can't
> 
> Like being a bubble off, had to fix the clerical error
> 
> Sleep comes easy that way


Some might call you a bubble-head for your actions, and while I wouldn't blame them, I so happen to think what you did is mighty bubbly.  

Good on ya, Gary-O.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Some might call you a bubble-head for your actions, and while I wouldn't blame them


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> I'll take that as a compliment
> 
> View attachment 149129


You're a hoot, Gary!

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Gary O'

Trying to finalize the back yard

I love fences (in town), but pretty much detest chain link
They're good and strong, but leave me cold.....rather prison like

My lady had a splendid idea
Line the fence with Oregon Grape plants



Have to cook and sweeten them to eat 'em, but they're rather decorative.
Better than looking at a fence

Add six fruit/nut trees, and the grape arbor, then finalize with raised beds

If there's time this summer, I'll put in a door and deck to the back of the shop

Should make a rather comfy setting for two ol' geezers


----------



## Gary O'

While compiling cabin notes for the manuscript, I came across something I've been looking for

Thought I'd share

Someone, on another site, posed the question; ‘What is your definition of a cabin?’

My reply;

_For me?

*It's more than even Kinkaid could replicate.
It's warmer than the warmest of wood stoves.
It has more charisma than the grandest of orators,
more appeal than the most opulent edifice built.

Yet it's simpler than the simplest of abodes.
...all the while doing its modest magic

Turning a mason jar to a drinking glass,
a tuna can to an ash tray,
a wooden apple box to a cabinet,
a burlap bag to a slip cover,
favorite old clothes to attire of choice,
a stranger to an acquaintance,
an acquaintance to a friend,
a wife to a mistress,

a life....to living.


And for me,

it's now home.*_

(yes, I'm missing the cabin a bit......a good hot shower will fix that)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sliverfox

Very nice  Gary.

To me cabin means  solitude,, a  simple, sheltering place.
Sort of  suits the  type of living we are experiencing  during the pandemic.


----------



## Sliverfox

Meanderer,, I like yours, too.


----------



## Gary O'

So, my fisherman son, the one that is buying the cabin property, is off on another fishing trip

Pretty big boats
Both over 90 ft

He's been taking his girls along
They love it

Had to share this pic
Maddie (now four yrs old) is working the galley



She's such a little pip
Tiny pencil body
But, boy, can she ever run ya ragged

I love her so


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, here's a cabin for you....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Trying to finalize the back yard
> 
> I love fences (in town), but pretty much detest chain link
> They're good and strong, but leave me cold.....rather prison like
> 
> My lady had a splendid idea
> Line the fence with Oregon Grape plants
> 
> View attachment 149147
> 
> Have to cook and sweeten them to eat 'em, but they're rather decorative.
> Better than looking at a fence
> 
> Add six fruit/nut trees, and the grape arbor, then finalize with raised beds
> 
> If there's time this summer, I'll put in a door and deck to the back of the shop
> 
> Should make a rather comfy setting for two ol' geezers


I'm sure the local wildlife will appreciate it too!

IMO providing them a permanent natural oasis is much better than setting up a feeding station.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure the local wildlife will appreciate it too!
> 
> IMO providing them a permanent natural oasis is much better than setting up a feeding station.


Yeah, I get that

We'll see

Saw three black tails bedded down right outside our fence
There's a little thicket of trees and brush they seem to call home

Our back yard may become their 7-11

I may need a silencer


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I get that
> 
> We'll see
> 
> Saw three black tails bedded down right outside our fence
> There's a little thicket of trees and brush they seem to call home
> 
> Our back yard may become their 7-11
> 
> I may need a silencer


We all gotta eat!


----------



## Gary O'

M-M-M-M-M-M.....baaaaack straaaaap


----------



## Sliverfox

Have you thought of  doing espalier of  fruit trees along the  fence?

When hubby  first retired,we   traveled to see Longwood Gardens which  was owned by the DuPont family.
Thought  that estate was  interesting ,, traveled to Delaware where DuPont had a gun powder    manufacturer    .

As we  toured the gardens , was impressed that original  map of the  vegetable gardens had been  found .
Around   them were  fruit trees, espalier style.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Have you thought of doing espalier of fruit trees along the fence?


Interesting

I'm in hopes the Oregon grape holly will interweave in the chain link
I plan on that stuff being the border all along the fence


----------



## Aunt Bea

For the first year while the bushes are getting started you could probably add some Kentucky Wonder pole beans along the fence.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> For the first year while the bushes are getting started you could probably add some Kentucky Wonder pole beans along the fence.


Oh, I do like that!

They're quick

.....and they're goooood

Love fresh picked green beans

especially Kentucky Wonder


----------



## Meanderer

Rattlesnake Pole Beans








"Pole beans are one of those vegetables that put out a tremendous amount of nutritious food in an exceedingly small amount of space.  A big plus is that I just almost never see disease or insect damage and the birds leave them alone.  They are just incredibly easy to grow".




Takes a lot less space than bush beans as they grow vertical.

"Indians grew them together with squash and corn, "the three sisters".   The beans fix nitrogen in the soil and climb the corn, the corn gets nitrogen from the beans, and the squash provides ground shade which conserves moisture and chokes out weeds".


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Takes a lot less space than bush beans as they grow vertical.


Oh, I do like that, too


----------



## Sliverfox

Question  from PA.
Who owes the fence?
Cemetery or  you?

Find out how   cemetery is maintained,
Weed whacker may be used to trim  around  fence or headstones.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Question from PA.
> Who owes the fence?
> Cemetery or you?


We own it


Sliverfox said:


> Find out how cemetery is maintained,
> Weed whacker may be used to trim around fence or headstones.


They mow and trim

Haven't seen 'em get close to our fence

The cemetery is a relic, a pioneer thing
Folks there have been pushin' up daisies for a very very long time


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sliverfox

@ Gary   Hubby & his brother  mow  the cemetery close to us.
Its  group are  particular about its maintenance which was the reason I asked.


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Saw three black tails bedded down right outside our fence
> There's a little thicket of trees and brush they seem to call home


My lady took a pic

They seem comfy



Got a bit of snow this morn

...rather cute



Meanwhile

up at the cabin...


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, do you miss having to chop firewood yet?




rather cute......


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, do you miss having to chop firewood yet?


I do, very much, miss that

But

I'll get over it


----------



## Lakeland living

Gary O' said:


> I do, very much, miss that
> 
> But
> 
> I'll get over it


Like Gary I would miss doing the firewood. Have slowed down a bit here a bit. BUT I am not going to stop doing what is good for me and what I enjoy. Don't think my ax is a cute one though.
   (())


----------



## Gary O'

I cut a lot of wood up there

a 


lot


----------



## Meanderer

Lakeland living said:


> Like Gary I would miss doing the firewood. Have slowed down a bit here a bit. BUT I am not going to stop doing what is good for me and what I enjoy. Don't think my ax is a cute one though.
> (())


me neither, I was refering to Gary's "cute snow".


----------



## Gary O'

Today was finish the screen door day

It's not that usual for me to be completely satisfied with a project

Today was wunna those rare days

Very happy with the screen door

Bought the heavy duty screen to keep the blessed little grandevils from kicking it in or tearing it this summer








Thing is, the back door now looks better than the front door


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Today was replace the tiny mailbox day

Not so into that standard (metal) box that's barely able to contain letters

So

I built a full size one (approx 18" x 12" x 6")



a bigger pic

Yes, its a bit crude
But I prefer the term 'rustic'


----------



## Gary O'

A snow day
No working outside, and I need lumber to make a picnic table

The truck isn't 4WD, sooooooo, I stayed home and decided to frame some pics from the cabin
to hang in the shop
A little something to remember

I didn't have straight enough limbs to rip like in this pic;






So, I used the cedar fence boards
Rip to width
add some 45s
And highlighted the grain with a darker stain
Then roughed the edges

Turned out OK


----------



## Meanderer

Must be somethin' in the air.......


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Must be somethin' in the air......


HEY

Nice frame!


----------



## Gary O'

The snow melted
Me and my lady went shopping

She found a great buy of yarn
Now, she has umpteen containers of yarn
But, this is 'variegated sock yarn'
Anyway, it was $1/skein
Asked her how many socks that'd make
It makes one pair (sock yarn skeins are small)
Thing is, she sells those socks for $10
The other thing, she prefers to give them as gifts

Me, I whipped over to Home Dopey and bought some 2x4s

So, the rest of the day was table making day

I'll soon make the picnic table, but started with a counter for the deck
I plan on using the BBQ every day this summer
Steaks, dogs, ribs, and chikin
The grill needed more counter space

Its a simple affair, but built it quite sturdy



Just a simple 45° brace, and an elephant can sit on it



I used almost five 2x4s and a half quart of stain
Material; less than $40

Tomorrow
The picnic table


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Dinosaur Bar-B-Que Wango Tango Habanero Hot BBQ sauce​


----------



## Aunt Bea

Try making your own Wango Tango!

It starts with the Dinosaur's Mutha Sauce and gets kicked up with the addition of 2-3 finely minced habanero peppers and 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper.

https://www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/dinosaur-bar-b-ques-mutha-sauce-recipe

This is an easy inexpensive chicken mop/sauce that is a part of summer in my area.

http://yates.cce.cornell.edu/resources/cornell-chicken-barbecue-sauce-and-safe-chicken-barbecues


----------



## Gary O'

Diary note to self;

Ho Lee Crap, Batman!
These bird houses are selling again!
.....and its still freaking winter!

Had 15 on the shelf in the shop

Now I have five
and orders for four more

Sorta funny note;

I was bringing in some tiny abodes to this one shop that'd requested 'more'
A customer had just bought one
It was still on the counter
She saw the new ones, and looked like she wanted to trade
Told her 'you should buy another'

Anyway, I gotta set aside the back yard projects, and fire up the work bench again

Other diary note;
Raise the price




Gotta admit, they *are* pretty cute

I have a hard time parting with some of 'em


----------



## Aunt Bea

How about a Bed & Breakfast!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> How about a Bed & Breakfast!


Y'know, when living at the cabin, I made a tiny bird motel like thing

The siding was wee 'cedar shakes' (shim stock)
Had a tuna can 'swimming pool'
and lounge 'chairs' (perches)


Took forever to build it

The chippies destroyed in just a few hours


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, when living at the cabin, I made a tiny bird motel like thing
> 
> The siding was wee 'cedar shakes' (shim stock)
> Had a tuna can 'swimming pool'
> and lounge 'chairs' (perches)
> 
> 
> Took forever to build it
> 
> The chippies destroyed in just a few hours


----------



## Sliverfox

We are starting to  get rain  which melts the  snow.
Reminds me time to clean  the bird houses & get hubby yo reapir a few.

Usually see blue birds  checking out   bird houses,, haven't  noticed them yet.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> We are starting to  get rain  which melts the  snow.
> Reminds me time to clean  the bird houses & get hubby yo reapir a few.
> 
> Usually see blue birds  checking out   bird houses,, haven't  noticed them yet.


They're all over at Gary's checking out he avian abodes, LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> They're all over at Gary's checking out he avian abodes, LOL


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## Gary O'

Had a bit of good weather

Did some initial work in the back yard and deck

Built and laid out the first raised bed
(I'll flip it over and till the sod away)

Also laid out a spot for the grape arbor






Starting out with four of the raised beds
The corn will just be in the ground (not raised bed)

Six fruit trees will go in the other corner
(the deer are anxiously waiting....watching)






Pretty much finished the deck
Still some touches here and there, but other stuff precedes 

Before






after











Had to cut the dog ear crowns of the fence post to match the existing ones








aaaand, of course continue with the avian abodes while I peck away at the back yard











all in all, not unhappy


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, looks like the place is *grow**ing* on you!


----------



## Gary O'

Glad I did what I did when I did it

Looks like ol' man winter ain't quite done yet

I do appreciate the respite 






Heh, at least we're not up at the cabin
No thoughts of garden there 'til June


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, looks like the place is *grow**ing* on you!


Well, Sir Jim
The term 'lush' won't come into play for 3-4 years

Gotta start somewhere.....and soon, if I'm gonna enjoy it

Not gonna put in fully grown stuff
No fun in that

Reminds me of an ol' Gazzilionaire at the private club I toiled at, down in Houston
*River Oaks Country Club*

He was a tenured member with some clout
Bought this huge tree
Very spendy
And had it planted on the signature hole

....then we all watched it die


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Well, Sir Jim
> The term 'lush' won't come into play for 3-4 years
> 
> Gotta start somewhere.....and soon, if I'm gonna enjoy it
> 
> Not gonna put in fully grown stuff
> No fun in that
> 
> Reminds me of an ol' Gazzilionaire at the private club I toiled at, down in Houston
> *River Oaks Country Club*
> 
> He was a tenured member with some clout
> Bought this huge tree
> Very spendy
> And had it planted on the signature hole
> 
> ....then we all watched it die


Wealth does not necessarily translate to common sense


----------



## Gary O'

My granddaughter was born with a rather severe case of  *Dravet syndrome *

...along with autism

She's seven now
Doctors say she probably won't see her teens



My son keeps her constantly by his side, including his commercial fishing trips,
as she abruptly goes into an epileptic fit at any given moment
Sometimes so severe he has to administer CPR
She stays in the wheelhouse for the most part
With her helmet on

When they visit, we are on it, as she zeros in and locks on certain things, dangerous things, like cook stoves
and expensive things like laptops.....she fixates on the mice
Her sentences are only one word
So, she'll point to something, and want it....need it
Saying whatever limited word she's retained to define what she's pointing at

Anyway, she loves to stack wood at the cabin
She'd do it all day, if he let her
Also, she loves 'cooking'
Snow is a good substitute for meal prep
She'll spoon it into pots and pans, and 'cook' it all on the unlit firepit
...for hours

Today, I'm going to build her a sand box
Sand, wet sand, is a bit better food substitute

I've gotta do this
Otherwise its *'NO!!.....DON'T TOUCH THAT!!!'* every few minutes

Thing is, she can't be in the sun for any length of time

So, since our back yard has little to no shade, I've got to incorporate an awning of sorts into the design



Its a must do, as our little town has been dubbed *'The City of Sunshine'*
(Sun is over 300 says a year here)

Also, I'll need to include some cushions/padding on top of the wood sides,
as she flops into her fits, and can really knock herself for a loop.

That's today's project

Oh, and she also likes *Jeopardy *


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe a sign in Spanish is needed for your sandbox...

*Hacienda del Sol *(Estate of the Sun)  painting by Bob Dylan


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> My granddaughter was born with a rather severe case of  *Dravet syndrome *
> 
> ...along with autism
> 
> She's seven now
> Doctors say she probably won't see her teens
> 
> View attachment 156562
> 
> My son keeps her constantly by his side, including his commercial fishing trips,
> as she abruptly goes into an epileptic fit at any given moment
> Sometimes so severe he has to administer CPR
> She stays in the wheelhouse for the most part
> With her helmet on
> 
> When they visit, we are on it, as she zeros in and locks on certain things, dangerous things, like cook stoves
> and expensive things like laptops.....she fixates on the mice
> Her sentences are only one word
> So, she'll point to something, and want it....need it
> Saying whatever limited word she's retained to define what she's pointing at
> 
> Anyway, she loves to stack wood at the cabin
> She'd do it all day, if he let her
> Also, she loves 'cooking'
> Snow is a good substitute for meal prep
> She'll spoon it into pots and pans, and 'cook' it all on the unlit firepit
> ...for hours
> 
> Today, I'm going to build her a sand box
> Sand, wet sand, is a bit better food substitute
> 
> I've gotta do this
> Otherwise its *'NO!!.....DON'T TOUCH THAT!!!'* every few minutes
> 
> Thing is, she can't be in the sun for any length of time
> 
> So, since our back yard has little to no shade, I've got to incorporate an awning of sorts into the design
> 
> View attachment 156568
> 
> Its a must do, as our little town has been dubbed *'The City of Sunshine'*
> (Sun is over 300 says a year here)
> 
> Also, I'll need to include some cushions/padding on top of the wood sides,
> as she flops into her fits, and can really knock herself for a loop.
> 
> That's today's project
> 
> Oh, and she also likes *Jeopardy *


I remember you speaking of your grandaughter before. She will love the shaded sandbox! What a beautiful child she is.


----------



## Meanderer

On second thought, maybe it could be called the house of shade!  I can see a sandbox covered by a huge sombrero!  (Sombrero means "Shadower").


----------



## Gary O'

That first one is almost exactly what I have in mind

Jus' gotta add the padding on the top of the boards


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> That first one is almost exactly what I have in mind
> 
> Jus' gotta add the padding on the top of the boards


You might consider a cover for it when not in use, to keep the cats out of it.  It almost looks like the roof slides down to serve as a cover.  We had an old rear tire off a tractor, with the rim on top cut back to make a bigger opening.  We had the round wooden sides off of a big, empty cable spool under and on top of the tire.  It was kinda "make-do", but the girls loved playing in it under the Catalpa tree.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> You might consider a cover for it when not in use, to *keep the cats out *of it. It almost looks like the roof slides down to serve as a cover.


Yeah, I've got a screen cover on it right now

Toying with roof designs

I'll tell ya one thing.....sand......is......heavy


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Seems the town deer are taking note of my raised bed activity......


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Easter Gary!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Happy Easter Gary!


'Tis the season

The grandkiddies will be on the hunt tomorrow

and

Our tiny army brat greatgrand will be coming in a few weeks/months
Our grandson's 3 yr stint is almost over
He's a body building instructor

The little guy is his shadow

He's his dad's boy, thru and thru

They're inseparable


----------



## Gary O'

The sandbox was an immediate hit

I used double screen to keep the sun off the eldest (she can't have much sun)

I religiously put the sandbox covers on when its unoccupied

Cat poop and kids is a big no no


----------



## Gary O'

The eldest, Faith, is a bit of a handful

Her severe case of Dravet is quite a stumbling block
She's come to use it to her advantage

Pretty much a clone of a spoiled young Helen Keller

Her and I have had a few bouts
She fixates on my computer mouse
Wants to have it
Tends to throw whatever she has in her hand when she tires of it

I'm not much into catering
I come quite short of psychoanalyzing anyone, especially little ones, so it becomes a challenge

I don't hide the mouse

She'll pick it up and look at me
Thinking 'is it worth it'
Then the stare down

So far, so good

Now, my lady will adapt
Put most everything out of reach

Me?
I quit closing the roll top desk
Just keep everything as I like it

Nothing broken......yet

Next quest is to keep the sand *in *the sandbox


----------



## Gary O'

Best laid plans......

Sunday morn;

Had places to go......things to do

Jumped into the truck.......click.....click

Starter is done

Took most the day to secure a good one and install it

Today;

Used the truck
2 yards of six mix garden soil

Tomorrow;

.plenty of yard work


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary-

Busy day

Hell of a thing to outlive your child


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary?? what's  going on??

We 'almost ' lost our  oldest son on his return to Michigan, Monday.
His email doesn't  go into detail,, sounded like he got ran off the road by semi.

Not outliving  your child is every parents night mare.

Gentle thoughts  going out to  you & your lady.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Gary?? what's going on??


We lost our eldest schizophrenic son

The local police paid us a visit around one AM
He relayed the info from up north, near Portland
He was found in his apartment
Packages were piling up at his door
So the manager called in the police

Not to make it an issue here, but he'd just gotten his vaccine a few days before
He was on some serious meds.
So much so, he had to have his major organs checked ever few months

My lady and our daughter are quite beside themselves

We have yet to get word to our fisherman son

Gotta head north to take care of his stuff and make arrangements


----------



## Pinky

So sorry to hear this sad news @Gary O' 
Drive carefully.


----------



## Sliverfox

I am so very sorry to read this.

Gentle  hugs to you & yours.


----------



## Jules

This is heartbreaking for you & your lady.  Sending many caring thoughts.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> We lost our eldest schizophrenic son
> 
> The local police paid us a visit around one AM
> He relayed the info from up north, near Portland
> He was found in his apartment
> Packages were piling up at his door
> So the manager called in the police
> 
> Not to make it an issue here, but he'd just gotten his vaccine a few days before
> He was on some serious meds.
> So much so, he had to have his major organs checked ever few months
> 
> My lady and our daughter are quite beside themselves
> 
> We have yet to get word to our fisherman son
> 
> Gotta head north to take care of his stuff and make arrangements


O Gary...  .


----------



## RadishRose

OMG Gary, I am deeply saddened for you and your family.

I remember you talking about him before.

I don't even know what to say except may God comfort you all, and wish you to 'feel' all the love we have for you!


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary, what you are going through is unimaginable. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks, everbody

Guess I'm a hardened soul

Haven't really been very torn up with this

My lady and our daughter have had every emotion there is, and then some

Last couple days I've just been driving for hours, swilling coffee, and once arrived, sorting out his stuff

I'd like very much to haul it all to Goodwill, and dump it off

But

The local rels have been invited to sort thru it all for 'treasures'

I too, will be rooting thru for a keepsake or two

Whoa...was he ever a collector of things

Just hope my lady doesn't want too much of it......

Yeah, I'm a hardass 

Tomorrow, a visit with the cremation folks 

Seems the only thing I collect are documents
I have his birth cert
Guess I need that to get the death cert

Fun fun fun


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, everbody
> 
> Guess I'm a hardened soul
> 
> Haven't really been very torn up with this
> 
> My lady and our daughter have had every emotion there is, and then some
> 
> Last couple days I've just been driving for hours, swilling coffee, and once arrived, sorting out his stuff
> 
> I'd like very much to haul it all to Goodwill, and dump it off
> 
> But
> 
> The local rels have been invited to sort thru it all for 'treasures'
> 
> I too, will be rooting thru for a keepsake or two
> 
> Whoa...was he ever a collector of things
> 
> Just hope my lady doesn't want too much of it......
> 
> Yeah, I'm a hardass
> 
> Tomorrow, a visit with the cremation folks
> 
> Seems the only thing I collect are documents
> I have his birth cert
> Guess I need that to get the death cert
> 
> Fun fun fun


Everyone grieves in their own way.  Continued prayers for you and your family @Gary O'


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary,,get several death certificates.
They will be needed  for any accounts  your  son had, ins. driver's license,, bank accounts.

Thinking  of you & family as  you go through this chapter of  your life.


----------



## Liberty

Gary O' said:


> Seems the town deer are taking note of my raised bed activity......


Know what you mean...the other day they ate two pots of red begonias off the back patio!  My mom used to call them "rats with horns".


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O' ,I know your son had been ill for a long time, and I think you've been grieving for a long time. Finally you came to grips with it, to some extent.

I think you've prepared yourself for this some time ago.


----------



## Meanderer

Heavens & Earth


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I know your son had been ill for a long time, and I think you've been grieving for a long time. Finally you came to grips with it, to some extent.


I think yer dead on, sister

Ever since we first visited him in 'Thunder Dome', when he was shackled from head to toe, and totally out of it, not knowing who he or we were
He weighed less than 90 lbs


RadishRose said:


> I think you've prepared yourself for this some time ago.


Yup
Around thirty years ago

That was some day.....


----------



## Keesha




----------



## MickaC

So sorry for what you have already been going.
And now a continued devastation.
I can't even begin to know what you're feeling.
The loss may have started some time ago.....but that doesn't make anything easier now.
Take care.....Stay strong.


----------



## Gary O'

Nice pics, guys

I do appreciate those

reminds me of similar ones I took at the cabin;


----------



## Gary O'

So, I rented a little *Nissan Frontier *for the trip
(Its nice to do that ever once in a blue moon to keep up with the times)

Electronics in vehicles have come a ways

Seems, even when the key is off, the thing is thinking about things

The rearview projection, when backing, is somewhat nice
...somewhat
Its a bit of an optical illusion
Should be a warning
*Objects are closer than they appear!!*

For the first few hundred miles, I confused the shifter with the wipers
and other incidental things
....like windows
Too many buttons
waaaaay too many buttons
McDonalds drive thru window folks are quite patient

I best not type too much about that little Frontier
I think its sensing what I'm typing, and I gotta drive it back
(reminds me of an ol' girl friend)

Not sure what the payload is, but my lady had me fill every inch of the bed
with several thousand (seems) cans of chili and soups

Prolly a thousand dollars worth.....seems

I may one day write some stuff about the parting of mother and son hoarders

Oh, and a gazillion coffee pods
We don't have a Keurig
Not gonna get one
Figger 10 pods in the Mr Coffee reservoir and 10 cups of water should do the trick
I'll report on the results

Funny *'K-cups'*

Its like asking for more when you've had too many

'K-K-K-K-K-can I H-H-H-H-H-have another K-K-K-K-K-K-K-cup?'

Well, its approaching 3AM and I've got a 6AM wakeup

Speaking of sleep
This king bed is HUGE!
....and soft


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary, sounds like your brain is  spinning round & round,, while body    tries to rest.

Traffic  safe,my friend.

Will compare  electric vehicles thoughts  later.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Gary, sounds like your brain is spinning round & round,, while body tries to rest.


Just a bit too much caffeine 
Waaaay too much

Gotta have it

I'll crash and burn when we get back to the house

Been reading some of my son's posts on  a quorum  forum

He was quite technical
Rather genius at it
My def of 'genius' is having the knowledge coupled the savvy to break things down for the rest of us
His step by step instructions were impeccable 

I think he missed his calling
But
He also knew his mental deformity, and tolerances
Schizophrenia has its limitations  

I'm very happy to know he lived his life the very way he wanted to

His neighbors were so shocked, and all commented on how upbeat he was, and how much they loved him

That means a lot to my lady and I


----------



## Gary O'

*A note on my son's untimely death;*

He was 49 years of age
Reasonably fit (he hauled his mountain bike up and down three flights of stairs every day)
He ate proper foods
His mother talked to him daily (no health complaints)

He was very motivated to get his vaccine
'I want to live'

He died four days after getting the Moderna vaccine

I don't consider that a coincidence

I also don't care what anyone's opinion may be

This is just FYI

......for your sakes


----------



## Lakeland living

Sorry to hear about your son Gary. 
Have lost several people here, they just had to get vaccinated!!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I finally broke down today
Our daughter did it for me

She called, talked about getting cleaned up
She's been on meth for about a decade or more

We had a heart to heart
We don't do that often
Her and her mom talk a lot

I told her a couple blunt things
One was I consider her cleaning up as big or bigger than if her brother was still with us

And I do

She broke down

'Really Dad?!'

'I mean it to my core, kid'

She never really listens to anyone, except me

We'll see

It'd be a wonderful answer to many prayers

I know now, it'd be a miracle 

Thinking about this took me down
to my knees

Can't recall weeping since we visited our scitziphrenic son in prison
Before he was finally diagnosed

Been a long long time


Feels really good to let emotions fly
Really good

My emotions always go to anger
I usually work that off

This was different


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary;

Today I write the obit


----------



## Gary O'

Now, there are new generations to consider

Baby great grands are the best

...the very best

It doesn't get any better than a tiny prayer for grampa


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, today I write.......


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, today I write.......


Solid

Quite solid now, Jim
Thanks for asking

Life....living goes on

Grand kiddies coming today
They'll be therapeutic for my lady


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary

Thank you for yesterday
.....even with the little wrinkle

Our fisherman son and his two girls came over for a little backyard BBQ, 
and the first of a few memorials for our son

Lots of memories shared
Great memories



The girls really enjoyed the poly pool
Had a hard time getting 'em out of it t'wards the evening

Almost didn't have it, as the local hardware store seemed to have their inventory disappear on 'em

It's a bit large to haul home in our pickup, so I had it delivered
Only, it didn't get delivered...right away
Got a call around noon yesterday
'Sorry, we can't find it'

Heh, it was there when we bought it a few days ago

Whipped down to the store to find out what happened
They were very nice and and accommodating
'We'll upgrade to the bigger pool for the same price and deliver it within the hour'


That was nice

I emailed 'em a little note last night;

_*Hi Guys-

I just wanted to say thank you for the positive responses to our little non delivery event today.
Your quick action enabled us to go ahead and have a great back yard memorial for our son that passed away a few days ago.

It also made it possible for our epileptic granddaughter to play in that pool.
(No thin edges to bang her head on in case she had a seizure)

I do understand how these things happen, as I managed inventory transactions for the last 30 years of my career.

The lady that I first talked to about our dilemma was quite responsive.
I noticed her name tag had the word ‘Lead’ on it.

Russ, the manager, was tops, and eager to find resolution that would satisfy us.
Perry, the delivery guy, a very nice man, also intent on customer satisfaction.

Heh, I would, however, like to see a transaction history print out on that item.
It’d be interesting to see as to how this came about.
I imagine, if I had to guess, the inventory was off, showing more than what was physically in stock.
But, seems procedure would dictate putting a tag of some sort on that pool to keep these things from happening……

Anyway, thanks again for the quick follow through.

Rgds
*_
*Gary O’*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Gary, I liked reading your "missing swimming pool" account... and found it enlightening.  You seemed to slip very easily, back into your "Inventory Manager" skin to express your appreciation to the hardware folks for their happy fix.

Even when we manage to shed our "Work/Career" skin and replace it with our "Retired Skin", we come to realize that there are comfortable...even enjoyable pieces of attire remaining  underneath.

I still enjoy working in my work boots, puke-green traffic vest & gloves & Blaze orange cap, when working outside along our road.  Also like to flag traffic when there is an accident or other need to do so, like oil delivery in Winter.  It just feels good...kinda.

I'm sure that when Clark Kent retired as Superman, he still enjoyed saving air fare by just flying there himself.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I still enjoy working in my work boots, puke-green traffic vest & gloves & Blaze orange cap


How'd I miss this post?

Love it, Jim


----------



## Alligatorob

Hey Gary, I am new here and just stumbled on your diary.  All I can think to say is sorry for your loss, it has to be awful, hard to imagine.  Seems like so little to say, but its all I can think of now...

I started reading your diary at the beginning, very up beat and interesting.  I enjoyed reading about the property and cabins, that is great.  My mother and her second husband lived in Klamath Falls and built a little cabin on some land west of there in the mountains, your pictures kind of reminded me of their place.  Don't really remember where it was exactly, they probably sold it 25+ years ago, just a distant memory now.


----------



## Meanderer

Alligatorob said:


> Hey Gary, I am new here and just stumbled on your diary.  All I can think to say is sorry for your loss, it has to be awful, hard to imagine.  Seems like so little to say, but its all I can think of now...
> 
> I started reading your diary at the beginning, very up beat and interesting.  I enjoyed reading about the property and cabins, that is great.  My mother and her second husband lived in Klamath Falls and built a little cabin on some land west of there in the mountains, your pictures kind of reminded me of their place.  Don't really remember where it was exactly, they probably sold it 25+ years ago, just a distant memory now.


@Alligatorob  Welcome to Senior Forums!


----------



## Gary O'

Alligatorob said:


> Hey Gary, I am new here and just stumbled on your diary. All I can think to say is sorry for your loss, it has to be awful, hard to imagine. Seems like so little to say, but its all I can think of now...


Hey, Gator
Turns out there really aren't many words for these situations.
Nor should there be.
Thank you for the ones you wrote


Alligatorob said:


> My mother and her second husband lived in Klamath Falls and built a little cabin on some land west of there in the mountains, your pictures kind of reminded me of their place. Don't really remember where it was exactly, they probably sold it 25+ years ago, just a distant memory now.


Whoa.....I'd love to see pics of their place
West of K Falls, I'd imagine somewhere up in the Cascades
Mighty pretty up there
We bought our place 22 years ago, 15 miles due east of Crater Lake.

Welcome to SF
You'll like it here


----------



## Gary O'

I was gonna put this somewhere else, but couldn't readily find a proper spot;

I get these emails
*You Have a New Automatic Payment Amount*

and that's cool
But, this particular outfit's site really sucks
It sucks so bad, I finally wrote 'em back;

_Y’know, this little notification really sucks…big time.

To see the payment details, I have to log in

To log in, I have to enter my password

Not the biggest of deals if your site would remember my password as I flagged it to do so

But, nooooooooo, it doesn’t

Neither do I

Because it has to be changed every friggin’ time

Take me off this stupid notification

If I had the energy, I’d shop for better service
_
Somehow, my reply makes me feel better
(even though I bet they don't reply)


----------



## Pecos

Gary O' said:


> We lost our eldest schizophrenic son
> 
> The local police paid us a visit around one AM
> He relayed the info from up north, near Portland
> He was found in his apartment
> Packages were piling up at his door
> So the manager called in the police
> 
> Not to make it an issue here, but he'd just gotten his vaccine a few days before
> He was on some serious meds.
> So much so, he had to have his major organs checked ever few months
> 
> My lady and our daughter are quite beside themselves
> 
> We have yet to get word to our fisherman son
> 
> Gotta head north to take care of his stuff and make arrangements


Gary,

I did not spot this earlier and am so very sorry for the loss that you, your wife and entire family have suffered.

May you and your family find peace as your progress through this time of sorrow.

Pecos


----------



## Gary O'

Pecos said:


> I did not spot this earlier and am so very sorry for the loss that you, your wife and entire family have suffered.
> 
> May you and your family find peace as your progress through this time of sorrow


Thank you, Pecos
Means a lot


----------



## Gary O'

Did some traveling
Son needed to get his semi on the other side of the Cascades
So
We, him, his girls, and us, jumped into his Mercedes SUV and drove over the hill.
He and the girls grabbed the semi, and we followed 'em back in his SUV
Approx 300 miles
Kind of a fun trip
We made it so
Needed that

We took the day off yesterday, just me and my lady
Drove around town a bit
Stopped here and there
Our little town seems a throwback to better times
No hustle
No bustle
Trees are in bloom



The neighborhoods are quaint
Nothing new, just well cared for



We needed that too

Couldn't have been a better birthday gift


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Ah, yes, Jim
There are times we miss the cabin
Fond memories
Very fond
Guess that's what memories are for

Things get settled here, we just may grab another chunk off mountain property
Build a rustic hut
But
Right now
The back yard beckons 

Grape arbor time


----------



## RadishRose

The town looks lovely.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> The town looks lovely.


'Tis
Nary a rush
Plenty of shopping
Just working folks.....busy making lives

We were on our way somewhere when we both spotted an older guy, down
Not moving
Flat out on the sidewalk 
called 911
got a pulse
They were there in less than 5 minutes
Got him stood up
on the stretcher and to the hospital
Nice, new hospital

Yeah, its easy to be a townie here
(This area's little secret)


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> 'Tis
> Nary a rush
> Plenty of shopping
> Just working folks.....busy making lives
> 
> We were on our way somewhere when we both spotted an older guy, down
> Not moving
> Flat out on the sidewalk
> called 911
> got a pulse
> They were there in less than 5 minutes
> Got him stood up
> on the stretcher and to the hospital
> Nice, new hospital
> 
> Yeah, its easy to be a townie here
> (This area's little secret)


You may have saved is life!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You may have saved is life!


I'd like to think so

Don't really know how to follow up


----------



## Gary O'

In our drives thru our little city (or big town), we eyeball paint compositions.

Found what we both like;



I usually use black trim to make things 'pop'
But that white trim does quite nicely with those two dark colors

Gonna be very busy with the back yard, but may squeeze in the paint project t'wards late summer or fall


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> In our drives thru our little city (or big town), we eyeball paint compositions.
> 
> Found what we both like;
> 
> View attachment 162233
> 
> I usually use black trim to make things 'pop'
> But that white trip does quite nicely with those two dark colors
> 
> Gonna be very busy with the back yard, but may squeeze in the paint project t'wards late summer or fall


I agree with the white in this case.

How's the backyard coming?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> How's the backyard coming?


Just bought a bunch of veggie plants today

Sticker shock on bushes and fruit trees

We'll prolly head up to the cabin for a few Oregon grape holly, and maybe a couple cherry trees since they don't bear up there anyway


----------



## Sliverfox

Have a plesant  trip,, safe travels.


----------



## Gary O'

Ended up shopping in town.

The back yard is still pretty much nondescript 
Just mowing green/brown weeds right now



In garnering a new little wagon for my lady, and accumulating this and that,
I believe I'll need to build a garden (or she) shed



The sandbox was a hit with the grands



but...the kiddie pool....whoa



I made a 'cover' of painted OSB
Sheesh.....OSB, that's a hundred bucks of it you're seeing

Heh, my lady nudged me awake around 10:30p during a movie I was snoring through

*WE FORGOT TO COVER THE TOMATOE PLANTS!!*

I thought they'd be fine, but she advised anything below 50°F would interfere with the tomato plants' ability to convert sunlight into sugars through the process of photosynthesis.

So now we cover them
Last night it was with a flashlight in bed shorts


----------



## MarciKS

bed shorts. lol!

the things ya do for love right?


----------



## MarciKS

I was sorry to hear about your boy. I hope you're both doing alright. *Hugs*


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> I was sorry to hear about your boy. I hope you're both doing alright. *Hugs*


We're doing OK, Marci
My lady has her moments

Time

This stuff takes time

Thank you for asking


----------



## Gary O'

*Our 52nd anniversary today*

Gonna bathe in the sun, put on some fine duds, 
and dine tonight at the fanciest little eatery in town

A place called *Rooster's Steak and Chop House*




I can taste the New York strip now


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> *Our 52nd anniversary today*
> 
> Gonna bathe in the sun, put on some fine duds,
> and dine tonight at the fanciest little eatery in town
> 
> A place called *Rooster's Steak and Chop House*
> 
> View attachment 163324
> 
> 
> I can taste the New York strip now


Happy Anniversary, Gary!

If you're not too tuckered out (played-out) after your supper out tonight, you might even be able to find the energy to pop the cork on the... bottle, to finish off the night in style!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Oregon grape holly


I just looked this up; very pretty.
From yellow flowers to blue berries!


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> *Our 52nd anniversary today*


Gosh.....time


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pinky

Happy Anniversary! @Gary O'


----------



## Tommy

Congratulations Gary and Mrs. O'!!!  Here's wishing you both many, many more. 

Hope your evening out was fantastic.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Hope your evening out was fantastic.


It certainly was

Thank you, Tommy


----------



## Sliverfox

Glad to read that your evening  was  wonderful.
So many memories  you two share,, as  you move on to  make new ones.


----------



## Gardenlover

Happy Anniversary, Gary and Mrs O!


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> So many memories you two share,, as you move on to make new ones.


Yeah, live long enough, they come

Now......to keep them

I must write


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gary and Mrs O!


Thank you my friend
'twas


----------



## Pepper

*Happy Anniversary!*​


----------



## Gary O'

My back....is broken

Went up to the cabin yesterday to root thru the sea container 
and dig up a few plants for town.
Not a big deal
However, once home, I got the bright idea to dig holes and plant those little shrubs
What we have here is hardpan
With hardpan ya gotta dig deeper, noticeably deeper, to add loose soil
Had to use the mattock 
.....and hammer 
and chisel
Had to get down on my knees
Put knee pads on to do that
Getting up off my knees was embarrassing 

Seven holes ate my lunch

Pathetic

I've turned into a pile of townie mush

Gotta get another piece of land......soon

Think I'll head out Sprague River way
Build another little cabin

It gets my blood runnin'


----------



## Keesha

Happy Belated Anniversary Gary & Mrs. O.


----------



## Jules

Gary, did that Steakhouse restaurant used to be a Mexican place?  When I first glanced at the photo, I thought that we’d gone there.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Gary, did that Steakhouse restaurant used to be a Mexican place? When I first glanced at the photo, I thought that we’d gone there.


I don't know
The husband/wife duo are the proprietors 
We've had many an informal chat
They mentioned they were working on their 3rd year, if I remember right.
Very nice folks
(they really like my avian abodes....bought three themselves)
The place has a bit more class than our little city can absorb, but lotsa retired professionals like to dine there.....then there's me


----------



## Gary O'

My busy season

Was gonna build a greenhouse

Not gonna now

Building two more raised beds.
One for strawberries and one for corn.

That's gonna be it for awhile

This weed lawn is bugging me
I've been watering.....and watering
Then.....mowing

I remember now why we moved to the mountains

Trying to decide what I care to have.....lawn....or......

I may just strew the back yard with raised beds
Spots of lawn here and there

Heh, I was hand watering last night
There was a gaggle of kiddies next door
One hoisted herself up to the top of the fence
Kind of a Kilroy thing
She looked about four

'Hi'

'Hi'

Why don't you have yer shirt on?'

'Hot'

'Well put it on'

Had an urge to spray her

Guess I repulse small children

oh well


----------



## Gary O'

*Planting*

I pretty much detest planting anything
So, I recruit my lady to supervise

The Oregon grape holly is in

The grapes are in

The raised beds are finished (for now)




Heh, the tiniest grape vine is starting to bud like crazy
(for awhile I thought I'd ended up buying a stick)



If you are patient, you'll see an ol' garden geezer tending things


----------



## Gary O'

Speaking of old

It may very well be time to retire my favorite shoes








Sigh....hate to see 'em go

They've been on my feet for over six years

Might try the Shoe Goo one more (liberal) time


----------



## Gary O'

One thing I bring from the cabin

A relaxed atmosphere

The petals from the blossoms on the trees near the house are falling like mad

Some folks sweep them or blow them away

I love them

They can go wherever they wish

They seem to like the deck


----------



## Gary O'

One thing my lady an I have come to in regard to this place's landscape;

Most everything we've planted is *'invasive'*
So.....one day down the line, I'll just be training things to go the direction I want them to grow
Can't wait to fill the fence

Still a none decision on how much lawn.....
(my lady likes the dandy lions....they'll be in our salads)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, what about planting pine trees?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, what about planting pine trees?


Gonna leave them at the cabin
(it'd make me too nostalgic) 

May, however, plant a few quaking aspen

The neighbor has a few of them
Love 'em in the gentle breeze


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Speaking of old
> 
> It may very well be time to retire my favorite shoes
> 
> View attachment 165008
> 
> View attachment 165009
> 
> View attachment 165010
> 
> 
> Sigh....hate to see 'em go
> 
> They've been on my feet for over six years
> 
> Might try the Shoe Goo one more (liberal) time


You could always plant a couple of marigolds in them and leave them by the back door.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> You could always plant a couple of marigolds in them and leave them by the back door.


HEE HEE.....I think they've outlived *any* use

I may jus' bury them under some geraniums
I hear they tolerate salt
Those clod hoppers have plenty


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lakeland living

I have the bottom of a boot nailed to a tree in the drive. Got out of the truck and notice my foot was cold and wet. (raining)  I had left the bottom sole of the boot . Got some raised eyebrows when I was in the store,,tied it back on with some string.
     52 years  wow   congrats


----------



## Gary O'

I mentioned we planted invasive things

Some existing vegetation is pretty predominant 

The lilac bush (shrub? Tree?) hangs over the Wrangler





its friggin' *HUGE*

And quite fragrant 






another bush, on the south end is rather unusual when in bloom

Neighbor said its a tamarix (I wouldn't know)





and there's a wild rose bush that's taking over the rest of the south end



Hope they all just go nuts


----------



## Meanderer

Ol Pard, seems yer dealin' with a Wild, Wild Thing!

"Wild Wild Thing" - Deke and the Whippersnappers​


----------



## Gary O'

Rainy, windy day

Gusts to 40 mph

Good for working in the shop



My inventory was down to two tiny abodes

Now I have six

I'll have it up to 10 by Monday
(I don't want my consignment folks to empty their shelves)


----------



## Meanderer

Gadzooks!  Gary, you have become an Avian Abode Wizard!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gadzooks! Gary, you have become an Avian Abode Wizard!


Heh

Y'know, it took me about a half hour to remember how these come together

I sorta love the stormy days
Go to the shop
Crank up the tunes
Butcher wood

Thank you, ol' pard

It keeps the squirrels turnin' the wheel


----------



## Gary O'

An avian abode really came together yesterday
So, I took my time
Made the joints tight
A photo shoot won't do it justice, as its rather plain in comparison to some of the busy ones
(I may take a pic or two today)

Anyway, I'm gonna send this one to my old boss

Just in appreciation of being his glorified  grunt for a few decades
He schooled me on some investments that put $50K into my pocket

Instead of thanking me, he'll prolly say, *'Its about time.....you owe me a thousand of them'*

He's such a grump-ass
I emailed him, asking for his mailing address

He'll prolly reply with *'Just send it to hell...it'll get to me eventually'*
and I'll reply with *'ah, yes, plenty of lakeside residences there'*

Guess that's what I love about that galoot
The banter

I may put a snake in the box


----------



## Gary O'

The deer were romping just beyond the fence tonight

Great moon too


----------



## Gary O'

The deer were romping just beyond the fence tonight

Great moon too

View attachment 166671


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> The deer were romping just beyond the fence tonight
> 
> Great moon too
> 
> View attachment 166671


They're waiting for your garden!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> They're waiting for your garden!


Got that soooooo right

Friendliest deer I've ever seen
...and black tail too

The black tail I've been around are quite skittish and can hide in the tiniest of places

Further north, near the coast, the black tail are thick
You can flush 'em out, but only by accident

They have low paths thru thickets that they crawl thru
I know, I've crawled thru them

They can scare the crap out of a hunter, because they'll jump straight up, 
but only when yer about to step on 'em

These deer here are darn near pets
They were frolicking in the field last night like baby goats
Never seen anything like it
I've only seen deer jump when there's something to jump over
These guys were playing/romping

I rather enjoy that

I won't screw on my silencer when that trophy buck appears again

I will keep my Nikon loaded, however 

It was a muley (quite common in the mountains here, and at our cabin)
With a rack the size an elk would be proud of


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Got that soooooo right
> 
> Friendliest deer I've ever seen
> ...and black tail too
> 
> The black tail I've been around are quite skittish and can hide in the tiniest of places
> 
> Further north, near the coast, the black tail are thick
> You can flush 'em out, but only by accident
> 
> They have low paths thru thickets that they crawl thru
> I know, I've crawled thru them
> 
> They can scare the crap out of a hunter, because they'll jump straight up,
> but only when yer about to step on 'em
> 
> These deer here are darn near pets
> They were frolicking in the field last night like baby goats
> Never seen anything like it
> I've only seen deer jump when there's something to jump over
> These guys were playing/romping
> 
> I rather enjoy that
> 
> I won't screw on my silencer when that trophy buck appears again
> 
> I will keep my Nikon loaded, however
> 
> It was a muley (quite common in the mountains here, and at our cabin)
> With a rack the size an elk would be proud of


They sound delightful!

I hope they don't damage your crop too badly.   I hear human hair is a deterrent, but who wants to go all over town sweeping up hair in barber shops and hair salons?


----------



## Gary O'

We have a huge rose bush on the south end of our lot

Yellow roses

Its just another reason I know God gave us this place
They're my lady's favorite flower, favorite color



I also know He got us this place because its butt ugly

If it was a cute little bungalow, I'd prolly be hesitant to go to heaven
(much like the cabin)

....aaaaand it gives me something to do
(make it a bit easier on the eye.....tough trick with this barn)

I best git to it


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I hope they don't damage your crop too badly.


I'm counting on that six foot fence

I know they can jump it, but will they.....

I built a screened cage for the strawberries
(to keep the cat poop, birds, and deer out)

The other raised beds are a bit exposed.....time will tell


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> We have a huge rose bush on the south end of our lot
> 
> Yellow roses
> 
> Its just another reason i know God gave us this place
> They're my lady's favorite flower, favorite color
> 
> View attachment 166710View attachment 166711View attachment 166712View attachment 166713
> 
> I also know He got us this place because its butt ugly
> 
> If it was a cute little bungalow, I'd prolly be hesitant to go to heaven
> (much like the cabin)
> 
> ....aaaaand it gives me something to do
> (make it a bit easier on the eye.....tough trick with this barn)
> 
> I best git to it


Beautiful yellow roses! You are both meant to be there. Your wife will feel so much easier when winter comes.

You'll make it all pretty, you have the creativity. You're not just another Town Clown, hahahaha!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You'll make it all pretty, you have the creativity. You're not just another Town Clown, hahahaha


Heh
We'll see
It won't be this summer
Might be this fall....might

Once painting is involved
There's just so much prep before painting actually occurs
And I'll be building shutters and trim


----------



## RadishRose

Shutters, too? Wonderful.

Yes, you reminded me... I think prepping to paint takes almost  3 times as long than actually painting.

I once stepped in a rolling pan full of paint.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I once stepped in a rolling pan full of paint.


Getting paint everywhere but where it should be is what I'm really good at

Drives my lady nuts (but she ain't any better)

Heh, I was doing some gorgeous black trim on a place we were refurbing
No masking...rather proud of my capability 
Took one misstep
Toppled down the stairs, grasping/flailing in the air for the rail
Ended up at the bottom of the stairs in a fetal position
Paint, all over the drive, the stairs, the rails, me, the Jeep tire and wheel

Black, epoxy based paint


----------



## Sliverfox

Oo,,on the epoxy paint ,, had to 'wear it off'?

Sounds  similar to the blue enamel paint  I got all over my hair , eyes, & teeth as a  kid trying to decorate her teepee  .


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

The grands stopped by

They had a ball in the sandbox, and 'cooked' me many sand meals

The eldest had some wild seizures a couple nights ago, and had to have the back of her head stapled

The good news, she's being put on some new meds
She'll be a zombie for a week or so, then level out
The wonderful news, *no more seizures*
My fisherman son is wore out
Watching over her 24/7
That guy is the epitome of a workaholic
Eats it like candy
But that duvet's syndrome is eating his lunch 

Anyway, once they left, I was able to finish the 'other' tiny abode for my ol' boss

It's become my current fav; 







I'm going to include a letter

In it there'll be some words
Words that'll make him laugh
Words that'll make him weep like a baby

I'm pretty good at that
Lotsa practice

I'd love to be there when he reads it
But only as a fly on the wall

Some of the content;

_*Hey Ol' Man-

Hope you enjoy these tiny abodes
Consider them a small token
One of appreciation

Over thirty years ago, you gave me a chance by kicking me upstairs
I know it was a sink or swim deal
....and I swam
Boy, did I swim
Like a seal
Made my own rules
Dictated my own laws
Beat yer hind end in most rounds of golf

You taught me much
You were patient when arguing with me
*_
*You...were.....my...dad*

Then it gets mushy...... and funny

gonna put him on an emotional roller coaster

Yeah, I'd love to be there


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Getting paint everywhere but where it should be is what I'm really good at
> 
> Drives my lady nuts (but she ain't any better)
> 
> Heh, I was doing some gorgeous black trim on a place we were refurbing
> No masking...rather proud of my capability
> Took one misstep
> Toppled down the stairs, grasping/flailing in the air for the rail
> Ended up at the bottom of the stairs in a fetal position
> Paint, all over the drive, the stairs, the rails, me, the Jeep tire and wheel
> 
> Black, epoxy based paint


OMG! Thank God you lived. But what a mess,


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O' , so sad your girl hurt her head like that! What great news: a new medication that will stop the seizures!!! What a Blessing. 

Yes, I like the abode a lot. Even more, the letter. Reminds me how much better it is reach out and show appreciation now, while our heroes and loved ones are still alive.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> so sad your girl hurt her head like that! *What great news: a new medication that will stop the seizures!!! What a Blessing.*


Yes
We should be getting it via FED-X tomorrow




RadishRose said:


> Yes, I like the abode a lot. Even more, the letter. *Reminds me how much better it is reach out and show appreciation now, while our heroes and loved ones are still alive*.


Ended up sending him both abodes

The letter got a bit mushy, as he was my mentor

Wrote that his legacy would be carried on thru my family generations, as when my grands come to me for advice, I often cite what he taught me

Heh, now he'll be mean...but I know it'll get to him
(that's always been how I know)


----------



## Gary O'

Moving along, I bought a denim shop apron

*Harbor Freight* isn't the best place to find quality
But, if you know your tools, there's some good buys there

Thought this shop apron would be some thin, weak material
Didn't really care, as I considered it a throw away
Still, it'd save my clothes 
Nada
Thick, good, tough


Hated the ties, so I pounded some grommets into the tie ends, and used a small carabiner for a clasp



Not unhappy about it

Turns out, those little bins come in handy when looking for a certain something


----------



## Gary O'

Oh, and that rose bush is goin' nuts


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Ended up sending him both abodes
> 
> The letter got a bit mushy, as he was my mentor
> 
> Wrote that his legacy would be carried on thru my family generations, as when my grands come to me for advice, I often cite what he taught me
> 
> Heh, now he'll be mean...but I know it'll get to him
> (that's always been how I know)


Got an email from my old boss

Guess my letter got to him;

*'I very much appreciated the note you sent along with it.*
_*The thoughts you expressed meant and mean a lot to me. *The bird houses came through unscathed and will be a great addition to my gazebo area in the backyard. You were able to make them look like they were actually handmade– –You did a great job! Thanks again and you take care – – Charlie'_

He doesn't say those things.....ever

Maybe old age (he's in his mid 80s) has mellowed him some.

Anyway, creating these tiny, butchered, avian abodes have been rewarding.
Rewarding in the creation
And rewarding in the appreciation when received as gifts 

The money is secondary
But, nice too

_''The bird houses came through unscathed and will be a great addition to my gazebo area in the backyard.'_

His place is in one of the poshest areas of Lake Oswego 
So, that's quite the honor


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary;

I did something I swore I wouldn't do

Tapped my stash

Drew out $1000

I knew I'd overspent this month
Did it with full knowledge 
Thought I'd squeak thru

Nada

An expense came up we couldn't deny
A long term money saver

I'm no hoarder....by a long shot
We live comfortably 
I just don't care to break good habits

Bought this place for my lady
With the *in case *thought if I go first, she could continue living comfortably  

No, I don't plan on kicking all too soon
But, I'm in my seventies
Stuff happens
I could be romping thru the day, and drop like a rock

Then, that *'dream'* would be all that's left of me

I wanna make it a good one


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Drew out $1000


You're forgiven.   

Hey, those roses are so beautiful!


----------



## Meanderer

"The Yellow Rose of Texas" is an American folk song. A version with altered lyrics was used in the American Civil War by the Texas Brigade of the Confederacy. The altered lyrics reference Confederate General John Bell Hood, Joseph Johnston, P. G. T. Beauregard, and Robert E. Lee.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "The Yellow Rose of Texas" is an American folk song. A version with altered lyrics was used in the American Civil War by the Texas Brigade of the Confederacy. The altered lyrics reference Confederate General John Bell Hood, Joseph Johnston, P. G. T. Beauregard, and Robert E. Lee.


I may have heard a bit of that version in this movie;


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Hey, those roses are so beautiful!


I've been told they are *'wild'*

Whatever

I consider them crazy





The deer really like them......for cover

Their path path goes right thru them
They can be seen early every morning...... going to town


Made another tiny abode 'tween garden chores
I'm happy with it, but didn't take a pic (too many b hse pics)

I was, however, able to wear out the grand girls
(rather proud of that)








Won't tell 'em how I ended up


----------



## Gary O'

As I was hand watering the lawn (green weeds) this evening
I recall what drove me to a cabin in the mountains

No watering lawns
No fertilizing lawns
In order to mow/trim lawns

It was all a redundant, meaningless cycle

No, was gonna retire from even that

Heh heh

I didn't need to water or fertilize snow

But I did need to shovel and blow it






And ensure a nice path to a very necessary place




Had to stay on top of it






Some winters were a bit tougher than others











I'm good with hand watering and mowing


----------



## Meanderer

"Snow....or Mow"?


----------



## Gary O'

After looking at the forecast for next week, and the temps dipping into the high 30s (F),
my lovely lady is considering wrapping her tomatoes in some sorta swaddling blankets over night

I haven't the heart to tell her, _*'if you coddle those plants too much, they won't have the strength to fend for themselves'*_

*'You'll turn 'em into.......vegetables' *


----------



## Gary O'

My lady has her yellow roses

Me

I'm a red rose guy




Pink ones are a close 2nd






I may get get a few clippings from these


----------



## Gary O'

My shop inventory of tiny abodes has dwindled to two.

So, back at it.

Not unhappy with the first of five;


Even the back side ain't too bad;


----------



## Lara

So Cool


----------



## Gary O'

Of late, I've been missing cabin life

However,

I'm so happy my son is buying the place
Its so great for his little girls
They have so very much fun romping thru the woods, chasing rabbits and other little furry beings

They will be going fishing in a few days, as its the season for our commercial fisherman son to head into the deep seas
He's got a couple 90 foot boats that need to be busy while the seasons last

He'll button up the place, but we'll go up there about twice a month to tend things

We had to go up there today, as his eldest girl (7 years old) was running low on her Duvets syndrome meds (pretty heavy duty stuff).
She's not expected to live very deep into her teens

It was FedExed to our place today, as the cabin property has no address, and up in the boonies

It was a great day

The topper was, I saw my little buddy sittin' on a wood pile, and he recognized me right off the bat

My son said you could see the love in his eyes








Last time we were together was when we moved

he seemed to know it was the last time we'd see each other



it was a very great day


----------



## Gary O'

Finally finished the last of five tiny abodes to get seven in stock for the shop









Tomorrow, who knows

Considering putting down some lyrics for a song.....a gospel song


----------



## Lara

You've got talent! These are so creative and fun! Can't wait to hear your gospel lyrics. Do you set it to music as well?


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Can't wait to hear your gospel lyrics. Do you set it to music as well?


There is nary a note anywhere in this ol' bean of mine

I'm gonna peddle it around for those that are good at putting music to words

I'll start with the Gaithers and go from there

The cool thing, if it goes, the lyrics will be listed as *anonymous* or *unknown  *


----------



## Meanderer

Let's see now Gary....Hmmm  "His eye is on the sparrow" has already been written........?
Mebbe "Abide in Me"....or "I'll Fly away"...?  Nope!  How about "Bless this Birdhouse"?


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, good thought pattern, Jim

It's gonna be from drawn personal experiences....and study

But

I do like where you went


----------



## Meanderer

"What is the price of two sparrows—one copper coin? But not a single sparrow can fall to the ground without your Father knowing it".  Matthew 10:29 (new living translation)


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary-

Two very blessed days

Sitting in the backyard in the cool of the evening was the topper
Sipping sun tea
Chatting with my lovely lady
We talked about anything and everything

Ending with discussing cabin designs...the roof much like my tiny abodes
May need to go with glue lams

Ought to be interesting

Speaking of.....

finished another





Makes it eight on the shelf




Two on the bench





Once ten are in stock, I'll Craigslist 'em
Local only


The shop was a tad warm today
100°F

Bought a big fan

Nice

Good days

Really good days


----------



## Meanderer

"Glow, little glu-lams, glitter, glitter...."


----------



## Gary O'

*First day of summer*

Came in with a vengeance

Gonna be 96° F today

I'll be in the kiddie pool


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> *First day of summer*
> 
> Came in with a vengeance
> 
> Gonna be 96° F today
> 
> I'll be in the kiddie pool


Safety first


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> *First day of summer*
> 
> Came in with a vengeance
> 
> Gonna be 96° F today
> 
> I'll be in the kiddie pool


Sending a surprise gift your way, Gary O'!

A rubber ducky to help keep you company! 

Pool and bath-time just isn't without a trusty rubber ducky!

My kids (when they were little) wouldn't bath without one! LOL!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Sending a surprise gift your way, Gary O'!


Well, if that don't complete the scene


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Well, if that don't complete the scene
> 
> View attachment 170211


_Another Pleasant Valley Sunday... _

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Gary O'

Happy with how this one turned out

How these come together is always a bit of a mystery

Yesterday on the bench;


Now finished;


----------



## Meanderer

The 'Bird Brick' is Built Directly into Walls to Act as a Birdhouse.









"The Bird Brick by designer Aaron Dunkerton places birdhouses in walls. Dunkerton created a series of bricks with cavities to act as a shelter for birds. Since urban nesting sites have decreased, building birdhouses into walls helps to keep the avian population up".

"The bird brick consists of a series of blocks arranged to form a circular cavity. Filling the cavity is a hollow and removable brick. The brick was made to be removable to allow it to be cleaned. According to Dunkerton, the cavity must be cleared every 2-5 years. All you have to do is twist out the brick, remove any debris and place the brick back into the cavity".


----------



## Gary O'

Dear Diary-

I stubbed my little toe today

Actually, I didn't 'stub' it.......I almost tore it off
Supple little thing
Didn't know it could bend so far back
Sorta the reverse of touching my toes.....it touched me

Now, it's no longer my little toe
It's rivaling my big toe

Hate being maimed 

So, i duct taped it to my foot so I could put my shoes on
There's some pain

However, I did manage to hobble out to the shop and finish the last of ten tiny abodes



This one is not as busy as the others, but I'm quite fond of how the root encases the entry

And, without so many roots, the grain is more exposed


----------



## Sliverfox

Sorry to read about  your little 'piggy toe'.

Any injury to toes  seems  much more painful.
Tape it to its next toe & ice it  once in awhile.


----------



## Meanderer

Call a Toe Truck!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Well, if that don't complete the scene





Gary O' said:


> Happy with how this one turned out
> 
> How these come together is always a bit of a mystery
> 
> Yesterday on the bench;
> View attachment 170256
> 
> Now finished;
> 
> View attachment 170258
> 
> View attachment 170257


Those birdhouses are really lovely!

I just love birdhouses! My husband promised me that when he retires he's going to make a couple for me.

We even saved a stash of pennies to use to roof the birdhouses when they're done. 

Pennies no longer exist in Canada.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Any injury to toes seems much more painful.
> Tape it to its next toe & ice it once in awhile.


Thanks, Sly

It's all but healed and down to a normal size
Although there's nothing 'normal' about my toes

But, I heal fast
Even with some pretty serious cuts

Quit bleeding within the hour
Wend back to work
No stiches (they heal faster without 'em)


----------



## Gary O'

Gary, Gary, quite hairy, how does yer garden grow?

It's coming along

We're eating zukes now


Gonna have this one tonight;



Maters are coming on;



Corn is showing up;


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Gary, Gary, quite hairy, how does yer garden grow?
> 
> It's coming along
> 
> We're eating zukes now
> View attachment 170501
> 
> Gonna have this one tonight;
> 
> View attachment 170504
> 
> Maters are coming on;
> 
> View attachment 170502
> 
> Corn is showing up;
> 
> View attachment 170503


Lookin' good, Gary. Someone gave this photo o you and your Zukes-





Uh, sorry, that's your uncle Zack.


----------



## Sliverfox

Deer cleaned out  hubby's squash plants.

Won't  be putting homeless squash  beside  road with FREE sign on the box.


----------



## Gary O'

Grands are coming this weekend

Gonna be 100° F

Gotta get the kiddie pool ready

BBQ is ready...it's always ready

Got an umbrella for the picnic table



Wife is making her 'tater salad

All is well


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

*HOT!

104°F!!*

After working on the floor of the new shed early this morn, we stripped down and got into the kiddie pool

.....and stayed there

Gonna be hotter tomorrow

Wife took a pic of a sweaty geezer



Cool thing

I'm takin' a pic of her tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer

Time to head for the barn!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> *HOT!
> 
> 104°F!!*
> 
> After working on the floor of the new shed early this morn, we stripped down and got into the kiddie pool
> 
> .....and stayed there
> 
> Gonna be hotter tomorrow
> 
> Wife took a pic of a sweaty geezer
> 
> View attachment 171279
> 
> Cool thing
> 
> I'm takin' a pic of her tomorrow
> 
> 
> View attachment 171280


Stay safe and cool, @Gary O' .... it's truly weird weather when the South is cooler that the Northwest!


----------



## Meanderer

Stay in the _Cool Zone_!


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> it's truly weird weather when the South is cooler that the Northwest!


True

We're on the dry side of the Cascade range, so it's not as muggy as the south

aaaaaand, it cools in the evening....not like up at the cabin, but window and door opening cool (typically in the 50s
It can get down into the 20s this time of year at the cabin
Drove my wife and her garden nuts


----------



## Gary O'

Another kiddie pool day

So much so, we had lunch in it
Rather decadent
Pizza
Not head of a pig on its own floatie decadent......but, still....

If this heat keeps up, I'm getting tiny floats for the phone and drinks

Funny where one's mind goes when floating in a kiddie pool for what seemed hours on end

White clouds, on their own invisible floaties, evolve into Rorschach challenges
Some very anatomically correct





Dang....my deck of 51 jus' get soaked

Wunner how long it'll take to watch 'em dry....


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you sound like a ...._"Man, Over-Bored"!



_


----------



## Gary O'

I'm actually enjoying this boredom, Jim

There's a tinge of guilt tucked into the back reaches of my skull

but

Letting the coffee fight it out with the beer

Tonight, after sunset, I might do some backyard chores


might


----------



## Meanderer

You deserve a break, Gary, and I'm sure all the birds happily ensconced in their avian abodes, second the emotion!


----------



## Gary O'

Knocking off the butts

Not getting the exercise I got at the cabin

Gotta cut back food intake

And quit smoke intake

I'll miss the after meal, and during coffee soiree

Surely will

Won't miss the paraphernalia 

(I rolled my own)


----------



## Meanderer

Smokey......


----------



## Lakeland living

Quit smoking after 23 years, in less than a month I cut and stacked etc,   2 years of fire wood. 
Cigarettes I don't miss...still miss my pipe though.  
   Good luck


----------



## Gary O'

Cooled our jets all day

That over grown kiddie pool is getting a workout

Once it cooled, around 6p, I was able and willing to do some actual work

Happily, I finally started the garden tool shed

Never felt so good



I think we'll repeat it all tomorrow

Finally getting the hang of all this heat

As for the fireworks tonight.....the poor city deer are goin' nuts

Three of them galloped past our back yard about an hour or so ago

Heh, we've got about six or eight that hang near our fence...just looking
I think they call it fence shopping

Veggies are getting rather large


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Knocking off the butts
> 
> Not getting the exercise I got at the cabin
> 
> Gotta cut back food intake
> 
> And quit smoke intake
> 
> I'll miss the after meal, and during coffee soiree
> 
> Surely will
> 
> Won't miss the paraphernalia
> 
> (I rolled my own)
> 
> View attachment 171733


Nice rolling job. 
Good that you are quitting though
Congratulations!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Happily, I finally started the garden tool shed


Up until I saw this pic, I didn't realize how freaking white the hair on my head is




Wife sez;


_*'Wuddaya expect after 52 years of wedded bliss

....consider 'em gold.....white gold'

'Now, come eat dinner'*_
(white corn)


----------



## Gary O'

Speaking of dinner;

Had some sorta noodle dish and squash on the side

*'squash'*

what a word for something edible

My lady is one heck of a cook
Whatever she put in that sliced zuke really kicked it up a notch

Heh, I'm not let in the kitchen to forage 
Can't even unload the ice trays *'properly'*

So, she fills a container of ice for the freezer topside of the fridge about every two-three hours

Somehow I'm able to transfer that ice, from the bowl, to my water jug
.......if I'm careful

Good thing
I drink gallons of water this time of year
Hate to make her bring it to me

.....then again


Man glitter (sawdust) is not let in the kitchen either
so.....I gotta blow myself off ever time I even think about going inside

Sometimes I miss cabin life


----------



## Gary O'

Well now

Blew my back out a couple-three days ago

Heh, doesn't really bother me until I sit

Once I sit for a half hour, I can't straighten for 10-15 minutes

Wife sez *'take a Tylenol'*
Our Tylenol are honken huge
I took two

What I keep forgetting is pain killers act as muscle relaxers
Gives my back a chance to loosen up

I rediscovered this today


----------



## Gary O'

Knocking off the caffeine 

When chopping wood up at the cabin, I never noticed how jittery it made me
Just burnt it up

Now?
Shoot, just piddling around with 2x4s and such
No real work

Thought, today, while in the shop;_* 'Why am I so filled with anxiety?!*_
*I don't have a thing to be apprehensive about' (???)*

Its freaking caffeine!!
Drained the pot, this morn, before even going outside



Going with decaf from here on out

Told my non-leaded drinking woman to whack me upside the head if I mention making a pot of liquid anxiety


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, quit smoking
Quit caffeine
Eating less

If I quit sex I'll be a candidate for monkdom


----------



## RadishRose

I wish you success @Gary O' with losing the cigs and caffeine, That's a tall order but you can do it.


----------



## Gary O'

It's done, Radi

Poor wife
Hasta put up with my withdrawals for awhile


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> *Heh, quit smoking*
> Quit caffeine
> Eating less
> 
> *If I quit sex I'll be a candidate for monkdom*
> 
> 
> View attachment 173624


Cold Turkey??


----------



## Meanderer

"Monastery Gary......"?


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> Cold Turkey??


No other way for me


----------



## Lakeland living

Civilization does it again....hmmmm
 I made a deal with myself...one cup per day...never more. OR I have to give up Crown Royal and Real Coffee .
Works for me so far....


----------



## Gary O'

I almost bit off more'n I could chew

Neighbor has this little fancy wooden box
It contains his dog's ashes

Wanted an inscription etched on the box

I experimented with some pine

Can't



Worked with her pic



settled on a wooden plaque with her pic and some words





He'll be the one to put it on the box
I'll suggest some high end double stick tape (in case he changes his mind)

I never ever ever want to work with a glaze compound again


It's touchy....very touchy


----------



## Meanderer

Gary said: "I almost bit off more'n I could chew

Mebbe you should stick with Glazed Donuts!


----------



## Gary O'

Had to take myself away from the garden tool shed build, to building tiny abodes.
I just sold my last one to a neighbor.

August is just right around the corner, and I got nuthin' for the shops.

First one done;



second one is in progress;

It's a bit busier


----------



## Gary O'

Veggies are comin' on

Got about twenty zukes

Never really knew how good a squash could taste

Wife has always made zucchini patties, and they were okay....ish

But, this year?
*WHOA!*
She slices 'em up, and puts some unknown (to me) herbs and spices on 'em, 
then smothers 'em in a light cheese concoction 
then
throws 'em in the skillet
Makes ya jus' wanna fall down an' scream

It's all I really wanna eat 

Twenty zukes ain't gonna be near enough

The 'maters are for me to slice for 'mater sandwiches (my specialty)


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> second one is in progress;
> 
> It's a bit busier


Happy with this'n


----------



## Gary O'

Finally done with the tiny abodes for a bit

Happy with this last one;


----------



## Gary O'

Rain today

Been a long while
Don't quite know how to act

Still warmish @ 70°F
Still going shirtless

The raised beds are yielding more than we can handle

My lady planted small 'maters
I've come to enjoy 'em
Not so messy....no juice down the arm to the elbow like the ones I plant

She sure coddles 'em
drops a sheet over 'em if it gets *'too hot'*




She thinned the zuke leaves
Now they're goin' nuts
We've begun giving 'em to neighbors






Corn s/be in tassel in a week or so



Heh, with this rain, the pigeons seem grounded 

They seem to love the roof of that vacant stucco two story on the corner



Wonder if pigeon guano is a good roof sealer

Some prefer the party line


----------



## Meanderer

"The house is the stucco....and I am the stuckee"!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "The house is the stucco....and I am the stuckee"!


Hey, my truck has suffered a bit from their strafing runs


----------



## Aunt Bea

I think God put that vacant stucco house there just to tease you!

Don’t tell me you haven’t spent time mulling over just how to renovate it!


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> I think God put that vacant stucco house there just to tease you!
> 
> Don’t tell me you haven’t spent time mulling over just how to renovate it!


We need a "Gary-sized" Avian abode!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Finally done with the tiny abodes for a bit
> 
> Happy with this last one;
> 
> View attachment 175694


I don't think you've shown us one that I didn't love.

I especially like that they have all kinds of little porches, or lookouts.

Mama can hop all around the little entryway and still guard the kids.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> hI think God put that vacant stucco house there just to tease you!
> 
> Don’t tell me you haven’t spent time mulling over just how to renovate it!


Yeah, it's a tease alright (not)

Don't think for a minute my lady hasn't mentioned buying it more than a few times

That place may've had some nice features at one time, but I can only imagine what I'd run in to

I've refurbed one hundred year old house
...and that's one too many

We doubled our money, but we earned ever penny


----------



## Gary O'

Dang

Been too busy to log anything into this diary 

Right now, making closet doors
My lady has dropped about three hints at wanting closet doors
Around the third hint I get the clue
She's so patient with me
Prolly wouldn't say anything more until I ask what's next

I shopped around for louvered bifold doors in natural wood color
Can only find white
Not gonna do white
We've got this knotty pine woodwork in bed and bath


Of which neither of us are very fond 
But
It's kinda grown on us
The the guy that laid it did an impeccable job

Soooooo

I'm butchering wood into *'closet doors'*
I can only do cabinesque stuff (I'm no finish carpenter) 
So, we'll see how this goes

Roughed in;



Hoping for beach cottage motif 

Gonna use black hardware 

Like this;


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Dang
> 
> Been too busy to log anything into this diary
> 
> Right now, making closet doors
> My lady has dropped about three hints at wanting closet doors
> Around the third hint I get the clue
> She's so patient with me
> Prolly wouldn't say anything more until I ask what's next
> 
> I shopped around for louvered bifold doors in natural wood color
> Can only find white
> Not gonna do white
> We've got this knotty pine woodwork in bed and bath
> View attachment 176590
> 
> Of which neither of us are very fond
> But
> It's kinda grown on us
> The the guy that laid it did an impeccable job
> 
> Soooooo
> 
> I'm butchering wood into *'closet doors'*
> I can only do cabinesque stuff (I'm no finish carpenter)
> So, we'll see how this goes
> 
> Roughed in;
> View attachment 176591
> 
> 
> Hoping for beach cottage motif
> 
> Gonna use black hardware
> 
> Like this;
> 
> View attachment 176592


Nice, it looks like now it's your turn to drop a couple of hints!


----------



## RadishRose

Louvered bifold doors are a big pain in the neck to clean! I hate them.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Louvered bifold doors are a big pain in the neck to clean! I hate them.


Good to know, thanks Radi


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice, it looks like now it's your turn to drop a couple of hints!


We'll see

Heh, my hint might be..... *DON'T FREAKING TO THIS!!*


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice, it looks like now it's your turn to drop a couple of hints!


Actually, I have nothing to hint for

She made a couple dozen cookies, and dribbled dark chocolate over them

They're in the fridge

......they were in the fridge


----------



## CAKCy

Gary O' said:


> Actually, I have nothing to hint for
> 
> She made a couple dozen cookies, and dribbled dark chocolate over them
> 
> They're in the fridge
> 
> ,,,they were in the fridge



We, REALLY, don't need any more follow-ups on what happened to the cookies...


----------



## Gary O'

*My back....is.....killing me!*

Haven't done much heavy lifting.... (???)

I just realized why

Leaning over the work bench for a few hours

Bad angle

Read somewhere making a bed is really tough on the back
Something about reaching out at a bad angle
I wouldn't know...haven't made a bed for 52 years
(Ever morn after my shower, the bed is magically made)

Anyway, I'm taking extra breaks today

Loaded up on Tylenol and CBD oil

Funny thing, I seem to misplace two essential things about ever 10 minutes

My tape measure
My pencil

Can't function without 'em

Stanley did it right with their FatMax
I can reel it out 16' with nary a bend
The 16' is mostly all the length I need, and fits so well in the palm of my hand
But, I do have their 24'...but it's a bit bulky



The pencil...well, it's self explanatory

I have maybe 12 of 'em strewn thru the shop
Keeping 'em whittled to sharp is rather critical



Oh, and a couple other tools have crept into my essential tool kit;

I have three task lamps, all in use
One on the sliding chop saw



One on the bench



One portable

all with 150W LED (I need every watt)

And of late....knee pads....good need pads

Funny how they lengthen time doing low work




OK, break time is over


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Right now, making closet doors
> My lady has dropped about three hints at wanting closet doors
> Around the third hint I get the clue


Done

Freaking done

Two renditions and modified the 2nd one

My lady is happy ('thrilled')

I'm happy

Heh, I only build things for cabins
But, these seem to go with the knotty pine


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks good,, but one hinge doesn't match?
Can you put it at bottom?

Sorry I'm anal  about  things not  matching.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Looks good,, but one hinge doesn't match?
> Can you put it at bottom?
> 
> Sorry I'm anal about things not matching.


Heh, I'm much more anal than you, Sly

I was short one black round head phillips wood screw
Searched thru my stash of screws until I found the exact twin brother to the others

The hinges and hardware are all black
I saw that chrome looking one in the pic, too
Believe me, it's the same color as the others
Musta been the glint of a sun ray

Here's a clearer pic


----------



## Sliverfox

OK


----------



## Gary O'

Back to building the garden tool shed


Wife took this pic a couple/three weeks ago

My back was killin' me



Glad I took a break in digging and low work

Back is good now

Did some precutting and ripping

Just now put things away in the shop for the evening


....and tidied myself up
For some reason, I'm not let in the house if I don't....

Man Glitter


----------



## Gary O'

So, every time I open the laptop, I get a new possible screen saver

I kept this one of Mitre Peak NZ



Because, well, it so reminds me of some of my lady's gnomes she has a penchant for


----------



## Sliverfox

Replaced my garden gnomes with this.


----------



## Gardenlover

Beautiful!  The doors, not the man glitter!


----------



## Sliverfox

Really did get a chuckle out of man glitter.
See a *lot* of that on hubby's arm , face , sweat pants.

If  a bunch of it  clings to his clothing,, I consider that mulch when it lands on the floor.
Best thing is   the $20 sweeper  picks it  up , can empty it into the front door  flower bed.


----------



## Gary O'

Finally got into framing the little garden tool shed

Cannot* believe* how outa shape I am

Not tired, just sore

Shouldn't take long to whip this out
Couple days
Maybe three








I've shied away from making birds mouths when using 2x4s for rafters








Now I just rip a 2x4 at the roof slope and screw it down
This took a 22.5° rip
6/12 slope (or round about)



Finish framing the sides tomorrow

Add some 45s in places for support

Metal roofing

T-111 siding

4' wide door

Hey....it's a shed


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Finally got into framing the little garden tool shed
> 
> Cannot* believe* how outa shape I am
> 
> Not tired, just sore
> 
> Shouldn't take long to whip this out
> Couple days
> Maybe three
> 
> View attachment 177988
> 
> 
> View attachment 177989
> 
> View attachment 177990
> 
> I've shied away from making birds mouths when using 2x4s for rafters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just rip a 2x4 at the roof slope and screw it down
> This took a 22.5° rip
> 6/12 slope (or round about)
> 
> View attachment 177987
> 
> Finish framing the sides tomorrow
> 
> Add some 45s in places for support
> 
> Metal roofing
> 
> T-111 siding
> 
> 4' wide door
> 
> Hey....it's a shed


$$$$$$$$$$$$$ lumber!!!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$ lumber!!!!!


.....@#@@*#&@##!  lumbar!!!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, here is an article you may enjoy reading:
Harsh life for homesteaders by Jenni Grubbs

"Life for a Colorado homesteader in the 1880s was fairly rough, and the trip to get to the land was even rougher".

"Still, living out in Kansas on the prairie, her view was one of “just sky and grass and sky,” Lavinia said, adding there was a “simple beauty to it.”


----------



## Gary O'

Ken N Tx said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$ lumber!!!!!


Got that right

Hoping to keep it around $800


Funny thing about that

The prices have been dropping

For instance;

7/16 OSB shot up to $64 at HD a couple/three weeks ago

Then dropped into the 40s

Yesterday I saw it at $28

The funny thing is, I used to be pissed when it was $8/sheet

Now, at $28, I'm thrilled

Thinking maybe they did that on purpose.....


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> "Life for a Colorado homesteader in the 1880s was fairly rough, and the trip to get to the land was even rougher".


That's quite the read

Tough ol'  bird


----------



## Gary O'

Progress on the little garden tool shed is....s-l-o-w

But......there's progress





Somebody asked me where I got my plans

Heh, heh......scribblings on a quad pad.....as I go




And, dang it......my trusty tape measure broke

That little *Fat Max *helped me build three cabins and various other structures over the years




I do have the 25' *Fat Max*.....but it's a lug

Gotta pick up another 16' one tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Progress on the little garden tool shed is....s-l-o-w
> 
> But......there's progress
> 
> View attachment 178413
> 
> And, dang it......my trusty tape measure broke
> 
> That little *Fat Max *helped me build three cabins and various other structures over the years
> 
> I do have the 25' *Fat Max*.....but it's a lug
> 
> *Gotta pick up another 16' one tomorrow*


That's good, Gary....you'll be ready for 'another ,100,000 meters'!


----------



## Gary O'

S-l-o-w-l-y....the roof is on



Next


walls


Then, the door (made from cedar fence brds)

Trim (again cedar fence brds)

Then, drip edge. facia, little things

Oh, and gotta replace the facia on the garage

Last rites for an ol' faithful;


----------



## Tommy

I am a poorly qualified _builder of things_ (though at times I have been known to try) and I have a couple of questions for you.  Before you started framing this shed, what, if anything, did you do with the ground beneath it?  Concrete?  Gravel?  Compacting?  Also,, is the frame attached to the ground in any way?

The answer might well be "none of the above".  I really don't know what might be necessary but you sound like a guy who would know.  Mostly, just curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Concrete? Gravel? Compacting? Also,, is the frame attached to the ground in any way?


It's just an 8x8 shed
Just a few bricks underneath 4x4s to level
I'm not too worried about shifting
It's secured to the garage wall of which has a foundation
Actually, the garage wall is the shed's fourth wall

My carpenter friends poopoo'd my unconventional cabin builds
until they saw how the floors were so tied in
Lots of geothermal up there
Unstable ground
Not good for slabs/foundations

Thanks for asking, Tommy


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Just a few bricks underneath on 4x4s to level


I've gotta expound a bit

*TREATED* 4x4s

Must use pressure treated for anything close to the ground


----------



## Gary O'

The smoke of the Antelope fire is just as creepy as the smoke from the bootleg fire

Our back yard view of a morning


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> I've gotta expound a bit
> 
> *TREATED* 4x4s
> 
> Must use pressure treated for anything close to the ground


Thank you Gary!  TBH, I hadn't noticed the bricks and 4x4s in your photos until you mentioned it.  

According to our local lumber yard, there are two types of pressure treated wood.  "Regular", that can be used to extend the life of things exposed to the elements that do not touch the ground (like fence rails) and "Pressure Treated for Ground Contact" (like fence posts) (more $$).  I used the latter for the posts for my grape trellis and the former for the cross-bracing.

I've gotten mixed advice on finishing pressure treated wood.  Some say it can be primed and painted after 3, or 6, or 12 months.  Others say never put a finish over PT wood.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I've gotten mixed advice on finishing pressure treated wood. Some say it can be primed and painted after 3, or 6, or 12 months. Others say never put a finish over PT wood. Your thoughts?


My immediate thought is why not prime/paint?
It's an extra coat

And if 3, or 6, or 12 months it's OK, I'm pretty sure what Joe Average buys is that old anyway

Now, cutting PT wood, I slather the cut end a couple times with a recommended coating 

For posts, I throw in approx 6" of round rock into the hole (drainage)


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I hadn't noticed the bricks and 4x4s in your photos until you mentioned it.


I've gotta expound on that a bit

I'm not all that fond of my floor and floor support effort
Yes, it's a tiny shed, but I toyed with how I built my shop and cabin floors in the mountains
(until I saw the prices of dimensional lumber)

Now, the shop was built like a tank
...and the floors of the shop and cabins are legend
You could drive a small crawler across those floors without any affect









My lady and I put a lot of effort into leveling the ground

It's a fairly large bldg





This shed, well, I used what I had lying around (blocks/bricks/rocks) because, well, it's a tiny shed

I did bury a PT 4x4 on the one end

But, not too worried about it


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

A rather event filled day

A fire erupted a couple miles north of our cabin
Choppers and belly dump planes doused it
Glad they got there in time
Those woods are tinder dry

Meantime

Got the walls on the tiny garden tool shed
Pretty freaking easy



The fun part will be doing the trim and door
Heh, trim covers a lot of sins

But

Gotta paint first

Trim

Door

Then major drip edge



Pretty hot today at 100°F

Drank about two gallons of water (not exaggerating)

Eight of these;


I woulda drank more, but had to dodge my lady to get to the ice cubes

Yelling something about *'blood all over!!!'*

Go figure

She let me in, but only after I cleaned up a bit;





Dang onion paper Irish skin


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> A rather event filled day
> 
> A fire erupted a couple miles north of our cabin
> Choppers and belly dump planes doused it
> Glad they got there in time
> Those woods are tinder dry
> 
> Meantime
> 
> Got the walls on the tiny garden tool shed
> Pretty freaking easy
> 
> View attachment 178836
> 
> The fun part will be doing the trim and door
> Heh, trim covers a lot of sins
> 
> But
> 
> Gotta paint first
> 
> Trim
> 
> Door
> 
> Then major drip edge
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hot today at 100°F
> 
> Drank about two gallons of water (not exaggerating)
> 
> Eight of these;
> View attachment 178840
> 
> I woulda drank more, but had to dodge my lady to get to the ice cubes
> 
> Yelling something about *'blood all over!!!'*
> 
> Go figure
> 
> She let me in, but only after I cleaned up a bit;
> 
> View attachment 178837
> 
> View attachment 178838
> 
> Dang onion paper Irish skin


Ouch!!!!


----------



## Meanderer

"....and fire...don't forget fire"!


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary,,know what you mean about  thin skin.
Dog was trying to get my attention,,pawing at my arm.

Ouch,,,'look what you did.'
Ripped off an L shaped piece of skin.
Bandaid time,, figure that spot will get hit again.

You know that shed isn't  going to be big enough,, don't  you?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Dog was trying to get my attention,,pawing at my arm.
> 
> Ouch,,,'look what you did.'
> Ripped off an L shaped piece of skin.



Yeah, we took care of my son's wolf pup while he was commercial fishing
That little guy could shred flesh
And nip
....and howl
Cutest little howl
Head cocked back
Lips pursed
Wailing his tiny lament
I'd join in after a few nips and rips



Sliverfox said:


> You know that shed isn't going to be big enough,, don't you?


They never are
I'll just be thankful for some room in the shop for my flat stock
......and a place for the lawn mower


----------



## Sliverfox

No rototiller?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> No rototiller?


For as much (or little) as we'd use one, it'd just take up space for 11 months out of the year.

I'll rent one to enlarge the garden next spring, and also rent a small auger to plant fruit trees this fall


----------



## Sliverfox

Sounds like a plan, Gary.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary you may want to branch out to building commercial avian abodes....?


----------



## Sliverfox

Meanderer,,^^^looks like  a suggestion to build  bird feeders.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Meanderer,,^^^looks like a suggestion to build bird feeders.


Yeah, my lady has suggested that a few times

I might
They'd involve some larger gnarly roots for a stand

However, I'm leaning toward making more spice racks, jelly cupboards,
small pie hutches and things like that






One thing that kinda intrigues me is a four way mirror

I made a three way, for trimming my beard
But, oddly, my hand gets confused when viewing the image and trimming the right side



So, one day this winter, I'm goin' after a four way...of which confuses the heck outa me just thinking about it.....


----------



## Gary O'

I'm happy with how the trim is turning out


----------



## Meanderer

"There's no tool, like a new tool"!


----------



## Sliverfox

I've used the upper one  so much, as my go to knife in the kitchen
Trying to get used to the lower one.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> I've used the upper one so much, as my go to knife in the kitchen


Yeah, my lady's *go to* kitchen knife remains my Gerber skinning knife
(and my steak knife)

Uh, that one looks like one more pass of the flint stone and it's gone


----------



## Sliverfox

When it gets that  thin, it'll will be  called a'needle'.


----------



## Ronni

Gary O' said:


> Back to building the garden tool shed
> 
> 
> Wife took this pic a couple/three weeks ago
> 
> My back was killin' me
> 
> View attachment 177829
> 
> Glad I took a break in digging and low work
> 
> Back is good now
> 
> Did some precutting and ripping
> 
> Just now put things away in the shop for the evening
> 
> 
> ....and tidied myself up
> For some reason, I'm not let in the house if I don't....
> 
> Man Glitter
> View attachment 177830


Ron has so much man glitter going on that my daughter even bought him a tee shirt to commemorate that fact!!


----------



## Gary O'

Almost ready for making the door (or doors)...almost


----------



## Tommy

Looks great, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

*The little garden shed.....is......done*

Too many other projects on hold
'Tis a bit of a relief
But
it was a fun build

I was really surprised the doors came together relatively easy


----------



## Gary O'

I am going to make a change
(not totally happy.....yet)




Next;






Then the myriad of projects that've been on hold
(I don't wanna think about 'em for awhile)


----------



## Sliverfox

Don't think about those  other projects too long.

So many of the ones  I left  for later,,I've Forgotten how to do them! 

Old age ain't  fun.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Don't think about those other projects too long.
> 
> So many of the ones I left for later,,I've Forgotten how to do them!
> 
> Old age ain't fun.


Reminds me of a poster of mine;


----------



## Gary O'

Redid the fascia as promised to myself;





A small thing, but that tree (my lady's precious plum tree) didn't help

Started putting tools in the tool shed
Thought I'd take a pic or two while it still looks roomy;


----------



## Gary O'

The side is a bit barren, so my lady suggested putting a faux window situation in the middle

Found an old multipaned window at our favorite trader's place
Swapped a tiny avian abode for it




I'll take the white paint off, stain it, add shutters, and a planter (window) box

That should officially make it a* she shed*


----------



## Jules

Your lady has clever ideas.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> The side is a bit barren, so my lady suggested putting a faux window situation in the middle
> 
> Found an old multipaned window at our favorite trader's place
> Swapped a tiny avian abode for it
> 
> View attachment 180015
> 
> 
> I'll take the white paint off, stain it, add shutters, and a planter (window) box
> 
> That should officially make it a* she shed*


Maybe add a picture of you looking out before you nail it up.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe add a picture of you looking out before you nail it up.


Not a terrible thought;


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sliverfox

Cool.

 I was thinking of you putting  your 's  wife  picture up,, since  you called it a "she shed'.


----------



## Meanderer

Sliverfox said:


> Cool.
> 
> I was thinking of you putting  your 's  wife  picture up,, since  you called it a "she shed'.


....or a "we shed".


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Not a terrible thought;
> 
> View attachment 180070


I was thinking more along these lines but what happens in the shed stays in the shed.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> I was thinking of you putting your 's wife picture up,, since you called it a "she shed'.




I'm settling on ;
...."or a we shed".


*(DO NOT!* tell her)


----------



## Gary O'

OK...OK....it's now.....a *SHE SHED*

I'll build the window box tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer

......now for the He Shed........!


----------



## Sliverfox

I like that one.

Our son  went with a much more modern one,,Morton  large  steel building.
And  its  stuffed with his  toys,,ops  tools.


----------



## Gary O'

The window box is made and on;


.....and;
flowers magically sprung up!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> The window box is made and on;
> 
> 
> .....and;
> flowers magically sprung up!
> 
> View attachment 180279


Like it's been there forever!  Very nice!


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> A rather event filled day
> 
> A fire erupted a couple miles north of our cabin
> Choppers and belly dump planes doused it
> Glad they got there in time
> Those woods are tinder dry


Friends of ours lost their cabins



Totally burnt to the ground








I'm offering to rebuild


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> The window box is made and on;
> 
> 
> .....and;
> flowers magically sprung up!
> 
> View attachment 180279


I think you should make that your summer home.

The sound of the rain on the tin roof, cascading down in front of the open door, etc...

P.S.  I really like the little window detail under the eaves.


----------



## Pinky

Gary O' said:


> Friends of ours lost their cabins
> 
> View attachment 180894
> 
> Totally burnt to the ground
> 
> View attachment 180895
> 
> View attachment 180896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm offering to rebuild


How devastatingly sad, and how generous an offer you've made.


----------



## Gary O'

Pinky said:


> How devastatingly sad, and how generous an offer you've made.


Not all that generous
I like to build
They'd buy the materials 

But, thank you, Pinky


----------



## Gary O'

I broke away from backyard projects for a bit

Decided to create a spice cabinet or two

First one I'm calling a prototype

The door is a bit ill fitted, and the screws are in the wrong places

But

It came together;


----------



## Gary O'

So my lady gave me a shot at Wally World
I usually sit in the truck and people watch while she shops

Whipped in and out, no prob

Noticed, while whipping around, my pants were a bit loose

Got back to the truck
Wife sez 'Are you a gansta, or do you just like yer belt undone?'

Heh

Just glad the barn door wasn't open

I'm now on the happy side of 210, so the belt is *MUCH* needed


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, mebbe its time to hemp up yer pants....

"Making of rope belt. Knots in belt are: Decorative eye splice with double wall knot and sailmakers whipping, Rose Knot as button".





"Jethro, yer' about as bright as a smokehouse at Midnight"!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I'm done with my little spice cab adventure.

The cost of materials takes me outa market 

This large one is around $20 in materials 



This one (half the size) has $15 in materials



I'm goin' back to avian abodes (couple bucks)


In other news

Our sun today


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Well, I'm done with my little spice cab adventure.
> 
> The cost of materials takes me outa market
> 
> This large one is around $20 in materials
> 
> View attachment 182473
> 
> This one (half the size) has $15 in materials
> 
> View attachment 182474
> 
> I'm goin' back to avian abodes (couple bucks)
> View attachment 182475
> 
> In other news
> 
> Our sun today
> 
> View attachment 182476


Even if the cost of materials is outrageous, beautiful work on the spice cabinets, @Gary O!


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> Even if the cost of materials is outrageous, beautiful work on the spice cabinets


Thank you @CinnamonSugar

The crux is, the rough design limits where they go
A cabin or retreat of some kind

I may just have to build another cabin, and put 'em in it

I found some wee little mason jar like containers in a craft store that seem nice
But...they too, are a couple bucks each
A little over a buck on Amazon


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Thank you @CinnamonSugar
> 
> The crux is, the rough design limits where they go
> A cabin or retreat of some kind
> 
> I may just have to build another cabin, and put 'em in it
> 
> I found some wee little mason jar like containers in a craft store that seem nice
> But...they too, are a couple bucks each
> A little over a buck on Amazon
> 
> View attachment 182515


It’s sad that supplies and accessories that really make a project sing are so dear.  But sadly people often don’t appreciate the skill, knowledge and time it takes to do a hand-made project .. all they see is the price tag


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> It’s sad that supplies and accessories that really make a project sing are so dear. But sadly people often don’t appreciate the skill, knowledge and time it takes to do a hand-made project .. all they see is the price tag


Happily, that's not always the case
My tiny abodes go rather quickly in the high end trinket shops
Anywhere from $40 to $70

I believe it boils down to what people (shoppers) like/want

Doubt I could sell one if I peddled them on a street corner
But
This little town seems to support some folks that're willing to pay for what they like

They're not flying off the shelves, but going fast enough to satisfy my desirable production rate

I just think the rough spice cabs will realize a limited application

unless

I beat 'em with a chain, twisted the hinges a bit, and torched 'em around the edges
Then, maybe a yard art application......

hmmmmm


----------



## Gary O'

*Put together my own 'air purifier'*

This s/be under the *you might be a redneck if* category

I'm not a believer in air conditioning
Our climate is cool in the evenings, so no real need
Just open windows at night
Close things in the day

However

We've been inundated with smoke from the wildfires around us, for a few weeks now.
Not really good to open things...anytime

So, I built a* 'unit'*

It's ugly as sin

but

It works

One box fan
A couple yards of duct tape
One 9 rated furnace filter




Next
A swim pool in the back of the pickup


----------



## Meanderer

Mebbe your "Spice Cabinets could be giant Suet feeders, or "Cup-cake" safes?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Mebbe your "Spice Cabinets could be giant Suet feeders, or "Cup-cake" safes?


Lotsa ways to go with these

Just got back from a high end trinket shop
She loved 'em
Thought they'd sell in the upper 50s

Guess I just can't get excited about 'em
Not much of a creative process once the design is ironed out

She *did* mention they have a bunch of barn wood available if I was interested

Barn wood goes at a premium

She'd *give* it to me

Tempting

I may go nuts with it


----------



## Gary O'

I'm scrapping the spice cab design for now

I know a guy not far from our cabin that has a saw mill
He can zip off some live edge pine for me
Nothing better than rough cut wood for creations

Strongly considering a pie hutch or two

S'pose they'd go for around $300 or so

But, the reward is the fun in making 

They're a rather large piece of furniture
aaaand...again......not for every décor 

just thinking

This crude one fit our breakfast nook at the cabin quite well


----------



## Sliverfox

Live edge  furniture seems to be  the 'in thing'.

It doesn't appeal to me.
Too many scaped  shins   from  climbing trees as  youngster.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> It doesn't appeal to me.
> Too many scaped shins from climbing trees as youngster.


I get that

No

This would be more of an internal live edge
(door only)

with rounded exterior corners


----------



## Gary O'

So, my commercial fisherman son bought another boat

One less than half the size of his last two

Less than 40 foot



We chatted in great length
It may very well be that he's headed in the right direction on this

He's a fisherman
He's been a fisherman
He's gonna be a fisherman
He loves it

He learned a lot while fishing with his bigger boats
Fuel was $10K a trip
Crews are expensive
Everything was expensive

This boat?
He may need only one crewman
May not even need that...depends on what he goes after
Fuel is more realistic 

Tuna is hot now
Salmon are too
Black cod also

I'm excited for him


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> So, my commercial fisherman son bought another boat
> 
> He's a fisherman
> He's been a fisherman
> He's gonna be a fisherman
> He loves it
> 
> I'm excited for him


That's what its all a-boat!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> So, my commercial fisherman son bought another boat
> 
> One less than half the size of his last two
> 
> Less than 40 foot
> 
> View attachment 182935
> 
> We chatted in great length
> It may very well be that he's headed in the right direction on this
> 
> He's a fisherman
> He's been a fisherman
> He's gonna be a fisherman
> He loves it
> 
> He learned a lot while fishing with his bigger boats
> Fuel was $10K a trip
> Crews are expensive
> Everything was expensive
> 
> This boat?
> He may need only one crewman
> May not even need that...depends on what he goes after
> Fuel is more realistic
> 
> Tuna is hot now
> Salmon are too
> Black cod also
> 
> I'm excited for him


Sounds like the kid is getting smarter.

_If you don't need to spend it, you don't need to earn it! _


----------



## Sliverfox

Wishing  your  son,, best  of luck with his plans.


----------



## Gary O'

Refitted the shop for tiny abodes

Sold the spice cabs (good riddance) 

The bench is busy again



Hauled out and set up all the stuff involving building abodes

Can you find the baby food jar?



Just completed someone's tiny home;


----------



## Meanderer

The birds are lovin' you, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

My son and two daughters are headin' out to sea
Just iced and fueled up

I almost wish I was with them....almost

A sunset shot from the wheelhouse;


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> My son and two daughters are headin' out to sea
> Just iced and fueled up
> 
> I almost wish I was with them....almost
> 
> A sunset shot from the wheelhouse;
> 
> 
> View attachment 183493


Wish you could go too Santa, I can think of no place better to be than the wheelhouse.


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> Wish you could go too Santa, I can think of no place better to be than the wheelhouse.


Yeah, I think he just wants to get me into some seas, and scare the crap outa me.

He cut his teeth under the tutelage of *Phil Harris* before *Deadliest Catch* became famous.


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I think he just wants to get me into some seas, and scare the crap outa me.
> 
> He cut his teeth under the tutelage of *Phil Harris* before *Deadliest Catch* became famous.


Had to look up Phil Harris on google, so he had a good teacher. If you lived close by I would take you for a sail, you would like it very much,but if you puke on my deck, it is over the side with you, but don't worry, I can save you


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> if you puke on my deck, it is over the side with you


Heh

Never been seasick


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Our version of retirement: Living a childhood dream​


My version of living a childhood dream would be a treehouse with a water bed and a fridge filled with ice-cold cream soda.


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> My version of living a childhood dream would be a treehouse with a water bed and a fridge filled with ice-cold cream soda.


Would you settle for beer in the snow?

I don't have the pic, but imagine reaching from the bed, opening the french doors, and pulling a cold one outa the snow bank....



It was one of the benefits up there, to deep snow


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Would you settle for beer in the snow? ....... imagine reaching from the bed, opening the french doors, and pulling a cold one outa the snow bank....


Better than sex!


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> Better than sex!


Let's jus' settle for really good...after a frolic


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Let's jus' settle for really good...after a frolic


Well, I said "better than sex" but that's assuming the beer is in glass bottles as in your photo. Otherwise, a frolic is better.


----------



## Gary O'

Just finished another tiny abode

And it seems rather plain jane-ish

Only it took three tries to get the roots to fit around the entry to my satisfaction



Now, now I'm happy

Hopefully, a little feathered friend, will be too


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, how roomy are they on the inside?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, how roomy are they on the inside?


I think the term 'roomy' doesn't really come in to play

Gonna say 'cozy' 

A dyed in the wool birder guided my hand in creating the size
'Cept he highky recommended a trap door for clean out
The little guys are gonna hafta do that themselves


----------



## Meanderer

Fishing Cabin.....bring yer own worms.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

This last one was busy

My pics don't justify

I've had this 'array' of twisted mystery for months now

The spacing of the intermarried roots were a real poser

Finally got the guts to build an abode around it
and not cut off some of the meld

It's about twice the size of what I've been building


It'll go for a pretty good price (if I can get it outa my wife's clutches)


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> This last one was busy
> 
> My pics don't justify
> 
> I've had this 'array' of twisted mystery for months now
> 
> The spacing of the intermarried roots were a real poser
> 
> Finally got the guts to build an abode around it
> and not cut off some of the meld
> 
> It's about twice the size of what I've been building
> 
> 
> It'll go for a pretty good price (if I can get it outa my wife's clutches)
> 
> View attachment 184350


I live near the sea and so I hate (literally *HATE*) seagulls. But I am partial to sparrows and blue tit so several years ago I built a birdhouse according to the recommended measurements for small birds. It was very plain and not elaborate as yours. Not a single bird nested in it. After one year I gave up and never tried again.


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> Not a single bird nested in it. After one year I gave up and never tried again.


Placement is critical
Turns out, most anything with a hole in it will suffice.....if.....it's in the right location


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Placement is critical
> Turns out, most anything with a hole in it will suffice.....if.....it's in the right location


Well, during the year I waited I was fortunate enough to have twice witnessed a bird(s) take a look inside. I guess they didn't like it.


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> Well, during the year I waited I was fortunate enough to have twice witnessed a bird(s) take a look inside. I guess they didn't like it.


Yeah, turns out, they prefer a few amenities...


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, turns out, they prefer a few amenities...


  The cuckoo clock says "hello hello" LOL!


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, turns out, they prefer a few amenities...


Yes. I ought to have put the davenport in place before I nailed in the last plank. After that, it was too late.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 184434


Meanwhile, at the tap-room.........


----------



## Gary O'

There's something to be said for simplicity 

I didn't go too nuts with the twisty tree roots on this one

I *did* concentrate on quality cuts and fits
(while maintaining the rough look)

Sometimes just highlighting things like the grain haloing the entry is enough



Fitting the protruding roots can be tedious, but worth it


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> There's something to be said for simplicity
> 
> I didn't go too nuts with the twisty tree roots on this one
> 
> I *did* concentrate on quality cuts and fits
> (while maintaining the rough look)
> 
> Sometimes just highlighting things like the grain haloing the entry is enough
> 
> View attachment 184680
> 
> Fitting the protruding roots can be tedious, but worth it
> 
> View attachment 184688


Now you have to build them a condominium for whenever they are in the city.
Ps. Maybe you should bevel the holes when using those types of screws just in case of storms and hurricanes.


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> Ps. Maybe you should bevel the holes when using those types of screws just in case of storms and hurricanes.


Heh, my buddy in Wyoming chides me on using sheetrock screws
.....and, yeah, beveling would actually be a nice step
I've given it thought
What I did find, was, using a tad larger bit to predrill does the trick and no extra step
(I'd forgotten I was using a tinier bit on something else, and only remembered after building most of this one)

My Wyoming buddy and I exchange creations (he's a bit of a master)
He takes my tiny abodes apart and vacuum varnishes them in his chamber, then reassembles with fancy round head screws
I'm not *'there'* yet


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Heh, my buddy in Wyoming chides me on using sheetrock screws
> .....and, yeah, beveling would actually be a nice step
> I've given it thought
> What I did find, was, using a tad larger bit to predrill does the trick and no extra step
> 
> My Wyoming buddy and I exchange creations (he's a bit of a master)
> He takes my tiny abodes apart and vacuum varnishes them, then reassembles with fancy round head screws
> I'm not *'there'* yet


The downside is that if the wood is thin (and constructed on an angle), bevelling won't leave much left for the screws to bite into on the lower edge. A rock and a hard place.


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> The downside is that if the wood is thin (and constructed on an angle), bevelling won't leave much left for the screws to bite into on the lower edge. A rock and a hard place.


You got that sooooooo right

The wider bit took care of the protrusions

Funny how a couple millimeters can make such a big dif
(I was splitting wood in all the wrong places)


----------



## Gary O'

I just stepped out the back door to sip a brew on the deck

Nice September moon



I so miss the prairie wolves crying their songs up at the cabin

It'd always give me a bit of a chill when stepping out to mark my territory

The moon beams thru the pines enhanced those eerie wails



I miss that chill


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> You got that sooooooo right
> 
> The wider bit took care of the protrusions
> 
> Funny how a couple millimeters can make such a big dif
> *(I was splitting wood in all the wrong places)*


I do b'lieve that there is a mighty fine title fer a new song. I'm a-gonna' write it done and send it on up ta Johnny Lee and see if'n he kin do sumpin' wif it.


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> I so miss the prairie wolves crying their songs up at the cabin
> 
> It'd always give me a bit of a chill ....


I'm telling you the truth. Quite a few years ago I worked at a local zoo that specialized in indigenous animals. Once in a while, I'd still be there after hours just to tease the musk ox bull so he'd charge me against the fence. Night would fall and the wolves would start baying and it really is a scary thing to hear. Several years after that a female zookeeper at another zoo upcountry went into the wolves' pen alone (which was not allowed) and they ravaged her to death. The wolves were subseqeutnly all "put down". 
https://www.expressen.se/nyheter/kvinna-dod-i-attack-av-varg-pa-kolmarden/


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> I just stepped out the back door to sip a brew on the deck
> 
> Nice September moon
> 
> I so miss the prairie wolves crying their songs up at the cabin
> 
> It'd always give me a bit of a chill when stepping out to mark my territory
> 
> The moon beams thru the pines enhanced those eerie wails
> 
> View attachment 184708
> 
> I miss that chill


----------



## Gary O'

Latest and last tiny abode for awhile



Went the 50 mi north to the cabin to tighten it up for winter
Grabbed more tree roots and much needed straight pcs for weather caps

The natural weather caps are a nicer, more whimsical touch




Got a load of live edge planks from a sawmill friend of mine

Gonna yield some pie hutches from them......I hope






Gonna git crazy


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Got a load of live edge planks from a sawmill friend of mine
> 
> Gonna yield some pie hutches from them......I hope


Sat on my hind end and thought for a long while before I started ripping into those live edge boards.

The door will need some room for large T hinges

So, I measured
Sat back down
Measured again
Sat down
Listened to Joe Cocker
Scratched myself
Commenced to rip
Those pine boards are gnarly

Happy with the door so far

The cuts left wide places for two hinges
Very happy about that


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I've all but buttoned up the pie hutch

I may, or may not put live edge trim on the corners

...and other options to consider

I'll take better, more detailed, pics when it's finished


----------



## Gary O'

Sold the pie hutch to the first place I showed it

Made bank

Still....May've left money on the table

Guess I'll be making another one...

These iPhone pics ain't cuttin' it, but;


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I can see why ppl snapped it up, Gary O’.   Beautiful work!


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> I can see why ppl snapped it up, Gary O’. Beautiful work!


Thankyou, C
It was a bit tough to let it go
I built one for my lady a few years back, but I sensed she was coveting this one
(I'm gonna build her one for Christmas)

Gonna knock out a live edge bookcase today


----------



## Pepper

I love your woodwork.  Beautifully & genuinely rustic.  Real stuff.  Art with a function.    Gary


----------



## Gary O'

Pepper said:


> I love your woodwork. Beautifully & genuinely rustic. Real stuff. Art with a function


Thank you, fine lady

I've dubbed myself a *wood butcher*
Lotsa kindling


----------



## Gary O'

Took a couple days, but knocked out a live edge bookcase

After this, another pie hutch (for my lady)


----------



## Jules

Pie hutch is a new term to me.  What’s the history behind it?


----------



## Gardenlover

I love the live edge, it's very unique.


----------



## Shero

Jules said:


> Pie hutch is a new term to me.  What’s the history behind it?


They’re known in France as a garde manger used to store cakes, pies and bread. My Grandmama had a large one. It was always full, always a piece of cake for us!


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> I love the live edge, it's very unique.


Yeah, seems folks like 'em.
Whatever I make seems to disappear rather quick.

The ol' boy up the path has this sawmill
Folks bring logs to him, to cut beams for cabin/lodge open beam ceilings
There's always leftover 'planks' and 1/2" strips of wood...live edge wood
We got to be good friends......


----------



## RadishRose

Shero said:


> They’re known in France as a garde manger used to store cakes, pies and bread. My Grandmama had a large one. It was always full, always a piece of cake for us!


I've also heard the term pie safe.


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, seems folks like 'em.
> Whatever I make seems to disappear rather quick.
> 
> The ol' boy up the path has this sawmill
> Folks bring logs to him, to cut beams for cabin/lodge open beam ceilings
> There's always leftover 'planks' and 1/2" strips of wood...live edge wood
> We got to be good friends......


Hi Dr 'O' do the customers use them for pies too?


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> do the customers use them for pies too?


Seriously doubt it.
I've seen dishes and cups in 'em
Most dishes are 11" dia, same as pie pans
So I give 'em 12" depth (min)


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Pie hutch is a new term to me. What’s the history behind it?


Don't know

Maybe a term I invented 

I just Googled it, and it defaulted to* 'Pie Safe'*


----------



## Gary O'

The reason I'm not let in the kichin;



She whipped those cinnamon rolls up in about 15 minutes

So heavenly soft

Sooooo delicious


----------



## Sliverfox

Trade a  large homemade oatmeal raisin cookie  for a cinnamon roll?


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Trade a large homemade oatmeal raisin cookie for a cinnamon roll?


Looks to be a fair trade
I've had too many cin rolls
Need the roughage 
.....aaand, I do love oatmeal cookies (good dunkers)


----------



## Sliverfox

O, yeah,, I hear  you.
Seems some  things  slow down as we get older.


----------



## Gary O'

So, I finished my lady's pie safe.

I musta been tired
The door sits 6" too low
She wanted it in the house anyway

I gotta make another (right) one


----------



## Gary O'

The rises at the cabin spoiled me.



But

The deciduous trees here in town, have their charm

Love the fall, when they're on fire with the morning rays


----------



## Gary O'

My lady and I really don't give much effort to aesthetics.
At the cabin is was function first, aesthetics second.
But, nature filled in, up there.

Here, we gotta work at anything worthy of looking at.

My crop of corn was a bust.
Maybe I waited too long to pull those tiny ears off the stalks.
But, those hard ass kernels tasted like rocks smeared with salt and butter.

Anyway, she pulled 'em up and placed them in nice places for a touch of fall

A nice salvage to a disappointing yield


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary, wondered how your gardening ventures went.

Other than corn,, how  was the rest of it?

Sweet corn  ,, watch the 'silk'  get  brown.
Run your  hand  down the ears,, if you can feel  kernels,, carefully open an ear to check.
Press your  finger  nail on a kernel,, juice should  appear  .

Kernels should be light yellow depending on the name of   sweet corn seed  you bought.


----------



## Gary O'

Good to know
Next year, gonna do that.

The rest of the garden yielded abundantly
Too many 'maters, and tons of zukes
Onions did great.....love green onions
Lettuce and kale was good

Next year will be the real garden
Gonna bust up about half the back forty


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby used to plant an acre or so of  sweet corn.
Sold  some to benefit the high school wrestling  club,,till some how he got some  field  corn.

He would let it  stand so wild turkey would come  to it.
His mother  loved to watch them.


----------



## Gary O'

Knocked out a couple more tiny abodes this week

I'm sooooooo behind


----------



## Gary O'

Finished another one;



I'm keeping them simple for a few.
The busy ones with lotsa limbs going ever which way has been covering
the rays of the grain patterns that halo the entries, of which I've somewhat 
painstakingly highlighted with a dark stain by lightly feathering a brush across them.

We'll see how that goes

Here's one in mid build;




After I get caught up, I've gotta move on to a project for my cousin.
My lovely lady made the error in judgement by showing some of my stuff to some rels.
Now my cousin wants a couple bookcases and other things.

Problem;
Every one of my wood butchering are different.....very different.....stain colors vary with each piece.
Live edge is all very different
Rough cut wood reacts funny with each saw cut.
*THAT'S *why I don't build to order.
When I make it, and you like it.....great.
'Not like the one in the picture.......not loving it'..... Hara-kiri 

My cousin said 'I want one just like in the picture'

I've explained what can happen


We'll see


----------



## RobinWren

I love your birdhouses. I see that you are the original poster to this thread and that it has been going since 2017, it boggles the mind. Do you sell them?


----------



## Gary O'

RobinWren said:


> I see that you are the original poster to this thread and that it has been going since 2017, it boggles the mind. Do you sell them?


Heh, if you skim thru the beginning of this thread, you'll see the gist of it was originally fulfilling 'our dream' of living in the mountains in our off grid cabin.

That was over six years ago.

We bought a place in town last Sept

Just decided to keep one diary

Yes, I still make and sell the tiny abodes
Much easier to make them with electricity at the switch (not the generator)

Anyway, feel free to skim thru the thread
It's a bit of an adventure


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Here's one in mid build;


Finished it today;



When the design is less wild with the roots, I tend to be more careful when snuggling up to the wood what I do use;



and, I become more selective and search for odd wood to use, like this half burnt piece;






Now, on to* 'the project'*.....sigh


----------



## Meanderer

_"These birds bring me so much joy...arriving like clock-work...."!_


----------



## RobinWren

Thank you Gary O , you are so talented. I will have to go back to the beginning.


----------



## Gary O'

RobinWren said:


> you are so talented


You know the talent/sweat ratio truism?
I've proven it.
Anything good that has come from my saws was proceeded by* a lot *of kindling. 

I think anything anyone attempts to create has had that same adventure.


RobinWren said:


> I will have to go back to the beginning.


I recommend that little adventure
It'll at least be a cure for insomnia


----------



## Gary O'

So, I just finished the first of four pieces for my cousin.
(I really do hate building to order)

Chose to do the smallest/easiest one first

A small box for a clock to sit on



Wants it rustic
Wants live edge to frame the front

It grew a little



She OK'd it

Live edge framing is never easy
Three pcs with an open bottom (like for a bookcase) is much easier
That fourth (connecting pc) is always a poser



Anyway, it's done
She's happy
I'm happy



Now, onto the bigger/funner things...bookcases

Did I mention that I hate building to order?


----------



## Gary O'

Just finished one of two small bookcases.

She's really pushed* rustic* for her cabinesque place.

Showed her this pic (she love'd it);





Now I can move on to it's twin (not identical by any means)

The nice thing is, I framed 'em both at the same time, so they *will *match in size.


----------



## Gary O'

Just finished the 2nd small bookcase;






Heh, knotty pine is so......naughty;







And now on to the big final piece


----------



## Gary O'

So love this time of year.

Five autumns and falls at the cabin yielded pine needles.

Here, we have leaves

Love leaves

Missed 'em

Not sure if I'll remove them
Even the ones on the back deck

It may very well be why they're called *'leaves'*


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> Love leaves


How unusual.  Most people are busy raking or blowing or bagging.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Most people are busy raking or blowing or bagging.


Yeah, I just don't get it.

Guess I'm not in the *'most*' crowd


----------



## Meanderer

Ode to the West Wind        
By Percy Bysshe Shelley                        

*I*
O wild West Wind, thou breath of Autumn's being,
Thou, from whose unseen presence the leaves dead
Are driven, like ghosts from an enchanter fleeing,

Yellow, and black, and pale, and hectic red,
Pestilence-stricken multitudes: O thou,
Who chariotest to their dark wintry bed

The winged seeds, where they lie cold and low,
Each like a corpse within its grave, until
Thine azure sister of the Spring shall blow

Her clarion o'er the dreaming earth, and fill
(Driving sweet buds like flocks to feed in air)
With living hues and odours plain and hill:

Wild Spirit, which art moving everywhere;
Destroyer and preserver; hear, oh hear!
(Continue)


----------



## Sliverfox

Just  a hint  wet leaves on the steps can lead to a  bad fall.

Would hate to read that you or your wife took a tumble.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Just a hint wet leaves on the steps can lead to a bad fall.


Yeah, that's probably why it's called 'fall'

Guess I better put on the golf shoes


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m a big fan of leaves too… especially when they arrange themselves artfully *in someone else’s yard*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy the leaves, I’m sure that your neighbors won’t mind.


----------



## Sliverfox

The only leaves in Our  yard are from  the neighbor across the street.

Hubby cut  down all the ones with leaves!

Our apple trees are further from the yard.

We have some spruce  for the birds & squirrels.


----------



## Sliverfox

Our colorful leaves are further away


----------



## RobinWren

Leave some leaves in your garden, they are beneficial for the insects.


----------



## Pete

Gary O' said:


> No shower
> 
> We do use the trough in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meadow warms the water...sorta
> then let ol' sol dry ya
> I'll talk about this later
> gonna be on the road a couple days
> 
> oh, we go to the city once a week in summer
> once a month in winter
> it's a 100 mi round trip


Reminds me of when I first moved to my cabin, tried the 'larg tote' as a tub but ended up using a water bowl used for feeding horses and a two gallon 9hand pump) bug sprayer for the shower....

 I too used a Honda EU 3000i for house power (reliable and quiet even at -30) the first three years but found I could cut back to the 2000i when I hooked up a couple solar pannels and 4 batteries I think you have seen the pictures of my battery bank on my blog.... I was lucky to get the batteries second hand and cheep, because AT&T rotates to new batteries every year at their remote cell towers and turns the batteries back in for resale.


----------



## Meanderer

Good to see you around, @Pete !


----------



## Gary O'

Ready to build the top

Not unhappy with the larger live edge bookcase



I really wanted a solid center piece, but didn't have one as narrow as I like with the same thickness as the other front pieces. But, I'm happy with this one, even though its a bit wide at the bottom


Found a unique little tree dropping

I don't recall ever seeing anything quite like it



Certain views looks like a large bird in flight


----------



## Tommy

Beautiful bookcase, Gary.  I really like that blend of colors and I think the shape of the center piece adds to the rustic charm.  Nice work!


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Beautiful bookcase, Gary. I really like that blend of colors and I think the shape of the center piece adds to the rustic charm. Nice work!


Thank you very much, Tommy.

It's done and will be delivered Monday
She wants me to etch or burn my initials in a corner of each piece.
I love customers like that



I'm giving her a pick of avian abodes




Now she wants three more of various sizes.....


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, I have been meaning to ask you of you put your maker's mark on your creations......


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I am now.

I've gotta find a good medium 

*My 'initial' adventure*

I emailed this to my cousin (the buyer);

Well now…..apparently I’m still no good at etch-a-sketch…

I’ve signed my initials around 500,000 times over the years as a pencil pushing desk jockey.

I practiced with paper…looked OK…(mistake);







And with a sharpie;






Happy with it (mistake).

Moved directly on to the corners of the units without practicing on some wood (*BIG *mistake);

It looked like a rat ate some licorice, then wiped his hind end on a corner of the unit.

Sooooo…..to fix that, I etched it (horrific mistake).

It looked like that same rat tried to take his tiny claws and scratch his way inside.

Finally ended up with these (less than optimal);













But…..if they’re too big, or just unacceptable…they’re sandable….sorta


She loved 'em!

Best customer I'll ever have.

My son is delivering them tomorrow.

Thought I was done.

She wants four more units of varying cabinet types and sizes

....oh, and a dining table top.....live edge of course


----------



## Meanderer

How about a branding iron type "*GO'*" that you can heat and burn into the wood? Simple, quick and uniform... (miniature brand?)


----------



## Gary O'

My exact thought, Jim!

No time for these units, but *YEAH!*


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> My exact thought, Jim!
> 
> No time for these units, but *YEAH!*


L&H Branding Irons has irons for branding steaks and meat, but have electric "wood-burner type irons that are plugged in.  You might be able to make your own and heat on grill or with blowtorch.
You can also raise the price to cover this cost, and add to their value by adding your Mark!


----------



## Gary O'

Have you been running around my frontal lobe?
My exact thoughts


----------



## Maryatrics

That is some sturdy looking wood definitely great for a fine looking bookcase. You are very talented in your work.


----------



## Gary O'

Maryatrics said:


> That is some sturdy looking wood definitely great for a fine looking bookcase. You are very talented in your work.


Thank you @Maryatrics.
And welcome to the greatest forum you'll ever join


----------



## Maryatrics

Gary O' said:


> Thank you @Maryatrics.
> And welcome to the greatest forum you'll ever join


You are very welcome and thank you very much.


----------



## Meanderer

Easy. there Daryl......!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, the pieces were delivered.

She's ecstatic

I'm happy

They do fit well with her décor;


----------



## Shero

Lovely work Gary  
Have to say I am so in love with your "first cabin" that I would like you to build me one


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> Have to say I am so in love with your "first cabin" that I would like you to build me one


Well, for a very long time, I wanted to build an A frame.
Had to do that.
The thoughts romanced my soul.

Thing is, most the heat goes to the peak.
And the side walls leave one scratching one's head.

The roof pitch is 58°, so cutting that and the matching 32° to equal 90° was a bit of a poser.



However, we made it work;





But

The main cabin served us well;


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Well, for a very long time, I wanted to build an A frame.
> Had to do that.
> The thoughts romanced my soul.
> 
> Thing is, most the heat goes to the peak.
> And the side walls leave one scratching one's head.
> 
> The roof pitch is 58°, so cutting that and the matching 32° to equal 90° was a bit of a poser.
> 
> View attachment 193633
> 
> However, we made it work;
> 
> View attachment 193632
> 
> View attachment 193630
> 
> But
> 
> The main cabin served us well;
> 
> View attachment 193636


I guess I never thought of the practical aspects but was caught by the romance of it. Keep doing your lovely work  
My new house is full of wood, jarrah floors, trimmings and I just love it!


----------



## Sliverfox

Would you show us some pictures of your home,,Shero?
Perhaps start another thread  of its own?

Always nice to see few pictures  of other's homes.


----------



## Gary O'

Whoa

This new order is growing

So glad I have just the one customer

I'd go nuts if I had a bunch of orders streaming in.

She seems bent on filling her house with my wood butcherings

I do like her taste in décor;


----------



## Meanderer

Sleep on it....maybe a new idea will turn up......


----------



## Shero

Sliverfox said:


> Would you show us some pictures of your home,,Shero?
> Perhaps start another thread  of its own?
> 
> Always nice to see few pictures  of other's homes.


I am flattered you wish to see photos but you will have to wait a little longer. I plan to use photos of my life, homes, etc and a picture of myself on the backflap of my book or books. Doing so now would spoil it all for me


----------



## Gary O'

So, I had to reorder my BP meds
Just small doses of losartan and amlodipine 
But, without 'em my BP shoots up to a dangerous level
So, I'm hooked.

Had to have my annual wellness check to get 'em filled

Rather simple;
Questions
BP check
Temp

Poop on a stick
No touchy feely 
No finger wave
No nuthin'


Bought the whole year's worth
The pharmacy asked me three times if that's really what I wanted to do
Finally I said, _*'yeah, that's exactly what I want to do, *_
*you've got 'em in inventory now, you might not in 90 days'*

Tuesday, I brought my tube of poop to the lab
Tried to hand the sealed envelope to the person at the desk
It was like I had leprosy 
*'Put it in that basket'*

Anyway, that outa the way, I'm good for a whole year


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> So, I had to reorder my BP meds
> Just small doses of losartan and amlodipine
> But, without 'em my BP shoots up to a dangerous level
> So, I'm hooked.
> 
> Had to have my annual wellness check to get 'em filled
> 
> Rather simple;
> Questions
> BP check
> Temp
> 
> Poop on a stick
> No touchy feely
> No finger wave
> No nuthin'
> 
> 
> Bought the whole year's worth
> The pharmacy asked me three times if that's really what I wanted to do
> Finally I said, _*'yeah, that's exactly what I want to do, *_
> *you've got 'em in inventory now, you might not in 90 days'*
> 
> Tuesday, I brought my tube of poop to the lab
> Tried to hand the sealed envelope to the person at the desk
> It was like I had leprosy
> *'Put it in that basket'*
> 
> Anyway, that outa the way, I'm good for a whole year


I had my wellness interview a week ago 

The question that cracked me up is are you
left or right handed.  Why on earth does the government or anyone else care.

I suppose that it’s good for the economy, creates a few jobs.


----------



## Gary O'

The town deer are not shy

...and getting a bit fat, for black tail

This one stays by our fence every night
Usually four come around about 4 or 5p
couple does, a fawn, and the young buck

Looks like he dropped an antler
Kinda early for that


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Sleep on it....maybe a new idea will turn up......


Know what's funny?

I made the grands doll beds;


----------



## Sliverfox

Will a doll house be your next project  for the grand girls?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Will a doll house be your next project for the grand girls?


I....will......*NOT*......mention this......

My shop is a busy one right now, for a month at least, with the project from hell;


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like you worked yourself into more work,,,,,,,,,,,'Santa'


----------



## Gary O'

Almost done with one of three tall bookcases
Just need to put the top piece on

Can't wait to get 'em outa the way

More pics tomorrow


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Almost done with one of three tall bookcases
> Just need to put the top piece on
> 
> Can't wait to get 'em outa the way
> 
> More pics tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 195840


love the knots in the wood, is it pine?


----------



## Gary O'

Cedar...go figure


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Cedar...go figure


are there no knots in cedar?


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> are there no knots in cedar?


Not like knotty pine


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another vote for a doll house!

A whimsical forest cottage with a few of your signature embellishments.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Another vote for a doll house!
> 
> A whimsical forest cottage with a few of your signature embellishments.


Yer not helping my cause


----------



## Sliverfox

*@Meanderer  that is really cute!*

Gary will have nightmares if  the grand girls see that picture.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Gary will have nightmares if the grand girls see that picture.


Yeah, I've got my own nightmares goin'
My favorite customer just added to her order.....


----------



## Sliverfox

You might want to suggest that Too much live edge wood  will  draw away from her decor.  ???


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I've got my own nightmares goin'
> My favorite customer just added to her order.....


When Mrs. O’ realizes why her honey do list isn’t getting done this could get interesting.


----------



## Gary O'

She's just happy with me* not* being in the house right now.
She's cookin'/bakin' up a storm
(I ordered her a fancy drop spindle)

Evenings I make sure to sprinkle around man glitter in strategic places


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> You might want to suggest that Too much live edge wood will draw away from her decor. ???


That was my thought

Nope

She wants me to save my live edge inventory for the pieces in the main rooms to ensure I have enough.

I may take a trip up to my sawyer friend today to pick up a few more pieces
It looks like I have enough inventory, first glance
But
Matching the random thicknesses and widths to mate the corners make things a bit tricky


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> I ordered her a fancy drop spindle)


What is this?


----------



## Gary O'

It's a poor man's (or woman's) spinning wheel






I watch her do it, but really don't know how (not in my wheelhouse)


In the old country, folks would jus' grab a stick and go

I've made my lady maybe a dozen or so (a bit tricky)

But, this one coming is fancy

She cards, spins, plies.....then knits or crochets

She's still got three bags full (of llama wool)


----------



## Sliverfox

Does she make socks / gloves with the lama wool?

Lucky you if she makes them for you.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Does she make socks / gloves with the lama wool?
> 
> Lucky you if she makes them for you.


Yup

She could sell those socks, but gives them as gifts.
They're a bit tricky as feet aren't all the same, and she's a stickler for fit


----------



## RadishRose

You two are quite talented, each in his or her own ways!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You two are quite talented, each in his or her own ways!


Y'know, we tend to do what we like to do.
Getting good happens
Been that way forever
Seems to be a key to living and a great marriage 
*'Do what you like to do'*
Best waking hours.....ever


----------



## Meanderer

You could make her a pair of live edge socks............or


----------



## Sliverfox

@Meanderer  like that sign.

My son needs one of those,,,not married.
At his age don't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## Gary O'

Well, in about two hours our quiet little place will be filled with tiny voices.
Our son and his girls will be here

.....along with our handyman.
He's been a Godsend 
Best carpenter, electrician, plumber I've ever had the pleasure to know.

He dropped by yesterday, outa the blue
Got the feeling he was hinting at an invite
Wordless hints come on strong if one's ear is attuned 

I couldn't invite him without consulting with my lady

So.....we chatted for an hour or so in the shop...then wished each other a happy Thanksgiving

He pulled outa the drive

I dashed into the house, and asked my lady

*'Of course'*

I dashed back out, flagged him down, invited him

He looked pretty darn happy

We bumped fists

He went on his way

Noticed, when he was backing outa the drive, not yet getting an invite, he was going extra slow...

I love it when I do that

Suspense can be at Thanksgiving too

Happy Thanksgiving everyone

And if you don't celebrate that day, have a thanks filled one anyway


----------



## Sliverfox

Sounds  like  great Thanksgiving at  your  house .
Give you  grand daughters extra hugs just because  you can.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Give you grand daughters extra hugs


Did that

Great day

The greatest


----------



## Gary O'

I can't remember a better day

My handyman bud and my son really hit it off
The girls remained adorable through the day
Little Faith didn't have any epileptic seizures 
Wife cooked/baked up a storm

Our Thanksgivings at the cabin may've been better
My lady didn't let not having a proper kitchen slow her down up there
*'If it's got a chamber and a temp gauge, I can bake'*
The BBQ fit the bill;



Even baked bread in it;



Sitting out at the firepit, full belly, sipping fresh brewed coffee

Watching November evening shadows grow thru the pines

Hard to beat



But

Today was right up there


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I can't remember a better day
> 
> My handyman bud and my son really hit it off
> The girls remained adorable through the day
> Little Faith didn't have any epileptic seizures
> Wife cooked/baked up a storm
> 
> Our Thanksgivings at the cabin may've been better
> My lady didn't let not having a proper kitchen slow her down up there
> *'If it's got a chamber and a temp gauge, I can bake'*
> The BBQ fit the bill;
> 
> View attachment 196121
> 
> Even baked bread in it;
> 
> View attachment 196122
> 
> Sitting out at the firepit, full belly, sipping fresh brewed coffee
> 
> Watching November evening shadows grow thru the pines
> 
> Hard to beat
> 
> View attachment 196123
> 
> But
> 
> Today was right up there


Glad you had a good day Gary


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Will a doll house be your next project for the grand girls?



The wimin ganged up on me

Guess what I'm making now?


----------



## Meanderer

They're hooked on live-edge!


----------



## Sliverfox

Looking  forward to see  what  the doll house  turns out  to be.

Maybe a cabin  or  some  sort of magic fairy tale house?

Either one ,, am sure  Gary will be thinking of  stories to tell the girls as he  builds  the doll house.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Looking forward to see what the doll house turns out to be.
> 
> Maybe a cabin or some sort of magic fairy tale house?
> 
> Either one ,, am sure Gary will be thinking of stories to tell the girls as he builds the doll house


Y'know, I'd like to go there.
However, it's gonna be mostly just functional....and *STURDY *
They're pretty tough on stuff
Seems they like to take things apart, see what makes 'em tick
Like dolls......they now have a plethora of quadriplegic 12" dolls 

I'll test these out with a sledge hammer.....see if they'll hold up
(not really kidding) 

Another reason I can't devote the mysteries of the inner workings of my skull to them, 
is.....I just got hammered with orders for more bookcases and things....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, I'd like to go there.
> However, it's gonna be mostly just functional....and *STURDY *
> They're pretty tough on stuff
> Seems they like to take things apart, see what makes 'em tick
> Like dolls......they now have a plethora of quadriplegic 12" dolls
> 
> I'll test these out with a sledge hammer.....see if they'll hold up
> (not really kidding)
> 
> Another reason I can't devote the mysteries of the inner workings of my skull to them,
> is.....I just got hammered with orders for more bookcases and things....


Be careful, Gary.
This woodworking hobby is beginning to sound like work.

https://bemorewithless.com/the-story-of-the-mexican-fisherman/


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Be careful, Gary.
> This woodworking hobby is beginning to sound like work.


Yeah, been trying to avoid that....like the plague.

Once I knock this one order out, I'm backing off, and maybe make my lady some stuff.

Unfortunately, this* 'one order' *seem to not have a back end


----------



## Sliverfox

Perhaps  part of the  grand daughter's  house  could be take apart able? 
Slots in parts to change rooms around.

Thinking Lincoln Log or something  sort of like that.

Can use  building  doll house  for grands as  you need time   to make it?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Perhaps part of the grand daughter's house could be take apart able?
> Slots in parts to change rooms around.
> 
> Thinking Lincoln Log or something sort of like that.







Sliverfox said:


> Can use building doll house for grands as you need time to make it?


Uh, no

They're Christmas presents, so they have a date on them

The other stuff is *'when they're finished'*
I like those 'due dates'

No, I'm almost done with the doll houses

Then I can get back to bookcases and such, without something niggling at me

I'm actually becoming a little bitch


----------



## Gary O'

I just realized something;

Living here in town, I can whittle away on my wood butcherings all day
Then
Just go eat dinner, sit

No hauling wood

No hauling water

I've......I've...become......a townie


----------



## Sliverfox

O,, didn't realize  that about the  live edge   furniture,,,, sorry.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> O,, didn't realize that about the live edge furniture,,,, sorry.


No worries, Sly

Just flicking you some *you know what*

Keep it comin', fine lady


----------



## Gary O'

Thinking about this order frenzy;

My son took the 300 mile trip to deliver the three pieces I'd just finished.

They do look good in her place
(she has yet to fill them, but wanted to send me pics right away)

The tall bookcase on the right is the new addition;
(the short one on the left was delivered a few days ago)




and the bathroom (by the sink) units, built to be somewhat level with the sinks;





Anyway, every time he stopped to fuel up, or give the kids a stretch, folks would comment on them and where they need to place their orders

So, I've been thinking a bit differently on* 'orders'*

I've come to like building to spec, loose specs mind, but building what people envision, and to fit somewhere.

The good thing about that is,* NOT* building then trying to sell.
Just an example piece or two.

The other good thing is no real *due date*
Just whenever I get finished

Yeah, I'm rethinking things


----------



## Sliverfox

Never hurts to rethink  building items.

Hubby's  cousin does wood working  for his wife, children & grand kids.
Last year he told his wife he was done making  dressers,tables, desks  for them.

So this Summer he needed  a  dead tree or  two 'taken down'
Which hubby did  for him.

Recently I look out towards  our parking are near wood piles,, there is cousin's SUV.

Said he needed  some  wood,, reminding me that  hubby had got  the trees.

Gulp,,, tell him  that I think that  tree is  now into firewood  chunks.
That was OK as he needed some  for spindles.
He was making a 'side chair'.

He did  get some out of the wood pile.

His wife said he  went  out & cut a tree to get what he needed.
Been waiting  for pictures of the finished  chair.

Guess time  to be the  snoopy old lady & ask  for pictures  of  the finished  chair?


----------



## Gary O'

Yes...pictures


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Perhaps part of the grand daughter's house could be take apart able?
> Slots in parts to change rooms around.
> 
> Thinking Lincoln Log or something sort of like that.


Just finished the doll house request for the girls.

It’s quite plain jane, as they are a couple Tasmanian devils in regard to how things hold up.

They have about six or eight 12” dolls strewn about that have become multiple amputees due to their inquisitive nature of seeing what makes things tick.
Their Barbies have become 6" dolls.

I gave this the hammer test.....it held up, so it should last thru winter....


----------



## Sliverfox

Nice ,, that will fuel their imagination.
When they out  grow dolls  can be used  for books.


----------



## Gary O'

Good thinkin'
I'm hoping it lasts 'til spring


----------



## Gary O'

Did something a couple days ago;

I've got these places on my back.
Nothing much noticeable, but little rough patches.
One is a developing mole....or wart.

Had the wife put some duct tape pieces on them.
They seem to be going away.

We'll see


----------



## Tommy

I've seen duct tape used for a lot of things over the years but that's a new one.  "Going away" is good.  Have the missus keep a close on it though.


----------



## Sliverfox

If the patches are  like brown spots ,odd shaped,, doctors will tell you they  are age spots.
My husband had 2 removed  from his back,,neither were cancerous. 

Have your  wife keep an eye on them,,if she notices any  changes in them .
Tell you  doctor.

An online search  will show  the various stages  of  skin cancer.

I have  been  seeing a dermatologist  for  the dry,, scaly spots on my face.
Former red head who watches her freckles, more closely.

So far  had  some  spots 'burnt' off.
Using  medicated creams on other areas of my face.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I've seen duct tape used for a lot of things over the years but that's a new one. "Going away" is good. Have the missus keep a close on it though.


Yeah, she's my administrator and analyst 

Our eldest son had a huge wart on his thumb.
I mean it was *HUGE*
Applied some duct tape
Took awhile, but that beast just fell off

We'll see
I'm on day three
Wife keeps sayin' *WOW!* when she pulls 'em off of a morn
She applies new one's after my morning shower


----------



## Sliverfox

I've got planters wart on my one one.
Duck tape wasn't removing them quick enough to suit  impatient me.

Applied some wart remover, put  a thin  pad over it,, than the tape.

It did  help make the   biggest one a  bit  smaller.

Given that I have to be very careful of open sores on my feet,,  stopped the  wart remover & tape.


----------



## Gary O'

Dad had a mole the size of a gopher on his back.
We shared a motel room.
He was sittin' on the bed with his shirt off, when I discovered it
His back to me
I came outa the shower
Saw that gargantuan thing
*GNAH!*
Didn't know whether to swat it with a newspaper or club it with a shovel.

I don't want any growths taking over like that


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> Wife keeps sayin' *WOW!* when she pulls 'em off of a morn


Is that a "good WOW!" or a bad "WOW!"?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Is that a "good WOW!" or a bad "WOW!"?


It's a good one

The rough patches are smoother


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Thinking about this order frenzy;
> 
> My son took the 300 mile trip to deliver the three pieces I'd just finished.
> 
> They do look good in her place
> (she has yet to fill them, but wanted to send me pics right away)
> 
> The tall bookcase on the right is the new addition;
> (the short one on the left was delivered a few days ago)
> 
> View attachment 196252
> 
> 
> and the bathroom (by the sink) units, built to be somewhat level with the sinks;
> 
> View attachment 196254
> 
> View attachment 196255
> 
> Anyway, every time he stopped to fuel up, or give the kids a stretch, folks would comment on them and where they need to place their orders
> 
> So, I've been thinking a bit differently on* 'orders'*
> 
> I've come to like building to spec, loose specs mind, but building what people envision, and to fit somewhere.
> 
> The good thing about that is,* NOT* building then trying to sell.
> Just an example piece or two.
> 
> The other good thing is no real *due date*
> Just whenever I get finished
> 
> Yeah, I'm rethinking things


I'm not so big on rustic decor for myself, but that dining room is beautifully done!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I'm not so big on rustic decor for myself, but that dining room is beautifully done!


Yeah, she's got a knack for it.
Told her as much

I'm not so into the mustard colored walls, but she makes it work with the dark trim


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, giving it a rest today


----------



## Sliverfox

Going  shopping?
Time  to stock up after   having  guests?

Yeah,, I know I   should change my name to nosy old biddy.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Going shopping?
> Time to stock up after having guests?


No.....trying to put a dent in leftovers
Sent food home with everyone, but.....there's only two of us.
Soup today
...and tomorrow
....and the next day

My bud did come over to return the plate.
We shoulda filled it up again


----------



## Sliverfox

Freeze the soup so it can be used on one of those days when both of you come in in dire need of quick meal.

Used up part of our turkey breast as sandwiches  for the hunters.
Rest went into freezer to be made into turkey pot pie at a later date.

Left over stuffing,,, will admit  I ate it  all  myself.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> No.....trying to put a dent in leftovers
> Sent food home with everyone, but.....there's only two of us.
> Soup today
> ...and tomorrow
> ....and the next day
> 
> My bud did come over to return the plate.
> We shoulda filled it up again


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Freeze the soup so it can be used on one of those days when both of you come in in dire need of quick meal.


Maybe

Might not last
Too good

All three freezers are pretty full already


----------



## Sliverfox

We have  2  big chest freezers.
I cleaned newest  one  cleaned before  hunting season,,looks  bit empty.
Son's deer was small enough that he could take the meat home.

Freezer looks empty,,, so far  hubby  hasn't  taken his gun out  for  exercise.
He left it out,,so, IF I  see a nice buck I can frighten it.

Any thing I would shoot at should be  safe ,, haven't shot a rifle  for awhile.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Any thing I would shoot at should be safe ,, haven't shot a rifle for awhile.


Good time to do some sighting in


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny day,,no snow,, don't think many are out in this area.

Local villages are having Christmas  events  going on.
New  tavern opened up its doors  for  the main event.
Lots  different   kinds of brews   will be offered.
Crafts for the ladies to look at while   the men enjoy a  beer or 2?


----------



## Gary O'

Finished the 2nd of three 72" tall units

Not unhappy with it



Used the premium live edge I have in stock
Lotsa bark




She liked the pics

Said a media guy was out to her place

Took pics

.....of the avian abodes

go figure


----------



## Sliverfox

That one looks heavy,,,,is it?

Media guy may equal more work for you,,if  he has article about  her house published?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> That one looks heavy,,,,is it?


Yeah, it is.
Even though it's more shallow than the others, it's heavier.
Must be the extra shelves.




Sliverfox said:


> Media guy may equal more work for you,,if he has article about her house published?


Yeah, I don't think that's such a good thing.
Gettin' kinda burnt out.

Gonna take a break from this order and make a door for our foyer.

I don't know if her place is published, but it sure could be.


----------



## Sliverfox

She'll send you a clipping,,,maybe?


----------



## Gardenlover

After you get famous - I'll be able to say, "I knew you when"


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, have you got any Santa gigs lined up in town?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> She'll send you a clipping,,,maybe?


Clipping schmipping.....looking for royalties


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> After you get famous - I'll be able to say, "I knew you when"


Already famous......wait........infamous.......guess that's not the same


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Gettin' kinda burnt out.


It happens.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> It happens.


I could always change hats and do the Santa gig for a few weeks


----------



## Gary O'

Very happy with this piece


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Very happy with this piece
> 
> View attachment 198368


That is beautiful!

I think it might be time for you to start making something for Mrs. O' before your name ends up on the list.


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, snowing now



3-5 inches predicted

Cute

Up at the cabin, it's measured in feet








I'm likin' town


----------



## Gary O'

Got a bit more snow last night




Broken sky sez not gonna snow for awhile



I'm good with that
Gotta fish our boots and winter clothes outa the shop


----------



## Sliverfox

NW PA had a frosting of  snow overnight,, which is fast disappearing in today's bright sunshine.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, I have been meaning to ask you of you put your maker's mark on your creations....


My brand came in

Had to play with it a bit, but not unhappy with it;


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> My brand came in
> 
> Had to play with it a bit, but not unhappy with it;
> 
> View attachment 198698


_Run Mrs. O'._,* Run! *


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Run Mrs. O'.


Too late

She's now mine


----------



## Meanderer

"Santa" O' delivering Avian Abodes..........


----------



## Meanderer

Bing Crosby -_* O Fir Tree Dark*_​*



*


----------



## Gary O'

Finished one of two of the small units

24x24x8 (for small books)

It's a cutie;





Learned a couple tricks to getting the live edge corners to match

Happy



And, yes, I branded it in the upper rear corner of the right side


----------



## Gary O'

I wore out my Nikon when living at the cabin.

Lotsa pics

Never noticed something about this one I have for my desktop background 

Anybody recognize a certain shape of a well known European peninsula in this pic of an unsettled sky?


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 198999


What sort of finish are you using on these, Gary?  The grain is beautiful!


----------



## Gardenlover

Italy's boot


----------



## JustBonee

Gardenlover said:


> Italy's boot


Hanging on my kitchen wall..


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> What sort of finish are you using on these, Gary? The grain is beautiful!


I lightly feather the high spots of the grain with a dark, penetrating stain.
Then generously slather the wood with linseed oil


----------



## Gary O'

The snow down here is getting measurable
Over 6 inches
More coming



Yeah, up at the cabin there's over four feet

But, it can quit here, as far as I'm concerned

Glad I built a shop

Finished the 2nd small unit




Only three more left!


----------



## Meanderer

Townie snow.......


----------



## Gary O'

More snow



Glad I built that little garden shed last summer





It's now jammed with live edge furniture



Can't deliver anything 'til the mountain passes become drivable.


----------



## Gary O'

Finished the 24x24x24" couch corner piece

Pretty gnarly with lotsa bark;



Happy with the corners (always a poser with live edge);






Now, only two pieces left!

Unfortunately, they're a bit more busy...desk like twins...with castors and foot rests;


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary, Merry Christmas to you and Mrs. O’!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary, Merry Christmas to you and Mrs. O’!


Thank you, fine lady
Yeah, tomorrow is gonna be busy
Son and daughters will be coming from the cabin, weather providing
They've got several feet of snow there.

You have yerself a very merry Christmas


----------



## IFortuna

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> Yes, maggiemae, we are a bit off hwy 97 tween Chiloquin and Chemult. On the right (sunny) side of the Cascade range
> Yes,we are fully off grid.
> I didn’t think I’d be OK with that either, but one adjusts, and one amasses generators like a normal person would collect spoons for cooking (we have six, all sizes for varying applications…two of those are for backup)
> I may go solar, but those prices hafta go down and/or those batteries hafta get better….much better.
> Our Honda 2000 is my go to genny
> It supplies all we need for the cabin we live in
> Heh
> I’m getting ahead of myself
> Here’s some pics of our progress (feel free to ask questions);


This is awesome!  When I was about 27 or so I lived in a 17ft. trailer with my dog.  I loved it. I felt perfectly self-sufficient and happy. There are so many things we can happily live without that tie us to materialism.


----------



## Meanderer

Merry Christmas to you both, Gary!

"You can never really down-size a dream"!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Merry Christmas to you both, Gary!


Twas

I somehow know yours was a merry one, too, coolest of ol' guys


----------



## Gary O'

Seems we're in for it, snow wise
Not like up at the cabin, but plenty for down here



Yup, that's a snow sky



Meanwhile;



I'm in a nice warm shop

Doing both desk units together
My intent is not forgetting how I did things on the first unit
Trouble with that, if I screw up....it'll be on both units
Almost did
The desks are mirror images......and I came close to making them clones
Good to work slow...step back....ponder

The one desk is on it's side (not ready for a photo shoot)

boards drying



Oh, and after all that Christmas cooking yesterday......my lady made bread today



Life


is good


----------



## Gary O'

One down

one to finish

......and I'll be *DONE!

*


----------



## Gary O'

Funny
Become retired
Slow down a bit
See things not seen before

Like this egret......



What.....you don't see it?

Let me fix it for ya





OK, 'nough o this

Got wood to butcher


----------



## Gary O'

All finished with the order
Son is gonna deliver the first of two loads in a couple days.
300 miles north, over the mountains
I wouldn't have him do that this time of year, but he's goin' anyway to outfit his newest fishing boat (an 80 foot craft built for his type of fishing)

Meanwhile, the deer have reappeared down here in town.
They gotta dig to forage





I'd feed 'em....but then they'd be tempted to jump our fence

Best to let things be, as they are


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> I'd feed 'em....but then they'd be tempted to jump our fence
> 
> Best to let things be, as they are


Absolutely right, Gary!  Deer can be very destructive.  

Although it's been a relatively mild winter here thus far, our deer have already seriously damaged the four hollies my sweet wife planted last summer.  Needless to say, she's not pleased.  "They" say holly is quite deer-resistant ... HAH!

Are your deer predominantly white-tails?


----------



## Gary O'

Down here, they are black tails

Saw one trophy muley tucked in under an overpass, all comfy, watching the traffic go by



But that was the rare one


Now, up at the cabin, muleys are thick







But, they migrate up there
Turns hwy 97 into a gauntlet spring and fall


----------



## Meanderer

Tommy said:


> Absolutely right, Gary!  Deer can be very destructive.
> 
> Although it's been a relatively mild winter here thus far, our deer have already seriously damaged the four hollies my sweet wife planted last summer.  Needless to say, she's not pleased.  "They" say holly is quite deer-resistant ... HAH!
> 
> Are your deer predominantly white-tails?


"Oh my gosh, my golly......"


----------



## Sliverfox

This must be where the food comes from?


----------



## Sliverfox

Over in the National Forest,there is a deer ranch
They have spotted deer .


----------



## Gary O'

Missing cabin life right now



winter does that to me



I'll get over it

But have these pangs

I gotta get another piece of land


----------



## Meanderer

I found this old Gent and his channel on Youtube, some years back and liked his style.  He has many other tunes on his channel.  He & his little dog may be gone, by now...not sure.

Little Old Log Cabin in the Lane by Jesse Thompson


----------



## Sliverfox

That bought tears to my eyes,, hits too close to our present lives.


----------



## Gary O'

Moving along;

Now I'm building for my lady

She's got a few requests

The most desired is a live edge corner curio (or hutch)
Wants a six footer

Not the easiest to conquer, so I'm taking my sweet time

Did get the door frame together today


It'll be screened
Like this one



the staining is coming out to my satisfaction



Happy with the corners (tough to match)


----------



## Tommy

The match on that corner is amazing, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> The match on that corner is amazing, Gary!



Thank you, Tommy

Y'know, I found that if you have a continuous plank, they'll match up pretty easy.
But, since this unit is six feet tall x 30" wide, a 19 foot plank is hard to come by.

I did find a way to match unmatched pieces, however.

Just gotta cut the 45s/fit/cut the excess/touchup

I'm sure there's easier ways, but haven't found the live edge book on it


----------



## Gary O'

Progress;

Building this corner curio a bit different;

Completing the shelves* before* unit assembly

Heh, building by the seat of my pants

So

Logging progress here by stages

Either this is going to go very right.....or very wrong

Built the shelf frames
But only stained where the wood is exposed (save a bit of stain)



Putting a rough edge on the shelf front edge is getting faster since I started using the jig saw for the gouges, and just using the Dremel (with 80 grit flap wheel) to smooth those out a bit (no slivers)

It goes much faster






smooth;






Hate waiting for stain to dry....but gotta






Installing the planks should go rather smoothly.....should


The door awaits;







Just got my hinges today, so I can fasten the wire mesh after putting the hinges on the door


fun fun fun


----------



## Meanderer

"This Old Spouse".....


----------



## Gary O'

Just posting this for my memory

(These pics are rough)

Stapled the screen to the door

Not unhappy

Back side

Might daub the edge with something......might



front



Tomorrow, installing the door


----------



## Gary O'

The door is on



thought I better rotate the pic for a better visual (even tho the pic sucks a bit.....colors aren't showing well)



Tomorrow, the knob and magnet (sounds simple, but I always have trouble with those)

Then, touch up and I'm done
Hopefully, better pics....guess I need to get the Nikon out


----------



## Gary O'

Of a given morning, I'll step out on the back deck and watch the rise, while sipping a hot cup



This morn, the jet stream caught me
Looks like they're puttin' a fancy ribbon on this day


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> The door is on
> 
> View attachment 203318
> 
> thought I better rotate the pic for a better visual (even tho the pic sucks a bit.....colors aren't showing well)
> 
> View attachment 203320
> 
> Tomorrow, the knob and magnet (sounds simple, but I always have trouble with those)
> 
> *Then, touch up and I'm done*
> Hopefully, better pics....guess I need to get the Nikon out


Don't be so sure.

I'm willing to bet that Mrs. O' has been studying a few other empty spaces while you've been busy out in the shop.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm willing to bet that Mrs. O' has been studying a few other empty spaces while you've been busy out in the shop.


Oh, yeah

She's gotta move stuff around to put the corner piece in place
That'll keep her busy..... for awhile.....


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like your  snow   got  blown away or melted.

Had single digit  temperatures  here,, finally got  about  3 inches  snow.

Today   forecast of 36 will probably lower the snow  cover.
Looking at future forecast,, cold  comes  back,, bringing  more snow.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Looks like your snow got blown away or melted.


Yeah, that foot and a half is all gone.

Still a couple feet up at the cabin, but that's pretty mild for up there.

Actually, we need the accumulation to stem the upcoming fire season


----------



## Sliverfox

After being  in Colorado in July seeing the stream full of  snow melt.
Then go back in  couple of years,,seeing no full streams but  burnt  trees.

Made me sad to see it.

Had the fire trucks go past where we were camped.
Guys were out on ATVs, I was alone,saw the fire trucks, on up the mountain.
I rushed around  making 'go bags'.

Eyeballing son's  diesel truck,, thinking   "I can drive that.'

Trucks  came back down & one parked below our camp.
I took the ATV , went  down , asked if  it was safe to stay there.

Answer was," everything is  fine."

Have had  close  'brush fires', here  can imagine a moutain of  dry timber going up in flames.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> can imagine a moutain of dry timber going up in flames


Yeah, it was too close, the last summer we lived there.
One of the catalysts to getting our butts in town

Still....getting another piece of land
But a get away
Living out is expensive


----------



## RadishRose

If you'll pardon me Gary, but I'm not wild about the mesh. You mentioned curio cabinet. I think the mesh would interfere with viewing what she wants to display.

Just my lowly 2 cents.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> If you'll pardon me Gary, but I'm not wild about the mesh. You mentioned curio cabinet. I think the mesh would interfere with viewing what she wants to display.


I totally understand that.
I'm rather torn on it, myself.

However, they don't seem to sit around.
Everyone I've built, I've sold in little time.

If I recall correctly, yer not very into the live edgy stuff either

...and I really don't get the live edge craze, myself
I mean, a cabin or lodge, yes.....but not understanding melding those pieces with the fine stuff
in a posh place

Hey, my lady wanted the live edge corner piece
So
I built her a live edge corner piece
I'm good with that, as our home is quite humble





She's happy

Therefore, I'm tickled pink


----------



## Tommy

Very nice, Gary.  It looks great!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Quit the furniture for a bit, and went back to the tiny avian abodes;

I've got three in semi finish, and this one

It's a bit busy









The outlets are low on my inventory
Christmas rush, I guess

Once done with these, I'll go back to the live edge stuff

My lady has a list


----------



## Gary O'

Day 2
Tiny abode 2





These little creations often seem redundant
But.....they all have their whimsical differences 

The lodgepole pine roots seem destined, even after death, to be of purpose 

This one wraps around the opening like it was born for it


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Day 2
> Tiny abode 2
> 
> View attachment 204029
> 
> View attachment 204031
> 
> These little creations often seem redundant
> But.....they all have their whimsical differences
> 
> The lodgepole pine roots seem destined, even after death, to be of purpose
> 
> This one wraps around the opening like it was born for it
> 
> View attachment 204028


Neat looking workshop Gary, you've even found a space for your spectacles lol


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> Neat looking workshop Gary, you've even found a space for your spectacles lol


Hey, it's where ol' buzzards roost


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Hey, it's where ol' buzzards roost
> 
> View attachment 204042


neither old nor a buzzard art thou!!


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> neither old nor a buzzard art thou!!


I knew there was something I liked about you
.......your poor eyesight


----------



## Meanderer

Next project....bird furniture......


----------



## Gary O'

That so reminds me of my favorite YouTube clip of late;


----------



## Gary O'

These town deer still amaze me

Up at the cabin, the muleys migrate down to Christmas Valley to winter

Here, the blacktail hang in town

Got home to a half dozen in our side yard

Can just walk right up to 'em

I'm sure I could hand feed 'em.....but won't....our back yard garden fence is only six feet high

Not a bad size for blacktail





They mosey thru the side yard to the cemetery meadow to graze


----------



## Tommy

Urban deer!    They must feel pretty safe there, Gary.

I see a lot of green in those photos.  A lot less available food around the cabin?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Urban deer!  They must feel pretty safe there, Gary.
> 
> I see a lot of green in those photos. A lot less available food around the cabin?


Yeah, they know a good thing.
Took a trip to the cabin last week.
around three feet of the white stuff and a layer of ice.
Not much to graze on.

Couple years ago, we took a trip to* Silver Lake*
The big attraction there is an ol' steakhouse called *Cowboy Dinner Tree*

It was in Nov, I think.
Seeing the deer migration in action was incredible.
Herds, in the clearings.
Around 20 or 30 in each herd
Not much grazing
They all had a purposeful pace

Up at the cabin, we just mostly saw the results on Hwy 97
Semis do quite a job on 'em
Blood and guts about every 100 yards or so.

One time, I took a trip to Chemult to get something needful
It was at night
All you could see was their glowing eyes, all lined up on the west side of 97
Quite the gauntlet
I nestled behind a semi for those 20 miles
Never attempted that again
Nothing is that needful


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O' , that curio piece looks better than I'd imagined... now that it has stuff in it. Yeah, live edge is not usually for me. My "rustic" phase hit me when I was younger. People change. 

Oh those avian abodes are just wonderful, as always.

I remember that video of the inside of the bird house! Glad to see it again, and thanks for showing us the deer.

Happy Hammers!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> that curio piece looks better than I'd imagined... now that it has stuff in it. Yeah, live edge is not usually for me. My "rustic" phase hit me when I was younger. People change.


I too, am there with that.
I think they're ideal for cabins, lodges, and such.
The gal I built several pieces for,* did *make it all work, but that's not where I'd go.


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> Herds, in the clearings.
> Around 20 or 30 in each herd
> Not much grazing
> They all had a purposeful pace


That must be quite a sight, Gary.  I didn't realize blacktail did that!  Cool!!


Gary O' said:


> Up at the cabin, we just mostly saw the results on Hwy 97
> Semis do quite a job on 'em
> Blood and guts about every 100 yards or so.


I've often wondered how much damage hitting a deer does to a semi.  I've never hit one, but in a smaller vehicle I know that a car/deer collision can require some pretty extensive repairs.  To the car that is, not the deer . . . they're usually beyond repair.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> That must be quite a sight, Gary. I didn't realize blacktail did that! Cool!!


I might have mistyped, or misled you, somehow
The muleys are the ones migrating


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I've often wondered how much damage hitting a deer does to a semi. I've never hit one, but in a smaller vehicle I know that a car/deer collision can require some pretty extensive repairs. To the car that is, not the deer . . . they're usually beyond repair.


Yeah, most semis (locals at least) have the beefed-up grills.
I have yet to hit a deer, but a couple friends pretty much totaled their little rigs.
Never a good idea to drive that area at night.
Day is bad enough
My lady runs shotgun, on the lookout when I drive up there.
Came close, once
Half a dozen jumped out in front of us
Managed to zig zag thru them.....really don't now how
'Bout a 9 on the pucker scale


----------



## Gary O'

Took a jaunt up to the cabin again today
Taking advantage of the weather
Got a few things for the house

Winter brings in the wildlife

' Bob' the cat greeted us

Pretty big boy 

Hadn't seen a bobcat there for a few seasons


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> I might have mistyped, or misled you, somehow
> The muleys are the ones migrating


Hehe,  that's okay.  I didn't realize that mule deer migrate either.  Only knew about caribou and elk migration.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Hehe, that's okay. I didn't realize that mule deer migrate either.


Actually, I didn't either.

I've been more around coastal range black tail than Muleys on the east side of the Cascades 
Heh, the black tail in the coastal range don't move around much
Plenty of year-round vegetation, and they're small, and can actually crawl thru the brush
I know, I crawled their trails, less than three feet high
Tough to hunt

Yeah, these Crater Lake muleys might be unique here
They travel about 100 miles east, to the valley every fall


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O'  I think you should become a YouTuber.

On my TV now, is some guy building a log cabin alone at someplace that looks like where your cabin is. Snow, pine trees, wilderness, etc. No talking, just building.

His channel is called My Self Reliance.






My Self Reliance: https://bit.ly/2G7ncW9 
Shawn James Channel: https://bit.ly/2xzZHpB 
T-SHIRTS: https://teespring.com/stores/my-self-...


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> On my TV now, is some guy building a log cabin alone at someplace that looks like where your cabin is. Snow, pine trees, wilderness, etc.


Nice!

Yeah those skinny lodge pole pines give away his elevation
Gotta be about a mile up or more

Good to see a modern-day Harvey Penick

A cabin romance gets my blood runnin'

Meanwhile;

Built my lady another chunk of furniture
A TV stand/DVD storage cab thing

I don't care to hang large TVs on old walls......so;





I'm very happy with the black hardware;



Heh, not live edge, but staying with a cabin motif that seems to fit the humble abode of ours

Next, a wardrobe


However, sometime this summer or fall, after painting this place and planting fruit trees, and....and.....and....gonna snag another parcel of land

I've got cabin (building) fever


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> Hadn't seen a bobcat there for a few seasons


He finally heard that you’d moved to town.  

Live edge furniture is very popular, and expensive, around here too.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> He finally heard that you’d moved to town.


I was thinking the same thing, Jules.


----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> @Gary O' Hope all is well with you




All is well, ol' cool dude

I've got too many projects going, and no end in sight.

Also, I was getting too enmeshed in the bloodletting of hearts here.
So, I'm taking a que from some fine folks and butting out.

Finished the armoire






Oh, and yesterday I took some scraps and threw together an actual pine box for my son's girlfriend's best friend (got hit by a truck)

Notice I stapled on some rope handles


with lid




Ruger



We may be selected as pall bearers, so planning on a trip to the cabin

Thanks for asking, Jim

Love ya, man


----------



## RadishRose

I'm happy to see you @Gary O' !

Your opinion is as worthy as anyone else's, Don't "butt out" please. We would miss you too much!


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear bout Ruger....must be one big dog.  Your armoire really is cool looking and solid.  Great work!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Your opinion is as worthy as anyone else's, Don't "butt out" please. We would miss you too much


I'm going to let myself be a bit selfish, here
I don't put folks on ignore
And I'm gonna not ignore myself either
Don't need the aggravation 

But, thank you, fine lady


----------



## Sliverfox

Did I miss a fight,, somewhere on  here?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Did I miss a fight,, somewhere on here?


Nothing worth the rehash


----------



## Meanderer

Peace to you, Brother!


----------



## Trish

Gary O' said:


> Nothing worth the rehash


Good for you Gary O.  There's better things to do in life but, please keep this thread going, I love seeing the things you make.  The TV cupboard and the wardrobe are lovely.


----------



## Sliverfox

Geezzz,, I meant that post as  a joke.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Geezzz,, I meant that post as a joke


Hey, Sly

No worries

Don't mind me
I'm in the throes of burying stuff, hatchets and all

Speaking of burying, I did a live edge frame for a Ruger pic today;


----------



## Sliverfox

That's alright Gary O,, we all get 'owly 'at times.

Cabin fever   has me  in it's hold.

Or  wasn't  the moon  full ,,just a  few days ago?


----------



## Gardenlover

I just met an electrician named Ruger today, good kid.


----------



## Trish

Sliverfox said:


> Geezzz,, I meant that post as  a joke.


@Sliverfox   Apologies! I meant forum drama generally, not your post


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Cabin fever has me in it's hold.


Tis the season


----------



## SmoothSeas

RadishRose said:


> I'm happy to see you @Gary O' !
> 
> Your opinion is as worthy as anyone else's, Don't "butt out" please. We would miss you too much!



absolutely true...


----------



## Gary O'

My son, the grands, and his new lady came over today for lunch
My lady usually skips breakfast (my main meal) and tells me to wait, shaking a huge spoon in my face, when she's fixing a big meal

Meanwhile, gave my son's lady the framed pic of Ruger




She's a pretty tough gal
Very comely, but tougher'n chikin lips
It really busted her up

Ended up, everbody blubbering

I wanted to feel good about the gift
But
Thanks to me, it took awhile to be settled down to fried chikin and tater salad

Oh, and Ruger will be put in the ground tomorrow

Anyway, the baked beans were spectacular


----------



## charry

Gary O' said:


> Nice!
> 
> Yeah those skinny lodge pole pines give away his elevation
> Gotta be about a mile up or more
> 
> Good to see a modern-day Harvey Penick
> 
> A cabin romance gets my blood runnin'
> 
> Meanwhile;
> 
> Built my lady another chunk of furniture
> A TV stand/DVD storage cab thing
> 
> I don't care to hang large TVs on old walls......so;
> 
> View attachment 205653
> 
> View attachment 205654
> 
> I'm very happy with the black hardware;
> 
> View attachment 205656
> 
> Heh, not live edge, but staying with a cabin motif that seems to fit the humble abode of ours
> 
> Next, a wardrobe
> 
> 
> However, sometime this summer or fall, after painting this place and planting fruit trees, and....and.....and....gonna snag another parcel of land
> 
> I've got cabin (building) fever


Wow…what beautiful furniture Gary


----------



## Gary O'

charry said:


> Wow…what beautiful furniture Gary


Thank you, charry, very much

It's getting to be a rather fun project
I shopped around for live edge stuff out there
Lotsa tables and mantles
But couldn't find anything quite like mine

I may hook up with a high end outlet in Bend
Put some pieces on their display floors
Lotsa yuppies up there with lodges and rustic homes

Just don't wanna take any more orders from direct customers
Too much risk in disappointing someone
It gets tricky that way


----------



## charry

Gary O' said:


> Thank you, charry, very much
> 
> It's getting to be a rather fun project
> I shopped around for live edge stuff out there
> Lotsa tables and mantles
> But couldn't find anything quite like mine
> 
> I may hook up with a high end outlet in Bend
> Put some pieces on their display floors
> Lotsa yuppies up there with lodges and rustic homes
> 
> Just don't wanna take any more orders from direct customers
> Too much risk in disappointing someone
> It gets tricky that way


I would put an order in ..gary…..ive been looking for this particular furniture for years, i have similar but not as nice as this ..!!,


----------



## charry

Gary O' said:


> My son, the grands, and his new lady came over today for lunch
> My lady usually skips breakfast (my main meal) and tells me to wait, shaking a huge spoon in my face, when she's fixing a big meal
> 
> Meanwhile, gave my son's lady the framed pic of Ruger
> 
> View attachment 208263
> 
> 
> She's a pretty tough gal
> Very comely, but tougher'n chikin lips
> It really busted her up
> 
> Ended up, everbody blubbering
> 
> I wanted to feel good about the gift
> But
> Thanks to me, it took awhile to be settled down to fried chikin and tater salad
> 
> Oh, and Ruger will be put in the ground tomorrow
> 
> Anyway, the baked beans were spectacular


Wow….how lovely gary !


----------



## Gary O'

charry said:


> I would put an order in ..gary…..ive been looking for this particular furniture for years, i have similar but not as nice as this ..!!,


Heh, imagine the packaging/crating


----------



## charry

Gary O' said:


> Heh, imagine the packaging/crating


Yeah …..colossal……


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, I can't ship a bird house a hundred miles (161 km) for less than $40usd


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Thank you, charry, very much
> 
> It's getting to be a rather fun project
> I shopped around for live edge stuff out there
> Lotsa tables and mantles
> But couldn't find anything quite like mine
> 
> I may hook up with a high end outlet in Bend
> Put some pieces on their display floors
> Lotsa yuppies up there with lodges and rustic homes
> 
> Just don't wanna take any more orders from direct customers
> Too much risk in disappointing someone
> It gets tricky that way


i made pieces like yours,relatives always wanted to pay me to make them for them.i just liked to make them for my wife.i made most of them out of pallet wood.yours look better than mine.i know how much time it takes to make a piece.


----------



## Gary O'

fatboy said:


> .i made most of them out of pallet wood.yours look better than mine.i know how much time it takes to make a piece.


Hey, pallet wood is (was) king

I can't get it since China and the long nose beetle killed the oak pallets
I know some true craftsmen that turned those rough oak boards into pieces of art


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Hey, pallet wood is (was) king
> 
> I can't get it since China and the long nose beetle killed the oak pallets
> I know some true craftsmen that turned those rough oak boards into pieces of art


so thats why i hardly see any pallets any more.i used to get mine from the machine shop l worked at.and i would take my pickup and scrounge around for some.


----------



## Gary O'

fatboy said:


> .i used to get mine from the machine shop l worked at.and i would take my pickup and scrounge around for some.


Yup
I did the same

Now I'm resigned to cedar fence boards
They're relatively cheap @ less than $5 a board (6'x5.5"x1/2") at Home Depot
The soft wood receives a screw with ease (predrilled)
and is easier to rough up the edges with a Dremel flap wheel

I get picky and grab the knottiest ones and/or the ones with the roughest surface
I highlight the grain by feathering in a dark stain, then flood the board with linseed oil

The live edge slabs come from an ol' boy that has a sawmill
He cuts the beams you see in lodges and some cabins
He gives me the outer cuts

I'd love to see some pics of yer stuff


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> I did the same
> 
> Now I'm resigned to cedar fence boards
> They're relatively cheap @ less than $5 a board (6'x5.5") at Home Depot
> The soft wood receives a screw with ease (predrilled)
> and is easier to rough up the edges with a Dremel flap wheel
> 
> I get picky and grab the knottiest ones and/or the ones with the roughest surface
> I highlight the grain by feathering in a dark stain, then flood the board with linseed oil
> 
> The live edge slabs come from an ol' boy that has a sawmill
> He cuts the beams you see in lodges and some cabins
> He gives me the outer cuts
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of yer stuff


i can put some pictures on here if i can figure how to do it


----------



## Gary O'

Great

Yeah, fiddle around with that
SF has a neat little place to attach pics

Lower left is a tab *attach files*
click that and grab a pic
Folks here can step you thru it

I sometimes use* imgur* and just copy/paste


----------



## charry

Gary…….…..Our last house we lived in, had lovely wooden beams and a large piece of wood over our inglenook fireplace …..All from our beach , im told ….


----------



## squatting dog

Gary O' said:


> Oh, and yesterday I took some scraps and threw together an actual pine box for my son's girlfriend's best friend (got hit by a truck)
> 
> Notice I stapled on some rope handles
> View attachment 207685
> 
> with lid
> 
> View attachment 207684
> 
> 
> Ruger
> 
> View attachment 207686
> 
> We may be selected as pall bearers, so planning on a trip to the cabin
> 
> Thanks for asking, Jim
> 
> Love ya, man



Nice work bro. Did something similar for my little Meiska, and sadly more that I wish I didn't have to make for the other fur babies that have passed on.


----------



## fatboy

fatboy said:


> i can put some pictures on here if i can figure how to do it





Gary O' said:


> Great
> 
> Yeah, fiddle around with that
> SF has a neat little place to attach pics
> 
> Lower left is a tab *attach files*
> click that and grab a pic
> Folks here can step you thru it
> 
> I sometimes use* imgur* and just copy/paste
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208370





Gary O' said:


> Great
> 
> Yeah, fiddle around with that
> SF has a neat little place to attach pics
> 
> Lower left is a tab *attach files*
> click that and grab a pic
> Folks here can step you thru it
> 
> I sometimes use* imgur* and just copy/paste
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208370


----------



## fatboy

I just tried,I don't think it worked


----------



## squatting dog

fatboy said:


> View attachment 208392


I'd say it worked.


----------



## fatboy

squatting dog said:


> I'd say it worked.
> 
> 
> squatting dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe i did that!!
Click to expand...


----------



## fatboy




----------



## fatboy

not very good pictures, don't have a good camera


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> I'd say it worked.


Sure did

Nice piece, man!
Very nice


----------



## Gary O'

fatboy said:


> not very good pictures, don't have a good camera


Yeah, I've gone to my iPhone, but my Nikon DSLR gives me better range, depth, clarity

Love the piece on the left


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> Did something similar for my little Meiska


Man, that's nice
Very nice
Great selection of pine


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Sure did
> 
> Nice piece, man!
> Very nice


thank you Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'

Wife wanted a bookcase (she's a bibliophile)

Built her a live edge one




Took her about five minutes to fill it.




The live edge is mostly very heavy ponderos pine bark




Corners get tricky with live edge

I'm not unhappy with how it turned out







.. .... she wants/needs another one......and another one


----------



## Tommy

Gary, Mrs. O and I are kindred spirits. We even use the same system for shelving our books! 

Beautiful workmanship on that bookshelf.  It looks amazing!


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> We even use the same system for shelving our books!


You mean shoving 'em in wherever they fit?
You should see the sea container out at the cabin
Makes most libraries look barren



Tommy said:


> Beautiful workmanship on that bookshelf. It looks amazing!


Thank you, brother


----------



## Tommy

I'm sure she has a system for shelving her books ... just not one that others would understand.  

I'm convinced that people who have tidy shelves filled with neat, uniform books are just "decorators", not book lovers.  The fact that she wants your lovely shelves to store them in is a complement.


----------



## Meanderer

_It's a real "Do it your-shelf" project!_


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I'm convinced that people who have tidy shelves filled with neat, uniform books are just "decorators", not book lovers


Yeah, I have a bit of that in me.
I've got this barrister bookcase filled with famous authors
Haven't read any....but.....they look pretty


----------



## Gary O'

Took a break from furniture to knock out some tiny abodes

However, my lady is in dire need of another bookcase

So, putting my semifinished goods on the shelf for a bit

I've actually got enough inventory for awhile



Gonna put these guys on the shelf



The last one I completed was a tad too plain
Soooooo, added a little placard


----------



## Sliverfox

Reminds ,me  going  to have to clean out  what bird houses that are up.
Get hubby  to make   new floors  for a couple.


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> my lady is in dire need of another bookcase


Finished the little bookcase today

It's lying 'in state' on the workbench, while the stain dries



Happy with the corners



Thick bark live edge



It'll put a small dent in the book pile in her hobby room closet

Still gotta countersink the screws and fill them in with putty stain


----------



## Tommy

Nice!  Is it just the coloration of the wood or did you use beveled boards for the back?  To me, it has sort of a nice knotty pine paneling look to it.  I like it.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I built costume cabinets for a few years. We got planks of different wood from lumber yards and Kansas City ( for exotic woods/cuts. ) Sawing those frames with the bark on must be tricky...you have a secret? Mill? Couldn't have been just a table saw?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> To me, it has sort of a nice knotty pine paneling look to it.


Just cedar fence boards.
5 1/2" x 1/2" x 6'
I dig for the knottiest

Drown them with linseed oil
Then lightly brush on some dark stain here and there and the croners
Seems to bring out the color

The live edge is pine
linseed oil has little affect on those
So, i hit 'em with light and dark stains


----------



## Gary O'

Paco Dennis said:


> I built costume cabinets for a few years.


Well, a carpenter I'm not
Just a self taught wood butcher



Paco Dennis said:


> Sawing those frames with the bark on must be tricky...you have a secret? Mill? Couldn't have been just a table saw?


It* is* tricky

Learned a couple tricks the hard way
Be generous when cutting the 45s to sneak up on matching the live part of the live edge.

Notice the corner is not matching on the very tip
Rather jigsaw puzzley 

Best to work slow



Ridgid Sliding miter saw


----------



## Gary O'

The skinny bookcase is in place



She's using it for her knitting/crochet mags
along with some fav *Mother Earth News* mags from waaaaay back
That takes care of about a quarter of her stacks



Next;

A large dresser, with slides (never done that)


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm glad to hear that Mrs. O' is hanging on to her collection of TMEN.

I had them all from the very first softcover edition and had to finally let them go.

I read and reread them so often that I more or less absorbed the information that they contained.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I had them all from the very first softcover edition and had to finally let them go.
> 
> I read and reread them so often that I more or less absorbed the information that they contained.


Yeah, the first few years of their editions were full of the good stuff.
Then.......they went commercial.
Switched to a new rag, *Backwoods Home*
Then....they went commercial.....


----------



## Gary O'

Sold a pie safe

Building a hutch today

While cutting and ripping the 2x2s for the framework, something caught my fancy 

Calling this* Eye of Wood



*


......I may've been in the shop a bit too long


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Well, a carpenter I'm not
> Just a self taught wood butcher
> 
> 
> It* is* tricky
> 
> Learned a couple tricks the hard way
> Be generous when cutting the 45s to sneak up on matching the live part of the live edge.
> 
> Notice the corner is not matching on the very tip
> Rather jigsaw puzzley
> 
> Best to work slow
> 
> View attachment 210143
> 
> Ridgid Sliding miter saw


been there done that !!


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Took a break from furniture to knock out some tiny abodes
> 
> However, my lady is in dire need of another bookcase
> 
> So, putting my semifinished goods on the shelf for a bit
> 
> I've actually got enough inventory for awhile
> 
> View attachment 209748
> 
> Gonna put these guys on the shelf
> 
> View attachment 209749
> 
> The last one I completed was a tad too plain
> Soooooo, added a little placard
> 
> View attachment 209750


curious,do you glue the roof on?


----------



## Gary O'

fatboy said:


> curious,do you glue the roof on?


No glue

Just screws
Predrilled cedar shakes

My buddy in Wyoming and I exchange our creations.
So far, he's put himself on the short end

However, he's a bit of a purist.
Painstakingly takes apart my tiny abodes, screw by screw, and runs 'em thru his vacuum varnish tank.
Then reattaches it all with better screws. A black roundhead.
Buys 'em speical outa *McMaster Carr*

Me, I'm sticking with what works for me, the coarse threaded sheetrock screws
Home Dopey stocks 'em for me.


----------



## Gary O'

Just stepped out on the back deck.

The herd of six town deer have been showing up around dusk for the last few days.

The buck is rather scrawny, even for a blacktail, but developing a nice rack

A bit too friendly
Glad he's on the correct side of the fence


----------



## Sliverfox

@Gary O' When do the black tail deer shed their antlers?

Hubby found a single shed antler earlier this month.

We caught one of the white tail buck with full 'rack' on game camera.
The next picture was of him looking   like,,"what happened?' had lost one side of his 'rack'.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> When do the black tail deer shed their antlers?


Further north of us, the coastal blacktail seem to shed various times, if I remember correctly.
Down here (southern Oregon, east of the Cascade Range) seems to be middle of winter.
But that rack looks pretty healthy.
He's prolly the buck from last fall, with half a rack

I'm more attune to the muleys up at the cabin
No sheds around
They migrate down to Christmas Valley in late fall thru winter


----------



## Sliverfox

I've  put light  coat of  varnish or any clear stuff that  hubby has in the  garage on  our antlers.
Than let it get    bit 'tacky',, wipe them  down.
To me makes them look a more  alive.

Daughter in law thinks my decor is odd as I use antlers on my  book case or behind  stuff.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Daughter in law thinks my decor is odd as I use antlers on my book case or behind stuff.


Yeah, I've got a few antlers around
Along with badger claws and bones of various critters
I have yet to figger something original (weird) for them

Friends tend to make knife handles from their antlers
I've traded antlers for things
Not really into trophies so much
Sticking with wood, mostly

Might make a necklace 
Bear claws
Badger claws
Bear teeth
...my teeth

Might trade it for something with the local natives

Heh, when we first bought our cabin parcel, we attended some native get togethers
An ol' boy had this washtub container of 'floating rocks'
All about the size of a man's hand
Wife and I bought one
$2.50
Quite the prize we thought
Got back to our property
Everywhere you look, there's 'floating rocks'
Just chunks of pumice

A lad up the path from the cabin has a rough forge situation
Makes crude knives
I traded antlers for this railroad spike creation

Mounted it


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Calling this* Eye of Wood*





So, this morning, as I'm sipping coffee, warming the shop, I'm looking at this wood, looking at me



Glad I knocked off when I did yesterday
I'd totally miscalculated how many fence boards I'd need for the hutch project.
aaaand, I need to trim the frame a bit.......got too much in a hurry

So, today is regroup, go slow, think, scratch my hind end, rethink
Then trim/fit boards

Gonna crank up some ZZ Top


----------



## Sliverfox

Our friend  who used to trap,, get all kinds of wild animals  had a necklace made out to wild turkey spurs for his wife.
When I saw it thought they were some sort of claws.

Recently his son's  girl friend showed me  the ring he gave her,, antler with sterling silver edge.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm glad to hear that Mrs. O' is hanging on to her collection of TMEN.
> 
> I had them all from the very first softcover edition and had to finally let them go.
> 
> I read and reread them so often that I more or less absorbed the information that they contained.


I used to get them too. Once, we made mead as per Mother's recipe... it's honey wine. My nurse friend got me some IV tube to vent the gas through the cork and into a glass of water. LOL!


----------



## Gary O'

Finished the hutch today



Happy with the corners


----------



## Tommy

That's a striking piece of furniture, Gary!  To me, your treatment of the doors adds texture and richness to the overall effect.

Nice job, my friend!


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> That's a striking piece of furniture, Gary!



Seems I did something right.

Just sold one for $1000

Now I jus' gotta make it......


----------



## Geezer Garage

Your doing some nice work there Gary. Congrats on the commission. Been doing some woodwork myself, and hoping to finish up in the next week, and get back to some metal work.


----------



## Gary O'

Geezer Garage said:


> Your doing some nice work there Gary. Congrats on the commission. Been doing some woodwork myself, and hoping to finish up in the next week, and get back to some metal work.


Geez, that requires pics
Park 'em here or start a new thread.
Metalwork I so admire
Woodwork, well, everbod's ability is unique 
Love to see it all


----------



## Autumn72

Gary O' said:


> Seems I did something right.
> 
> Just sold one for $1000
> 
> Now I jus' gotta make it......


Hello it's me
A found the picture. I found one how do I send it to you for you to place my picture my face into hers? Of the viking.


----------



## Gary O'

Autumn72 said:


> A found the picture. I found one how do I send it to you for you to place my picture my face into hers?


Well, if you know how to post a picture, just PM me with your pic and the one for me to insert.
Now, if your pic is a photo, just snap a photo of it and send it.
Or.....I could just use your avatar I see in your posts.....your call


----------



## Gary O'

Deep into the project from hell

I'd never ever attempt this for anyone other than my lady
It's her birthday the end of this month
Hope to be done with it by then

It's not just a chest of drawers
She's calling it a 'dresser'
16 drawers
With sliders
Never done sliders

Not unhappy with it so far

The sliders are done

It's in the ugly stage of semi-finished

Hate to even post pics, but.....this is my diary 
so it's a record of sorts





I'll be putting the bottoms in the drawers tomorrow



Then.....the finish work (sigh)


----------



## Jan14

You’re a wonderful carpenter.  Wow 16 drawers!  Quite a dresser or chest of drawers !


----------



## Gary O'

Jan14 said:


> You’re a wonderful carpenter


Thank you @Jan14 but let's not lower the standard of carpentry 

Just a wood butcher havin' fun

Hoping they make some folks happy

So far, so good


----------



## Autumn72

Now My bday is not in sight yet I would love a chest of draws myself. Love your work.
Lucky lady she sure is.
Lost the picture I wanted to send you.
I can use the one you made for me, thanks hope the grand daughter sends it forward to the ungrateful off springs from my sad efforts to make a effort


----------



## Gary O'

Autumn72 said:


> Lost the picture I wanted to send you.


Well, fine lady, if you run across it again, or find another, feel free to PM me.
It'll happen whenever you want.

Good luck with the ingrates


----------



## Meanderer

His & Hers......








Firewood dresser & Little black dresser  (More)


----------



## Jan14

Gary O' said:


> Thank you @Jan14 but let's not lower the standard of carpentry
> 
> Just a wood butcher havin' fun
> 
> Hoping they make some folks happy
> 
> So far, so good


Don’t diminish your talent.


----------



## Gary O'

Great moon tonight


----------



## Tommy

Nice, Gary.

On nights like that it's easy to visualize the earth and its barren companion in three dimensions, moving through space and time.


----------



## Gary O'

Rightly so @Tommy 

My favorite moon shot was out at the cabin


----------



## Sliverfox

Here's one of  mine.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sliverfox

Waiting for someone to post picture of cow  jumping over the moon.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Wait no longer.

https://www.shutterstock.com/image-illustration/illustration-dairy-cow-jumping-over-moon-115472182


----------



## Sliverfox

@


----------



## Meanderer

Good Mooning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

@Ken,,, haven't had  your morning  coffee,,,, yet?


----------



## Gary O'

You guys are sooooooo funny

Taking my 2nd batch of poop goop in ten minutes

I've been poopin' up a storm 

Colonoscopy at 10A

Really missing solid food.....


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> You guys are sooooooo funny
> 
> Taking my 2nd batch of poop goop in ten minutes
> 
> I've been poopin' up a storm
> 
> Colonoscopy at 10A
> 
> Really missing solid food.....


Bummer!


----------



## Sliverfox

Been there done that several times, think they broke the pucker string last time.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sliverfox said:


> @Ken,,, haven't had  your morning  coffee,,,, yet?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Colonoscopy at 10A


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

Almost done with the dresser



A couple trim pieces and the top

So wish I had a planer 'bout now

Gonna rip and sand some pieces to match a live edge top piece


----------



## fatboy

i know that kept you busy,looking good!!


----------



## Jan14

Looks nice.


----------



## Tommy

Looks great, Gary!

Excuse my ignorance, but what would a planer be used for in this case?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> what would a planer be used for in this case?


The live edge plank is exactly an inch thick
but only 4" wide
I need approx 20" depth



Using 2x6s (they're 1 1/2" thick)

I successfully ripped and sanded the boards to 1"
Pre-fitted, now the first stain is drying

The last trick will be taking the two halves inside
....and screwing it all together.....in the bedroom


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> The last trick will be taking the two halves inside
> ....and screwing it all together.....in the bedroom


Done

Took a couple pics before my lady put stuff on it

She may want a live edge mirror.....but I'm not asking


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Done
> 
> Took a couple pics before my lady put stuff on it
> 
> She may want a live edge mirror.....but I'm not asking
> 
> View attachment 214044
> 
> View attachment 214045


I can feel the honey-do list getting longer!


----------



## RadishRose

It looks really nice, @Gary O' .


----------



## Jan14

That’s very pretty. Good job!  When ur in the mood sometime maybe surprise her with a mirror. ?


----------



## Gary O'

Jan14 said:


> When ur in the mood sometime maybe surprise her with a mirror. ?


Nice thought
Doubt she'll wait that long....


----------



## Gary O'

Just wanna say thank you guys for commenting.
I know it's not a style for everyone.

Just so glad it's done

Here's a pic for @Tommy, showing the live edge top and the ripped 2x boards

It's rough work, so joinery is hardly present
But, it works with live edge


----------



## Tommy

That's a great looking piece, Gary!!    I'm sure Mrs. O is thrilled!

Thanks for the picture of the top.  I see what you did with the 2x6s . . . I would think ripping a 2x6 down to one inch thickness would be pretty difficult.  Were you able to do that on a table saw or ???


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I would think ripping a 2x6 down to one inch thickness would be pretty difficult. Were you able to do that on a table saw or ???


Yup

The table saw

If one does a lot of ripping considerable thickness, it's good to have a high quality blade.
And even then, I take it a bit slow, listening to the motor (burnt one up when forcing the wood thru).
I use the Diablo blades for the table saw and the sliding miter saw.
Reminds me, gotta change out that blade

The table saw is a medium grade Delta
10"
of which the cutting yield is only 3"
Had to pass the 2x6s thru twice

Heh, cut the metal roofing for the cabins and shop on that table saw
The trick is to use a dull blade and turn it backwards, otherwise it'll give you a time.....not a fun time (it'll grab your work and throw it back at you)
Had the wife on the receiving end
I was the feeder
We both wore snow suits, gloves, safety glasses, and tied down hoodies
Quite a bit of shrapnel even with a backwards blade


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, in the midst of all the "Live Edge" hoopla, be sure to catch up with all your naps!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, in the midst of all the "Live Edge" hoopla, be sure to catch up with all your naps!


Yeah, I'm behind in those

Here comes one now






Love that vid, Jim!


----------



## Gary O'

Knocked out a couple tiny abodes 'tween the live edge stuff

Felt kinda good


----------



## Gary O'

This last tiny abode became a real poser.
Too many dictated angles

But.....it came together

Not unhappy with it

Last of them for quite awhile

Come late spring I'll unload them at my outlets








The entry is a bit protected

Birders have told me they like it that way

Cats....not so much




Branding everything now with my initials






Gonna bang out another live edge hutch
.....and market it


----------



## Tommy

Fantastic Gary!  

What does your feedback tell you?  Are your avian abodes most commonly put to use (hung, post mounted, attached to tree trunks) or displayed indoors as an _objet d'art_? They're so nice, I'd probably go with the latter.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> What does your feedback tell you? Are your avian abodes most commonly put to use (hung, post mounted, attached to tree trunks) or displayed indoors as an _objet d'art_? They're so nice, I'd probably go with the latter.


All of the above, Sir Tommy

Seems outdoors art, in the yards and gardens is most popular

I recommend post mounted


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Gonna bang out another live edge hutch
> .....and market it



Done
......and sold...within the hour of finishing it








Again, this stuff is rugged and not for everyone

But

They do sell


----------



## Gary O'

Taking the leap

Getting a solar system installed

Should be on line by late May or June

The excess will feed back into the grid

Kinda excited about it


----------



## palides2021

Congratulations for opting to get a solar system installed! Wise move!


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Taking the leap
> 
> Getting a solar system installed
> 
> Should be on line by late May or June
> 
> The excess will feed back into the grid
> 
> Kinda excited about it


Gary, yer post kinda startled me a bit.....it read like something out of the first chapter of Genesis!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, we had 70°F weather last week.

This week?
Snow and 20°F lows

Got a dusting of a couple inches
Kinda cute
Inches down here equates to feet up at the cabin

So, not unhappy about it







I'll be in the shop


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Gary O' you can almost see those trees in the background sucking those new leaf buds back in.  Brrrrr.


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> you can almost see those trees in the background sucking those new leaf buds back in. Brrrrr.


Yeah, the whole area has been in bloom.
I forgot how gorgeous deciduous trees were in spring.



Don't get me wrong
The pine trees up at the cabin were great









But I missed the leaves and blossoms


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Taking the leap
> 
> Getting a solar system installed
> 
> Should be on line by late May or June
> 
> The excess will feed back into the grid
> 
> Kinda excited about it


Backed out

The company threw me a couple curves midstream.

If....I ever go solar.....I'll do it myself (with some help from my techie friends)


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Backed out


So did my son, but I forgot why.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> So did my son, but I forgot why.


Well, in our case, there was no 'savings'
Our elect bill would need to triple for the installation to make sense
and that'd be over 20-30 years
We're too old for that realization 

There were a couple things the salesman 'forgot to mention'

There's better places to put $35,000 
(before fed credits....*IF* that'd even happen in these unstable times)


----------



## Meanderer

....maybe it was the siren song of being... "Off-Grid", that drew you in?


----------



## Gary O'

Knocked out a couple tiny abodes
















Figgered I better before the busy season


----------



## mrstime

Just curious here, was this also your wife's childhood dream?


----------



## Gary O'

mrstime said:


> Just curious here, was this also your wife's childhood dream?


This thread started out with us living in the off-grid cabins her and I built, up in the mountains.

And, yes, that was our mutual childhood dream.
Only, she considered an even more primitive situation.....like Nome, or somewhere in the arctic......in a hut.

And, actually, she pushed the envelope.
Threatened to move to our cabin whether I did or not.
Guess I was too anal as far as certain amenities.
Anyway, we moved there the day I retired.
Worked all day and into the nights the first year, getting a half decent living situation together.
Lived there for six years.

Snow is pretty
Pretty wearisome after 9-10 months outa the year

You might wanna scroll thru the first pages of this incredibly lengthy thread.
Somewhat entertaining


----------



## Gary O'

Woke to this

Snow is so cute down here

You can walk in it

Up at the cabin we'd be hacking out a path in the snow/ice with a mattock 











Typical snow sky

seen it too many times

Might get dumped on

I need another cup of java

The bed calls


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Woke to this
> 
> Snow is so cute down here
> 
> You can walk in it
> 
> Up at the cabin we'd be hacking out a path in the snow/ice with a mattock
> 
> View attachment 217612
> 
> View attachment 217613View attachment 217613
> 
> View attachment 217625
> 
> View attachment 217615
> 
> View attachment 217614
> 
> Typical snow sky
> 
> seen it too many times
> 
> Might get dumped on
> 
> I need another cup of java
> 
> The bed calls


The Easter Bunny’s going to freeze his tooshy off hiding eggs!


----------



## Gary O'

Had a bit of spare time

Hacked out a rough spice cabinet...



well.....that's dark


Lightened the pic




I'm not fond of the hinge style

But

Love the mechanics of them

They're spring hinges, so no magnet needed to close the door


----------



## Gary O'

Sold the little spice cab

Everything I made this winter has sold

Last of the deliveries today
My son was going north
Gave him $300 for fuel
That cuts into profits a bit

And that's the thing about making this stuff.....deliveries
Pretty pricey if out of town

I think the next things I build will be sold locally
Come and get it
May run a few ads in Craig's List and maybe FB Market Place

My prob is inventory
My buddy up the path won't be sawing logs for beams for awhile
I have enough live edge planks for a couple end tables......maybe a hutch.....maybe

Heh, once he starts up, we'll be busy with the garden

It's a tough life, this retirement gig

Yeah, right

It's approaching 7A here

....and the bed calls for 'our second sleep'
The neigbor's cars warming up seem to lull me to sweet sweet slumber

It's my happy birthday month
Last month was my lady's happy birthday month
We treat each other with something every day of that month
My treats have been breakfast requests
My breakfasts have been gooooood

Gonna have another happy birthday breakfast when we get up
Gonna be waffles
and eggs
and bacon


----------



## Leann

@Gary O' I admire how authentically you live your life. You seem genuinely content.


----------



## Gary O'

Leann said:


> You seem genuinely content.


*Content* is the word, Leann

Can nay be helpt 

So many blessings
So little on my part to earn them


----------



## Gary O'

The townie deer are back

They seem to come around about every two-three days
Always late afternoon

Thing is, they're all hunkered down
About 10 or 12 of 'em
Never seen that before



There's a storm predicted.....maybe they know

Never been able to figger out black tails
Hunted 'em for years


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> *Content* is the word, Leann
> 
> Can nay be helpt
> 
> So many blessings
> So little on my part to earn them


So very wise


----------



## Gary O'

Last of the winter wood butcherings have been delivered and placed

It's so good to have a happy customer

The live edge frame worked for her




The hutch don't look too bad there



She turned the spice cabinet into a medicine cabinet




Now that I'm all done with winter work, I decided to do a last rites for my shop shirt
There's a hard shell of crusted on linseed oil that turned it into a welder's apron....sorta
(actually, it'd given up the ghost a few months (years?) back)


----------



## Gary O'

Took a break from the shop today

Sunny out

Almost warm

Hiked around the upper lake

Could see where our cabin is from this vantage point

Heh.....still snow up there




I'm liking town better and better


----------



## Gary O'

I have a request from a good customer

Wants a bird feeder

I've been doggin' it on making feeders
Not really into 'em

Still......good customer

Sez she wants one like this......but in my style 





Gotta search the bone pile

Gonna hack out my version


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> I have a request from a good customer
> 
> Wants a bird feeder
> 
> I've been doggin' it on making feeders
> Not really into 'em
> 
> Still......good customer
> 
> Sez she wants one like this......but in my style
> 
> View attachment 218836
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta search the bone pile
> 
> Gonna hack out my version


Gary, 

This one's a steal at $285.00!






https://www.etsy.com/listing/229525...MIyJ7j096x9wIVszizAB0uawPREAQYByABEgI9L_D_BwE


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> This one's a steal at $285.00!


Crazy


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I have a request from a good customer
> 
> Wants a bird feeder
> 
> I've been doggin' it on making feeders
> Not really into 'em
> 
> Still......good customer


Well, the feeder arrived at the customer's place
Customer is ecstatic
So I'm happy

Made two
The first one I pretty much hated
Rather plain jane
Told her as much, even tough she wanted it
Told her I'd make one more
She said 'well, If you're making another one, please make the feeder depth deeper, like two inches deep'

Went to work on one more my style
Made kindling three times

Made one more
Didn't end up hating it



They love it

And happy with my packing job





I kept the one I hate

Wife likes it

It's in the tree in the front yard




Our 53rd anniversary today

Took ourselves out on the town

Lovely lazy day


----------



## Pinky

@Gary O'  .. that's a lot of years together. Happy Anniversary to you and your lady!


----------



## Kika

@Gary O'   Congratulations to you and Mrs. Gary O!  
    Wishing you a lot more happy years together


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Gary O'

Pinky said:


> that's a lot of years together. Happy Anniversary to you and your lady!





Kika said:


> Congratulations to you and Mrs. Gary O!
> Wishing you a lot more happy years together




Thank you, sweet ladies 

Yeah, we've been reminiscing.

That first year together was something

Still is


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Happy Anniversary, @Gary O' and Mrs. O' =)


----------



## Geezer Garage

Congrats on all the time in harness Gary. You must be doing something right, maybe everything by the looks of it. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Gary O'

Geezer Garage said:


> Congrats on all the time in harness Gary. You must be doing something right, maybe everything by the looks of it. Cheers, Mike


Hey, Geez

My play days anyway from home ended when we met

aaaand......she's never held a tight rein


----------



## Jules

Happy 53rd Mr & Mrs Gary O’.  An amazing number.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Happy 53rd Mr & Mrs Gary O’. An amazing number.


Thank you, Jules

It is quite the number

Thought it'd take longer to get there


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## IKE

Congrats on the 53 years Gary !!

Mama and I have been together 47+ years and have been hitched for 45+........how in the hell she's been able to put up with me that long I'll never know.


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Congrats on the 53 years Gary !!


Thanks, Pard




IKE said:


> Mama and I have been together 47+ years and have been hitched for 45+........how in the hell she's been able to put up with me that long I'll never know.




They're saints, brother

No other explanation


----------



## Sliverfox

Happy Anniversary to you &  your  wife.

Time  sure  does fly when you are having the fun & adventures with  that very special person.


----------



## JustDave

It looks like a lot of home packed into a tiny place.  I want it!


----------



## MickaC

CONGRATULATIONS on your ANNIVERSARY, @Gary O' and Mrs O'.
A milestone truly achieved with so much LOVE.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

Went to mow the back lawn this morn

Couldn't quite bring myself to do it just yet

Too many tiny purple flowers carpeting the yard








Maybe tomorrow........maybe not ever


----------



## Gary O'

Winter like weather, so the shop became my place for the last few days.

Building an end table, or nightstand....

These pics will show how butt ugly my framing looks
But.......I need to record how I built it, and pics do it for me





it'll have a drawer






We'll see how this turns out.......


----------



## palides2021

Happy Anniversary, Gary O'! 
What a lovely couple then and now! 
Keep up the good work with your bird feeders and such. Looks like fun!


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gary O'!


Thank you, fine lady
It's been a sweet one


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary, while out & about  one weekend,, stopped  by a small store  that serves campers, etc,  along  the river.
Its one of those stores that carries a little bit of everything a camper might  forget or run short of.

I noticed  some  rustic,  wooden  tables , benches ,, all  glossy with  burnt? in pictures of deer ,or other wild life .

Pictures were too perfect ,,  are there stencils  of that sort   to  use?

Also noticed that  most of the legs for table, benches   were small limbs with the bark still on.
Those made me think someone's hunting dog  would love that to pee or chew on.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Pictures were too perfect ,, are there stencils of that sort to use?


Not sure about 'stencils' but there's some great artists out there....


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Also noticed that most of the legs for table, benches were small limbs with the bark still on.
> Those made me think someone's hunting dog would love that to pee or chew on.


Well now, that's a stain I hadn't considered


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Went to mow the back lawn this morn
> 
> Couldn't quite bring myself to do it just yet
> 
> Too many tiny purple flowers carpeting the yard
> 
> View attachment 220229
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220231
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow........maybe not ever


This might be one of several wild, creeping thyme.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> This might be one of several wild, creeping thyme.


Whatever it is, I hope it takes over and chokes out the dandelions


----------



## Sliverfox

It seems  you get rid of one yard weed ,,, another  takes over.

I get  even by weed  wracking them down to the dirt.

Yeah,, all sort of bits & pieces of weeds cling to my jeans, boots,, face, when I'm done.


----------



## RadishRose

Here's a project for you Gary.....


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Here's a project for you Gary.....


Y'know @RadishRose my mind was just going there.....


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Y'know @RadishRose my mind was just going there.....


I think something like this would look good over one of your bureaus. Turn it sideways, the branches are a place to hang milady's jewelry.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I think something like this would look good over one of your bureaus.


Yeah, I've toyed with this idea.
I know a master glass cutter
We may hook up


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Building an end table, or nightstand....
> 
> These pics will show how butt ugly my framing looks
> But.......I need to record how I built it, and pics do it for me


Finished the end table (tables......gotta have two if for bedside)

Glad to cover the framing









The tops remain rough (on purpose)






Someone with a cabin will prolly buy them in a a few days (if my lady doesn't cajole me into keeping them)


----------



## Tommy

Nice work, Gary! . . . again!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Nice work, Gary! . . . again!!!!


Thank you, brother.

Gotta get back on the tiny abodes
My inventory is way down
Had ten on the shelf, now only three


----------



## Sliverfox

Was going to send you a picture of a   drawer size, wooden box that was on Craigslist.
The grain  may have been highlighted as there was a darker streak in the front .
 Then  maybe  blue/green paint  applied ,  wiped off to give it bit of  color.

Knob looked like  piece of repurposed  jewelry.

It was interesting to look at,, could see that  idea  being used on a larger piece of furniture.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Was going to send you a picture of a drawer size, wooden box that was on Craigslist.


There certainly is a lot of interesting stuff out there

True craftsmen can turn a piece of barnwood or even pallet wood into a masterpiece..

There's a place in Portland OR called *TWIST*

All kinds of odd, weird stuff, mostly made from odd, weird stuff (what we'd see as trash)

Fun place to visit, but waaaaay over priced


----------



## RadishRose

Yikes!


----------



## Meanderer

Double Yikes!


----------



## RobinWren

I love that people can find odds and ends and make them into something quite stunning.


----------



## Gary O'

Took the day off from wood butchering and did our hike around the lake.



Nice park

Tree blossoms are lush this time of year










Like us geezers, some of the ancient trees have developed some real character

Seating for one


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Finished the end table (tables......gotta have two if for bedside)





Gary O' said:


> Someone with a cabin will prolly buy them in a few days (if my lady doesn't cajole me into keeping them)


Heh, she wants 'em

Happily, mine fits 'tween the wall and bed



aaaaand....... the drawer is big enough


----------



## Gary O'

Took a drive up to a mountain lake to scout out some fishing holes

A bit rainy, but a worthy trip





There's a point that's made for bank fishing
aaaand...picnic tables with fire pits



The ponderosa trees up there ('pondies' we call 'em) are thick in girth




Got home to a little visitor



a good day well spent


----------



## Gary O'

Back on the tiny abodes

This one has a tree root that was a bit simple
A bit gnarly, but not a whole lota action



So, I took it to the edge in the roof dept






Of course, branded it with my initials on the back




Not unhappy with it


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, it seems like since you have moved to town, you have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> a bit simple . . . a bit gnarly . . . not a whole lota action . . .


I can relate.  

Another nice looking and highly creative abode,my friend!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, it seems like since you have moved to town, you have the best of both worlds!


It feels that way most times.
I have my moments I so miss that life up there.
Then I take a proper shower
Then I flick a switch to run the saw
Then I jaunt the 2 miles to the hardware store.....

Still......I so miss that life


----------



## Gary O'

'a bit simple . . . a bit gnarly . . . not a whole lota action . . .'



Tommy said:


> I can relate.


Now* THAT'S* funny


----------



## Gary O'

Hate to be redundant, but

Hacked out another tiny abode
A little busier than the last one



and the sig brand on the back



Happy with it

One more to go


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> One more to go


Went ahead and carved the last one out today

It's pretty busy







and the sig burn in




Done with these for awhile

Glad

Tomorrow, getting gear ready to pull dinner outa that mountain lake


----------



## Meanderer

Good luck!





1930s


----------



## Gary O'

Well, seems the little lady is making it a habit of appearing 'bout this time of early evening.
Looks like she's gonna fawn most any day

She seems to be looking for a good spot
Prolly in the thicket or the rose bushes

Doesn't spook easy
Maybe knows not to run in her condition





I made a little noise

Gave me the ear



A little more noise

Then the look







Gonna be interesting in the next few days


----------



## Sliverfox

Most  female deer here  give  birth than hide the baby.
Have watched one doe hide  hers in plain site of  us.

Next morning  look out window,, feeding time  in the field ,,, till a nosy vehicle went  by.
Away went  the doe with baby  stumbling behind,, crying.

I could hear its cries  down by the busy lower road.

Hubby had just  got  home  from work,, he picked up the baby.
Carried to where he saw the doe,, after wiping  with leaves & brush.
Must have hid  his scent as she accepted the  baby.


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Tomorrow, getting gear ready to pull dinner outa that mountain lake


Went up to the lake

The water was flat
Little wind
Overcast sky

Rather ideal

Fishing
not catching

Not a nibble
Not a line bump
Nuthin'

Whatever

Still a day well spent


----------



## Sliverfox

Lakes ,streams, something about the steady flow of them soothe  the human spirit.

Spend   many  hours staring at the creek that  ran past my childhood home.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Spend many hours staring at the creek that ran past my childhood home.


So did I, Sli



Sliverfox said:


> Lakes ,streams, something about the steady flow of them soothe the human spirit.


Yes, yes they do


----------



## Gary O'

Ever so often, I get to missing cabin life.
Today is wunna those times.

Yeah, I miss the snow...some



And the rises



A large part of the enchantment up there

But, what I really miss is the evening twilight
When the misty haze begins to wander thru the pines
Bringing the coyotes to wail their eerie songs

It'd give me a bit of a chill

I do miss that so

Causes me to wax poetic (forgive me, I'm no poet)


_*Eventide, you  majestic mystery
How you romance this soul of mine

Drawing out those prairie wolves
To sing their wailing whine

Alas, you leave too soon*_
*But however long you remain*

_*I*_*'ll take in your aged wine

All the mine to gain

*


----------



## Blessed

Your a poet and don't know it.  Your an artist and nature is your masterpiece. Your the lead male actor in a true love story.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Bird house laughs:

“yes, this will do til our custom Gary O’ house is ready”



and…


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - Coyotes


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Well, seems the little lady is making it a habit of appearing 'bout this time of early evening.
> Looks like she's gonna fawn most any day


Momma is still carrying



.......and eating the rose bush


----------



## Tommy

Nice healthy looking animal, Gary.  It doesn't look like she has much fear of you.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wonder if she is eating the rose hips?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> It doesn't look like shen has much fear of you.


These blacktail town deer have zero fear.
They seem to think they own the place.......and they do.
They're here all year.

If one jumps our 6ft fence, it'll be hangin' in the shop
Actually, if they do (because they can), I'll cover the chain link with something they can't see thru

Have yet to see a deer jump blindly over something


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> If one jumps our 6ft fence, it'll be hangin' in the shop
> Actually, if they do (because they can), I'll cover the chain link with something they can't see thru
> 
> Have yet to see a deer jump blindly over something


Good info.


----------



## Gary O'

Back on the tiny abodes



Shelf is getting a bit barren



Tis the season

Funny thing.....I really don't care to
It's winter work

But.......gotta satisfy the demand (not sure why)

I'll carve out two more tomorrow
They're in a semi finish state



Then.....back to play time


----------



## Blessed

Would like to know if you sell the beautiful items you design and build. Do you have a website or etsy location.  If so where, thinking about a gift for my sister.
Thanks


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> Would like to know if you sell the beautiful items you design and build. Do you have a website or etsy location. If so where, thinking about a gift for my sister.
> Thanks


The tiny abodes sell locally
I really don't wish to create a site or any outlet other than the local shops

I've shipped a few
Not cheap
Around $50 to $60 within the US

As far as the live edge furniture.......*WHOA!*
Cost prohibitive to ship
A lady 300 mi north of me bought several pieces and shared shipping costs.....still
I won't be doing anything but local on those from here on.

Might do a Marketplace on FB for local sales, but I hate FB so much I probably won't

Thanks for asking


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> The tiny abodes sell locally
> I really don't wish to create a site or any outlet other than the local shops
> 
> I've shipped a few
> Not cheap
> Around $50 to $60 within the US
> 
> As far as the live edge furniture.......*WHOA!*
> Cost prohibitive to ship
> A lady 300 mi north of me bought several pieces and shared shipping costs.....still
> I won't be doing anything but local on those from here on.
> 
> Might do a Marketplace on FB for local sales, but I hate FB so much I probably won't
> 
> Thanks for asking


Your right the shipping cost would cut me out.  There are many out there though that can afford it.  Your pieces are beautiful and I would pay that if I could.  Might be something to consider!


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> Your right the shipping cost would cut me out. There are many out there though that can afford it. Your pieces are beautiful and I would pay that if I could. Might be something to consider!


Yeah, I'm just pretty burnt out on those tiny guys.
Yer right about affordability.
I sure wouldn't pay it.
Heh, one ol' guy from Calif stopped at one of the outlets I deal with.
Wanted *THAT ONE*
None other
They laid it away for him.
Guess he didn't know.
He went home without it
Kept sending me text messages
Told him I have several to choose from
No
He wanted *THAT ONE*
Found out they'd laid it away, after I facetiously thanked them for sharing my phone number

Told him
They shipped it to him
Guess he paid over $100 for that thing

Unique......one of a kind, is a bit of a crap shoot
It may be the very one they want
or
 it'll sit on the shelf 'til winter

My live edge furniture is the bigger risk of course
Orders can get convoluted as what's in their mind may not be what materializes 
If I could just grow trees the way they envision....

I think I'm going to whack out a few live edge mirrors after I finish these two abodes.

Thank you @Blessed for the compliment

Does an ol' wood butcher good


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I'm just pretty burnt out on those tiny guys.
> Yer right about affordability.
> I sure wouldn't pay it.
> Heh, one ol' guy from Calif stopped at one of the outlets I deal with.
> Wanted *THAT ONE*
> None other
> They laid it away for him.
> Guess he didn't know.
> He went home without it
> Kept sending me text messages
> Told him I have several to choose from
> No
> He wanted *THAT ONE*
> Found out they'd laid it away, after I facetiously thanked them for sharing my phone number
> 
> Told him
> They shipped it to him
> Guess he paid over $100 for that thing
> 
> Unique......one of a kind, is a bit of a crap shoot
> It may be the very one they want
> or
> it'll sit on the shelf 'til winter
> 
> My live edge furniture is the bigger risk of course
> Orders can get convoluted as what's in their mind may not be what materializes
> If I could just grow trees the way they envision....
> 
> I think I'm going to whack out a few live edge mirrors after I finish these two abodes.
> 
> Thank you @Blessed for the compliment
> 
> Does an ol' wood butcher good
> 
> View attachment 224469


Realize the value of all the beautiful things you create. Just because some can't afford the item or the shipping cost does not change that.  You are a master craftsmen. Someone that can take things and make things from nature has a true God given talent.  It is his gift to you!  It I lived close I would be in trouble.  I love it all!! Like the movie says "If you build it he will come".  He is telling you he loves you and your creations.  Let all the world share in the gift. People will see this and know the gift, will want your creations in their world.


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> People will see this and know the gift, will want your creations in their world.


Your're too kind
I'm a wood *butcher*
Master craftsmen scoff at me.
Heh, the stuff that happens (they call mistakes) become *features *(applying the right tools)

However, you are so right
The stuff that comes from this fractured mind and these gnarled hands have a place.
And, yes, folks that can,* will *pay...if it's their taste

Whatever The Lord has given me, I'll pursue 


Blessed said:


> Let all the world share in the gift.



I think the term *'gift'* is a good one
I've given a few away
May just do that with the rest of these

Thank you, fine lady


----------



## Meanderer

Gary maybe you need to give your brain a rest and move in a new direction.  A house for the Modern Bird!  They need to know the joys of a tool shed!


----------



## Sliverfox

*  ^^^^Hmmm,now I know what to do with  All of  hubby's tools!    ^^^^*


----------



## Gary O'

*The back yard*

I'm not a yard guy
Pretty much hate mowing and trimming.....and edging.......and watering......and.....and

It's why I moved to the mountains

This back yard is going fallow yet another year
Just mowing weeds

I'm letting a swatch grow
Prolly next year I'll lay some stones, dump a level of soil mix, and toss in some wild flowers



The plan is to fill the gaps with invasive stuff, and end up with meandering paths

or

let those roses take over



The grape vines are growing
No fault of mine
Barely even water 'em



Now, all they gotta do is climb (cover) those pipes, and make windy/twisty trails along the chain link fence





I may just move back to the mountain cabin


......sigh


----------



## Blessed

Are those raised beds back there used for a vegetable garden?  I am think of having a few built in my backyard. I had made my self a nice curving bed trimmed in flag stone that went all the way down the fence line.

When I could not do the yard work anymore, my son took it out so it would be easier to mow and weed eat. I also removed the deck and hot tub, it was time.
The deck needed to be replaced, the tub had not been used since my husband got ill. Could not get in with a chemo port in place.

Anyway, I miss gardening and thought that would be something I could handle on my own.


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> I miss gardening


Yeah, my lady missed it too
Up at the cabin, either the deer, or the ground squirrels, or the cold pretty much nixed any gardening......all year (temps could drop into the 20s in July)
Me, I could care less about it all
I'm in for natual growth
Guess I'll never be a true townie



Blessed said:


> Are those raised beds back there used for a vegetable garden?


Yeah, I built those the first months we moved here



Bought a few loads of soil and laid it on mesh

Throw any ol' thing in that 'six mix' and it'll go nuts


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> *The back yard*
> 
> I'm not a yard guy
> Pretty much hate mowing and trimming.....and edging.......and watering......and.....and
> 
> It's why I moved to the mountains
> 
> This back yard is going fallow yet another year
> Just mowing weeds
> 
> I'm letting a swatch grow
> Prolly next year I'll lay some stones, dump a level of soil mix, and toss in some wild flowers
> 
> View attachment 224739
> 
> The plan is to fill the gaps with invasive stuff, and end up with meandering paths
> 
> or
> 
> let those roses take over
> 
> View attachment 224740
> 
> The grape vines are growing
> No fault of mine
> Barely even water 'em
> 
> View attachment 224737
> 
> Now, all they gotta do is climb (cover) those pipes, and make windy/twisty trails along the chain link fence
> 
> View attachment 224738
> 
> 
> 
> I may just move back to the mountain cabin
> 
> 
> ......sigh


Maybe you need a Willow Dome....





....and a WEEK at the cabin!


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe a pyramid trellis....or two





or for your wildflower swatch.....(cat not included).


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> ....and a WEEK at the cabin!


Or six


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> The grape vines are growing
> No fault of mine
> Barely even water 'em
> 
> View attachment 224737
> 
> Now, all they gotta do is climb (cover) those pipes, and make windy/twisty trails along the chain link fence
> 
> View attachment 224738


Your vines are looking nice and healthy Gary.  

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Gary O'

Next to last tiny abode for a long while

Rather content with how this one turned out
Not so whimsical
A bit simple






But with a nuance here and there



and the brand on the back






One more to go
Then off to the outlets
Maybe one ot two for gifts


----------



## Gary O'

Went ahead and finished the last one



Again, kept it simple

'cept a root sticking thru the roof (can nay be helpt)










Tomorrow? Who knows?

but

it'll be different


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Tomorrow? Who knows?
> 
> but
> 
> it'll be different


Doing some framing

I've got a ton of pics from living at the cabin







Might as well put 'em on some walls

Maybe peddle some at my high end junk shop outlets
(they're prolly as tired of my avian abodes as I am)

Like the furniture, the live edge frames are a bit tricky on the corners



Might tackle mirrors....might


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Doing some framing
> 
> I've got a ton of pics from living at the cabin
> 
> View attachment 226166View attachment 226169
> 
> View attachment 226170
> 
> View attachment 226171
> 
> Might as well put 'em on some walls
> 
> Maybe peddle some at my high end junk shop outlets
> (they're prolly as tired of my avian abodes as I am)
> 
> Like the furniture, the live edge frames are a bit tricky on the corners
> 
> View attachment 226175
> 
> Might tackle mirrors....might


Mirrors that use some of the avian abode techniques sound good to me.


----------



## Gary O'

The sun shines
The clouds rain

The garden grows

Strawberries are comin' on





Same with greens




Green onions....can never be enough


----------



## Gary O'

We have a load of greens
I mean a load!

Asked my lady.....'sooooo, lotsa salad?'

She says one word;

*'SMOOTHIES!'*


----------



## Gary O'

A new adventure

I've got all these whimsically twisty roots

Wracking my brain as to what new wacky things to butcher.
Mirrors...yeah
Picture frames.....yeah

But

Right now I've settled on bird baths

Gotta be shallow

So

pie pans came to mind

We'll see

My first attempt at a tiny avian *infinity pool

*


----------



## Patricia

Gary O' said:


> The sun shines
> The clouds rain
> 
> The garden grows
> 
> Strawberries are comin' on
> 
> View attachment 226798
> 
> View attachment 226799
> 
> Same with greens
> 
> View attachment 226800
> 
> 
> Green onions....can never be enough
> 
> View attachment 226801


Oh wow!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> A new adventure
> 
> I've got all these whimsically twisty roots
> 
> Wracking my brain as to what new wacky things to butcher.
> Mirrors...yeah
> Picture frames.....yeah
> 
> But
> 
> Right now I've settled on bird baths
> 
> Gotta be shallow
> 
> So
> 
> pie pans came to mind
> 
> We'll see
> 
> My first attempt at a tiny avian *infinity pool
> 
> View attachment 227144*
> 
> View attachment 227145
> 
> View attachment 227146


Mrs. O' will be snagging that to use as a fruit bowl on the dining room table!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Mrs. O' will be snagging that to use as a fruit bowl on the dining room table!


Oh....you're so bad
(that's actually a great idea)


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Mrs. O' will be snagging that to use as a fruit bowl on the dining room table!


If I lived nearby, that thing would already be on my table as we speak. I love the idea. Wouldn't they be lovely holding glass or glazed ceramic bowls?


----------



## Patricia

Gary O' said:


> We have a load of greens
> I mean a load!
> 
> Asked my lady.....'sooooo, lotsa salad?'
> 
> She says one word;
> 
> *'SMOOTHIES!'*


You seem better prepared than most for the food shortage.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> If I lived nearby, that thing would already be on my table as we speak. I love the idea. Wouldn't they be lovely holding glass or glazed ceramic bowls?


or maybe a crystal ball.


----------



## Gary O'

Patricia said:


> You seem better prepared than most for the food shortage.


Gotta give credit to my lady

Other than the garden, she buys what's on sale or closeout....and makes it work.
Lotsa things work in smoothies 

Me? I've got toilet paper covered
A major requirement......due to some of those smoothies


----------



## Sliverfox

Don't know if  you & your wife attend  craft shows,, flea markets?

The big glass bowls that were popular   from  60s  am seeing  them turned into garden  ornaments.

I can picture blue bowl in one of  those  for bird bath.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Wouldn't they be lovely holding glass or glazed ceramic bowls?


Thinking glass.....maybe cut glass
Heading to the thrift store


----------



## Gary O'

Patricia said:


> You seem better prepared than most for the food shortage.





Gary O' said:


> Gotta give credit to my lady
> 
> Other than the garden, she buys what's on sale or closeout....and makes it work.
> Lotsa things work in smoothies


I bit of an added note;

A few times while shopping she's mentioned 'I'm never paying *THAT *price!'

That's when I say.....'no, you won't.....if you don't buy it now'


----------



## Gary O'

So, my old boss and his wife came down from up north
We went out for dinner
Great time
Lotsa good and crazy memories from that little corporation

Man, losing a few years of contact sure makes a difference
He's now a shriveled old man

Anyway, they're on their way to Reno for a meeting
He's some sorta honcho in *The Optimist Club*
I mentioned the unsettling correlation with being an optimist in Reno....


----------



## Sliverfox

Is this one  too deep?

Hmm?  can you make a 'hot pad' with  the bits of wood you have?
The live edge might  work ,,using left overs  from other  projects?
Am thinking   piece of wood the size of small cutting  board.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Is this one too deep?


Hard to say

Hit a few thrift stores
Not seeing much in glass or ceramic

Kinda settled on baskets

Still playing with designs

(sorry about the dim pics....not iPhone savvy...background sucks too) 







I'd put more effort into pics, but not happy yet

This basket isn't ideal

May shop legit craft stores 

or online


----------



## Sliverfox

I think son will be taking us couple of flea markets.
Maybe I'll see those decorative yard  things made  with old  glass.

Camera will be in my big purse with me.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Hard to say
> 
> Hit a few thrift stores
> Not seeing much in glass or ceramic
> 
> Kinda settled on baskets
> 
> Still playing with designs
> 
> (sorry about the dim pics....not iPhone savvy...background sucks too)
> 
> View attachment 227184
> 
> View attachment 227185
> 
> View attachment 227186
> 
> I'd put more effort into pics, but not happy yet
> 
> This basket isn't ideal
> 
> May shop legit craft stores
> 
> or online


Getting closer.....


----------



## Gary O'

I'm getting used to this one.....maybe



but


looking for a deeper one


----------



## RadishRose

Actually those roots can be a stand or a holder for anything. be it a fruit bowl, a garden globe... what about a planter? 

 If you could just set the ceramic pot or plastic pot or whatever you like into the stand that you've made for it out of the roots and let them fill it with a plant .

I'd want the vessel to be as simple and natural as possible, to compliment the natural holder. Baskets are a pretty good idea I think, but not thrift store stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I'm getting used to this one.....maybe
> 
> View attachment 227215
> 
> but
> 
> 
> looking for a deeper one


No, not deeper I am thinking. I want to see that base. JMO


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I'd want the vessel to be as simple and natural as possible, to compliment the natural holder. Baskets are a pretty good idea I think, but not thrift store stuff.


I'm getting there with that


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> If you could just set the ceramic pot or plastic pot or whatever you like into the stand that you've made for it out of the roots *and let them fill it with a plant*


Yeah


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> If I lived nearby, that thing would already be on my table as we speak. I love the idea. Wouldn't they be lovely holding glass or glazed ceramic bowls?


Keep revisiting the thrift stores.  You’ll find a variety.  I saw some hand thrown pottery that would have worked.  Actually there were lots of things I could be creative with but that stage of life is over.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Keep revisiting the thrift stores. You’ll find a variety. I saw some hand thrown pottery that would have worked.


Yeah, my lady rifles thru the thrift shops
I really don't have the desire for it
Neither do I care for garage sales

But

On the rare occasion I can be seen at those places


----------



## Meanderer

I've missed this whole birdbath venture, up to now!  I like the pie pan idea the best....."Far Out!"


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I'm leavin' the bowl thing alone for a bit, since;
1. I don't have any twisty twirly roots to cradle a bowl
(gotta make another trip to the cabin)
and
2. I can't seem to get the one outa my lady's grip

Sooooo

Moving on to other stuff

Like a tiny avian cabana situation
Here's a roughed in version
I've ordered some cocktail umbrellas for the 'table' (of which is the disk from the hole saw cutout)



I did manage to cram the pie pan (infinity pool) into some curvy roots
So the little guys can quench their tiny thirsts


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

I'm always homesick for the cabin

but

Man!

Down here gardens grow!

Up there was a battle 24/7
cold
critters
snow
ice
bugs (bugs would come in clouds)
I kinda had fun when going to the meadow during the grasshopper season
I'd stroll thru the grass and raise my arms
The grass would come alive, and those little beasties would fill the air 

Anyway

Things are quite lush down here



Can't wait for the sugar (snap) peas to ripen
I so love those






aaaand
we've got more to plant



Trouble is
all three freezers are full

Hope she's not considering canning
done that
not a fan


----------



## Blessed

That is a beautiful garden! Mrs Gary must love you so much for building her raised bed.  It is a joy to just go out to your own garden and get what you would like for dinner.

When winter comes get back to us and tell us if that fresh canned produce or fruit was not worth it. You will change your mind.


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> hen winter comes get back to us and tell us if that fresh canned produce or fruit was not worth it. You will change your mind.


Yeah...I know

dagnabbit


----------



## Sliverfox

Didn't see any fancy glass  crafts at  farmer's market.
Bird mansion


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## Jules

@Sliverfox   I like that roof on the middle house.


----------



## Sliverfox

Isn't that a spark plug for the perch?

There at least two of the huge ones, both well over $100!

I wonder how many were bought  for use at  large lake front homes.


----------



## Gary O'

Very little progress on my new bird 'thing' adventure

I've learned a few things on this prototype 
Guess that's why they call it 'work in progress'



Anyway

the garden beckons


----------



## Sliverfox

So you planted  strawberry plants with the onions?

My 'bright' idea of using  truck bed liner  for  garden isn't  going as I hoped.
There must be something in its make up that is killing my  tomato plants.

There are green tomatoes  forming  but plants leaves are  twisting , looking dry.


----------



## Tommy

Your garden looks GREAT Gary!  How are your grape vines coming along?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> So you planted strawberry plants with the onions?


No
the strawberries are in a bed of their own

Mustard greens, onions, radishes, snap (sweet) peas
squash
buncha other stuff
Don't ask me what anything else is
I just make boxes and haul dirt


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> How are your grape vines coming along?


They're on their own for a bit
Gonna let 'em run awhile
Then train 'em on the steel tubes


----------



## Blessed

I just have to ask, are you going grapes for fresh fruit or for making jams and jellies.  Are they different?


----------



## Gary O'

Did a lota running around today, but did manage to shore up the raised/caged bed.

Had to have a caged garden up at the cabin.
Brought one down to our house in town for the front (cats)

Saw that the bottom (floor) of the box was sagging
Flipped it over and added more framing/structure



A bit more 6 mix soil and it'll be ready for my lady

Here it is open



and closed


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> I just have to ask, are you going grapes for fresh fruit or for making jams and jellies. Are they different?


These are concord
table grapes
I love 'em 


Oh, there is one seedless Thompson

I make sure my lady dedicates most her canning time to strawberry jam
My fave


----------



## Blessed

I know your lady appreciates you making it so easy to garden.  Of course, you also reap the benefits but it would be difficult for her to do on her own.  I hope to have my son and his friends build me a couple of beds next year. Gardening is just not for the produce etc. but also for the simple joy of watching things grow, providing purpose and beauty to your world.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> I make sure my lady dedicates most her canning time to strawberry jam
> My fave


----------



## Gary O'

Hot spell
90s across the board
Too hot to work outside in the afternoon

Love summers here, though
Cools in the evening
Shut things up in the morn and the house stays cool all day
Didn't hurt to blow a few feet of insulation into the attic last summer

Dining mostly outa the garden

Smoothies for breakfast and dessert
Mostly greens and weird veggies with a couple bananas thrown in for sweet
Toss in some yogurt and a couple spoons of turmeric
Blend up with ice
*GOOOOOD!*

 Not much left of this batch of currents
They sure taste better than the wild currents up at the cabin





I s/be training those grapes in a week or two



Heh, I made a miscalculation
Thought the onions were mine
for green onions
They're not
My lady wants big onions


BIG
SWEET
ONIONS

Now I know
But only after telling my buds to pick some

I'll be in the shop


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Heh, that so reminds me of an old poster of mine


----------



## Gary O'

The day was going so well.....

woman, working in her garden
me, weed eating

dashed to the store for more dirt

We both jumped into the pool
life...is good

Dried off on the lounges
talked about how beautiful the day was

Got our new upgrade modem in the mail

went to install it

slid the TV stand/console forward
It's heavy
I designed/built it



It tilted
I grabbed at it
....more like flailed at it
it crashed forward
the TV crashed forward
The modem, the router, DVD player, the Roku box, a hundred DVDs
...crashed forward

cursing

picked it all up
put it all back together
The TV picture looks like a bad horror movie scene

Wally world
$278
Better pic, sharper def

Tired
spent

messages from computer folks
'yer not hooked up'

foraging for passwords

wife and I fiddled around with it all for what seems the afternoon

everything now works
don't really know why

I'll be going to the dump tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer

Life happens......


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> The day was going so well.....
> 
> woman, working in her garden
> me, weed eating
> 
> dashed to the store for more dirt
> 
> We both jumped into the pool
> life...is good
> 
> Dried off on the lounges
> talked about how beautiful the day was
> 
> Got our new upgrade modem in the mail
> 
> went to install it
> 
> slid the TV stand/console forward
> It's heavy
> I designed/built it
> 
> View attachment 229406
> 
> It tilted
> I grabbed at it
> ....more like flailed at it
> it crashed forward
> the TV crashed forward
> The modem, the router, DVD player, the Roku box, a hundred DVDs
> ...crashed forward
> 
> cursing
> 
> picked it all up
> put it all back together
> The TV picture looks like a bad horror movie scene
> 
> Wally world
> $278
> Better pic, sharper def
> 
> Tired
> spent
> 
> messages from computer folks
> 'yer not hooked up'
> 
> foraging for passwords
> 
> wife and I fiddled around with it all for what seems the afternoon
> 
> everything now works
> don't really know why
> 
> I'll be going to the dump tomorrow


Gary,

Sorry to hear of your troubles.

The saddest part of the whole story was that you had to run to the store for more dirt!

Imagine living in a world where we buy dirt or maybe it's considered real estate. 

Glad everything worked out and is back to normal.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> The saddest part of the whole story was that you had to run to the store for more dirt!


It ain't cheap no more


----------



## Gary O'

Y'know, sometime early century (2004?)
We bought our first flatscreen 
Skinny thing
Maybe 36" screen or 42" (can't recall)
But heavy
$1000

Now?
This 50" is so light, so clear, bright, great definition
For $278
Talk about supply and demand
Proves, once again, to me.......don't buy the newest out.
Thought about an OLED.......priced 'em.......rethought


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> We have a load of greens
> I mean a load!
> 
> Asked my lady.....'sooooo, lotsa salad?'
> 
> She says one word;
> 
> *'SMOOTHIES!'*


Had the smoothie of smoothies this morn
Lotsa blue berries
Silk almond milk
Tons of greens and weird veggies
Ice, of course

was like a liquid blueberry cheesecake


----------



## Gary O'

OK
Yesterday the breakfast was the smoothie of smoothies

Today?

Its antitheses 

Took to gulps

Almost threw up in my mouth

Wife sez 'use the spoon'

I say 'to scoop it into the sink?'

It's been several minutes now
my lip is still involuntarily curling just thinking about it 

Heh...she didn't finish hers either


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Started prepping the siding to paint this barn

Paint seems to dress up any old house

We'll see

Took those shittys......'xcuse me.....shutters off






Interesting stuff under 'em
Hate to make wasps homeless....yeah, right

Going with a med/dark green
*Eastern Bamboo* its called

Dressing up this cave will be the challenge of challenges


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe this is a job for "Shutterguy"!








This style would look nice in white.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Started prepping the siding to paint this barn
> 
> Paint seems to dress up any old house
> 
> We'll see
> 
> Took those shittys......'xcuse me.....shutters off
> 
> 
> View attachment 229890
> 
> 
> View attachment 229891
> Interesting stuff under 'em
> Hate to make wasps homeless....yeah, right
> 
> Going with a med/dark green
> *Eastern Bamboo* its called
> 
> Dressing up this cave will be the challenge of challenges



Eastern Bamboo could become a problem.


----------



## Meanderer

....as long as you are not Bamboozled!


----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'  Are you planning on replacing the shutters with your own "signature" ones?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Are you planning on replacing the shutters with your own "signature" ones?


Well, for the longest time I was
Then changed to a wide trim around the windows
Now, as of just today, I switched to a thinnish black trim

This hue of green is a bit of a mystery to me
I think it looks pretty gorgeous......in the shade




In the sun, the yellow comes thru a tad too much for me





However, it's growing on me
We'll see if the black trim makes it pop enough

Heh, this heap pretty much has a clean palette, yard wise.

The house? Well, it is what it is

.....and it's gonna be whatever we do with it

It's a bit beyond major possibilities
Not aiming at curb appeal
Just not an eyesore

That's the challenge


----------



## Meanderer

I like the looks of that shade of green, and black shutters might go well with it!  Big improvement!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> I like the looks of that shade of green, and black shutters might go well with it! Big improvement!


Well, different day, different thoughts......

Painted the garden shed

My lady sez;
'Why do you want this house to 'pop'?
'Aren't we trying to make it blend into the trees, and not bring attention to it?'

'Woman....sometimes you get it sooooo right'

Heh, she pushes a bit when it comes to her stuff
I don't push back

However, she knows to not even suggest on anything of mine

But

this is 'our' house

we're a team on this

and I think she's so right

The garden shed is softer toned



Goin' with stained trim


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, if my memory serves me right, you didn't do much painting with colors at the cabin.  Most finishes were natural, clear or stained.  When you moved to town, maybe you were "color starved"?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, if my memory serves me right, you didn't do much painting with colors at the cabin. Most finishes were natural, clear or stained. When you moved to town, maybe you were "color starved"?May


 May be

My lady desired colors at the cabin, bright colors

Told her 'it's not Jamaica'

A side note;
Standing at the paint counter, Home Dopey
Rather comely youngish lady behind me
I turn to her
'Peeling paint off yer hands is quite fun'
She gets a sneery look on her face
'You should wear gloves'
Wanted to tell her 'these *are *my gloves'
But knew she wouldn't appreciate my attempt at humor

Some people just don't know what 'fun' is


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Well, I'm beat
My lady is beat

Haven't been this tired in awhile

It feels goooood

Almost done with painting the house, the shop, the shed

Saved the worst 'til last
Prune tree has grown into the chain link fence
with debris jammed 'tween the shop wall and the fence

aaaaand there's an unreachable place above the garden shed

I've got a plan for it all

we'll see

I'll take pics tomorrow when I can lift a phone


----------



## Sliverfox

Good luck tackling  the Prune tree 'jungle'.

Hope you are  dressed for war carrying  power saw, axe ,pruning saw.

I'd tell you   work safely but I know  how  my husband would  take care of that Prune tree.
When all else  would fail him ,,he'd fire up the backhoe .
It'd be bye Prune tree & whatever else  was in there.


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, didn't know plum trees have little barbs on 'em

Almost done

Speaking of 'done'

Temp in the shop is 105° F right now



....'nough said

I'll go back to work when it gets to 90

or

go get a couple Heath Bar blizzards 

Take a wild guess which I'm going to do


----------



## Sliverfox

I'd be settling  for a Blizzard.
Been so since I've had one forgot what I used to buy.

I think it had pecans,chocolate & caramel.
Too much sugar,,now settle  for a cup of vanilla ,soft serve ice cream.


----------



## Gary O'

We were sitting in the back yard, cooling off

Up comes a little fawn and her momma

Wondered when she was gonna drop

Lousy pics

Too beat to get the Nikon
iPhone and me don't get along








Just glad Bambie and momma are together

Hopefully get some better pics


----------



## Sliverfox

I've been surprised that we are seeing late fawns here in PA.
Most  usually  have lost their spots  by now.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Most usually have lost their spots by now.


So true

These town deer seem to have a different agenda
Way different than the black tails elsewhere


----------



## Gary O'

The painting is.....*DONE!*

And now the real work....the trim

These few pics are just a personal record
Too many things to address with this crate
Just before trim and after paint pics

Old paint



New paint, less crappy shutters







This little alleyway mocks me
Thinking wooden gate
Wooden walkway
Trellis




But, happy with the paint
Even the old garage/shop looks more decent




Resting on my laurels (hind end) tonight




Tomorrow?
Trim
After shop cleanup


----------



## Gary O'

It's 108° F in the shop right now
*'F'* as in..... *FREAKING HOT!*

I am *NOT* in my shop right now

Maybe 9p tonight

Maybe 6a tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, just a thought, but you could transform your "Alley" between your house and workshop into a kind of breezway Oasis!  No specifics....just a kind of "No Fry Zone"!
(Wooden gate & fencing, free style picnic  table with umbrellas & 2 chairs, Your cabin bathtub, or small pool etc.)...well maybe a few specifics.


----------



## Sliverfox

Dare I mention its 70* at 9:54 p.m.? 
It 65* in our bedroom.
Turned  the AC on about  7:30, tonight.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> ary, just a thought, but you could transform your "Alley" between your house and workshop into a kind of breezway Oasis!


We are on the same page on this

It'll be awhile
Got an empty yard to fill (I hate to mow)

And the front yard beckons
Thinking building a ledge, filling it with six mix dirt
and throwing in tallish wildflower seeds
Sunflowers, etc

But, yeah, yer right on

The front door is lacking a porch too

Lotsa possibilities

Gotta keep an eye on the budget
I don't really wish to spend much on this place
I tuck away $1000/mo
Whatever's left gets spent

That all may go to rot if I buy another place in the mountains


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> We are on the same page on this
> 
> It'll be awhile
> Got an empty yard to fill (I hate to mow)
> 
> And the front yard beckons
> Thinking building a ledge, filling it with six mix dirt
> and throwing in tallish wildflower seeds
> Sunflowers, etc
> 
> But, yeah, yer right on
> 
> The front door is lacking a porch too
> 
> Lotsa possibilities
> 
> Gotta keep an eye on the budget
> I don't really wish to spend much on this place
> I tuck away $1000/mo
> Whatever's left gets spent
> 
> That all may go to rot if I buy another place in the mountains


_That cool green paint job is crying out..."Oasis"!_


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Dare I mention its 70* at 9:54 p.m.?
> It 65* in our bedroom.
> Turned the AC on about 7:30, tonight.


Yeah, it's cooling here too
It'll be 62 F by morning
No AC here
Just floor fans
We open it all up 'bout now
And button things up by sunup
The house remains cool


----------



## Gary O'

One of the benefits of a vegetable garden, are the blossoms

Even a plant with the ignominious name of *'squash'* will beget a rather gorgeous flower







Heh, I never let an onion get to maturity (I so love green onions)
So, I didn't know they also, if given the time, give rise to a bit of glory


----------



## Gary O'

Thought yesterday was hot

It's 112°F in the shop right now

The house is low 80s

Scrapped the day and went to the movies and library

Did manage to do a couple things

One was crawling around in the crawl space
Been meaning to do that
Looks lovely under there
Beams and posts are in good shape
Even the black plastic is newish looking
Plumbing is wrapped and dry
Drainpipes are dry
Ample room

Happy


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> One of the benefits of a vegetable garden, are the blossoms
> 
> Even a plant with the ignominious name of *'squash'* will beget a rather gorgeous flower
> 
> View attachment 231738
> 
> View attachment 231740
> 
> View attachment 231741
> 
> Heh, I never let an onion get to maturity (I so love green onions)
> So, I didn't know they also, if given the time, give rise to a bit of glory
> 
> View attachment 231739


Lovely photos! Whenever we have squash flowers, I like to dip them in flour and fry them. They are so delicious!


----------



## Gary O'

Started the wood framing





This siding will give me trouble

I'll need to shim and caulk


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> We are on the same page on this
> 
> It'll be awhile
> Got an empty yard to fill (I hate to mow)
> 
> And the front yard beckons
> Thinking building a ledge, filling it with six mix dirt
> and throwing in tallish wildflower seeds
> Sunflowers, etc
> 
> But, yeah, yer right on
> 
> The front door is lacking a porch too
> 
> Lotsa possibilities
> 
> Gotta keep an eye on the budget
> I don't really wish to spend much on this place
> I tuck away $1000/mo
> Whatever's left gets spent
> 
> That all may go to rot if I buy another place in the mountains


i would rather shovel snow than mow!


----------



## Gary O'

fatboy said:


> i would rather shovel snow than mow!


I can't bring myself to argue with that.....as least right now

Then again, if memory serves.....

There's a Jeep under there somewhere


----------



## Gary O'

Best laid plans......

Gonna be a day in the shop

Rain all day
Been so long I forgot what it's like
Guess I'll be wearing a shirt of some kind today

Even my flying friends are grounded



The rotten black mold filled old house cattycorner to us just sold
(I'm forever grateful, now my lady can put the *'let's buy it and fix it up'* eternal suggestion to rest)


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Gonna be a day in the shop
> 
> Rain all day


Got a respite

Finished the wood framing on the first side



Heh, the easy (low) one was the most tricky

Not a fan of lap siding

The window frame wasn't very forgiving

but

things worked out

Had to cut/lay a thin strip of the cedar framing to make it come together





There's gonna be a ton of finish work


----------



## FastTrax

Gary O' wow I mean just wow. Anywho are you into CB radio? Your crib would be the perfect spot for DX.


----------



## Gary O'

FastTrax said:


> are you into CB radio?


No, but got some buds that're quite serious with their ham setups


----------



## Gary O'

Lotsa smoke today
53 wild fires in the area

Drove up to the cabin

Things are tinder dry
Not good

Met what could by me little bud

He popped up on the wood pile



and came a runnin'



It's probably him
Looking kinda raggedy


----------



## Gary O'

Gonna be dining on Zukes and yellow crooks in a few days now







It's good eatin' time


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> Gonna be dining on Zukes and yellow crooks in a few days now
> 
> View attachment 233249
> 
> View attachment 233250View attachment 233251
> 
> 
> 
> It's good eatin' time


Mrs. Tommy has tried two new zucchini recipes recently.  The first was a zucchini lasagna (w/ ground beef) and the second a chicken zucchini casserole.  Both were surprisingly good!


----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes it's good to step away from the project

I'm done with the initial wood framing of the windows and doors of the house and shop

Walking by a trouble spot, I noticed I made more of a job of things than I should've

Lap siding gives me fits at times
Heh, instead of fitting a slim piece of wood on top of the frame, all I needed to do was put the slim piece on first, then the 2nd (bottom) piece and a wider one over it all



A lesson I may never learn, is to step back, cool my jets, refigure

I blame it on fatigue
I tend to power thru things when I'm overtired


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Sometimes it's good to step away from the project
> 
> I'm done with the initial wood framing of the windows and doors of the house and shop
> 
> Walking by a trouble spot, I noticed I made more of a job of things than I should've
> 
> Lap siding gives me fits at times
> Heh, instead of fitting a slim piece of wood on top of the frame, all I needed to do was put the slim piece on first, then the 2nd (bottom) piece and a wider one over it all
> 
> View attachment 233459
> 
> A lesson I may never learn, is to step back, cool my jets, refigure
> 
> I blame it on fatigue
> I tend to power thru things when I'm overtired


I think it is a greeeeeeat job! We all have those things that pop up just when were done we could have done differently.  With me it is in the kitchen, sometimes I forget to add something when I am cooking, I always burn the first pan of cookies.  I am happy that I have finally gotten better at avoiding a burn or cut. LOL Tried a new quiche, added a few things, no recipe.  It is in the oven now, we shall see?


----------



## Meanderer

Baking can be a mystery.......!


----------



## Sliverfox

With an  over flowing  batch of Summer squash, one gets creative  with recipes.
Using  scalloped potato base ,, add  thin sliced yellow squash in layers, with grated   cheese , bit of onion,  chicken broth & top with bread  crumbs.
Bake at 350* till potatoes are done.

Am not fond of blue berries,, am  happy with 2  recipes I stumbled upon for them .
One is the zucchini blue berry bread, the other peach /blue berry pie.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> One is the zucchini blue berry bread


My lady will be making* lots* of zucchini bread
Lots


----------



## IKE

The house looks real good you do good work bro.......I'm thinking that if you were around way back in the day I bet you'd have won the bid on the Ark contract not Noah.


----------



## Aprilbday12

Gary O' said:


> ...a bit more on this;
> 
> Took a overnighter up to Bend to attend the first mentor session for my grandson
> Quite the honor
> Wunna the nicer motels, a La Quinta (pronounced luhkeenta, I found out) Inn
> Big firm soft bed
> Caughtup on all the nekid and scared and now shivering in a hut episodes
> 
> Their complimentary breakfast was more than pastries and fruit
> You could make yer own waffle
> Had the world’s greatest waffle iron
> I
> Am a waffle slut
> Turnsout I can still consume six of ‘em
> Prollymore if I woulda laid down
> 
> The coffee in the waffle feeding room was delicious
> The coffee upstairs in our room was made by wunna those tiny pouch things…not good…for tea maybe, not coffee
> 
> Handy location
> Wallyworld was across the street
> We’djust missed the rainbow people caravan
> A fellow retiree I’d met in the McD coffee line up told me the entire parking lot was overflowing with ‘em last week
> Right here I’d like to personally thank Sam Walton for his far reaching foresight in establishing a sorta KOA (Kooks Of America) haven
> Anyway
> They did manage to leave a dozen heaping vehicles that wasn’t gonna make it the entire way to Madras, Oregon’s eclipse epicenter, along with some stragglers willing to lag behind and rifle thru what their fellow ‘bow folks so generously cast to their rest stop parking lot
> 
> Glad to be home
> Never so glad
> Worth it for my grandson
> 
> Nobody else
> 
> Gained two lbs


“Waffle slut”


----------



## Aprilbday12

Gary O' said:


> We get a lot of feathered friends stopping by here
> Used to just go ‘whazzat?’
> But starting to identify their sounds and songs and actually match them up
> 
> Of course my prize pic is of a baldy that perched in a tree 100 feet from the cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat there for two straight days
> Began to get concerned
> but
> The morning of the third day he flew off after I started the genny to draw water


Powerful picture!


----------



## Aprilbday12

Gary O' said:


> No shower
> 
> We do use the trough in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meadow warms the water...sorta
> then let ol' sol dry ya
> I'll talk about this later
> gonna be on the road a couple days
> 
> oh, we go to the city once a week in summer
> once a month in winter
> it's a 100 mi round trip


So, what about winter? No shower? Not judging at all because I’ve gone without a shower for 3 days in the winter time.


----------



## Aprilbday12

Gary O' said:


> We moved here the very next day after I retired…
> 
> I plan on this thread to be quite lengthy
> Mainly,my thought is to use this as a secondary place to park my jottings and thoughts in regard to our cabin build and the actual move to the cabin, off grid.
> It’ll be another book one day
> But I’m in no rush
> Comments,questions are encouraged
> 
> Anyway
> We bought our land back in ‘99
> The first few years we’d sneak away (250 mi south) when we could, and gently clear the land in places for our cabins, utility buildings and places for our vehicles
> We tried getting there in winter, but found snowshoeing in four feet of snow a bit more arduous than we cared to experience more than once
> 
> I cannot create a design on paper
> The angles so vivid in my mind do not readily transfer from brain to nib
> So
> I build scale models to prove structural, practical and esthetic thoughts
> We’ve maintained one rigid rule, and what has become our religion, to not use huge equipment or other folk’s help in preparing our place
> Here’ssome pics of the model and actual build;


Brilliant


----------



## Gary O'

Aprilbday12 said:


> So, what about winter? No shower?


Did the 'pot bath' thing
One pot, scalding hot bath water
2nd pot scalding hot rinse water

Wash as far as possible
then
wash possible

We did this together of a morn
Shared wash water (not wash cloths)
Taking turns scrubbing each other's backs

Shared rinse water

Heh, there's clean, then...there's cabin clean

Also, found out if you set a gallon milk jug out in the sun, it'll get quite hot
.....and makes a good pour over tool
But that's in summer

Did the trough bath once in winter
but
just that one time

darn near froze off possible


----------



## Meanderer

David McCullough’s Writing Shed








"Here is a description of the shed from an interview McCullough did in _The Paris Review_."

_"Nothing good was ever written in a large room,” David McCullough says,   and so his own office has been reduced to a windowed shed in the   backyard of his Martha’s Vineyard home. Known as “the bookshop,” the   shed does not have a telephone or running water. Its primary contents   are a Royal typewriter, a green banker’s lamp, and a desk, which   McCullough keeps control over by “flushing out” the loose papers after   each chapter is finished. The view from inside the bookshop is of a   sagging barn surrounded by pasture. To keep from being startled,   McCullough asks his family members to whistle as they approach the shed   where he is writing."_


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> David McCullough’s Writing Shed


That so reminds me of another writer
Even did a poster on him


----------



## Sliverfox

Like the idea of a writing shed.
Spend  time with 2  ladies from local historical society  last week.

Donated 2 old family  books to them.
Asked me to  get the  family trees in order &  to write  down  family stories.

I hope to start that after I get  my tomato sauces, canning  done.

My friend who is trying to recover from back surgery  will help me.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Like the idea of a writing shed


Me too
I fancy myself a word butcher
The reading of what I put to ink and paper isn't for everyone, but I so enjoy it.
And when it comes, it comes fast
Much like speeding thru the curves of a country road
with the throttle stuck
Hard to keep up with the keystrokes

Turns out, I can write anywhere, anytime 

Somewhat frustrating for my lady

She'll start jabbering away about something, and I'll look up
....with a blank stare

'Oh.... yer writing'


----------



## Sliverfox

Seems I do a lot of my story thinking  when  in the kitchen or trying to fall asleep.

I don't think anyone  has invented a device that can  hook into  your thoughts / memories?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Seems I do a lot of my story thinking when in the kitchen or trying to fall asleep.
> 
> I don't think anyone has invented a device that can hook into your thoughts / memories?


I have found myself jotting thoughts down
.....only to, later, try to figure out what I was thinking


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> Seems I do a lot of my story thinking  when  in the kitchen or trying to fall asleep.
> 
> I don't think anyone  has invented a device that can  hook into  your thoughts / memories?


I hope not!


----------



## Sliverfox

RadishRose ,,, have those thoughts often?


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> RadishRose ,,, have those thoughts often?


Unfortunately.........


----------



## Sliverfox

@ RadishRose???
 Hmmm,, Do we need to get you help  about  those  thoughts?


----------



## Gary O'

Finished with the finish work (for now)

Moving on to the shop (garage) door
I have a love/hate thing with overhead doors

Since this garage will never go back to being a garage, I'm building doors accordingly

Much like the shop doors up at the cabin



Heh, this old garage is listing a few degrees
It'll be a bit of a challenge to shim and angle cut the trim/casing, yet make it where one doesn't get dizzy looking at it

Especially since this door will be mostly for aesthetics





As for practical application, I'd like a smaller entry in winter.

I intend to have four bifold sections
The outer sections will be dead bolted closed, but can be opened in summer

The overhead will remain, but won't be seen


----------



## Gary O'

This project prolly isn't of interest to anybody but me
However, since it's my 'diary', I'm logging the progress of the shop door.

My conundrum is the notable list of this old crate I call my shop.
It lists port side (looking out from the shop) most prominently
Approx 3.5" in an 8 ft span
Probably from some seismic activity a few decades ago
It's not going anywhere
It's solid
Just tweaked a bit 

The 2x4 I have standing is on the bubble



My challenge will be to design and place my doors, hinges and all, to not show that list so obviously

I have initial thoughts
I won't say, just here, until I cut (ruin) a couple boards and fit them in a manner that hides it all on initial glance


----------



## Gary O'

Did the framework rough in
Not unhappy
Taking it a half bubble at a time with each of four sections



Trim work will cover a lot of sins

Meanwhile, my lady is attempting a bumper crop

Cantaloupe are not cold weather plants

Planted a few weeks ago

so

we'll see


----------



## Meanderer

He wants to shoot an antelope with a cantaloupe?


----------



## Gary O'

Veggies are.....ON
Our tomatoes really suck this year

But

Everthing else is filling our plates


----------



## Gary O'

Closing in on finishing the door from hell

Lotsa not so little niggly things to address while in full stride

Not unhappy.....yet

One more panel and I'm done



Glad they fold as planned


----------



## Gary O'

Bambi and momma showed up tonight

Just saw what looked to be a fawn ear

Got the Nikon






Momma not too far away


----------



## Gary O'

The garden of eatin' is filling our plates





Even the late planted cantaloupe are showing signs of maturity


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tommy

Gary, that new shop door is gorgeous!!


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Gary, that new shop door is gorgeous!!


One more (telltale) panel
Heh, undetermined issues have popped up helter skelter like
I knew there'd be issues
Always is when working with things outa plumb
But, this one's been 'special'

Thanks, brother


----------



## Geezer Garage

Yup, make it out of sqare and twisted so it will fit right. Been there. Door looks great.


----------



## Gary O'

Geezer Garage said:


> Yup, make it out of sqare and twisted so it will fit right. Been there. Door looks great.


I know you know that one, Geez
Yer stuff is impeccable 
Yer a master craftsman
Me
I'm a wood butcher
Trial and error
*'Well, that didn't work'*
After a few decades things do come together without too many setbacks
But
There's been some expensive hard knocks along the way


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, the poser is
Will the horizontal pieces on the last panel line up with the adjoining panels 

I tacked the panel on the left to prove it out, and to give me some rework/adjustment wiggle room




There may be some cursing....


----------



## Gary O'

Done




Gary O' said:


> There may be some cursing....


Minimal cussing

Still got a couple things to tweak, but it's done


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> This project prolly isn't of interest to anybody but me
> However, since it's my 'diary', I'm logging the progress of the shop door.
> 
> My conundrum is the notable list of this old crate I call my shop.
> It lists port side (looking out from the shop) most prominently
> Approx 3.5" in an 8 ft span
> Probably from some seismic activity a few decades ago
> It's not going anywhere
> It's solid
> Just tweaked a bit
> 
> The 2x4 I have standing is on the bubble
> 
> View attachment 234036
> 
> My challenge will be to design and place my doors, hinges and all, to not show that list so obviously
> 
> I have initial thoughts
> I won't say, just here, until I cut (ruin) a couple boards and fit them in a manner that hides it all on initial glance


AS my Canuck carpenter ex would say:
"She crook".


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, what a grand door you have made!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, what a grand door you have made!


Thank you, Jim
I'm not unhappy with it

Gonna hold off on any big projects for awhile

Painting the place and this door has pretty much filled this summer

Guess that's what those tiny avian abodes are for
My inventory is quite low (down to one on the shelf)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, you are sooo "going to enjoy" those doors this Winter!


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Veggies are.....ON
> Our tomatoes really suck this year
> 
> But
> 
> Everthing else is filling our plates


This afternoon my lady fixed a mess o' crook neck
Been waitin' for this since last summer

I don't know the recipe
Sumpm 'bout;
a bit of oil
a sprinkle of garlic (powder?)
toss on some parmesan
put it in the oven for a few minutes
(no I don't know the temp......as long as she knows I'm good)

*WOOOOO DOGGIES!*
Makes ya wanna fall down and scream!

Had to take a pic halfway thru the meal
(to remind her next summer)


----------



## Gary O'

Did the final tweaking on the door

Heh, this is *NOT *a security door
mostly aesthetics 

Did some cobbling
The word 'cobbling' should never be in the same sentence with 'aesthetics'

So, I hid most corrections on the inside

Happy with keeping most the corrected lists only viewable from the inside





Ran into a foreseeable issue
The latch would not keep the doors shut without some tension


I'm not into springs and things
So, just put a top latch to the inside

Had to add a 1/2" thick pad to center the receiving hole



Also, these cedar fence boards are only six feet long
(some sorta law about max fence height)
So, had to cobble
Added 24" pieces to the height
Bolstered that weak spot with support on the inside
It'd have been better to go vertical, but didn't want the added weight



Anyway
it's done
that's all the tweaking I plan on doing


----------



## Gary O'

Also, since the outermost doors are now secure
the center sections become the main access 
(my intent for winters)


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Also, since the outermost doors are now secure
> the center sections become the main access
> (my intent for winters)
> 
> View attachment 235596


Lookin' good!
Now, those garbage bins......


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> @ RadishRose???
> Hmmm,, Do we need to get you help  about  those  thoughts?


Nahhh... I'll be ok. Thanks anyway


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Now, those garbage bins......


There seems to be an echo 
.......bouncing from my lady's kitchen into this forum


----------



## Sliverfox

Will you enclose them to match the  doors or  move then out of  sight?

Was going to suggest placing them in the little alley way,, but noticed  house window there.
Don't want  stink  in the house.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Will you enclose them to match the doors or move then out of sight?


Good question
Had them in the back, but winter makes hauling 'em to the front a bit of a chore.
However, 'chores' are pretty much nonexistent here in town.....

Enclosing 'em sounds pretty good
Nice suggestion, Sli


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Was going to suggest placing them in the little alley way,, but noticed house window there.
> Don't want stink in the house.


There's no stink
It's required to have all trash in the can, bagged
And I'm good with that
I use the quality, no tear, quilted bags


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, Jim, that's pretty much what I built out at the cabin
To keep bears out
....actually to just slow them down a bit
(Nothing keeps bears out, nothing)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, while living at the cabin, how did you get rid of your garbage?  Were you the hauler?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, while living at the cabin, how did you get rid of your garbage? Were you the hauler?


Yeah, there was a relay station halfway to town.
I'd haul three 30gal cans about once every two months
$13

Recycle becomes a serious endeavor 

It gets tricky in winter

Funny how much burns up in a 55 gal drum with a little diesel and a gas kicker.
Not the most ecological procedure, but I thought it necessary

Drank a lot of juice
of which generates a lot of empty plastic juice jugs
Turns out, they smash up pretty flat in the vice

Heh, folks talk about 'living off the land' with no, or shallow thoughts of how to handle basic stuff

Very few try it
Even fewer stick it out


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Speaking of garbage
There's always poop
Two meals a day creates eventual urges

When we made our extended weekend trips to build the cabin, we'd just stroll out a ways, dig a hole

Once we moved there, that all changed
Didn't care to dig a pit
The water table was quite high

Reminds me of something I wrote early on in this thread;


Tedious things

or

What we do with you know what;


This is what I learned from a guy down the path that had been composting his family of five's 'stuff' for six years.

Build a bin

Approx four feet cubed

Posts in the corners and 3-4 inch wide by half inch thick boards

2-3 inch spacing

Initially leave one side open with one or two boards at the bottom.

Start with a generous layer of pine needles or the like.
A layer of straw on top of that does not hurt.

Empty your pail of you know what, including TP, and well...pee.
(no wipes, won't break down)
Pine needles and straw on top of that, about 2-3 inches.

Add boards as needed.

If you experience an odor, add more straw and needles.
(if you experience an odor after saaay a foot of pine needles and straw, change your dining habits or see a doctor)

Once the bin is full, proceed to the next bin and start the process anew.

Let the first bin 'rest' for 12 months.

Happy birthday, you now have compost.


Somebody told me to never mix in the urine, or I’ll learn the hard way


About the urine;

This 'compost' will not go into our garden.
Bushes, shrubs, maybe trees, if anything.
My intent is to just break down the 'stuff'.
So, the explanation of 'learning the hard way' prolly doesn't apply in our case.

I'm just getting somewhat weary of spending a goodly portion of whatever is left of my precious time here on irth boiling poopoo.
At first it was fascinating.
The lighting ceremony.
Stirring the caldron.
Tossing on more...and more.....and more fuel.
Not sure when tedium recognition took place, but, by end of winter the allure had transmuted to some kinda sordid monotony.

This led me to the quick and easy aspect of composting.

But

to extract urine from the other stuff, or to somehow divert the stream 'tween urges?
Not bloody likely.

Then again, if we were to be so bold as to use our loo-made urineized compost in our veggie garden after a year of resting, well, those fine neighbors down the path have been doing it for years now and they seem normal.....good color, no hair loss, good muscle tone....minimal itching....

But, like most aspects of living off grid, the very real things, procedures of day to day life, get rather nitty gritty.
None of it can be diverted or in some cases postponed.
This ain't Disney out here.
Even the simple task of bathing can be an adventure, especially in winter.

Back on topic;
I've never been a member of the white toilet bowl society, nor a proponent of the decorative hand towel display.
The one so ornate one is given to wiping their hands on their pants or flapping them dry to avert messing up the obvious feng shui of accoutremental aura.
Thing is, most of us, when on city water, never give where things go a second thought.
The only concern is when the water keeps running after flushing, causing your water bill to compete with your electric.
It's either accepting the fact that you must train all family members how to successfully jiggle the handle, busying yourself by looking at your facial flaws in the mirror until the water does in fact quit running, or just standing there, staring at the swirling eddy in the bowl, daring it to keep running,
or,
eventually lifting the tank lid, reaching into that mystical area and fixing the darn thing, feeling a bit heroic, showing everyone that you, you are the master of the house, you got this.

But,

When the outhouse becomes the facility, whatever you ingested just hours ago eventually becomes an ever present, heaping menace.
And the question looms, what on earth do we do with this, this festering mound of blind eels?

Having mastered cleansing these aging vessels of ours, and maintaining a controlled command of the laundry, especially thru the winter months, we are on task to turn these flourishing keester cakes into a form of harmless humus, of which we can merrily cast forth, back to muther irth...where it belongs.

Seems our society has taken the unglamorous facets of living and, for the most part, hidden them.
I mean how many of us (sans septic tanks) know where sewage goes?
Oh sure, we see the treatment plants, and have read about how everything gets converted to biodegradable glop,
but what about the really horrible stuff?
I do believe it's good...'xcuse me, necessary to git yer hands in it, see it, learn how to give it back to muther irth in a relative form of whence it came.
Same with garbage, another topic, but the same thing.
Some societies have no garbage, yet we (most of us) feel just fine about putting anything undesirable in a can because once a week a large noisy truck makes it all disappear.

I have too simple (lazy) of a mind to get into all this, but even us simple guys can take heed and comply with the nature...natural process of things.

Fresh notes on this;

Winter 2017

It snows here, lots

The compost bin is many paces from the cabin

I chose to devote my snow trekking energy to drawing water....many paces from the cabin.

So,

Back to burning

What I came to learn last winter was it takes considerable time to tend the barrel.

As much fun as churning the cauldron seems, it’s not one of my favorite pastimes.

This, our second year, I stayed on top of everything.
Water
Wood
Propane
Gas
Diesel
Food
Small building supplies, nails, screws, brackets
All stocked
All the time
No surprises
Winter has its own surprises, so it’s best to keep the odds of getting in a bind to a minimum.
Give yerself a running chance.

I incorporated poopail duty into my aggressive maintenance schedule.

Turns out, less burns quicker.

Every other day is around a quarter pail of moist paper, pine needles at the bottom, and eight meals worth of mud bunnies.

We gathered four pails of pine needles back in the fall.
Best ever at layering the bucket.
Much much better than sawdust.
Worried four pails wouldn’t be enough.
We have two pails left, and it’s, what, March?

Anyway, I’ll twist the old ashes with a farmer’s fork,
pour a cup of diesel/gas/used oil mix
fetch the bucket
dump it in the barrel
(temps at 0°F and below require the tapping of a hammer near the bottom of a tipped bucket)
twist that a bit with the fork
or, at low temps, poke heck outa it with the farmer’s fork
pour a generous amount of the volatile cocktail (2-3 cups…a tin can’s worth)
twist a sheet of newspaper, soak the end
light it
flick it into the barrel
run light heck, screaming FIRE! FIRE!
Jus’ kidding
Put the screen on
And go about yer other business for 20 minutes

Note;
If, for some reason, the barrel does not go ‘whoooosh!’
Do *NOT!* hang yer face over it to determine the matter
(...another thing I came to learn)
Jus’ do the pour, paper routine again
Best to treat the barrel like poking a cornered puma during this procedure.

Synopsis;
It takes around an hour to reduce raw alley apples into powder of grey poupon
when tending ever 20 minutes

Bon marché


----------



## Gary O'

Now that I'm 'tween major project, my lady showed me a chalk drawing her friend down the path from the cabin drew

Wants me to frame it
...with the live edge on the outside

Sooooo, I've gotta use a reverse procedure to match the corners 

There will be blood


----------



## RadishRose

Nice scene! I recognize your wife.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Nice scene! I recognize your wife.


Yeah, the lady did a good job

She's the one we dug out one winter
About four feet of snow with six to eight foot drifts

We were driving on 2-3 feet of ice/snow pack


----------



## Gary O'

Got a bit of good news

Recv'd a card in the mail from the city planning dept
Said we could bid on the vacant lot adjoining us
Said they can only sell it for market value
But the suggested price was ridiculously low

Naturally we submitted our bid
The lady on the other side of the lot, of which adjoins the same lot, bid a couple hundred bucks higher than ours
We bumped it $500
She backed out
Thing is, it's gonna be a 'restricted deed', meaning we can't plop a house on it and sell it...basically can't improve the lot, or turn around and sell it for much more.....or even sell it (we'll see all the particulars when we meet.
We don't care
It's more elbow room
I may put a shop on it, or a greenhouse of which we can
or just more garden.....much more 

We'll be ready with a cashier's check in hand in a few weeks (after all the planners give their OKs)


----------



## Sliverfox

My niece is across the street  which is as close as we want anybody.
Our lot is  9 acres.

She & her husband are  gone   all day working.
I don't even have her phone  number!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Got a bit of good news
> 
> Recv'd a card in the mail from the city planning dept
> Said we could bid on the vacant lot adjoining us
> Said they can only sell it for market value
> But the suggested price was ridiculously low
> 
> Naturally we submitted our bid
> The lady on the other side of the lot, of which adjoins the same lot, bid a couple hundred bucks higher than ours
> We bumped it $500
> She backed out
> Thing is, it's gonna be a 'restricted deed', meaning we can't plop a house on it and sell it...basically can't improve the lot, or turn around and sell it for much more.....or even sell it (we'll see all the particulars when we meet.
> We don't care
> It's more elbow room
> I may put a shop on it, or a greenhouse of which we can
> or just more garden.....much more
> 
> We'll be ready with a cashier's check in hand in a few weeks (after all the planners give their OKs)


Gee those restrictions seem pretty.....restrictive. You can't improve the property? Would a greenhouse be considered an improvement? I'll bet they'll collect taxes on it.

Well, I know you know what you're doing; I just don't know about such things. Congratulations!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gee those restrictions seem pretty.....restrictive. You can't improve the property? Would a greenhouse be considered an improvement?


They said I could put a shop or a greenhouse on the lot.....or something like that.
*Nothing *to live in.
We'll see, after all their depts sign off.
We really don't care
It just gives us a bit more separation between neighbors.
I'm thinking a small orchard...or flower garden


----------



## Gary O'

Got the frame done

I so wanted to capture the work in stages, but got so enmeshed in changing procedures midstream I neglected recording anything.
This chalk drawing requires glass
Glass is not my friend
Never been
Lotsa breakups

Sooooooo, I snuck up on this
Corners on live edge pieces are always tricky
But....introducing a glass pane (pain) just makes it that much more funner

The backing panel was approx 1/16th thicker than the pane
So, I shaved off a bit to frame the glass on the back with 2" strips of panel, to keep the glass pane tight (not too thight, but to not be loose and rattle around).
Then put the back panel over all that
Applying staples and screws along the edge
Tricky part was laying the drawing on the glass (topside down) in position to not hide the tip of the mountain and my lady's chin
(the drawing didn't give me much wiggle room)
I taped it
turned to see if it was right
everthing fell out
I coulda put it on some sorta backing/matting (white or colored sheet), but slogged forward, trusting my ability, not wanting to get all that involved, since I'd probably spill my coffee on it by the time I was almost done anyway

But

if came out





Happy with the matched corners too (there was blood)





My lady is happy

I'm happy

(more relieved than happy)


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Synopsis;
> It takes around an hour to reduce raw alley apples into powder of grey poupon
> when tending ever 20 minutes


I failed to mention the standing on three to four feet of snow/ice part

Tending involves bending in winter


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope the wild fires  aren't  licking at  your  door step.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Hope the wild fires aren't licking at your door step


So far, so good
Those trees up there are parched
Can't run a chainsaw....nor would I

Yeah, it's a hope


----------



## Gary O'

I feel a tad triumphant at the moment.

The shower drain has been slow....and getting slower

Hit it with the plunger, but no noticeable results

Finally unscrewed the stopper

Heh, there was a gloppy hairball gracing the pipe
A rather tight one
Not sure why* any *water got by

The drain design did its job of keeping it from traveling any further

Used the hemostats to ever so carefully drag it all out
Ended up with a glob the size of yer average roadkill

Proudly showed my lady

It wasn't the best move

I'll be in the shop


----------



## Gary O'

Our little harvest a few moments ago



So far, we're keeping pace with the garden in picking and eating
....with a bit of shredding of the kale and other greens for soups this winter

aaaand

a rather large jar of my sweet pickles from my sweet lady


----------



## Sliverfox

Now you made me  hungry!

I think I over watered the   yellow squash,, some are dead.

Canning is on hold till we get the hot water heater repaired.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> I think I over watered the yellow squash,, some are dead


Now *THAT'S *a tragedy!
Love those yellow squash

It seems we may have cross pollinated some zukes and pumpkins 
It's a we'll see thing
These pumpkins are the tiny variety
Not sure why we even planted 'em 

Heh
'Squash'
What a word
My longtime childhood buddy ate some horrific stuff, growing up

We both tended a country school
We all brought our lunches
Sometimes we traded sandwiches
Not with him.....ever
He'd have things like a canning jar of cooked squash

Then there was this kid that had some weird breakfasts
We discovered this one day when he got dumped off at school
He opened the door
then commenced to heave alphabet soup all over the floor
We gathered around him and his breakfast, patting him on the back
Then somebody said, 'Hey, I can spell my name!'

fun times


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

I can't believe it

Not sure what the days needed for growing cantaloupes 
....maybe 90 days here
We planted them late
Danged if they ain't gettin' ripe



There's a bunch right behind it like this



Kale is still comin'




Crooks too





No complaints


----------



## Sliverfox

Planting cantaloupe seeds was ssort of  ,,"let's see if they grow", idea?

I had some sweet potatoes  that were hiding in the kitchen.
One had sprouts on it,,,,' Hmm,,I wonder??'

Planted  the sprouting part in with the  Summer squash.
Its growing.
I don't expect to see anthing but  leaves from it  .


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Planting cantaloupe seeds was ssort of ,,"let's see if they grow", idea?


Pretty much
We'd just harvested something (can't remeber) and that raised bed was empty
Didn't really want it to sit fallow this early in the season

.......there was these seeds.....

bumper crop, I guess


----------



## Meanderer

_BUMPER CROP.....!



_


----------



## Gary O'

Took the day off of any shop time

Had some clerical stuff to get off my desk

Ever checked unclaimed property in your state?

I did

There's three unclaimed properties
I just sent a certified letter with all required data
We'll see

Other than that, putting together a brochure for my live edge stuff
Plan on peddling it to the shops for winter
Just using a binder with sleeves for pics
I made these pics too small on purpose because it looks like shit right now





Then there's this freaking resilient rose
We snipped that thing at the ground just a few weeks ago



Been a light day
rather enjoyed it

Oh, and most the onions are pulled


----------



## Gary O'

Well now
I'm into it....deeeeeeeep

The kitchen drain was slow
Had such success with the tub drain, thought I'd tackle the double sink

Heh heh

Right now, all the pipes (PVC, ABS, iron) underneath the sink, are in a pile in the shop

and my back is killin' me
Plumbing can turn the least limber geezer into a contortionist

This little adventure is moving to the crawl space as I discover new and wonderful 'opportunities'

Meanwhile
My lady is adapting......

I'm not gonna hurry with this, but can't dawdle either


----------



## Meanderer

"Everything but the kitchen sink Smoothie....."


----------



## Sliverfox

Gary,, I hear  you about  being limber to crawl under  any sink.

Upstairs bathroom faucet is a steady drip now.
It will need a thin person to get into  the space where sink is.
To get under the cabinet,one has to  young  & limber .

I hope to 'draft' the youngest son, whenever he comes  hunting.

That is if it  doesn't get on my nerves before than.
In which case I may end up trying to get   it done.


----------



## Gary O'

Well,


Sliverfox said:


> I hear you about being limber to crawl under any sink.


Yeah, and upside down
and on my side
and on my stomach

Then there's that ledge/lip on the cabinet...
I grabbed wanna the lounge cushions for comfort
and the kitchen stool to help lift myself off the floor
I pretty much wanna tear out the sink and cabinets to get to the pipes

Speaking of limber, I just Googled 'flexible drain pipe'

It exists!

I'll tap that for next time
Right now my lady's kitchen is in complete dysfunction and disarray
This job cannot wait for shipments

Plumbing is not in my wheelhouse

I called my handyman friend
He knows the tricks to plumbing
aaaand, he's more limber

I'll hand him the tools and parts (keep him down there, on the floor, upside down)


----------



## Sliverfox

I just mentioned to hubby that  upstairs bathroom sink needs a new faucet.

His  answer,,,,,, hmmmm?

Wonder how many times  I have to mention it?

I can live with it that way a while longer, I'm the only one using  bathroom the most.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Wonder how many times I have to mention it?


We ol' guys are hard of hearing......selectively


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Well now
> I'm into it....deeeeeeeep
> 
> The kitchen drain was slow
> Had such success with the tub drain, thought I'd tackle the double sink
> 
> Heh heh
> 
> Right now, all the pipes (PVC, ABS, iron) underneath the sink, are in a pile in the shop
> 
> and my back is killin' me
> Plumbing can turn the least limber geezer into a contortionist
> 
> This little adventure is moving to the crawl space as I discover new and wonderful 'opportunities'
> 
> Meanwhile
> My lady is adapting......
> 
> I'm not gonna hurry with this, but can't dawdle either


starting to recover from my escapade with my kitchen sink drains from two weeks ago.back and ribs  it was a mess!


----------



## Gary O'

fatboy said:


> starting to recover from my escapade with my kitchen sink drains from two weeks ago.back and ribs it was a mess!


There's jus' no gettin' around it.


----------



## Gary O'

It's done!

Kitchen is back
Back is gone

Just got a couple parts to install a better clean out outside

I'm gonna take it easy for a couple days
Need to build inventory on my avian abodes anyway

I put some money in my handyman's pocket
His tools and knowhow saved me a lot of time
...... and cursing......and blood


----------



## Gary O'

Well, it's pushing 8pm
and I'm still at it
Rose at 6am
Some days are like that
can't stop

Finally quit, but only after filling the in between soles of my hiking boots with shoe goo

Should take another 200 miles


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Well, it's pushing 8pm
> and I'm still at it
> Rose at 6am
> Some days are like that
> can't stop
> 
> Finally quit, but only after filling the in between soles of my hiking boots with shoe goo
> 
> Should take another 200 miles
> 
> View attachment 237923


Never heard of that, I am more of a duct tape girl, I use that on everything!!


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> Never heard of that


Shoe goo is the bomb

Fill the flappies
clamp it together
Next morn.....*on with the shoe* (or whatever Ed Sullivan used to say)


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I'm gonna take it easy for a couple days


I've done just that
Been on here half the day, seems
and I'm OK with it

Back is still pretty much out
What do I do?
Pull nails outa old pallets for winter fire pit burning

Not good on the back

Tylenol has my name written all over it


----------



## Sliverfox

Some one gave  my husband some Menthol patches to use on his  shoulder.
He  said it  helped with the pain.


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> I've done just that
> Been on here half the day, seems
> and I'm OK with it
> 
> Back is still pretty much out
> What do I do?
> Pull nails outa old pallets for winter fire pit burning
> 
> Not good on the back
> 
> Tylenol has my name written all over it


Take it easy, @Gary O' ! Rest can do a whole lot of good. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, I've got some CBD oil that can work.
I find it easier to pop a couple pills and keep goin' than rub or apply stuff on me


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> Rest can do a whole lot of good


So true

but

can't

never could


----------



## Gary O'

All was going so well, today
Resting my back, doing piddly things

Got a call
My handyman bud said he has a wood cook stove
free
From this eccentric lady with a crazy, funky house he's working on

Jumped in the truck
Yarded that little beast outa her house
Loaded it on the truck
Put it on the wagon
Somehow got it on the deck

It's missing the cook top and a small door (on the left)
At present it'll be yard art with a table function for the BBQ
Once I make a wooden table top
Then we'll put the word out to our junk trader friends we're looking for a cook top

Surprisingly, my back don't feel all that bad
even though this little baby weighs in at around 300 lbs


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> All was going so well, today
> Resting my back, doing piddly things
> 
> Got a call
> My handyman bud said he has a wood cook stove
> free
> From this eccentric lady with a crazy, funky house he's working on
> 
> Jumped in the truck
> Yarded that little beast outa her house
> Loaded it on the truck
> Put it on the wagon
> Somehow got it on the deck
> 
> It's missing the cook top and a small door (on the left)
> At present it'll be yard art with a table function for the BBQ
> Once I make a wooden table top
> Then we'll put the word out to our junk trader friends we're looking for a cook top
> 
> Surprisingly, my back don't feel all that bad
> even though this little baby weighs in at around 300 lbs
> 
> View attachment 238403


Of course it doesn't, you procured a treasure!! As yard art or as a workable 
or as a cooking or heating project.  Love it.  The wive might get ideas to plant flowers or some vegetables in there!


----------



## Gary O'

Great moon tonight
couple days from* thee* full moon
but
Hardly ever sit out and wait with a good camera in hand

Happened to have the iPhone (lousy camera)
Happened to see it low, sitting in the trees
Took the shot


----------



## Hollow

Gary O' said:


> All was going so well, today
> Resting my back, doing piddly things
> 
> Got a call
> My handyman bud said he has a wood cook stove
> free
> From this eccentric lady with a crazy, funky house he's working on
> 
> Jumped in the truck
> Yarded that little beast outa her house
> Loaded it on the truck
> Put it on the wagon
> Somehow got it on the deck
> 
> It's missing the cook top and a small door (on the left)
> At present it'll be yard art with a table function for the BBQ
> Once I make a wooden table top
> Then we'll put the word out to our junk trader friends we're looking for a cook top
> 
> Surprisingly, my back don't feel all that bad
> even though this little baby weighs in at around 300 lbs
> 
> View attachment 238403


Ohhh I adore that oven! Good find


----------



## Meanderer

When I woke up and peeked out this morning, there was the big round moon heading for the hills, to set a spell.  By the time I got my camera, and fired off a few, all I got was a zillion pieces of golden light, behind the trees!


----------



## Gary O'

Hollow said:


> I adore that oven!


Yeah, my lady loves it too

Built a wooden top for it to make it useful as a table
while we forage for the real stovetop


Of course she ran in and grabbed some stuff to plop on it



Then we sat out and looked at it, talking about what we're gonna do with it


Then

I got fed



stir fry veggies from the garden on a bed of rice

only it wasn't rice
It was grated cauliflower

She keeps trickin' me

I keep eating


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> all I got was a zillion pieces of golden light, behind the trees!


Y'know, Jim, I took that same pic


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Got a bit of good news
> 
> Recv'd a card in the mail from the city planning dept
> Said we could bid on the vacant lot adjoining us
> Said they can only sell it for market value
> But the suggested price was ridiculously low
> 
> Naturally we submitted our bid
> The lady on the other side of the lot, of which adjoins the same lot, bid a couple hundred bucks higher than ours
> We bumped it $500
> She backed out
> Thing is, it's gonna be a 'restricted deed', meaning we can't plop a house on it and sell it...basically can't improve the lot, or turn around and sell it for much more.....or even sell it (we'll see all the particulars when we meet.
> We don't care
> It's more elbow room
> I may put a shop on it, or a greenhouse of which we can
> or just more garden.....much more
> 
> We'll be ready with a cashier's check in hand in a few weeks (after all the planners give their OKs)


Just recv'd more good news
The city is waiving the 'restricted deed' situation
They all agreed it was too much legalese to deal with
Of which would've taken several pages of jargon
It'd cost us around another $500 since each page is $5 for attorney fees
So, we can do whatever with that lot
We could just turn it and make 10 or more grand
Or build on it
We won't do either, but it's good to know
The market is kinda sucky right now anyway

If I kick before my sweet lady, she'll have that much more financial leeway if she gets in a bind

Anyway, that's pretty much all that's happening today

Other than building avian abodes

annnd.....my lady is making brownies


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Just recv'd more good news
> The city is waiving the 'restricted deed' situation
> They all agreed it was too much legalese to deal with
> Of which would've taken several pages of jargon
> It'd cost us around another $500 since each page is $5 for attorney fees
> So, we can do whatever with that lot
> We could just turn it and make 10 or more grand
> Or build on it
> We won't do either, but it's good to know
> The market is kinda sucky right now anyway
> 
> If I kick before my sweet lady, she'll have that much more financial leeway if she gets in a bind
> 
> Anyway, that's pretty much all that's happening today
> 
> Other than building avian abodes
> 
> annnd.....my lady is making brownies
> 
> View attachment 239250


Great news. Did they accept your bid?

I would make a good profit on it asap then go to Europe while it's still there, for a nice visit.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Did they accept your bid?


Yes
They accepted it a couple weeks ago
We've just been waiting for them to shuttle the docs from one dept to another. getting sign offs
Gotta love bureaucracies



RadishRose said:


> I would make a good profit on it asap then go to Europe while it's still there, for a nice visit.


Yeah
We'd just as soon hang here
.....while the US is still here

I know one thing
We won't be visiting Toronto anytime soon


----------



## Gary O'

Laid out the two certified checks today
The warranty deed will be forthcoming
after recording

Decided we won't be getting our new lot surveyed
Stopped at the county surveyor's office
Asked if there were any records for our newly purchased lot
This ol' gal rooted thru the archives
Came up with a parchment, dated 1903
It was done for the district, not our lot
No records for our lot

Decided to build a greenhouse
Not even going to do a chain link fence
The huge rosebush on the east side is plenty of barrier 
for two legged critters
and the greenhouse will solve any deer and little critter issues

Tomorrow I'm putting up *PRIVATE PROPERY* signs
in strategic places

Celebrated by cutting up pallets for our firepit this winter
Back is out again
Tylenol
Good stuff


----------



## Meanderer

sounds like a plan!  What could go wrong......?


----------



## Meanderer

Mornin, Gary!  Here is another idea for a privacy closure between the house & garage.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Mornin, Gary! Here is another idea for a privacy closure between the house & garage.


That's quite in line with what I have in mind.

Hey, coolest of ol' guys
Since I (for some reason) can't send you a PM, I need to tell you here;
I won't be posting much, if any, for a while......most likely a lonnnnnng while.
Maybe forever
I stepped into a bucket of shit here a few days ago, and can't seem to get the stink off

I'll pop in a few times a day to get some of my stuff and check PMs

Found a great site

FYI

Love ya, ol' man


----------



## Jules

I’m really sorry to hear this @Gary O'   Hopefully you’ll reconsider after you take a break.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jules said:


> I’m really sorry to hear this @Gary O'   Hopefully you’ll reconsider after you take a break.


yes, @Gary O'    there will be a big hole in SF if you go permanently =(


----------



## Sliverfox

@Gary O' ,, so  sorry to read that you  that you  got on the wrong side of someone.
That's the way forums go,, smooth sailing with  most of the  folks,, then WHAM.

With myself ,, I find  some  forums or threads are  repeats  of the same old carp,, only  shaped differently.

I'll disappear  for awhile  then wander back to see  how   some are doing.


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary, I see no reason for you to leave the rest of us! I'm sorry about the kerfuffle, but dang please stick around.


----------



## Gary O'

Well now
*THAT*.....was a sweet, sweet rest

I had to do that
I'd found myself getting too involved in a no win situation

Old folks don't change

Gonna stay with what I'm doing for awhile
maybe some captions
light stuff


----------



## Blessed

We have all missed you! Sometimes there are things that upset us but you do offer so much to this community. You were gifted, never take that for granted! Share it with the world.


----------



## MountainRa

I was a lurker on Senior Forums for a long time before deciding to become a member. Your “version of retirement “ posts were one of the reasons I decided to join. So glad you’re back.

 I, too, step away sometimes. Some posts I might scan before deciding I don’t want to wade into. Other posts I like but don’t feel my two cents worth adds anything to the conversation so don’t reply. I really appreciate Senior Forums for letting me be in control of what I interact with.


----------



## Gary O'

Gotta say here;

Just recv'd a PM from a very sweet fine lady
.....asking for forgiveness and telling me of her biblical findings

The PM was closed to replies, so I couldn't respond there.
So, gotta say it here

There's nothing to forgive
No offences taken
Your words are always kind and full of care

And my prayers were answered with your findings


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Gary's shop
sans glitter


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, for awhile there you
seemed 'beside yerself'.


----------



## Gary O'

So, some folks bought the old rotten house cattycorner of our place.
They're refurbing (gutting) it
Hats off to them
Very nice people
They had to remove all the pigeon nests with baby pigeons from the attic

I think the pigeons are pissed
Never seen so many on that roof and the power lines

They may be regrouping, plotting

The movie *The Birds* comes to mind



There isn't a spot not occupied
They may very well be a guerilla task force flown up from Capistrano


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Gary,,, Pigeons or  mourning  doves?

We have several mourning  doves here,,most of them fly to someplace warmer.

On the sports car forum I  visit ,, there are pictures of  group of  hunters  out west hunting the  doves.
Have the dead birds laid out in front of them.
Not one or  two but lots of them!

I'm a firm believer  if you shoot it ,, you clean it,, then eat it .Or freeze it.

I had to field dress my first deer .
We do the hard job of  processing our deer at home.

From  some of the  dove pictures ,,it appears that someone else  cleans  them.


----------



## Gary O'

We had mourning doves up at the cabin
At first, their coos were kind of a nice thing
Months later I was eyeballing the shotgun

These could very well be mourning doves
Occasionally I hear that familiar (owllike) sound

Yeah, you kill, you gut, hang, skin, can, freeze, smoke, eat

Wife and I are quite the team on this


----------



## Sliverfox

When our sons were here,, as soon as they were old enough to hunt.
We all went  hunting.
Was   a chore to take  care of more than one deer.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Was a chore to take care of more than one deer.


Yeah
Lotsa wannabe folks buy guns
Buy expensive rigs
Buy top of the line binos
Outfit themselves with LL Bean outfits
Get permits and such
Drive around logging roads
'Hunt'

Heh, when they do somehow down one, they immediately loose their fantasy

Those hunting shows seldom show the fun part of field dressing and going elbow deep into the bloody part of gutting and quartering


----------



## Sliverfox

One of the local guys in our area, made really good life for himself.

He now goes on  hunting on  guided    big  game  hunts.
His brother  would send  me pictures .
One was of a huge  bison he killed.
Later  here comes  picture of   800 pounds of  bison meat.

All I could say was,  hope that  feeds a tribe.

Think  he got the hint that I didn't care for pictures of some dead  animal that may not feed any one.


----------



## Sliverfox

Another thing I really don't care for is  dead stuffed  critters .

Hubby  had  stuffed squirrel & wood  duck,,,,,oopps  some how the 'dog' got them.

Now the only stuffed thing is a deer head with  a big ' rack'.
Its too high for the dog to get. 

I did  ask  how the antlers were stuck on it.
In case  one of us gets a bigger set of antlers,,,just unscrew the old ones.


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, there were so many mulies up at the cabin, it really wasn't 'hunting'
It was more like eeny meeny miny moe



I've never hunted for sport
Just for food

Put away the Remington and carry the Nikon now

I wasted the last deer tag
Just can no longer drop those wonderful beings 
hungry or not


----------



## Sliverfox

I'm with you on hunting no longer.

We had 7 deer in last night before dark.
The apple trees are dropping apples.
I smashed some & put in front of game camera.


Notice  how white the antlers are.
Have watched these two develop those antlers,, all Summer.

Was watching a pair of younger buck lock antlers , the other night.

Interesting to  be able to tell the doe herds apart.
Another   doe  that isn't 'family' gets  chased.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> There isn't a spot not occupied
> They may very well be a guerilla task force flown up from Capistrano


They're back

......and they brought their friends


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

Got an order for a small live edge bookcase

Didn't take all that long to crank out








Happily, I remembered how to successfully match the corners


----------



## Gary O'

While I was playing away in the shop, my lady was canning
aaaand, made a plate of dried kale

Heh, this stuff is *NOT* filling
Much like eating cotton candy
'cept it tastes a whole bunch like bacon!

*Dried Kale*
a bit of oil ('rub all over the leaves)
put on a cookie sheet
sprinkle salt, pepper, garlic
and parmesan cheese
in oven at 170°F 'til crunchy' (approx an hour or so) 

I'm planning on having it with some eggs tomorrow morn
(I'm hoping at least the eggs are real)


----------



## Gary O'

Those birds still fascinate me





They're just so freaking close to each other






Heh, some try to wedge their way onto the line, but get nudged out

Guess there's social issues everywhere


----------



## Tommy

Strange, and a bit spooky.  I wonder what the attraction is to that particular location.  From the silhouettes, they look like they might be doves ... maybe?


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Strange, and a bit spooky. I wonder what the attraction is to that particular location.


Well, they've been the occupants of that old house for a very long time.
(scroll back a bit)
Now that it's getting refurbed, they seem a tad displaced



Tommy said:


> they look like they might be doves ... maybe?


Yes, good call
Doves or pigeons (I don't know the dif)


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Well, they've been the occupants of that old house for a very long time.
> (scroll back a bit)
> Now that it's getting refurbed, they seem a tad displaced
> 
> 
> Yes, good call
> Doves or pigeons (I don't know the dif)


If there are two of them, they are doves....if there are more than two, they are pigeons!


----------



## Meanderer

Two good ideas to get rid of pigeons are to display Owl decoys, and play the sound track from "Bye Bye Birdie"!


----------



## Gary O'

Built another tiny abode




But

The big event was shoe gooing my bill fold

I love my little super thin bifold holder of cards

it's been with me a very long time



It began to fray on the outer rim

Glued and clamped it



This morn it was healed



That jovial pic of me is coupled with a little love note of inspiration inside to return to its rightful owner
.......in the extremely rare event someone's fingers are as light as their brain

Anyway

it's happy

I'm happy


----------



## Gary O'

Harvest time

I hauled this load onto the back deck all by myself



Took two trips




Guess who's gonna  make some jam?


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Harvest time
> 
> I hauled this load onto the back deck all by myself
> 
> View attachment 243349
> 
> Took two trips
> 
> View attachment 243350
> 
> 
> Guess who's gonna  make some jam?
> 
> View attachment 243348


Just between you and me, Gary....


----------



## Gary O'

So, I'm sittin' in the truck, waiting for my lady to finish grocery shopping

Watching people

See this bent over ol' gal
Struggling to take her grocery bags from her walker to her back seat

I'm on it

She sez *'Where were you two minutes ago when I was putting away the heavy ones?'*

Gotta luv it


----------



## Gary O'

*SELECTION*

When cutting off certain roots 
one must choose which to lose



Sometimes the sacrificial cut comes together


----------



## Gary O'

I can't get over these blacktail town deer

They're thick right now
Just walking down the sidewalk, stopping in select yards to munch

Nice looking yearling with her momma


----------



## Meanderer

Pizza run.....?


----------



## Sliverfox

Waiting  for the apples to  fall.


----------



## Gary O'

So, I was on another site, showing some old tools
and my semi-finished tiny abode caught my eye

The desk lamp was shining into the little room
exposing the inside perch
I sometimes put a root thru the roof to sorta make a 'loft'
along with an outside perch
Anyway, never thought to take a pic with half the roof open before





Oh, and my lady made a pie

a cherry pie
my favorite since I don't know when

Dinner





Saved her the other piece


----------



## Gary O'

While carving on tiny abodes in the shop
I noticed the routine of a Jay, when grabbing a sunflower seed from the feeder
He'd touch down
grab a seed or two
cruise over to the tiny abode on the post
and bash those seeds against the weather cap of the abode

Now, I've watched this happen all summer
Last week I considered a few pics

I really don't know how professional photogs do it
I have no patience for it

However, today, it happened
several times

I had the Nikon at hand

You think I had the right settings?
The right lens?
The sun was just right?

None of that

Can't even tell if there even* is* a feeder 

sigh

Tomorrow's another day


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> While carving on tiny abodes in the shop
> I noticed the routine of a Jay, when grabbing a sunflower seed from the feeder
> He'd touch down
> grab a seed or two
> cruise over to the tiny abode on the post
> and bash those seeds against the weather cap of the abode
> 
> Now, I've watched this happen all summer
> Last week I considered a few pics
> 
> I really don't know how professional photogs do it
> I have no patience for it
> 
> However, today, it happened
> several times
> 
> I had the Nikon at hand
> 
> You think I had the right settings?
> The right lens?
> The sun was just right?
> 
> None of that
> 
> Can't even tell if there even* is* a feeder
> 
> sigh
> 
> Tomorrow's another day
> 
> View attachment 244273
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244275
> 
> View attachment 244276


I can see him and the feeder.  Keep at it. 

I'm wondering why it's not full of squirrels. I'm inundated with them!


----------



## RadishRose

Reminds me, today on my walk in the woods with Doggie, I distributed hunks of these rice cakes. I didn't like them... they had cinnamon on them. Do you think I've killed anything?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Do you think I've killed anything?


Not right away


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I can see him and the feeder.  Keep at it.
> 
> I'm wondering why it's not full of squirrels. I'm inundated with them!


I live trapped most of them, and let 'em out at their new home
In the huge park a couple miles away

Now, if they'd have been *Golden Mantled*, I'd have changed everything I had to turn the yard into their little kingdom


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I live trapped most of them, and let 'em out at their new home
> In the huge park a couple miles away
> 
> Now, if they'd have been *Golden Mantled*, I'd have changed everything I had to turn the yard into their little kingdom
> 
> View attachment 244291


I had to look up Golden Mantled. This side view shows how different and cute these critters are. I thought it was a chipmunk. We don't have these in New England.






There are 3 types of *squirrels* in *CT*, Gray, Red, and Flying *squirrels*.

I have never seen a Red squirrel here. Only Gray. Never saw a flying one either.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I had to look up Golden Mantled. This side view shows how different and cute these critters are. I thought it was a chipmunk


Most do
I did
Got corrected
They're in the squirrel fam
And protected

I came to adore those wee little beasties
They have way of nestling into a crusty heart


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Most do
> I did
> Got corrected
> They're in the squirrel fam
> And protected
> 
> I came to adore those wee little beasties
> They have way of nestling into a crusty heart
> 
> View attachment 244295
> 
> View attachment 244300
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244297
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244298
> 
> View attachment 244293


Yes, I remember them. Nice to the those pics again! One of them was named Carl, right?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> ne of them was named Carl, right?


Ah, yes

Carl

Had some fun with him while kicked back beside the feeding station


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah

'Fun with Carl'




aaaaand

He could act


----------



## Gary O'

Kind of a neat thing about these little guys

They have some pretty wicked claws

You can see 'em in this pic where he looks like he's hollering at me about breakfast being late


But, as much as they pretty much climbed all over me, never got a hint of a scratch

I'd get a bit nervous when they'd go for the peanut
But they were so very careful
Could barely feel their ever so gentle touch


----------



## Gary O'

Finished the tiny home with the 'loft'









two more to go, then.....something else

I wonder what working folks are doing mid-week?
Oh, yeah.....working

Heh heh


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> While carving on tiny abodes in the shop
> I noticed the routine of a Jay, when grabbing a sunflower seed from the feeder
> He'd touch down
> grab a seed or two
> cruise over to the tiny abode on the post
> and bash those seeds against the weather cap of the abode


I remember the crows at the little corporation I worked
Had a window by my desk
With a nice view of the drive
Watched the crows grab an acorn
Soar into the air
and drop it
I thought, _well, they're not all that bright
Those shells won't break like that_

Then a car drove thru the cul-de-sac
Drove right over the acorns
smashing them

....then came the crows

gotta love that


----------



## Gary O'

Been running all over town today

By the time I settled into the shop, the sun was beginning to set

Got a tiny abode in semi finished



Going easy on the twisty roots
Centering on highlighting the rays of wood grain coming from the entry





We'll see how this goes


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> While carving on tiny abodes in the shop
> I noticed the routine of a Jay, when grabbing a sunflower seed from the feeder
> He'd touch down
> grab a seed or two
> cruise over to the tiny abode on the post
> and bash those seeds against the weather cap of the abode
> 
> Now, I've watched this happen all summer
> Last week I considered a few pics
> 
> I really don't know how professional photogs do it
> I have no patience for it
> 
> However, today, it happened
> several times
> 
> I had the Nikon at hand
> 
> You think I had the right settings?
> The right lens?
> The sun was just right?
> 
> None of that
> 
> Can't even tell if there even* is* a feeder
> 
> sigh
> 
> Tomorrow's another day
> 
> View attachment 244273
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244275
> 
> View attachment 244276


Well
*'Tomorrow'* became today





My little Jay friend cooperated
But only thru several minutes of dogged attention
Camera in hand
Setting set
I really admire professional photogs
I just don't have the patience for it

anyway

the pics became redundant

but here they are

I was finally able to capture him beating the sunflower shell on the weather cap of the tiny abode


----------



## Gary O'

Kept this one simple
Not so busy with the wild roots
Bring out the grain












happy


----------



## Gary O'

Cutting limbs and stacking wood today

Wondered where my momma black tail was

Mighty good feed in the feeder

....and there she was



Should be fawning in about a month


----------



## Gary O'

So, I'm sittin' in my director's chair in my shop yesterday
Sipping coffee
Notice occasional dust floating down in the late afternoon rays of sunlight
Then it goes away
Then there it is again
Never noticed it before

Then a rustling up top in the rafters

'Mouse?'

Then.....a fluttering

'Bird'

'Tiny bird'

It's panicking, but won't leave
Doesn't leave the rafters
Trying to find a way out......thru the roof

I encountered this in my shop up in the mountains
Sparrows
three times
Herded one out with a long extension smelt dipping net
The other two didn't quite catch on
After two/three days, found 'em on the shop floor, one morning

I'm determined to usher this one to freedom
Just laid out some feed and water on the table saw
The exterior light by the door is on
It's 6a something, and still dark
Hope he flits down for the food and drink
Then notices the light at the door and makes a break for it

It's a hope

Thinking this is how God deals with me

Well, time to study the Word this morn
It's my food and drink
There's light in there too


----------



## Gary O'

Last of the tiny abodes for awhile

I like this one so well, tomorrow I'll get out the Nikon with an appropriate lens and setting, and do an actual photo shoot (might go in my brochure)


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> 'Tiny bird'
> 
> It's panicking, but won't leave
> Doesn't leave the rafters
> Trying to find a way out......thru the roof


The little guy figgered it out
Sometime this afternoon
He's gotta be happy and relieved (I know I am)
Heard some joy filled tweeting in the trees


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I like this one so well, tomorrow I'll get out the Nikon with an appropriate lens and setting, and do an actual photo shoot (might go in my brochure)


I just can't seem to do this one justice









The roots project a bit too long to frame the pics

I'll take more pics with the fisheye when I'm more rested


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> I just can't seem to do this one justice
> 
> View attachment 245982
> 
> View attachment 245983
> 
> View attachment 245984
> 
> View attachment 245985
> 
> The roots project a bit too long to frame the pics
> 
> I'll take more pics with the fisheye when I'm more rested


Ship it to me and I will give a great review, LOL!! Don't let others hear about this, they will be jealous.


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I came to adore those wee little beasties
> They have way of nestling into a crusty heart


Heh.....found an old video that I'd forgotten about


----------



## Gary O'

And another

A few years ago, I sent this to my bud in SE Alaska
He wanted to see where we were, and how we lived


----------



## katlupe

Gary O' said:


> And another
> 
> A few years ago, I sent this to my bud in SE Alaska
> He wanted to see where we were, and how we lived


I really liked how neat your shop is. Especially liked the well house. That was what I needed on my homestead (previous home) and instead lived with pumping water by hand the whole time I was there. Your set up would have made a difference for sure. Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Gary O'

katlupe said:


> Especially liked the well house. That was what I needed on my homestead (previous home) and instead lived with pumping water by hand the whole time I was there. Your set up would have made a difference for sure.


Yeah, I started with the old fashioned hand pump (no well house)
It never kept a prime.
Knew nothing about pumps
Got educated
Rather quickly (winter was coming)
Bought an elect pump
Built the well house with left over materials from building the cabins.
It required a little propane heater (temps -37°F in mid winter)
I wanted to go submersible, but the pipe was too narrow.
Kept a genny in the well house for starting the pump

When we bought that adjacent parcel, we stumbled upon a pipe sticking outa the ground.
Dropped a line with a weight on the end
It got wet at approx 20 ft
It went limp at 40 ft

Somebody told me we needed to have it officially tested before drinking any
An ol' well guy on a homestead forum said 'just give it a taste'
Man, that water!
We could sell it
And a constant 37°F, year round
Rumor has it that there's an underground lake, fed by Crater Lake (Mt Mazama)

Thought it might go dry in late summer
Never an issue

I do miss that water

Thanks for the comment @katlupe


----------



## katlupe

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I started with the old fashioned hand pump (no well house)
> It never kept a prime.
> Knew nothing about pumps
> Got educated
> Rather quickly (winter was coming)
> Bought an elect pump
> Built the well house with left over materials from building the cabins.
> It required a little propane heater (temps -37°F in mid winter)
> I wanted to go submersible, but the pipe was too narrow.
> Kept a genny in the well house for starting the pump
> 
> When we bought that adjacent parcel, we stumbled upon a pipe sticking outa the ground.
> Dropped a line with a weight on the end
> It got wet at approx 20 ft
> It went limp at 40 ft
> 
> Somebody told me we needed to have it officially tested before drinking any
> An ol' well guy on a homestead forum said 'just give it a taste'
> Man, that water!
> We could sell it
> And a constant 37°F, year round
> Rumor has it that there's an underground lake, fed by Crater Lake (Mt Mazama)
> 
> Thought it might go dry in late summer
> Never an issue
> 
> I do miss that water
> 
> Thanks for the comment @katlupe


Our water was from a shallow well that was right out front, close to the door. It was really good. I never tested it. It never went dry and we used a lot of water. I had three horses and one horse would drink down a 5 gallon bucket every time I brought a pail out. So at least twice a day. 

I would put the handle on the pump up after using it (in the cold weather). Then prime it with a half cup of hot or warm water and it would prime after a few pumps. Never had trouble with it. As long as you put the handle of the pump up.


----------



## Gary O'

katlupe said:


> I would put the handle on the pump up after using it (in the cold weather). Then prime it with a half cup of hot or warm water and it would prime after a few pumps. Never had trouble with it. As long as you put the handle of the pump up.


Yeah, I was headed that direction
We first bought the old-fashioned kind
We were a bit charmed by its looks
It wasn't of decent quality
Bought a good hand pump
Got weary of it
The ol' guy that advised of just tasting not testing, told me to get the elect one.....easy peasy 



katlupe said:


> I had three horses and one horse would drink down a 5 gallon bucket every time I brought a pail out. So at least twice a day.


*WHOA!!!*

We ran a long hose to the garden and wash machine (in the back of the shop)
Never got a pressure tank, so had to run and shut the pump down to turn the water off.
My son, living out there now, between fishing seasons, bought a pressure tank.
Huge difference


----------



## Gary O'

One thing about living up at the cabin for several years, I got to missing deciduous trees in the fall

I mean, the pines in winter are nice



But, hey, it gets a bit old after six years of nine-month winters

There's plenty of leafy trees in town here
and they all are in their glory right now



I plan on taking a few pics around town in a day or so
before they lose their luster
(of ones not influenced by power lines)


----------



## Gary O'

Thinking about the adjacent lot we just bought.....

Considered a greenhouse
Nixed that idea
Too far away from the house and shop
It'd be too tempting for foot traffic to pilfer a few veggies 

Thinking now of dumping a load of logs on it
And cutting 'em up for firewood to sell
Firewood is $200-$300 a cord right now, and even more, depending on if it's seasoned and split
Nobodies gonna haul firewood off.....too heavy

Yeah, the greenhouse needs to be within our fence 
No need to tempt folks

Cutting wood is good exercise, makes a few bucks, and no gym fees


----------



## Paco Dennis

With a sharp blade and a big walnut trunk it is almost heaven cutting rounds and splitting them with a good maul. I love the smell that surrounds the process.


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, don't fall asleep, while "sawing logs"!


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> The roots project a bit too long to frame the pics
> 
> I'll take more pics with the fisheye when I'm more rested


Well, I gave it a few shots

Set the tiny abode in a couple natural settings
Seems to take away the root details


----------



## Gary O'

Went to a less busy background


----------



## Gary O'

more pics


----------



## Gary O'

aaaand my branded in initials


----------



## Gary O'

I'm happy with the tiny abode
very happy

Less than happy with my photog skills


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> aaaand my branded in initials
> 
> View attachment 246608


I still think the best place to display it is on my dining room table.  Talk about a centerpiece!!


----------



## Gary O'

Never fails

This time of year, when the cold coats my bones

I start missing the cabin life

It's the diversity

Out in the cold
Gotta fetch wood, tend the gennys, get water, rake the roofs, blow the snow

if

you care to survive 









there's a jeep under there


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah adversity

there's a cabin under there




The path to the facilities need attention



Then, around noon
the aroma of hot savory soup
simmering on the wood stove
will draw me in


----------



## Gary O'

and fresh baked bread on the stove


and
the wood stove itself

warmth
freshly outa the cold

Hands
getting their feeling back

pants
beginning to smoke



inside
looking out



Get too warm, that iced nog smoothie on the porch is mighty nice



yeah
adversity.....diversity........resilience 

I do miss that


----------



## Meanderer

_To feel safe and warm on a cold wet night, all you really need is soup._

There is nothing like soup. It is by nature eccentric: no two are ever alike, unless of course you get your soup in a can._**_​


----------



## Gary O'

Been a rather busy week

Covered the deck


----------



## Gary O'

The yard's a mess (I so hate that), but the deck is all but done
Still got a bit of trim work


----------



## Gary O'

Debated whether or not to tuck it under the eave, or on the edge

Glad I screwed it to the edge (better slope)



My lady kept busy making a rug



The aroma of fresh baked bread halted all progress


----------



## RadishRose

Gary I enjoyed your guided, narrated tour of the cabin, etc. All the man toys and guy stuff. Hey, did you ever sing? You have a nice voice.
Thanks for the trip!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Hey, did you ever sing? You have a nice voice.


Tried
Sounded like a voice over for Disney's Goofy


----------



## Gary O'

Snow got the jump on me
Thought it'd be tonight
Just a dusting, but had to scurry with the temporary Visqueen to keep the things my lady sat out on the deck, dry 

Heh, temps in the 60s yesterday
gonna be 17 tonight
November may be one to remember


----------



## Blessed

You see it all the time but to me that is beautiful!!


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> You see it all the time but to me that is beautiful!!


Yeah, took a lot of pics up at the cabin



But, now, to me, it equates more to just plain old cold

There's a cabin under there



Our meadow there looks more like Siberia, as I sit here in town


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, took a lot of pics up at the cabin
> 
> View attachment 247942
> 
> But, now, to me, it equates more to just plain old cold
> 
> There's a cabin under there
> View attachment 247940I still like it.  I  could not live there alone but it would make a wonderful place to get away from it all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our meadow there looks more like Siberia, as I sit here in town
> View attachment 247943


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, that's pretty much what it's become


----------



## Gary O'

Whenever I get a pang for living year-round up at the cabin
I get vivid recall
Not only did it all get a bit redundant, after six years, we got older.

And when my lady pulled something by lifting something too heavy, got a hernia
I figgered we needed a bit more in the creature comfort situation.

It *was *fun for us seventy somethings to show the thirty somethings how it all should be done, but

it was time


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Heh.....found an old video that I'd forgotten about


Loved this video! You have a remarkable voice, @Gary O' ! I can see you reading poetry or an audiobook. The feeding of the chipmunk was wonderful. Did you cut ALL that wood? Or did you buy it? I remember we were told the fresh cut wood had to sit for awhile.

Talking of wood, here is a Robert Frost poem about the woodpile:
The Wood-Pile​BY ROBERT FROST
Out walking in the frozen swamp one gray day,
I paused and said, 'I will turn back from here.
No, I will go on farther—and we shall see.'
The hard snow held me, save where now and then
One foot went through. The view was all in lines
Straight up and down of tall slim trees
Too much alike to mark or name a place by
So as to say for certain I was here
Or somewhere else: I was just far from home.
A small bird flew before me. He was careful
To put a tree between us when he lighted,
And say no word to tell me who he was
Who was so foolish as to think what he thought.
He thought that I was after him for a feather—
The white one in his tail; like one who takes
Everything said as personal to himself.
One flight out sideways would have undeceived him.
And then there was a pile of wood for which
I forgot him and let his little fear
Carry him off the way I might have gone,
Without so much as wishing him good-night.
He went behind it to make his last stand.
It was a cord of maple, cut and split
And piled—and measured, four by four by eight.
And not another like it could I see.
No runner tracks in this year's snow looped near it.
And it was older sure than this year's cutting,
Or even last year's or the year's before.
The wood was gray and the bark warping off it
And the pile somewhat sunken. Clematis
Had wound strings round and round it like a bundle.
What held it though on one side was a tree
Still growing, and on one a stake and prop,
These latter about to fall. I thought that only
Someone who lived in turning to fresh tasks
Could so forget his handiwork on which
He spent himself, the labor of his ax,
And leave it there far from a useful fireplace
To warm the frozen swamp as best it could
With the slow smokeless burning of decay.


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> Did you cut ALL that wood? Or did you buy it? I remember we were told the fresh cut wood had to sit for awhile.
> 
> Talking of wood, here is a Robert Frost poem about the woodpile:


Love a good Frosty poem

Yes, cut, split, stacked
Some of that we did buy in the round, but most we cut, split

I'd cut
My lady would put the round atop another, and I'd split
We'd get into a rhythm
Cut about 10 rounds
She'd start stacking
I'd start splitting 

We'd both stack 'em on ricks
Ricks, properly built, are a third of a cord
Great way to season wood



Yes, fresh fallen wood needs to rest, age, for a couple years
Old blow overs only take a season

Here's what 14 cord looks like


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> Loved this video! You have a remarkable voice, @Gary O' ! I can see you reading poetry or an audiobook.


Folks say I don't speak loud enough
Prolly due to half my folks yelled alot .....a.... lot
Even just normal conversation
Got to pretty much hating it

Heh, reminds me of a song I spoke
Seems I'm given to the mumbles

A guy wrote this, was gonna put it to music
I mumbled the words


----------



## Gary O'

The snow is still cute

My overgrown gnome, 'Woody', is in all his glory
 

His beard grew as the snow flew



The tiny birds are all over the feed in their little refuge
'Course they never show when I take a pic


Had to break out the ice in the infinity pool (tuna can) of the spa


Yeah, winter can be fun in town too


----------



## Gary O'

Finished winterizing the back deck (temporary Visqueen for now)
At least we can sit out when we want, snow or rain

My lady strung out some lights for coziness



It's all pretty much thrown together, so I'll peck at it thru winter and forage for window frames to replace the Visqueen and fit with stained glass.....to let the natural light in....or.....make the frames


*The *BIG news is

The pie will be cool in about 20 minutes


----------



## Meanderer

_"Frisbie's... Far Out!"




_


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I plan on taking a few pics around town in a day or so
> before they lose their luster


Finally stopped to take a pic

Love the leaves.....especially the ones on the ground

Quaint little ol' neighborhood
Typical street here


----------



## Gary O'

Got another dusting
maybe a bit more
maybe a half inch



Love the grass this time of year



The neighbors in back don't seem too disturbed by the weather
It's a cemetary......but still



Woodrow seems in his element



I'll be taking the Wrangler to town today


----------



## Gary O'

Took a peek at the hwy on the way up to the cabin





Glad to be down here in town


----------



## Gary O'

Finally got some measurable white stuff
Close to a couple inches
Heh
down here, it's inches
up at the cabin, it's feet

I'll take the inches

Never wanted to see this snow sky up at the cabin



Pretty sure the raised beds are done
But
Somehow that pesky kale keeps poking thru



I best yard out the snow shovels and get 'em handy



Today
it's fire up the ol' desktop, and put any seemingly important stuff on my hard drive
I best vacuum it off first
The shop is no place for a computer
at least not *my *shop

Then
After I run thru it a couple more times
Use a hammer on it








Guess I better dust off the Wrangler too


----------



## IKE

Did a few of my teen years growing up in Wisconsin and I've shoveled more than my fair share of snow and I don't miss it......here we might get 2 or 3 inches once or twice in the winter and it's gone in a day or two.

I don't miss doing this it one bit.....↓ ↓ ↓.


----------



## Jules

Haven’t seen rag rugs in years.  Mrs Gary’O is talented.  Like the idea of fresh bread and pies too.


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Today
> it's fire up the ol' desktop, and put any seemingly important stuff on my hard drive
> I best vacuum it off first
> The shop is no place for a computer
> at least not *my *shop
> 
> Then
> After I run thru it a couple more times
> Use a hammer on it


OK, I'm not gonna 'use a hammer on it'
It's not like it's wunna those humungous old towers
Who knows, might use it for something
.....maybe for the grands to play with

Call me an ol' softy, but some pics and stuff gave me a rush of memories
Cabin memories
Of which this ol' desktop played a major role
Like what first popped up when I first fired it up



Yeah, I really can't put a hammer to anything still working
Can't sell it, or give it away
So, it remains


Meanwhile;

The birds across the way still hangin' tough


----------



## katlupe

Gary O' said:


> Finally got some measurable white stuff
> Close to a couple inches
> Heh
> down here, it's inches
> up at the cabin, it's feet
> 
> I'll take the inches
> 
> Never wanted to see this snow sky up at the cabin
> 
> View attachment 249102
> 
> Pretty sure the raised beds are done
> But
> Somehow that pesky kale keeps poking thru
> 
> View attachment 249103
> 
> I best yard out the snow shovels and get 'em handy
> 
> View attachment 249104
> 
> Today
> it's fire up the ol' desktop, and put any seemingly important stuff on my hard drive
> I best vacuum it off first
> The shop is no place for a computer
> at least not *my *shop
> 
> Then
> After I run thru it a couple more times
> Use a hammer on it
> 
> 
> View attachment 249105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I better dust off the Wrangler too
> 
> View attachment 249107


Kale doesn't give up without a fight! I harvested it many years from under the snow in the middle of winter.


----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> Kale doesn't give up without a fight! I harvested it many years from under the snow in the middle of winter.


----------



## Gary O'

Looks like the white stuff will be sticking around





The twin cedars look in their element 



The shrub with no name looks snug


----------



## Gary O'

Meanwhile

Woodrow has a bit of a chagrinned look about him




Not sure why

His stocking cap seems to fit nicely


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Call me an ol' softy, but some pics and stuff gave me a rush of memories
> Cabin memories
> Of which this ol' desktop played a major role
> Like what first popped up when I first fired it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really can't put a hammer to anything still working
> Can't sell it, or give it away
> So, it remains


Found a couple pics I'd forgotten about

Heh

Firepit
in the mist





And the A frame
Doesn't seem so small
.....with the right lens




This one is no joke
now another favorite


----------



## Gary O'

Found some more cabin pics
Wife and I sorted thru several hundred

Transferred these;

Woodpile in summer





woodpile in winter





Cutting a trail to the woodpile
(Actually ice)


----------



## Blessed

I know you miss it but you have seen for the most part, it is better to be in town.  You still get to enjoy the snow, chop wood and have a fire in the house.  Mrs. Gary'O is right there making good soup, homemade bread and the sweets you love. You are living large without as much hard work and you are in safe environment.  If you need medical attention, it is there, the grocery store and your garden provides for you all year.  I think you have got it all figured out!!


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> I think you have got it all figured out!!


May be

I'm still a bit torn....

But

yer right

My lady is safe
and the rigors of a winter in the mountains.....are in the mountains


----------



## Gary O'

More pics garnered
from what is now my #2 hard drive (my old desktop)

a bit of snow on the roof
(called cabin insulation)



to the jeep from the cabin
short trip, but long in the shovel



then, untarping the jeep



Ice can be pretty



Ahhhhh....spring
The yen for a glimpse of terra firma


----------



## Gary O'

More (random) pics

Calling this *'Red Rise'*



To the wellhouse 

Best not hang too long under those boughs 
Getting a neck full one time, is enough of a reminder what that hood on yer coat is about



our garden in winter



The worktable is holding it's own



and the firepit remains cool


----------



## Gary O'

a bit more

A few miles down the path was a mountain melt runoff summer stream
No fish, but cool (cold as...well....ice) on a hot 90° midsummer day

Bone dry by Sept


----------



## MountainRa

Gary O' said:


> Woodpile in summer


I greatly covet that woodpile .


----------



## Gary O'

MountainRa said:


> I greatly covet that woodpile .


Yeah, 14 cord is quite the pile


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, 14 cord is quite the pile


How much of that would you go through during a typical winter?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> How much of that would you go through during a typical winter?


Typically, three cord
Longer winters, five

I always made sure to have three years' worth in rotation

June was cut wood month
After that, the woods were shut down


----------



## Gary O'

Jack Frost got a bit creative last night

Nice touch on the truck


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Jack Frost got a bit creative last night
> 
> Nice touch on the truck
> 
> View attachment 249660
> 
> 
> View attachment 249686


My sister lives in a small town between Corvallis and Eugene.  She and her horses have been dealing with the white stuff, too.  Are you near that area?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> My sister lives in a small town between Corvallis and Eugene. She and her horses have been dealing with the white stuff, too. Are you near that area?


They're on the left side of the Cascades, in *The Willamette Valley*
Probably *Lebanon *or *Sweet Home* (?)
They get cute snow, measured in inches
We're in southern Oregon, east of the Cascades
We can get dumped on
But I'll take the white stuff any day
They get black ice
That stuff'll mess ya up


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> More (random) pics
> 
> Calling this *'Red Rise'*
> 
> View attachment 249499
> 
> To the wellhouse
> 
> Best not hang too long under those boughs
> Getting a neck full one time, is enough of a reminder what that hood on yer coat is about
> 
> View attachment 249500
> 
> our garden in winter
> 
> View attachment 249501
> 
> The worktable is holding it's own
> 
> View attachment 249503
> 
> and the firepit remains cool
> 
> View attachment 249502


All that snow is making me shiver. Time for some hot cocoa!


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> All that snow is making me shiver. Time for some hot cocoa!


You got that right

Coffee was extra good up there


----------



## Gary O'

Just found a pic from up at the cabin
It's the bug that would drop down from outa nowhere, and just camp on my workbench....watching me work



He appeared every day, for weeks

then


he was gone

never found out his name


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Just found a pic from up at the cabin
> It's the bug that would drop down from outa nowhere, and just camp on my workbench....watching me work
> 
> View attachment 249994
> 
> He appeared every day, for weeks
> 
> then
> 
> 
> he was gone
> 
> never found out his name


Nice!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Just found a pic from up at the cabin
> It's the bug that would drop down from outa nowhere, and just camp on my workbench....watching me work
> 
> View attachment 249994
> 
> He appeared every day, for weeks
> 
> then
> 
> 
> he was gone
> 
> never found out his name


Looks like a cricket on steroids, @Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'

Working on a frame
24x36



For wunna my favorite pics from the cabin



Hoping it comes together how I envision...


----------



## Blessed

Oky, not for me to question an artist, which your are but I was reading one of my blogs from the UK today.  This woman's husband had built a bird feeder for her garden.  It was free standing, about five feet tall.  All of these branches that curved together and became one.  Along the way there were a couple of bird houses stuck in the branches.  There was also a little landing that a planter could sit on, or a water dish for the birds.  What do you think?  I know you could make that and it would sell well!


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> I was reading one of my blogs from the UK today. This woman's husband had built a bird feeder for her garden. It was free standing, about five feet tall. All of these branches that curved together and became one. Along the way there were a couple of bird houses stuck in the branches. There was also a little landing that a planter could sit on, or a water dish for the birds. What do you think? I know you could make that and it would sell well!


That sounds glorious!

If I did make one, I don't think I'd sell it


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> That sounds glorious!
> 
> If I did make one, I don't think I'd sell it


I know, you would send it to me but no, you know who bakes your bread, makes your soup and pies.  I think she  would love it, get to work Christmas is coming!!


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Hoping it comes together how I envision.


I'm not unhappy with it

Just don't have the wall space
Too much junk on the walls now

so

It's resting on the gun cabinet for the time being....


----------



## Gary O'

Finding a place for my new creation spurred me on to look around

Wall space ain't there
even in the shop

too much junk

Heh, my grands from Redondo Beach were here for awhile
Granddaughter (about 20) had a look around the other room in the shop
said *'Wow....It's like a museum in here'*

I couldn't argue with her

*



*


----------



## Gary O'

My junk on the rolltop and barrister in the house ain't a whole lot better


----------



## Gary O'

I so love this time of year
I missed the leaves up at the cabin

We have a couple deciduous trees down here
The leaves are falling
Makes me just want to go on a brisk walk, inhaling the crisp air
Taking in the graceful leaves as they float to earth, covering the ground with their ornate blankets

Guess it's why it's called 'fall'

These pics are a bit feeble, but guess who's taking a walk in the park today


----------



## Blessed

I like those chilly windy days, the sound of the tree limbs banging against each other, the look of the leaves blowing, dancing across the ground. The crunch they make as you walk. A feast for the eyes and the ears!!


----------



## katlupe

I love fall! I miss it living in a city now. I used to walk in the forest daily and loved the crunch of the leaves too. The sounds of the birds in the forest getting ready for their trip south. I even liked the feel of the cool autumn air on my face. It is always in my memories though.


----------



## Gary O'

My woman is in a bit of a tither

Just learned we've got 13 kids and grands heading our way for thanksgiving 

Our dining table seats four comfortably 

They may be spending the night

Oh, and two dogs

....and my daughter's boyfriend is in a wheelchair

So much for a quiet little Thanksgiving


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’d be well beyond “tither”.  ((Hugs)) and prayers for stamina to Mrs GaryO’


----------



## RadishRose

I'd be frantic. They can't really expect to all sleep at your place! Maybe they have hotel reservations?  Maybe even reservations at a restaurant? Fingers crossed.

Whatever the case you'll have a great time, I'm sure.


----------



## Tommy

Gary O' said:


> My woman is in a bit of a tither
> 
> Just learned we've got 13 kids and grands heading our way for thanksgiving
> 
> Our dining table seats four comfortably
> 
> They may be spending the night
> 
> Oh, and two dogs
> 
> ....and my daughter's boyfriend is in a wheelchair
> 
> So much for a quiet little Thanksgiving


Suggest that they bring card tables, folding chairs, sleeping bags,and dog stakes/chains.


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> Suggest that they bring card tables, folding chairs, sleeping bags,and dog stakes/chains.


Yup

Got it covered

TV tables
camp chairs

The back yard is fenced
No stakes or chains needed

We've got the floor space.....but barely


----------



## Blessed

And everyone helps cook and clean up!!


----------



## Sliverfox

You got any   space in your  shop?

I'd be tickled pink if I had a group  coming  for Thanksgiving.
I told my  youngest son that  we would pay  for motel rooms if    he.  his  wife ,, 3 daughters &  boyfriends were coming.
They aren't  as the girls have chances  to make  more  money  over the long weekend.

So I asked my cousin & his wife   to come.

That isn't happening as  cousin has become a recluse.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> You got any space in your shop?


That's most likely where us guys will hang


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> The birds across the way still hangin' tough


Well, today the roofers came to that corner house

My feathered buddies are a tad displaced


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> Well, today the roofers came to that corner house
> 
> My feathered buddies are a tad displaced
> 
> View attachment 251934


Idk whether to press lol, hug or wow…. Persistent little things, ain’t they?!


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> Persistent little things, ain’t they?!


Well, they've been living in that attic for as long as we've been here (couple years)
They're quite unsettled, and all take to the air about every 15 minutes
Then settle back on the line

They may be sending out scouts for another abandoned house with a rotten roof


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> I'd be tickled pink if I had a group coming for Thanksgiving.


She'd have traded places in a heartbeat

Everthing's washed and put away
Fam is put away
My woman is collapsed on the bed
Swearing off next year

Me
I'm left alone

with pie


----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes, during all the festivities, a grand girl just needs a refuge


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Just found a pic from up at the cabin
> It's the bug that would drop down from outa nowhere, and just camp on my workbench....watching me work
> 
> View attachment 249994
> 
> He appeared every day, for weeks
> 
> then
> 
> 
> he was gone
> 
> never found out his name


Could this be the guy....?

Asian Long-Horned Beetle Look-a-Like Pine Sawyer​"On further investigation it was learned that this loud black and white beetle was the native Pine Sawyer, _Monochamus scutellatus_."

"Let’s be vigilent! This beetle has the potential to be the pest of the century because it attacks and kills hardwood trees and one of its favorite hosts is the maple tree!"


----------



## Meanderer

Gary, it looks like Life in your "City-Cabin" holds the best of both Worlds!


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Could this be the guy....?


I do believe you nailed it

That beetle was one of the main causes pallets could no longer be oak


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, it looks like Life in your "City-Cabin" holds the best of both Worlds!


It's certainly beginning to look that way
I sure don't miss the 100 mile round trip to town, especially in winter


----------



## Gardenlover

Is Mrs. O awake yet? Guests need breakfast you know. (Running and ducking)

In all reality, I hope everyone had a wonderful time yesterday and that many happy memories were made.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Guests need breakfast you know


Yeahhhh, not touchin' that one

I believe everbod will be in forage mode

As for me and my lady....I'm taking her to breakfast
(she don't know it yet)


----------



## Nemo2

Wow..impressive!  Me, I have problems hammering in self drilling screws.


----------



## Gary O'

Nemo2 said:


> I have problems hammering in self drilling screws.


Heh, so do I


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> In all reality, I hope everyone had a wonderful time yesterday and that many happy memories were made.


Yes
many happy memories

including one more;

_*THEY'RE GONE!*_
_*
WOOOHOOO!
*_
*FREE AT LAST!*


----------



## Pepper

Oh for goodness sake!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, the dust has settled

All is calm

The cabin calls this time of year

Doubt it'll ever cease

Yeah, think it's time to head up there

One's spirit changes even on the trip there






We'll stoke the fire
maybe grab a book off the shelf






maybe just snuggle and look out, sipping something hot





It's where, at times, you can feel the weight of the sky





or the onset of its passion





seeing, feeling its remorse 





Yeah, I need to again hear the moon dog's mournful wail 
wandering thru the pines





If one flirts with creation long enough, it'll take hold of one's heart
never letting go
Becoming an eternal romance of the soul





it's time


----------



## Gary O'

Thinking of the times up there

The first year

Folks visiting from the city would question my sanity
'You can die up here!'
'Yes, yes I can.....what better place?'

One learns things when living in the rough
and learns quick
Learning 'the hard way' can and will get you killed

One concern was the trees
Lodgepole pine trees have a shallow root system
They get a certain size, they're comin' down
High winds up there
Had two trees of considerable girth
Both leaning
One seemed a threat
It wasn't quite obvious it would miss the cabin

Learned to figure the height of a tree;

• Hold a straight stick by its base vertically at arm’s length.

• The stick’s length above your hand should equal the distance from your hand to your eye. • Walk back from the tree, staying level to the tree’s base.

 • Stop when the stick above your hand is the same length as the tree.

• Sight over your hand to the base of the tree, and sight over the stick to the top of the tree.

• Measure how far you have moved from the tree. The measurement, in feet, is the tree’s height.

It would clear the cabin if it fell the cabin's direction

Good to know

It fell



Cleared the cabin

Became our first few cords of wood





Gary O'Bunyan
(before losing 60 lbs..... via hard labor)


----------



## Gary O'

Some trees came pretty close

The Wrangler almost got it







Heh, this was all before our first winter


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Well, today the roofers came to that corner house
> 
> My feathered buddies are a tad displaced




They're still in limbo



One seems a bit castigated


----------



## Gary O'

Heh...best laid plans.....

Got a good snow for down here in town
About half a foot


Woody seems given to the ability of becoming a do it yerself snowman





I'll be in the shop
looking out





After shoveling paths and sweeping snow off the truck and Wrangler


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Heh...best laid plans.....
> 
> Got a good snow for down here in town
> About half a foot
> View attachment 253279
> 
> Woody seems given to the ability of becoming a do it yerself snowman
> 
> View attachment 253276
> 
> View attachment 253277
> 
> I'll be in the shop
> looking out
> 
> View attachment 253278
> 
> 
> 
> After shoveling paths and sweeping snow off the truck and Wrangler


LOL @ Woody!


----------



## MarkD

Gary, nice reading the beginning.  Then I skipped ahead to see how it’s going.  Looks like you’ve moved back to town but get up to the cabin regularly.  I’m amazed that you made smaller quarters work so long, to say nothing of the extra effort required for off grid subsistence.  I’ve enjoyed the photography and poetry.   Thanks for sharing.  I probably shouldn’t ask a gentleman his age .. but I’m wondering how old you you were when you built your first living cabin.


----------



## Gary O'

MarkD said:


> I’m wondering how old you you were when you built your first living cabin.



Began building the first cabin (A frame) when I was in my late 60s

The 2nd cabin (our main residence) was a bit of a rush.
It doesn't rain up there much, only when the walls are up but the roof isn't.
Three days for torrential down pour 
Bed, clothes, food, tools, guns, cameras...soaked
Drove to town and got a huge tarp
Somewhat akin to closing the barn door saying

Finished the shop at around age 70 or at least pushing 70

Yeah, we were pretty ancient
Showed the 30 something wannabes a thing or two


----------



## Gary O'

MarkD said:


> I’m amazed that you made smaller quarters work so long, to say nothing of the extra effort required for off grid subsistence.


I've gotta credit my woman
She rocked it
Cooking on the wood stove
Baking in the BBQ



Kept perishables in best places

But laundry.....whoa
She found the key;
Do it *every* day
Use the old scrub board
wash in one pot
rinse in the other
I built a rack for behind the wood stove

Learned there's clean, then there's cabin clean
Hung bath towels up to dry
They'd last about a week 
She said 'it's not like we're wiping off dirt, just water'
No argument from me


----------



## MarkD

Gary O' said:


> I've gotta credit my woman
> She rocked it
> Cooking on the wood stove
> Baking in the BBQ
> 
> View attachment 253323
> 
> Kept perishables in best places
> 
> But laundry.....whoa
> She found the key;
> Do it *every* day
> Use the old scrub board
> wash in one pot
> rinse in the other
> I built a rack for behind the wood stove
> 
> Learned there's clean, then there's cabin clean
> Hung bath towels up to dry
> They'd last about a week
> She said 'it's not like we're wiping off dirt, just water'
> No argument from me



Looks like a team win.  Well done!


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, when I was a kid, old enough reason, I thought the winter season started on the first of December

Turns out if you wait long enough, it *does *

Our raised beds are pretty much done
(except for that resilient kale)


The neighbors in back seem to be handling the weather just fine
It's a cemetary.....but still



Heh, one of our trees appears to be having a nice crop of cotton



Meanwhile, up on the hwy to the cabin....

Whiteouts can be exhilarating

'bout a 9.5 on the pucker scale


----------



## Gary O'

Finished my project for the week

This live edge bookcase came together rather nicely
Not the usual for live edgy stuff

It's rather smallish at a tad over three feet high
I'm starting to like 'smallish'







The corners are always a challenge for live edge
This one came easy (after several hours of careful selection)


----------



## Blessed

I must say that would fit perfectly in my house and heart!!


----------



## katlupe

That is beautiful! I loved bringing the outdoors (or nature) into my house. I used tree branches for curtain rods for years when it was all I could afford. Then I realized guests always complimented me on them and wanted to know where I got them? In the forest.


----------



## MarkD

Gary O' said:


> Well, the dust has settled
> 
> All is calm
> 
> The cabin calls this time of year
> 
> Doubt it'll ever cease
> 
> Yeah, think it's time to head up there
> 
> One's spirit changes even on the trip there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll stoke the fire
> maybe grab a book off the shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe just snuggle and look out, sipping something hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's where, at times, you can feel the weight of the sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the onset of its passion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing, feeling its remorse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I need to again hear the moon dog's mournful wail
> wandering thru the pines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one flirts with creation long enough, it'll take hold of one's heart
> never letting go
> Becoming an eternal romance of the soul
> 
> View attachment 252294
> 
> 
> 
> it's time



Gary I love these photos and the ‘verses’ you wrote to go with them.  I wonder if I could share them on the Christian forums (BioLogos) I visit where there is a popular ongoing thread called Creation Photos.  This post would be very appreciated there. Naturally I’d credit you and link back to here.


----------



## Gary O'

MarkD said:


> I wonder if I could share them on the Christian forums


Absolutely

My sole intent of anything I write is for any and everyone's enjoyment 

You can share anything I write or any photo I post.


----------



## MarkD

Gary O' said:


> Absolutely
> 
> My sole intent of anything I write is for any and everyone's enjoyment
> 
> You can share anything I write or any photo I post.



Thanks.  I feel the same way exactly.

Oh to post to their website the photos have to be hosted so I’ll have to put them on my Flickr account, but I’ll credit you there too.


----------



## MarkD

Just so you can see how it turned out and how it gets received, here is a link to my post of your photos and captions at BioLogos.

https://discourse.biologos.org/t/creation-photos-around-the-world/41998/2313


----------



## Gary O'

MarkD said:


> Just so you can see how it turned out and how it gets received, here is a link to my post of your photos and captions at BioLogos.


Nicely done!

I'll pop into there from time to time

Looks interesting


----------



## Gary O'

Thinking about summer up at the cabin

Heh, folks would spend big money to 'sun' bathe with nobody around for miles
We did that ever day
around two or three every afternoon
felt so very good after a morning of chopping wood





Letting ol' sol dry us off




We'd get migrations/swarms of different bugs/critters

Taking a moment to observe was prized

One comes to a bit of a grasp of creation, and how delicate yet balanced it all is

For a week or two the meadow was filled with these tiny beings


----------



## Gary O'

They weren't shy, but if touched would disintegrate







fascinating


----------



## Gary O'

I was wondering why the bird feeder was empty so quick

I no longer wonder


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> I was wondering why the bird feeder was empty so quick
> 
> I no longer wonder
> 
> View attachment 253899
> 
> View attachment 253900
> 
> View attachment 253901


I guess you'll need to move the bird feeders up higher, lol. Nice photos capturing the moment!


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> I guess you'll need to move the bird feeders up higher, lol


I gave it a strong consideration, but it's juuuuust high enough for 'em to reach.....with their tongues

Too too fun to watch

Meanwhile
guess who's nestled in, chewing their cud.....waiting for breakfast


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> They weren't shy, but if touched would disintegrate
> 
> View attachment 253752
> 
> View attachment 253753
> 
> View attachment 253757
> 
> fascinating


These aren't good. I've seen a form of these on a houseplant or two, long ago.

I searched your photo of it on the stick.
Looks like
Laetisaria fuciformis​https://www.alamy.com/laetisaria-fu...-wool-like-mycelium-stage-image463945919.html

https://lens.google.com/search?p=Ac...tYmRiNi00NWUyLTk1ZmYtNjkyNDQ3MjYwNmQ1Il1dXQ==

Its a fungal parasite

Or maybe not!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Its a fungal parasite
> 
> Or maybe not!


It probably was

They only stuck around a couple weeks

Then

the plague of grasshoppers arrived

might be what happened to the laets


----------



## katlupe

I always loved seeing those "deer beds" in the snow. Especially the little ones.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far    in our  area  we haven't had enough snow   for  the deer  bed  down in.

Whenever  they feel  a change in the weather, they head  for  the  valleys & hemlock & spruce  trees.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Whenever they feel a change in the weather, they head for the valleys & hemlock & spruce trees.


Yeah, that was the way it was up at the cabin
The mulies there would migrate to Christmas Valley to winter
Drove to Silver Lake to dine at *The Cowboy Dinner Tree *one fall (about 60 mi from the cabin)
Herds of mulies, many herds, headin' southeast, thru clearings
like Israelite Cervidae, headin' to the promised land

These blacktail town deer know what a good thing is
They hang here year round
Town folk treat them like sacred cows
I'm sure they get fed
Most likely a smorgasbord from house to house


----------



## Gary O'

Well now....looky there, it's snowing

Seems Woody has trimmed up his snow beard
I must say, rather distinguished looking



Gotta dust off the Wrangler and jaunt to town



Don't really need to look at the forecast with that snow sky


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> So far    in our  area  we haven't had enough snow   for  the deer  bed  down in.
> 
> Whenever  they feel  a change in the weather, they head  for  the  valleys & hemlock & spruce  trees.


I lived in the middle of a pine (and other trees) forest. They lived there all winter.


----------



## katlupe

Gary O' said:


> Well now....looky there, it's snowing
> 
> Seems Woody has trimmed up his snow beard
> I must say, rather distinguished looking
> View attachment 254077
> 
> 
> Gotta dust off the Wrangler and jaunt to town
> 
> View attachment 254074
> 
> Don't really need to look at the forecast with that snow sky
> 
> View attachment 254075


Love seeing the snow on the trees.


----------



## Sliverfox

The sound of  silent after  snow fall is best in a forest of  pine or hemlock trees.
So peaceful,, air smells so fresh.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> The sound of silent after snow fall is best in a forest of pine or hemlock trees.
> So peaceful,, air smells so fresh.


It surely is

I do miss that at the cabin


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> The sound of  silent after  snow fall is best in a forest of  pine or hemlock trees.
> So peaceful,, air smells so fresh.


I definitely miss that now. I think I took it for granted.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm thinking that 50 lb bag of cracked corn ain't gonna make it thru winter

These little guys are all over it



They seem to be taking turns, but rather impatient about it all

Lotsa twittering back and forth

.....and they don't even have a phone!


----------



## Gary O'

As winter nears, Jack Frost is gettin' busy

These deciduous trees down here in town have their season of glory, but they hold their own in winter too



Broken sky......no or little snow (OK by me)



I best fill that feeder



Whole lota flockin' goin' on


----------



## Gary O'

Snowing like crazy
Seems we got a couple inches in a couple minutes

and there's my homeless buddies across the way







Even though of the same feather.... there's always a castigated few



Earlier, this morn, I found some pigeons at the feeder
Mostly hogging it all
Keeping my little guys out

I shooed 'em away

But, seeing them, all huddled on the line?

I'm building a bigger feeder


----------



## Sliverfox

If they are mourning doves,, usually ground feeders.

We  have watched them eat  their fill,, than nap on what's left.
No wonder  we have hawks  checking out   the "easy pickins".


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> If they are mourning doves,, usually ground feeders.


Yeah, all or some are mourning doves
I've heard their owl-like sounds

Ground or no, they seem rather fond of the feeder


----------



## Gary O'

So, today, I'm at my post, in the Walmart parking lot
While my lady shops

Watching folks carefully backing out of their spaces
momentarily stopping....looking....or trying to look
can't see all when backing out
so, they inch their way

That's pretty much why I pull forward in order exit in forward gear

While watching, I'm trying to figure a better way

This is the typical lot



Get home
and put something together on MS-Paint

Got a bit hung up with space/lane direction

After a couple efforts, I settled on this
It'd only work with one way lanes
They'd have to* all *go away from the store

The lanes could be considerably narrower
since they are one way only
so little to no reduction of spaces (I think)
I'll take a tape measure next trip to Wally World

Anybody see a fault with this design?


----------



## MarkD

Gary O' said:


> So, today, I'm at my post, in the Walmart parking lot
> While my lady shops
> 
> Watching folks carefully backing out of their spaces
> momentarily stopping....looking....or trying to look
> can't see all when backing out
> so, they inch their way
> 
> That's pretty much why I pull forward in order exit in forward gear
> 
> While watching, I'm trying to figure a better way
> 
> This is the typical lot
> 
> View attachment 255737
> 
> Get home
> and put something together on MS-Paint
> 
> Got a bit hung up with space direction
> 
> After a couple efforts, I settled on this
> It'd only work with one way lanes
> They'd have to* all *go away from the store
> 
> The lanes could be considerably narrower
> since they are one way only
> so little to no reduction of spaces (I think)
> I'll take a tape measure next trip to Wally World
> 
> Anybody see a fault with this design?
> 
> View attachment 255738



There is a medium sized Target store near us where there are three one way lanes. There is one entry/exit curb cut and one (narrower) exit only curb cut. (Far smaller than any Wallyworld.). Coming in at the only entry point you can turn left at the first lane or continue to the third one and turn left. At the ends of those lanes you can turn toward the middle lane which is the only one that goes in the other direction, or you can go out the exit only curb cut. (Don’t we both wish I could generate a drawing like yours?).

Anyway, as small as this one is there are people who e yet through exit only curb cut and proceed down a lane in the wrong direction.  Maybe my neighbors are just exceptionally stupid but I tend to think there is a strong stupid streak in our kind.  So I wonder would be a problem at the much larger Wally World lot if they adopted your plan?


----------



## Gary O'

MarkD said:


> Anyway, as small as this one is there are people who e yet through exit only curb cut and proceed down a lane in the wrong direction. Maybe my neighbors are just exceptionally stupid but I tend to think there is a strong stupid streak in our kind. So I wonder would be a problem at the much larger Wally World lot if they adopted your plan?


Yeah, that's my next consideration
How to dummy proof the lane direction
First thought is the beehive design

Heh, watching nature can be quite enlightening
Tiny hole in the hive for entry* and* exit
but
man
Ever see how fast they can *ALL *leave that hive?


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> So, today, I'm at my post, in the Walmart parking lot
> While my lady shops
> 
> Watching folks carefully backing out of their spaces
> momentarily stopping....looking....or trying to look
> can't see all when backing out
> so, they inch their way
> 
> That's pretty much why I pull forward in order exit in forward gear
> 
> While watching, I'm trying to figure a better way
> 
> This is the typical lot
> 
> View attachment 255737
> 
> Get home
> and put something together on MS-Paint
> 
> Got a bit hung up with space/lane direction
> 
> After a couple efforts, I settled on this
> It'd only work with one way lanes
> They'd have to* all *go away from the store
> 
> The lanes could be considerably narrower
> since they are one way only
> so little to no reduction of spaces (I think)
> I'll take a tape measure next trip to Wally World
> 
> Anybody see a fault with this design?
> 
> View attachment 255738


Looks good! Our Walmart parking lot is so big, I always park far away because there is less activity and less cars there. I rarely park close to the store. Always afraid of cars zipping by or people behind me. Although now I have a car that beeps if someone is near me, which I like.


----------



## Gary O'

The fog rolled in late afternoon
Jack worked thru the night, seems



My little buddies look hungry
I best get out there



The sky is solid grey
But a bit too light for it to be a snow sky


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, I best fill the feeder





Heh, the deer were at the feeder around 3AM
Licked it clean


----------



## Gary O'

Working on a project from hell

But, of a morn, while the shop warms, I tend the bird feeder






and take in the frosted trees in the yard
Never considered deciduous trees could bask in their glory beyond autumn.
They do hold their own in late fall






The lounge for my little feathered buddies seems a tad neglected this time of year


----------



## Gary O'

I just can't get over these trees in their winter glory


----------



## Gary O'

The doves, so prominent in early fall....
...


have pretty much gone to the land of somewhere else




with the exception of two

Finally! Alone time!

rather lovey dovey


----------



## Sliverfox

One dove to the other,,,
"Now that the gang is gone  can we open up  that hole?"


----------



## Gary O'

Tired

Just finished the pantry doors

Too pooped to take a proper pic

My lady is happy....therefore.....I'm happy


----------



## Jean-Paul

Living half time in Paris 6eme and Winter..Spring in Wine Country, Californie 

A dream since 1980s...

Jon


----------



## Tommy

Those doors are really striking, Gary!! I'm curious as to how they're held closed.  (I have a related issue here and am looking for solutions.)


----------



## Gary O'

Tommy said:


> I'm curious as to how they're held closed. (I have a related issue here and am looking for solutions.)


I'm somehow masochistically drawn to those magnetic door latches



I have a love hate really hate thing going for them

The only redeeming value about them is their almost invisibility

Soooooo, I get suckered into buying them, lying to myself....'this time I'm going to do it right'

Yeah, right

The tricks are;
Getting 'em properly aligned
can't see to do that when the freaking door is closed
(Haven't brought myself to dabbing a bit of wet paint or Elmer's glue on it to mark where it goes, so don't ask)
Getting the magnet part close enough to the edge (and a bit beyond) for the #!&*! thing to actually catch
I've solved that (a bit) with using two of the metal pieces on top of each other to give it a chance

I'm searching for better latches


Don't ask me about these



I become a crazed lunatic with a philips screwdriver in my hand, looking for a place to stab something after half a day of less than desirable results


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby thought the doors were on a 'barn track' , when he looked at  the doors.

S-fox is  ducking as Gary   throws  the screwdriver down.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> S-fox is ducking as Gary throws the screwdriver down.


Not at all
Considering that for the door between the kitchen and dining area


----------



## Gary O'

The thing about our kitchen;

It's a room that haphazardly evolved from 1928 to now.
Quite hodgepodge....in a not redeemable way
Hate the kitchen
Wanted to gut it
My fine lady is super thrifty
Likes to do things that cost nothing
We initially arranged it with the thoughts of practicality only

Well, I was between projects
So, here we are
Not gutting
But, pecking at it
A corner or a wall at a time

Today I start creating a standalone rack to relieve some counter space

fun fun fun


----------



## Gary O'

Some of my little buddies are back

I'm thinking it's the bird feeder



Of course there's always one
....castigated from the flock


----------



## fatboy

Gary O' said:


> Tired
> 
> Just finished the pantry doors
> 
> Too pooped to take a proper pic
> 
> My lady is happy....therefore.....I'm happy
> 
> View attachment 257035
> 
> View attachment 257036


Good job ,I know that took a lot of work!


----------



## Gary O'

I'll always miss Christmas at the cabin

Never really needed to decorate....


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Well, Christmas day here was a bit of a bust.
My lovely lady came down with a cold a few days ago
Drippy runny nose and a developing cough
She knows all the home remedies and then some

But
as this day approached, she let our son know it'll be delayed until New Years.
I let my bud know but had him come over for his gift.

Soooo, we took the day for ourselves
No dinner prep
Thought, hey let's just grab a bucket of KFC and head to the lake.
Looked on line
KFC site for our town showed *'OPEN'*
Zipped over there
Not looking open
Drove up to the speaker anyway
Voice sez 'We'll be with you in a moment'
We sit there several minutes
Nothing
Drive up to the window
*'Closed for Christmas'*
Too funny
Jokes on us

So, we venture to a 365 days a year deli for our chicken fix
My woman loves wings
They just have a boneless Cajun wings and fries basket
She can't do spicy
She opted for 'em anyway
Couldn't finish hers
I felt real bad
Pissed at myself
Actually, I didn't care to finish mine either

Drove to the lake
Really socked in
Couldn't even see the lake
Eerily attractive
Shoulda took pics, but just wanted to take it in together

Drove up to the pioneer cemetery behind our place
Good view up there
Drove the little lane
Saw what looked like a huge clump of dirty snow, right in the middle of the lane
Almost drove over it
My lady sez* 'IT'S A BODY!!'*
There's a guy lying there, on his back
I get out
He struggles to his feet
apologizes
I make sure he's OK
sez he's OK

Wife and I look at each other
Give him what's left of our chicken baskets
(of which was quite a bit)
He devours it
Profusely thanked us
and went his way

Not sure if he'd fainted or what

Sometimes things work that way
If we'd have had KFC, there woulda been nothing left for him


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Well, Christmas day here was a bit of a bust.
> My lovely lady came down with a cold a few days ago
> Drippy runny nose and a developing cough
> She knows all the home remedies and then some
> 
> But
> as this day approached, she let our son know it'll be delayed until New Years.
> I let my bud know but had him come over for his gift.
> 
> Soooo, we took the day for ourselves
> No dinner prep
> Thought, hey let's just grab a bucket of KFC and head to the lake.
> Looked on line
> KFC site for our town showed *'OPEN'*
> Zipped over there
> Not looking open
> Drove up to the speaker anyway
> Voice sez 'We'll be with you in a moment'
> We sit there several minutes
> Nothing
> Drive up to the window
> *'Closed for Christmas'*
> Too funny
> Jokes on us
> 
> So, we venture to a 365 days a year deli for our chicken fix
> My woman loves wings
> They just have a boneless Cajun wings and fries basket
> She can't do spicy
> She opted for em' anyway
> Couldn't finish hers
> I felt real bad
> Pissed at myself
> Actually, I didn't care to finish mine either
> 
> Drove to the lake
> Really socked in
> Couldn't even see the lake
> Eerily attractive
> Shoulda took pics, but just wanted to take it in together
> 
> Drove up to the pioneer cemetery behind our place
> Good view up there
> Drove the little lane
> Saw what looked like a huge clump of dirty snow, right in the middle of the lane
> Almost drove over it
> My lady sez* 'IT'S A BODY!!'*
> There's a guy lying there, on his back
> I get out
> He struggles to his feet
> apologizes
> I make sure he's OK
> sez he's OK
> 
> Wife and I look at each other
> Give him what's left of our chicken baskets
> (of which was quite a bit)
> He devours it
> Profusely thanked us
> and went his way
> 
> Not sure if he'd fainted or what
> 
> Sometimes things work that way
> If we'd have had KFC, there woulda been nothing left


Sorry, those last two lines are two funny, at least you were able to help someone in horrible circumstances. He probably thought you were Santa!!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, the Christmas rush depleted my tiny abode inventory

so

I'm back in production 



Got a bit of a dusting



Broken sky, so no real threat


----------



## Gary O'

Woke to this





'Bout time

Love snow
.....when it's just a few *inches*

Hi ho
Hi ho
Off to shovel I go


----------



## Gary O'

Got warmer

the snow has turned to sludge

The ugly part of the 'pretty white stuff'

The street



The truck's roof is slip slidin' away



The shop calls


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Well, the Christmas rush depleted my tiny abode inventory
> 
> so
> 
> I'm back in production


Finished the first one
Going a bit simpler
Not so busy with the pine tree roots





I enhanced the pic to get a bit of definition
(dumb guy on a smart phone)



Yeah, not all that busy

Just a root here and there


----------



## Gary O'

Well now

Jan 1

Starter quit on the truck

No prob, I'll use the Wrangler
battery dead

*Hapless New Year!*

Hey
Could be worse
Starter is under warranty 
and it's stock in town

Battery, well it was 7 years old (Costco)
Couple hundred bucks


Gonna snow
Guess who gets to crawl under the truck....


----------



## Llynn

Gary O' said:


> Well now
> 
> Jan 1
> 
> Starter quit on the truck
> 
> No prob, I'll use the Wrangler
> battery dead
> 
> *Hapless New Year!*
> 
> Hey
> Could be worse
> Starter is under warranty
> and it's stock in town
> 
> Battery, well it was 7 years old (Costco)
> Couple hundred bucks
> 
> 
> Gonna snow
> Guess who gets to crawl under the truck....


Well it appears that old Murphy has made it into 2023 in good fettle. Good luck with the monkey wrenchin'.


----------



## Gary O'

Llynn said:


> Well it appears that old Murphy has made it into 2023 in good fettle. Good luck with the monkey wrenchin'.


Yeah, just glad I'm not still living in the mountains.
Up there, planning, preparing for the unexpected was part of my routine, in order to just survive....

In town here it's just an inconvenience 
I'm quite content with that


----------



## Gary O'

Now the ignition switch needs replacing
Intermittent (hate that)
It's been getting a bit loose in the keyway
and
becoming hard to turn 
(if that makes sense)

Like me, stuff is bound to happen when so many miles and years pass.

It's on the column 
Not in my wheelhouse
$200 for the shop to do it
I'm good with that


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Well, Christmas day here was a bit of a bust.
> My lovely lady came down with a cold a few days ago
> Drippy runny nose and a developing cough
> She knows all the home remedies and then some
> 
> But
> as this day approached, she let our son know it'll be delayed until New Years.
> I let my bud know but had him come over for his gift.
> 
> Soooo, we took the day for ourselves
> No dinner prep
> Thought, hey let's just grab a bucket of KFC and head to the lake.
> Looked on line
> KFC site for our town showed *'OPEN'*
> Zipped over there
> Not looking open
> Drove up to the speaker anyway
> Voice sez 'We'll be with you in a moment'
> We sit there several minutes
> Nothing
> Drive up to the window
> *'Closed for Christmas'*
> Too funny
> Jokes on us
> 
> So, we venture to a 365 days a year deli for our chicken fix
> My woman loves wings
> They just have a boneless Cajun wings and fries basket
> She can't do spicy
> She opted for 'em anyway
> Couldn't finish hers
> I felt real bad
> Pissed at myself
> Actually, I didn't care to finish mine either
> 
> Drove to the lake
> Really socked in
> Couldn't even see the lake
> Eerily attractive
> Shoulda took pics, but just wanted to take it in together
> 
> Drove up to the pioneer cemetery behind our place
> Good view up there
> Drove the little lane
> Saw what looked like a huge clump of dirty snow, right in the middle of the lane
> Almost drove over it
> My lady sez* 'IT'S A BODY!!'*
> There's a guy lying there, on his back
> I get out
> He struggles to his feet
> apologizes
> I make sure he's OK
> sez he's OK
> 
> Wife and I look at each other
> Give him what's left of our chicken baskets
> (of which was quite a bit)
> He devours it
> Profusely thanked us
> and went his way
> 
> Not sure if he'd fainted or what
> 
> Sometimes things work that way
> If we'd have had KFC, there woulda been nothing left for him


What a remarkable story, @Gary O' ! Particularly when you found the man on his back, helped him up and gave him food. God bless you!


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I'm back in production


Finished one today
Staying with simple.....with a twist here and there


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Finished one today
> Staying with simple.....with a twist here and there
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260694
> 
> View attachment 260695
> 
> View attachment 260696


It's wonderful to be so handy with your hands! Interesting design!


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> It's wonderful to be so handy with your hands!


Yeah, I've been a wood butcher since my first Handy Andy tool box


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Well, the Christmas rush depleted my tiny abode inventory
> 
> so
> 
> I'm back in production


Heh, visited the outlets today
Sold some for Christmas
They took what I'd built
need more

This is what I do my best to avoid
Being retired (to me) is no pressure
Just build and sell or give away

Oh well
I'll just crank up the sounds and hammer away

My latest;

Happy to keep it simple
Not so busy that the grain is hidden



The grain on this one crowns the entry
(always a desire)



I did run the root thru the roof
happy with that


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Heh, visited the outlets today
> Sold some for Christmas
> They took what I'd built
> need more
> 
> This is what I do my best to avoid
> Being retired (to me) is no pressure
> Just build and sell or give away
> 
> Oh well
> I'll just crank up the sounds and hammer away
> 
> My latest;
> 
> Happy to keep it simple
> Not so busy that the grain is hidden
> View attachment 261003
> 
> 
> The grain on this one crowns the entry
> (always a desire)
> 
> View attachment 261002
> 
> I did run the root thru the roof
> happy with that
> 
> View attachment 261007


Congratulations on having your work sold at the outlets! I liked the idea of the "root" going through the "roof."


----------



## Gary O'

So, this 50 lb bag of cracked corn has been quite a hit 
with my tiny feathered guys



I keep trying to get a pic of when they're jamming the feeder
but they're a bit skittish

aaaand
There's always one that hasn't quite figured 
*where *the food actually is......


----------



## Gary O'

Tried a different design for my avian abodes

Not happy with it

Oh well, it was a shot


----------



## hearlady

it's cute!


----------



## Gary O'

Managed to drive a 2" staple thru the tip of my middle finger yesterday
Rather quick
Place hand too close to the work
Press trigger
Those air driven staplers do the job thru meat





Next, I'll see how it does thru bone


----------



## Geezer Garage

Ouch! Many years ago I did that with a framing gun when I was building, and selling sheds. Working late to fill orders, and put one through my hand between my thumb and finger. Was quite the deal getting myself detached from the building. Be careful out there my friend.



Gary O' said:


> Managed to drive a 2" staple thru the tip of my middle finger yesterday
> Rather quick
> Place hand too close to the work
> Press trigger
> Those air driven staplers do the job thru meat
> 
> View attachment 261789
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I'll see how it does thru bone


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Tried a different design for my avian abodes
> 
> Not happy with it
> 
> Oh well, it was a shot
> 
> View attachment 261672
> 
> View attachment 261668
> 
> View attachment 261667
> 
> View attachment 261666


This is adorable! The only thing missing are the birds!


----------



## Gary O'

Geezer Garage said:


> Ouch! Many years ago I did that with a framing gun


Yeah, I've come close with nailers


Geezer Garage said:


> Was quite the deal getting myself detached from the building.


I can only imagine



Geezer Garage said:


> Be careful out there my friend.


Can't be* too *careful, turns out

A bit of a wakeup call


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> This is adorable! The only thing missing are the birds!


Thank you @palides2021 
I'll see if the outlets and (most importantly) customers think so....

Meanwhile, I'm sticking to my original (proven) design
My stock shelf is bare


----------



## Gary O'

Speaking of birds

Got a bit of snow

and

My little buddies are feasting

Heh, a tin of cracked corn can do a tiny body good
....for a grizzled ol' geezer's soul too


----------



## hearlady

Aw, they love it!


----------

